# Harry Potter Crowd Report Thread...



## abooch

How about a thread where people who visit the park post how the crowds are in the upcoming days/weeks/months? It would up those of us who are going to be taking trips and to make a plan...

After the days over I'm going to change the name of the thread to just Harry Potter Crowd Report Thread...Maybe a sticky?


----------



## polkadotminnie

Great idea!  Please post arrivel time at the park and if you are staying onsite for early entry...


----------



## NaylorLS

First time visit to a large park, not sure what to expect, but sounds like everyone is doing the same WWoHP, then the rest. Is it going to be nuts?


----------



## mom2monkiesx3

We arrive Sunday afternoon and are there all next week. We did not book at the resort (family of 6  ) but we did get Express Passes for each day. I will update while there or when we get back...PLEASE pray it doesn't stay this way all week. We booked long before we knew the actual HP opening date and this is my kids first ever trip to Universal (12,9 and 6)


----------



## mom2monkiesx3

And luckily we were talked into park hopper tickets....THANK GOODNESS for that! We might just have to live at US and only brave IOA briefly


----------



## Metro West

NaylorLS said:


> First time visit to a large park, not sure what to expect, but sounds like everyone is doing the same WWoHP, then the rest. Is it going to be nuts?


 It will be very busy all summer but it shouldn't be like today was...at least I hope not. I expect the crowds to die down in September once school is back in session and the majority of family vacations have ended. But in the mean time...do the best you can.


----------



## SnowWitch

Planning on first week of October, staying onsite.  I hope it levels off ALOT by then.


----------



## Planogirl

Great idea for a thread!

I personally expect this weekend to be bad, really bad and then for things to settle down gradually.  At least that's what I'm telling myself.


----------



## abooch

In reality when do you guys think the crowds will settle down some...I mean I dont care about Harry Potter as much as going to IOA...I want to ride FJ if the waits are ridiculous...Do you think its gonna be like this the last week of August where you have to wait to even get in the park? man i hope not...


----------



## damo

abooch said:


> In reality when do you guys think the crowds will settle down some...I mean I dont care about Harry Potter as much as going to IOA...I want to ride FJ if the waits are ridiculous...Do you think its gonna be like this the last week of August where you have to wait to even get in the park? man i hope not...



Gosh no.  Just keep an eye on these boards for the next month and you'll have a good idea what to expect.


----------



## Dicecatt

I'll be there next Saturday, the 26th, until July 1st, staying onsite.  I'll keep you all updated on waits!


----------



## abooch

Frankly I dont mind waiting an hour or two to ride FJ but waiting to JUST get into the park is a bit much...


----------



## truck1

This may help a little. 
I went over to IOA to try and get my son a wand for his bday this month. Got there about 330ish, and took less then 5 minutes to get thrru the turnstyles. Not sure if the rain scared people away, they got tired or the die hards were already in the park. 

For HP there was a 6 HOUR wait at that point, just to get to the Island(HP).

IMHO IOA and US an learn a lot from Disney with crowd control and telling people what is going on. I walked all the way up to where LC starts after Seuss Landing and was promptly stopped by a rope and a small army of employess and security guards.(Didnt know about the line at that point)Apparently, the line started at the end of the lake as you come under the tunnel, and continued the long way around the lake.And it wasnt moving as far as I could tell.There was no signs, warnings, cast members or even a bird saying come here.Found it by accident.Needless to say Im going back during the week to try again. Id say after this weekend, and this is my swag, a lot of the die hards will have had there fill, and things should come somewhere near normal for this time of year. WWHOP may be busier then some of the other lands, but no where near as bad as this weekend.As I was leaving, I overheard a security guard telling someone that if they want to make sure they get in tom, then to get there at like 6 in the morn.


----------



## dalownerx3

Day after GO seems smoother.  I saw rope lines to cordon off the Harry Potter line with the rest of the crowd and more TMs patrolling the line.

Also the line is much shorter.  At 12:30, the line ended at Toon Lagoon and a TM was quoting 1 1/2 to 2 hour wait to get into the land.  She had a bullhorn directing people to the end of the line which was marked with a portable sign that moved with the line.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

Great thread idea. My sisters and I are going to Disney from August 8th-14th, and are taking a day to do WWoHP. As of now, we're planning that day for Wednesday the 11th. I'm really hoping that by then, although it will still be really crowded, it will at least have died down a bit. I'm hoping that a thread like this will help us with our planning, since we'll only have the one day there and want to make the most of it. Right now we're planning to take a Mears shuttle to get to Universal from WDW, but the earliest one leaves at 7:20 am and will probably have to make stops at other resorts before getting to Universal. This thread will let us see if we'll need to rethink that plan to get to the park earlier to ensure being able to at least get into the park.



abooch said:


> Frankly I dont mind waiting an hour or two to ride FJ but waiting to JUST get into the park is a bit much...


Agreed. The interior of the castle sounds like it is an attraction in and of itself, so I will be fine if I have to wait 1-2 hours to get on Forbidden Journey. It will give me a lot of time to take it all in. But I could not tolerate waiting hours just to get into the area, as much as I love Harry Potter and as excited as I am to go.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

dalownerx3 said:


> Day after GO seems smoother.  I saw rope lines to cordon off the Harry Potter line with the rest of the crowd and more TMs patrolling the line.
> 
> Also the line is much shorter.  At 12:30, the line ended at Toon Lagoon and a TM was quoting 1 1/2 to 2 hour wait to get into the land.  She had a bullhorn directing people to the end of the line which was marked with a portable sign that moved with the line.


Well, that sounds promising. It's still ridiculous that you'd have to wait 2 hours just to get into the land, but it's definitely better than 6-8! And it makes me think that if you get there about an hour before the general public opening, you wouldn't have to wait as long.


----------



## kik050

We truly had a blessing in disguise.  My wife is a huge HP fan and was looking forward to seeing the WWOHP, which was planned to originally open in the spring of 2010.  We planned to be there between June 1-14.  When we heard it wasn't opening until the 18th, we were truly bummed to miss out on this event by 4 days.  Luckily, when we went, it had a soft opening.  We were able to stroll through all of the rides, including FJ, which had a 20 minute wait.  Best simulation ride I've ever been on.  I just rode the Spiderman ride earlier and said that's the best simulation ride I've ever been on.  These crowds that I'm looking at for the grand opening is ridiculous.


----------



## hopemax

dalownerx3 said:


> Day after GO seems smoother.  I saw rope lines to cordon off the Harry Potter line with the rest of the crowd and more TMs patrolling the line.
> 
> Also the line is much shorter.  At 12:30, the line ended at Toon Lagoon and a TM was quoting 1 1/2 to 2 hour wait to get into the land.  She had a bullhorn directing people to the end of the line which was marked with a portable sign that moved with the line.



I hope it calms down more.  I am visiting my parents, and I have a 3 day park hopper and we are visiting this Monday, Thursday and next Monday (the 28th).  I am okay not doing much in WWoHP on Monday, but I would like to at some point get in the land to check out the test seat, because I am worried about that.  So if we do that at the end of the day, that's okay.  Although, I am a little worried about things selling out.  I wanted a Pygmy Puff, but would prefer a purple one.  So, again, I am okay waiting until they restock and sending my parents to get me one (they got AP's since I wanted to go during my trip), but I don't know what else might be in danger of running out.  I am a December birthday, so I need an elder wand.  But I am worried about what the line just to get in the park will be like and what time we should plan on arriving.  

Hopefully, someone is going tomorrow and will be able to post a crowd update.


----------



## wish_upon_a_star35

I am getting really worried. We leave in 4 days for my son's wish trip and he LOVES Harry. He's only three so I'm not too concerned about him not riding anything although my 14 year old is a fanatic and would love to ride. We just want to get into the land!!! Oh brother, this may be awful


----------



## inkkognito

I think it will die down quite a bit. We recently got an AP flyer in the mail stating we can get AP rates at the onsite hotels between now and mid-August. That wouldn't be offered if they were all sold out.


----------



## A Mickeyfan

inkkognito said:


> I think it will die down quite a bit. We recently got an AP flyer in the mail stating we can get AP rates at the onsite hotels between now and mid-August. That wouldn't be offered if they were all sold out.



You are right, the rates would not be offered if they were already sold out, but the majority of the theme park guests don't stay onsite.  The vacant rooms would not have a play in how crowded HP would be.  At least the way I look at it...
On the same token, I do think by Aug it will die down. Now you have nearly every child out of school (except for the year round schools and even some of them will be off during a portion of the summer).


----------



## schumigirl

kik050 said:


> We truly had a blessing in disguise.  My wife is a huge HP fan and was looking forward to seeing the WWOHP, which was planned to originally open in the spring of 2010.  We planned to be there between June 1-14.  When we heard it wasn't opening until the 18th, we were truly bummed to miss out on this event by 4 days.  Luckily, when we went, it had a soft opening.  We were able to stroll through all of the rides, including FJ, which had a 20 minute wait.  Best simulation ride I've ever been on.  I just rode the Spiderman ride earlier and said that's the best simulation ride I've ever been on.  These crowds that I'm looking at for the grand opening is ridiculous.



That is so good to hear......glad you managed to see WW and enjoyed the ride itself


----------



## JohnnySharp2

Hope it's quieter at the end of August when we go.


----------



## scanne

We are staying on site at Portofino July 14-18 and we are planning IOA on the 15th and 17th. We do not have hoppers....but may see if we can upgrade once we're there???

I am hoping that being an onsite guest and getting to IOA super early will help us beat any major crowds. I will post a full report while in Universal.


----------



## nmartin

Does anybody have any idea what the crowds are like 2 days after the Grand Opening?  Very interested.


----------



## hopemax

Someone on Orlando United said that the line to get into WWoHP at 9 was only 1 hour long this morning, and never stretched back past Jurassic Park.  So more improvement since yesterday.  Now hopefully, everyone isn't waiting to go until tomorrow, because that's when we are going.  I haven't seen too many reports of extended ride closures, so I think we are going to do the rest of the park first (this is our first trip to Universal) and then hit HP before closing.  Then when we go back later in our trip, we will do it first thing.


----------



## Kisstherain

Im going on the third week of August... would it by as crowded then????


----------



## black562

I too am going the last day of August and will have early entry.  From what I've heard, it makes more sense to hit Olivanders first, then FJ.  What's everyone think about that?


----------



## rchristiansen

We'll be there in a few weeks for our WDW trip and plan one day at IOA only to see WWoHP. Our plan is to arrive around 4PM on a Sunday (mid July) after hanging out at Pop's pool and doing lunch. We have no interest in seeing anything else. We are making the assumption that the crowd patterns will be similar to WDW --- people showing up really early and then leavning mid-day when they get hot and cranky?

What do you think?


----------



## atigeg

Got to IOA a little after noon.  Walked into wwohp from Suess.  Butterbeer cart was at least 50 deep on both sides.  FJ was posted 120.  Singles was at the top of the stairs, didn't wait.  Lines for all the stores were huge and Ollivanders was back to DC entrance.  Went over to Us and got 2 quick rides on the Rocket.


----------



## dalownerx3

FYI - There are a lot of Harry Potter merchandise at the stores near the entrance of IOA and US. Both stores had a lot of items that we already bought in WWHOP.  They had Hedwig plush, pins, t-shirts and some of the toys from Zonkos such as the screaming yo-yo, sneakoscopes and remerballs. They even had chocolate frogs and other candies.  No wands, butter beer nor pumpkin juice though.


----------



## inkkognito

That's my husband posting above as atigeg. I will add that the 3 Broomsticks line and some of the store lines went to the front of Hogsmeade and the Ollivanders line went to the Hogwarts Express. You literally could barely walk around in the area because of crowds and all the snaking lines. Not at all enjoyable so that's why we opted for Uni. The rest of IOA was dead. I'll bet the people who waited forever for butterbeer were pretty pissed when they got to the front and found out there was no frozen (I overheard that when passing the cart).


----------



## CLPClarinet

I was there today! 

I got there at 8:10 AM, got into HP around 9:30. Had to wait around an hour by FJ entrance because I realized I lost my credit card (it's still lost). The TMs at the entrance were SO NICE to me and the security guard, Tony, helped me with who I should call and he kept checking up on me. I did the single riders line for FJ and it was only 20 minutes long. AND the ride broke down while I got in line, and I seriously think I was only in line 20 minutes total. They got the ride running very quickly. The overall ride wait time at 9:30 was 60 minutes and it went up to 75 minutes during the hour I was standing outside of the castle. 

Wait time for Flight of the Hippogriff was 10 minutes. I did front row as a single person for the Chinese Fireball for Dueling Dragons and the whole thing ended up being over 30 minutes. The wait time posted was 5-10 minutes I believe? HOWEVER, there was CHAOS at the lockers for DC. The ride got much longer while I was in line and they never updated the wait time, so people were going over their allotted 30 minute wait time, so the poor TM had to override many of our locker charges.  I felt bad for her, she didn't do anything. OH and those lockers are idiotic. They tell you to pay 3 bucks so you can get into your locker...yet....your money is INSIDE of the locker? Um...How in the heck does this make any logical sense?! 

The line to get into Three Broomsticks was around 45 minutes, and I got to cut the line a bit because I volunteered to eat on the patio instead of waiting for a chair. I would have waited at least another 30-40 minutes if I wanted an indoor table. 

The line earlier to get into the Hogs Head was around 20 minutes for me. 

I never got into ANY of the shops because the lines were freaking crazy. Well, I did get into Filch's. I would recommend people try to make many purchases at Filch's because it's the easiest to get into. 

There was a wand cart outside and also an Owl Post cart in the Owlery. I ended up getting a few HP things at the main IOA store, and I got 1 item at Filch's. I was way too exhausted after being in HP for over 4 hours to wait in those lines to get into the stores. They'll be there the next time I come back sometime next year.


ALSO!!!! One of the TMs at the main IOA store was telling me that in 1-2 months, they were going to put their HP merchandise online for people to buy. He mainly told me this because I told him I could only buy a few things because I lost my credit card and only had a limited amount of cash. So, if what the TM said is true, it means many of us will be able to finish getting our merch that we missed getting! =]


----------



## universalfan

Just got back from a weekend at the Portofino. The crowd was much better on Saturday and even better this morning. We left our hotel at about 6:45 this morning and took the shortcut through the Hard Rock parking lot (I think I have Damo to thank for that but I apologize if it was someone else), so we got back to WWOHP at about seven and they let us in about 7:30 or maybe a bit after. We immediately got in line for FJ and then had a last butterbeer, bought some postcards, rode Doctor Doom, grabbed breakfast sandwiches at the Boulangerie (hidden gem!), then went to the Studios and rode Rockit, and still got back to the hotel by 10 am so my daughter could swim for an hour before our towncar came. She changed in the bathroom and we were off. I still can't believe how much we accomplished today, so yeah, the crowds are much much better and an onsite stay is priceless! We were leaving Islands just as the morning crowds were coming in. 

My thoughts: Pumpkin Juice is very sweet indeed and tasted worlds better when I filled the bottle halfway with ice and let it melt a bit. (I had an empty ziplock sandwich bag and asked for some ice to take with me; best idea I had other than the 1.50 battery fan from Walmart). The butterbeer is delicious and yes the frozen is best. After waiting in line an hour on Saturday someone came out from the Hogshead and started selling it off a tray. That was great and much quicker. If you don't get the mug it is 2.44 for the 10-ounce glass from the cart and was 3.25 or 3.50 for the 12-ounce glasses they were bringing out of the bar. My advice; don't get the mug. If you wear a fanny pack you won't need to get a locker for FJ and who wants to carry a sticky plastic mug around. Just my opinion. Also Pumpkin Juice is like 6.50 which seemed quite a lot for a very sweet drink in a regular size bottle. Best deals here are the butterbeer and the fresh fruit cup (actually a tall cup) for 3.50. I hope that doesn't go up. It was cold, refreshing, and delicious.

Ate at the Three Broomsticks. Shepherds Pie was not very delicious. It seems like just ground beef flavored vaguely with what tasted like Manwich sauce and topped with somewhat dry mashed potatoes. (Was surprised by no veggie layer.) It is the size of an individual pot pie. The other food is similar to what you can find in other restaurants in the park so I'll give that a skip the next time.

Line for Ollivanders was consistently over an hour for a four or five minute experience. If you go regularly I would skip that until the crowds go down. It was pretty cool but not worth an hour in the Florida sun.

Forbidden Journey was terrific, wonderful, incredible, and fan-flipping-tastic. We rode it three times. It is scary though, and my twelve-year-old who is a ghost lover and a true speed demon, could not make it through the ride with her eyes open. It is a dark ride in more ways than one. I loved it, but small kids might not.

Overall the theming is better than I have ever seen anywhere (yes even the mouse house, so forgive me!). We can't wait to go back!!


----------



## CLPClarinet

I got pumpkin juice in a cup at 3 Broomsticks for 2.99. Very big cup. I prefer Butterbeer over Pumpkin juice.


----------



## universalfan

Wow, they are charging a lot for that decorative bottle, although my daughter did make me take the pumpkin head off and keep it, lol. Like we needed a small plastic pumpkin. Butterbeer is oh so delicious though, not too sweet. Wish I had some right now.


----------



## kathy884

I appreciate starting a thread about this topic.  We are planning to go to WWHP at IOA for a day in March over spring break.  As much as we'd love to see this, if lines are too long we may decide to do a Disney Park for a day instead.  Line reports can help us decide.


----------



## disneydee6

We will be going next week and staying offsite. I'll give a report on wait times, and I cannot WAIT to go! Don't even care about the crowds, I will be happy just being there!


----------



## Planogirl

I'm so appreciative of those of you who are posting your experiences!  I'm learning a lot from these, for example it never occurred to me to not buy the butterbeer in a mug because I'd have to get a locker for the silly thing.  Maybe we can snag one later in the day if I decide I want one.

Cool to know that HP things will be sold on-line eventually too.  That might make things a lot easier.


----------



## Maleficent27

dalownerx3 said:


> Day after GO seems smoother.  I saw rope lines to cordon off the Harry Potter line with the rest of the crowd and more TMs patrolling the line.
> 
> Also the line is much shorter.  At 12:30, the line ended at Toon Lagoon and a TM was quoting 1 1/2 to 2 hour wait to get into the land.  She had a bullhorn directing people to the end of the line which was marked with a portable sign that moved with the line.



Glad to hear this.  GO day was insanity, with a general lack of direction, and even some MISdirection from TMs.  We were there before opening and gave up altogether at about midday.



truck1 said:


> IMHO IOA and US an learn a lot from Disney with crowd control and telling people what is going on. I walked all the way up to where LC starts after Seuss Landing and was promptly stopped by a rope and a small army of employess and security guards.(Didnt know about the line at that point)Apparently, the line started at the end of the lake as you come under the tunnel, and continued the long way around the lake.And it wasnt moving as far as I could tell.There was no signs, warnings, cast members or even a bird saying come here.



Yeah, we had a similar experience.  We tried to go on Friday (last day we were in Orlando)...there before opening, but didn't get into IOA itself until almost 10:30.  While coming in from the parking garage, security guys prevented anyone from going the short (left) way from CityWalk to the IOA gates and instead directed us all the way around by the Universal globe and Hard Rock.  Then apparently they later decided to fill in that shorter way over the bridge with latecomers, and alternated letting groups of people in from our line and from there.  That annoyed me, but whatever.

Then we got inside and found NO direction about where to go for HP...started following the permanent signs that pointed where to go for what islands and near Spiderman, we noticed that we were passing a large group of people.  Figured they were probably in line for something HP related, and asked them...they said they were in line just to get to the island, and that it was an 8-hour wait.  There were no ropes, no tape, no signs to indicate what this line was, just a mass of people.

So we try to go to what seems to be the end of this line, and just after joining we see our first TM of the day besides the guy at the turnstile...he says "this line has been closed; you have to go to Seuss Island".  We ask what he means by "closed", and he just repeats that we're supposed to go to Seuss Island if we want to see Harry Potter.  

So, ok, we head that direction and encounter another group of people who look like they're standing in a line to nowhere...no TM in sight...people in the line say they're waiting for Harry Potter and have been told NINE hours.  

All right...we try to settle in and wait.  There are no TMs directing this line, and I see quite a few people try to sidle up and cut in toward the front of the line every time we move forward.  After about a hour waiting here, someone up ahead in the line passes out from the heat, which was the 3rd such occurrence of the day (had happened to someone further away from us once while waiting near Hard Rock to get in, and once again at the turnstiles).  I'm starting to get worried at this point...it's the end of a long vacation week for us, and I don't think we can physically take nine more hours of baking in direct sunlight to see two hours of HP, considering the park hours were posted as 9am-10pm.  

Then our line starts to move forward...a lot...so we move with it...and then it disperses into non-existence.  Uh...what???  We try to ask the same TM near Spiderman what just happened, and he has no idea...just directs us back to the same place.  We say we just came from there, where we'd waited probably 90 minutes, and then the line moved forward, then disappeared altogether.  He has no answer.  

We're pretty much fed up at this point and decided just to walk as close to the Hogsmeade area as we can to at least see the castle from afar.  We're stopped in Jurassic Park by a line of security people SCREAMING that no one can go past this point.  We try to tell them what happened to us, and all they will say is that we can't go any further, that our issues aren't a security problem, they have to hold this line.  We try to ask where the security people were or even TMs, for the further-back sections of the line, because there were no signs, no ropes, nothing, and people were cutting left and right.  All they could say was that we had to go back.

So...we gave up, and got in line at Guest Services for a refund.  There were quite a lot of people who'd been in that Seuss Landing disappearing line who were there as well.  We waited two hours there, during which time a customer service/managerial-looking guy came out and said they were prepared to offer either a refund or a "non-expiring" 1-day/2-park pass to those of us who'd been misdirected.  When further pressed by someone who said they wouldn't be back in Florida for a few years, he said the pass would expire at the end of this December but that "it would still be honored".  We decided just to get a refund.  Well, thankfully we remembered this man's name, because once we got inside, the Guest Services TM said "we're not doing any refunds".  It was only when we said that Rich had been outside offering the choice of a pass or a refund that we actually got our money back (after she went in the back to check).

One guy in our Guest Services line actually told the Universal rep, "I understand this was a lot of people, but Disney manages capacity crowds every July 4th and Christmas...just hire them to do your big opening days from now on and you can avoid these problems."  I was like


----------



## knieriem

inkkognito said:


> I think it will die down quite a bit. We recently got an AP flyer in the mail stating we can get AP rates at the onsite hotels between now and mid-August. That wouldn't be offered if they were all sold out.



I've been looking at rates for July 12-13 and it's cheaper to not use the AP rate and just reserve a room without it. Not sure why but it's like 300 something with ap and only 249 without!


I'm driving over to IOA on the 3rd to see what the line is like...if it's too long I'll just go to Disney!! Then I'll be back on the 10th to see Rob Thomas at Universal and then back on the 12-13 of july to take a friend from out of town. 

Hopefully the wait for WWOHP will be down all of those days! If not I might just wait and see it for the first time with my friend.


----------



## devores

We went on Sunday, Jun 20th. Got to the park at 0830 and was in line for WWOHP by 0900, back by Spiderman. A TM was handing out tickets and informing people that without the ticket, you would not be let into WWOHP. You had to be in line to get a ticket. No holding a spot and getting tickets for your whole party, they all had to be there and all had to hold thier own ticket. We were in WWOHP by 1000. We were informed that once we left WWOHP, we would not be allowed back in unless we waited in line again. Wait times for FJ was 90 mins when we got in so jumped in that line first. There was an announcement about the ride being broke, but the line kept moving so we stayed. 

The whole land was wall to wall people. lines everywhere. About a 2 hour wait for Olivanders. We opted to buy wands at the cart just outside the Owlery. Waited about 30 min for the three broomsticks, but we lucked out. They were looking for people to sit on the patio and allowed us to cut a whole gob of others if we sat outside. Regular line was around an hour at 1300. The candy store line was long, but only took us about 15 min. The registers for the joke shop can ring up anything from the two adjoining stores, there was no line for this regsiter but a HUGE line for the one in the candy store. We just took our stuff to the joke shop registers and bypassed the line. 

We walked onto popeyes and headed to Ripsaw when the heavens opened up and they shut everything down. We headed to Spiderman, like everyone else, and waited 20 min. Since it was still pouring after spiderman, we hopped to US and walked onto everything there. Longest wait was 15 min for Shrek.

Went back to IOA around 1900 and walked on Hulk and ripsaw then back to WWOHP. Wait times for FJ was over 120 min at this point and still wall to wall people. We walked right into the land though, no line to get in. We got some more butterbeer (wait just for butterbeer in the am was about 15 min but they did have some waitresses selling from a tray they brought out- cash only. Wait for butter beer in the afternoon was about 5 min). Decided to get into the magic shop, wait time in the AM was about an hour, afternoon was about 15 min (and much cooler). There was no line for the candy shop and three broom sticks was closed by this time (30 min prior to park closing). 

I would suggest waiting till after noon to do WWOHP as the lines die down quite a bit.

BTW- I found out that if you can find a snack cart open close to park closing you can get some good deals. We got churros by one get one free and pretzles by one get on free and slushies half off.


----------



## Planogirl

I'm just glad that we weren't there on opening day.  Disappearing lines, confused TM's and way too many people!  I'm happy to hear that things are apparently settling down.


----------



## diskids2

Me too...We're going the end of July...but I got an AP just in case we need to go back


----------



## Ltl Mermaid

I am going early December and am also hoping the corwds are manageable! I only spending 1 day there and am really mostly going for HP, though if we can do Marvel area and RRR/Jaws/MIB I will be happy...but not sure with only one day!

So I am confused about the little wand "show"....I was under the impression anyone can have a wand "choose" them. But now that sounds incorrect. What exactly heppens if you are not the special one chosen for the ceremony? You just pick your own wand? I may have to rethink buying if that is the case, I was really excited about the whole wand picking the wizard thing!

Either way I'm soooo excited to go and can't wait to try Butterbeer!


----------



## LMO429

abooch said:


> Frankly I dont mind waiting an hour or two to ride FJ but waiting to JUST get into the park is a bit much...



I agree with you.  I would not mind waiting an hour or so for the line.  But to just get to the specific area is ridiculous.

We are going the week first of Oct for a day trip from disney I hope it's a good idea at this point.  We shall see

Great idea for a thread OP


----------



## dalownerx3

Just a data point - Monday 6/21.  Arrived at IOA around 11:30am to check the WWHOP line.  At Seuss, a TM said the line into WWHOP was through Toon Lagoon and the line was about two hours long.

During Sunday brunch, a lady at the next table recommended visiting WWHOP about an hour or two before closing to avoid lines.

My guess is that the lines are longest in the morning and early afternoon.  All those who really want to see WWHOP will get in line then.


----------



## truck1

Maleficent27 said:


> We're pretty much fed up at this point and decided just to walk as close to the Hogsmeade area as we can to at least see the castle from afar.  We're stopped in Jurassic Park by a line of security people SCREAMING that no one can go past this point.  We try to tell them what happened to us, and all they will say is that we can't go any further, that our issues aren't a security problem, they have to hold this line.  We try to ask where the security people were or even TMs, for the further-back sections of the line, because there were no signs, no ropes, nothing, and people were cutting left and right.  All they could say was that we had to go back.
> 
> 
> One guy in our Guest Services line actually told the Universal rep, "I understand this was a lot of people, but Disney manages capacity crowds every July 4th and Christmas...just hire them to do your big opening days from now on and you can avoid these problems."  I was like



Hold the line? Were they at war?  OMG  

Though somehow I am not surprised at the response. 

When I got home I was talking to my mom and we were reminiscing about when US first opened. 

I should have realised that there was a problem that day when they were giving out free tickets to come back when ever you chose.Nothing worked.King Kong was epileptic, and lethargic, Jaws was on strike,Earthquake was a disaster, and the only thing that worked was ET. But he was phoning home looking for a ride out.

Apparently no one at US head office learned anything from that day.


_One guy in our Guest Services line actually told the Universal rep, "I understand this was a lot of people, but Disney manages capacity crowds every July 4th and Christmas...just hire them to do your big opening days from now on and you can avoid these problems."  I was like :rotfl2_:


I would have loved to have heard that one.Ill have to remember it.I sent US an email and havent heard back yet. Then again when I hit send on teh website nothing happened.Wouldnt be surprised if my email never got there.


----------



## Whitneyface

Thank you, dalownerx3! I'll be going to Islands of Adventure on Wednesday, so I'll pop in and update this thread with the wait times I experience if I get a chance. I'm pretty forgetful, but I'll try to write things down to keep you all updated because this board and everyone who's posted in this part of the forums has been so helpful in my planning. So there's that. 

I am so excited! Ahhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## disneydee6

So from what I am gathering, the shortest wait times are later in the day.

Should we attempt to go in the morning, or wait until the evening before entering the park? Trying to figure a game plan


----------



## truck1

disneydee6 said:


> So from what I am gathering, the shortest wait times are later in the day.
> 
> Should we attempt to go in the morning, or wait until the evening before entering the park? Trying to figure a game plan



The question is are you going strictly for HP or do you plan on doing other things in IOA?

If you are going strictly for HP, then later in the day would probably be better,until either US gets a clue or the crowds diminish.

If you are going to stay in the park, then you can go in fairly early,do the rest of the park, and HP last.At least as it stands now and from what is being reported.


----------



## glocon

It really seems like the best way to get in and get on the FJ is to stay onsite and get to the gates 1/2 hour before park opens for onsite guests.  That does sound like the way to avoid the worst of the crowds.


----------



## Disney_Lover06

The best way to beat the crowd is doing the single riders lane. Though you don't see any of the castle(just the gryffindor common room and the sorting hat), it is walk right on. They were actually encouraging people on the 18th to use the single riders lane. My friend and I rode it 20 times before noon on the 19th!


----------



## hpfan100

parked car around 8:30, in line for potter world by 8:45, in world by 10:15, rode forbidden journey first time through whole castle with my mouth slack and eyes jumping out my head, took about 1 hour total but most of it was in air conditioning, rode second time through single rider line and walked on in 2 minutes, waited 30 minutes at three broomsticks bar (not the outside wagon) for butterbeer and ale, took drinks and waited 30 minutes to get into Honeydukes/Zonkos, bought candy and browsed, super crowded but just excuse me and smiled most people were very kind after potter time went to rest of IofA and US, rode all rides that I was interested in and looked at a few things, was back in my car by 7:00  all in all not that bad in the waiting department


By the way...Forbidden Journey blew my mind, I had soooooo much fun riding that one!!!

Will be back on Wednesday and maybe Friday am I'll post tiems for those days as well.  Good luck all my fellow potter peeps


----------



## tamimouse

We are planning on going tomorrow.  Are we supposed to go through Suess landing or another way around?  Ty! We are trying to decide what time to get there.  Tomorrow is our only chance...


----------



## Disney_Lover06

tamimouse said:


> We are planning on going tomorrow.  Are we supposed to go through Suess landing or another way around?  Ty! We are trying to decide what time to get there.  Tomorrow is our only chance...



On-site people go through Suess Landing. Off-site people go the other way through Jurassic park.


----------



## tamimouse

Thank you!


----------



## Mcbruns

We will be attempting IoA this Wednesday (gulp). Can't decide whether to go way early or way late. I am leaning towards early. I will be post an update Wednesday night or Thursday (unless we end up in the disappearing line).


----------



## tamimouse

I think we will go early if I can get everyone ready by then.  I will try to post my experiences tomorrow night also.  Wish us luck!


----------



## CaptMarge

Devores...thank you for your post, esp the tips on purchases made from all three stores in any store. (You know what I mean) Best tip I've read all day! IMHO


----------



## torinsmom

We are planning on Wednesday as well. We are not staying onsite(well, not anymore) IOA opens to the general public at 9:00, so I planned on getting there around 8:30. Hopefully it won't be too long a wait. We probably will not wait more than an hour to get in HP world, as we are not die-hard fans. Would like to ride the rides(single rider is fine) and try the butter beer.

Marsha


----------



## Holic

Finally got around to riding Harry Potter this evening with the family. We had been at Universal and IoA earlier in the day. At about 3 it was pretty brutal with the heat and the crowd. So we decided to go for a swim and dinner then headed back around 7. The que for HP was showing 90 minutes. Including the ride and all it took us 60 minutes to get through it all.

Very fun ride, lived up to our expectations. Now to get my son a wand at Ollivanders without a long wait. LOL


----------



## nodoubtrock

I think everyone wants to go to WWOHP first thing when they get there at 9am. It would probably be better if WWOHP was visited in the evening or the last thing to see before leaving the park.


----------



## scanne

It seems that the massive crowds die down in the evening....perhaps it's time to change the touring plan. 

If we on site guests, do you think this will work?

Sleep in, swim and relax. Head to the parks around 2:00. Use our FOTL access for everything we want to see then head to WWoHP around 7 or 8pm.....

Would love opinions on the best way to see everything and beat the massive crowds in the mornings.


----------



## dalownerx3

On-site should go early. You only have the on-site crowd to contend with plus there is the potential of getting in before the stated 8am opening time. Also it's not as hot. 

The risk of afternoon and evening are the thunderstorms might make yor wait soggy. I do not know if they close Dueling Dragons during rainstorms.


----------



## hopemax

My parents and I went yesterday 6/21.  We arrived at the front gate about 7:45.  Most people were making their mad dash through the islands to get in the Harry Potter line.  But we stopped for breakfast at Cinnabon, took some pictures and realized that there were people on Hulk even though it was only 10 after 8 and the posted opening time was 9.  So off we went.  We rode Hulk, Dr Doom and Spiderman twice before 9 AM.  

Exiting Spiderman we saw the WWoHP line stretching through Super Hero Island back towards the entrance.  I was really afraid that it was worse than the reports from Sunday and everyone had waited until Monday.  We did the water rides in Toon Lagoon, Jurassic Park, toured the Discovery Center. The line still looked very long to get into WWoHP.  Took the bridge over to Lost Continent, tried to do Posiden's Fury but got walked out of the line when it broke down.  Headed into Seuss for the Caro-seuss-el.  Back into LC for Sinbad, back into Seuss for the Trolley and lunch.  

The trolley line was the first line we had longer than 5 minutes.  It was posted at 25, down from 45 when we saw it at the Caroseussel.  There seemed to be some issue at the Circus with food.  The right side lines weren't moving, and people were coming out with disgusted looks.  But we were in the left, and it seemed fine, although it took about 15 min.  After lunch, we were going to do Cat in the Hat but it was 45 minutes.  So we decided to go find the HP line and get the tickets so my Dad could wait, while my Mom and I did something else.  We walked around the islands, found the end of the line in front of the Jurassic Park Discovery Center.  Got tickets, and realized it was moving super fast.  5 minutes later they were collecting our tickets at the barrier, and another 5 minutes we were in Hogsmeade.

Posted wait time for FJ was 120 min, but there were 10 minute waits for Dragon Challenge and Hippogriff.  So we did those first.  By then the weather was looking suspect, so we decided if it was going to rain, maybe we should be in the FJ queue instead of outside.  I tried the test seat because I was really worried about fitting.  I couldn't get it to turn green on my own, but the TM didn't have to push very hard to get it to turn.  He said the one outside wasn't calibrated and thought I should be fine, so off we went into line but the posted wait time was 150 min.

I misread my watch, so I don't know exactly what time we got in line, but it was about 3:40.  By 5PM (so 80 min), we had retrieved our stuff from the locker and had purchased the photo and were leaving Filch's.  The line outside was moving slowly, but once we were in the castle, it went really fast.  I think because of all the people stopping for pictures.  Got to the test area, and they didn't even pull me out, but I asked for the test.  I got my 3 clicks on my own, although they were assisting a little, and I was a happy camper!

After the ride, my Dad got in line for the regular butterbeer at the barrel outside Dervish & Bangs, my Mom and I headed for the line for Honeydukes.  That took about 20 minutes.  After we made our purchases, we got in the line at 3B's.  That took about 30 minutes.  Lines for Ollivanders and Dervish & Bangs were still really long, so we decided to save those for another day.

And since we were tired, we headed out of the park.  Wait at Cat in the Hat was down to 15 minutes, so my Mom and I did that. On the way out of the park, I got stopped to do a survey.

We were all really pleased about how the day went.  We only had a really long wait at FJ, which was completely expected. But 90 min from entering the gates, getting a locker, ride, and getting our stuff, we did not think was too bad for only 4 days post-GO.


----------



## torinsmom

So you got in the line to get into HP at around 3:30? Just trying to plan when we should hit it. We are going tomorrow, but are flexible with our times.

Also, were the single rider lines open for the rides in there?

Marsha



hopemax said:


> My parents and I went yesterday 6/21.  We arrived at the front gate about 7:45.  Most people were making their mad dash through the islands to get in the Harry Potter line.  But we stopped for breakfast at Cinnabon, took some pictures and realized that there were people on Hulk even though it was only 10 after 8 and the posted opening time was 9.  So off we went.  We rode Hulk, Dr Doom and Spiderman twice before 9 AM.
> 
> Exiting Spiderman we saw the WWoHP line stretching through Super Hero Island back towards the entrance.  I was really afraid that it was worse than the reports from Sunday and everyone had waited until Monday.  We did the water rides in Toon Lagoon, Jurassic Park, toured the Discovery Center. The line still looked very long to get into WWoHP.  Took the bridge over to Lost Continent, tried to do Posiden's Fury but got walked out of the line when it broke down.  Headed into Seuss for the Caro-seuss-el.  Back into LC for Sinbad, back into Seuss for the Trolley and lunch.
> 
> The trolley line was the first line we had longer than 5 minutes.  It was posted at 25, down from 45 when we saw it at the Caroseussel.  There seemed to be some issue at the Circus with food.  The right side lines weren't moving, and people were coming out with disgusted looks.  But we were in the left, and it seemed fine, although it took about 15 min.  After lunch, we were going to do Cat in the Hat but it was 45 minutes.  So we decided to go find the HP line and get the tickets so my Dad could wait, while my Mom and I did something else.  We walked around the islands, found the end of the line in front of the Jurassic Park Discovery Center.  Got tickets, and realized it was moving super fast.  5 minutes later they were collecting our tickets at the barrier, and another 5 minutes we were in Hogsmeade.
> 
> Posted wait time for FJ was 120 min, but there were 10 minute waits for Dragon Challenge and Hippogriff.  So we did those first.  By then the weather was looking suspect, so we decided if it was going to rain, maybe we should be in the FJ queue instead of outside.  I tried the test seat because I was really worried about fitting.  I couldn't get it to turn green on my own, but the TM didn't have to push very hard to get it to turn.  He said the one outside wasn't calibrated and thought I should be fine, so off we went into line but the posted wait time was 150 min.
> 
> I misread my watch, so I don't know exactly what time we got in line, but it was about 3:40.  By 5PM (so 80 min), we had retrieved our stuff from the locker and had purchased the photo and were leaving Filch's.  The line outside was moving slowly, but once we were in the castle, it went really fast.  I think because of all the people stopping for pictures.  Got to the test area, and they didn't even pull me out, but I asked for the test.  I got my 3 clicks on my own, although they were assisting a little, and I was a happy camper!
> 
> After the ride, my Dad got in line for the regular butterbeer at the barrel outside Dervish & Bangs, my Mom and I headed for the line for Honeydukes.  That took about 20 minutes.  After we made our purchases, we got in the line at 3B's.  That took about 30 minutes.  Lines for Ollivanders and Dervish & Bangs were still really long, so we decided to save those for another day.
> 
> And since we were tired, we headed out of the park.  Wait at Cat in the Hat was down to 15 minutes, so my Mom and I did that. On the way out of the park, I got stopped to do a survey.
> 
> We were all really pleased about how the day went.  We only had a really long wait at FJ, which was completely expected. But 90 min from entering the gates, getting a locker, ride, and getting our stuff, we did not think was too bad for only 4 days post-GO.


----------



## hopemax

I looked at the time stamps of messages I sent my DH.  

2:15 got in line @ JP Discovery Center
got into Hogsmeade about 2:25
3:47, I texted DH from the FJ line, so we had already gotten lockers and had been in line 5 or 10 minutes.
5:12, we were all done.

And yes, they were running single rider.  We were 3 people, and then a 4th person was put in the car with us.


----------



## bubba's mom

truck1 said:


> When I got home I was talking to my mom and we were reminiscing about when US first opened.
> 
> 
> 
> .....*Earthquake was a disaster*...


----------



## nemmie

We were there today at 0920 (not staying onsite).  I had not been on here since the opening so had no idea this was going on and thought we could just wander around WWOHP and buy some items.  I never had any plans to ride the FJ. There were no TM's in sight, no signs, no warning at the turnstiles just a ginormous queue snaking back into Suess Landing.  I asked one guy what they were queuing for.  He tells me HP and the TM had told him at least 3 hours from that point.  I thought he was kidding but then a whole bunch of angry people came storming past telling the same story.

So that was today.  9.20 am approx 3 hour wait.


----------



## nemmie

Oh forgot to add.....
What really annoyed me is that all the other wait times were posted as 5 mins.  When we got Hulk it was 25 mins we turned back and walked to the other park which was all posted as all rides 5 mins.

Of course when we get in there RRR 35 mins Shrek 30 mins we didn't see anything else because we had already turned to walk out.

The lines for guest services at both parks were GINORMOUS!  I think there a lot of really unhappy people in Universal right now.


----------



## damo

nemmie said:


> Oh forgot to add.....
> What really annoyed me is that all the other wait times were posted as 5 mins.  When we got Hulk it was 25 mins we turned back and walked to the other park which was all posted as all rides 5 mins.
> 
> Of course when we get in there RRR 35 mins Shrek 30 mins we didn't see anything else because we had already turned to walk out.
> 
> The lines for guest services at both parks were GINORMOUS!  I think there a lot of really unhappy people in Universal right now.



That's what happens to lines at that time of the morning.  Once the GP is let in, the lines change very quickly.  30 minute lines in the summer are really good.

Looks like lines for the Wizarding World will be long for a while yet.  It is just opening week.


----------



## nemmie

damo said:


> That's what happens to lines at that time of the morning.  Once the GP is let in, the lines change very quickly.  30 minute lines in the summer are really good.
> 
> Looks like lines for the Wizarding World will be long for a while yet.  It is just opening week.



We are AP holders and I've never seen them be that different before today.  And as an aside they were still like that when we left over an hour after intially seeing them.  Universal can't change the board within an hour to reflect a more accurate time scale?  Mind you seeing the ridiculousness that is WWOHP that should not surprise any of us.  We go in the summer all the time I am aware thats a decent wait time but I myself prefer not to wait that long.


----------



## torinsmom

That's one thing that bothered me. We walked all the way back to the main entrance and were turned away and told there was a line elsewhere. There should be signs or TMs directing people, since this is so new. Sounds like the same deal is still going on(not letting people know the procedure)

Marsha


----------



## fairyprincess88

Here is my question.  If Im not staying on site, get to Universal at say 6 AM for 9 AM GP opening.  Am I still gonna be in line for hours inside due to onsite guests still in a line?  If so, wow, that's even more ridiculous than I planned for.


----------



## phamton

My experience was very different today.  My husband hadn't been on the ride yet so we decided to give it a try today.  Arrived at the parks at 8:30 AM.  Headed toward Harry potter.  Right when we got through the Port of Entry there were 2 very large signs.  One pointed toward Marvel and said Harry potter.  Another pointed toward Seuss and said Onsite Hotel Guest "Harry Potter."  There was a table with a Team Member beside the onsite hotel line and a roped off area.  He was checking hotel IDs.  We weren't staying onsite so we followed the very prominent sign posted pointing to Harry Potter that went through Marvel.  We joined the line a little past Spiderman.  There were team members stationed EVERYWHERE along the line who were talking to guests and watching for line jumpers. There were also First Aid/Health Services team members who were walking up and down the line looking for anyone who may have looked overheated, etc. The TMs were announcing the wait time up and down the line. He told us the wait would be about 2 hours from that point when we first entered the line. He also said the 2 hours wait would be just to enter the area and not to get on FJ. 

Then right before we got to the Toon Lagoon area, there was a team member handing out tickets to get in (just in case other park guests tried to jump into line.) We weaved around the back side of Toon Lagoon and Jurassic park. The line continually moved and there were water and soda carts available everywhere along the line and also restrooms and smoking areas.  No one had a problem when some people slipped out for restroom or smoke breaks since they already had their ticket and the rest of their party waited in line. We entered the Harry Potter area at 9:50 AM after having been in line 1 hour and 15 minutes, not the 2 hour wait we had been told to expect by the team members.

Then we entered the FJ ride line.  It was stated to be 75 minutes. It took us only 45 minutes to get on the ride.  Fans were blowing with mist almost every where and we sure appreciated that in the Greenhouse are of FJ.  We left the Harry Potter area at 11:30 when I found a purse with wallet in the restroom.  Since we had done most of what we wanted and I really wanted to get the purse to Lost and Found, so we left.

Time in line: 1 hour and 15 minutes to get into the Harry Potter area.  Time in line for ride: 45 minutes.  Total wait time 2 hours.

ETA: I got to Guest Services at around 11:40 AM so I could turn in the purse and there were only 2 families there.  One needed to use the phone there and the other looked to be asking about a ticket upgrade. I certainly didn't see an angry mob at that point in time.


----------



## TraceyL

phamton said:


> My experience was very different today.  My husband hadn't been on the ride yet so we decided to give it a try today.  Arrived at the parks at 8:30 AM.  Headed toward Harry potter.  Right when we got through the Port of Entry there were 2 very large signs.  One pointed toward Marvel and said Harry potter.  Another pointed toward Seuss and said Onsite Hotel Guest "Harry Potter."  There was a table with a Team Member beside the onsite hotel line and a roped off area.  He was checking hotel IDs.  We weren't staying onsite so we followed the very prominent sign posted pointing to Harry Potter that went through Marvel.  We joined the line a little past Spiderman.



What about the *offsite *package holders with early entry/breakfast ressies ?  Which line did they join?

Thanks


----------



## joecatz

After reading this thread I am tickled pink that we went last week during the soft opening. 

I think the biggest thing to take into consideration is that while WWOHP is BREATHTAKINGLY accurate in its attention to detail, etc... It's accuracy is it's downfall. 

The gift shops, Olivanders, etc.. are not designed to handle mass crowds. They are SMALL.  

On top of that, the actual LAND ITSELF, is quite small. the streets are narrow, and it's designed to be a land inside the park itself. 

The park is being sold to capacity, and everyone is there for Harry. 

Last week, when it was open at night, b4 the crowds, the wife and I walked through every shop, did OLivanders twice, rode FJ and the dragon coaster, and took the kid on Hippogriff twice in less than an hour. It's not a big area, and there isn't a lot to do once the novelty wears off. 

That is, until they turn the rest of the lost continent into Diagon alley and the weasleys house... or the ministry of magic.... or Sirius blacks house... 

Which is gonna happen next.


----------



## Virgderon

I'm sorry if this has been mentioned- where can you stay offsite and still get early entry? Thanks....


----------



## TraceyL

Virgderon said:


> I'm sorry if this has been mentioned- where can you stay offsite and still get early entry? Thanks....




Take a look here


----------



## phamton

TraceyL said:


> What about the *offsite *package holders with early entry/breakfast ressies ?  Which line did they join?
> 
> Thanks


 There was s special line for breakfast and early entry guests at the turnstiles.  I am assuming that the person checking for hotel info near the Port of Entry (just before you get to the bridge) was also taking care of that also.  I didn't go over there but I'm almost positive that that line would be where you would go.  Not that there was any line at all there though. I just saw a handful of people headed that way and didn't see any sort of line there at all. If that's not where you go, the team member there can tell you.


----------



## TraceyL

Excellent - thank you

We have a night onsite (room only) & a 1 night offsite package booked = 4 early entry mornings


----------



## cigar95

joecatz said:


> . . . . . .
> 
> That is, until they turn the rest of the lost continent into Diagon alley and the weasleys house... or the ministry of magic.... or Sirius blacks house...
> 
> Which is gonna happen next.



OK, you didn't think you were going to be able to drop that little nugget and it doesn't go unnoticed . . . . . . . 

Is this just an idea of your own, or is it a "rumor from a bus driver", or have we heard about something/anything seriously discussed at the NBC/Universal level, or . . . . ?

I suspect that the popularity of WW is beyond Universal's expectations. If so, it would be a surprise if they *didn't* expand.  Especially since what remains of Lost Continent isn't all that special. Yes, Poseidon's Fury is visually impressive from the outside, but the attraction really lost its mojo once they turned off the water vortex.

The next step is to figure out a way to have a character breakfast. I was originally so disappointed to learn that they would not have a "Great Hall" restaurant, and then this week to learn that there would be no "meet and greet" characters.  I would so love to get a photo with Hagrid.

All I ask - PLEASE don't lose Mythos in the takeover. Maybe change the name to 'Lumos', or theme it after a house common room and squeeze in my character breakfast..


----------



## hpfan100

fairyprincess88 said:


> Here is my question.  If Im not staying on site, get to Universal at say 6 AM for 9 AM GP opening.  Am I still gonna be in line for hours inside due to onsite guests still in a line?  If so, wow, that's even more ridiculous than I planned for.



on site guests go in from suess side, off site go in from marvel side.  They are two seperate lines. So if you get there early and they let you line up it will not include on site people unless they are not paying attention. When I lined up Monday at 8:45 ish I was in the land by 10:20.  I felt that was very reasonable and I was able to browse the other lands while I waited which helped me since I had never been to universal before. Good Luck.


----------



## Virgderon

Thank you Tracey! Checking it out right now.


----------



## scrapcreator

We are planning to go this Thursday, so I hope to see a few more updates and I'll come back and share our experience. 

Jeanne


----------



## lildamo

cigar95 said:


> OK, you didn't think you were going to be able to drop that little nugget and it doesn't go unnoticed . . . . . . .
> 
> Is this just an idea of your own, or is it a "rumor from a bus driver", or have we heard about something/anything seriously discussed at the NBC/Universal level, or . . . . ?
> 
> I suspect that the popularity of WW is beyond Universal's expectations. If so, it would be a surprise if they *didn't* expand.  Especially since what remains of Lost Continent isn't all that special. Yes, Poseidon's Fury is visually impressive from the outside, but the attraction really lost its mojo once they turned off the water vortex.
> 
> The next step is to figure out a way to have a character breakfast. I was originally so disappointed to learn that they would not have a "Great Hall" restaurant, and then this week to learn that there would be no "meet and greet" characters.  I would so love to get a photo with Hagrid.
> 
> All I ask - PLEASE don't lose Mythos in the takeover. Maybe change the name to 'Lumos', or theme it after a house common room and squeeze in my character breakfast..



Any rumour of expansion is just rumour at this point.  Universal has announced in their grand opening press conferences that there are no plans for expansion at this time (that's not to say there may not be planning behind the scenes, but there hasn't been anything confirmed).  And unless you're having a character breakfast with anonymous students or holograms (which could be quite neat!), I don't think it's going to happen as per Universal's contract with JK Rowling.


----------



## MaleficentandGoons

THANKS to everyone who is coming back with info.

I was under the impression that there was a ton of room to expand WW when they can. I also thought that there would never be a character meet and greet because JK requested that.


----------



## diskids2

Yes, I second the THANKS.  We are going July 26th and I will be glued to this thread so please keep posting feedback.


----------



## Selket

For onsite guests, what time is the WWHP opening up?  Is it still one hour before official park open?  Earlier this week they were opening closer to 2 hours before.

Just curious when I should plan to line up if I'm staying on-site - we are there soon!


----------



## WDWRocksMySocks

Thanks for the updates, everyone! We're hoping to go in late August, so I'll definitely be stalking this thread until then. 

And...I'd LOVE if they would expand the WWoHP! Adding the Burrow would be so great.


----------



## truck1

Last night I walked into WWOHP no wait at about 7pmish.Wait times are calming down (at least at night) and were less then 1 hr each.There was lilnes for Olivanders, and the other store, but I dont know the name. The butter beer cart had about a 15 minute line, and there seemed to be plenty of pumpkin drinks also in the stands.
I forget what each wait time was to be honest.I know they were less than 1 hour though.
 I was amazed that we could walk right in to the area.Seems later is better.And as far as I know, it didnt rain to run any one off.


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

Thanks for the thread!  I'll be keeping an eye on these wait times to decide if I want to go there for the day when we head to WDW in September.


----------



## DaddyBeast

It is LONG, and there is a guy holding a sign showing where the line ends.  I was guessing 8 hours, but who knows.  They have never had a line winding around like this.

Also, the people inside know that once they leave they can't get back in, so they stay longer just to make sure they are done.

I agree with arriving early, or waiting until 8pm to try to get in with no lines.


----------



## torinsmom

DaddyBeast said:


> It is LONG, and there is a guy holding a sign showing where the line ends.  I was guessing 8 hours, but who knows.  They have never had a line winding around like this.
> 
> Also, the people inside know that once they leave they can't get back in, so they stay longer just to make sure they are done.
> 
> I agree with arriving early, or waiting until 8pm to try to get in with no lines.



I wouldn't say never; we were there June 18th and the line winded around all the way back to Seuss Land from the Marvel Island entrance.

We are going to go over about 4 or 4:30 and if its too long, we'll ride some other rides and check back. It's the last day our tickets are good, so its now or next year.


----------



## phamton

DaddyBeast said:


> It is LONG, and there is a guy holding a sign showing where the line ends. (by Spiderman) I was guessing 8 hours, but who knows.  They have never had a line winding around like this.


Yesterday we were in that same line .  When we entered the line, it was at the end across from Spiderman.  We were on the ride within 2 hours.


----------



## cdoles

okay, i'm pretty confused. can someone help me out please?
we will be going to IOA on july 6th and we are staying *offsite*.
what time do you reccommend i get at IOA.
i guess i'm confused when it comes to the line for WWoHP.
if the park doesn't open until 9, does that mean i cannot get into the park
to get in line for WWoHP, or does that mean, the gates to IOA don't open until 9..
i hope someone knows what i mean... 
essentially i guess i'm asking, can you get into the park while everything is closed to get to WWoHP.

sorry about all of this, i've never been to IOA before.


----------



## The Princess

So there are lines just to get into the Harry Potter part of the park?  We are going to disney july 16-23 and hoping to get to see the Harry Potter park when we go????


----------



## phamton

cdoles said:


> okay, i'm pretty confused. can someone help me out please?
> we will be going to IOA on july 6th and we are staying *offsite*.
> what time do you reccommend i get at IOA.
> i guess i'm confused when it comes to the line for WWoHP.
> if the park doesn't open until 9, does that mean i cannot get into the park
> to get in line for WWoHP, or does that mean, the gates to IOA don't open until 9..



The turnstiles have been opening around 8:00 AM so you can usually enter around that time and get in line.  Yesterday, I entered IOA at 8:30 AM and headed for the line.  It was continually moving even at 8:30 AM. We rode Forbidden Journey around 10:00 AM.


----------



## pmickus

We are headed to Universal on July 5th and 6th and are staying on-site.  What time should we head over to the parks?  I know we can get in an hour early.  I'm afraid there will be so many people lining up who are not staying on site near the turnstiles.  Is there a special turnstiles for only those staying onsite.  If I get there by 7:30am will I still be standing in line with the offsite guests?  I don't want people upset thinking I'm cutting in line but I paid $$ to get in early and hope I don't get bogged down behind the big crowds trying to get in at 9am.


----------



## heidijanesmith

Selket said:


> For onsite guests, what time is the WWHP opening up?  Is it still one hour before official park open?  Earlier this week they were opening closer to 2 hours before.
> 
> Just curious when I should plan to line up if I'm staying on-site - we are there soon!



Same question for me?? We are staying on site and have never been to IoA before. We are super excited for WWoHP


----------



## cigar95

lildamo said:


> . . . . . And unless you're having a character breakfast with anonymous students or holograms (which could be quite neat!), I don't think it's going to happen as per Universal's contract with JK Rowling.



Understood.  And that's where I'm looking at the term "future contract re-negotiations."  Then again, I don't know how long the initial contract runs.


----------



## cdoles

phamton said:


> The turnstiles have been opening around 8:00 AM so you can usually enter around that time and get in line.  Yesterday, I entered IOA at 8:30 AM and headed for the line.  It was continually moving even at 8:30 AM. We rode Forbidden Journey around 10:00 AM.




so even though, i'm staying offsite, i can still get into the park at 8 to get in line for WWoHP. is that correct? i just want to make sure.


----------



## hmmerr02

heidijanesmith said:


> Same question for me?? We are staying on site and have never been to IoA before. We are super excited for WWoHP



We, too, have an onsite reservation for July 2.  We are seriously considering cancelling and heading over to Disney instead, but I really want to see WWOHP.  

Could someone ONSITE in the last couple of days tell us what to expect?  When should we line up and where?  
Will we get in ahead of the offsite guests?  
Are there any front of the line passes for FJ? 
How much would you anticipate us getting done before it all "breaks loose into chaos?

I'd REALLY appreicate tips....I have to cancel within the next 48 hours if I'm going to get our $$$ back.  Thanks!


----------



## TraceyL

hmmerr02 said:


> We, too, have an onsite reservation for July 2.  We are seriously considering cancelling and heading over to Disney instead, but I really want to see WWOHP.
> 
> Could someone ONSITE in the last couple of days tell us what to expect?  When should we line up and where?
> Will we get in ahead of the offsite guests?
> Are there any front of the line passes for FJ?
> How much would you anticipate us getting done before it all "breaks loose into chaos?
> 
> I'd REALLY appreicate tips....I have to cancel within the next 48 hours if I'm going to get our $$$ back.  Thanks!



Phamton has posted some reviews here


----------



## Dicecatt

I have been watching the onsite questions...I will be there on Saturday, and will be staying onsite...I WILL be updating those of you that are inquiring about that...I wish for myself I had those answers now.  We won't be there super early on Saturday so I'm not sure if we'll try to do Harry (that sounds bad, doesn't it).  If we do, it will be later.  But we'll definitely be doing at least one or two early mornings next week so I'll keep you all updated on how it is working with the onsite process.


----------



## chbc

What are the crowds lines like for Christmas Day and the weeks before and after the holidays. 
:debswalk:


----------



## gottaluvpooh

bump


----------



## Lou Holtz

chbc said:


> What are the crowds lines like for Christmas Day and the weeks before and after the holidays.
> :debswalk:



Complete hell. It's the most crowded time to go. But at least it won't be too hot.


----------



## heidijanesmith

TraceyL said:


> Phamton has posted some reviews here



I think the reviews were from an off site perspective, could be wrong though.  I am still looking for an onsite perspective....crowds, timing, touring any tips


----------



## heidijanesmith

Dicecatt said:


> I have been watching the onsite questions...I will be there on Saturday, and will be staying onsite...I WILL be updating those of you that are inquiring about that...I wish for myself I had those answers now.  We won't be there super early on Saturday so I'm not sure if we'll try to do Harry (that sounds bad, doesn't it).  If we do, it will be later.  But we'll definitely be doing at least one or two early mornings next week so I'll keep you all updated on how it is working with the onsite process.



I would really appreciate it


----------



## hpfan100

hey everyone went to potterville again today

I parked around 8:00, line to get in was about 1.5 hours again, I rode other things and then went into WWofHP at 11ish. I got a butterbeer from a cart not the red wagon with no wait!!! I got in line for Ollivanders and it took over an hour to get but I felt it was worth it. I chatted with the nice people around me and drank my fabulous butterbeer. Line for FJ was posting 90 minutes pretty much all morning and afternoon. I spent most of today wondering and taking photos. I even got to watch the frog choir and some of the dancers. I have one day left and hope to find even more secrets to share with everyone.


----------



## Larrabe

hpfan100 said:


> hey everyone went to potterville again today
> 
> I parked around 8:00, line to get in was about 1.5 hours again, I rode other things and then went into WWofHP at 11ish. I got a butterbeer from a cart not the red wagon with no wait!!! I got in line for Ollivanders and it took over an hour to get but I felt it was worth it. *I chatted with the nice people around me and drank my fabulous butterbeer*. Line for FJ was posting 90 minutes pretty much all morning and afternoon. I spent most of today wondering and taking photos. I even got to watch the frog choir and some of the dancers. I have one day left and hope to find even more secrets to share with everyone.



You sound like my kind of person!   Meeting and chatting with different folks can make waiting in line its own adventure.  Lemonaide from lemons, and all.  Have fun tomorrow and be sure to share those juicy secrets!


----------



## torinsmom

Just got back from IOA. Got there right around 5:15pm and there was NO LINE to get into WWOHP. We just walked right on in. The line for FJ was listed as 90 minutes, but we used the single rider line and were done in about 20 minutes tops. It was AMAZING! We went on FH and the wait was 20 minutes(stand by). Fun, but it is over way too quick! Dragon Challenge was listed as a 20 minute wait, but neither of us wanted to do that. We stood in line for 15 minutes to get butter  beer, and sadly the frozen was not working when we got up there.  Lines for all the shops were pretty long, so we didn't bother. Neither of us is a big HP fan, so that wasn't a big deal.

I would definitely say to wait until later in the day if you are staying offsite.

Marsha


----------



## clever girl

We went today, Wednesday, June 23rd.  We're staying off-site with the Harry Potter Package.

I had our cab pick us up early and it arrived at 6:50 a.m.  We didn't wait in line for security at all and walked right up to the turnstiles.  We showed our ticket verifying the Harry Potter Package and were directed to the right, to Seuss Landing.  We were about 10 yards from the Lost Continent when we reached the end of the queue. The time we hit the queue was 7:18.

At around 7:40, the queue started moving and we made it into Hogsmede, no trouble at all.  We stopped for photographs at the Hogwarts Express, and then went on to Olivanders, where we waited around 15 minutes.  We took quite a while in the Owl Post and Dervish & Banges, then went on to Honeydukes and Zonkos before heading up toward the castle.  The queue time read 30 minutes, and at that point it was 8:30.  My daughter and I went through the queue only, and after elbowing out of Filch's, it was 9:05, and we went off to our breakfast at the Three Broomsticks.

We finished up around 10:15 (made out our post cards while seated), and posted our postcards at the Owl Post.  By that time, it was starting to get really crowded.  We went on the Flight of the Hippogrif, then elbowed our way back into Filch's and got more swag.

We left the park and headed toward the Lost Continent around 10:45.  By that time, the line to get into Hogsmede was winding around through the Lost Continent.

My observations and recommendations:
Do Olivander's first.  If we hadn't stopped for pictures, we would probably have been in the first group.

Get all of your shopping done before the general public is let in.  You can't do package delivery from anywhere inside WWOHP, but you can take it to another store in another island and they will deliver it for you.  

Get butterbeer before the GP is let in.  The only reason we're getting up early tomorrow morning and going back is because this was one thing we forgot to get.

Get the express pass.  I bought it for one day.  We were there for 11 hours and pretty much walked into the loading area of each ride we went on.  I can't imagine what it would have been like without it.

Keep up with these boards.  If I had not been, I would have been shocked, stunned, and pretty aggravated.  Because I did, everything went pretty much as I had expected it to.


----------



## justprettynpink

clever girl said:


> We went today, Wednesday, June 23rd.  We're staying off-site with the Harry Potter Package.
> 
> I had our cab pick us up early and it arrived at 6:50 a.m.  We didn't wait in line for security at all and walked right up to the turnstiles.  We showed our ticket verifying the Harry Potter Package and were directed to the right, to Seuss Landing.  We were about 10 yards from the Lost Continent when we reached the end of the queue. The time we hit the queue was 7:18.
> 
> At around 7:40, the queue started moving and we made it into Hogsmede, no trouble at all.  We stopped for photographs at the Hogwarts Express, and then went on to Olivanders, where we waited around 15 minutes.  We took quite a while in the Owl Post and Dervish & Banges, then went on to Honeydukes and Zonkos before heading up toward the castle.  The queue time read 30 minutes, and at that point it was 8:30.  My daughter and I went through the queue only, and after elbowing out of Filch's, it was 9:05, and we went off to our breakfast at the Three Broomsticks.
> 
> We finished up around 10:15 (made out our post cards while seated), and posted our postcards at the Owl Post.  By that time, it was starting to get really crowded.  We went on the Flight of the Hippogrif, then elbowed our way back into Filch's and got more swag.
> 
> We left the park and headed toward the Lost Continent around 10:45.  By that time, the line to get into Hogsmede was winding around through the Lost Continent.
> 
> My observations and recommendations:
> Do Olivander's first.  If we hadn't stopped for pictures, we would probably have been in the first group.
> 
> Get all of your shopping done before the general public is let in.  You can't do package delivery from anywhere inside WWOHP, but you can take it to another store in another island and they will deliver it for you.
> 
> Get butterbeer before the GP is let in.  The only reason we're getting up early tomorrow morning and going back is because this was one thing we forgot to get.
> 
> Get the express pass.  I bought it for one day.  We were there for 11 hours and pretty much walked into the loading area of each ride we went on.  I can't imagine what it would have been like without it.
> 
> Keep up with these boards.  If I had not been, I would have been shocked, stunned, and pretty aggravated.  Because I did, everything went pretty much as I had expected it to.



Thanks for letting us know about your early entry experience!


----------



## cdoles

cdoles said:


> so even though, i'm staying offsite, i can still get into the park at 8 to get in line for WWoHP. is that correct? i just want to make sure.




just want to bump this post, i'm still looking for an answer.


----------



## Purseval

Great detail, Clevergirl.  We will be going in a couple of weeks, first trying to get in from offsite then staying onsite then offsite again.  We should have plenty of trip times, I'll have a little notebook to record wait times.


----------



## phamton

cdoles said:


> just want to bump this post, i'm still looking for an answer.


  I thought for sure I had answered this but maybe it was another thread.  The turnstiles have been opening around 8:00 AM.  So you will be able to get into the park around that time and then get in line for Harry Potter.  I went yesterday and arrived at 8:30 AM and went immediately to get in line.  It took us about an hour to get into the Harry potter area and then around 45 minutes in line for Forbidden Journey.  If we had arrived earlier, the wait would not have been as long.  (I'm a local so I don't stay onsite since I live here.)  Good Luck!


----------



## Skuba2

We are back from the weekend's events.  We stayed onsite and were at the parks Friday thru Monday.  The lines are crazy.  We went Sunday after the daily afternoon thunderstorm cleared everything out.  We decided to try and get in to HP.  We walked right in which kind of shocked me.  I stopped and looked around for any angry people I just skipped the line and there weren't any.  But, there is a line for EVERYTHING in the section.  We bought our wands at a cart located outside the shop and there is another one parked by the Forbidden Journey ride.  The shortest line was for the little roller coaster.  There is a Front of line pass for the hippogriff--hotel guests get unlimited and FOL pass purchased get one trip through then they use the regular line.  We did go again Monday morning and had to stay in the hotel guest line.  We joined the boat line at 7:30 and got to the hotel line at 8 am.  Everyone was getting in the park but hotel guests had their own line to the right going thru Dr. Seuss land while the non-hotel guests' line was to the left side of the park.  Hotel guests have to have a key for each person.  I believe the non-hotel guests need to obtain a yellow ticket at the beginning of the line to avoid the line jumpers.  Get the the front of the line without a ticket and you don't get in.  That may go away as the line gets shorter.

The FJ line can be 2 hours.  If you can stand it, do it.  The ride is excellent and the line is in constant motion which is great.  We waited an hour each time and our time came within 5 minutes of the posted sign.  Bring your camera with you and fanny packs are also ok on the ride.  You will want the camera in the castle as it is too dark for most older phones to take pics. They will make you locker anything else.  Have one person in your party stay in line to hold your place.  The ride also says no recent surgeries, no casts and no prosthetic limbs---you are suppose to ask a crew member for assistance in removing.  That was one I had never seen before.

Olivander has two lines---one for the wand experience and one just to get in the store.  Both long.

The candy store had a long line as well and from what I hear people came out commenting on how expensive everything was.  

Butterbeer has two lines.  $10 for a souvenier (sp?) cup and it comes frozen (no foam) and non-frozen with foam.  Tastes like root beer with butterscotch.  Very sweet.  We bought one and shared.

My kids enjoyed their limited experience in HP and know that in a few years we will go back and they have something to look forward to in the shops.  You just have to find your balance between what your time is worth---standing in line or hitting other rides.  

DG


----------



## hopemax

cdoles said:


> just want to bump this post, i'm still looking for an answer.



A few pages back, I posted my report from Monday.  I'm staying at my parent's house, so definitely off-site.  We arrived at the turnstyle at 7:45.  We got into the park with no wait.  We could see the line accross the water in JP.  We grabbed food at the Cinnabon, which was already open and about 8:10 we noticed people were riding Hulk.  All the rides were open in Marvel Island even though posted opening time was 9AM.  By 9 we had ridden Hulk, Dr Doom, Spiderman x 2 and the line for HP was stretching back to the entrance of IOA.

We are going to the Studios park today, and will probably go over to WWoHP later in the day.  So I will be adding another report later.


----------



## Ltl Mermaid

Clever Girl: What is the Harry Potter Package for Offsite Guests?? TIA!


----------



## clever girl

Ltl Mermaid,

If you go to the Universal Orlando website, you should see an advertisement for the Harry Potter Package from, I think $285/adult.  Click there.  From there, you'll have your chance to select your hotel and other options like FOTL access.  Included with the package is free Citywalk Party Passes, early entrance to the park (invaluable) and breakfast at the Three Broomsticks along with a commerative Grand Opening Ticket.  Although it specifies for 4 days, you can make it for any length you want.


----------



## cdoles

phamton said:


> I thought for sure I had answered this but maybe it was another thread.  The turnstiles have been opening around 8:00 AM.  So you will be able to get into the park around that time and then get in line for Harry Potter.  I went yesterday and arrived at 8:30 AM and went immediately to get in line.  It took us about an hour to get into the Harry potter area and then around 45 minutes in line for Forbidden Journey.  If we had arrived earlier, the wait would not have been as long.  (I'm a local so I don't stay onsite since I live here.)  Good Luck!



i'm sorry if you already answered... i don't think it was mine though,
anyway no biggie, now i got the answer i needed!
thank you!!


----------



## hopemax

Universal Day 2 for us, yesterday.  We focused on the Studios side, with the plan of going back over to IOA late in the day for WWoHP.  We arrived at USF about 8:50, there was a small line to get in.  We rode in this order:  Jimmy Neutron, Rock-it, Shrek, Terminator, lunch, Horror Make-up Show, MIB, Simpsons, Jaws, Disaster, Mummy, Twister, dinner at Finnegans, MIB again, walked around the kid land, ET.  The waits for everything when we did it were 10-30 minutes, but I did see the coasters were 60 min at times.

Unfortunately, our last ride ET, had a posted wait time of 25 minutes, but the ride went down and then they only had one TM working load, so lots of empty bikes going out and it took 45 minutes, maybe even more.  This meant we didn't get into IOA and back to FJ until 9 PM.  And I think the word is out about going late.  There was chaos at the lockers, the line was posted at 90 minutes.  It took about 50 minutes, but it meant we didn't get out until 10:05.  If we hadn't have had the extra wait at ET, we could have gotten through the ride and into a shop line before things shut down.  Or a butterbeer at 3Bs.  Honeydukes and the carts were still open, but the wand cart line was still super long, so we just left.

That is one heck of a trek back to the parking garage, especially when your feet are tired and you need something to drink.  We were all sweating a ton.  By the time we made it back to the car, I called it the Harry Potter weight loss attraction. 

We have one more day, which will be next Monday.  Still not sure what we want to do.  Be there at 8 when the turnstyles open, or arrive later.  So everyone, please continue to post their experiences.


----------



## bubba's mom

thanks for the updates Hope.


----------



## Planogirl

Wow Hope, that is a hard decision.  I suspect that we'll go early unless going late seems to work out better as the attraction gets older.  Good luck whatever you decide.


----------



## abooch

Keep up with the reports they are awesome!! Thanks everybody...

Mods possibly a sticky? lol


----------



## MIChessGuy

hopemax said:


> That is one heck of a trek back to the parking garage, especially when your feet are tired and you need something to drink.  We were all sweating a ton.  By the time we made it back to the car, I called it the Harry Potter weight loss attraction.



I have often wished Universal would do something about the parking garage marathon.  Even with the moving sidewalks, it takes forever.  On a few prior visits, I've had to drop off my dad near that bus parking area and then meet up with him upstairs, but it's still a long walk even from that point.


----------



## Comaxxwhite

Arrived at the park at turnstiles at 830ish. I don't remember bc it took forever to park the car and walk to IOA. But I was in wwohp at 855. The line to get in started in front of jp river adventure but it was constantly moving And didn't even feel like we waited for that long.  We lined up for fj at 9 and were done with the ride before 930. The wait time was posted at 30 min but again the line was constantly moving.  Afterwards we walked straight on hippogriff. Afterwards we started to wait on line for butterbeer but only waited two mins bc a waitress came by and I paid cash and didn't want a souveneir cup.  We purchased both regular and frozen and preferred the frozen.  While we sipped the butterbeer we waited on line to get into zonkos and got in around ten min later.  Then on another line for dervishes and that took about fifteen min. In there we purchased the wands bc the line for ollivanders was ridiculous.  After that I drank pumpkin juice while taking pics and walkin around. In the end we were satisfied that we completed everything we wanted in wwohp by 1130. In my view if u go before the oficial openig time and on a weekday the lines are not a problem at all and even pleasant since you'll have a chance to take pics of everything.


----------



## scanne

Thanks for that recent update of wait times. Sounds good! We're going on a Thursday, Friday and Saturday. Our first day at WWoHP is a Thursday. We have a breakfast reservation at 9:30 and we're staying at Portofino, so hopefully we'll have gone on everything before breakfast.


----------



## bijoli666

My first post on Disboards!  How exciting LOL.  We are staying on-site at the Hard Rock Hotel.  Left the hotel (walking) at about 7, and got to IOA about 7:15/20  (DH, me, and three kids 7, 4, 2).  They opened the gates at about 7:35/40 and we went in (maybe 150 people (or less) in WWOHP at that time).  Showed our room keys to get into WWOHP and got right on Forbidden Journey since that is the only thing that the Express Pass won't work for.  Waited about 0 minutes LOL.... we also did child swap which went very smoothly.  Forbidden Journey was awesome!  We then walked over to Flight of the Hippogriff, which all three of the kids loved, and we rode on that twice.  THEN to Dueling Dragons (which I was super scared about, I'm not a huge roller coaster person.)  DH went first (on the red one) and then I went.  NEVER AGAIN for me!  Too many loops and too much craziness for me LOL.  DH loved it, and rode the blue one next, and loved that one too.  Done w/ all the rides by about 8:30.  We had ressies for Three Broomsticks at 9, so we went over about 8:35... A little bit of a wait inside, but not bad.  Now by the time we came out of breakfast the public was in and a lot of people were in line for Olivanders and the other shops.  We are going to IOA again Sunday, so we decided to visit the shops that day.  Went around to do all the rest of the park and re-entered WW through the backside to get frozen butterbeer at about 2 PM, line for Dueling Dragons was still only 10 min (maybe people were scared like me LOL) but I didn't see the Forbidden Journey wait time.  The line at Honeydukes was pretty short, so DS 7 and I went in and bought some peppermint toads    All in all, the family and I were big fans!  And we were super happy to be staying on-site, we finished everything in WWOHP before the public was even in the park.  Whew that's a long first post, but feel free to ask any questions of me you have


----------



## justprettynpink

bijoli666 said:


> My first post on Disboards!  How exciting LOL.  We are staying on-site at the Hard Rock Hotel.  Left the hotel (walking) at about 7, and got to IOA about 7:15/20  (DH, me, and three kids 7, 4, 2).  They opened the gates at about 7:35/40 and we went in (maybe 150 people (or less) in WWOHP at that time).  Showed our room keys to get into WWOHP and got right on Forbidden Journey since that is the only thing that the Express Pass won't work for.  Waited about 0 minutes LOL.... we also did child swap which went very smoothly.  Forbidden Journey was awesome!  We then walked over to Flight of the Hippogriff, which all three of the kids loved, and we rode on that twice.  THEN to Dueling Dragons (which I was super scared about, I'm not a huge roller coaster person.)  DH went first (on the red one) and then I went.  NEVER AGAIN for me!  Too many loops and too much craziness for me LOL.  DH loved it, and rode the blue one next, and loved that one too.  Done w/ all the rides by about 8:30.  We had ressies for Three Broomsticks at 9, so we went over about 8:35... A little bit of a wait inside, but not bad.  Now by the time we came out of breakfast the public was in and a lot of people were in line for Olivanders and the other shops.  We are going to IOA again Sunday, so we decided to visit the shops that day.  Went around to do all the rest of the park and re-entered WW through the backside to get frozen butterbeer at about 2 PM, line for Dueling Dragons was still only 10 min (maybe people were scared like me LOL) but I didn't see the Forbidden Journey wait time.  The line at Honeydukes was pretty short, so DS 7 and I went in and bought some peppermint toads    All in all, the family and I were big fans!  And we were super happy to be staying on-site, we finished everything in WWOHP before the public was even in the park.  Whew that's a long first post, but feel free to ask any questions of me you have



Thanks for sharing your experience! 

Glad to hear you were able to get finished with what you wanted to see before the GP got in!


----------



## Albytaps

bijoli666 said:


> My first post on Disboards!  How exciting LOL.  We are staying on-site at the Hard Rock Hotel.  Left the hotel (walking) at about 7, and got to IOA about 7:15/20  (DH, me, and three kids 7, 4, 2).  They opened the gates at about 7:35/40 and we went in (maybe 150 people (or less) in WWOHP at that time).  Showed our room keys to get into WWOHP and got right on Forbidden Journey since that is the only thing that the Express Pass won't work for.  Waited about 0 minutes LOL.... we also did child swap which went very smoothly.  Forbidden Journey was awesome!  We then walked over to Flight of the Hippogriff, which all three of the kids loved, and we rode on that twice.  THEN to Dueling Dragons (which I was super scared about, I'm not a huge roller coaster person.)  DH went first (on the red one) and then I went.  NEVER AGAIN for me!  Too many loops and too much craziness for me LOL.  DH loved it, and rode the blue one next, and loved that one too.  Done w/ all the rides by about 8:30.  We had ressies for Three Broomsticks at 9, so we went over about 8:35... A little bit of a wait inside, but not bad.  Now by the time we came out of breakfast the public was in and a lot of people were in line for Olivanders and the other shops.  We are going to IOA again Sunday, so we decided to visit the shops that day.  Went around to do all the rest of the park and re-entered WW through the backside to get frozen butterbeer at about 2 PM, line for Dueling Dragons was still only 10 min (maybe people were scared like me LOL) but I didn't see the Forbidden Journey wait time.  The line at Honeydukes was pretty short, so DS 7 and I went in and bought some peppermint toads    All in all, the family and I were big fans!  And we were super happy to be staying on-site, we finished everything in WWOHP before the public was even in the park.  Whew that's a long first post, but feel free to ask any questions of me you have



That's a great first post and thanks for the report!  I'm hoping to have a similar experience to yours... specially on FJ with the child swap.


----------



## hopemax

Comaxxwhite said:


> Arrived at the park at turnstiles at 830ish. I don't remember bc it took forever to park the car and walk to IOA. But I was in wwohp at 855. The line to get in started in front of jp river adventure but it was constantly moving And didn't even feel like we waited for that long.



Good to hear.  I was wondering what type of wait people arriving at that time would have.  We were already leaning to arriving early on our last day, figuring the sun wouldn't be as bright and it wouldn't be as hot, than if we arrived 4ish.  So I think we will aim for an 8-8:30 arrival, head to Ollivanders when we are allowed in, and then Dervish & Banges. And hit the rides afterwards.


----------



## phamton

cdoles said:


> i'm sorry if you already answered... i don't think it was mine though,
> anyway no biggie, now i got the answer i needed!
> thank you!!



No, I was  just confused, which isn't unusual.  I was just sorry you had to wait so long for an answer.



bijoli666 said:


> My first post on Disboards!



Welcome! And thanks for sharing the info.


----------



## Orlando313

Ok I just got back home from WWOHP and I'm here to share my crowd update. We arrived around 7:30 pm and the park wasn't too busy, no wait to get into the section. The wait for FJ was 60 mins, but my sister and I chose to wait in the single rider line. We were SO excited since it was our first time riding. We ended up waiting about 30 mins in all. The ride was AMAZING!!!!!!!! The best ride I have ever been on in my life. I'm trying to convince my mom that it's not too bad, she doesn't like jerkiness, but the ride is super smooth.

There was a small wait to get into Honeydukes/Zonko's, less than 5 mins. Honeydukes was overpriced, in my opinion, for the low quality of candy. Zonko's was just a bunch of junk it seemed like. We waited for Butterbeer for about 10 minutes. It wasn't anything like I imagined it tasting like, but it was still good. The foamy top was growing, and it was kind of cool. The lady told us not to put a straw in it until we drank it down some or else it would explode or something. 

We didn't get do anything else because we had to go hunt down some ice cream, but I plan on going back this weekend at some point. I HAVE to ride that ride again!!!!!! I think evening is the way to go though.


----------



## torinsmom

I am not sure why anyone waits in the stand by line for FJ. It's not like you can interact with the other people on the ride. If you do single rider, you can talk to the people you're with until the first one gets on the ride. I don't know,90 minutes in stand by vs. 20 minutes in single rider


----------



## Orlando313

Yea when you're on the ride you can't even really see the person beside you. If they all went to single rider, then I would just go to standby.


----------



## dalownerx3

I believe you miss most of the experience of being in Hogwarts if you go in the single rider line.  You also won't be able to have your group photo if all rode single rider.


----------



## nmartin

torinsmom said:


> I am not sure why anyone waits in the stand by line for FJ. It's not like you can interact with the other people on the ride. If you do single rider, you can talk to the people you're with until the first one gets on the ride. I don't know,90 minutes in stand by vs. 20 minutes in single rider



How does the single line work?


----------



## TraceyL

torinsmom said:


> I am not sure why anyone waits in the stand by line for FJ. It's not like you can interact with the other people on the ride. If you do single rider, you can talk to the people you're with until the first one gets on the ride. I don't know,90 minutes in stand by vs. 20 minutes in single rider



Some of us have children and wouldn't want them to be left alone before/after riding


----------



## A Mickeyfan

dalownerx3 said:


> I believe you miss most of the experience of being in Hogwarts if you go in the single rider line.  You also won't be able to have your group photo if all rode single rider.



Seeing from posters tag line, they live in Orlando and chances are, they don't want a pic.  I know I go often and don't purchase pic's at all.  When you go on "vacation" that is a different story, but when you can go as often as you like, it isn't the same "memory".. if you get what I am trying to say.  Don't get me wrong, we take pic's, just don't purchase  them  from being on a ride.


----------



## A Mickeyfan

torinsmom said:


> I am not sure why anyone waits in the stand by line for FJ. It's not like you can interact with the other people on the ride. If you do single rider, you can talk to the people you're with until the first one gets on the ride. I don't know,90 minutes in stand by vs. 20 minutes in single rider



If a ride has a singles only line, we head for it.  My kids are grown and I don't have to worry about them as much.  I will say that once when Spidy broke down, my 17 DD was stuck inside of the ride for some time.  I was just loading and all they did was  have our car step out, my niece was 2 cars ahead so they had them walk off and over to the ramp area.. but my DD was all the way in there..


----------



## torinsmom

Orlando313 said:


> Yea when you're on the ride you can't even really see the person beside you. If they all went to single rider, then I would just go to standby.


 True. I just can't wait 90 minutes for anything unless it involves money, LOL



dalownerx3 said:


> I believe you miss most of the experience of being in Hogwarts if you go in the single rider line.  You also won't be able to have your group photo if all rode single rider.


 Didn't know they took a photo. Where do they do that? I thought I saw most of the castle, the big room with all the talking pictures etc. What else was there?



nmartin said:


> How does the single line work?


They fill in spots that the standby line doesn't use. If there are 4 seats in each vehicle and you have a party of three, they will fill in with a single rider. I can't remember if there were 3 or 4 seats in FJ, but the single rider line was moving fairly steadily.



TraceyL said:


> Some of us have children and wouldn't want them to be left alone before/after riding


 When DS was younger and when we took my 9 year old nephew, one adult went first, then the kids went, then a second adult. That way the kids were only "alone" on the actual ride. I know some are not comfortable with that, but we were.



A Mickeyfan said:


> Seeing from posters tag line, they live in Orlando and chances are, they don't want a pic.  I know I go often and don't purchase pic's at all.  When you go on "vacation" that is a different story, but when you can go as often as you like, it isn't the same "memory".. if you get what I am trying to say.  Don't get me wrong, we take pic's, just don't purchase  them  from being on a ride.



Don't I WISH! I am from North Carolina and just survived a 12 hour trip yesterday(should have been 10, but there was major traffic and thunderstorms). We were on "vacation", but I don't think I have ever purchased a ride picture.

Marsha


----------



## Orlando313

Yea, I live about 30 mins from the park, and honestly, I didn't even know they took an on ride photo until after I got off the ride! If we had been riding with my parents, we would have waited in the standby, but it was just my sister and I and my parents were waiting on us so we were trying to get through a little quicker. We typically never use single rider though. 

But yea, if it's a whole family, standby would be more fun.


----------



## TraceyL

torinsmom said:


> When DS was younger and when we took my 9 year old nephew, one adult went first, then the kids went, then a second adult. That way the kids were only "alone" on the actual ride. I know some are not comfortable with that, but we were.
> 
> 
> Marsha



Not so easy when there is only one adult  .....


----------



## torinsmom

TraceyL said:


> Not so easy when there is only one adult  .....



Yep, I am a single mom, so been there, done that. I have gone first before with my DS. I figured he was safer with a CM right there and me waiting at the end of the ride. I have also teamed up with another single parent in line before to deal with it. Since DS was 12, I have just let him go first.


----------



## scrapcreator

Here is our off-site report from Thursday June 24th. We arrived in the parking structure around 7:45 am(King Kong 107), got into the park and were directed to the left (off site people) through the Marvel Comics area. By 8:07 am we were in line, right across from the pizza place in Jurassic Park. From our shady place in line, we could see the covered queue for FJ. Just before 8:30 am the line started moving and we were soon in! Straight to FJ, the standby line said 30 min - we were actually hurried through the castle. We were off the ride just after 9 am. 

The longest wait was for the wand shop and butterbeer (about 45 min. each). By the time we finished lunch at Three  Broomsticks at 12:30 pm, it was seriously wall-to-wall people. We left the area and came back in around 7:30 pm. when it was less crowded. However, FJ was down and the wait was 90 min.

My suggestion is go early, travel light, bring lots of $$ and patience for standing in long lines. 

Jeanne


----------



## IzzyB

torinsmom said:


> Didn't know they took a photo. Where do they do that? I thought I saw most of the castle, the big room with all the talking pictures etc. What else was there?



You always want to wait in the normal FJ line once, after that do single rider.  You missed a TON of stuff in the castle.  There is Dumbledore's office, Defense against dark arts room, and a bunch of other stuff.  The line is well worth the 90 minute wait, because a huge portion of it you are looking at all the cool stuff.  I went in there when FJ was not even open because I was so excited to see all the stuff in there and it was well worth it.

So for all those going, please go in the normal line once and actually the wait times are normally not as long as posted for FJ and the line moves pretty quickly you won't even notice the time going by.

BTW, this is coming from someone who lives in Orlando and lives on single rider lines when going to the parks.  So if I am saying go in standby once, then you should probably listen.


----------



## Planogirl

scrapcreator said:


> Here is our off-site report from Thursday June 24th. We arrived in the parking structure around 7:45 am(King Kong 107), got into the park and were directed to the left (off site people) through the Marvel Comics area. By 8:07 am we were in line, right across from the pizza place in Jurassic Park. From our shady place in line, we could see the covered queue for FJ. Just before 8:30 am the line started moving and we were soon in! Straight to FJ, the standby line said 30 min - we were actually hurried through the castle. We were off the ride just after 9 am.
> 
> The longest wait was for the wand shop and butterbeer (about 45 min. each). By the time we finished lunch at Three  Broomsticks at 12:30 pm, it was seriously wall-to-wall people. We left the area and came back in around 7:30 pm. when it was less crowded. However, FJ was down and the wait was 90 min.
> 
> *My suggestion is go early, travel light, bring lots of $$ and patience for standing in long lines. *
> 
> Jeanne


This is my plan so far.  Thanks for confirming it!


----------



## Dicecatt

First day onsite!

We checked out of Boardwalk this morning after an EMH at Magic Kingdom last night (ugh, crowds).  Got to Royal Pacific to check in and were in IOA by 11:30.  The crowds were thick by Harry Potter and I am not certain how long the line was, but it was long...we saw quite a lot of people waiting.  We ate at Mythos with only a 10 minute wait.  We rode several things with little to no waits with our FOTL room keys.  It was HOT today.  Then we left when our room was ready and since we were soaked to the bone after Dudley and Bilge Rat Barges we cleaned up, and then we took short naps.

We headed back to IOA around 5:30, and there was no wait for the land itself.  It is very cool...very very cool, actually.  Lines for Olivanders, Butterbeer and honeydukes were quite long, we never made it into a shop.  We rode Hippogriff and Dragon Challenge with no wait.  Forbidden Journey was 75 minutes, but single rider was 5-15 or so we were told, but then the ride went down.  We left the line (I have very little line tolerance) and went back later, and waited in the single rider line, from start of line to end of ride it was 30 minutes, and that was around 7:30 PM.  One woman that was supposed to ride in my vehicle wouldn't fit and had to leave after the bar wouldn't go down, I felt really bad for her, she waited all that time only to not ride.

The ride itself is awesome...but...I did feel motion sickness.  The effects are quite amazing and impressive, though, and I am quite glad I did it.  

Lines were still awful for the shops.  Jill bought her daughter a wand at the cart outside of the castle, and we bought pumpkin juice at a cart, it was surprisingly good.

We will go in the morning this week to get into the shops, and to try butterbeer, because I refuse to wait for half an hour to buy a beverage. I will post about the morning experience for onsite guests when we do it.

Monday night we'll be doing another evening (we are at a conference and there is a sort of VIP night) so I'll post again and let you know what that looked like as well!  But from what I saw, evening is the way to go with no wait to at least get in the land.


----------



## MadeToLove

My experience from this week:

We were on-site guests.  Got to turnstiles at 6:30 every morning, were let into IOA at 7:00, made the mad dash to Lost Continent (power walking, as no running allowed).  And lined up to get into WWoHP (line started at bridge from Seuss to Lost.

Every morning was different, some mornings we were led bit by bit toward WWoHP and let in at 8am, some days, led straight there as early as 7:20.  It all depended on if they were ready or not.

If you take advantage of this early entry, I recommend this to beat the biggest crowds:  Olivanders first.  The line for Olivanders was 1 hour long within 30-45 minutes.  FJ second, you can ride several times before the lines get longish.  Single riders line is great for a second or thrid time round if you are adults or older kids.  

Then shopping.  Filches is easiest first thing in the morning, but a lot of the stuff in there can be found at the Universal stores at Port of Entry and City Walk if you miss it (Except the death eater, Voldemort, Azkaban stuff that looked so good in various videos).  The other stores too are managable in the morning.  They've set up several carts in the alleys on the way to FJ and behind the Owlry where you can get a lot of the stuff in Dervish and Banges.   Even if there is a line to get into a store, it moves faster in the mornings.

Save Hippogriff and Dragons for last as they are still walk on till about noon.  

You can start to line up for Three Broomsticks lunch early, and sit in the mostly shaded areas to do it.  

If you are off site, get there early!!!!  That's all I have to say, cause those lines by mid afternoon were all the way to Hulk each day I was there.

The other option is go after 8pm when things lighten up a bit.  You still won't get anywhere near Olivanders at night (they closed the line at 9pm when I was there, and were still getting thru those guest at 11pm from what I heard from a TM)


----------



## mariks714

This may be a stupid question...but was there a long wait for the restrooms with Moaning Myrtle talking? Just wondering if there was a crowd/line just to go inside the Moaning Myrtle restrooms, because I'd like to hear her speaking in the loo!


----------



## MadeToLove

mariks714 said:


> This may be a stupid question...but was there a long wait for the restrooms with Moaning Myrtle talking? Just wondering if there was a crowd/line just to go inside the Moaning Myrtle restrooms, because I'd like to hear her speaking in the loo!



I was there each morning, and never had a long line for the bathrooms at WWoHP.  No idea about afternoon crowds and lines.

I will say that it's hard to hear Myrtle when it's crowded because of the noise of the hand dryers, but when it's practically empty, she's a riot.


----------



## mom2monkiesx3

I have a very quick status from my Sun-Thurs (20th-24th) trip. IF IT RAINS HEAD STRAIGHT FOR HP! We walked right into the place Sunday Evening during a light sprinkle. They had closed the rides due to lightening and as everyone left we wondered the shops. We happened to be standing right there when they opened FJ back up and was lead through the castle at a fast pace (would have enjoyed a slower pace) We did a child swap with my youngest and rode. My DD (8) hated the ride. We thought it was OK and enjoyed the theming of the world itself and the castle to be the "ride" not to miss about the entire Harry Potter experience. After we rode and word got out that they had reopened FJ got crazy and the wait times jumped to 120min QUICK...The line for olivanders never thinned out even in the rain, I assume this is because they kept running the show???!?? I don't know and I didn't ask. My kids enjoyed getting straight on Dragons over and over and over again with no wait...we rode Hippogriffs ride twice and then left that part of the park...(DD got the puppet owl and a stuffed hippogriff) The rest of the trip we were continually directed towards "lines" that wrapped all around IOA for "Harry Potter" and were able to laugh and say "NO WAY!" 

We were VERY lucky but just in case you are turned away for rain and you don't actually melt when you get a little wet...stick around IOA it'll pay off! 

BTW don't stand at the cart to get butterbeer...go inside the pub...maybe this was due to rain but we were served REALLY quickly when the outside cart was still a 30-45min wait. We actually did not enjoy the butterbeer enough to get more then the 2 keeper cups and one regular cup. I DID however enjoy the pumpkin juice and wish I would have picked up a few to bring home 

We could have even eaten at the pub but decided to head to bubba gumps instead 

I will say thanks to both Harry potter and our Express Pass access we were able to enjoy all the other rides in IOA and US in less than 10min waits....actually our longest wait was for the train in Dr. Suess land...go figure..?!?!?!


----------



## muffyn

MadeToLove said:


> My experience from this week:
> 
> We were on-site guests.  Got to turnstiles at 6:30 every morning, were let into IOA at 7:00, made the mad dash to Lost Continent (power walking, as no running allowed).  And lined up to get into WWoHP (line started at bridge from Seuss to Lost.)



(man what time did you have to wake up??)

question.. isn't regular park opening at 9 am? & isn't regular time they let in resort guests an hour earlier,, like 8 am?
  but people line up at 6:30???? & they let people in at 7 am?  soooooooo  you then stand in line at bridge to be let into WWoHP at 8 am?
  (so that is an extra hour to wit in line,, does it really save any time than waiting till  7:30 to enter park?)
    when they let you in to wwohp, are ALL areas open? shops/food/ rides?

if you suggest purchasing items, for those that do NOT have a resort to send them back to ( we would be using our 2nd day on our key to go) are there lockers nearby to put items? ( what would be the largest size items to fit?)

oh,, & is there more than ONE line to enter wwohp?? someone else said their line was over by jurrasic park.

     I am wondering what will happen in the fall when they drop hours, if it will get busier & harder to get in later on.


----------



## MadeToLove

muffyn said:


> (man what time did you have to wake up??)
> 
> question.. isn't regular park opening at 9 am? & isn't regular time they let in resort guests an hour earlier,, like 8 am?
> but people line up at 6:30???? & they let people in at 7 am?  soooooooo  you then stand in line at bridge to be let into WWoHP at 8 am?
> (so that is an extra hour to wit in line,, does it really save any time than waiting till  7:30 to enter park?)
> when they let you in to wwohp, are ALL areas open? shops/food/ rides?
> 
> if you suggest purchasing items, for those that do NOT have a resort to send them back to ( we would be using our 2nd day on our key to go) are there lockers nearby to put items? ( what would be the largest size items to fit?)
> 
> oh,, & is there more than ONE line to enter wwohp?? someone else said their line was over by jurrasic park.
> 
> I am wondering what will happen in the fall when they drop hours, if it will get busier & harder to get in later on.



We got up at 6:00am and walked from RPR (didn't do breakfast, just granola bars and water).  Boats don't leave till 7:00-7:30 by the way.

Yes, all areas of WWoHP were open whenever they let us in (they let Virgin package holders in about 30min-1hour ahead of us by the way)

It's worth going early if you want to avoid crowds and long lines in the park.

The only lockers are the ride lockers with limited free time on them.  They aren't huge but deep and we could fit most things in there (not brooms or quaffles).  But you can have your packages sent to the front of the park to a store near the exit to be picked up later in the day.  Worked great for us.

The line by Jurassic Park is for guests without hotel passes, or those who waited until after 9:00am to get there.  (Because once they let in the general public, it doesn't matter if you are onsite or not, only if you have breakfast ressies will they let you in after 9:00am


----------



## Albytaps

MadeToLove said:


> The line by Jurassic Park is for guests without hotel passes, or those who waited until after 9:00am to get there. (Because once they let in the general public, it doesn't matter if you are onsite or not, only if you have breakfast ressies will they let you in after 9:00am



That's good to know, thanks!


----------



## mariks714

MadeToLove said:


> I was there each morning, and never had a long line for the bathrooms at WWoHP.  No idea about afternoon crowds and lines.
> 
> I will say that it's hard to hear Myrtle when it's crowded because of the noise of the hand dryers, but when it's practically empty, she's a riot.



Thanks so much for the info! I was wondering because Moaning Myrtle is one of my fave HP characters and I didn't want to miss out on that! Thank goodness the lines to use the loo aren't long!


----------



## jerrp

Just returned from 4 day stay at HRH. Rode FJ three times during our stay. If staying in site, I would strongly recommend going early. They were letting on-site guests in as early as 7:00 AM. No wait for FJ when we got there that time both Thurday and Friday morning. In fact, after finishing WWOHP we got to go over to Hulk and Spiderman which were also open early for hotel guests and finished everything we wanted to do by 9:00AM!  In contrast, we went over after arrival Wednesday afternoon around 2:00PM and it was a 90 minute wait. Also, on Friday, we went back after 10:00AM to try to buy candy at Hogsmeade and we were turned away and told we wouldn't be able to get back in until the afternoon, even to shop! I wouldn't even try to do WWOHP between 10:00AM and 2:00PM.Tip: Chocolate frogs and other popular Potter merchandise are sold at the Universal store at the entrance to IOA.


----------



## Mom2PrincessK

When staying onsite, do they let you know at the resort what time they are letting people in the next day?  I would hate to get there at 6:30-7:00 only to find out they are actually opening at 8:00.  But I don't want to get there at 8 to find out it's already crowded and backed up.   

We are going July 11-14.


----------



## floridaminnie

We went this evening around 6pm and walked right into WWoHP.  Our wait for FJ was 30 minutes even though the wait time stated was 60 minutes.  We had about a 10 minute wait for dinner at The Three Broomsticks where we also had our frozen Butterbeer.


----------



## MadeToLove

Mom2PrincessK said:


> When staying onsite, do they let you know at the resort what time they are letting people in the next day?  I would hate to get there at 6:30-7:00 only to find out they are actually opening at 8:00.  But I don't want to get there at 8 to find out it's already crowded and backed up.
> 
> We are going July 11-14.



No, the TMs at the hotels know nothing.  I asked.  They hear rumors from guests, but are not given any confirmed info but "8am early entry" and 7:30 boats.  But the reason they've been opening the gates early, according to a TM at the gates I talked to, is because they are trying to avoid bottlenecking and stampedes at 8:00, so they were letting people into IOA at 7:00 then, depending on when they were ready, letting hotel guests lined up into WWoHP between 7:30ish and 8:00.  

I suspect, in busy July, they will continue with this early, early entry plan since it seems to be working for them.


----------



## ckay87

Hey, we are just back from IOA and managed to fairly easily see and do everything we wanted in WWOHP.  Now that I'm not there anymore, I'll let you know what we did to avoid lots of long lines and waiting for the land and it did NOT involve any early rising.  We have teenagers and just knew it wasn't going to happen .

During the day there was, in fact, a ridiculous line just to get into the land.  But both nights we took a trip back after dinner and found no line to get in after 8:30pm (maybe earlier, that's just when we arrived).  We did 2 spins on FJ - once waiting 50 min (sign said 90) and once we did the single rider line for considerably less (failed to time it.)

Hang out til closing time...the shops stay open even later and you can just walk in.  We picked up frozen butterbeer with no wait in 3 Broomsticks; non-frozen with no wait from some chick carrying it on a cafeteria tray! -seriously!  Walked right in to Honeydukes which was not possible prior to about 9:45 pm.

So for you night-owls, there is hope!  It's a nice and less-crowded hangout after dark.


----------



## Pink Flamingo

MadeToLove said:


> No, the TMs at the hotels know nothing.  I asked.  They hear rumors from guests, but are not given any confirmed info but "8am early entry" and 7:30 boats.  But the reason they've been opening the gates early, according to a TM at the gates I talked to, is because they are trying to avoid bottlenecking and stampedes at 8:00, so they were letting people into IOA at 7:00 then, depending on when they were ready, letting hotel guests lined up into WWoHP between 7:30ish and 8:00.


We're there now & that's exactly what we've found.


----------



## bubba's mom

MadeToLove said:


> ....the reason they've been opening the gates early, according to a TM at the gates I talked to, is because they are trying to avoid bottlenecking and stampedes at 8:00, so they were letting people into IOA at 7:00 then, depending on when they were ready, letting hotel guests lined up into WWoHP between 7:30ish and 8:00.
> 
> I suspect, in busy July, they will continue with this early, early entry plan since it seems to be working for them.



good to know...thanx 



ckay87 said:


> Hang out til closing time...
> 
> So for you night-owls, there is hope!  It's a nice and less-crowded hangout after dark.



works for this night-owl family 
thanx!


----------



## scanne

We will be spending 3 park days at Universal/IOA. Two of the three, I think we will do IOA. We're going to go for the early bird plan on the first morning because we have a 9:30am breakfast at the Three Broomsticks. The 2nd day we're going to Universal. The third day, we'll go back to IOA (as of now) but we're going to leave it up to our kids. We don't have hoppers, and we are planning on using FOTL access where we can and spending a lot of time relaxing at the pool in the afternoon.

I love the updates on this thread - they're very helpful in our planning!


----------



## texaslover

I wanted to post because we had a great experience and found it extremely easy to see everything at the WWOHP.  

We stayed onsite at the Royal Pacific so were able to walk into the park one morning at about 7:30 and walk straight onto the ride.  We walked through the castle and on.  Anyone that stays onsite should be able to do the same with the extra morning hour.  

The line at 9:00 was to Toon Lagoon and there was an employee on a bullhorn telling people it was a 2-3 hour wait from there but there should be no line after 5 if they wanted to come back.  No one was listening, they were determined to stay in line!  On that same day we walked right into WWOHP at around 4 and were able to see everything again and get into the shops and pub with a very short 5 minute line.  We even got a table at the pub and had Hogshead beer!  At that point Ollivander's was around 40 min wait and FJ was about 45-60 min.  At the end of each day the line for FJ was down to 30 or so.  

It was very manageable and there is no reason to wait for hours!!!!

ETA:  The other rides in both parks had very short wait times - between 5 and 15 min for most even without Express.  Kids rode RRR and only waited 30 or so.  

The only bad news was that my DH was not able to ride because of his height and weight.  He is 6'4 and between 240-250.  He has a long torso and a gut that sticks out about 5 to 6 inches and couldn't get a 3rd click.  I do think he could have if he had them push it because he passed the check at the entrance but he is stubborn and wouldn't ask.  

If you have any questions please post, we had a wonderful vacay!


----------



## polynor

In line now for ollivanders.  Staying at the beach club so no special perks. Got to garage at 630 and 6th in line in general public entrance.  Let us in at 850 was on fj in30 min.   Agree with previous poster to do ollivanders first then fj.  Line for fj is much nicer and cooler.   Ollivanders is outside in the sun.


----------



## knieriem

My husband and I went yesterday. We got there about noon. We walked right into the land and went straight to FJ. We rode it first as single riders since it was a walk on. The regular line was saying 75 minutes. Then we did DD or I guess it's DC now and FOTH. Both were under 10 minutes. After that we went back to FJ and the line said 45 minutes so we went through Hogwarts. We were constantly moving and made it through in about 35.

I was surprised and how short the lines were for everything. We waited 15 minutes for Butterbeer.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I'm glad to read the lines are getting better.  We have a trip planned for the end of July, I was expecting typical summer crowds and understand a new attraction is always busier, but we were beginning to regret our decision if it didn't improve somewhat.


----------



## JCJRSmith

We went last week (6/22 and 6/26).  On Tuesday we arrived at IoA at about 9 a.m. and the line for WWHP went all the way around the lake to Seuss Island.  We decided that we were not going to get in and by the time we left the park around 2 pm the TM's were telling folks the wait was 3-4 hours.  Keep in mind that that is the wait just to be let into that area of the park - after that you still have to wait in the queues for the rides and shops. 

We went back on Friday morning and arrived at the park at 8 and we had about a 20 minute wait to get into WWHP.  Now, my wife and I are both overweight - we're not Pooh-sized or any of the other cutesy names people have for it - we're obese.  If you are over 250 pounds, fahgeddaboudit!!! Good luck fitting in the seats for the Harry Potter ride.  My kids (18 and 12) and my niece (16) and nephew (21) rode it and declared it an amazing ride.  So, that right there is incentive to lose the pounds 

The themeing of Hogsmeade with Hogwarts overlooking it is simply amazing. Outstanding job on the part of the Universal engineers.  The wait times for the roller coasters (big and little) were about 5 minutes, and for the Harry Potter Experience it was about 30 minutes.  The lines for the shops were unbelieveable - it was taking people longer to get into Olivander's than it was to get on the main ride itself.

Butterbeer was pretty tasty as was the pumpkin juice.  Spoiler alert -highlight the next few lines if you want to find out more about butterbeer:

Butterbeer is cream soda with a buttery-tasting foam on top

We will check it out again next time we visit and SWMBO and I are starting our weight loss quest as soon as we can.


----------



## scanne

JCJRSmith,

Thanks for the "spoiler" about Butterbeer! I'm so looking forward to tasting it and it sounds like it is heavenly!!!


----------



## cdoles

JCJRSmith said:


> We went last week (6/22 and 6/26).  On Tuesday we arrived at IoA at about 9 a.m. and the line for WWHP went all the way around the lake to Seuss Island.  We decided that we were not going to get in and by the time we left the park around 2 pm the TM's were telling folks the wait was 3-4 hours.  Keep in mind that that is the wait just to be let into that area of the park - after that you still have to wait in the queues for the rides and shops.
> 
> We went back on Friday morning and arrived at the park at 8 and we had about a 20 minute wait to get into WWHP.  Now, my wife and I are both overweight - we're not Pooh-sized or any of the other cutesy names people have for it - we're obese.*  If you are over 250 pounds, fahgeddaboudit!!! *Good luck fitting in the seats for the Harry Potter ride.  My kids (18 and 12) and my niece (16) and nephew (21) rode it and declared it an amazing ride.  So, that right there is incentive to lose the pounds
> 
> The themeing of Hogsmeade with Hogwarts overlooking it is simply amazing. Outstanding job on the part of the Universal engineers.  The wait times for the roller coasters (big and little) were about 5 minutes, and for the Harry Potter Experience it was about 30 minutes.  The lines for the shops were unbelieveable - it was taking people longer to get into Olivander's than it was to get on the main ride itself.
> 
> Butterbeer was pretty tasty as was the pumpkin juice.  Spoiler alert -highlight the next few lines if you want to find out more about butterbeer:
> 
> Butterbeer is cream soda with a buttery-tasting foam on top
> 
> We will check it out again next time we visit and SWMBO and I are starting our weight loss quest as soon as we can.




now, i don't mean to be rude, but just so you know in other threads there are people claiming to be larger than that and are being able to ride. 
so, i wouldn't take your word for it. it's all about body type, not weight... 
so if you are overweight and reading this, don't just assume you won't fit, try it out for yourself, you never know.


----------



## Albytaps

JCJRSmith said:


> If you are over 250 pounds, fahgeddaboudit!!! Good luck fitting in the seats for the Harry Potter ride.



I'm hoping to prove you wrong.  As a matter of fact, as the above poster already mentioned, others have posted that they have ridden at 270lbs.


----------



## hopemax

Back from our 3rd and last day at Universal.  This was "Harry Potter Day," we spent from opening - 3PM and all we did was be in WWoHP and a stop at a couple gift shops.

We arrived at the turnstyle around 7:50, walked back to the line for WWoHP.  We were in the alley on the right side of the Discovery Center building.  At 8:50 they let us into the land, and we proceeded to the Ollivanders line.  We were midway through the queue that is just to the side of the building, not the extended queue that runs in front of the Tome shop and under the arch.  From our position it was a 40 min wait, so double that if the queue is stretched out.  At that time of day, the buildings blocked the sun, so it wasn't all that uncomfortable.  They are out of Harry and Voldemort wands, one of the Ollivander exclusive wood wands, but I don't which one.  My wood was elder, and even with the skull on it, I decided to get it.  My DH will think it's neat.  

Now, here's the one problem I have...we bought a wand, which doesn't fit in the locker.  They don't have Package Pickup in WWoHP; they said take it to a shop in Lost Continent.  If you go into Lost Continent, you CAN'T get back into WWoHP without going the long way around and waiting in line.  My Mom did get a nice TM who told her to show him her pickup slip, and he would let her back in, but the security guards kept looking at her, and she felt uncomfortable.  But if you want to ride rides after you purchase a wand, what do they expect you to do?

After we made our purchases, I went to get Butterbeer from the Hogs Head since I had read that it was shorter than the cart.  But my experience, the line was long, but by the time we paid the line WAS short, so we just had bad timing.  Continuing our bad timing, we arrived at the Pep Rally just as it was finishing, and I wanted to see both the Choir and the Rally.  So we went down to Honeydukes and got in without a line @ 10:30. I didn't see any toffee this time, or the Pepper Imps, so I don't know if they were sold out of them already.  We saw the 11 AM Choir, 11:30 Rally and then got in the Forbidden Journey line.

Posted wait time was 90 min.  There was about a 10-15 min wait just to get to the locker area, because they were controlling access.  Actual wait time for the ride past that point was about 50 min.  The ride stopped for about 5 min when we were by the Quidditch screen.  When we exited the ride, there was a line backing up into the unload area because people couldn't get into the locker area.

Next we decided to check into getting lunch. The line at 3B's was back to the bathroom, so we were going to skip it, but my Dad decided he would wait in the line while my Mom and I rode Dragon Challenge and see how far the line had moved when we got back.  It was moving well, so we decided to wait.  I'm guessing it was about an hour for my Dad, 40 min for us.  Our first visit we all had fish & chips, this time we had ribs, chicken and the pasties.  I think all of them were better than the fish.  I was completely satisfied with the ribs, chicken (really moist, not dry like a lot of theme park chicken), potatoes and corn.

After lunch, we went back to Honeydukes to get some Peppermint Toads, a bottle of pumkin juice to take back home for DH and another cauldron cake.  This time there was a short line.  And that was it.  Sure it was hot, and crowded and lots of long lines, but I'm really glad that we went to check things out.

One last report, don't forget to look up at the top of the Owlery, above the clock, every quarter hour.


----------



## phamton

Albytaps said:


> I'm hoping to prove you wrong.  As a matter of fact, as the above poster already mentioned, others have posted that they have ridden at 270lbs.



Yes, my husband is 270 or 275 lbs. and 6'1" with a pretty big belly (size 44" slack's waist) and he was able to ride.


----------



## schnerk

phamton said:


> Yes, my husband is 270 or 275 lbs. and 6'1" with a pretty big belly (size 44" slack's waist) and he was able to ride.



First and foremost, I wanted to second this. I am also 6'1" and @270 and I was able to ride. Personally, I would say that the walk through the castle is worth the wait, so if you look at it like that, the ride is a bonus. Give it a shot and if you can't ride, so be it....



scrapcreator said:


> Here is our off-site report from Thursday June 24th. We arrived in the parking structure around 7:45 am(King Kong 107), got into the park and were directed to the left (off site people) through the Marvel Comics area. By 8:07 am we were in line, right across from the pizza place in Jurassic Park. From our shady place in line, we could see the covered queue for FJ. Just before 8:30 am the line started moving and we were soon in! Straight to FJ, the standby line said 30 min - we were actually hurried through the castle. We were off the ride just after 9 am.
> 
> The longest wait was for the wand shop and butterbeer (about 45 min. each). By the time we finished lunch at Three  Broomsticks at 12:30 pm, it was seriously wall-to-wall people. We left the area and came back in around 7:30 pm. when it was less crowded. However, FJ was down and the wait was 90 min.
> 
> My suggestion is go early, travel light, bring lots of $$ and patience for standing in long lines.
> 
> Jeanne




We went on Sunday and had an almost identical experience. We arrived at the parking lot at 7:45 and hit the gates at 8:00. We were sent around through the Marvel side and hit the line right at the main Jurrasic Park store. We waited in the shade and were shocked when the TM's started letting us in at 8:30.  We headed straight to FJ and rode it with little time to even enjoy the rooms in the castle (not that I'm complaining  .) 

After FJ, we walked onto the Hippogriff ride, which the kids loved. This put us at 9:05. Not bad. The line for Olivander's was crazy by this point, so we walked into the Hogs Head for 2 Butter Beers, a Pumpkin Juice and a frozen Butterbeer for $11.50 (Frozen is totally the way to go.) 

We drank them and then walked into Honeydukes and Zonkos with no problem. We got a chocolate frog (actually not chocolate, but that's another thread,) and some Berny Bot's Beans (3-1 ratio of gross to good. Don't Eat the PURPLE ONES!) After posing for some pics by the Hogwarts Express with the conductor we were done by 10:00. Not bad for a morning. 

We were able to finish off IOA by 12:00. We had fun and were not bothered too much by the crowds. I will say that we talked to some other guests who got to the park at 9:00 for what they thought would be the opening and they were told there was a 2-3 hour wait to get into the HP area. 

Over all, I want to reiterate the tips above... *Get there early, pack light, and realize that you will have fun and enjoy it if you let yourself*. If you go expecting Disney organization and Cast Members and compare everything, you will be missing the point. It is differant and wonderful on it's own. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## snowbunny

Dicecatt said:


> But from what I saw, evening is the way to go with no wait to at least get in the land.


 

I'll bet the castle looks cool at night...we are going in 10 days, what time does the park close?


----------



## mintee

I was there TODAY....thank you everyone for the advice... I read this post multiple times a day!!
First and foremost...the park now closes at 10pm
We arrived to the parking garage around 745 as advised--we were rightline to get to WWOHP in front of the Discovery Center in Jurassic Park-we were off site guests
We were let in at 845-We went straight on FJ-wait said 75 mins, but it was much faster...from there we hit the wand cart -it had NO lines and then rode the hippograff-15 min wait.  The line for wand store was ridiculous...One piece of advice, bring some cash. There was no line at the small carts to buy the frozen butterbeer, but they were cash only.  We made the mistake to buy it at the Butterbeer stand and it took forever! If you do have a credit card, the line at the main restaurant was so fast to get butterbeer and it was MUCH more frozen and better tasting!
We walked out of WWOHP by 10:30
Lines for everything else were in the 35-60 mins range all day. We actually left around 2 and came back at 6.  The lines were MUCH better(all the water rides had 15-30 min waits) and you were able to just walk into WWOHP by 8 (that is when we went back)  The line for FJ was longer, 90 mins but the waiting is easy because it moves fast.
We rode the hippograff again-20 min wait but the line for the wand shop was still ridiculous!
Very very crowded all day and we did not stop to take any pics because we didnt want to get run over by people
Frozen butter beer is awesome--pumpkin juice is liked spiced cider-very sweet.  My kids did not like it at all.
By the way, a light up wand at the cart- $42.50
The broom was $32.40 I believe...needless to say, my twins left without a souvenir


----------



## Albytaps

mintee said:


> I was there TODAY....thank you everyone for the advice... I read this post multiple times a day!!
> First and foremost...the park now closes at 10pm
> We arrived to the parking garage around 745 as advised--we were rightline to get to WWOHP in front of the Discovery Center in Jurassic Park-we were off site guests
> We were let in at 845-We went straight on FJ-wait said 75 mins, but it was much faster...from there we hit the wand cart -it had NO lines and then rode the hippograff-15 min wait.  The line for wand store was ridiculous...One piece of advice, bring some cash. There was no line at the small carts to buy the frozen butterbeer, but they were cash only.  We made the mistake to buy it at the Butterbeer stand and it took forever! If you do have a credit card, the line at the main restaurant was so fast to get butterbeer and it was MUCH more frozen and better tasting!
> We walked out of WWOHP by 10:30
> Lines for everything else were in the 35-60 mins range all day. We actually left around 2 and came back at 6.  The lines were MUCH better(all the water rides had 15-30 min waits) and you were able to just walk into WWOHP by 8 (that is when we went back)  The line for FJ was longer, 90 mins but the waiting is easy because it moves fast.
> We rode the hippograff again-20 min wait but the line for the wand shop was still ridiculous!
> Very very crowded all day and we did not stop to take any pics because we didnt want to get run over by people
> Frozen butter beer is awesome--pumpkin juice is liked spiced cider-very sweet.  My kids did not like it at all.
> By the way, a light up wand at the cart- $42.50
> The broom was $32.40 I believe...needless to say, my twins left without a souvenir



Wow sounds like it was busier today than last week....

A light up wand sounds cool, I might bite on that one.  Also a broom at $32.40?  Could you possibly mean $320.40?


----------



## MadeToLove

snowbunny said:


> I'll bet the castle looks cool at night...we are going in 10 days, what time does the park close?



park closes at 10:00 during the busy summer.  Of course, if you are in line, you can ride after 10, and the shops are open much later.


----------



## mom2aandj

mintee said:


> -we were off site guests
> We were let in at 845-



they're not keeping it exclusively for on site guests and package holders until 9?  I'm assuming this is because they are letting the  on site people in earlier as well?


----------



## Melissa612

mom2aandj said:


> they're not keeping it exclusively for on site guests and package holders until 9?  I'm assuming this is because they are letting the  on site people in earlier as well?


We were there last week (thur and fri).  We stayed off site and were at the park by 8:00 am.  They let us right in and we headed right to the Harry Potter section and were in line to go into the Forbidden Journey.  Looks like everyone was allowed in regardless of where they stayed.

We stayed in the Harry Potter area until maybe 1:00 pm, then headed into other areas of the park.  During the morning if you left the Harry Potter area you had to get back in line to return and we were told the wait at that point was a few hours.  We were told that if we returned after 4:00 pm we could get right back in.  So we went to other parts of the park, returned at 4:00 and got right back in.

Definitely very busy in the morning.  We had a group of 7 and did a bit of divide and conquer.  While some people were on a ride, others were in line to get into the stores or into Ollivanders.  That worked well though some lines are completely in the sun and that was brutal at times.

On Friday we hit Universal Studios in the morning then returned to Islands of Adventure at 4:00 and went right into Harry Potter.  For some reason the lines were much quicker than Thursday afternoon.  We got right into some of the stores, like Honeydukes without waiting.  We could also hop back on the Dueling Dragon ride with a few minutes wait.  

The stores are very small which is difficult for a theme park, but one of the people who works there said it was done intentionally per the request of JK Rowling.  She wanted it to be authentic.  I respect that decision, but it was difficult especially during the morning when it was so crowded.

Overall it was an excellent experience.  Really enjoyed the whole park.  Especially glad to have quite a few water rides to enjoy as getting soaked helped with the heat.

The Forbidden Journey and Dueling Dragons were excellent.  Did FJ 3 times and Dueling Dragons 5 times.  The attention to detail was really outstanding. Would love to see this part of the park expanded to include Diagon Alley and the Ministry of Magic.  I could totally envision more excellent rides.


----------



## EEyorelover22

I know I will not be able to ride Dueling Dragons.  Is it worth to walk through like for the FJ?  I am not even sure how I will do on that ride either


----------



## Pink Flamingo

Melissa612 said:


> We were there last week (thur and fri).  We stayed off site and were at the park by 8:00 am.  They let us right in and we headed right to the Harry Potter section and were in line to go into the Forbidden Journey.  Looks like everyone was allowed in regardless of where they stayed.


Hmmm, very odd.  We were there those days & they had TM's checking for on-site room keys.  Those who did not have them were not allowed in for early entry to WWoHP.


----------



## Melissa612

EEyorelover22 said:


> I know I will not be able to ride Dueling Dragons.  Is it worth to walk through like for the FJ?  I am not even sure how I will do on that ride either


Yes it's worth walking through the line.  That's where you see the talking portraits, Dumbledore's office, the Sorting Hat, etc.  Right before you get on the ride there is a "child swap" area.  You could just wait there until the rest of your group gets off the ride.


----------



## EEyorelover22

Melissa612 said:


> Yes it's worth walking through the line.  That's where you see the talking portraits, Dumbledore's office, the Sorting Hat, etc.  Right before you get on the ride there is a "child swap" area.  You could just wait there until the rest of your group gets off the ride.



This is the Dragon ride, yes?

I know I should walk through for the FJ.


----------



## Pink Flamingo

EEyorelover22 said:


> I know I will not be able to ride Dueling Dragons.  Is it worth to walk through like for the FJ?  I am not even sure how I will do on that ride either


I think it is.  I went through the Express line once, then whet back with DH through the regular line just to take pics & see everything.  There were several other people doing the same thing.


----------



## Melissa612

EEyorelover22 said:


> This is the Dragon ride, yes?
> 
> I know I should walk through for the FJ.


Sorry, I was referring to the FJ.  I don't recall much of anything to see as you walked the line at Dueling Dragon.  The Dragon line was very short in the afternoon, so you could easily walk up there then turn around and head back down.


----------



## EEyorelover22

Thanks.  My kids are the Potter fans, but I have a large number of people here who are counting on me for pictures!

Does anyone know of a thread where all the info about the stores etc is posted?  I read about the toilets to go in, but now I cannot remember where I even saw that.


----------



## Melissa612

Pink Flamingo said:


> Hmmm, very odd.  We were there those days & they had TM's checking for on-site room keys.  Those who did not have them were not allowed in for early entry to WWoHP.


Interesting, I never saw them check for anyone's keys when we entered the park nor at the line to get into Harry Potter.  

I'm drawing a blank as to what TM refers to.  Did they check for keys at the entrance to the park or at the entrace to Harry Potter?


----------



## damo

Melissa612 said:


> Interesting, I never saw them check for anyone's keys when we entered the park nor at the line to get into Harry Potter.
> 
> I'm drawing a blank as to what TM refers to.  Did they check for keys at the entrance to the park or at the entrace to Harry Potter?



When we went, they checked three times for your room key.  First before you got to the turnstiles, then at the turnstiles, then before you entered WWoHP.


----------



## kmc

Melissa612 said:


> We were there last week (thur and fri).  We stayed off site and were at the park by 8:00 am.  They let us right in and we headed right to the Harry Potter section and were in line to go into the Forbidden Journey.  Looks like everyone was allowed in regardless of where they stayed.



No offense to you because I'm sure your family had a great time, but if this is what they are doing that's totally not fair to everyone who is paying extra to stay onsite or for the HP package for this paticular perk alone if they are just going to let everyone in anyway whats the point


----------



## Melissa612

kmc said:


> No offense to you because I'm sure your family had a great time, but if this is what they are doing that's totally not fair to everyone who is paying extra to stay onsite or for the HP package for this paticular perk alone if they are just going to let everyone in anyway whats the point


No offense taken.  I totally agree with you.  I thought they wouldn't even let us into IOA until 9, and we were fully expecting to have to wait an hour to get in.  I was very surprised that didn't happen.


----------



## Lewisc

The Virgin people who get in 30 minutes early are taken to 3 Broomsticks for a 30 minute sales pitch.

The lines on 1/25 and 1/27 were OK.  Under 30 minutes for the early opening and around 60 minutes much of the day.

Almost all the merchandise (T-Shirts, mugs etc) can also be purchased at the shops in the front of both parks. Wands don't seem to be available outside of HP.

A wait of under 30 minutes means you'll be missing a lot.

Singles line didn't have much (any?) signage.  Ask the team member as you enter the Que where to go.  Singles line moves very fast but you miss virtually all the themiing in the Que.


----------



## Dicecatt

Last night was way more crowded than a few nights ago.  Lines for the shops were double what they were on Saturday night.  FJ was 90 minutes.  We had a VIP event at Citywalk (Latin Quarter and the groove) but stopped in at WWOHP, and I did manage to get a butterbeer near the castle, they weren't selling it there on Saturday but they were last night.  Love the slushie version of butterbeer.

We left that area quickly...way too many people and the line for Olivanders was incredible.  We are going to go tomorrow morning early (we are onsite) just to try to do the shops.  It was very difficult to even walk through the land last night, I'm surprised there wasn't a wait to get into it, there was so many people.


----------



## asta

Melissa612 said:


> We were there last week (thur and fri).  We stayed off site and were at the park by 8:00 am.  They let us right in and we headed right to the Harry Potter section and were in line to go into the Forbidden Journey.  Looks like everyone was allowed in regardless of where they stayed.



Sorry to question the above statement but can any other offsite guest verify that offsite guests are let in at the same time as onsite guests?  The hour of early entry was a strong reason for staying at HardRock for our upcoming trip.


----------



## MadeToLove

EEyorelover22 said:


> I know I will not be able to ride Dueling Dragons.  Is it worth to walk through like for the FJ?  I am not even sure how I will do on that ride either



The DD/DC queue has the Ford Anglia in it, it also has (what I believe are supposed to be actual movie props) the Goblet of Fire, Golden Eggs, Triwizard Cup, as well as the tent the champions rested in prior to the challenge, with Harry's costume and broom, and other props.

If there's not much of a line, it's fun to go thru just to take pictures and stuff.


----------



## Lewisc

6/25 room keys were checked.  People eligible for early entry were sent to the right, through Dr. Suess, and people who weren't eligible for early entry were admitted into the IOA but were sent to the left and weren't allowed into HP until 9a.

There may be some people who get in through the cracks but generally early entry is restricted to hotel guests and guests who booked a HP package.

OK technically everyone was able to enter IOA but all that meant was the general public got to wait inside the park until 9a.


----------



## asta

Lewisc said:


> 6/25 room keys were checked.  People eligible for early entry were sent to the right, through Dr. Suess, and people who weren't eligible for early entry were admitted into the IOA but were sent to the left and weren't allowed into HP until 9a.
> 
> There may be some people who get in through the cracks but generally early entry is restricted to hotel guests and guests who booked a HP package.
> 
> OK technically everyone was able to enter IOA but all that meant was the general public got to wait insided the park until 9a.



Thanks, this was how I understood it was being handled.  Maybe the other poster confused early entrance to the IOA park with the entrance to WWOHP.  Or maybe they slipped through without having to show a room card.


----------



## texasrachel

I'm in the park now.  It's at capacity. We got here about 8:30 and wait times are horrible. 120 posted for FJ. Olivanders was bad but when we got out it was about twice as long. We waited about 20 minutes for the hippogryff. We are coming bak tonight and hopefully it won't be this bad.   
And they were definately checking for keys and if you had waited in line. They were giving out yellow tickets at the start of the line for wwohp.


----------



## texasrachel

To update they told us as we left wwohp that if we left the island we wouldn't be let back in. But they were still admitting people when we left.


----------



## phamton

texasrachel said:


> To update they told us as we left wwohp that if we left the island we wouldn't be let back in. But they were still admitting people when we left.



You could still get back in but you'd have to wait in the long line to enter.  Those that were entering had waited in line.  I waited an hour and a half in the line just to enter WWOHP.


----------



## vaughan100

I am going to WWoHP on Monday July 12th and staying offsite.  I haven't been to Universal in years.   I have 3 boys who love Harry Potter so we decided to go back this year. I saw a few posts saying that the lines in WWoHP were much loger at 9am and much shorter after 4ish.  Would it be better to try the rest of the park first and save WWoHP for night?  Or should I just try to get in line as early as possible to make sure we get to everything in there by the end of the day?


----------



## mjohnson96

We stayed onsite but every night we headed over to WWOHP around 6pm and there were no lines to get in.  We also stayed late one night until 10pm and walked right into the shops so that was nice.  

I had asked at the 3 broomsticks what time they stop letting people in to eat and they said 10pm.  If your in line to eat then you eat, no matter what the time.  I think we left around 10:30 that night and there were still people leaving the shops and rides.  They just were not letting anyone new in


----------



## Pink Flamingo

damo said:


> When we went, they checked three times for your room key.  First before you got to the turnstiles, then at the turnstiles, then before you entered WWoHP.





Lewisc said:


> 6/25 room keys were checked.  People eligible for early entry were sent to the right, through Dr. Suess, and people who weren't eligible for early entry were admitted into the IOA but were sent to the left and weren't allowed into HP until 9a.
> 
> There may be some people who get in through the cracks but generally early entry is restricted to hotel guests and guests who booked a HP package.
> 
> OK technically everyone was able to enter IOA but all that meant was the general public got to wait inside the park until 9a.



Exactly what I experienced.  I saw several people getting turned away (sent to the line over in Jurassic area) because they didn't have a room key.  As damo said, there were several check points along the way, including right before you enter WWoHP.


----------



## Dicecatt

I was there this morning.  got to the line by Suess by 7:30...we found out that they actually opened WWOHP for onsite guests at 7:15.  We were inside by 7:45.  They were being very strict about onsite key cards, and checked them a couple of times down the line.  There was a separate line forming through the other side (Marvel) for offsite guests.  

We got in, way less crowded by appearance but Olivanders already had a good 45 minute wait that early so forget it.  Went to the other shops, I bought a wand from Dervish & Banges for my son and shirts for the girls that say "Pygmy PUffs, Peacefully Pet the Puffs" which they will love in Honeydukes which is such an adorable store.  Dervish & Banges was PACKED and clausterphobic, and it wasn't even 8 AM.  We saw the marketing team of Universal and talked to them for a while, we met the director at an event a couple of days ago, and they offered to get us Butterbeer but we were really just there to pick up a few things and get out so we declined...too sweet for that early since we hadn't eaten anything yet.

On our way out, we saw a cast member by the ropes in the center in between Suess and Marvel kind of yelling at a guy working a cart, because offsite guests were walking around the other side of his cart and going up the Suess way.  I'm sure they probably got in, because past that they didn't check cards anymore.  The cart guy said "how am I supposed to stop them?" and the rope guy looked mad and said "direct them over here, they have to go through the ropes!"  So, they still don't have it quite together.  Lucky offsite guests scored on that one, because the wait to get in climbed to two hours very quickly...at 11 we heard a guest over at the Studios where we were stating they had just waited two hours to get into the land itself.

Bottom line...if you want Olivanders without a freakishly long line, you have to get in line at like 6:30, no joke.  There is no telling when they'll let onsite guests in; today it was 7:15.  Dervish & Banges and Honeydukes did not have lines.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Albytaps

texasrachel said:


> To update they told us as we left wwohp that if we left the island we wouldn't be let back in. But they were still admitting people when we left.



That's awful.  So basically I spent alot of money on park hoppers for nothing?  I'm not planning on staying in 1 park all day, I want to make use of the park hopper.

What are the options?  What type of wait time am I looking at as an onsite guest to go from park to park?  Can I get a refund on the park to park pass if we're not let back in?


----------



## EEyorelover22

I think it's just an issue to get back into the Harry Potter part.   So, do what you really want to before you leave I guess.  I don't think they will close IOA completely.

hmmmmmmmmm...just had thoughts of Disney closing though too.  

I wonder if they are prepared that onsite guests are let in first, etc. like at WDW


----------



## damo

Albytaps said:


> That's awful.  So basically I spent alot of money on park hoppers for nothing?  I'm not planning on staying in 1 park all day, I want to make use of the park hopper.
> 
> What are the options?  What type of wait time am I looking at as an onsite guest to go from park to park?  Can I get a refund on the park to park pass if we're not let back in?



I think you are misinterpreting.  She means you can't get back into Wizarding World area without waiting in line with everyone else.  You are free to come and go with the rest of the two parks.


----------



## Metro West

damo said:


> I think you are misinterpreting.  She means you can't get back into Wizarding World area without waiting in line with everyone else.  You are free to come and go with the rest of the two parks.


----------



## bubba's mom

Dicecatt said:


> Bottom line...if you want Olivanders without a freakishly long line, you have to get in line at like 6:30, no joke.  There is no telling when they'll let onsite guests in; today it was 7:15.  Dervish & Banges and Honeydukes did not have lines.
> 
> Hope this helps!



ugh...it does help...thanks.    I am *SO NOT* looking forward to that early call for Ollie's.... 

that said...i appreciate everyone's report.  have a plan because of all the reports


----------



## Albytaps

Thanks for the clarification.  It's almost go time!


----------



## rthutchens

We just booked a trip for July 16 thru July 21.  Only planning on doing IOA or should I say WWHP one day.  Has anyone noticed a trend of a better day of the week to go?  Only planning on hitting WWHP area early in the morning and then leaving to go back home to WDW.


----------



## EEyorelover22

Just a guess...I'm thinking Wednesdays are good days.  I have no clue though.  We hit Cedar Point this summer and even the bookings for the onsite hotels were not booked middle of the week but Mondays and Fridays were more so.  I didn't look at your dates either.

I'm just hoping to survive it all

just looked at your dates...try Tuesday if you can.


----------



## damo

Often Sunday is the best day since that is the day that people are arriving and leaving.


----------



## EEyorelover22

damo said:


> Often Sunday is the best day since that is the day that people are arriving and leaving.



You give me some hope...however what about Sunday, July 4th?


----------



## Albytaps

EEyorelover22 said:


> You give me some hope...however what about Sunday, July 4th?



I'm expecting the worst... to capacity.


----------



## damo

EEyorelover22 said:


> You give me some hope...however what about Sunday, July 4th?



That might be a big ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## EEyorelover22

Me too!  It is what it is at this point.  I really considered not going with how busy it will be, but given that I'm not sure when we'd get back as a family of 4, we are still going.  DS is off to college this fall and DD is one year away.  They are the Potter fans so we are going.  I hope that they remember this when they are older, but I know they probably won't

I think I will go write on paper over and over again...
it is what it is


----------



## EEyorelover22

damo said:


> That might be a big ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.




I hope that DH can forgive me!!

Who knew 11 months ago when I planned all this out that our slow days at Universal would turn into this

I can't even drink Butterbeer


----------



## damo

EEyorelover22 said:


> I hope that DH can forgive me!!
> 
> Who knew 11 months ago when I planned all this out that our slow days at Universal would turn into this
> 
> I can't even drink Butterbeer



How about Scotch?

It might be the only thing to ease your pain.


----------



## EEyorelover22

I can't drink either...or any alcohol...for that matter...I can only drink water or coffee.  I have severe allergies/food intolerances...my kids say I'm allergic to air and it's not too far off.

I will have to rely on my sense of humor.  

I'll be watching this thread as we wait and wait at the airport.

Thanks to everyone that has posted


----------



## Kisstherain

Im planning to go on the second week of August... will it still be as crowed? at what time do you advice to arrive at the park? are they letting in the off site guest to the park early? i understood that the waiting line for off site guest is around JP and waiting line from there is about two hours is that correct?


----------



## disnewbie108

I am going at the same time. 2nd week of Aug.  WDW trip with a side trip to WWoHP.  I know there is no way to really predict it, but curious as to what those of you who have already been think it could possibly be like...


----------



## Dicecatt

disnewbie108 said:


> I am going at the same time. 2nd week of Aug.  WDW trip with a side trip to WWoHP.  I know there is no way to really predict it, but curious as to what those of you who have already been think it could possibly be like...



I'm guessing the same.  Maybe slightly less crowded as some schools go back that early, but honestly, I predict no slowing down for this during this summer...I think late August/September will be when it finally slows for the lines.  It won't let up yet.  Harry Potter mania, for sure.  The rest of the parts of the parks weren't bad...there was only a 25 minute s/b line for Hulk tonight around 6 PM.  The worst I saw was around noon, Jaws wait was quite lengthy (not for onsite) although MIB wasn't bad at all, maybe 20 minute s/b.  

If you want Olivanders, do it first before Forbidden Journey...if necessary you can always do single rider line for that which cuts wait time hugely.  I seriously could not believe the line for Olivander's at 7:45.  It was freakishly long already, even longer than I saw on Monday night and it was packed on Monday night.  It is a whole lot easier to navigate in the land itself though that early...later it is hard to walk through.  I'll try to post pics when I get home of crowds in the morning versus evening.


----------



## wintergreen

We went on Sunday, the 27th.  We were staying offsite.  Arrived in the parking lot at 8:00 a.m.  Proceeded through turnstiles immediately upon arrival.  Were directed through Marvel area to Jurassic Park. In line for WWOHP and given ticket by TM at 8:20.  Line started moving at 8:45, and we were let in to WWOHP.  In line for FJ by 8:50 and done with ride by 9:20.  Did not stand in line for Ollivanders.  Did both roller coasters, visited shops and drank butter beer.  Finished with WWHOP and moving on to the rest of the park shortly after 10:30.  Was a much easier experience than I thought it would be.  Next time, I want to go at night!


----------



## disnewbie108

Thanks All!  I love the DISboards.  It is such a great resource.  Everyone's prompt and informed answers are very much appreciated by me!

H.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

How have things been lately? I'm planning on going Thursday, July 15th, but am wondering if it'd even be worth it. Definitely only planning on going for Harry Potter and then returning to WDW right after.


----------



## sportbettor

was there yesterday.   Got in line for FJ at around 2pm  the wait was over an hour.  Almost all of the switchbacks were filled to the first tunnel.  Pretty sure this was the worst time to ride this because it was maximum heat with the maximum wait in the sun in the outside lower switchbacks.  When we looked later in the day the line was shorter with most of the line in sun empty.  We are going back over the next three days and are either going in the morning or later at night.

After the ride like 4pm or so, there was no line at all for the Hog's head we walked in and were second in line at one of the cashiers for butterbeer.  However there was a long line at the outside cart.  The line for Dervish was about 30people long and looked slow moving.  Honeydukes line was about 15 people but moved fast.  Line for olivanders was insane.

We came back at around 7pm.  Short wait (less than 15 min) at 3 broomsticks for dinner.   Saw no line at hogs head when we left.  Got in line for olivanders and had to wait way over an hour probably close to 2 hours.  Line looked about the same length all day.  when we left at around 9:30 there was no line for Dervish.


----------



## Lewisc

Kisstherain said:


> Im planning to go on the second week of August... will it still be as crowed? at what time do you advice to arrive at the park? are they letting in the off site guest to the park early? i understood that the waiting line for off site guest is around JP and waiting line from there is about two hours is that correct?




They are currently letting off site guests enter IOA at 7a but those guests have to wait by JP until at least 9a until they can enter HP.  I say at least because HP could be at capacity at 9a.  That means guests who arrive at 7a have a guaranteed wait of 2 hours plus a possible wait to enter HP plus whatever wait there is to ride the FJ. Maybe a 3 hour wait total.

On the other hand you can wait until the afternoon.  You have a shot of entering HP without a wait.  The wait for the FJ might be an hour, even if it's 2 hours you're still ahead of the game.


----------



## degrapevine

Hi, all ... We're headed to USO July 13-15, staying onsite at the Portofino Bay (was cheaper than the other two resorts w/APH discount for available rooms when we booked).  We are planning on doing IOA and WWOHP on Wednesday the 14th and want to get there before early entry for onsite guests (which is at 7?).  We live near Tampa, so we'll be driving over and will have a car.  What time do the boats start running for transportation to the parks?  I'm thinking we'll want to leave by 6:30 or so.  We have Preferred AP's, so we'll have free parking.  Would it just be better to drive to the parking garage?  I know that it will be too far to walk, since it's the furthest resort from the parks.  Thanks for all the expert advice!

Rose


----------



## bubba's mom

degrapevine said:


> Hi, all ... We're headed to USO July 13-15, staying onsite at the Portofino Bay (was cheaper than the other two resorts w/APH discount for available rooms when we booked).  We are planning on doing IOA and WWOHP on Wednesday the 14th and want to get there before early entry for onsite guests (which is at 7?).  We live near Tampa, so we'll be driving over and will have a car.  What time do the boats start running for transportation to the parks?  I'm thinking we'll want to leave by 6:30 or so.  We have Preferred AP's, so we'll have free parking.  Would it just be better to drive to the parking garage?  I know that it will be too far to walk, since it's the furthest resort from the parks.  Thanks for all the expert advice!
> 
> Rose




I would still walk.  Thru HRH parking lot (shortcut) is just about as far as RPR.  Boats probably don't run till 7 or so....  It's cool in the AM, walk won't be bad.  I would NOT deal w/ the parking garage...it's almost as far to walk as if you walked Garden Path from PBH.

Let me know what time you're gonna go and we'll meet in at the boat dock and all walk over together 

altho...6:30 is OUT of the question.  7 is the earliest I'm leavin the hotel....


----------



## EEyorelover22

any short cuts from RPH to IOA?
I know nothing about the hotel or IOA...I'm going in blind!


----------



## damo

EEyorelover22 said:


> any short cuts from RPH to IOA?
> I know nothing about the hotel or IOA...I'm going in blind!



Unless you're swimming the lagoon....no.


----------



## degrapevine

Thanks, bubba's mom!  We'll plan on walking to IOA from the PBH then (will still try to leave around 6:30, although my DS15 may not be thrilled with that!) ... Now, where is Robo with one of his famous (and awesome) maps so I can see where the HRH parking lot shortcut is?  We usually stay at the Royal Pacific and I'm glad to hear that the walk to the parks through this shortcut will be just about the same distance as that walk over.  I was hoping to avoid driving the car over to the parking garage, anyway.  Thanks again!

Rose


----------



## EEyorelover22

damo said:


> Unless you're swimming the lagoon....no.





Thanks!  I feel like I am preparing for boot camp!


----------



## snowwhite84

degrapevine said:


> Hi, all ... We're headed to USO July 13-15, staying onsite at the Portofino Bay (was cheaper than the other two resorts w/APH discount for available rooms when we booked).  We are planning on doing IOA and WWOHP on Wednesday the 14th and want to get there before early entry for onsite guests (which is at 7?).  We live near Tampa, so we'll be driving over and will have a car.  What time do the boats start running for transportation to the parks?  I'm thinking we'll want to leave by 6:30 or so.  We have Preferred AP's, so we'll have free parking.  Would it just be better to drive to the parking garage?  I know that it will be too far to walk, since it's the furthest resort from the parks.  Thanks for all the expert advice!
> 
> Rose



Am I reading this correctly? On site guests get in to WWoHp at 7? I thought it was 8, can anyone tell me which is correct? Also, I too will be at PBH July 15-18, and would love to see a map of the HRH parking lot short cut. TIA!


----------



## damo

snowwhite84 said:


> Am I reading this correctly? On site guests get in to WWoHp at 7? I thought it was 8, can anyone tell me which is correct? Also, I too will be at PBH July 15-18, and would love to see a map of the HRH parking lot short cut. TIA!



I think it has been between 7:30 and 8:00 am these days. 

Here's my map.  Green is the short cut.  Red is the normal path.






and another one


----------



## snowwhite84

Thanks very much damo!


----------



## degrapevine

Thanks, damo - Great map!  We'll plan on leaving PBH around 6:30, hopefully getting in line around 7 to be one of the early resort guests in the park.  I really appreciate everyone's help trying to maximize our time in WWOHP and to avoid the lovely heat of mid-day Florida!  By the time we're done in that section, we'll plan on hitting the water rides to cool off.  Can't wait!

Rose


----------



## iwork2play

We were since this past Sunday & checked out today.Sundayevening around 630pm we rode WWOHP & were in line maybe 30 mins,Sunday morning we  were there with the early access ,830am or so & it was about a 45 min to an hour wait.After we were done riding FJ & headed toward the exit of IOA the line for WWOHP stretched to the Spiderman ride.
 This ride is ok,nothing to do flips over,it is however a a HUGE money maker for US. I bet that Disney hates that they turned Harry Potter down now.
 We had early entrance into WWOHP,we stayed onsite at the HRH,which is a very nice hotel.
 The crowds seemed a lot more rude  than normal, alot of people trying to make thier way past you while in the express lines & yelling & cussing,I didnt have any of that & made some cussers & pushers mad but oh well,if we had to wait,I figure that they could too.

 Oh yea,the butterbeer,is waaaaay too sweet for me,my 2 boys loved it,oldest even liked the pumpkin juice,but maybe its a kid thing that I dont understand.

 Enjoy your trip,this ride is very,very different.

 Sorry to stray off topic.


----------



## EEyorelover22

So...where's the short cut through the Lagoon on the map



Thanks again to everyone who has posted.  So glad I found this thread!


----------



## SorcererJim

So after reading all these threads, I have seen that it is recommended to get in line for Olivander's first, then FJ... but my question is, when doing the early entry thing (staying at RPH) and they let you in "before 8am" ... what time does the first show start?  are you still waiting in line outside until 8am?


----------



## bubba's mom

EEyorelover22 said:


> So...where's the short cut through the Lagoon on the map
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again to everyone who has posted.  So glad I found this thread!



from the hotel board.....



bubba's mom said:


> I took step-by-step pictures of the shortcut through the HRH parking lot to the parks.
> 
> Walk past the boat dock and bear right at the split. Unless you'd like to take the long walk, do NOT follow this  sign. (After passing the 'garden walk entrance', I turned around to take a picture...facing the hotel.)  Once you get to the corner, you can turn around and look behind you toward the hotel.  This is the view crossing the street to HRH. Walking up toward the HRH....turning at your first right (before the hotel) into the self-parking lot.  You can clearly see you are heading toward the old HRC (in the background).   Just before you would exit the parking lot (to the access road), follow the parking lot and bear left. This is more self-parking.  (See the Studios in the distance?)  Walk through the parking lot, until you spot a 'break' in the trees/bushes on your right.  There is a pathway hidden at parking spot #627.   A short path  to the parks.  The path actually comes out near the bus stop.
> 
> eta: the first time we took this way, we actually took the access road next to the parking lot.  stopping to take pix of old HRC, it was exactly 11 min.  So, w/ cutting THRU the HRH parking lot, figure about the same amount of time or close to it.
> 
> 
> ***There is a whole thread about the walk from PBH....


----------



## MLindaG

SorcererJim said:


> So after reading all these threads, I have seen that it is recommended to get in line for Olivander's first, then FJ... but my question is, when doing the early entry thing (staying at RPH) and they let you in "before 8am" ... what time does the first show start?  are you still waiting in line outside until 8am?



I thought I saw someone mention that the wands don't fit into the lockers to ride FJ.........can someone tell me if that is true........I would love to do Olivanders first but if there is a problem with the wands and FJ I will do on FJ first...........we are staying on-site and will be there from the 4th -7th......


----------



## Rip

iwork2play said:


> We were since this past Sunday & checked out today.Sundayevening around 630pm we rode WWOHP & were in line maybe 30 mins,Sunday morning we  were there with the early access ,830am or so & it was about a 45 min to an hour wait.After we were done riding FJ & headed toward the exit of IOA the line for WWOHP stretched to the Spiderman ride.
> This ride is ok,nothing to do flips over,it is however a a HUGE money maker for US. I bet that Disney hates that they turned Harry Potter down now.
> We had early entrance into WWOHP,we stayed onsite at the HRH,which is a very nice hotel.
> The crowds seemed a lot more rude  than normal, alot of people trying to make thier way past you while in the express lines & yelling & cussing,I didnt have any of that & made some cussers & pushers mad but oh well,if we had to wait,I figure that they could too.
> 
> Oh yea,the butterbeer,is waaaaay too sweet for me,my 2 boys loved it,oldest even liked the pumpkin juice,but maybe its a kid thing that I dont understand.
> 
> Enjoy your trip,this ride is very,very different.
> 
> Sorry to stray off topic.



Disney didn't turn HP down. Rowling was far more impressed with UO's concept and chose them over Disney. I'm sure she didn't want to see Mickey with a lightning scar and black rimmed galsses.


----------



## EEyorelover22

Rip said:


> Disney didn't turn HP down. Rowling was far more impressed with UO's concept and chose them over Disney. I'm sure she didn't want to see Mickey with a lightning scar and black rimmed galsses.


----------



## dfr1966

I'm heading there the week of 7/12 and was planning to visit WWOHP as part of the trip, likely on Tuesday, 7/13.  From reading these posts, it appears that onsite guests are let in early every day?  I was hoping to avoid an early entry day but it seems that's not possible?

I'll be in Orlando all week visiting both Disney and Universal parks--any advice on the best day to visit IOA for the HP area?  My family is a bunch of earlybirds, so we can plan to be the park as early as necessary.

Thanks!


----------



## justprettynpink

Universal early entry is not the same as WDW early entry. We all are trained to stay away from the park that has early entry at WDW.

Early entry at Universal should not affect your visit and should not be a factor when you are planning a visit.

Get there early and enjoy your day!


----------



## rhazz

MLindaG said:


> I thought I saw someone mention that the wands don't fit into the lockers to ride FJ.........can someone tell me if that is true........I would love to do Olivanders first but if there is a problem with the wands and FJ I will do on FJ first...........we are staying on-site and will be there from the 4th -7th......



Yep, this happened to us on Tuesday, got our wands at Olivander's and then headed to FJ only to discover that the wands wouldn't fit in the lockers....major flaw?!  When we asked the TMs in the area it was news to them and they offered no solution.  Since we were 2 familys going together we decided to just do a bag swap.  Just let a TM know before getting on the ride.  Unfortunately, this doesn't help you much if you don't want to do a swap.  You could always see whether Olivander's will deliver the wands to the park entrance so you can pick up before you leave for the day....


----------



## damo

rhazz said:


> Yep, this happened to us on Tuesday, got our wands at Olivander's and then headed to FJ only to discover that the wands wouldn't fit in the lockers....major flaw?!  When we asked the TMs in the area it was news to them and they offered no solution.  Since we were 2 familys going together we decided to just do a bag swap.  Just let a TM know before getting on the ride.  Unfortunately, this doesn't help you much if you don't want to do a swap.  You could always see whether Olivander's will deliver the wands to the park entrance so you can pick up before you leave for the day....



Or... don't buy the wands right after you do the Olivander's experience.  You can pick them up on the way out of the area after riding FJ.


----------



## nocomment711

I went last Thursday (June 24th) and we got into the park at around 8:05.  I was into WWoHP by 8:45, and off of FJ by 9:25.  The crowds in the morning surprisingly weren't bad, but by the time we got out of lunch that the Three Broomsticks it was almost impossible to navigate.  I waited longer to get into Dervish & Banges than I did to ride FJ.  The line for Butterbeer was outrageous.  We left at around one because the place was so horribly crowded.


----------



## zimomiller

Staying at the WDW BWI over the long holiday weekend, arrived Thursday afternoon. Thursday was a washout from about 530 pm on. rain rain and more rain.

Got up Friday am around 9 am left for Universal around 10am. Looked like it was going to rain, was sprinkiling a little. (cleared up late am, but overcast and muggy all day) 

Grabbed a taxi for the 5 of us and it was $32 fare to Universal.

We arrived at Universal and proceeded to march to the WWOHP. Walked right in. Was fairly busy and crowded. 

Walked back to FJ, line was marked 90 minutes. We were out the door after riding FJ in exactly 50 minutes. Spent a bunch of time wandering around bumping into people, taking pics, shopping etc. 

Did not even try Olivanders, line was crazy long all the time. 

We were quite surprised how easy it was, busy but not crazy crowded. (feared the worst since it was a holiday weekend)

People lined up like sheep for butterbeer at the cart near the entrance and in the candy shop waiting to pay. If they just looked around they would have found some other carts selling butterbeer with no wait near the castle. If you are buying candy in the candy store, wander over to the other side of the store where they sell gags n gifts to pay, virtually no wait.


----------



## amez

any guesses on how the crowds will be tomorrow? Disney crowds haven't been bad at all this week and either Sunday or Monday we are going to begin our Universal leg of this trip--hoping the crowds aren't too bad.


----------



## black562

damo said:


> Or... don't buy the wands right after you do the Olivander's experience.  You can pick them up on the way out of the area after riding FJ.



Speaking of wands not fitting in lockers.  How do you go about having purchases sent to the front of the park for pickup when you leave?  I've heard the shops at HP won't do this, but you can take your purchases to another store outside Wizarding World and they will.

Can someone confirm that they've done this?


----------



## spima3

amez said:


> any guesses on how the crowds will be tomorrow? Disney crowds haven't been bad at all this week and either Sunday or Monday we are going to begin our Universal leg of this trip--hoping the crowds aren't too bad.



Can't help you with this, but I do hope you come back here and post your experiences.  It does help others to plan their attack!


----------



## Nimrod.sixty9

black562 said:


> Speaking of wands not fitting in lockers.  How do you go about having purchases sent to the front of the park for pickup when you leave?  I've heard the shops at HP won't do this, but you can take your purchases to another store outside Wizarding World and they will.
> 
> Can someone confirm that they've done this?








Cant remember the name of the shop, so I hope this pic will help.

This is where I always dropped off my or my friends guitars that were won at the ring toss game.

(details incase others want to know) Just take the paper slip that you were given and show it to the ppl at the exit of the park (shop/service desk- to the right of the exit).



Dont know if this has been answered: But has the HP bypass bridge been taken down or no?


----------



## amez

spima3 said:


> Can't help you with this, but I do hope you come back here and post your experiences.  It does help others to plan their attack!



I will-- I think we've decided to go in the morning and see how the day goes. This will be our first visit to Universal so I'm sure our plan of attack won't be well executed  

Amy


----------



## black562

Nimrod.sixty9 said:


> Cant remember the name of the shop, so I hope this pic will help.
> 
> This is where I always dropped off my or my friends guitars that were won at the ring toss game.
> 
> Just take the paper slip that you were given and show it to the ppl at the exit of the park (shop/service desk- to the right of the exit).
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know if this has been answered: But has the HP bypass bridge been taken down or no?



So you can walk in with things from other shops and just tell them you want it sent to the front...they give you a slip and good to go?


----------



## Nimrod.sixty9

amez said:


> I will-- I think we've decided to go in the morning and see how the day goes. This will be our first visit to Universal so I'm sure our plan of attack won't be well executed
> 
> Amy



See you after I get off work  LOL

Im not even going to shoot for HP tomorrow since its the 4th and all. Ill be there the 5th and 6th and hopefully we can get a clear shot then.



black562 said:


> So you can walk in with things from other shops and just tell them you want it sent to the front...they give you a slip and good to go?



I cant confirm that HP shops wont, and that others will. But it has always worked for me, just my experience. They told me as long as it isnt food its good to go. Let me see if I can get some more info on it...


----------



## black562

Nimrod.sixty9 said:


> I cant confirm that HP shops wont, and that others will. But it has always worked for me, just my experience. They told me as long as it isnt food its good to go. Let me see if I can get some more info on it...



Thanks, I just want to have all my ducks in a row by the time I go down.


----------



## EEyorelover22

arrived today and hit the park around 5 pm...wait time was posted at 75 minutes...we did get in line...took 55 minutes.  It rained so I'm sure people left.  Ollivander's was insane.  Line for Butterbeer was about 10 minutes...kids rode dragon ride and we waited in line for that.

we are going to try the morning and see if we have more room to move around.  Will try to post.  Kids want to get into the toy store...we are all fried...started out today at 4am.  We want to walk thru Hogwarts to take pics again.  

Lockers are packed.

Great ride. 

Thanks to everyone who has posted before.
I was totally lost...didn't know where anything was, but DS remembered pretty well.


----------



## black562

rhazz said:


> Yep, this happened to us on Tuesday, got our wands at Olivander's and then headed to FJ only to discover that the wands wouldn't fit in the lockers....major flaw?!



OK, I'm reading in another thread of several people who not only got a wand, but multiple wands into the locker at FJ.  I've also heard conflicting reports of package delivery from the shops inside Wizarding World...some saying they will deliver and some say not.

Kinda doesn't make sense, I remember lockers being quite deep the last time I was on other rides in the park.


----------



## EEyorelover22

We arrived to the park about 6:45 and they let us in around 7:00 give or take a bit.  The line when we stopped was back a few shops into Seuss and we were in HP about 7:30...we decided to try Ollivander's and DD was picked for the showit was awesome having her picked.  DS said it made the whole experience but at nearly 19 he was glad she was picked and not him  We rode FJ afterwards and walked on.  The other rides were walk on all morning.  We left about 9:15 and is was very busy.

We returned around about 8 pm tonight and it was a 45 min wait for FJ...Ollivander's had a long wait.

We talked with someone while waiting and they said mid week was bad...it was wall to wall people by 8:30.  

TM confirmed that Sundays are not as busy.


----------



## amez

We got into HP about 915am and it was getting pretty packed. Long lines for Olivanders, FJ, the butterbeer cart etc. We walked up to another counter and got some butterbeer--wow very sweet stuff.  We didn't stay to long-it was just to crowded-we went into the joke shop and it was just to crowded. The rest of the park wasn't bad. And we walked on to most of the kiddie rides.  After noon it started to get busier inside the park and as we were leaving tons of people were still pouring in-can't imagine how busy it was that night!


edited to add-this was our first visit to the parks-but my husband and I were both turned off by all the staff members at the bag check area who were trying to convince you to get a Universal Credit Card-a couple of them approached us and one guy didn't want to take no as an answer. Just sortof bugged us that we were paying to ride some rides, see some shows, paid for parking etc. and then they want to waste our time with that.


----------



## Metro West

amez said:


> edited to add-this was our first visit to the parks-but my husband and I were both turned off by all the staff members at the bag check area who were trying to convince you to get a Universal Credit Card-a couple of them approached us and one guy didn't want to take no as an answer. Just sortof bugged us that we were paying to ride some rides, see some shows, paid for parking etc. and then they want to waste our time with that.


 Yeah...those guys can be a real pain but they are just trying to make a living. 

I hope you had a good time despite the credit card guys.


----------



## amez

Metro West said:


> Yeah...those guys can be a real pain but they are just trying to make a living.
> 
> I hope you had a good time despite the credit card guys.



We did have a good time-and we were still polite to the cc guys   we actually just mentioned it to each other as we were leaving the park. Just felt odd.


----------



## damo

amez said:


> We did have a good time-and we were still polite to the cc guys   we actually just mentioned it to each other as we were leaving the park. Just felt odd.



I think that if you found that they were intrusive, you should let customer service know.  I don't think that Universal wants visitors to be started off on the wrong foot.


----------



## justprettynpink

Here now Boats start at 7. Walked from pbh in 
15 Min .

Arrived at wwoph at 745. In and out of olivanders by 8. Done with fj at 840. Left around 945.

Room was ready at 1030.


----------



## Nimrod.sixty9

black562 said:


> OK, I'm reading in another thread of several people who not only got a wand, but multiple wands into the locker at FJ.  I've also heard conflicting reports of package delivery from the shops inside Wizarding World...some saying they will deliver and some say not.
> 
> Kinda doesn't make sense, I remember lockers being quite deep the last time I was on other rides in the park.



VERIFIED by guest services

They said that any store that accepts a drop-off will take an item from any other store. From what I gather about the issue in HP is that, according to what they think, could have been a confused or new employee or it just wasnt accepted at that specific shop...

They also mentioned that it may take up to two hours for the item(s) to reach the front of the park (they will always tell you this). Ive gotten things in less than 45 minutes...

You can also drop off items at the front of the park, say if you brought an item from another park because of park hopping and you dont want to carry it around. I forgot to verify they still do this, but I have done it a few times, and I'd imagine they still do...


----------



## roselindsey

We got in wwhop line at 10am to get green tix.  Arrived at fj ride at 11 n was done ride at 12:30.  Long line at wand shop n butterbeer cart.  Also at 3 broomsticks.  Tip! There is a butterbeer stand at end of shops go around corner no wait!  If you are heading to castle it's on ur left


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

Thanks to everyone who is posting live or recent updates on the Harry Potter portion of the park!  It really helps those of us who are debating on going


----------



## scanne

This time next week we will be at Universal! Our game plan is to hit IOA at 7am on July 15th (we get in to Orlando around 4:45pm on the 14th) and we will hopefully get everything done in WWoHP by 9:30am because that's when we have our breakfast booked at the Three Broomsticks.

I'm starting to get super excited! This thread has been especially helpful with our planning. I will be sure to post how we make out as well - I'll try to post from my iPhone while in the park, too!

Cannot wait!


----------



## sayanything11

Hey guys!  I was there July 1st.  We were staying at Disney and were online by 8:30.  We got to the line when it was in Jurassic Park but got in pretty fast.  We went straight to Forbidden Journey (which was, by the way, AMAZING!!) and hit a 50 minute wait that went by very quickly.  Afterwards, we went to the Three Broomsticks.  The line was long, but by taking outdoor seating, we went through it in about ten minutes.  After we went to Ollivanders--we didn't realize how long the line was, which was good, because we ended up on the line for 90 minutes!  It was miserable, but made worth it because the youngest in our party was chosen for the demonstration.  The Owl Post and Dervish and Bangs afterwards were insanely packed.  Next we did the hippogriff ride.  The wait was 35 minutes, but again, we cut some time when they needed two riders and my sister and I went up.  Honeydukes and Zonkos were practically walk-ins through.  By this time, FJ was up to about 75 minutes, thought while we did some of the other Universal rides, we heard it had peaked at 120.  However, it started POURING around four, so we raced aross the park and saw the line was down to 60 minutes, so we did it again.  It actually broke down right at the beginning section, but it was fixed within three or so minutes.  An amazing day!


----------



## mboekhoff

What is PBH ?


----------



## justprettynpink

Pbh Is portofino bay hotel. 

The kitchen at hard rock is having a buffet from 6 to 7 for $12


----------



## mboekhoff

> justprettynpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pbh Is portofino bay hotel.
> 
> The kitchen at hard rock is having a buffet from 6 to 7 for $12
Click to expand...


Thanks


----------



## justprettynpink

Ioa opened today at 725 for anyone to get in. Not sure when the parking deck opened. They are not checking for room keys or potter packages until you enter the park. The general public was let into wwohp at 845.

Brochures were being passed out telling guest it is better to visit wwohp after 3


There is package delivery for over sized stuff. I saw a broom being sent to a hotel. Could have been sent up the front



Today olivanders line was long first thong this am.


----------



## msminniemouse

Isi





justprettynpink said:


> Pbh Is portofino bay hotel.
> 
> The kitchen at hard rock is having a buffet from 6 to 7 for $12


  Is this for breakfast or dinner?
When is this good for?


----------



## justprettynpink

msminniepmouse said:


> Isi  Is this for breakfast or dinner?
> When is this good for?[
> /QUOTE]
> 
> It is breakfast. Also used ap discount this morning


----------



## left_arm

Thanks you to everyone who has been posting. I'm looking forward to seeing how much the lines thin down in September.


----------



## msminniemouse

justprettynpink said:


> msminniepmouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isi  Is this for breakfast or dinner?
> When is this good fof
> 
> It is breakfast. Also used ap discount this morning
> 
> 
> 
> u
> I thought they didn't open till 7 for breakfast
Click to expand...


----------



## JPOJPO

Planning on visiting WWoHP Sunday (7/18).  Won't be at IOA until late afternoon.  I've been reading that wait times are not as long in the evenings.  I would appreciate a report from anyone that has visited recently and any thoughts on Sunday evenings in general.  Thanks,


----------



## phamton

Sundays are usually not very busy.  I think your plan to go on Sunday evening is a good idea.


----------



## Mama Mouse

Any reports from the last couple of days?


----------



## Dax

Mama Mouse said:


> Any reports from the last couple of days?



I was there Friday 7/9...Arrived at around 2p...got right into HP area, but there were TONS of lines. Ollivanders was at least 2hrs, FJ 75min. Unable to get into 3 Broomsticks or Derivsh and Banges. Waited 15 min for a butterbeer.

Weather....Hot and sticky..


----------



## Majesty1919

justprettynpink said:


> The kitchen at hard rock is having a buffet from 6 to 7 for $12



Wow. how did you manage to find that out? Is that regular or was something unique going on? Just wondering.

Renee


----------



## Metro West

Dax said:


> Weather....Hot and sticky..


 Yeah...those nice days we had last week appear to have gone away until October.

Oh well...it's July in Florida once again.


----------



## Mama Mouse

Dax said:


> I was there Friday 7/9...Arrived at around 2p...got right into HP area, but there were TONS of lines. Ollivanders was at least 2hrs, FJ 75min. Unable to get into 3 Broomsticks or Derivsh and Banges. Waited 15 min for a butterbeer.
> 
> Weather....Hot and sticky..



Thank you for that info.  I've been watching this thread carefully.  We're considering skipping USF this trip in favor of another day at MK.  Some of my travel companions were already insisting on hopping between BOTH universal parks in one day. (Horrible idea, IMO)  Couple this with the WWOHP (which is the primary thing we're all interested in) crowds and I'm feeling like we should skip USF altogether and go next time when things have died down.


----------



## SorcererJim

Here's an update from my experience on Thursday July 8th.  Stayed at the RPR, left hotel around 7:15am, walked to IOA via the walking path was back into the WWoHP area by about 7:45am  area was already open... not sure what time the opened, but we went directly to Ollivander's and got in line.  Took about 45 minutes to get in.  watched the show, got pushed into the store after (Very tight, very clausterphobic!)  got some wands and head off to FJ.  Line stated 45 minute wait, but was really only 30 minutes... and in fact, it was a little annoying that it wasnt crowded... got hurded past dumbledores office with him still talking, through the DaD classroom just in time to see "the show"... then off to the child swap area... very easy to do... Ride was very "intense!" and a little too fast to really soak it all in... 

After that it was about 9:15/9:30 or so... people were already waiting for lunch at 3 broomsticks... we took a break behind the restaurant in their outdoor seating area.

TIP:  Get your butterbeerfrom the Hogshead!! dont wait in line at the cart... I went right in and order one with NO WAIT!

Headed over the DC and basically got right on with little wait.

Went back to the family who was waiting for me back at the 3 broom sticks at around 10:45 got an early lunch. they let people in already so the line was gone and got right in... had the rib/chicken platter... delicious!!
more shopping in the stores... no real lines yet for zonkos or the candy store... but ollivanders was HUGE and in the direct sun... so early entry folks... GO FIRST to avoid the heat.

took it all in, got our fill and then left the area around noon... they were just moving the line to get in rom over by JP to the main entrance.... did see how long, but they were still shouting about making sure you had your yellow tickets.

so to sum up... go early, go to ollivanders first... eat early for lunch... don't get butterbeer from the carts... go to the Hogshead! 

Hope this helps!  I really appreciate all the tips I read before my trip!!


----------



## justprettynpink

Majesty1919 said:


> Wow. how did you manage to find that out? Is that regular or was something unique going on? Just wondering.
> 
> Renee



We ate dinner there and got a flyer about the breakfast deal. We went there at 6 am and had the place to 0ourselves. Price includes drink and even used ap discount.


----------



## Mistyhon

JPOJPO said:


> Planning on visiting WWoHP Sunday (7/18).  Won't be at IOA until late afternoon.  I've been reading that wait times are not as long in the evenings.  I would appreciate a report from anyone that has visited recently and any thoughts on Sunday evenings in general.  Thanks,



Don't go during the Day the lines were hours long we went once around  dinner time waited 5 min for Butterbeer  and the lines for the rides weren't to bad except for FJ which was still 2 hrs . I went last night around 9pm waited about 15 min in line for FJ and walked right into the HoneyDews. 

TIPS  time to go  either first thing in the morning or at the end of the night before park closing if you want to do anything .


----------



## 3redhedgirls

If staying offsite what should you line up for wwohp? Trying to decide if we should make a quick trip. Never been to Universal and was wondering if can you leave the parks and return later in the evening?


----------



## Tink431

Sorcerer Jim .... Thanks so much for all the info.  We leave in three weeks.  I printed out your post to take with me. We are also staying at RPR and plan to head out early for the parks. Thanks again for the great report.


----------



## teacher100

What did you do with your wands during the ride?


----------



## carps09

We were there yesterday (Sat. 7/10) and the crowds were there, but definitely much better than I expected. We decided to go to Universal first as we suspected that everyone would head straight for HP. Once we walked through City Walk and veered right to go to Universal, we noticed that EVERYONE was heading left to go to IOA, persumably for HP. Universal was great in the morning - 10-20 minute waits for everything. It was wonderful. 

We headed over to IOA around 2pm. We go to HP probably closer to 3pm. We walked right in to Hogsmeade, and the wait for FJ was 60 minutes. I didn't think that was bad at all. There were lines to get into Honeyduke's/Zonko's (one line for both), Dervish & Banges/Owl Post (one line for both), and of course a line for Ollivander's. The Honeyduke's line moved fast and we were inside in about 5-10 minutes. The Dervish and Banges line moved slowly so we opted to get out of that line. We didn't even attempt Ollivander's. We walked over to the Hog's Head and had a butterbeer (about a 10 minute wait inside) and had no problem finding a table inside at all. After wandering around a bit and watching the Frog Choir, we left the HP section and went back into IOA.

We returned to HP around 6:30 and the line for FJ was at 75 minutes. We rode FJ back to back at this point and we did not wait 75 minutes for either ride. It really wasn't a bad wait - maybe an hour or slightly less from the time we got our locker to the time we spilled back out into the store. I was surprised at how many people walk right through Dumbledore's Office and the Defence Against the Dark Arts classrooms - we let several people go in front of us because we wanted to see the whole "show" in each room. If we had kept our place in line we would've missed most of it.

After leaving FJ we rode Hippogriff (15 minute wait) and then went back to the Hog's Head to try frozen butterbeer. Their frozen butterbeer was "on the fritz", but we walked right over to the Three Broomsticks line and got a frozen one and sat outside behind the Hog's Head and enjoyed it - it was only us and one other family back there! We were amazed - great quiet spot.

Overall, it was crowded like I would expect a new attraction to be, but definitely manageable and nowhere near the miserable crowds I thought it might be.


----------



## Harlie

Curious to know if there are any thought on how busy it will be at the end of September? We will be there on a Wednesday and Thursday.


----------



## inkkognito

I guesstimate in September it will be all day like it is in the evenings now (busy but not overly obnoxious). I doubt the Ollivanders line will ever cut down significantly tho' because of the low capacity. It's the new Pteradon Flyers!


----------



## _scar

What about Aug. 8/9?


----------



## tragickingdom

I am avidly following the reports on wait times for HP attractions, but dismayed re: comments on lines for Ollivanders.  We are travelling in mid-Aug with 4 HP mad kids, all of whom are only interested in buying wands.  Please can someone tell me if we can purchase them anywhere else, in the event we can't go through full Ollivanders experience.  I just cannot imagine our kids waiting in line 2 hours.


----------



## hopemax

You can't actually even buy wands in Ollivanders itself.  That's only if you want to see the Wand Choosing Ceremony.  Which only one person is selected.  Afterwords, you are let into Owl Post where you can buy a wand. 

If you don't want to see the show, you can wait in the Dervish & Banges line which is on the backside of the building, and extends toward the entrance of Dragon Challenge.  That line seems to be running 30 minutes.  D&B is connected to the Owl Post, so once you are let in, you can squeeze your way into the Owl Post.


----------



## talfonso

I'll see about crowds for tomorrow (when I'll be going). I went there the first time and it was packed (but not quite as packed as opening day). The crowd consisted of locals and out-of-towners alike and an Argentinean youth herd (aka Tango Muggles) - no sign of a Brazilian tour group (Samba Muggles). The wait for FJ (the single rider queue ) was comparable to the wait on Test Track (also the single rider queue) down in Epcot at WDW on a moderately busy day. Will see more Samba and Tango Muggles tomorrow and report crowds.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Hi, we've got Universal Studios, Islands of Adventure and SeaWorld to do. Our dates (tentative I guess) are Tuesday July 27, Wed July 28, and Thursday July 29.  Which day would you suggest we head to IOA?  We are hoping to do as much of WWOHP and the rest of the park as possible. I still haven't decided if it's better to do WWOHP right away or risk waiting until afternoon/evening. We'll stay as long as possible.


----------



## klacey1

Will definitely be watching this thread!! We'll be going from Nov. 4-9, hope crowds aren't bad. Does it seem like it's better to wait to go to HP until later in the day?? We're really only interested in FJ, not any of the shops or getting any kind of food.
Also-- this may seem really stupid--but is the path to FJ well marked? I'm not a fan of losing time due to getting lost. Also, is the FJ/"line experience" the only thing in the Hogwart's castle, or is it more like the "Land" at Epcot, where the one building holds restaurants, Soarin, Living with the Land, etc??


----------



## La2kw

tragickingdom said:


> I am avidly following the reports on wait times for HP attractions, but dismayed re: comments on lines for Ollivanders.  We are travelling in mid-Aug with 4 HP mad kids, all of whom are only interested in buying wands.  Please can someone tell me if we can purchase them anywhere else, in the event we can't go through full Ollivanders experience.  I just cannot imagine our kids waiting in line 2 hours.



As mentioned, you can buy wands at Dervish and Banges (the store you are let into to buy wands after the Ollivander's show).

You can also buy wands at the cart outside the FJ exit.  That line is usually shorter.


----------



## damo

klacey1 said:


> Will definitely be watching this thread!! We'll be going from Nov. 4-9, hope crowds aren't bad. Does it seem like it's better to wait to go to HP until later in the day?? We're really only interested in FJ, not any of the shops or getting any kind of food.
> Also-- this may seem really stupid--but is the path to FJ well marked? I'm not a fan of losing time due to getting lost. Also, is the FJ/"line experience" the only thing in the Hogwart's castle, or is it more like the "Land" at Epcot, where the one building holds restaurants, Soarin, Living with the Land, etc??



When you enter IOA you can turn left or right.  If you turn right and keep going, you get to Wizarding World.  FJ is in the castle.  You can't miss the castle.  The ride and the line are the only attractions in the castle except for Filch's Emporium of Confiscated Goods which is the exit store.

I think by early November, it won't matter what time of day you go.


----------



## damo

DisneyFreak06 said:


> Hi, we've got Universal Studios, Islands of Adventure and SeaWorld to do. Our dates (tentative I guess) are Tuesday July 27, Wed July 28, and Thursday July 29.  Which day would you suggest we head to IOA?  We are hoping to do as much of WWOHP and the rest of the park as possible. I still haven't decided if it's better to do WWOHP right away or risk waiting until afternoon/evening. We'll stay as long as possible.



The only day that seems to have less of a crowd is Sunday.


----------



## PattiPB

Yesterday we got to IOA for our first day at around 3 pm with our only plan to go to WWoHP.

WWoHP was a madhouse with crowds. Between the heat and the crush of people, I wasn't sure if we should stay. We stayed---until 9 pm!

Times are approximate (didn't take notes):

3:30 pm: Posted wait for FJ was 60 minutes. Got through in 45. Went right back on using single rider---BIG MISTAKE---that was about 40 minutes.

4:30: 10 minute wait for Flight of Hypogriff.

5 pm: Watched Frog Choir, then got in line for Honeydukes (10 minutes or so). Sent DH out while we were in line (beans & frog) so he could get in line for butterbeer. Frozen is ADDICTIVE!!! 

6 pm: Got in line for wand experience. Attendant said 90 minutes. We were in within 45 minutes. MY OLDER SON GOT CHOSEN! I was stunned. I warned my boys (14 & 12) some young kids in HP clothes were in the front of the line, and would probably get chosen. My only advice to them was the same as every other audience participation thing: Make eye contact with the person as soon as you can, smile and be interested/enthusiastic.

7:15 or so: 15 minute wait for Dragon Challenge. 

8 pm or so: Back for another round of FJ. Still 60 minute posted wait. Was about 45 in reality.

Left WWoHP around 9 pm. All lines were minimal, and it was soooo pleasant. We won't even bother with early AM for WWoHP. The mid-day evening strategy seems the way to go---if only for the setting sun.

NB~I read about Ollivanders line being in the sun. By waiting until later afternoon/evening, the line is in the shade. I wouldn't do it in the blistering sun. Waiting for butterbeer was enough!

NB 2~Both FJ and DC went down during the six hours we were there. FJ twice and DC once. If that is normal in a six hour period, it's gonna be a long summer! Don't get out of line, though---every time it came back up quickly.


----------



## bubba's mom

If DC goes down, it's usually briefly to add or take off another train.  They usually make an announcement and the wait is very brief.


----------



## klacey1

damo said:


> When you enter IOA you can turn left or right.  If you turn right and keep going, you get to Wizarding World.  FJ is in the castle.  You can't miss the castle.  The ride and the line are the only attractions in the castle except for Filch's Emporium of Confiscated Goods which is the exit store.
> 
> I think by early November, it won't matter what time of day you go.


ur

Thank you so much! We've been to US/IOA before, so I knew the general direction HP would be in, but not exactly the castle.
Good to know the outlook for November is good-- again, thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## damo

klacey1 said:


> ur
> 
> Thank you so much! We've been to US/IOA before, so I knew the general direction HP would be in, but not exactly the castle.
> Good to know the outlook for November is good-- again, thank you so much for your help!!



You'd actually get there if you went left as well -- it is just a little longer -- IOA and Universal are big circle routes.  You can see the castle from outside of the park.  You'll have no trouble finding it!


----------



## spima3

Bumping to remind everyone to please keep posting their experiences with crowds at HP.  

Especially those who went w/ a plan of attack and how that went.


----------



## zippehsmom

We are here now. We checked into RPR yesterday. We came to IOA at 4:30 and came around to WWoHP, got into single riders (27 minutes). Then rode Hippograff and DC with express. Honeydukes line was to long to wait. Olivanders was of course ridiculous. Went back around at 8pm. Standy for FJ was 45 minutes, line for Olivanders was closed off, walked right into Honeydukes. Walked right up and got Butterbeer, castmember laughed be aide after us was the first break in the line they'd had all day. It was around 9pm then. Oh also standby at 5:00 pm for FJ was 90 minutes. 

Here again right now. We got in standy at 1:39 pm. DD 7, wants mr next to her this time.  The things we do for our kids. So we are waiting in the posted 90 minute line. Oh one other thing, the ride was down when we got in line, but the line was still moving. We stopped for about 11 minutes, and we are now moving again. 

One tip, if you don't have to carry anything with you don't!!  The line for the lockers were crazy.


----------



## lachica

zippehsmom said:


> One tip, if you don't have to carry anything with you don't!!  The line for the lockers were crazy.



Its not so much that there's a line, its that people crowd about without knowing what to do.  There's several stations, go to a screen that are not occupied. People tend to swarm at the ones near the ent. Go to stations near the single rider queue. It really shouldn't take you more than a min to go through the prompts and secure a locker - but same thing could be said about people using ATMS


----------



## scanne

Thank for the updates. We are arriving at Portofini tomorrow and will be in WWoHP on Thursday morning. 9:30 ressie at Three Broomsticks and we have our strategy in place! 

I, too, will post wait and crowds while there. 

Thanks for the recent updates!


----------



## zippehsmom

Just to update again, we were done riding at 3:07 pm. The ride was down for a total of 20 minutes. So actually if the ride had not of went down our total standby wait at 1:49 pm would have been about 60 minutes. The line really does move so fast once you're in the castle. 

I agree about people not knowing how to use the lockers, but all 3 times we went over near the ride the line for the lockers extended out of the castle and cast memebers were going through directing those without bags to go around. 

I have to say that this board (thread) has been so helpful. I just wore my fannypack, so no bags for us. 

One other thing I want to mention is my DD7, who is a daredevil, rides Dinosaur, jurrassic park, tower of terror no problems was a bit shaken by FJ. So when we did standby, I had to have my hand on her leg the whole time.  10 year old was fine. For younger children, if you have any concerns I would just say prepare them a little. 

Hope everyone has a great time. And it is totally doable with a plan!! Sorry for typos. Typing on iPhone.


----------



## DCDisney

scanne said:


> Thank for the updates. We are arriving at Portofini tomorrow and will be in WWoHP on Thursday morning. 9:30
> !



Thanks!  Can't wait to hear how the pkg goes as we have the same thing planned and I only want to keep it if it keeps us from having to wait at 3 broomsticks.  Kids are gonna want that butterbeer


----------



## bubba's mom

Okay, we've been in Fla since July 2nd, but have been busy with other things...just checked into PBH this afternoon (had to wait for niece, I mean Potterhead, whose flight was a bit late).

First thing we had to do was get her a lanyard and, according to her, it had to be a Griff.  So, to Filchs we went.  Can you say 'excuse me' a thousand times in 15 minutes?   Got what we needed, and away we went.

Our plan was to eat dinner at 3 Broomstix, so with nothing better to do, we stood in posted wait time of 90 min at 4:10 for FJ.  Line kept moving steadily, suprisingly, and we were ridden and out (actually back in Filch's buying ride pic) in 1 hour.  

Went to 3Brmstx and got the feast for 4...seated right away...food brought out right away.

We didn't go into any other stores...lines were too long.  Even Potterheadniece won't stand in those lines for shopping.  But, looks like it helps you navigate the stores better with the controlled crowd.

Saw Olli's line...kept walking.

Frozen butterbeer sold out at cart...machine not working at Hogs Head.

Still have the rest of the week to be here....will try to update each night.

ps---btw, those bins in the seatbacks on FJ...they are narrow & deep.  Sunglasses, cell phone...okay.  Our tiny HD videocam wouldn't fit, but the TM at the entrance said if it was in our pocket and they didn't see it, we were good.  DH is pretty anal about his camera and was worried putting it in his pocket, but it was a very smooth ride...no problems.


----------



## nmartin

lachica said:


> Its not so much that there's a line, its that people crowd about without knowing what to do.  There's several stations, go to a screen that are not occupied. People tend to swarm at the ones near the ent. Go to stations near the single rider queue. It really shouldn't take you more than a min to go through the prompts and secure a locker - but same thing could be said about people using ATMS



Very good advice!


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

Can you carry your purse on the ride if it is across your body?  Someone said they wore a fannypack and that was ok but I wondered about a purse.  I take it on everything - even upside roller coasters - and have never had a problem but I don't want to be delayed by having to use a locker!
Thx!


----------



## morecowbell

Is there a menu of items they serve at 3 Broomsticks?  Just curious.


----------



## damo

Tinkerbellie16 said:


> Can you carry your purse on the ride if it is across your body?  Someone said they wore a fannypack and that was ok but I wondered about a purse.  I take it on everything - even upside roller coasters - and have never had a problem but I don't want to be delayed by having to use a locker!
> Thx!



I think it is still considered a loose article.  Otherwise they would just tell everyone with purses to hang them that way.


----------



## opaleyes

tragickingdom said:


> I am avidly following the reports on wait times for HP attractions, but dismayed re: comments on lines for Ollivanders.  We are travelling in mid-Aug with 4 HP mad kids, all of whom are only interested in buying wands.  Please can someone tell me if we can purchase them anywhere else, in the event we can't go through full Ollivanders experience.  I just cannot imagine our kids waiting in line 2 hours.



I would definitely recommend Alivan's. I'm a big HP nut, and I got my wand for costuming there long before the Noble Collection started selling them to the public. They're lovely, and real wood. Their prices are fair as well, and if you join their mailing list they often send out coupon codes. You can of course also buy wands from The Noble Collection. They sell all of the official wands, and they're probably the same as the ones sold in the park. I have some of their wands though, and while they're more detailed than the Alivan's ones, they feel cheaper, as they're resin or something like that around a metal rod in the center. I got a set of the Weasley Twins' wands from them, and you can see the flat end of the rod sticking out of the end of George's wand. And there's a copyright printed on it, which takes away from the "real" feel. The set (with a stand) cost me $75 or so, and I wasn't as thrilled with the quality as I hoped I'd be.

So those would be where I'd look first!


----------



## carps09

bubba's mom said:


> Frozen butterbeer sold out at cart...machine not working at Hogs Head.



The frozen butterbeer at the Hog's Head wasn't working when we were there on Saturday either. Rather than stand in the giant line outside at the cart, we just walked over the food line at 3 broomsticks and ordered one there. You can still get the souvenir cup there as well.


----------



## diberry

morecowbell said:


> Is there a menu of items they serve at 3 Broomsticks?  Just curious.



http://harrypotterworldorlando.com/full-menu-of-the-three-broomsticks-restaurant/


----------



## CaptHomer

Got to the park a little before 7:30 this morning.  They opened front gates at 7:30.  All hotels guests go to the right and formed a line at the end of Dr Suess land.  It went way past one fish two fish, I couldn't see any further back.  The line started moving at 7:45.  We got in line for FJ.  The line for Olivanders was already way back.  At least 100 people in line before we got to that point.

Rode FJ and made our way throught rest of the area.  Had butterbeer and pumpkin juice in the three broomsticks.  Looked like at least 15 - 20 minutes at the cart.  Just need to walk down alley to back of three broomsticks to get it.  

Had a pumpkin tart and cauldron cake at Honeydukes.   The cauldron cake was great.  

When we were leaving they were letting people in only if you had a ticket.  We didn't see the start of the line but I can imagine that it was pretty long.  Once you left you had to have a ticket to get back into the area.

We are going to try back tonight later after dinner at Mythos.

Wish we could have spent more time in the que for the ride.  It is much better than the ride itself.  Very well done que area.

Homer


----------



## CaptHomer

Forgot to mention, butterbeer is awesome!


----------



## Jaime4004

I had been checking out this thread quite a bit before going to see WWOHP so figured i'd post our experience...
Went thursday, July 8th, arrived at 2pm... we are not morning people...   FJ posted a 75 min wait.  We went in to get a locker at 2:10, and were off the ride at 2:55pm.  At 3pm waited about 40 mins for hippogriff.  After that, the Honeydukes and Ollivander's lines were crazy so we headed to 3 Broomsticks.  Took about 30 mins to get through the line, we were seated immediately after receiving food.  Had a tasty frozen butterbeer!  After lunch we waited in the 90 min line for Ollivanders, and it pretty much took 90mins.  Gets pretty toasty waiting outside for 90 mins, wish they planned that one better.  Left to see the rest of the park after that.  Went back to WWOHP at 8:45pm and FJ posted a 120 min wait.  This time we went to the single rider line and was told that it would be about 30mins, was really about 45mins.  After that, the ollivander's line had been closed and there was no wait at honeydukes.  Bought 2 chocolate frogs and some bertie botts, and left very happy!!


----------



## diberry

Oh dear, I was hoping that by late evening the lines would have died down a lot more than that!


----------



## DisneyFreak06

damo said:


> The only day that seems to have less of a crowd is Sunday.



Thanks, we may be able to do some re-arranging!


----------



## Freaky

Firstly apologies if I am repeating anything already said as I haven't read the whole thread 

We have just spent the last 2 nights at RPR and used the early entry for WWOHP.  Monday & Tuesday were great with us arriving at the park around 7.50am, able to walk straight thru and into the area.  Rode FJ first with only a 10 min wait both days - basically used the lockers and walked thru the castle pretty quickly.  The general crowds on our departures from Hogwarts were good with lines for Olilvanders and the butter beer cart.  

Today however was a different matter when we arrived at 7.30am as they were not letting anyone thru passed the Mythos restaurant so we were in line from the start of Suess Land!  They didnt open up until 8 so by the time we got thru the line for Olivanders (where we were heading) was pretty long and we had a 1hr wait - worth it as both our kids were selected to have their wands chosen for them

Universal certainly seem to be handling the crowds quite well but on Monday & Tuesday the general public lines were extremely long.  On Monday the end of the line was right back to the restrooms in Toon Town and that was before 11am.  They seem to be giving out coloured tickets but we are not sure when & we think it may be so that each person only has one entry to WWOHP area in the day (while its busy anyway).

Personally we felt the nights spent at the hotel very worth while due to the early entry and then the express pass for many other rides.  I think it will be hit or miss on a week day for the crowds.


----------



## bubba's mom

Today's experience....

I was up at 6:30am and left the PBH within 15-20minutes.  (NOT a morning person here  )  We walked (the shortcut thru HRH parking lot) and got to the entrance of IOA in about 10 minutes.  We were 4th in line at our turnstile.  

They let us into the park at 7:24am and we (sorta) followed the masses thru Suess Landing (along Sneetch Beach, past Green Eggs & Ham...only way to go) and got to next stop in 5 minutes.

We were a couple dozens parties back here





and waited till 7:49am till they let us to HP....checking room keys. 

If onsite, I recommend being AT the entrance by 7am because there were an AWFUL lot of surprised people coming around the Moose Goose Juice store with looks of confusion for a VERY LONG line stretching back as far as ye can see thru Suess.





My niece & I beelined it for Ollivanders.  COULD have made 1st show, but we decided to wait for the next one.  TM said line was already 30minutes.   

NO line for Honeydukes.
Owl Post gets EXTREMELY crowded after show...try to be near door and be first OUT of wand show.
Frozen bb is not working cart...go to Hogs Head.  She told us to go there this AM, and we were the ONLY people there!   btw...niece & I both agree frozen is MUCH betterer 

We didn't go by FJ because we did it yesterday and it was looking crowded in that direction.  Did everything else but other 2 rides.  Did Ollivanders, Owl Post, Honeydukes/Zonkos and got frozen bb @ HH.

Left at 9am to head back for breakfast and meet up w/ DH & DS.

btw...lady behind us in line at Ollivanders said crowds yesterday morning weren't as bad as todays 

I am pretty sure we are going again tomorrow.....ugh.....


----------



## Laurabearz

Thanks for the great report! Loved the pics... but that line is scary!!!

I will make note that it is indeed worth waking up at the crack of dawn to do Potter!


----------



## Spidered7

I'm very worried...I'm going this Saturday with my girlfriend and we'll only be there for the day. Since it's a weekend, the lines should be God-awful, right?


----------



## aubriee

Tinkerbellie16 said:


> Can you carry your purse on the ride if it is across your body?  Someone said they wore a fannypack and that was ok but I wondered about a purse.  I take it on everything - even upside roller coasters - and have never had a problem but I don't want to be delayed by having to use a locker!
> Thx!



I don't know about FJ since I haven't ridden it yet, but last May when I was there I had on a Vera Bradely mini hipster (so small cross body bag--6"x8"x1/2").  On every ride that had the free lockers, I was told I had to put it in a locker.  Since it was smaller and flatter than a fanny pack and would have been held firmly in place by the restraints, I didn't understand why.


----------



## EEyorelover22

Thank you again to everyone that posted how the crowds were.  It really made the entire piece of our vacation so much better.  

We are at home now...I'm having coffee from my Hedwig mug.  DH still has no idea what Butterbeer isbut said FJ is the best ride he's ever been on.  

We were at WDW afterwards and the crowds are thick there too.  Would have thought it was Christmas, but it was too HOT!


----------



## scanne

Hi!
I am in line now for FJ. Posted wait is 45 minutes. I'm in the greenhouse area and it's kind of slow. 

We did Ollivander's first and waited there about 15-20 minutes. We are on site guests and got in at 7:30am. 

The wand shop is so tiny - I thought people were exaggerating! We got two Harry wands. They're out of Hermione's but had Voldermort and Sirius Black's.

Pumpkin juice is good but $6.25 a bottle!

We have a breakfast ressie at Three Broomsticks at 9:30. 

I cannot get over the amazing attention to detail here. Just fabulous!

Looking forward to the ride and being immersed in the world of Harry.


----------



## bubba's mom

aubriee said:


> I don't know about FJ since I haven't ridden it yet, but last May when I was there I had on a Vera Bradely mini hipster (so small cross body bag--6"x8"x1/2").  On every ride that had the free lockers, I was told I had to put it in a locker.  Since it was smaller and flatter than a fanny pack and would have been held firmly in place by the restraints, I didn't understand why.



should be fine on FJ



Laurabearz said:


> I will make note that it is indeed worth waking up at the crack of dawn to do Potter!



unfortunately, you are correct


----------



## unionville

Thank you all for continuing to update with your experiences.  I can't believe that we are going to set our alarm clocks on a Universal vacation to get up at 6:30 a.m., but seeing bubba's mom's pictures was the convincing I needed!  We leave for PBH one week from tomorrow and are getting so excited.  We are having a Harry Potter movie marathon weekend to get in the mood.  My husband is a true muggle that has never even watched a movie so my son plans to give him a HP crash course!


----------



## bubba's mom

We are back in the room for breakfast (DH & DS woke up just before 9) so I figured I'd report on today.  

Here's how THIS morning's HP adventure went....

Left PBH, walked shortcut (was going to grab rickshaw, but they was already gone  ) thru HRH parking lot and arrived at the main entrance to IOA at 7am.  Second in line at our turnstile.  In about 10 min, it was starting to fill up, but then seemed to slow.  I noticed by 7:15 it was noticeably LESS crowded than yesterday. 

We were let into the park at 7:22 and went straight to Ollivanders.
Today they did NOT stop & hold us the bridge to LC.  And, because of that, the people who are not in good shape, were losing stamina quickly.  Cardio people...cardio.

We were the 2nd show at Ollivander's..and niece wasn't chosen again (note: do NOT push your kid to the front because he/she will probably not be chosen...as what happened this morning. He chose a brother & sister instead.)

After we exited Ollivander's, we were going to shop at Filch's, but the line for FJ was non-exsitant (unlike yesterday), so I decided to locker my husband's videocamera and ride w/ my niece.  

FJ was walk-on....literally.  (posted wait time was 10min tho)
By 7:52am, we were cruising thru the greenhouse part of the queue.  We moved so quick, I didn't really note the time from then on...but, we didn't stop till our butt's were in the seats.

We shopped in Filch's and she got a Luna shirt and is thinking on a Azkaban and Dementor's shirt.  She noticed a lot of the shirts are kids sizes.  More kids sizes available than adults.  She also spotted a Griff tshirt in another store (Universal store in the Studios) that wasn't available in Filch's.

After our shopping and videocamera retrieval, we headed to Hog's Head for frozen...again, nobody in there.  On our way out...passing the BB cart, I noticed the frozen looked like the color it should be...meaning it just *might* be working again today?

By 8:30 we were leaving IOA.

We went to the Studios to try and ride HRRR, but a tour group beat us and the line was already crazy long.
Yet, same time yesterday, DH & DS said wait was like 30min. 

Today's pix:

























Inside Filch's:


----------



## bubba's mom

unionville said:


> I can't believe that we are going to set our alarm clocks on a Universal vacation to get up at 6:30 a.m., but seeing bubba's mom's pictures was the convincing I needed!



my thots EXACTLY last nite setting the alarm  

But...it IS 100% worth it!


----------



## unionville

Thank you for sharing the update today.  Worth setting the alarm clock to be able to experience Hogwarts like that!  Your "cardio people" comment made me laugh!!!  Enjoy the rest of your trip.


----------



## damo

Barb, how is Potterhead enjoying the Wizarding World?  I'd love to hear her thoughts!  And what about the rest of you non-potterheads?  Did you like the ride?


----------



## John_RN

unionville said:


> Thank you all for continuing to update with your experiences.  I can't believe that we are going to set our alarm clocks on a Universal vacation to get up at 6:30 a.m., but seeing bubba's mom's pictures was the convincing I needed!  We leave for PBH one week from tomorrow and are getting so excited.  We are having a Harry Potter movie marathon weekend to get in the mood.  My husband is a true muggle that has never even watched a movie so my son plans to give him a HP crash course!



Haha! My thoughts exactly....well actually my SO's thoughts exactly. He is a big Harry Potter fan like I am but I am more of a researcher and have been reading these boards for about a month now. He has no idea what to expect as far as lines and when I told him we needed to be out of the Royal Pacific room each morning by at least 645am his eyes widened!  I showed him some of the pics of the lines and he understood a little better but I can see it still being a challenge to get him out of bed that early on "vacation". 

I am a big planner and I am coming up with a strategy for our upcoming trip and he just rolls his eyes and says "whatever". I told him we could sleep in a little our second day there when we go to Universal because there is no early entry there and when we get done with Universal in the evening, we will head to HP before they close. 

This has probably been mentioned before but how long can you stay in the HP park after the official closing time??


----------



## HebeJebe

I love all the pictures!!  Thank you!!!!


----------



## ChevyNat

I am going in October and I've decided on a week day... I am second guessing myself now. I hope we will be able to go in and not wait to long to get in WWoHP, because my sis will decide to skip it all together!
And we are not staying on site.


----------



## Thumper_Man

ChevyNat said:


> I am going in October and I've decided on a week day... I am second guessing myself now. I hope we will be able to go in and not wait to long to get in WWoHP, because my sis will decide to skip it all together!
> And we are not staying on site.



We are going in October as well and also decided a week day.  We're hoping by then, the crowds will have died down enough with all the kids having to be back in school.  This is part of the main reason we're going to Orlando this year.  We're not staying on-site either.  We own a timeshare and will be staying there.  We're devoting an entire day for this just in case.


----------



## CaptHomer

We were there again this morning at 7:15.  The gates opened at 7:30.  Like another poster said they didn't stop us today at the end of Dr Suess.  It was straight back to Harry Potter.  This was much better for crowd control.  

We were the 2nd or 3rd group for Olivanders.  When we finished the line had to be at least 2 hours long.  I can't imagine going to see Harry Potter without staying at a Universal park.  The line went back through Toon Town when we left around 9:00.  

We went last night around 8 and the lines were still crazy.  There was a line of probably 45 minutes just to get in the store next to the Owl's nest (sorry I can't think of the name of it).  It didn't look like the line died down much all day. 

We are going again tomorrow morning.  The Harry Potter group is here now at the Royal Pacific.  They have Quiddich at 3:00.  They also get Harry Potter to themselves tomorrow night from 10 PM to 2 AM.  Must be nice.

Homer


----------



## klacey1

bubba's mom said:


> Today's experience....
> 
> I was up at 6:30am and left the PBH within 15-20minutes.  (NOT a morning person here  )  We walked (the shortcut thru HRH parking lot) and got to the entrance of IOA in about 10 minutes.  We were 4th in line at our turnstile.
> 
> They let us into the park at 7:24am and we (sorta) followed the masses thru Suess Landing (along Sneetch Beach, past Green Eggs & Ham...only way to go) and got to next stop in 5 minutes.
> 
> We were a couple dozens parties back here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and waited till 7:49am till they let us to HP....checking room keys.
> 
> If onsite, I recommend being AT the entrance by 7am because there were an AWFUL lot of surprised people coming around the Moose Goose Juice store with looks of confusion for a VERY LONG line stretching back as far as ye can see thru Suess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My niece & I beelined it for Ollivanders.  COULD have made 1st show, but we decided to wait for the next one.  TM said line was already 30minutes.
> 
> NO line for Honeydukes.
> Owl Post gets EXTREMELY crowded after show...try to be near door and be first OUT of wand show.
> Frozen bb is not working cart...go to Hogs Head.  She told us to go there this AM, and we were the ONLY people there!   btw...niece & I both agree frozen is MUCH betterer
> 
> We didn't go by FJ because we did it yesterday and it was looking crowded in that direction.  Did everything else but other 2 rides.  Did Ollivanders, Owl Post, Honeydukes/Zonkos and got frozen bb @ HH.
> 
> Left at 9am to head back for breakfast and meet up w/ DH & DS.
> 
> btw...lady behind us in line at Ollivanders said crowds yesterday morning weren't as bad as todays
> 
> I am pretty sure we are going again tomorrow.....ugh.....



Thanks for posting the pictures + info, Barb! Are you doing a TR this time?


----------



## klacey1

ChevyNat said:


> I am going in October and I've decided on a week day... I am second guessing myself now. I hope we will be able to go in and not wait to long to get in WWoHP, because my sis will decide to skip it all together!
> And we are not staying on site.





Thumper_Man said:


> We are going in October as well and also decided a week day.  We're hoping by then, the crowds will have died down enough with all the kids having to be back in school.  This is part of the main reason we're going to Orlando this year.  We're not staying on-site either.  We own a timeshare and will be staying there.  We're devoting an entire day for this just in case.



I think by November, it'll be okay not to stay onsite. We're going in Nov and staying in a villa offsite--we're pretty confident things will be much, much better than they are now.


----------



## bubba's mom

klacey1 said:


> Thanks for posting the pictures + info, Barb! Are you doing a TR this time?



prolly....don't see my DH lettin' me NOT 


D-she tells me she's 'absolutely amazed'.  She just can't believe it.  (actually, she has no words in her state of awe)
For us non-Potterheads, after we rode FJ once, I got off thinking "wow...pretty cool...i knew Quidditch (sp?) and the Dementors"...that was it   (and the spiders)  Oh, and I could figure out that the dragon was over the bridge and we were in/under it....other than that...i was like...uhhhh....  (i only watched the movies [1x ea] so i could have a better appreciation.

If you're a Potterhead, you'll love it....if not, you'll just be like "kewl".


----------



## bubba's mom

oh yeah....this picture....

This is the entrance to Ollivanders.  At the bottom right of the picture, the bald man in the white shirt & the man in the mustard yellow shirt are literally at the door for Ollivander's (going in).  

Between them and the next building snakes a line for Ollivanders.

When the line reaches the end of that building (bottom left of picture, where the kid in the light blue shirt is standing w/ a lady in a yellow tank top) THAT is the 30 minute mark (according the to TM).


----------



## LMO429

Thumper_Man said:


> We are going in October as well and also decided a week day.  We're hoping by then, the crowds will have died down enough with all the kids having to be back in school.  This is part of the main reason we're going to Orlando this year.  We're not staying on-site either.  We own a timeshare and will be staying there.  We're devoting an entire day for this just in case.



We are going in October as well.  Staying at Bay Lake Towers and planned on going the first monday in october.  Preparing for the worst hoping for the best.


----------



## bubba's mom

Crap..forgot to mention....  We went back to the room for breakfast and back w/ DS & DH to IOA and we came walking around JP (in direction of HP) around noon.

There was a VERY long line thru JP to get into HP area.  (will post pix later)

Dunno for how long tho?


----------



## Larrabe

bubba's mom said:


> We were let into the park at 7:22 and went straight to Ollivanders.
> Today they did NOT stop & hold us the bridge to LC.  And, because of that, the people who are not in good shape, were losing stamina quickly.  Cardio people...cardio.



Thanks for the awesome report and pictures!!    I am so beyond excited about seeing WWOHP, especially now that I'm re-reading the series!!

Okay, here's a potentially stupid question.  My husband walks with a limp, and I don't want him to ache because he pushed himself--even though he probably will anyway.    Is it considered bad protocol for me and my boys to walk ahead and have him join us or is it just too chaotic in the morning for that?  I don't want to make folks angry.


----------



## ChevyNat

Thumper_Man said:


> We are going in October as well and also decided a week day.  We're hoping by then, the crowds will have died down enough with all the kids having to be back in school.  This is part of the main reason we're going to Orlando this year.  We're not staying on-site either.  We own a timeshare and will be staying there.  We're devoting an entire day for this just in case.



Ha! you are going at the exact same time as us... cool! Let's wish together and maybe we'll get our wishes ha!


----------



## fairyprincess88

I was WWoHP last Thursday/Friday and stayed off-site at Disney.  On Thursday we got to Universal at 7:30 and they let us in with the on-site guests but directed us to JP side to wait.  There were about 20 of us in line at 8:30 when suddenly they pulled back the rope and said, "come on in guys", so they let us in a half an hour early.  Went straight to FJ and were on the ride by about 8:45.  Lines were managable for about an hour then it was crazy.  We were waiting for our family members who came to the park at 11 to join us for lunch at Three Broomsticks but after 3 phone calls trying to locate them, they finally answered and said they were in line to get into the Wizarding World for the last 35 minutes in JP.  On Friday, we started the day in the Studios and went over to Potter around 6.  It was packed but stil managed a ride on FJ using single rider that took 10 minutes and saw the Frog Choir/dancers and shopped in Fliches.  Never made it to Ollivanders due to the never ending 2 hour line at all hours both days.  

Things were busy all day and night both days but things did clear up some for the shops around 9:30-10 at night except for Ollivanders.  They also let us stay in the area well after park closing on Friday as we were still shopping in Honeydukes at 11 pm.


----------



## MaleficentandGoons

THANKS FOR ALL THE UPDATES!!!  It seems like there is no real pattern with the crowds either you'll have them or you won't.  Waking up and being out at 640am is still sleeping in for us LOL so we are excited!!!


----------



## DAZY3BYZ

Thanks to all for the reports. Thanks fairyprincess88 for your offsite report. We are going in about 3 weeks and staying offsite. Trying to figure out our best plan of attack. All the updates and trip reports are so helpful!! Keep 'em comin'


----------



## Tammyepolytinkfan

My Family will be at WWoHP in about 3 weeks. We are staying offsite. We are just interested in the WWoHP mostly so hoping lines are not outragously long but looks like it is different from day to day and at different times of the day. 
this thread has been super helpful.


----------



## The Princess

We are going to go next week  and just hope for the best!


----------



## bubba's mom

Larrabe said:


> Okay, here's a potentially stupid question.  My husband walks with a limp, and I don't want him to ache because he pushed himself--even though he probably will anyway.    Is it considered bad protocol for me and my boys to walk ahead and have him join us or is it just too chaotic in the morning for that?  I don't want to make folks angry.




It's not a stupid question...  The first day when we were held at the bridge, I did actually see a person in a go-go-buggy (what i call them) join a group ahead of us.  It only makes sense that they can't keep up with the power walkers/slow joggers.  (go-go-buggies just don't GO that fast)   I wasn't insulted at all...and I didn't hear anyone around us be upset.  (one reason is because when my BIL & his crew arrive, my party of 3 [this time 4], goes to about 11 [12] easily).  You can go ahead of your DH...he can catch up.

Can't find the pic of the people in line this afternoon to enter WWoHP, but thru JP here is the masking tape...


----------



## 3redhedgirls

We were there Tuesday. Got to the park at 12:00pm, there was a line beginning at Jurassic Park which was monitored by a CM who said it was an hour wait from that point. He said to return at 3pm and there would be no wait. We did that and there was no wait to enter as he said. WWOHP was crazy crowded and hot. We stayed till 9pm FJ was always an 90 min. wait. It rained a little and people still did not leave. My daughters and I had a blast, we were in Harry Potter's world after all! Did everything with the exception of Olivanders ...that was one crazy line in the blazing sun. It is amazing to me that Universal didn't plan well enough to have merchandise in abundance. There were no brooms and only a few wands available (Voldemort & Draco's & a few birthday  wands).


----------



## Larrabe

bubba's mom said:


> It's not a stupid question...  The first day when we were held at the bridge, I did actually see a person in a go-go-buggy (what i call them) join a group ahead of us.  It only makes sense that they can't keep up with the power walkers/slow joggers.  (go-go-buggies just don't GO that fast)   I wasn't insulted at all...and I didn't hear anyone around us be upset.  (one reason is because when my BIL & his crew arrive, my party of 3 [this time 4], goes to about 11 [12] easily).  You can go ahead of your DH...he can catch up.



Awesome, thanks, Bubba's Mom!  Go-go-buggy . . . too funny!    Got to remember that one.  And yep, I'm one of those folks who worry if their question is silly.    Bad habit because now I feel better knowing DH doesn't have to bust butt.    He can leave that to me!

Have a great one!!


----------



## bubba's mom

For those wondering...I did NOT go early today....we stayed & slept in! 

However, we did go last nite after dinner....around 8pm-ish.  Crowds weren't bad surprisingly (a bit more crowded than it was in the AM).

We did single riders on FJ and both coasters.

Frozen BB was out on the 'store side' of the cart, but the other side was running fine.  Waited about 5 minutes or so.

Left around 10pm.  (saw drink cart restocking beverages but was closed...conventioners a'comin.... )

There aren't plans for us to go tomorrow (niece has been in every store and the ride quite a few times by now)...however, there is a possibility of us going early again Sunday when BIL's crew arrives.  We shall see....(in a way, I hope not because we fly home Sunday nite and our flight is MCO -> PHL and leaves here 9pm.  That would be a loooooooong day :guilty ):


----------



## blueiis99

Thank you all for these report's. We are going on the 10th of August, and everyone, has so many different stories to tell. This is the hardest trip I have ever had to "plan".  I'm hoping to be able to take in all the great words of wisdom, and experiances you all have given....(crossing my fingers too) while holding my breath to hope that everything goes off easier than i'm anticipating!


Again Thank YOU all!!  Keep them coming!


----------



## PattiPB

Today is our last day. We have done WWoHP each *EVENING* for the past week. I highly recommend off-site people tour everywhere else during the day and hit HP after 5 or 6 pm. We've been following that strategy, and it's been working well. Almost every night, we head to FJ around 9:45, so the park closes while we are in line. Walking out of FJ around 10:15 - 10:40 (depending on the night) all the stores have been open, and the shopping has been pleasantly EMPTY.

Have fun, no matter which touring strategy you use. And don't forget---pumpkin juice and pumpkin fizz at the Hog's Head/3 Broomsticks is about $3.25!!!!!


----------



## mm42197

PattiPB said:


> Today is our last day. We have done WWoHP each *EVENING* for the past week. I highly recommend off-site people tour everywhere else during the day and hit HP after 5 or 6 pm. We've been following that strategy, and it's been working well. Almost every night, we head to FJ around 9:45, so the park closes while we are in line. Walking out of FJ around 10:15 - 10:40 (depending on the night) all the stores have been open, and the shopping has been pleasantly EMPTY.
> 
> Have fun, no matter which touring strategy you use. And don't forget---pumpkin juice and pumpkin fizz at the Hog's Head/3 Broomsticks is about $3.25!!!!!



Thanks for the advice! I've been scoping out this thread for about a wk now. We are staying at Disney 8/23-8/30 but I am obsessed with HP and cant wait to do WWOHP!!!! I only have one day there though (Sat. the 29th).  I'll have DH, 2 young DSs & a friend with me, so after reading your post I am thinking about doing the rest of the park first then hitting WWOHP around 5-6pm (which is opposite of my original plans). Would this work since its a Sat nt? How do I find out closing times for Aug? Also I read something about US giving out in-park tix for WWOHP? Did you experence that?

I dont want my summer to fly by but I'm SO excited its ridiculous!!!


----------



## Deb in IA

bubba's mom said:


> If onsite, I recommend being AT the entrance by 7am because there were an AWFUL lot of surprised people coming around the Moose Goose Juice store with looks of confusion for a VERY LONG line stretching back as far as ye can see thru Suess.





YIKES!!  

And this is the line for the early entry on-site guests?????


----------



## disnewbie108

Thanks for all the updates on the crowds...I have been watching them like a hawk...

Was wondering if some one who has already been would be willing to weigh in on a scenario for me....

We will be offsite guests who are staying at WDW.  We have 2 day Universal passes that are non park hop.  Our first plan was to go to USFL on Thurs Aug 12th after 4 days at WDW, and see everything there.  Then our last day (Fri Aug 13th) in Florida before we drive home to SC, spend our morning at IOA just touring WWOHP.  Based on what you have seen with the crowds, is this plan still as good as it can be (knowing there is no way at all in avoiding any crowds)???  We cannot switch around our days at WDW and go on different days to USFL/IOA because on ....yes...I know this is crazy....ADR at WDW....I have tried to change them around but we are a party of 7 and ADR's are hard to get right now.  But we could possibly switch what days we go to USFL/IOA (ex: IOA on Thurs Aug 12th, USFL Aug 13th), but I worry we will not have enough time to do everything at USFL before we leave around 2pm that day....Any thoughts, suggestions?  We REALLY want to see WWoHP, but also REALLY want to ride some of the rides at USFL...

Sorry crazy post, appreciate any advice anyone may have...


----------



## inkkognito

I can't even imagine the horror of the crowds this weekend with the Infinitus conference there. This local gal is going to AK tonight instead!


----------



## SeeJackRunn

It's funny how one ride and a few stores ended up turning Universal from a relaxing theme park vacation into a burden!


----------



## JPOJPO

inkkognito said:


> I can't even imagine the horror of the crowds this weekend with the Infinitus conference there. This local gal is going to AK tonight instead!



OMG.  Just read about the conference after seeing this post.  Staying off-site so purchased express pass for Sunday.  I've never heard of this conference...how bad do you think it will be on Sunday afternoon?  Looks like the conference ends Sunday morning.  I sure wish I knew about this sooner.


----------



## bubba's mom

Deb in IA said:


> YIKES!!
> 
> And this is the line for the early entry on-site guests?????


\

THAT day...the next day they didn't even stop us there 



disnewbie108 said:


> Thanks for all the updates on the crowds...I have been watching them like a hawk...
> 
> Was wondering if some one who has already been would be willing to weigh in on a scenario for me....
> 
> We will be offsite guests who are staying at WDW.  We have 2 day Universal passes that are non park hop.  Our first plan was to go to USFL on Thurs Aug 12th after 4 days at WDW, and see everything there.  Then our last day (Fri Aug 13th) in Florida before we drive home to SC, spend our morning at IOA just touring WWOHP.  Based on what you have seen with the crowds, is this plan still as good as it can be (knowing there is no way at all in avoiding any crowds)???  We cannot switch around our days at WDW and go on different days to USFL/IOA because on ....yes...I know this is crazy....ADR at WDW....I have tried to change them around but we are a party of 7 and ADR's are hard to get right now.  But we could possibly switch what days we go to USFL/IOA (ex: IOA on Thurs Aug 12th, USFL Aug 13th), but I worry we will not have enough time to do everything at USFL before we leave around 2pm that day....Any thoughts, suggestions?  We REALLY want to see WWoHP, but also REALLY want to ride some of the rides at USFL...
> 
> Sorry crazy post, appreciate any advice anyone may have...



You can do everything, just be there EARLY!!!



SeeJackRunn said:


> It's funny how one ride and a few stores ended up turning Universal from a relaxing theme park vacation into a burden!



Actually, if you want to ride HRRR, need to go early to Studios too. 

I agree....go early if you want to be in Harry's world...sleep in if you could care less.  (unless you want to ride DC & FOTH...then you can't even get those rides  )


----------



## Spidered7

I'll be there tomorrow for one day. I'm driving up from Miami and leaving the same day. It's going to be one heck of a trip, but I'm hoping we'll be able to ride FJ and drink some butterbeer. I'm not too concerned about Olivanders or FOTH.

I'll come back tomorrow night with the updates!


----------



## Tink431

Deb in IA said:


> YIKES!!
> 
> And this is the line for the early entry on-site guests?????



We will be at the RPR on 8/1. We've never been to IOA.  How do we know what line to stand in since we are on site?  I feel a little panicky about it. If I am able to get my family up that early, it surely will not be a good thing if I direct them into the wrong line. HELP!!


----------



## inkkognito

SeeJackRunn said:


> It's funny how one ride and a few stores ended up turning Universal from a relaxing theme park vacation into a burden!


Quoted for truth.


----------



## damo

Tink431 said:


> We will be at the RPR on 8/1. We've never been to IOA.  How do we know what line to stand in since we are on site?  I feel a little panicky about it. If I am able to get my family up that early, it surely will not be a good thing if I direct them into the wrong line. HELP!!



There are employees there for you to ask.  Don't worry about it!


----------



## bubba's mom

Tink431 said:


> We will be at the RPR on 8/1. We've never been to IOA.  How do we know what line to stand in since we are on site?  I feel a little panicky about it. If I am able to get my family up that early, it surely will not be a good thing if I direct them into the wrong line. HELP!!



agree...you will know where to go...they won't let you go the wrong way


----------



## hpchicgeek

Headed to Universal for the first time on Sunday  and staying for a week and I'm trying to figure out an itinerary. The main reason we are going is for Harry Potter. Of course we want to see everything else (in both parks) as well, but I'm less concerned and more going to play it by ear with those attractions. 

We are staying on-site at RPR and I've been reading and I believe there is pretty much a consensus that we should be leave and be in line for the park by 7am...correct? We are going to to to IOA on Monday and Friday...so those will be the days that we wake up early! Our first stop on both days is going to be Ollivander's, trying to get in the first, if not second show. Then FJ and the shops and other coasters. Leave by noon and come back at 7-8pm to enjoy the night in Hogsmeade. Does this sound feasible?

On Friday we have the reservations at the Three Broomsticks for 930. For those who have been...is there enough time to do Ollivander's and FJ before breakfast...or will that be pushing it?


----------



## bubba's mom

hpchicgeek said:


> We are staying on-site at RPR and I've been reading and I believe there is pretty much a consensus that we should be leave and be in line for the park by 7am...correct? We are going to to to IOA on Monday and Friday...so those will be the days that we wake up early! Our first stop on both days is going to be Ollivander's, trying to get in the first, if not second show. Then FJ and the shops and other coasters. Leave by noon and come back at 7-8pm to enjoy the night in Hogsmeade. Does this sound feasible?



Yes...as long as you are at turnstiles by 7am.



			
				hpchicgeek said:
			
		

> On Friday we have the reservations at the Three Broomsticks for 930. For those who have been...is there enough time to do Ollivander's and FJ before breakfast...or will that be pushing it?



You should be able to do both...especially if you are there by 7, and catch one of the first few shows for Ollivanders...if the crowds aren't bad.  The 2nd day we went, we were 2nd show for Ollivanders (our first stop) and because post time for FJ was 10min, we went thru that.  Almost walk on.

Just depends on how early you get there and how crowded it is that day.


----------



## ZYanksRule

bubba's mom said:


> \
> 
> I agree....go early if you want to be in Harry's world...sleep in if you could care less.  (unless you want to ride DC & FOTH...then you can't even get those rides  )[/COLOR][/SIZE]



I was at US/IOA for three days this week, never stepped foot inside Potterville, and had a fantastic time. I used an Express pass, but never felt rushed at all. Actually spent almost an hour each day at the Mystic Fountain, did rides multiple times, etc. Don't let Potter scare you away if you don't want to go to Potter. 

That being said, I looked into the Potter land a couple times in the middle of the day, and it looked like wall-to-wall people. So, if you are going to Potter, good luck.


----------



## Dizney_Mike

My neice and I went in June. The crowd was unbelievable. I am not going to step foot in there until the crowds go down. I was disappointed though I couldn't ride the main ride. I forget the name of it as it was int he castle. I got to go in until I got to the exit where the CM said it was time to leave. If you have a large stomach you have to sit in the test chairs. My stomach is not that big but I have a gut and I couldn't fit. So I didn't get to ride. But I rode the Hulk rollercoaster and several other rides that I could fit in. Just that one ride and how the ride was designed. my neice loved it though. Also that ride you could not use fast pass which was a bummer but oh well. While I was waiting for m neice I had a butterybeer or whatever it was called. Lots of foam and for being called cold it wasn't cold. I should have asked for it frozen. We bought fast passes that day and were done riding all the major attractions by 2PM and we arrived after park opening.


----------



## atricks

I went over yesterday for a little bit, and the big Harry Potter convention "Infinitus" is going on, and boy could you tell.

   I got caught in between two "houses" having a match, and there were like 50 people on each side all in costume that were there for the convention.   In fact there were so many people in costume there it was hard to tell who was a team member.

     I escaped out to go to the Discovery Center, and it's amazing how Jurassic Park discovery center looks more like a Potter refugee camp than anything else.  (Gotta love a big open area with AC)

   That convention runs today and tomorrow, if anyone is going this weekend just the shear mass of costumes and lookalikes is a sight to see.


----------



## Kennywife

We're going Oct. 29....should we be preparing ourselves for a long wait....it is Halloween week after all. 

Anna


----------



## bubba's mom

atricks said:


> I went over yesterday for a little bit, and the big Harry Potter convention "Infinitus" is going on, and boy could you tell.
> 
> In fact there were so many people in costume there it was hard to tell who was a team member.



NO KIDDING!!   Those convention people are MORE in costume than the TM's!


----------



## hpchicgeek

Haha I consider myself a Potterhead...but let's just say...I'm glad I'm getting there on Sunday afternoon...hopefully the masses will have cleared out...


----------



## black562

We're going down the last day of August and staying at the Hilton Garden Inn with a package....so we WILL get early access.  Has anyone else done an offsite package with early access and has any advice to share?  We will be driving in to the parking garage so I guess they will open early enough, but the consensus I'm hearing is to be at the gates an hour early?


----------



## Puffy2

So, if park opeing is at 9am , what time are they letting in OnSite guests? 

I thought it was 8am...

If we arrive by 7am, won't we have to stand there an hour anyway?

We were planning on arriving about 7:30am - not early enough???


----------



## justprettynpink

Puffy2 said:


> So, if park opeing is at 9am , what time are they letting in OnSite guests?
> 
> I thought it was 8am...
> 
> If we arrive by 7am, won't we have to stand there an hour anyway?
> 
> We were planning on arriving about 7:30am - not early enough???



The week of the 4th of July, they opened the gates at 7:25 and WWoHP was open for onsite guests at that time...


----------



## JulieWent

Puffy2 said:


> So, if park opeing is at 9am , what time are they letting in OnSite guests?
> 
> I thought it was 8am...
> 
> If we arrive by 7am, won't we have to stand there an hour anyway?
> 
> We were planning on arriving about 7:30am - not early enough???



We just returned today.  We were on-site and went to early entry Thursday and Friday mornings.  Thursday, we started walking towards the gate from Royal Pacific at 7:05 and were at the gates at 7:15.  Within ten minutes, the gates had opened, and we went straight to FJ.  Friday, we used a similar time frame.  They opened the gates a few minutes later -- closer to 7:30, but we were definitely already on FJ by 8:00.  I heard people who hadn't arrived until 8:00 complaining that they hadn't known to get there early.

Because the finger scans sometimes take a few minutes and because it takes a few minutes to get through the gates for various other reasons, it just makes sense to plan to try to be fairly near the gates when they open if you can be.  

Julie


----------



## Spidered7

I went to the Wizarding World for the first time today and was surprised with the crowds...

I got there at 9:30 and the Wizarding World was already packed. We walked in through the Lost Continent area and found out HP was closed off. They walked us over to Jurassic Park, where my girlfriend and me got two orange tickets to get in HP. We walked BACK to Lost Continent, where we were instantly allowed into HP. I thought this was a waste of going back and forth, but we got in and I was happy with that.

Forbidden Journey had a 60 minute queue in the morning. It zig zagged outside in a curious fashion, so a whole lot of guests accidentally(or purposefully) skipped several people every few seconds, and there was no crowd control in the area. Even after we got in the castle - there's the queue to the right of a narrow hallway and an empty queue-looking area to the left - a lady and two children went from the queue to the unused queue-like area and began darting down the line. No one stopped her and no one said anything. I was pretty upset, but the ride was incredible. Unfortunately, crowds didn't ease up - the queue got progressively longer throughout the day, culminating in a 90 minute wait at 7pm. 

Dragon Challenge stayed at a consistent 35-60 minutes wait time, but I realized the dragons don't duel any more. I was really disappointed with the queue, as it's very forced. There's not much story to it at all, and with the queue being as long and narrow as it is, this made the wait feel much longer.

Olivanders was packed the whole day. With 90 degree weather, I had no idea where people got the patience to wait outside for hours on end. Didn't even bother with this one.

Butter Beer was fantastic though! The Potter area was great, but the FJ showbuilding coming out in plain sight is a HUGE distraction. If you're walking from Jurassic Park, you'll see a gigantic warehouse - and Hogwarts peaking behind it. Really, really weak.

The rest of the park was packed too. The longest line I waited was for Spider-Man, which was 75 minutes. Dudley Do Right had the longest line in the park today - 120 minutes.


----------



## bubba's mom

Just to clarify, we rode Dragons Thursday and they were dueling.

Sometimes they get outta sync...which sux.


----------



## Spidered7

bubba's mom said:


> Just to clarify, we rode Dragons Thursday and they were dueling.
> 
> Sometimes they get outta sync...which sux.



Hm, weird. When we got on the queue, the dragons were entirely out of sync. When we got in the station, they were a few seconds apart. Then, when we got on the ride, the dragons were finally completely synced - until we reached the end of the lift hill. The Fireball continued to go but us on the Horntail were stuck  120 feet in the air for a couple of minutes. It seemed as if they were purposefully avoiding dueling.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Sorry if this sounds like a stupid question but does anyone whose been already have any crowd predictions for Sept?  We'll be at PBH Thurs 9/9 to Sun. 9/12.  Hoping to get an early park entry that Fri.  Luckily our kids get 2 days off school that week.
We figured a weekday in Sept has to be one of the least crowded days possible.   I can only hope the lines are nothing like photos I'm seeing.  Dh would leave and go to US for the day. 

Time will tell....


----------



## nmartin

I assume the Dueling Dragon ride no longer has FOTL?


----------



## EEyorelover22

nmartin said:


> I assume the Dueling Dragon ride no longer has FOTL?



I never found that out and we were just there.  The wait was never longer than 10 minutes though so it didn't matter. Even when it was packed, there was no wait.

Even if you don't ride, you should walk through...my kids said there are some neat things to see if you are Potter Fans.

Just asked my son:  He said it did, but had to really think about it as they didn't use it.


----------



## nmartin

Thanks for the info!  Sounds good to me.


----------



## Praise2Him

nmartin said:


> I assume the Dueling Dragon ride no longer has FOTL?



Yes it does and so does Hiffopgriff, although the day we were there (July 4, early entry) the Express line was longer than the regular line  Once the general public came in it was different.


----------



## JenniBB

We will be at WDW the week of August 22.  Originally we'd planned to go to IOA (specifically for the HP area of the park) on Thursday the 26th. All the chatter about crowds and hours-long waiting for the shops and ride(s) are causing us to rethink our plans. Should we even bother?  I really don't want to spend $ on the IOA park tickets and LONG LINES when we've already spent a fortune on the 5day park hopper for Disney. Should we save IOA for another visit?


----------



## EEyorelover22

One thing we did that worked great...I'm sure the timing may not always work...the kids rode Dueling Dragons and we waited in line for a Butterbeer and when they came out we were about two away from getting them a  Butterbeer


----------



## blueiis99

The more I read, the more angst I feel.  We are note staying on property, and we don;t have all the time in the world to wait to get into HP... It sounds like we may have to "get lucky" since we won;t have the option of early hrs..

I'm so worried that my DD won't be able to see it all....DH has no patience for waiting on lines over the 90 min mark...and 90 min is stretching it....BIG TIME.

anyone who has stay offsite have any suggestions about a plan of action?

thank you


----------



## EEyorelover22

When we were there...the place was packed by 9:15 am when the non resort guests were allowed in.  No one was thrilled about getting up and heading out by 6:30 am on vacation, but we did it because we knew we had to.  We had to get up for Rip Ride Rocket too the next day as well...not as early though.

I'm not sure I'd do it if I were not staying on site.  We had a reservation for Royal Pacific and I was even considering not going, but it was too late and it would have really messed up everything.  And, it probably is the last time we will travel as a family because my son just graduated and my daughter will next year.  So, we went, we got up early and we did have a good time.

I do believe what someone posted about Sundays is true though...not as busy.  We talked with a man on the 4th that said he had been there on Wed or Thurs of the previous week and it was shoulder to shoulder people by 8:30 am before the non resort guests were let in.

We went there Saturday evening around 5 pm...we landed at 1:30, got our rental, checked into the hotel, ate dinner and headed over to IOA.  I wanted to know where I was going.  It was packed.  We rode FJ with a wait time of 75 min and waited about 50 min.  We were glad we rode it Sat night, but the lockers were mobbed (travel light if you can) and it was HOT which made it really annoying and frankly, you really cannot see a lot of it with so many people.  If that had been our only experience, it would not have been a good one.  The ride is AWESOME, but I am more than just about rides I guess.


----------



## klacey1

fairyprincess88 said:


> I was WWoHP last Thursday/Friday and stayed off-site at Disney.  On Thursday we got to Universal at 7:30 and they let us in with the on-site guests but directed us to JP side to wait.  There were about 20 of us in line at 8:30 when suddenly they pulled back the rope and said, "come on in guys", so they let us in a half an hour early.  Went straight to FJ and were on the ride by about 8:45.  Lines were managable for about an hour then it was crazy.  We were waiting for our family members who came to the park at 11 to join us for lunch at Three Broomsticks but after 3 phone calls trying to locate them, they finally answered and said they were in line to get into the Wizarding World for the last 35 minutes in JP.  On Friday, we started the day in the Studios and went over to Potter around 6.  It was packed but stil managed a ride on FJ using single rider that took 10 minutes and saw the Frog Choir/dancers and shopped in Fliches.  Never made it to Ollivanders due to the never ending 2 hour line at all hours both days.
> 
> Things were busy all day and night both days but things did clear up some for the shops around 9:30-10 at night except for Ollivanders.  They also let us stay in the area well after park closing on Friday as we were still shopping in Honeydukes at 11 pm.



Glad to hear it wasn't too bad-- can't believe there were only 20 people in line at 8:30!! Makes me feel good for staying offsite in November. We're not planning on doing Ollivanders, so don't really mind about the lines there.


----------



## EEyorelover22

klacey1 said:


> Glad to hear it wasn't too bad-- can't believe there were only 20 people in line at 8:30!! Makes me feel good for staying offsite in November. We're not planning on doing Ollivanders, so don't really mind about the lines there.



I think that if you are not doing Ollivanders...it's not a problem as long as you get there early.  When we left on the 4th at 9:15, I am pretty sure the FJ was 45 minutes which is usually goes faster than that and my kids after the first time used single rider.  You really cannot see the people next to you as someone I think already posted.

I also think the crowds change from day to day and there's really no way to predict it.


----------



## nmartin

Many are posting that Sundays typically are not as busy as other days.  We are flying in on Sunday morning and probably won't be at the park until 2pm.  My plan was NOT to do WWOHP that day but to wait to do it on Monday morning so were able to get a early start.  I guess my question is, would it be better to go to WWOHP on Sunday regardless of it being so late in the day or to continue with my original plan or doing it on Monday to get early admittance.  We are staying on site (Aug 22 to 28th).


----------



## EEyorelover22

nmartin said:


> Many are posting that Sundays typically are not as busy as other days.  We are flying in on Sunday morning and probably won't be at the park until 2pm.  My plan was NOT to do WWOHP that day but to wait to do it on Monday morning so were able to get a early start.  I guess my question is, would it be better to go to WWOHP on Sunday regardless of it being so late in the day or to continue with my original plan or doing it on Monday to get early admittance.  We are staying on site (Aug 22 to 28th).



You could do what we did and go check it out.  We walked around and figured out where stuff was and the ride wait time wasn't too bad so we rode.  We did go back the next day as well.  You could always go do other stuff then if it's too busy.  I would assume if you want to do Ollivanders you'd have to go early because it gets to be a long wait fast.  We liked going slow through the castle anyway so didn't mind it...it was rather quick the next morning when there was no wait time.  If you can handle the crowds at the lockers or travel light so you don't have to store anything, it wouldn't be so bad.  That part for us was total chaos.

On the up side...many schools will have started.  I will have been back for a couple weeks already.  I'm not sure about FL Schools...I think they go back early too.


----------



## Metro West

EEyorelover22 said:


> On the up side...many schools will have started.  I will have been back for a couple weeks already.  I'm not sure about FL Schools...I think they go back early too.


 Most of the schools in the Orlando area return to school on 8/23.


----------



## blueiis99

Metro West said:


> Most of the schools in the Orlando area return to school on 8/23.



DRAT!  I was hoping they would all be back in school....  The stratagy planning, is getting more and more hair razing...


----------



## mm42197

nmartin said:


> Many are posting that Sundays typically are not as busy as other days.  We are flying in on Sunday morning and probably won't be at the park until 2pm.  My plan was NOT to do WWOHP that day but to wait to do it on Monday morning so were able to get a early start.  I guess my question is, would it be better to go to WWOHP on Sunday regardless of it being so late in the day or to continue with my original plan or doing it on Monday to get early admittance.  We are staying on site (Aug 22 to 28th).



nmartin if you can plz try and post your crowd report/touring plan when you get there. I'll be staying at WDW same time you are but only plan to do WWOHP the 28th. I'm getting confused  reading all the different touring plans that seem to work. Some say off-site should tour in the evening but now I'm reading the some lucky ppl staying off-site went early and were held in JP but still let in early to WWOHP. I only have one day there. My original plan was to get there before opening and hope for the best and do the rest of the park in the afternoon. ahhh this is getting crazy


----------



## disnewbie108

Hi, pretty much same here...Have 1 and 1/2 days to do IOA/US.  Have 2 day non hop passes, staying off site....What to do?  Early morning or late night??? Going 2nd week of Aug...This is stressing me out!


----------



## mm42197

disnewbie108 said:


> Hi, pretty much same here...Have 1 and 1/2 days to do IOA/US.  Have 2 day non hop passes, staying off site....What to do?  Early morning or late night??? Going 2nd week of Aug...This is stressing me out!



 I feel your pain! Either way I'm sure we'll have a great time. It's Potter's World just seeing it will be awesome. (I just keep telling myself this when I get nutso) ) keep us posted


----------



## bubba's mom

i'm home.....

We were there Tues-Sunday, I reported on HP Wed & Thurs.  We didn't get up early to go Friday and I reported on getting up early for HRRR on Saturday.

Sat nite we had BIL & his family stay overnight and my 2 nieces are big Potter fans like my niece that joined us at the beginning, so I told them (and the rest of the family) if they wanted to see WWoHP, they needed to get up early Sunday morning.  All 3 nieces (who are young teens) wanted to.  (I didn't really want to because our flight home was 9pm last nite--2hr flight + hr ride home .....but, I did it for them).

Anyhow, more girls = slower pace.  Instead of leaving PBH our usualy 6:40/45am time, I told the girls 6:30am we were leaving.  I was proud of all of them when I woke them up, they got up and were ready.  We actually left the hotel at 6:30am 

Now remember...this is a SUNDAY!

We were first in line at our turnstile (only 2 other groups there) by 6:50am.  (walked shortcut from PBH again)  

By about 7:15am there was hardly anyone in line at turnstiles....MUCH different than Wed & Thurs when we went.  (Wed was the most crowded...Thurs a lot LESS crowded)  We were chatting with the TM and she told us Sunday was the least busy of any early entry day.  She didn't know if it was cuz people went to church, or people were checking out and not bothering cuz of the long travel day  but whatever...she flat out told me *SUNDAYS ARE THE LEAST BUSY IN THE MORNING*.

We were let into the park Sunday about 7:35am.  No hold at the LC bridge...directly to WWoHP.  We were in line for the first show at Ollivanders.

After letting out of Ollivanders, my niece who had been looking for a Gryff keychain, spotted one.  She was ticked she spent all her $, but I bought it for her anyway.  $10   My Fla niece also spotted a Gryff scarf...$40something she said.   (wondering if restocked Gryff mdse cuz of those convention peeps?)

After Ollivanders and buying a keychain, we went straight to FJ (told the girls NO bags to locker  )  and it was a 15 min posted wait time, but we steadily walked thru the line (pix to post later).  We kept a steady shuffled pace and went right on.

They loved the ride (except one niece deathly afraid of spiders and didn't care of the dementors...but I told her if I told her they were on the ride, she wouldn't go...she agreed and was happy I didn't tell her and let her just ride to find out herself).

After FJ, we browsed gift shop and looked at our pic.  No line at Butterbeer cart, so I got them all each a frozen butterbeer (later in the day, we'd get a cold and everyone agreed frozen was better--that was 9 ppl).

We went and browsed Honeydukes/Zonkos while sipping butterbeer.  They had a sample of peppermint toads they were handing out (think 'York Peppermint Patty' mini-size).  The girls browsed and sipped and we left after I bought a cauldron cake for my mom.

Outside, 2 of them wanted to ride Dragons...so, I sat & sipped w/ the other one and waited and chatted.

After the ride, we took one last stroll and left by 9am.  INTO the GP droves coming at us! 


So, of my 5 mornings, we went to WWoHP 3 times.  Here's my summary:

If you are *offsite*, I wouldn't go 9am unless you plan to be at the gates for entry by 7am.  FJ jumps to 60+ min wait VERY quickly and Ollivanders gets insanely busy QUICK!  They open the land to everyone without a line around 3pm....lines will be long IN the land, but not to get into the land.

Go later at night...dinnertime or later as there are no lines to get into the land.  If you are waiting outside in any line, at least the sun won't be blaring down on you.

If you are *ONSITE*, go early.  Sundays least crowded.  I know, I know....NOT a morning person, especially on vacation (neither am I), but it couldn't be worth it more!!  I'm am SO NOT a morning person and I did it 3X.  Do it early in your stay and sleep in later....
Onsiters: beeline it for Ollivanders then FJ.

There is more than 1 place to buy butterbeer (again, least lines early when onsiters get in).  IF you find yourself with being in a long line, make sure to put 1 person in 1 line, and go check another place.


----------



## mboekhoff

Bubba's Mom, 

Thank you for all the wonderful advice!  Can't wait to see the pictures


----------



## mm42197

bubba's mom said:


> So, of my 5 mornings, we went to WWoHP 3 times.  Here's my summary:
> 
> If you are *offsite*, I wouldn't go 9am unless you plan to be at the gates for entry by 7am.  FJ jumps to 60+ min wait VERY quickly and Ollivanders gets insanely busy QUICK!  They open the land to everyone without a line around 3pm....lines will be long IN the land, but not to get into the land.
> 
> Go later at night...dinnertime or later as there are no lines to get into the land.  If you are waiting outside in any line, at least the sun won't be blaring down on you.



Thx bubba's mom for your wonderful trip reports, you surely are a dedicated DISer 

I'll be going in end of Aug (staying offsite) and saw that the closing times are much earlier... 8pm  I wonder how that will effect nt touring. This is the only part of my whole vacation that is making me nuts! Not sure DH or DSs would be with me in getting to park by 7am? Would we be standing at the gates? Or would they let us in and hold us somewhere?


----------



## glo

We leave in 17 days. We are going to IOA on Sunday, but we are off site. Could not get a room onsite for 7 of us at an affordable rate. I am curious too...Do we show up at 7am and then wait there in line...are we ushered somewhere? We will have only one day there...going to make it a long one from opening to close. We are probably getting the front of the line ticket for all of us so we can ride other rides in the park. We do lots of Disney but IOA only every few years...so not good at touring there. Should we get there early then do what we can, then go back later in the afternoon? Do we try to get it all in the morning? We range in age from 14 -46. Please, any suggestions for us would be appreciated. I want everyone to enjoy this trip


----------



## bubba's mom

mm42197 said:


> Thx bubba's mom for your wonderful trip reports, you surely are a dedicated DISer



I'm only paying it forward.  I would have never known to go so early if I hadn't been here reading and following.....I can only help others to 'thank' those who've reported & help me 



			
				mm42197 said:
			
		

> I'll be going in end of Aug (staying offsite) and saw that the closing times are much earlier... 8pm  I wonder how that will effect nt touring. This is the only part of my whole vacation that is making me nuts! Not sure DH or DSs would be with me in getting to park by 7am? Would we be standing at the gates? Or would they let us in and hold us somewhere?



If you are in line 15 min before the park closes, you WILL ride.  The park will close while you are riding.  You will be able to shop in Filch's after the ride (they want you to buy the picture  ).  If you are turnstiles before opening, they will just direct you to the left after entry instead of to the right with onsite guests (who have to show their keys).  They would stop you right before WWoHP land.  I did see people who were holding the tickets and handing them to the TM upon entry...but, if you were there early enuf, I don't think you'd get a ticket because you'd be so close to the front of the line.

If you are going for more than one day, try going late before closing, try one morning.  Either way, I'm thinking the whole key to seeing Ollivanders & minimizing wait at FJ is EARLY!  Be there as early as you can.  If not, try late at night before closing. 

Hopefully by your time, lines will drop off because of school starting.


----------



## bubba's mom

glo said:


> We leave in 17 days. We are going to IOA on Sunday, but we are off site. Could not get a room onsite for 7 of us at an affordable rate. I am curious too...Do we show up at 7am and then wait there in line...are we ushered somewhere? We will have only one day there...going to make it a long one from opening to close. We are probably getting the front of the line ticket for all of us so we can ride other rides in the park. We do lots of Disney but IOA only every few years...so not good at touring there. Should we get there early then do what we can, then go back later in the afternoon? Do we try to get it all in the morning? We range in age from 14 -46. Please, any suggestions for us would be appreciated. I want everyone to enjoy this trip



Luckily, Sunday seems to be the lightest day.  Be at the turnstiles as early as you can (not sure what time the parking garage is opening?  Be THERE as early as you can).  When you go in thru POE, you will bear left toward Hulk & Spiderman.  If you can get to thru there as fast as you can, you'll be toward the front of the line for offsite entry.  Granted, there will be lines (because Ollivanders & FJ get lines forming from the onsiters), but it'll be early and not too unbearably hot and hopefully not 90+ minute waits.

btw...esp for offsiters, if you have a powerwalker in your group, send them ahead to get your group a spot.  I saw it quite a bit.


----------



## mm42197

So if I get there at 7am with the onsite ppl we'll be let in with them, head left then they'll hold us outsite WWoHP until 9am, then we'll be some of the 1st GP let in? OK I think I got it.

I have thought about getting a 2 day pass and seeing if I can squeeze in some touring time the 1st nt we get into FL but it'll be after a long day driving and I dont know exact time we'll be getting in?? Dont want to waste the $$ on it if we cant go. I have decided Ollivanders isnt worth it. My boys are too young for the books and movies and I dont think they would 'choose' a 31 yr old  

Thx again for the great advice. I cant believe I'm going to get up this early on vacation. I dont even get up this early normally.


----------



## reelmom

I'm curious to see how the crowds are.  We are planning on going in April.  Hopefully, the crowds will die down a bit but then again, it will be Spring Break.


----------



## bubba's mom

mm42197 said:


> I cant believe I'm going to get up this early on vacation. *I dont even get up this early normally*.




me either!


----------



## MErnst

Me and DS16 leave in 10 days for our 5 day on-site Harry Potter vacation!  We land at MCO approx 9am on Thurs 29th and I'm expecting to be at a park by 11am.  I'm wondering if we should just avoid WWoHP till late afternoon that day?  We are staying onsite at RPR so I'm not too concerned about lines for anything since we have Express Pass.  Any suggestions on arrival day till late afternoon/early evening??  Actually we have lunch ressies at Mythos for 2:30...should we plan on visiting after lunch or dinner?


----------



## MErnst

Me and DS16 leave in 10 days for our 5 day on-site Harry Potter vacation!  We land at MCO approx 9am on Thurs 29th and I'm expecting to be at a park by 11am.  I'm wondering if we should just avoid WWoHP till late afternoon that day?  We are staying onsite at RPR so I'm not too concerned about lines for anything since we have Express Pass.  Any suggestions on arrival day till late afternoon/early evening??  Actually we have lunch ressies at Mythos for 2:30...should we plan on visiting after lunch?


----------



## lasdisney

reelmom said:


> I'm curious to see how the crowds are.  We are planning on going in April.  Hopefully, the crowds will die down a bit but then again, it will be Spring Break.




I want to say thanks to everyone for the input on this thread.  We are going down in March 2011 to use our Orlando Flex tickets that we didn't use last year because it was so cold (couldn't take advantage of water parks).  HP is the big draw for my 11 yr old twin boys.  I was able to gather alot of info about the WWoHP here.  I know the 4 of us can manage it but yesterday my father announced that he wants to come to see HP and he will need a scooter due to mobility issues.  I am very concerned about how he is going to make out inside WWoHP given how jam packed it will be for Cdn spring break, small stores, etc.  

Has anyone experienced a HP visit with a person in a scooter?


----------



## bubba's mom

MErnst said:


> We land at MCO approx 9am on Thurs 29th and I'm expecting to be at a park by 11am.  I'm wondering if we should just avoid WWoHP till late afternoon that day?
> 
> Any suggestions on arrival day till late afternoon/early evening??  Actually we have lunch ressies at Mythos for 2:30...*should we plan on visiting after lunch*?



^ ...yes...there shouldn't be a line to get IN to the land after 3 or so.  Eat lunch then stroll through.  There will be lines for FJ & Ollivanders...maybe Honeydukes/Zonkos...that's a crap shoot...may or may not be a line for that.


----------



## bubba's mom

I promised pix from Sunday morning:

just after opening on our way to Ollivanders:





About 5pm later that day:





Looking back...I think I shoulda taken more pix


----------



## donaldduck352

*Talking about a crowd change!!!!!!!WOW*


----------



## dwtc30813z

Universal partner hotel ticket packages offer early entry (no express pass)
You are let in around 7:30am and is a lot less expensive than Universal on-site hotels


----------



## MErnst

bubba's mom said:


> ^ ...yes...there shouldn't be a line to get IN to the land after 3 or so.  Eat lunch then stroll through.  There will be lines for FJ & Ollivanders...maybe Honeydukes/Zonkos...that's a crap shoot...may or may not be a line for that.



Thanks bubba's mom for all of the good info!!  We are soooo excited about this trip!!  I cannot wait to try a cauldron cake and a butterbeer...yummmm!!


----------



## mm42197

bubba's mom said:


> I promised pix from Sunday morning:
> 
> just after opening on our way to Ollivanders:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About 5pm later that day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking back...I think I shoulda taken more pix



WOW thx for posting! Great pics! The world looks so real. ooo I can't wait even seeing the crowds I want to be standing there staring in those windows! I'm so dorky! I started reading the books way back in 97 when they first came out. To physically see & feel the world is going to blow me away! 



dwtc30813z said:


> Universal partner hotel ticket packages offer early entry (no express pass)
> You are let in around 7:30am and is a lot less expensive than Universal on-site hotels



Thats good info! Thx for sharing


----------



## MAGGIED

We will be at WDW Nov 5 thru 12th and are thinking of taking a day to go see WWOHP... any one have any thoughts on crowds for that time of year.... thanks


----------



## Purseval

Got in line for Ollivander's at 8:08am today (7/20) and it took us 45 minutes to see the show.  You could probably do just as well getting there at 9pm.  We didn't go on FJ but the posted wait time was 20 minutes as we were getting into the line for ollivander's.  It was ok to do once but I wouldn't waste another 45 minutes for that little show.

We aren't HP fans, we have a neice and nephew with us.  That said I have to admit that WWOHP has raised the bar.  Nothing at WDW can match it for detail and theming.  The Haunted Mansion is a distant runnerup for detail in one building but everything in the area is amazing.  The Disney fanatics can grouse all they want but I've been going to Orlando since the mid 1970's and nothing in WDW can approach it.  The planners at WDW must be feeling queasy these days because they have lost the crown.

I am also one of those folks who think the FJ ride is blurry.  Maybe it's my eyes.  My wife agrees.  It is pretty neat but the details in the castle is what really made the trip worthwhile.


----------



## MJmom94

We were there Monday evening July 12th and the forbidden journey ride (around 7:00 pm) had a 60 minute wait, so we went on.  We then bypassed the butterbeer cart (20 or so person wait) and went right into Hogsmead and got butterbeer in less than 30 secs.  We only tried the candy and toy store which were unbearably crowded and seemed wiped out.

I tell you this because on Tues, July 13th in the evening it was much worse in that part of the park.  Forbidden Journey was 90 min and there were lines just to be let into the candy and toy store.  Forget Ollivander's or the Owl Post, youcouldn't even tell in the sea of people where the line started.  The singing frog performance had a group 10 people deep.

On Wed July 14th at about 2:00, we saw for the first time that they were still lining people up in the Jurassic Park area just to be let into the Harry Potter area.  We had lunch in that area on Tues so we know there was no line there the day before.   

So I would guess the earlier in the week the better?


----------



## diberry

Does anybody know please when the last performances of the Frog Chorus and Beaux Batons/Durmstrang take place please? We're planning to go as late as possible in the evening to avoid the main crowds but would like to see those performances if possible.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

MAGGIED said:


> We will be at WDW Nov 5 thru 12th and are thinking of taking a day to go see WWOHP... any one have any thoughts on crowds for that time of year.... thanks



The weekend you're arriving is the end of "Jersey Week" as they call it in WDW.  NJ schools are closed at least 2 days for teachers convention in AC.  Our town's schools are also closed Tues for Election Day.  It's a very popular week to travel and WDW is packed by the end of the week.  We've gone twice that week and can say that Sat MK was open til midnight and it was the most crowded we had ever seen it though I admit we usually go very off peak times.  That trip we stayed for the next week too and it completely emptied out by Monday.  
Last year we spent the Saturday at the end of JW at USO post cruise and it wasn't bad.  Not nearly as crowded as I expected.  Nothing longer than 1/2 hr wait.  No long lines for food/drinks either.


----------



## bubba's mom

MJmom94 said:


> I tell you this because on Tues, July 13th in the evening it was much worse in that part of the park.  Forbidden Journey was 90 min and there were lines just to be let into the candy and toy store.  Forget Ollivander's or the Owl Post, youcouldn't even tell in the sea of people where the line started.  The singing frog performance had a group 10 people deep.
> 
> On Wed July 14th at about 2:00, we saw for the first time that they were still lining people up in the Jurassic Park area just to be let into the Harry Potter area.  We had lunch in that area on Tues so we know there was no line there the day before.
> 
> So I would guess the earlier in the week the better?



We were there those days too...early entry and evenings.  I agree...they were much busier then than Sunday. 



diberry said:


> Does anybody know please when the last performances of the Frog Chorus and Beaux Batons/Durmstrang take place please? We're planning to go as late as possible in the evening to avoid the main crowds but would like to see those performances if possible.



I know one night (Friday?) we went to IOA to take pix at night.  Just as we were setting up the tripod, the BB/D show started.  I would give you a time, but the picture is on my laptop (on DH's desktop right now) and it seems to be having a power issue.  Issue would be: lack of   I'll try to post tomorrow.  But that & the Frog Choir aren't listed times....pot luck.


----------



## diberry

bubba's mom said:


> I know one night (Friday?) we went to IOA to take pix at night.  Just as we were setting up the tripod, the BB/D show started.  I would give you a time, but the picture is on my laptop (on DH's desktop right now) and it seems to be having a power issue.  Issue would be: lack of   I'll try to post tomorrow.  But that & the Frog Choir aren't listed times....pot luck.[/COLOR]


Thank you. We are planning to go on a Friday night too. If you could give me some indication of the time, that would be great, thank you.


----------



## jenny105

I'm going to Disney 10/4-10/9, planning a day (Thursday to be specific) to visit WWoHP.  Reading about the crowds is scary!   I'm so used to going to Universal in the fall mid-week and having no crowds at all!  I'm wondering how crazy it's going to be when I'm there.  I guess only time will tell!


----------



## bubba's mom

diberry said:


> Thank you. We are planning to go on a Friday night too. If you could give me some indication of the time, that would be great, thank you.



Okay....just home w/ a new power supply...fingers crossed 

I checked my pictures for the 2 shows.

The Frog Choir we caught on Thurs, July 15th about 9:30pm

The BB/D show we caught on Fri, July 16th about 9:45pm

There is no scheduled times...think it's luck.  Would like to think there's a show at least every half hour.  If you're in the land/area long enough, you should be able to catch it.  If you really want to see it, ask a TM.

(that said...we have video of both complete shows.  it's a "been there, seen that once" thing for me.  going to have DH upload to youtube here one of these days....)


----------



## diberry

bubba's mom said:


> The Frog Choir we caught on Thurs, July 15th about 9:30pm. The BB/D show we caught on Fri, July 16th about 9:45pm. There is no scheduled times. Would like to think there's a show at least every half hour.


Thank you so much - that's great news that they perform quite late in the evening.


----------



## suzu

I am just back too.  There was a BB/D show at 9:30 PM on Monday evening.  HP area still had huge crowds, but very few people were watching the show (less than 50) most were in shops or in line for one more ride of FJ.


----------



## diberry

Great, thank you!


----------



## Thumper_Man

jenny105 said:


> I'm going to Disney 10/4-10/9, planning a day (Thursday to be specific) to visit WWoHP.  Reading about the crowds is scary!   I'm so used to going to Universal in the fall mid-week and having no crowds at all!  I'm wondering how crazy it's going to be when I'm there.  I guess only time will tell!



We'll be there the following Thursday after you are.  I've been wondering the same thing myself.  We're hoping it will have died down by then with all the kids back in school and such.  We're staying off-site so reading all the posts, it's been sounding a little bit scarier.  I guess only time will tell.


----------



## jenny105

Thumper_Man said:


> We'll be there the following Thursday after you are.  I've been wondering the same thing myself.  We're hoping it will have died down by then with all the kids back in school and such.  We're staying off-site so reading all the posts, it's been sounding a little bit scarier.  I guess only time will tell.



I'm sure that part of the park is going to be busy and I'm expecting to wait to get on Forbidden Journey.  But reading about waiting in long lines just to get into the land itself is scary!  I hope that's done with by the time we get there!


----------



## Lou Holtz

Honestly, I'm not sure how much more crowded Universal is than it normally is this time of year. It probably isn't more than 15%. The same will probably be true of October. It might be 15% more crowded than you are used to.


----------



## Disneyhappy

Just returned Monday night. We went two mornings. At the boat launch at 6:50 for the first boat at 7 AM from PBR. Stood in line to enter the park until gates opened at 7:30 PM. On the first day, we were able to walk through a roped area directly to WWHP and into line for FJ where we waited until amost 8 AM to ride. We rode it twice at which point it was about 8:40 AM. The area was extremnely crowded. Had to wait in line of 10 people to enter the Owl's Post, We left the area by 9:30 AM and the crowds were crazy. The stores are too small to support the crowds right now. We returned later that night around 7:30 PM. Still very crowded. FJ wait time was 80 minutes. There was a line of about 35 people waiting to get into Owl's Post. In the morning, there was already a line at 9:30 AM for Three Broomstick's lunch which was not served until 10 AM. The other two mornings, they had people line up outside WWHP until closer to 8 AM. Two points - 1) it was hot, 2) there were about 40 people in line infront of us. At some point, they allowed people entering  to go outside the roped area which was much broader so tons of people who arrived after us ended up entering WWHP in front of us once they allowed people to enter. Basically, about 200 people ended up in front of us if this makes any sense. Also, the crowds were the worse on Monday AM which I thought would be the least crowded, hoping weekend guests were on their way home and the Harry Potter convention was over. I enjoyed WWHP very much but I am not anxious to returned until the novelty wears off, if it does. US and all other areas of IOA were great, not as crowded. FOTL makes it so much better! The Brazilian tour groups were out in force but seemed much better behaved this trip!


----------



## WambaWanda

JPOJPO said:


> OMG.  Just read about the conference after seeing this post.  Staying off-site so purchased express pass for Sunday.  I've never heard of this conference...how bad do you think it will be on Sunday afternoon?  Looks like the conference ends Sunday morning.  I sure wish I knew about this sooner.



Can you purchase an express pass at the entrance?  I tried online and it said there were none available for the weekend of July 23-25.  I hope there's not a conference that weekend as well.  We are staying off-site too. Thanks!


----------



## WambaWanda

bubba's mom said:


> i'm home.....
> 
> We were there Tues-Sunday, I reported on HP Wed & Thurs.  We didn't get up early to go Friday and I reported on getting up early for HRRR on Saturday.
> 
> Sat nite we had BIL & his family stay overnight and my 2 nieces are big Potter fans like my niece that joined us at the beginning, so I told them (and the rest of the family) if they wanted to see WWoHP, they needed to get up early Sunday morning.  All 3 nieces (who are young teens) wanted to.  (I didn't really want to because our flight home was 9pm last nite--2hr flight + hr ride home .....but, I did it for them).
> 
> Anyhow, more girls = slower pace.  Instead of leaving PBH our usualy 6:40/45am time, I told the girls 6:30am we were leaving.  I was proud of all of them when I woke them up, they got up and were ready.  We actually left the hotel at 6:30am
> 
> Now remember...this is a SUNDAY!
> 
> We were first in line at our turnstile (only 2 other groups there) by 6:50am.  (walked shortcut from PBH again)
> 
> By about 7:15am there was hardly anyone in line at turnstiles....MUCH different than Wed & Thurs when we went.  (Wed was the most crowded...Thurs a lot LESS crowded)  We were chatting with the TM and she told us Sunday was the least busy of any early entry day.  She didn't know if it was cuz people went to church, or people were checking out and not bothering cuz of the long travel day  but whatever...she flat out told me *SUNDAYS ARE THE LEAST BUSY IN THE MORNING*.
> 
> We were let into the park Sunday about 7:35am.  No hold at the LC bridge...directly to WWoHP.  We were in line for the first show at Ollivanders.
> 
> After letting out of Ollivanders, my niece who had been looking for a Gryff keychain, spotted one.  She was ticked she spent all her $, but I bought it for her anyway.  $10   My Fla niece also spotted a Gryff scarf...$40something she said.   (wondering if restocked Gryff mdse cuz of those convention peeps?)
> 
> After Ollivanders and buying a keychain, we went straight to FJ (told the girls NO bags to locker  )  and it was a 15 min posted wait time, but we steadily walked thru the line (pix to post later).  We kept a steady shuffled pace and went right on.
> 
> They loved the ride (except one niece deathly afraid of spiders and didn't care of the dementors...but I told her if I told her they were on the ride, she wouldn't go...she agreed and was happy I didn't tell her and let her just ride to find out herself).
> 
> After FJ, we browsed gift shop and looked at our pic.  No line at Butterbeer cart, so I got them all each a frozen butterbeer (later in the day, we'd get a cold and everyone agreed frozen was better--that was 9 ppl).
> 
> We went and browsed Honeydukes/Zonkos while sipping butterbeer.  They had a sample of peppermint toads they were handing out (think 'York Peppermint Patty' mini-size).  The girls browsed and sipped and we left after I bought a cauldron cake for my mom.
> 
> Outside, 2 of them wanted to ride Dragons...so, I sat & sipped w/ the other one and waited and chatted.
> 
> After the ride, we took one last stroll and left by 9am.  INTO the GP droves coming at us!
> 
> 
> So, of my 5 mornings, we went to WWoHP 3 times.  Here's my summary:
> 
> If you are *offsite*, I wouldn't go 9am unless you plan to be at the gates for entry by 7am.  FJ jumps to 60+ min wait VERY quickly and Ollivanders gets insanely busy QUICK!  They open the land to everyone without a line around 3pm....lines will be long IN the land, but not to get into the land.
> 
> Go later at night...dinnertime or later as there are no lines to get into the land.  If you are waiting outside in any line, at least the sun won't be blaring down on you.
> 
> If you are *ONSITE*, go early.  Sundays least crowded.  I know, I know....NOT a morning person, especially on vacation (neither am I), but it couldn't be worth it more!!  I'm am SO NOT a morning person and I did it 3X.  Do it early in your stay and sleep in later....
> Onsiters: beeline it for Ollivanders then FJ.
> 
> There is more than 1 place to buy butterbeer (again, least lines early when onsiters get in).  IF you find yourself with being in a long line, make sure to put 1 person in 1 line, and go check another place.



Thank you Bubba's Mom for all the helpful info!  We are arriving in Orlando, Fri am on July 23 and leaving Mon am July 26.  We will have Fri afternoon, Sat and Sun at IOA and US.  We are offsite and have park hopper tickets.  We have never been to Universal Orlando, only the CA. one.

After dropping off the luggage at our hotel, we are thinking about getting lunch then going to IOA for the rest of that day.  Maybe we should ride other rides and then go to WWOHP at 3 or 4pm when there's no line to get into that section. I'm hoping that whatever we don't get to do on Fri in WWHoP we can get up early on Sat and Sun or do HP in the afternoons.  I have not been able to get express passes for any of the days online.  Do they sell them at the front gate?  Are we doomed if we don't have any express passes?

We are probably insane by going on a busy July weekend, but it's the only time we can squeeze in and we are all huge Harry Potter fans!


----------



## Purseval

We got on the FJ queue tonight(7/21) at 9:45pm and were off the ride (which is about 4 minutes long) by 10:05.  We found that we had a shorter wait in the evening than the morning so this morning, even though we had early entry, we didn't bother to go over there.  It is still crazy crowded during the day so we spent that time doing other rides.  My neice and nephew didn't ride FJ at all today.  They said it was really nice for a simulator but the preferred rollercoasters.  So when we were in line for FJ they were riding Dragon Challenge.

Out of all the things at WWOHP it looks like they spent the least time on Dragon Challenge.  The ride is the same as Dueling Dragons was and they actually made the theming worse by plastering over the old castle.  It's dull and dreary but they loved the ride itself.

Here is a picture of the village we took from the Hippogriff, click on it to enlarge:


----------



## WambaWanda

We will be going to IOA/WWOHP tomorrow, Sat and Sun.  The weather forecast doesn't look that great, so I guess we'll be standing in lines with our ponchos.     We are still very excited about going and will try to give a crowd report each day we're there.  If anyone was there today, how were the crowds?  I'm still trying to figure out if I can get express passes at the front gate.  Anyone know??

Can't wait till tomorrow!


----------



## Purseval

Expect large crowds all weekend.  It is the busy season, the hotels are all booked solid and Brazilian tour groups are all over the place.  If your goal is to get on all of the IOA rides then being early is your best strategy since most early arrivers will be heading for WWOHP.  If your goal is WWOHP keep in mind that there was a 45-minute wait for Ollivanders by 8am, one hour before official opening time.  So even if you are early you will have a long wait due to the hotel guests.  It has been relatively uncrowded between 8 and 10pm and it's been hot as all get out between 11am and 6pm.  Rain may actually be a relief.  Remember that you can get free ice water from any vendor who has a drink machine so bring a refillable water bottle and have a great time.


We are not big fans of express passes, we believe they are way overpriced and offer no help at all in WWOHP.  Skip them unless you believe it is your only hope to get on the rides.  You can buy them at any time so get there, walk around a while then decide.  If you do buy them DO NOT USE THEM on a short line.  Ask the attendant what the wait is and if it's less than 30 minutes save the pass until it gets more crowded.  If I had a nickel for each time I've seen a family waste their passes on a walkon ride I'd have free express passes for life.


----------



## asta

WambaWanda said:


> We will be going to IOA/WWOHP tomorrow, Sat and Sun.  The weather forecast doesn't look that great, so I guess we'll be standing in lines with our ponchos.     We are still very excited about going and will try to give a crowd report each day we're there.  If anyone was there today, how were the crowds?  I'm still trying to figure out if I can get express passes at the front gate.  Anyone know??
> 
> Can't wait till tomorrow!



I'm here now 7/22 @7:25 and exhausted back in my room at the HRH. We started this morning by waiting at the gate 7am. They let us in the main gate sometime around 7:40 and we walked straight back and into the Harry Potter area. While waiting at the main gate we saw them escort a large group (100) into the park about 7:15. I asked and was told this group was with Virgin tours and had special privileges because they were a captive audience (I don't know what that means). They also brought a horticulture tour group through around 7:30. Tip about entering-when walking in from the Seuss side make sure you take the left hand shortcut behind the carousel. This will get you their much quicker. We rode FJ twice (yea, I barely fit but they pushed hard and let me go, I didn't see anyone turned away.) After this the line for Olivander's was already very long. Too long for me to wait. I hung around and people watched while the rest of the family rode DC a couple of times. Enjoyed a frozen Butterbeer. It tastes like frozen butterscotch and was very good. Buy this in Hogshead Tavern with no line instead of from the outside stand. The shopping was very crowded and the store clerk told me they had sold out of a lot of things. The best bet is the candy store because it is easier to restock food items. It looked like they let the non hotel guests in at 8:45. The first sign of this was the appearance of one of the dreaded South American tour groups. We left the area soon after and spent the rest of the day in other park areas. I didn't notice anyone selling the express tickets but I saw lots of people using them so they must have been for sale.


----------



## CaptHomer

This is the crowd about 9:45 AM on July 16th.  It starts by the bridge at Ripsaw Falls and ends at the bridge into Harry Potter.  We got into Harry Potter when the gates opened at 7:30.  I think this was the 2nd day we were there.  I posted the pictures backwards to show where the line started.  It will be a much more pleasant experience if you stay onsite.

The last day we were there we were the first group into Olivanders.  DD didn't get picked though.  DS was first one on Dueling Dragons, actually he was the only one on and was the only rider on both coasters.

As someone mentioned before the South American tour groups are plentiful.


----------



## bubba's mom

asta said:


> I'm here now 7/22 @7:25 and exhausted back in my room at the HRH. We started this morning by waiting at the gate 7am. They let us in the main gate sometime around 7:40 and we walked straight back and into the Harry Potter area. While waiting at the main gate we saw them escort a large group (100) into the park about 7:15. I asked and was told this group was with Virgin tours and had special privileges because they were a captive audience (I don't know what that means). They also brought a horticulture tour group through around 7:30. Tip about entering-when walking in from the Seuss side make sure you take the left hand shortcut behind the carousel. This will get you their much quicker. We rode FJ twice (yea, I barely fit but they pushed hard and let me go, I didn't see anyone turned away.) After this the line for Olivander's was already very long. Too long for me to wait. I hung around and people watched while the rest of the family rode DC a couple of times. Enjoyed a frozen Butterbeer. It tastes like frozen butterscotch and was very good. Buy this in Hogshead Tavern with no line instead of from the outside stand. The shopping was very crowded and the store clerk told me they had sold out of a lot of things. The best bet is the candy store because it is easier to restock food items. It looked like they let the non hotel guests in at 8:45. The first sign of this was the appearance of one of the dreaded South American tour groups. We left the area soon after and spent the rest of the day in other park areas. I didn't notice anyone selling the express tickets but I saw lots of people using them so they must have been for sale.



We saw the Virgin tour peeps too...but I don't think I ever saw about 100....maybe about 50 or so?  They didn't seem to impact Ollivander's show or FJ that early...so, I didn't worry about them.

You should have stopped at Ollivander's first...that line gets long right away...whereas FJ line keeps moving early because of the way it loads.  I would (one day park was open 10 min, and the line was already 30 min wait!  ) recommend Ollivander's FIRST and then FJ.  We did it that way every time and of the 2 out of 3 days we rode FJ, it was practically walk on..even after Ollivander's show.

Sounds like a successful morning tho


----------



## bubba's mom

CaptHomer said:


> This is the crowd about 8:45 AM on July 16th.  It starts by the bridge at Ripsaw Falls and ends at the bridge into Harry Potter.  We got into Harry Potter when the gates opened at 7:30.  I think this was the 2nd day we were there.  I posted the pictures backwards to show where the line started.  It will be a much more pleasant experience if you stay onsite.
> 
> The last day we were there we were the first group into Olivanders.  DD didn't get picked though.  DS was first one on Dueling Dragons, actually he was the only one on and was the only rider on both coasters.
> 
> As someone mentioned before the South American tour groups are plentiful.



yep....those were the lines we saw around noon....masking tape on the ground and all 

No way I'd be standing in that line....the line for Ollivanders is probably already 30/45min wait...and FJ prolly 30min...but a better bet than Ollivanders.

Your pix are an excellent advertisement for staying onsite.  Can you image the people who don't know what they're in for if they aren't onsite?


----------



## abooch

So how are the other areas and rides at IOA/US? Long waits? Not bad? any info.. lol


----------



## asta

bubba's mom said:


> We saw the Virgin tour peeps too...but I don't think I ever saw about 100....maybe about 50 or so?  They didn't seem to impact Ollivander's show or FJ that early...so, I didn't worry about them.
> 
> You should have stopped at Ollivander's first...that line gets long right away...whereas FJ line keeps moving early because of the way it loads.  I would (one day park was open 10 min, and the line was already 30 min wait!  ) recommend Ollivander's FIRST and then FJ.  We did it that way every time and of the 2 out of 3 days we rode FJ, it was practically walk on..even after Ollivander's show.
> 
> Sounds like a successful morning tho



I think we had a great day and I think the Harry Potter area is great, maybe a little small but love the look. Also forgot to mention that we rode the Flight of the Hippograph. Loved the Hagrid theming and also loved that they smoothed out that rough stop from the Unicorn ride it replaced.

I was just guessing about the Virgin tour foul size. It could have been closer to 50.


----------



## bubba's mom

abooch said:


> So how are the other areas and rides at IOA/US? Long waits? Not bad? any info.. lol



For July....not bad.

mof, after we arrived around 3:30, did FJ and ate dinner at 3 Broomsticks, we saw Hulk had posted time of 30min.  We waited for front seat...was about 20-30 minutes.

Hulk is usually 60+ min this time of year.

I think standby times are pretty good actually!


----------



## mm42197

asta said:


> the dreaded South American tour groups.






CaptHomer said:


> As someone mentioned before the South American tour groups are plentiful.



those are some pics Capt! 

You both talk about the South American tours groups, what's up with them and do I have to worry about them during my trip in Aug?



bubba's mom said:


> Your pix are an excellent advertisement for staying onsite.  Can you image the people who don't know what they're in for if they aren't onsite?




bubba's mom thx to your wonderful trip report and others I know full well what I'm in for and I'm still ... staying offsite, getting to gate BY 7am, ON my vacation... gasp

wish me luck


----------



## slalanc01

mm42197 said:


> those are some pics Capt!
> 
> You both talk about the South American tours groups, what's up with them and do I have to worry about them during my trip in Aug?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubba's mom thx to your wonderful trip report and others I know full well what I'm in for and I'm still ... staying offsite, getting to gate BY 7am, ON my vacation... gasp
> 
> wish me luck



Same question! I will be there 9-12 august, Do you know if all these tour group will be over at this time?  

bubba's mom you ate at 3 Boomstick, how was the queue line? Which time of the day is better to eat at 3 Boomstick?

Thanks everybody for keeping this wonderfull thread alive! I will post some comment when i will be there in August!


----------



## mm42197

oh someone will have to tell me how to post to the thread when I'm down there. I dont have a laptop but I do have some browser access from my cell phone


----------



## asta

I don't want to start a bad conversation about the you groups. They are just so noticeable because they are all dressed the same and sometimes they are very large. When they arrive in an area or ride it can make the area congested or the ride wait longer. I haven't noticed them cutting line as much this year as in the past. They do seem to really like the single rider lines. Their tour guides are real pros and I think they know all of the tricks. It's just hard at times to manuver around them.


----------



## asta

mm42197 said:


> oh someone will have to tell me how to post to the thread when I'm down there. I dont have a laptop but I do have some browser access from my cell phone



I'm posting from my iPhone over the 3G network. It works great.


----------



## bubba's mom

mm42197 said:


> bubba's mom thx to your wonderful trip report and others I know full well what I'm in for and I'm still ... staying offsite, getting to gate BY 7am, ON my vacation... gasp
> 
> wish me luck



LUCK!!!   You should be okay...you are well informed and KNOW to be at turnstiles by 7am and head to the left.  You will one of the firsts in line because most are heading to the right (onsiters).



slalanc01 said:


> bubba's mom you ate at 3 Boomstick, how was the queue line? Which time of the day is better to eat at 3 Boomstick?



actually...none really, and yes, we were surprised.  But we eat early and were there about 5:30pm.  I must say, they run this place WONDERFULLY!!!   I really like the fact that THEY seat you.  Seems to eliminate a lot of "few people taking up big tables" and such.  We had 1 party in front of us and then we were directed where to order, where to pick up and took us to be seated.  Probably the best queue in all of HP.  Maybe the trick is AFTER lunchtime and before dinner (dinner meaning the peeps who eat like 6/7/8pm).



asta said:


> I don't want to start a bad conversation about the you groups. They are just so noticeable because they are all dressed the same and sometimes they are very large. When they arrive in an area or ride it can make the area congested or the ride wait longer. I haven't noticed them cutting line as much this year as in the past. They do seem to really like the single rider lines. Their tour guides are real pros and I think they know all of the tricks. It's just hard at times to manuver around them.



I was annoyed with them twice our trip.  Once, we ate lunch at Louie's at the Studios, and these people didn't seem to realize that TWO people can fit thru a doorway.   I was NOT standing there WAITING to come OUT when they were all herding IN.  So, I just pushed my way out saying "2 people can fit thru doorways people" knowing full well they may not have understood me...but screw it.  I live in this country and pay my taxes.  Have some manners people. 
Second time was when we were leaving IOA.  We always leave thru Traders (gift shop).  There was a group sitting right outside the door!  We were literally stepping on them because they were all huddled under the roof where it was shady.  Now...c'mon...really people??  I was surprised IOA didn't make them move, as they could have been trampled...honest.


----------



## mm42197

asta said:


> I'm posting from my iPhone over the 3G network. It works great.



hmm?? I tried once getting the boards from my cell I'm just not sure my browser is able to get the whole internet. Its not a smart phone. I have the LG Dare with Verizon as my carrier. I was thinking maybe I didnt go to the right place, but not all the stuff came in (like my subscribed threads). I'll sure try though!


----------



## mm42197

bubba's mom said:


> LUCK!!!   You should be okay...you are well informed and KNOW to be at turnstiles by 7am and head to the left.  You will one of the firsts in line because most are heading to the right (onsiters).
> 
> just to make sure am I heading left toward Spiderman and those rides all the way around the park to WWoHP.... ugh I still cant get over the 7am part
> 
> actually...none really, and yes, we were surprised.  But we eat early and were there about 5:30pm.  I must say, they run this place WONDERFULLY!!!   I really like the fact that THEY seat you.  Seems to eliminate a lot of "few people taking up big tables" and such.  We had 1 party in front of us and then we were directed where to order, where to pick up and took us to be seated.  Probably the best queue in all of HP.  Maybe the trick is AFTER lunchtime and before dinner (dinner meaning the peeps who eat like 6/7/8pm).
> 
> Oh I cant wait I so want to have lunch here!
> 
> 
> [/COLOR][/SIZE]



Oh BTW does anyone know if there is a thread just of WWoHP pics?


----------



## mm42197

asta said:


> I don't want to start a bad conversation about the you groups. They are just so noticeable because they are all dressed the same and sometimes they are very large. When they arrive in an area or ride it can make the area congested or the ride wait longer. I haven't noticed them cutting line as much this year as in the past. They do seem to really like the single rider lines. Their tour guides are real pros and I think they know all of the tricks. It's just hard at times to manuver around them.



I did see a couple of medium sized groups last May during our trips. Each time they were practically running to the next attraction (I guess they are on a tight schedule). I wasnt sure if there was something different about these groups.


----------



## CaptHomer

The only negative I saw towards the groups was that they would all lay their backpacks on a bench and leave them.  There would probably be 50 backpacks covering benches and you couldn't use them.


----------



## WambaWanda

Purseval said:


> Expect large crowds all weekend.  It is the busy season, the hotels are all booked solid and Brazilian tour groups are all over the place.  If your goal is to get on all of the IOA rides then being early is your best strategy since most early arrivers will be heading for WWOHP.  If your goal is WWOHP keep in mind that there was a 45-minute wait for Ollivanders by 8am, one hour before official opening time.  So even if you are early you will have a long wait due to the hotel guests.  It has been relatively uncrowded between 8 and 10pm and it's been hot as all get out between 11am and 6pm.  Rain may actually be a relief.  Remember that you can get free ice water from any vendor who has a drink machine so bring a refillable water bottle and have a great time.
> 
> 
> We are not big fans of express passes, we believe they are way overpriced and offer no help at all in WWOHP.  Skip them unless you believe it is your only hope to get on the rides.  You can buy them at any time so get there, walk around a while then decide.  If you do buy them DO NOT USE THEM on a short line.  Ask the attendant what the wait is and if it's less than 30 minutes save the pass until it gets more crowded.  If I had a nickel for each time I've seen a family waste their passes on a walkon ride I'd have free express passes for life.
> 
> Thanks so much for the great tips!  Our main goal is to do HP and we have 3 days to accomplish that.  We will do other rides from 10-2. Wish we were onsite, but oh well, I guess it will be an adventure!??   I will wait on the express passes and see how things go...  Loved the water bottle idea and the warning about the tour groups.  Thanks again!


----------



## CaptHomer

This is the line to Olivanders at 8:10 AM on July 15th (before the general public is let in).  We made it into the 2nd group the first day and the 1st group the second day.  Best thing to do is go there first then to FJ.

Homer


----------



## WambaWanda

asta said:


> I'm here now 7/22 @7:25 and exhausted back in my room at the HRH. We started this morning by waiting at the gate 7am. They let us in the main gate sometime around 7:40 and we walked straight back and into the Harry Potter area. While waiting at the main gate we saw them escort a large group (100) into the park about 7:15. I asked and was told this group was with Virgin tours and had special privileges because they were a captive audience (I don't know what that means). They also brought a horticulture tour group through around 7:30. Tip about entering-when walking in from the Seuss side make sure you take the left hand shortcut behind the carousel. This will get you their much quicker. We rode FJ twice (yea, I barely fit but they pushed hard and let me go, I didn't see anyone turned away.) After this the line for Olivander's was already very long. Too long for me to wait. I hung around and people watched while the rest of the family rode DC a couple of times. Enjoyed a frozen Butterbeer. It tastes like frozen butterscotch and was very good. Buy this in Hogshead Tavern with no line instead of from the outside stand. The shopping was very crowded and the store clerk told me they had sold out of a lot of things. The best bet is the candy store because it is easier to restock food items. It looked like they let the non hotel guests in at 8:45. The first sign of this was the appearance of one of the dreaded South American tour groups. We left the area soon after and spent the rest of the day in other park areas. I didn't notice anyone selling the express tickets but I saw lots of people using them so they must have been for sale.



Thanks for the update and tips!  I'm kinda freaking out about those tour groups.  We might try to get to the gate real early Sat just to see what we can get done in HP, but if the line is long just to get in that section, then we will wait until the afternoon.  Of course it will probably be pouring on us the whole time with lovely Bonnie hanging around below Fl, but maybe it will cool things down a little.


----------



## stnet

Do the partner hotels of Universal get early access also?


----------



## CaptHomer

stnet said:


> Do the partner hotels of Universal get early access also?



Yes.  I don't think the 3 onsite hotels could even hold as many people as were in there for early admission.  Maybe they could but not everyone in the hotels goes to Harry Potter first thing in the morning.


----------



## asta

WambaWanda said:


> Thanks for the update and tips!  I'm kinda freaking out about those tour groups.  We might try to get to the gate real early Sat just to see what we can get done in HP, but if the line is long just to get in that section, then we will wait until the afternoon.  Of course it will probably be pouring on us the whole time with lovely Bonnie hanging around below Fl, but maybe it will cool things down a little.



If the rain cools things down it wouldn't be a bad thing. Don't worry too much about the tour groups. They are here but so far they haven't bothered me as much as in the past. A big plus that I have noticed this year is that a lot of the visitors seem to be British. I know that this isn't always the case but I generally find them pleasant. They seem to be on the same page as us regarding giving others personal space. Maybe it's the accent but they seem so polite and aware of others around them.


----------



## WambaWanda

Thanks for all the great info everyone!  I think we might try an early dinner at 3 Broomsticks too.  We are on our way tomorrow and hope to give an update tomorrow night after our first try in HP world.


----------



## tarrbear

bubba's mom said:


> Be at the turnstiles as early as you can (not sure what time the parking garage is opening?  Be THERE as early as you can).



When we went super early in 2008 we arrived at 5am and they opened the parking a bit before 6am, and more recently when we went early the parking grage was opened when we arrived (about 6:30am-7:00am)

Then again both time were for the Ellen Degeneres Show sooooo I don't know if that effected it.

But I think the first time was a exception because the line of cars became very long (..... no this had absolutely nothing to do with the Jonas Brothers.... haha)





Back on topic- I will be going to the WWOHP soon and I have a question, where is Ollivanders exactly at. Details would be helpful please.


----------



## asta

Olivander's is on the rightt as you enter from Dr Seuss/Mythos area. On the right first you see Hogwarts Express, Dragon Challenge entrance and then the Owlery. Olivander's entrance is at the far end of the building connected to the Owlery and the line forms at this end in an area before you get to the Flight of the Hippograph.


----------



## nmartin

asta said:


> I'm here now 7/22 @7:25 and exhausted back in my room at the HRH. We started this morning by waiting at the gate 7am. They let us in the main gate sometime around 7:40 and we walked straight back and into the Harry Potter area. While waiting at the main gate we saw them escort a large group (100) into the park about 7:15. I asked and was told this group was with Virgin tours and had special privileges because they were a captive audience (I don't know what that means). They also brought a horticulture tour group through around 7:30. Tip about entering-when walking in from the Seuss side make sure you take the left hand shortcut behind the carousel. This will get you their much quicker. We rode FJ twice (yea, I barely fit but they pushed hard and let me go, I didn't see anyone turned away.) After this the line for Olivander's was already very long. Too long for me to wait. I hung around and people watched while the rest of the family rode DC a couple of times. Enjoyed a frozen Butterbeer. It tastes like frozen butterscotch and was very good. Buy this in Hogshead Tavern with no line instead of from the outside stand. The shopping was very crowded and the store clerk told me they had sold out of a lot of things. The best bet is the candy store because it is easier to restock food items. It looked like they let the non hotel guests in at 8:45. The first sign of this was the appearance of one of the dreaded South American tour groups. We left the area soon after and spent the rest of the day in other park areas. I didn't notice anyone selling the express tickets but I saw lots of people using them so they must have been for sale.



Great info thanks!


----------



## wilma-bride

I know this is the crowd report thread but I really don't want ot start a new thread just for one little question.  Is it worth doing Ollivanders at all if you don't have kids, it will just be DH and I?


----------



## Purseval

You wait in the Ollivanders line for 45  minutes to an hour then they let about 20 people in.  Some guy (Ollivander?) picks a member of the audience, asks a few questions then describes a wand.  He hands the wand over and asks the person to point it and say a spell word.  Something bad happens.  He asks a few more questions then picks out a different wand.  Again he describes it, hands it over and the repeat the process.  Something bad happens again.  Finally they get it right.  The entire process takes a couple of minutes, the effects are cheesy and it's only worth the wait for the one person picked out.  I'd give it a 3 on a scale of 1 to 10.  Even the HP fans we took with us thought it was lame and not worth the wait.  2 out of those 3 points I gave it are for the detailing in the shop, as far as theming goes it has the same rich details as the rest of WWOHP.

The wands are $30.84 with tax.  Once you get one, hold it and wave it around a few times I can see the novelty wearing off pretty fast.  If you want one without the show there is also a back entrance to Ollivanders but, at times, the line for that was almost as long as the show line.


----------



## wilma-bride

Purseval said:


> You wait in the Ollivanders line for 45  minutes to an hour then they let about 20 people in.  Some guy picks a member of the audience, asks a few questions then describes a wand.  He hands the wand over and asks the person to point it and say a spell word.  Somehing bad happens.  He asks a few more questions then picks out a different wand.  Again he describes it, hands it over and the repeat the process.  Something bad happens again.  Finally they get it right.  The entire process takes a couple of minutes, the effects are cheesy and it's only worth the wait for the one person picked out.  I'd give it a 3 on a scale of 1 to 10.  Even the HP fans we took with us thought it was lame and not worth the wait.
> 
> The wands are $30.84 with tax.  Once you get one, hold it and wave it around a few times I can see the novelty wearing off pretty fast.  If you want one without the show there is also a back entrance to Ollivanders but, at times, the line for that was almost as long as the show line.



Thank you, my DD does want a wand - it is on the loooooooooonnnnnnng list of HP stuff she has asked us to bring back for her.  However, if I can get her one without having to sit (or stand) through a cheesy show and if it really isn't worth seeing, I think I might try that option.


----------



## diberry

You can see it on youtube. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9h7W5C_I4M&feature=related - there are tons of them. I think if I had a child with me I'd do it just in case they were the chosen child but not otherwise (but that's just a personal opinion).

Edit - what I meant was that, having seen it on youtube, I feel like I've done it and am happy to skip the line!


----------



## damo

wilma-bride said:


> I know this is the crowd report thread but I really don't want ot start a new thread just for one little question.  Is it worth doing Ollivanders at all if you don't have kids, it will just be DH and I?



As huge hp fans we really enjoyed it because it is so authentic.  However I wouldn't wait in line very long for it.


----------



## asta

asta said:


> Olivander's is on the left as you enter from Dr Seuss/Mythos area. On the left first you see Hogwarts Express, Dragon Challenge entrance and then the Owlery. Olivander's entrance is at the far end of the building connected to the Owlery and the line forms at this end in an area before you get to the Flight of the Hippograph.




I need to edit my post. Olivanders is on the right. In fact everthing in my post that talked about 'left' should have been right. That's what I get for posting late at night.


----------



## bubba's mom

mm42197 said:


> Oh BTW does anyone know if there is a thread just of WWoHP pics?



haven't seen one....just general pix



mm42197 said:


> I did see a couple of medium sized groups last May during our trips. Each time they were practically running to the next attraction (I guess they are on a tight schedule). I wasnt sure if there was something different about these groups.



THAT is what got us the day we went to the Studios around 8:50am to ride HRRR.  A group was ahead of us and literally running to the ride   If you got one of them in front of you..forget it!



CaptHomer said:


> The only negative I saw towards the groups was that they would all lay their backpacks on a bench and leave them.  There would probably be 50 backpacks covering benches and you couldn't use them.



I would have absolutely NO problem moving some aside/putting some on the ground.  Benches are there to sit on...not hold backpacks. 



CaptHomer said:


> This is the line to Olivanders at 8:10 AM on July 15th (before the general public is let in).  We made it into the 2nd group the first day and the 1st group the second day.  Best thing to do is go there first then to FJ.



See the bald man in white shirt, blue shorts, beard & flipflops?  The corner of that building is a 30 minute wait.   And look how much further the line is past him!  Which...when we were there, was typical 



WambaWanda said:


> Of course it will probably be pouring on us the whole time with lovely Bonnie hanging around below Fl, but maybe it will cool things down a little.



I don't think you should have that close of a hit.  It's staying more south over Miami.... Clouds and some rain...but not downpours.... Good luck and take ponchos!!



asta said:


> ...I have noticed this year is that a lot of the visitors seem to be British.



I noticed that too!


----------



## mjohnson96

> Originally Posted by asta
> ...I have noticed this year is that a lot of the visitors seem to be British.



This was actually one of the best parts of our stay, DH thought that with the British accents around it make the experience more real.  Plus you couldn't help be excited when you have other people just really happy to be there too!


----------



## diberry

I'd be happy to accept any offers to come over indefinitely and add my British accent to the general atmosphere if anyone would care to fund my stay (Think there may be several thousand other Brits who'd join in!!!)


----------



## Purseval

This is school vacation time in England, also a holiday period that used to be known as factory week.  There would be masses of Brits here HP or no HP.  They are easy to spot without hearing them, just look for the folks with the pasty complexions   Back in England one of the signs that lets your neighbors know you've been on holiday is coming back with a tan.


----------



## wilma-bride

Purseval said:


> This is school vacation time in England, also a holiday period that used to be known as factory week.  There would be masses of Brits here HP or no HP.  They are easy to spot without hearing them, just look for the folks with the pasty complexions   Back in England one of the signs that lets your neighbors know you've been on holiday is coming back with a tan.



Haha, you're right on the 'tan' bit.  We always joke that my DD looks healthy when she has been in the sun - she goes from blue to white 

Technically, a lot of the UK schools only 'break up' for the summer today though (some finished last Friday) but I believe the Scottish/Irish schools finish in late June/early July.


----------



## Purseval

The public schools finish now but the private schools usually break up earlier.  My wife was born in Cheltenham and taught school in Bury St. Edmunds.  One of her daughters teaches in Worthing now.


----------



## mm42197

diberry said:


> I'd be happy to accept any offers to come over indefinitely and add my British accent to the general atmosphere if anyone would care to fund my stay (Think there may be several thousand other Brits who'd join in!!!)



 you literally made me laugh out loud!! Wish I could help you out there


----------



## wilma-bride

Purseval said:


> The public schools finish now but the private schools usually break up earlier.  My wife was born in Cheltenham and taught school in Bury St. Edmunds.  One of her daughters teaches in Worthing now.



Oh, well there you go - this poor Brit knows nothing about private schools


----------



## mm42197

bubba's mom said:


> haven't seen one....just general pix
> 
> thx just getting super excited seeing ppl post their pics on here
> 
> THAT is what got us the day we went to the Studios around 8:50am to ride HRRR.  A group was ahead of us and literally running to the ride   If you got one of them in front of you..forget it!
> 
> I know THAT happened to us a bunch of times
> 
> I would have absolutely NO problem moving some aside/putting some on the ground.  Benches are there to sit on...not hold backpacks.



me either!


----------



## disney-super-mom

stnet said:


> Do the partner hotels of Universal get early access also?





CaptHomer said:


> Yes.  I don't think the 3 onsite hotels could even hold as many people as were in there for early admission.  Maybe they could but not everyone in the hotels goes to Harry Potter first thing in the morning.



They do?  I've not heard this before.  Which partner hotels get early access?


Edited:  Whoops, nevermind.  I found it.  The people who purchased Universal Vacations Packages get early access too, along with the onsite guests.


----------



## CaptHomer

You can check Universal's website and book a package.  It will give you a list of hotels (not just onsite.)

http://www.universalorlando.com/Florida_Vacation_Packages/nf/partnerhotels.aspx?ComponentId=12202&SourcePageId=10638#7


----------



## spima3

CaptHomer said:


> You can check Universal's website and book a package.  It will give you a list of hotels (not just onsite.)



Question for the experts here.  Like everyone else I am watching the crowd reports fanatically, as we are booked for Sept, and can't change the date.

I was thinking of getting a room at Royal Pacific for one night just to get the early access, because WWoHP is the ONLY reason we are going to IOA, and I want to be able to enjoy it without huge crowds.  

However, I read somewhere else that the early entry is only given during certain busy times.  As the hours for Sept are 9 to 6 pm, slower season  ?, does that mean no early entry?  I don't care about FOL for the other areas.


----------



## nmartin

asta said:


> I'm here now 7/22 @7:25 and exhausted back in my room at the HRH. We started this morning by waiting at the gate 7am. They let us in the main gate sometime around 7:40 and we walked straight back and into the Harry Potter area. While waiting at the main gate we saw them escort a large group (100) into the park about 7:15. I asked and was told this group was with Virgin tours and had special privileges because they were a captive audience (I don't know what that means). They also brought a horticulture tour group through around 7:30. Tip about entering-when walking in from the Seuss side make sure you take the left hand shortcut behind the carousel. This will get you their much quicker. We rode FJ twice (yea, I barely fit but they pushed hard and let me go, I didn't see anyone turned away.) After this the line for Olivander's was already very long. Too long for me to wait. I hung around and people watched while the rest of the family rode DC a couple of times. Enjoyed a frozen Butterbeer. It tastes like frozen butterscotch and was very good. Buy this in Hogshead Tavern with no line instead of from the outside stand. The shopping was very crowded and the store clerk told me they had sold out of a lot of things. The best bet is the candy store because it is easier to restock food items. It looked like they let the non hotel guests in at 8:45. The first sign of this was the appearance of one of the dreaded South American tour groups. We left the area soon after and spent the rest of the day in other park areas. I didn't notice anyone selling the express tickets but I saw lots of people using them so they must have been for sale.


I am looking at a map printed before WWOHP and I am trying to picture the short cut that you suggested.  Do you mean go Left after the Caro-Seuss-el by "Green Eggs and Ham Cafe"?  This is a very good tip and I want to be perfectly clear which way to turn to bypass some of the crowd?


----------



## Purseval

Actually you go left before you reach the carousel, before you even reach "If I Ran The Zoo".  Once you get into Seuss Land keep looking left and follow the first path that doesn't run you into a blank wall.

Here is a picture of the crowd at 7:30pm on 7/23 after torrential rains in the afternoon.  Click on the picture to enlarge.





We went to Dragon Challenge instead of FJ, turned out to be a good decision.  This next picture was taken at 9:15pm of the line of people waiting to get into the back entrance of Ollivander's.  You can imagine what the show line looked like.


----------



## bubba's mom

Purseval said:


> Actually you go left before you reach the carousel, before you even reach "If I Ran The Zoo".  Once you get into Seuss Land keep looking left and follow the first path that doesn't run you into a blank wall.
> 
> Here is a picture of the crowd at 7:30pm on 7/23 after torrential rains in the afternoon.  Click on the picture to enlarge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went to Dragon Challenge instead of FJ, turned out to be a good decision.  This next picture was taken at 9:15pm of the line of people waiting to get into the back entrance of Ollivander's.  You can imagine what the show line looked like.



nevermind


----------



## brenda1966

spima3 said:


> I was thinking of getting a room at Royal Pacific for one night just to get the early access, because WWoHP is the ONLY reason we are going to IOA, and I want to be able to enjoy it without huge crowds.
> 
> However, I read somewhere else that the early entry is only given during certain busy times.  As the hours for Sept are 9 to 6 pm, slower season  ?, does that mean no early entry?  I don't care about FOL for the other areas.



I'd like to know as well.  What are the advantages to an "onsite" room if offsite "package" rooms are also getting early entry?!  Is FOTL only for onsite guests, not package guests?  And does early entry happen in the off season?


----------



## CaptHomer

brenda1966 said:


> Is FOTL only for onsite guests, not package guests?  And does early entry happen in the off season?



Only the 3 onsite hotel guests get Universal Express but all onsite and partner hotels get early entry to WWOHP.

As for off season early entry I don't think even Universal has an answer yet.  I think they are playing it by ear.  Just my opinion though.


----------



## WambaWanda

Yeay!  We were able to do everything in WWOHP today AND eat a great meal at 3 Broomsticks!  I wonder if the rain had anything to do with it?  Here is the list of what we did.

Day 1  (7/23)

10:00am- Arrived at off-site hotel  (sunny)
2:35 pm-  Left hotel for IOA (in pouring rain)
3:00 pm-  Arrived at park entrance (pouring rain with ponchos on and no line 
              to get into HP land!
3:25 pm-  Got in line for FJ (sign said 45 min wait)  
4:20 pm-  Came out of FJ and looking at our pics in Filch's (DH rode single 
               and was out before us and waiting with Butter Beers!)
4:30 pm-  Tried to ride Hippogriff, but closed after rain.  We didn't have
               a locker for backpack anyway and HP ones were full.  Looked 
               around for a while and gave up.  
5:00 pm-  DH and kids got in line for Dragon ride while I held the backpack.  
               Sign said 15 min, but was a little longer than that.  I stood in line
               for Dervish and Banges while they rode, but my wait was only 10 
               min. so I let many people go ahead until they finally came out.
5:25 pm-  DH and kids came off Dragon and we all shopped in D&B
5:30 pm - DH stood in line at Honeydukes about 30 min and we joined him.
               The line was long inside just to buy the candy!
6pm-  Walked right in to 3 Broomsticks with no wait and had great meal.  Ribs r great!
After dinner, we went to Public Convience and heard Moaning Myrtle.
6:40 pm- Got in line at Olivanders and waited about an hour and 5 min.  Ugh!
             It was cute though, and I'm glad we did it!
8:15-  Rode Hippogriff  (sign said 30 min wait)
8:55-  Got off Dragon ride (sign said 10 or 15min) Not much of a line at all.
After Dragon ride, we ate some Churros.
9:30-  Got in line for Honeydukes again, but waited only 2 or 3 min to get in.
9:45-  Left park   Wonderful day....loved FJ!!!  Time to sleep now.


----------



## Phoenix41

Is there still a line to actually get into the Harry Potter part of the park!?


----------



## nmartin

asta said:


> Olivander's is on the rightt as you enter from Dr Seuss/Mythos area. On the right first you see Hogwarts Express, Dragon Challenge entrance and then the Owlery. Olivander's entrance is at the far end of the building connected to the Owlery and the line forms at this end in an area before you get to the Flight of the Hippograph.



Where is FJ in relation to Olivander's?


----------



## smillerguy

CaptHomer said:


> Only the 3 onsite hotel guests get Universal Express but all onsite and partner hotels get early entry to WWOHP.
> 
> As for off season early entry I don't think even Universal has an answer yet.  I think they are playing it by ear.  Just my opinion though.




I am going this Oct  29 and 30th  first time ever.  We have been to disney  lots, too many according to my DH).  Taking my son for his 9th birthday.  He has read the first 3 harry Potters.

When you go to Universal to book the package for this time,  they list early entry as a benefit of the package so I am thinking they will still let  on site property  guests and those with the package in early.


----------



## Purseval

nmartin said:


> Where is FJ in relation to Olivander's?



Using the same starting directions as the ones you quoted you would pass Ollivanders and it would be about 50 yards straight ahead.  It's the huge castle, no way to miss it.  Looking at this picture, which was taken just past Ollivanders, if you go straight after you pass under the arch you go to FJ.  Head a bit to the right and you get to Flight of the Hippogriff.  Click on it to enlarge


----------



## damo

CaptHomer said:


> Only the 3 onsite hotel guests get Universal Express but all onsite and partner hotels get early entry to WWOHP.
> 
> As for off season early entry I don't think even Universal has an answer yet.  I think they are playing it by ear.  Just my opinion though.



I don't believe that people staying at the partner hotels get early entry unless they have purchased the Harry Potter package.  However, all onsite guests get express and early entry.

These are the perks for normal guests staying at partner hotels:

GUESTS STAYING AT THESE HOTELS WILL ENJOY THE FOLLOWING BENEFITS:
• Discounts on merchandise* at select theme park locations 
• Discounts on food and non-alcoholic beverages at select theme park and CityWalk® locations 
• FREE scheduled transportation to Universal Orlando theme parks 
• Golf reservations and complimentary transportation to select area courses offered through the Golf Universal Orlando Program†


----------



## The Princess

We were at the park last Tuesday the 20th.  
The lines were long but we did all that we wanted to do:Went in the candy store, had butterbeer (like the frozen one better) Went to Olivanders and got 2 wands, went to FJ ate at 3 broomsticks and left.  We were really wiped out since it was so so hot and Universal doesn't really have a cover over the lines so we were right out in the sun the whole time!!! Disney is more "sun and heat friendly"  Glad we went but won't be going back!


----------



## Mikelly1221

nmartin said:


> I am looking at a map printed before WWOHP and I am trying to picture the short cut that you suggested.  Do you mean go Left after the Caro-Seuss-el by "Green Eggs and Ham Cafe"?  This is a very good tip and I want to be perfectly clear which way to turn to bypass some of the crowd?





Purseval said:


> Actually you go left before you reach the carousel, before you even reach "If I Ran The Zoo".  Once you get into Seuss Land keep looking left and follow the first path that doesn't run you into a blank wall.



I looked at the interactive map on the UO website.  Do you go between the Carousel and "If I Ran the Zoo"?  

It seems like you'd be cutting off the corner/avoiding Cat in the Hat & 1 Fish 2 Fish and going between the Carousel and Zoo and going left at the Sky Trolley.  Is that right?


----------



## damo

Mikelly1221 said:


> I looked at the interactive map on the UO website.  Do you go between the Carousel and "If I Ran the Zoo"?
> 
> It seems like you'd be cutting off the corner/avoiding Cat in the Hat & 1 Fish 2 Fish and going between the Carousel and Zoo and going left at the Sky Trolley.  Is that right?



If you go to googlemaps.com you can see the dark pathway very clearly and actually walk it by pulling the little man down onto the map.


----------



## TraceyL

Mikelly1221 said:


> I looked at the interactive map on the UO website.  Do you go between the Carousel and "If I Ran the Zoo"?
> 
> It seems like you'd be cutting off the corner/avoiding Cat in the Hat & 1 Fish 2 Fish and going between the Carousel and Zoo and going left at the Sky Trolley.  Is that right?



Yes, that is the corner you cut off - you actually go around Green Eggs & Ham - closest to the water


----------



## David & Jane

damo said:


> I don't believe that people staying at the partner hotels get early entry unless they have purchased the Harry Potter package.  However, all onsite guests get express and early entry.
> 
> These are the perks for normal guests staying at partner hotels:
> 
> GUESTS STAYING AT THESE HOTELS WILL ENJOY THE FOLLOWING BENEFITS:
>  Discounts on merchandise* at select theme park locations
>  Discounts on food and non-alcoholic beverages at select theme park and CityWalk® locations
>  FREE scheduled transportation to Universal Orlando theme parks
>  Golf reservations and complimentary transportation to select area courses offered through the Golf Universal Orlando Program




I think you have to buy the Harry Potter package to get early enter & thats for a minimum stay of 3 nights


----------



## damo

David & Jane said:


> I think you have to buy the Harry Potter package to get early enter & thats for a minimum stay of 3 nights



If you stay onsite, you don't need to have any package.  If you stay offsite, you do.


----------



## Mikelly1221

damo said:


> If you go to googlemaps.com you can see the dark pathway very clearly and actually walk it by pulling the little man down onto the map.





TraceyL said:


> Yes, that is the corner you cut off - you actually go around Green Eggs & Ham - closest to the water



I'm looking at Googlemaps now (great suggestion! .  It looks like you just stay left of Green Eggs and Ham and there's a little path that goes under the 2 loops of the Sky coaster and comes out by the bridge heading to Lost Continent.  Is that it?

Is there a "rope walk" in the morning where they walk you behind a rope to the land or is it every man/woman/child for themselves?  We're staying onsite to get early entry.


----------



## talfonso

Sorry for the delay, but I went there the second time days ago and saw a lot of turismos (2-3 Argentinean youth herds, an otro, and 5-6 Brazilian tour groups). Again, I waited for the FJ ride as my last one before returning home (on singe-rider line) and did not see any there fortunately!


----------



## damo

Mikelly1221 said:


> I'm looking at Googlemaps now (great suggestion! .  It looks like you just stay left of Green Eggs and Ham and there's a little path that goes under the 2 loops of the Sky coaster and comes out by the bridge heading to Lost Continent.  Is that it?
> 
> Is there a "rope walk" in the morning where they walk you behind a rope to the land or is it every man/woman/child for themselves?  We're staying onsite to get early entry.



I love that with googlemaps you can walk through both parks (pre WWoHP of course).  You can really see how well things are themed.

It isn't a rope walk but you cannot run.  There are employees stationed along the route to make sure people don't run.


----------



## Mikelly1221

damo said:


> I love that with googlemaps you can walk through both parks (pre WWoHP of course).  You can really see how well things are themed.
> 
> It isn't a rope walk but you cannot run.  There are employees stationed along the route to make sure people don't run.



I'm doing the overhead view...is there a way to get to ground level inside the parks?  I have enough Google Maps experience to be dangerous!

ETA: Never mind, I just figured it out!    Thanks for the help everyone!!!


----------



## heidijanesmith

Just got back from HP and thought I would express my experience.  

We stayed on site PBH, we had access to the early entry, one hr early.  We got up at 5:45AM, ugg, went to take the walk thru HHR and ended up riding a rickshaw instead at 6:30AM.  Arrived at IoA at 6:40.  1st family at IoA, hung out by the turnstiles and was let in the park at 7:20.  Rode FJ 1st thing, no wait x2.  Rode DD both sides x4 with no wait.  At 8:45 got a frozen butterbeer, yummy, at the cart outside, again no wait.  Went into Honeydukes and the magic store, starting to get a little crowded. 8:45 line for Olivanders 1hr and Dervish Store 1 hr.  Left WWoHP at 9:00 for Hulk.  Line to get into WWoHP was huge!  Was told that it was an hour just to get in at 9:00 AM.  

Went back to WWoHP at 7:45 PM.  Lines for all stores were huge!  FJ line was 75min with no single rider lines, so we did not try it again.


----------



## Mikelly1221

heidijanesmith said:


> Just got back from HP and thought I would express my experience.
> 
> We stayed on site PBH, we had access to the early entry, one hr early.  We got up at 5:45AM, ugg, went to take the walk thru HHR and ended up riding a rickshaw instead at 6:30AM.  Arrived at IoA at 6:40.  1st family at IoA, hung out by the turnstiles and was let in the park at 7:20.  Rode FJ 1st thing, no wait x2.  Rode DD both sides x4 with no wait.  At 8:45 got a frozen butterbeer, yummy, at the cart outside, again no wait.  Went into Honeydukes and the magic store, starting to get a little crowded. 8:45 line for Olivanders 1hr and Dervish Store 1 hr.  Left WWoHP at 9:00 for Hulk.  Line to get into WWoHP was huge!  Was told that it was an hour just to get in at 9:00 AM.
> 
> Went back to WWoHP at 7:45 PM.  Lines for all stores were huge!  FJ line was 75min with no single rider lines, so we did not try it again.



Thanks for the info!

We're going in a week and staying onsite.  I was thinking that we need to do Ollivanders before FJ...your post makes me think that we need to do all the stores first.  What do you think?  (We'll be child swapping on FJ so we won't need lockers.)

Also, did they say why there wasn't a singler rider line available at FJ in the evening?


----------



## damo

Mikelly1221 said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> We're going in a week and staying onsite.  I was thinking that we need to do Ollivanders before FJ...your post makes me think that we need to do all the stores first.  What do you think?  (We'll be child swapping on FJ so we won't need lockers.)
> 
> Also, did they say why there wasn't a singler rider line available at FJ in the evening?



It probably had a very long wait, so they just closed it off to new people.  That's what they do with single riders on other rides.


----------



## Mikelly1221

damo said:


> It probably had a very long wait, so they just closed it off to new people.  That's what they do with single riders on other rides.



Makes sense-thanks!


----------



## heidijanesmith

Mikelly1221 said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> We're going in a week and staying onsite.  I was thinking that we need to do Ollivanders before FJ...your post makes me think that we need to do all the stores first.  What do you think?  (We'll be child swapping on FJ so we won't need lockers.)
> 
> Also, did they say why there wasn't a singler rider line available at FJ in the evening?[/QUOTE
> 
> I think that I would do Olivanders and Dervish shops 1st if that is something you want to try.  There was no lines for those two shops 1st thing.  After the shops then I would ride FJ.  Missing Olivanders was not a big deal for us, as we did not want a wand.  I should have gone into the Dervish store after FJ, but we went to DD instead.
> 
> I was disappointed by the single rider line being shut down at night, but we were not counting on it as our only time to ride, so it was not a huge deal.


----------



## MaleficentandGoons

We will be there soon!!!  I can't wait!


----------



## JellyBeans

Wow! What a wealth of information. Thanks everyone for posting. We haven't visited since 2003 and can't wait to go back. Our entire family are huge Harry Potter fans.


----------



## bubba's mom

Mikelly1221 said:


> I'm looking at Googlemaps now (great suggestion! .  *It looks like you just stay left of Green Eggs and Ham and there's a little path that goes under the 2 loops of the Sky coaster and comes out by the bridge heading to Lost Continent.  Is that it?*
> Is there a "rope walk" in the morning where they walk you behind a rope to the land or is it every man/woman/child for themselves?  We're staying onsite to get early entry.



Yes...that's it.  And, it's a powerwalk...you know...where you walk SO fast your butt shakes & looks funny from the back 



Mikelly1221 said:


> We're going in a week and staying onsite.  I was thinking that we need to do Ollivanders before FJ...your post makes me think that we need to do all the stores first.  What do you think?  (We'll be child swapping on FJ so we won't need lockers.)



If you WANT to see Ollivander's show, go there *FIRST*!  Line for FJ and stores/butterbeer still won't be as long as that line for Ollivander's gets


----------



## WambaWanda

heidijanesmith said:


> Mikelly1221 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info!
> 
> We're going in a week and staying onsite.  I was thinking that we need to do Ollivanders before FJ...your post makes me think that we need to do all the stores first.  What do you think?  (We'll be child swapping on FJ so we won't need lockers.)
> 
> Also, did they say why there wasn't a singler rider line available at FJ in the evening?[/QUOTE
> 
> I think that I would do Olivanders and Dervish shops 1st if that is something you want to try.  There was no lines for those two shops 1st thing.  After the shops then I would ride FJ.  Missing Olivanders was not a big deal for us, as we did not want a wand.  I should have gone into the Dervish store after FJ, but we went to DD instead.
> 
> I was disappointed by the single rider line being shut down at night, but we were not
> counting on it as our only time to ride, so it was not a huge deal.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We used the single rider line last night 7/24 at 9pm.
Click to expand...


----------



## WambaWanda

We went back to WWOHP again tonight (July 24) 8:30pm after doing other rides all day.  We went straight to Dervish and Banges and there was no line, but there were a lot of people in there.  It's hard to see the merchandise when there are so many people.  

Then, we went to ride FJ for the 2nd time at 9pm.  This time we used the single rider line.  The wait time said 60 min, but we were on the ride in 30 min.  After the ride, we went to Honeydukes again and there was no line to get in.  I didn't notice it the first time, but if you look up at the ceiling in Honeydukes (near the bakery) there are Extendable Ears hanging there.  

We have been here for two days (Fri & Sat) and we were able to do everything in WWOHP on the first night.  We stayed offsite and never got up early.  I would recommend going at night if you don't want the lines for the stores.  Of course, Ollivander's always has a line and we stood in one for 1 hour and 5 min in the evening.  The WWOHP looked so authentic and had such detail...we loved it!  Tomorrow, is our last day and we will be laying around our resort pool instead of standing in lines!


----------



## aubriee

I know with WWOHP all bets are pretty much off, but am wondering if the crowds will drop really drastically for say August 29th-Sept 4th?  With most schools starting back in midAugust, shouldn't there be a *REALLY* dramatic drop in crowds?  How is this week historically?


----------



## mousermerf

aubriee said:


> I know with WWOHP all bets are pretty much off, but am wondering if the crowds will drop really drastically for say August 29th-Sept 4th?  With most schools starting back in midAugust, shouldn't there be a *REALLY* dramatic drop in crowds?  How is this week historically?



Historically IOA has had half or less of the attendance it is currently seeing thanks to Potter. There's no real precedent to compare it to - we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

aubriee said:


> I know with WWOHP all bets are pretty much off, but am wondering if the crowds will drop really drastically for say August 29th-Sept 4th?  *With most schools starting back in midAugust, shouldn't there be a REALLY dramatic drop in crowds? * How is this week historically?



This is what we're counting on when we fly down Sept 8.   Usually Orlando is practically empty in Sept after LD.


----------



## famluvmickey

I've never been to Universal Orlando but I'm looking @ googlemaps to see the path you are talking about. Is it the one that is right next to lake? And do you have to go thru Lost Continent? From Lost Continent which way do you go? Sorry so many questions, like I said never been & we will be there next week.


----------



## damo

famluvmickey said:


> I've never been to Universal Orlando but I'm looking @ googlemaps to see the path you are talking about. Is it the one that is right next to lake? And do you have to go thru Lost Continent? From Lost Continent which way do you go? Sorry so many questions, like I said never been & we will be there next week.



Yes, you go along near the lake.  Follow the grey pathway.

You do go through Lost Continent.  Do not worry, you cannot miss Hogwarts.  It looms over the entire park.


----------



## famluvmickey

Thanks Damo, you and Bubba's mom have been a great help with the planning of our trip.


----------



## nmartin

bubba's mom said:


> Yes...that's it.  And, it's a powerwalk...you know...where you walk SO fast your butt shakes & looks funny from the back [/SI
> To funny!  I know exactly what you mean.
> 
> 
> It has taken me a very long time trying to find this short cut on the map but I have did it.  Persistence pays off.  Due to the fact I have never been to Universal, I still don't know how to get from Mythos to WWOHP.  I imagine once I get there I will be able to see the castle from that point.  I don't want to go the wrong way because my plan is to take advantage of the early hours and be one of the first people in line.   Basically I don't want to go the wrong way.  From Mythos, I can't get lost can I?


----------



## damo

nmartin said:


> bubba's mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...that's it.  And, it's a powerwalk...you know...where you walk SO fast your butt shakes & looks funny from the back [/SI
> To funny!  I know exactly what you mean.
> 
> 
> It has taken me a very long time trying to find this short cut on the map but I have did it.  Persistence pays off.  Due to the fact I have never been to Universal, I still don't know how to get from Mythos to WWOHP.  I imagine once I get there I will be able to see the castle from that point.  I don't want to go the wrong way because my plan is to take advantage of the early hours and be one of the first people in line.   Basically I don't want to go the wrong way.  From Mythos, I can't get lost can I?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should get lost from Mythos.  Just don't head left over the bridge.
Click to expand...


----------



## bubba's mom

damo said:


> You should get lost from Mythos.  Just don't head left over the bridge.



She means "shouldn't" get lost....

Stay the main walkway and follow everyone else.  Like damo said, just do NOT hang a left onto the bridge.  If you find yourself on the bridge, you can look to the right and see 3 Broomsticks...you know you zigged when you should have zagged.

As for the shortcut thru Suess...like mentioned...quiet walk along the water.  You will pass restrooms on your right not too far before exiting Suess Landing.  When leaving, those same restrooms are behind the Moose Goose Juice stand. 

It's all one big loop...hard to not find...esp w/ Hogwarts millions of feet in the air above you!

To those who aren't sure where they're going...don't worry and don't stress....you'll find it and you're on VACATION!!!!


----------



## GetGlowing

I'm looking forward to the late August - Early Sept trip/crowd reports. We'll be there the week of Sept 11.


----------



## nmartin

bubba's mom said:


> She means "shouldn't" get lost....
> 
> Stay the main walkway and follow everyone else.  Like damo said, just do NOT hang a left onto the bridge.  If you find yourself on the bridge, you can look to the right and see 3 Broomsticks...you know you zigged when you should have zagged.
> 
> As for the shortcut thru Suess...like mentioned...quiet walk along the water.  You will pass restrooms on your right not too far before exiting Suess Landing.  When leaving, those same restrooms are behind the Moose Goose Juice stand.
> 
> It's all one big loop...hard to not find...esp w/ Hogwarts millions of feet in the air above you!
> 
> To those who aren't sure where they're going...don't worry and don't stress....you'll find it and you're on VACATION!!!!


That help me greatly.  I was going on the bridge from Mythos.  From google map when on the Arial view you can locate WWOHP by the snow covered buildings and the train.  Thanks soooooo much!  I am all set.


----------



## damo

nmartin said:


> That help me greatly.  I was going on the bridge from Mythos.  From google map when on the Arial view you can locate WWOHP by the snow covered buildings and the train.  Thanks soooooo much!  I am all set.



Remember that on the aerial view, the WWOHP isn't open yet, so it is tough to follow the path right into the world.  It looks like you have to go on the bridge.


----------



## Mikelly1221

damo said:


> nmartin said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should get lost from Mythos.  Just don't head left over the bridge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubba's mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> She means "shouldn't" get lost....
> 
> Stay the main walkway and follow everyone else.  Like damo said, just do NOT hang a left onto the bridge.  If you find yourself on the bridge, you can look to the right and see 3 Broomsticks...you know you zigged when you should have zagged.
> 
> As for the shortcut thru Suess...like mentioned...quiet walk along the water.  You will pass restrooms on your right not too far before exiting Suess Landing.  When leaving, those same restrooms are behind the Moose Goose Juice stand.
> 
> It's all one big loop...hard to not find...esp w/ Hogwarts millions of feet in the air above you!
> 
> To those who aren't sure where they're going...don't worry and don't stress....you'll find it and you're on VACATION!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I figured out the Seussland Shortcut, and now there's a bridge?  Back to Google Maps I go!
Click to expand...


----------



## Purseval

Mikelly1221 said:


> I figured out the Seussland Shortcut, and now there's a bridge?  Back to Google Maps I go!




It's not the end of the world if you take the bridge.  It's just a bit further and takes you into the back entrance of WWOHP instead of the front.  The bridge is in the land after Seuss and before HP, the same one Mythos is in.  It's very simple:  if you see a bridge to the left ignore it and go straight, you'll get to WWOHP a minute faster.


----------



## Mikelly1221

Purseval said:


> It's not the end of the world if you take the bridge.  It's just a bit further and takes you into the back entrance of WWOHP instead of the front.  The bridge is in the land after Seuss and before HP, the same one Mythos is in.  It's very simple:  if you see a bridge to the left ignore it and go straight, you'll get to WWOHP a minute faster.



Thank you for the info!!!!


----------



## spima3

GetGlowing said:


> I'm looking forward to the late August - Early Sept trip/crowd reports. We'll be there the week of Sept 11.



Same with us!  ARe you staying on site?  or off?

We are staying at Sheraton Resorts, but with everyone saying how you just have to stay on site, I'm wondering if I should for one night.  It's a real budget buster, and if it ends up having been unnecessary, I will be very unhappy.   

So I keep jumping to this thread hoping to read that the lines have virtually disappeared.    Now "that" would be magic!


----------



## CaptHomer

damo said:


> I don't believe that people staying at the partner hotels get early entry unless they have purchased the Harry Potter package.  However, all onsite guests get express and early entry.



Wondering how they know if you bought the package or not.  When you get in they take your ticket in the turnstile.  They let everyone in at that point.  When you get to the Harry Potter entrance they ask for your room key.  If you have a room key for the proper hotel how do they know if you bought a package or not?  Does it say on the room key that you have the package?  Just wondering.


----------



## Purseval

spima3 said:


> We are staying at Sheraton Resorts, but with everyone saying how you just have to stay on site, I'm wondering if I should for one night.  It's a real budget buster, and if it ends up having been unnecessary, I will be very unhappy.



We were just there for a week and had 3 days of express with 4 days of no express.  We saw whatever we wanted to see either way.  You will be fine without the budget buster as long as you are willing to either get up early or stay late.  And if you are one of those types who like to wander in at 11am even staying onsite won't help you in the WWOHP since Ollivanders and FJ don't have express lines.


----------



## damo

CaptHomer said:


> Wondering how they know if you bought the package or not.  When you get in they take your ticket in the turnstile.  They let everyone in at that point.  When you get to the Harry Potter entrance they ask for your room key.  If you have a room key for the proper hotel how do they know if you bought a package or not?  Does it say on the room key that you have the package?  Just wondering.



There is more than just the room key for offsite since each person is not required to have a room key.  You are given proof of package purchase if you stay offsite.  Onsite, you just need your room key since each person needs it for the express access as well.

They don't just let everyone in at the turnstiles for early entry.  They scan your ticket as well as check your proof that you get early entry.  Each time that we went, they were very strict about that.  They check your proof before you get in line and then they check it again as you go through the turnstiles.


----------



## bubba's mom

Nobody checked our room key until we were at the split in POE...and then again just before entering WWoHP.

(that was every day)

I did see a lady and her daughter bear left at POE and a TM (i am guessing) asking where they were going?  Guessing she was offsite and was heading her way to wait? 

But, they DO check room keys and the other TM there has the clicker/counter thing...


----------



## CaptHomer

When we were there they were letting everyone with a ticket through the turnstiles.  I got in with just an AP.  My room key was in my pocket until they asked for them at HP.

There were people that were stopped at the HP entrance because they didn't have room keys but they got in the park.  They just couldn't do anything until 9.


----------



## brenda1966

Purseval said:


> We were just there for a week and had 3 days of express with 4 days of no express.  We saw whatever we wanted to see either way.  You will be fine without the budget buster as long as you are willing to either get up early or stay late.  And if you are one of those types who like to wander in at 11am even staying onsite won't help you in the WWOHP since Ollivanders and FJ don't have express lines.



Did you use early entry to enter WWOHP? Isn't that the advantage in staying onsite where WWOHP is concerned?  Or are you suggesting staying offsite and buying a HP package?

If we stay offsite and don't have early entry, i'm afraid we'll spend much of the day trying to do WWOHP and won't get to see the rest of the park.  The FOTL, I'm hoping, will come in handy for a kid who likes to ride "again" and again and again (not that HP area, but the rest of the park).


----------



## fairyprincess88

When I was there two weeks ago and staying offsite at Disney, we got to Universal at 7 AM.  They let us in the turnstyles with the onsite guests but once in POE I told the TM that we were offsite guests and he said, "Do you know where Jurassic Park is?" when I answered yes, he told me to head that way.  It was kind of a fun experience wandering through Marvel, Toon Lagoon ect when there was no one else there.  It was literally my cousin, myself, and two other early birds making the long trek around the park.  Once in JP there were TMs waiting for us and they handed us tickets to mark our line status and then put us in line.  Around 8:15 or so, a couple TMs came out and started counting us with a clicker(there were maybe at best 20 of us in line).  Surprisingly enough, at 8:30 AM they came back out and said, "Welcome to the Wizarding World of Harry Potter" and lead us over the bridge into Hogsmeade half an hour early.  It was an easy process and all ran like practiced clockwork.  

However, I do stress that it was getting there early that helped make it run so easily.  My aunt and uncle didn't get to IOA until 11 AM and they were in line for 35-40 minutes in JP to get into WWoHP.


----------



## blueiis99

fairyprincess88 said:


> When I was there two weeks ago and staying offsite at Disney, we got to Universal at 7 AM.  They let us in the turnstyles with the onsite guests but once in POE I told the TM that we were offsite guests and he said, "Do you know where Jurassic Park is?" when I answered yes, he told me to head that way.  It was kind of a fun experience wandering through Marvel, Toon Lagoon ect when there was no one else there.  It was literally my cousin, myself, and two other early birds making the long trek around the park.  Once in JP there were TMs waiting for us and they handed us tickets to mark our line status and then put us in line.  Around 8:15 or so, a couple TMs came out and started counting us with a clicker(there were maybe at best 20 of us in line).  Surprisingly enough, at 8:30 AM they came back out and said, "Welcome to the Wizarding World of Harry Potter" and lead us over the bridge into Hogsmeade half an hour early.  It was an easy process and all ran like practiced clockwork.
> 
> However, I do stress that it was getting there early that helped make it run so easily.  My aunt and uncle didn't get to IOA until 11 AM and they were in line for 35-40 minutes in JP to get into WWoHP.



I'm so hoping this will be our experiance... I don;t mind gettingup early. I'm up at 5ish everyday anyway (not that i like it mind you...its just what has to be done.) Now if I can make certain that the kids get up early...that is another story! 

I figure at best guess.....I can't figure Universal out, so I'm kinda gonna wing it!

I still say Disney is so much easier! 

Thank you for your post!  It is something to hope and wish for!


----------



## mm42197

fairyprincess88 said:


> When I was there two weeks ago and staying offsite at Disney, we got to Universal at 7 AM.  They let us in the turnstyles with the onsite guests but once in POE I told the TM that we were offsite guests and he said, "Do you know where Jurassic Park is?" when I answered yes, he told me to head that way.  It was kind of a fun experience wandering through Marvel, Toon Lagoon ect when there was no one else there.  It was literally my cousin, myself, and two other early birds making the long trek around the park.  Once in JP there were TMs waiting for us and they handed us tickets to mark our line status and then put us in line.  Around 8:15 or so, a couple TMs came out and started counting us with a clicker(there were maybe at best 20 of us in line).  Surprisingly enough, at 8:30 AM they came back out and said, "Welcome to the Wizarding World of Harry Potter" and lead us over the bridge into Hogsmeade half an hour early.  It was an easy process and all ran like practiced clockwork.
> 
> However, I do stress that it was getting there early that helped make it run so easily.  My aunt and uncle didn't get to IOA until 11 AM and they were in line for 35-40 minutes in JP to get into WWoHP.



This is exactly what bubbas mom told me to do! I hope it'll work when I get there! And I hope they are feeling nice and let us in 1/2hr early! I'm getting so excited!!


----------



## abooch

mm42197 said:


> This is exactly what bubbas mom told me to do! I hope it'll work when I get there! And I hope they are feeling nice and let us in 1/2hr early! I'm getting so excited!!



hey I'm gonna be at Universal/Disney the same exact dates as you...23rd-30th lol...Have you ever been late august? I'm wondering about crowds at that time..


----------



## Purseval

brenda1966 said:


> Did you use early entry to enter WWOHP? Isn't that the advantage in staying onsite where WWOHP is concerned?  Or are you suggesting staying offsite and buying a HP package?



We used early entry one of the 3 days we had express passes.  We aren't HP fans and our guests preferred rollercoasters to FJ so there was no need to rush over.  The early entry is what got us into Ollivanders and, if I had it to do over, I would have slept in.



> If we stay offsite and don't have early entry, i'm afraid we'll spend much of the day trying to do WWOHP and won't get to see the rest of the park.  The FOTL, I'm hoping, will come in handy for a kid who likes to ride "again" and again and again (not that HP area, but the rest of the park).



Well then you've justified your budget buster.  Remember, you were trying to decide if the extra money was worth it.  My answer was you can do it without the extra money but my way isn't good enough to do what you want, which is over and over on other rides.


----------



## SmallWorld71

abooch said:


> hey I'm gonna be at Universal/Disney the same exact dates as you...23rd-30th lol...Have you ever been late august? I'm wondering about crowds at that time..



The crowd calendar for Disney has the crowds dropping quite a bit the week of the 23rd. (From 7-9's to 4-6's) So, moderate instead of really busy. I am hoping that this is accurate and will be true for Universal too as we will be there from the 18th-26th. I know that the Orlando area schools go back on the 23rd.


----------



## mm42197

abooch said:


> hey I'm gonna be at Universal/Disney the same exact dates as you...23rd-30th lol...Have you ever been late august? I'm wondering about crowds at that time..



COOL  Nope this is the frist time going in Aug. I am hoping since school in back in session down there that the crowds wont be horrible. I am fully accepting the WWoHP will be a zoo though  Hope to see you there. We'll be staying at Carribean and I'll have the DIS lime green Mickey head on my backpack.


----------



## DisneyFan2008

Just got back from Universal. Was there Sunday and yesterday. On Sunday afternoon, after visiting Universal Studios, my brother and I went over to Islands of Adventure to see if we could get into the Harry Potter section. We walked straight through Seuss Landing and The Lost Continent. As we approached the Wizarding World of Harry Potter, there was no people with bullhorns or anything and we walked right on in! It was a bit crowded but was very manageable. The line for the Dragon Challenge was 15 minutes (and this is at 2 in the afternoon!). However, there is no air conditioning in most of the line and it gets REALLY hot and humid while you are waiting in the line that seems to never end!! The line for Ollivander's was over 90 minutes. NO WAY!!!! The Forbidden Journey had a 45 minute wait...but we decided to do the single rider line. 

On Monday, IOA had an opening time of 9am but we were allowed in at 8:15am to get in line for Harry Potter. The line to get into the World stop a little past the Jurassic Park River Adventure. We were given tickets for entry (this was done to keep track of how many people were inside the World) and at 9am we were led down to The Lost Continent and towards Hogsmeade. After giving our tickets to the TMs we followed the line back to the Forbidden Journey. With a posted wait time of 60 minutes (and no single rider line) we decided to wait it out. Loose articles of any sort (bags, purses, hats, etc) are not allowed on the ride, and the "Hogwarts' students" (cast members) directed those of us with bags towards the lockers while the rest of our party waited in line so we could jump back in after we stored our stuff. The line for the FJ was constantly moving and we never stopped for more than a minute or two! Most of the line is outside in the greenhouse but there are air fans galore which was a godsend!! Once inside the line moved really quick and there is sooo much detail to look at! After getting off the ride, we found the line for the second Butterbeer cart and got the drinks very quickly. The Hippogriff was a 10 minute wait and we got on very quickly!

Also, if you go in the morning, make sure you check out everything before you leave, otherwise once you leave the area, you probably won't be able to get back in! When we left the World the line to get in stretched from the entrance of the WWOHP to the front of Popeye's!!!! Two hour wait!!!


----------



## HelenParr

Just back from long weekend at WDW.   Went to IoA Thursday night to check out HP and FJ.  It was very manageable.

Arrived at IoA parking at 6pm.  FJ was listed at 90 minutes when we got in line.  Ride stopped three times while we were in line (overhead apology comes on) for a few minutes the first two interruptions, third time about 15 minutes, but we were still OUT of the ride in 75 minutes total.  Yea!  Loved the ride.  Less intense than I was thinking -- but still great.  For those who partake of potent potables, there is a beer and soda cart near where the line begins as you pre-queue to the greenhouse.  Cold beer on a hot July evening made the line wait more fun.

Hippogriff and Dragons were walk on by 8:30.   Ollivander's line was sooooo long, we skipped it.  The whole area was awesome at night!


----------



## WambaWanda

spima3 said:


> Same with us!  ARe you staying on site?  or off?
> 
> We are staying at Sheraton Resorts, but with everyone saying how you just have to stay on site, I'm wondering if I should for one night.  It's a real budget buster, and if it ends up having been unnecessary, I will be very unhappy.
> 
> So I keep jumping to this thread hoping to read that the lines have virtually disappeared.    Now "that" would be magic!




We stayed off site last weekend (July 23-25) and never went into WWOHP until 3pm each day.  We never had to wait in a line to get into the HP world and we slept in each day.  We were able to do everything in HP on that first afternoon/night (Fri).  

We went back to do our HP favorites the next afternoon and night as well.  We did stand in line for an hour and 5 min for Ollivanders, but it was in the evening and we were not in the sun.  It was crowded, but we still had fun.  We waited until late at night to go into the shops...the lines were short or there were no lines.  It was still crowded in the stores while we shopped though.  

I think staying off site was a great choice for us.  We have teenagers who like to sleep in and we still did all the rides in HP and all the rides they wanted to do in IOA and Studios.  We were finished with both parks by closing on Sat night and enjoyed our off site resort all day Sun.  We even had dinner and walked around Downtown Disney Sun night to get our Disney fix before we left on Monday.


----------



## mm42197

WambaWanda said:


> We never had to wait in a line to get into the HP world and we slept in each day.  We were able to do everything in HP on that first afternoon/night (Fri).



hmmm? sounds so tempting to sleep in , but I wonder how this would work out once they change the hours to an earlier closing time? The park closes 2hrs earlier when I am going. I think I'm just not going to risk it. I only have one day and want to see everything (in WWoHP). Sounds like you had a great trip thx for sharing!


----------



## mylloh

WambaWanda said:


> We stayed off site last weekend (July 23-25) and never went into WWOHP until 3pm each day.  We never had to wait in a line to get into the HP world and we slept in each day.  We were able to do everything in HP on that first afternoon/night (Fri).
> 
> We went back to do our HP favorites the next afternoon and night as well.  We did stand in line for an hour and 5 min for Ollivanders, but it was in the evening and we were not in the sun.  It was crowded, but we still had fun.  We waited until late at night to go into the shops...the lines were short or there were no lines.  It was still crowded in the stores while we shopped though.
> 
> I think staying off site was a great choice for us.  We have teenagers who like to sleep in and we still did all the rides in HP and all the rides they wanted to do in IOA and Studios.  We were finished with both parks by closing on Sat night and enjoyed our off site resort all day Sun.  We even had dinner and walked around Downtown Disney Sun night to get our Disney fix before we left on Monday.



We are staying going in one week, staying off site, and have 3 boys: 19, 14, 10 yo.  We are definately not morning people.  I am hoping for all the same.

Thanks for posting!
Holly


----------



## Kayeil

Great thread!  What seems to be the best day of the week to do WWoHP?  Our plan is to go to IOA/US next Monday and Tuesday.  But after reading these posts . . . I'm thinking that Sunday and Monday might be the better (and less busy) days?  We are staying onsite at RPR.  Suggestions?


----------



## wilma-bride

Kayeil said:


> Great thread!  What seems to be the best day of the week to do WWoHP?  Our plan is to go to IOA/US next Monday and Tuesday.  But after reading these posts . . . I'm thinking that Sunday and Monday might be the better (and less busy) days?  We are staying onsite at RPR.  Suggestions?



From everything I've read, it seems like Sunday is the best day to go


----------



## damo

Kayeil said:


> Great thread!  What seems to be the best day of the week to do WWoHP?  Our plan is to go to IOA/US next Monday and Tuesday.  But after reading these posts . . . I'm thinking that Sunday and Monday might be the better (and less busy) days?  We are staying onsite at RPR.  Suggestions?



If you are staying onsite, I'd be going every day.


----------



## WambaWanda

mm42197 said:


> hmmm? sounds so tempting to sleep in , but I wonder how this would work out once they change the hours to an earlier closing time? The park closes 2hrs earlier when I am going. I think I'm just not going to risk it. I only have one day and want to see everything (in WWoHP). Sounds like you had a great trip thx for sharing!



Yes, I would worry about the earlier closing time too and with only one day there, I wouldn't risk it either.  Have fun!


----------



## WDW-PRINCESS

This is a great thread, thank you to all those who posted!  I have been reading it in preparation for our Aug 18th date at HP world.  I am eager to keep reading the times on-site people are let in the front gates in the morning in the coming weeks.  Right now we are planning to be at the gates a little before 7a (better safe than sorry imo).  Right now it seems universal starts letting people in at 'random' times, anywhere in that 7-8a range.


----------



## vaughan100

My family just got back from our Florida vacation.  We went to Islands of Adventure on Monday July 12th.  We stayed offsite and drove over.  After reading the accounts of the long lines in the morning we opted to do the Harry Potter section last.  We walked into the park a little after 9am. Went to the left and started working our way around.  When we got to the Jurassic Park ride around noon the line of people waiting to enter WWOHP still extended there.  
We finally entered the WWOHP section around 5pm.  It was still very crowded but doable.  There was no line to get in the area at least. The line for FJ was posted at 90 minutes.  We went through and the line moved very quickly, we never stood still for long at all.  In fact, I couldn't take all the pictures that I wanted to take because the line was moving so much.  In the end we only waited 60 min.  After that we ate at the Three Broomsticks which was pretty good.  They had you stand in one line and a person told you which ordering station to go to, then a person led you to your seat.  It seemed odd at first but then I realized that by doing it that way they kept the restaurant relatively peaceful and not overcrowded.  This was the only place that was serving frozen butterbeer at that time.  My husband ordered the regular version and I had frozen.  The frozen was definitely better!  It reminded me of cream soda. After eating it was around 7pm.  The place, while still busy, had really cleared out. We rode the Flight of the Hippogriff with a 15 min wait. After that the FJ ride was down to a 45min wait.  We rode it again using the single rider line and it took 25 min.   Then we rode Dueling Dragons and walked on the ride.  We spent the next 20 min walking in shops then the park closed at 10pm.  Going at night worked out very well for us.


----------



## blueiis99

vaughan100 said:


> My family just got back from our Florida vacation.  We went to Islands of Adventure on Monday July 12th.  We stayed offsite and drove over.  After reading the accounts of the long lines in the morning we opted to do the Harry Potter section last.  We walked into the park a little after 9am. Went to the left and started working our way around.  When we got to the Jurassic Park ride around noon the line of people waiting to enter WWOHP still extended there.
> We finally entered the WWOHP section around 5pm.  It was still very crowded but doable.  There was no line to get in the area at least. The line for FJ was posted at 90 minutes.  We went through and the line moved very quickly, we never stood still for long at all.  In fact, I couldn't take all the pictures that I wanted to take because the line was moving so much.  In the end we only waited 60 min.  After that we ate at the Three Broomsticks which was pretty good.  They had you stand in one line and a person told you which ordering station to go to, then a person led you to your seat.  It seemed odd at first but then I realized that by doing it that way they kept the restaurant relatively peaceful and not overcrowded.  This was the only place that was serving frozen butterbeer at that time.  My husband ordered the regular version and I had frozen.  The frozen was definitely better!  It reminded me of cream soda. After eating it was around 7pm.  The place, while still busy, had really cleared out. We rode the Flight of the Hippogriff with a 15 min wait. After that the FJ ride was down to a 45min wait.  We rode it again using the single rider line and it took 25 min.   Then we rode Dueling Dragons and walked on the ride.  We spent the next 20 min walking in shops then the park closed at 10pm.  Going at night worked out very well for us.



AWSOME!!  I hope that this carries over for us. I was thinking we might do the same thing. Go to Universal, and see what it looks like, and do the rest of the park if its too busy. That way we aren't wasteing our day standing around in lines!  

Thank you for your report..there may be hope for us yet!


----------



## Hope1

Hi!  New here.  I browse occasionally just to keep up with the latest, but we're off to Orlando next week and plan to head over to Universal/IOA for a day to experience WWHP and specifically FJ. 

I've read conflicting reports (here and other sites) about current crowd levels and what time of day is best to experience with semi reasonable wait times.

We are not staying on site, nor do we plan to purchase the express passes.  However, we are willing and able to show up as early as need be to avoid horrible lines in the heat.

Any information or advice would be very much appreciated!  We expect to be there on Sunday, August 8.   

Also, although this is not pertaining to HP, kids wanted to eat at Monster Cafe in US .  Any opinions on that?   Good atmosphere and food?


----------



## bubba's mom

Hope1 said:


> Hi!  New here.  I browse occasionally just to keep up with the latest, but we're off to Orlando next week and plan to head over to Universal/IOA for a day to experience WWHP and specifically FJ.
> 
> I've read conflicting reports (here and other sites) about current crowd levels and what time of day is best to experience with semi reasonable wait times.
> 
> We are not staying on site, nor do we plan to purchase the express passes.  However, we are willing and able to show up as early as need be to avoid horrible lines in the heat.
> 
> Any information or advice would be very much appreciated!  We expect to be there on Sunday, August 8.
> 
> Also, although this is not pertaining to HP, kids wanted to eat at Monster Cafe in US .  Any opinions on that?   Good atmosphere and food?




Welcome.

If you are offsite, I would recommend being at the turnstiles by 7am to wait for them to open.  Head left to wait for WWoHP to open.  The lines get long FAST!!

Also..have not eaten at MCafe...have always been advised to avoid it.  That said, we HAVE tried places that were recommended to be avoided, and every. single. time. ...they have advised correctly.


----------



## asta

You might want to check about the Monster Cafe.  It was closed for renovation when we were there last week.  I didn't notice when it said it would reopen.


----------



## xApril

Monsters Cafe hasn't been open in awhile. I think the last time I saw it open was for a day in March.


----------



## vegasjulie

We are adding a day onto our Disney trip to have the HP experience as well as check out US/IOA.
If we check in to an onsite hotel on August 18th (afternoon) and use our Express pass on that date, do early entry on the 19th and use the Express pass all day, do you think we will need to plan on another day to see the main attractions here?
We are a family of 5, 2 adults and 3 boys (8,6, and 4).

Right now, I have 2 1/2 days scheduled for the parks with the two park access. I feel comfortable that in 2 1/2 days we could cover it, but now I am wondering if we could do everything in 1/2 days.

I think it would be hard to go from having the Express pass while staying onsite for the 1 night, to no Express pass while staying at Disney.

Thanks for reading through this


----------



## damo

vegasjulie said:


> We are adding a day onto our Disney trip to have the HP experience as well as check out US/IOA.
> If we check in to an onsite hotel on August 18th (afternoon) and use our Express pass on that date, do early entry on the 19th and use the Express pass all day, do you think we will need to plan on another day to see the main attractions here?
> We are a family of 5, 2 adults and 3 boys (8,6, and 4).
> 
> Right now, I have 2 1/2 days scheduled for the parks with the two park access. I feel comfortable that in 2 1/2 days we could cover it, but now I am wondering if we could do everything in 1/2 days.
> 
> I think it would be hard to go from having the Express pass while staying onsite for the 1 night, to no Express pass while staying at Disney.
> 
> Thanks for reading through this



Universal is such a great place for boys.  You guys will have so much fun.  Two full days and a little bit is a great way to start.  Not sure what you mean by do everything in 1/2 days.  Do mean mean one half of a day, 1 to 2 days, half as many days as you originally intended or just go for half a day a few times.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

vegasjulie said:


> We are adding a day onto our Disney trip to have the HP experience as well as check out US/IOA.
> If we check in to an onsite hotel on August 18th (afternoon) and use our Express pass on that date, do early entry on the 19th and use the Express pass all day, do you think we will need to plan on another day to see the main attractions here?
> We are a family of 5, 2 adults and 3 boys (8,6, and 4).
> 
> Right now, I have 2 1/2 days scheduled for the parks with the two park access. I feel comfortable that in 2 1/2 days we could cover it, but now I am wondering if we could do everything in 1/2 days.
> 
> I think it would be hard to go from having the Express pass while staying onsite for the 1 night, to no Express pass while staying at Disney.
> 
> Thanks for reading through this



If your boys are like mine, and want to ride each ride again and again, you'll need at least 2 full days.  If they ride once and move on, you could do it in 1.5 days.  The room key makes it so easy to ride again & again.


----------



## Tony Toon

bubba's mom said:


> Welcome.
> 
> If you are offsite, I would recommend being at the turnstiles by 7am to wait for them to open.  Head left to wait for WWoHP to open.  The lines get long FAST!!
> 
> Also..have not eaten at MCafe...have always been advised to avoid it.  That said, we HAVE tried places that were recommended to be avoided, and every. single. time. ...they have advised correctly.



We are currently offsite in Florida and did US/IOA the weekend of 17th/18th July which also conincided with the Invictus Convention     Our original plan had been to hit the parks at opening and head straight for WWoHP, however after hearing about the hideous lines here and from DD (a Disney cast member) decided to opt for a different tact.   we shopped at Mall of Millenia on the Saturday, had a late lunch at the Cheesecake Factory and arrived at IOA at about 7pm.   $3 to park, walked onto the Hulk, short wait for Spiderman etc, etc.   Arrived WWOHP at about 8.00pm - busy but fine.   Tried Butterbeer (both varieties), queue for Hippogriff showing 15mins (didn't do - had done it as Unicorn several times before), 45 mins for FJ.   Took just over half and hour and absolutely brilliant!    Dragon Challenge down    The next day we tried a similar plan but did Universal in the morning instead of shopping.    Started with Rip Ride, Rocket and walked on to everything except the Mummy (queue showed 40 mins but we were pleased to be out of the heat).    Universal seemed pretty dead - presume everyone else was at Harry Potter .    Back to the condo for a rest then arrived back at IOA earlier (about 6pm perhaps) and the same story, except DC was working with minimal queue.   We didn't do Ollivanders, but had no interest in it anyway.   There was still a queue both evenings but I don't know how long.   Looked Ok though if it was of interest.

Usually I don't enjoy US and IOA because of the heat and queues (REFUSE to buy the Express Pass - it should come with the ticket like Disney) but had a great time this year.   

Mrs TT


----------



## damo

Tony Toon said:


> We are currently offsite in Florida and did US/IOA the weekend of 17th/18th July which also conincided with the Invictus Convention     Our original plan had been to hit the parks at opening and head straight for WWoHP, however after hearing about the hideous lines here and from DD (a Disney cast member) decided to opt for a different tact.   we shopped at Mall of Millenia on the Saturday, had a late lunch at the Cheesecake Factory and arrived at IOA at about 7pm.   $3 to park, walked onto the Hulk, short wait for Spiderman etc, etc.   Arrived WWOHP at about 8.00pm - busy but fine.   Tried Butterbeer (both varieties), queue for Hippogriff showing 15mins (didn't do - had done it as Unicorn several times before), 45 mins for FJ.   Took just over half and hour and absolutely brilliant!    Dragon Challenge down    The next day we tried a similar plan but did Universal in the morning instead of shopping.    Started with Rip Ride, Rocket and walked on to everything except the Mummy (queue showed 40 mins but we were pleased to be out of the heat).    Universal seemed pretty dead - presume everyone else was at Harry Potter .    Back to the condo for a rest then arrived back at IOA earlier (about 6pm perhaps) and the same story, except DC was working with minimal queue.   We didn't do Ollivanders, but had no interest in it anyway.   There was still a queue both evenings but I don't know how long.   Looked Ok though if it was of interest.
> 
> Usually I don't enjoy US and IOA because of the heat and queues (REFUSE to buy the Express Pass - it should come with the ticket like Disney) but had a great time this year.
> 
> Mrs TT



Just as an FYI, express pass can't come with the ticket because it is a free perk offered to onsite stayers.  If it came free with the ticket as well as to onsite stayers, there would be no point in calling it express because it wouldn't be.  Having it as a purchase only option creates revenue as well as keeps the express line down low enough so that it is still a huge perk for onsite guests.


----------



## jenny105

damo said:


> Just as an FYI, express pass can't come with the ticket because it is a free perk offered to onsite stayers.  If it came free with the ticket as well as to onsite stayers, there would be no point in calling it express because it wouldn't be.  Having it as a purchase only option creates revenue as well as keeps the express line down low enough so that it is still a huge perk for onsite guests.



And the nice thing about having express as an onsite guest is that it's unlimited.  I know most of the passes available for purchase are one time only use per ride for off-site guests.


----------



## mckinfam

We just did IA/US on July 25 (Sunday) and July 26 (Monday).  We arrived about 5:30 p.m. at WWOHP on Sunday.  Posted wait time for FJ was 60 minutes and we waited about 50.  (When we left WWHOP around 7:15, wait time said 30 minutes.)  Stores were very crowded but we got in the ones we wanted to (not Ollivanders).  We were able to get butterbeer and pumpkin juice at the Hogs Head after about a 15 minute wait.  As we were staying onsite at PBH, we arrived at the turnstile about 7:45 a.m. on Monday and walked into WWOHP about 8:00.  Unfortunately, FJ was down for about 30-40minutes so we waited as long for the ride as the night before.  When we got off the ride about 9:00, they were starting to let non-on-site guests in.  After we shopped at the stores again and left about 9:45, the line to get in WWHOP was at Rip Saw Falls.  Sunday nights, as others have mentioned, seem to be a good time to visit.


----------



## kelmac284

We are thinking about going on a weekday in Nov NOT thanksgiving week.  What do you think the crowds will be like once school is back in??


----------



## Pirate Mamma

I need help with a WWOHP touring plan for the end of September...  What would all you experts recommend since according to the Universal Website IoA closes at 6pm every night we are there!!!  I just can't believe they close at 6 ...  We are staying at RPR..

So please what would YOU do?

TIA!


----------



## bubba's mom

Tony Toon said:


> We are currently offsite in Florida and did US/IOA the weekend of 17th/18th July which also conincided with the Invictus Convention



We were there then too.  Tues 7/13- Sun 7/18 


We have to "wait n see" what crowds do after school goes back...hard to tell.  Just have to watch this thread for peeps to report in.


----------



## Metro West

kelmac284 said:


> We are thinking about going on a weekday in Nov NOT thanksgiving week.  What do you think the crowds will be like once school is back in??


 That's a good question and only time will tell. It's usually not busy leading up to Thanksgiving so you should be OK. We'll have to wait until September to see what's going to happen.


----------



## kelmac284

Yeah I am REALLY curious.  I have been twice once on Halloween day and then once in November around Thanksgiving.  Both days were not bad.  Halloween was completely dead and the 2nd time was a little busier but still not as bad.  I am hoping since we are going before Thanksgiving we will be ok but not sure.  I will be watching this thread anxiously!!


----------



## Hope1

Thanks to everyone for the information!  

Sounds like a possible stroke of luck that we planned our day at US/IOA for Sunday.  Guess we'll give the morning a go and if it's horribly crowded, we'll move on and try again in the evening.

Thanks for the info on Monster Cafe also.  Guess we'd better come up with another option!


----------



## emmamc252

we are planning to go to universal on thursday the 12th of august.
we are staying in disney so this will be our 1 trip out to universal.
we are a group of 3 adults so we are planning to be there for the WHOLE day, 9am to 10pm!
with this in mind our current plan is, 
arrive at Universal about 8am and got UNIVERSAL STUDIOS park for opening. we will then head to rip ride rockit and do the rest of this park. After reading how busy WWOHP is in the mornings, we thought it would make sense to just avoid this park and hope for less queues and to get most of the other park done in the morning, 

IS THIS A GOOD IDEA??

then hopefully about 1-2pm we will head over to Isalnds of Adventure, hope to go on the hulk and spiderman etc while its the lunch period and then we will check to see how busy WWOHP is and if its still busy we will do the rest of the park, this is the likely option, and then head back to WWOHP about 5-6pm, so before evening only guests arrive.
At this point, whatever the queues, we will just wait, but we are HOPING that by then the queues will not be as bad,

This is our plan based on what we have read on here, I know its not a sunday we are going, but what do ppl thing??? any advice would be SO MUCH APPRECIATED!!!


----------



## Virgderon

emmamc252 said:


> we are planning to go to universal on thursday the 12th of august.
> we are staying in disney so this will be our 1 trip out to universal.
> we are a group of 3 adults so we are planning to be there for the WHOLE day, 9am to 10pm!
> with this in mind our current plan is,
> arrive at Universal about 8am and got UNIVERSAL STUDIOS park for opening. we will then head to rip ride rockit and do the rest of this park. After reading how busy WWOHP is in the mornings, we thought it would make sense to just avoid this park and hope for less queues and to get most of the other park done in the morning,
> 
> IS THIS A GOOD IDEA??
> 
> then hopefully about 1-2pm we will head over to Isalnds of Adventure, hope to go on the hulk and spiderman etc while its the lunch period and then we will check to see how busy WWOHP is and if its still busy we will do the rest of the park, this is the likely option, and then head back to WWOHP about 5-6pm, so before evening only guests arrive.
> At this point, whatever the queues, we will just wait, but we are HOPING that by then the queues will not be as bad,
> 
> This is our plan based on what we have read on here, I know its not a sunday we are going, but what do ppl thing??? any advice would be SO MUCH APPRECIATED!!!



Yes, I like your idea of going to Universal in the morning, and Rockit has the longest lines, so definitely do it first. 

I was there on Monday - Tuesday last week, and I think that WWOHP will still be busy around 2 pm. Going at night is the best option, the only risk you take is if the ride breaks down for the entire night, and there would be nothing you could do about that anyway.

You probably don't need an Express pass in the morning at Universal, but it would come in handy at IOA in the afternoon if it is in your budget to get one.


----------



## emmamc252

can you get the express passes ont he day or not?? 
TBH they aren't really in our budget, but we have spent so much on this day that I think if the lines were collasal we may get them, as it would  be silly to waste all the money we had already spent  for the sake of $30. does that make any sense. but as we are planning ot be there for 13hours i am hoping we won't need them. If we can avoid it I would prefer to!!!


----------



## damo

emmamc252 said:


> can you get the express passes ont he day or not??
> TBH they aren't really in our budget, but we have spent so much on this day that I think if the lines were collasal we may get them, as it would  be silly to waste all the money we had already spent  for the sake of $30. does that make any sense. but as we are planning ot be there for 13hours i am hoping we won't need them. If we can avoid it I would prefer to!!!



You can purchase the express passes inside the park once you get there and check out the crowds.  I wouldn't get them unless I found that they were really, really necessary.


----------



## bubba's mom

emmamc252 said:


> we are planning to go to universal on thursday the 12th of august.
> with this in mind our current plan is,
> arrive at Universal about 8am and got UNIVERSAL STUDIOS park for opening. we will then head to rip ride rockit and do the rest of this park. After reading how busy WWOHP is in the mornings, we thought it would make sense to just avoid this park and hope for less queues and to get most of the other park done in the morning,
> 
> IS THIS A GOOD IDEA??
> 
> then hopefully about 1-2pm we will head over to Isalnds of Adventure, hope to go on the hulk and spiderman etc while its the lunch period and then we will check to see how busy WWOHP is and if its still busy we will do the rest of the park, this is the likely option, and then head back to WWOHP about 5-6pm, so before evening only guests arrive.
> At this point, whatever the queues, we will just wait, but we are HOPING that by then the queues will not be as bad,
> 
> This is our plan based on what we have read on here, I know its not a sunday we are going, but what do ppl thing??? any advice would be SO MUCH APPRECIATED!!!



actually, I would flip your plan.

I would do IOA first, (esp FJ & WWoHP, then Hulk & Spidey) then Studios in the afternoon.

IOA is mostly outside stuff while the Studios is indoor.  Given the mid-August time you'll be there, it'll be pretty hot in the middle of the day outside at IOA.

but...that's just my opinion.


----------



## unionville

Just returned from our 8-night stay at Portofino stay last week.  Here's our Hogwarts experience.  

Last Saturday, we ventured over to Hogwarts after dinner.  It was around 8 p.m. and very crowded.  We rode the Flight of the Hippogriff several times with no wait and could have ridden the dragons with no wait too.  FJ had a posted wait time of 120 minutes and they had closed the line and were not allowing anyone else to enter.  By the time we left Hogwarts, they reopened the line and the poor cast members tried to keep everyone from stampeding the entrance.  We did not enter that chaos!

We sat our clock for 6:30 a.m. on Sunday morning and left the hotel by 7.  We took the short-cut walk from Portofino (it is awesome)!  By the time we arrived at Islands of Adventure they were already letting people enter.  Non-resort guests were sent to the left and hotel guests to the right.  We entered Hogwarts and left our bags at the lockers at the train.  We ended up paying $3 but it was a much better decision we would find out later in the week.  No crowds to get to these lockers.  We went straight to FJ and ended up in the greenhouse right outside the door to Hogwarts.  The ride had some technical difficulties so we had a very short wait.  No worries as we moved through the castle.  A very short wait and a very awesome ride experience.  By the time we were off the ride, the crowds had gathered.  We rode Flight of Hippogriff several times with no wait.  We had frozen butterbeer on the nice covered tables behind Hogshead.  No wait at the bar for the drink.  We left Hogswart only to discover the mobs of people in line just to enter Hogswart.  The heat was unreal last week and I can't imagine waiting in line to wait in line!!!  

We set our clock for 6:30 a.m. again on Tuesday morning.  We arrived at Islands of Adventure by 7:15 only to find that the ticket gate was not open this morning.  They opened at 7:30.  We went to the right and arrived at Ollivanders to discover only a couple of people in line.  We were the second group of the day.  Fun, but the child that was picked really "did not get into" the experience so it wasn't very exciting.  I would not wait hours for the Ollivanders show!  My 10-year old quickly bought a wand and we moved on to FJ.  We made the mistake of using the lockers inside of the castle.  We wish we would have just paid to use the ones at the train.  It is madness at those lockers!!!  The ride was down once again this morning and the posted wait time was 45 minutes when we arrived.  We ended up waiting in the greenhouse area for quite a bit of time.  Already a hot and humid day and it was around 8 a.m.  I cannot imagine spending the heat of day in this greenhouse area.  Once the ride was up and running, we moved through quickly.  Once again, the other two rides did not have much of a line.  We once again enjoyed frozen butterbeer in our secret shady spot behind Hogshead bar.  

We returned to Hogswart on Thursday evening for our son to ride FJ one last time.  The posted wait time was 120 minutes and it was at least 8:30 p.m. We decided to use the single rider line and just let our son ride.  Lots of entire families in this line!  The ride was being tested so we had a short wait without moving.  He probably ended up being in line for over an hour.  You really miss the castle atmosphere in this single rider line, but it served the purpose for a "one last ride".   We left Hogwarts after 9:30 p.m. and Hogwarts was still crazy busy.


----------



## emmamc252

oh no!!! 
I really do not know what to do with our 1 day in universal, if the wait times are 2 hours at 8pm then my whole "plan" seems pretty pointless!!!
I guess we will just have to wait and see!! who knows, maybe we will be lucky and it will rain all day!!! 
(we went to universal a couple of years ago during a hurricane, we went 2 days in a row and there was only British ppl in the parks! obviously we are the nutty nation think the longest queue was about 5 minutes! we had a great, if very wet time!!!)


----------



## Asm

We will have 2 partial days for Universal - Aug 14 & 15. We are 2 adults staying off site, have 2 day 1 park tix with express passes. WWoHP is our primary focus but we want to check both parks out for next year's family trip. We are new to Universal. 

Should we be at IoA at 7am?  What about a plan of attack? I'm thinking FJ, no locker, then try Olivanders, then other shops and ride? Early lunch at TB and then Spiderman, whatever else fits in before out by 2 or 3.

We have less time for US. Have to leave by 1pm at latest. That's why the express passes. Any thoughts or suggestions? I hope we can get a good taste of the parks.


----------



## phamton

emmamc252 said:


> we are planning to go to universal on thursday the 12th of august.
> we are a group of 3 adults so we are planning to be there for the WHOLE day, 9am to 10pm!
> with this in mind our current plan is,
> arrive at Universal about 8am and got UNIVERSAL STUDIOS park for opening.


  Just remember that the Studios close at 8 PM on that day but Islands is open until 10:00 PM. So I would start with the Studios that day like you had planned.  Here's the hours: http://www.universalorlando.com/Res...s.html&expID=13-5804&contentID=13-10102&seq=1


----------



## tashasmum

We were there from the 8-29th and did US and IOA the first 2 weeks with the longest wait being 55mins for FJ, although the line did say 90mins we were on and off in 55. Went to do the ride 4 times and each time there were queues but  the queues for Ollivanders was the worst at 2 hours. Don't see much point in queueing when you only have a 1 in 30 chance of being chosen, especially when you can buy them in the next shop.


We went mornings and early evenings and thought the times were quite reasonable seeing as it hasn't been open too long.


----------



## Planogirl

Asm said:


> We will have 2 partial days for Universal - Aug 14 & 15. We are 2 adults staying off site, have 2 day 1 park tix with express passes. WWoHP is our primary focus but we want to check both parks out for next year's family trip. We are new to Universal.
> 
> Should we be at IoA at 7am?  What about a plan of attack? I'm thinking FJ, no locker, then try Olivanders, then other shops and ride? Early lunch at TB and then Spiderman, whatever else fits in before out by 2 or 3.
> 
> We have less time for US. Have to leave by 1pm at latest. That's why the express passes. Any thoughts or suggestions? I hope we can get a good taste of the parks.


You are doing pretty much what we plan to do.  Our first day is the 15th in fact.  I'm still mulling over what time to show up too.

I also plan to head to WWoHP first but we'll bypass Olivanders and go directly to FJ.  Then we'll do shops a little and leave WWoHP and maybe come back later for a late lunch.

I want to get over to Spiderman reasonably early in the hope that the line hasn't grown too much.  We have never bought express passes and hope to not do so this time either.

Do you like coasters?  The Hulk can get busy too.


----------



## carps09

We visited WWoHP for the first time about 3 weeks ago. It was a Saturday, and it was crowded, though really not as bad as we had anticipated it to be. (I posted a report on that earlier in this thread.) We went back again this past Saturday (7/31) and were surprised at how much lower the crowds were.

Like we did a few weeks ago, we started our day at Universal at the E.T. Ride and made our way around the circle (Simpsons, MIB, Jaws, etc.) riding nearly everything we wanted to by lunchtime. After lunch, we tried to ride Rip Ride Rockit, but it was down. (This seems to happen a lot with this ride, by the way!) So, we went over to IOA. Rode Spiderman and Hulk and made it over to WWoHP around 2:30.

The wait for FJ was only 45 minutes! We were really shocked by this. We noticed they had configured the queue a bit differently, and we didn't have to walk through the entire greenhouse this time. After FJ, rode Dragon Challenge (20 minute wait) and then spent some time in the shops since they were not crowded at all! When we were there 2 weeks ago we had to wait in line outside of Honeydukes and Dervish and Banges just to get in and the waits were long - on Saturday, we could walk right in. 

On a sidenote, being a Harry Potter fan, I was a little disappointed that Universal wasn't celebrating Harry Potter's birthday on Saturday! (The character's birthday is 7/31.)


----------



## smillerguy

Wow!!  We are going in oct.  After reading this thread,  i was thinking we would take 2 days at Universal.  (We have AP at  WDW so were going to head there after 2 days.  Now I am thinking maybe one day is enough for us??  DS  wants to do WWOHP.  He also loves  rollercoasters.  DD is not tall enough for all the biggies yet so I was going to take her to some of the smaller rides.


----------



## Asm

Sounds encouraging! I'm getting excited. We'll expect huge crowds and be thrilled if they aren't there!


----------



## Hare23

unionville said:


> Just returned from our 8-night stay at Portofino stay last week.  Here's our Hogwarts experience.
> 
> Last Saturday, we ventured over to Hogwarts after dinner.  It was around 8 p.m. and very crowded.  We rode the Flight of the Hippogriff several times with no wait and could have ridden the dragons with no wait too.  FJ had a posted wait time of 120 minutes and they had closed the line and were not allowing anyone else to enter.  By the time we left Hogwarts, they reopened the line and the poor cast members tried to keep everyone from stampeding the entrance.  We did not enter that chaos!
> 
> We sat our clock for 6:30 a.m. on Sunday morning and left the hotel by 7.  We took the short-cut walk from Portofino (it is awesome)!  By the time we arrived at Islands of Adventure they were already letting people enter.  Non-resort guests were sent to the left and hotel guests to the right.  We entered Hogwarts and left our bags at the lockers at the train.  We ended up paying $3 but it was a much better decision we would find out later in the week.  No crowds to get to these lockers.  We went straight to FJ and ended up in the greenhouse right outside the door to Hogwarts.  The ride had some technical difficulties so we had a very short wait.  No worries as we moved through the castle.  A very short wait and a very awesome ride experience.  By the time we were off the ride, the crowds had gathered.  We rode Flight of Hippogriff several times with no wait.  We had frozen butterbeer on the nice covered tables behind Hogshead.  No wait at the bar for the drink.  We left Hogswart only to discover the mobs of people in line just to enter Hogswart.  The heat was unreal last week and I can't imagine waiting in line to wait in line!!!
> 
> We set our clock for 6:30 a.m. again on Tuesday morning.  We arrived at Islands of Adventure by 7:15 only to find that the ticket gate was not open this morning.  They opened at 7:30.  We went to the right and arrived at Ollivanders to discover only a couple of people in line.  We were the second group of the day.  Fun, but the child that was picked really "did not get into" the experience so it wasn't very exciting.  I would not wait hours for the Ollivanders show!  My 10-year old quickly bought a wand and we moved on to FJ.  We made the mistake of using the lockers inside of the castle.  We wish we would have just paid to use the ones at the train.  It is madness at those lockers!!!  The ride was down once again this morning and the posted wait time was 45 minutes when we arrived.  We ended up waiting in the greenhouse area for quite a bit of time.  Already a hot and humid day and it was around 8 a.m.  I cannot imagine spending the heat of day in this greenhouse area.  Once the ride was up and running, we moved through quickly.  Once again, the other two rides did not have much of a line.  We once again enjoyed frozen butterbeer in our secret shady spot behind Hogshead bar.
> 
> We returned to Hogswart on Thursday evening for our son to ride FJ one last time.  The posted wait time was 120 minutes and it was at least 8:30 p.m. We decided to use the single rider line and just let our son ride.  Lots of entire families in this line!  The ride was being tested so we had a short wait without moving.  He probably ended up being in line for over an hour.  You really miss the castle atmosphere in this single rider line, but it served the purpose for a "one last ride".   We left Hogwarts after 9:30 p.m. and Hogwarts was still crazy busy.




I am staying at Portofino in September and will be doing WWOHP on a Sunday.  If the park opens at 9 AM onsite guests get in at 8 AM correct?  So we need to be at the gates at 7 AM? Finaly can someone share the short-cut walk from Portofino?  THANKS!


----------



## bubba's mom

unionville said:


> Just returned from our 8-night stay at Portofino stay last week.  Here's our Hogwarts experience.
> 
> Last Saturday, we ventured over to Hogwarts after dinner.  It was around 8 p.m. and very crowded.  We rode the Flight of the Hippogriff several times with no wait and could have ridden the dragons with no wait too.  FJ had a posted wait time of 120 minutes and they had closed the line and were not allowing anyone else to enter.  By the time we left Hogwarts, they reopened the line and the poor cast members tried to keep everyone from stampeding the entrance.  We did not enter that chaos!
> 
> We sat our clock for 6:30 a.m. on Sunday morning and left the hotel by 7.  We took the short-cut walk from Portofino (it is awesome)!  By the time we arrived at Islands of Adventure they were already letting people enter.  Non-resort guests were sent to the left and hotel guests to the right.  We entered Hogwarts and left our bags at the lockers at the train.  We ended up paying $3 but it was a much better decision we would find out later in the week.  No crowds to get to these lockers.  We went straight to FJ and ended up in the greenhouse right outside the door to Hogwarts.  The ride had some technical difficulties so we had a very short wait.  No worries as we moved through the castle.  A very short wait and a very awesome ride experience.  By the time we were off the ride, the crowds had gathered.  We rode Flight of Hippogriff several times with no wait.  We had frozen butterbeer on the nice covered tables behind Hogshead.  No wait at the bar for the drink.  We left Hogswart only to discover the mobs of people in line just to enter Hogswart.  The heat was unreal last week and I can't imagine waiting in line to wait in line!!!
> 
> We set our clock for 6:30 a.m. again on Tuesday morning.  We arrived at Islands of Adventure by 7:15 only to find that the ticket gate was not open this morning.  They opened at 7:30.  We went to the right and arrived at Ollivanders to discover only a couple of people in line.  We were the second group of the day.  Fun, but the child that was picked really "did not get into" the experience so it wasn't very exciting.  I would not wait hours for the Ollivanders show!  My 10-year old quickly bought a wand and we moved on to FJ.  We made the mistake of using the lockers inside of the castle.  We wish we would have just paid to use the ones at the train.  It is madness at those lockers!!!  The ride was down once again this morning and the posted wait time was 45 minutes when we arrived.  We ended up waiting in the greenhouse area for quite a bit of time.  Already a hot and humid day and it was around 8 a.m.  I cannot imagine spending the heat of day in this greenhouse area.  Once the ride was up and running, we moved through quickly.  Once again, the other two rides did not have much of a line.  We once again enjoyed frozen butterbeer in our secret shady spot behind Hogshead bar.
> 
> We returned to Hogswart on Thursday evening for our son to ride FJ one last time.  The posted wait time was 120 minutes and it was at least 8:30 p.m. We decided to use the single rider line and just let our son ride.  Lots of entire families in this line!  The ride was being tested so we had a short wait without moving.  He probably ended up being in line for over an hour.  You really miss the castle atmosphere in this single rider line, but it served the purpose for a "one last ride".   We left Hogwarts after 9:30 p.m. and Hogwarts was still crazy busy.



Sounds like the most success was in the early entry AM   I think the lockers are crazy at FJ because people do not know they need to leave bags until they are there.  The lockers by the train are mostly for DC, but work if you plan to ride FJ too.



Asm said:


> We will have 2 partial days for Universal - Aug 14 & 15. We are 2 adults staying off site, have 2 day 1 park tix with express passes. WWoHP is our primary focus but we want to check both parks out for next year's family trip. We are new to Universal.
> 
> Should we be at IoA at 7am?  What about a plan of attack? I'm thinking FJ, no locker, then try Olivanders, then other shops and ride? Early lunch at TB and then Spiderman, whatever else fits in before out by 2 or 3.
> 
> We have less time for US. Have to leave by 1pm at latest. That's why the express passes. Any thoughts or suggestions? I hope we can get a good taste of the parks.



Be at IOA 7am, no locker OLLIVANDER's FIRST if you want to see that...then FJ.  The line for Ollivander's is crazier faster than FJ.



smillerguy said:


> Wow!!  We are going in oct.  After reading this thread,  i was thinking we would take 2 days at Universal.  (We have AP at  WDW so were going to head there after 2 days.  Now I am thinking maybe one day is enough for us??  DS  wants to do WWOHP.  He also loves  rollercoasters.  DD is not tall enough for all the biggies yet so I was going to take her to some of the smaller rides.




I would still do 2 days.  Parks will be closing earlier because of HHN (esp the Studios...5pm I think?)



Hare23 said:


> I am staying at Portofino in September and will be doing WWOHP on a Sunday.  *If the park opens at 9 AM onsite guests get in at 8 AM correct?  So we need to be at the gates at 7 AM?* Finaly can someone share the short-cut walk from Portofino?  THANKS!



Need to be AT turnstile by 7am ... yes.  Of course, crowds could drop come September and park hours change...but, better earlier than later!   The shortcut from PBH is to bear right at the Garden Pathway cutoff.  Cross the street & cut thru Hard Rock Hotel parking lot.  I think there's a thread on it...or something about it in a Portofino thread....


----------



## Hare23

Need to be AT turnstile by 7am ... yes.  Of course, crowds could drop come September and park hours change...but, better earlier than later!   The shortcut from PBH is to bear right at the Garden Pathway cutoff.  Cross the street & cut thru Hard Rock Hotel parking lot.  I think there's a thread on it...or something about it in a Portofino thread....

[/QUOTE]

THANKS a lot! We will acutally be there on a Saturday...we head to DisneyWorld Sunday.


----------



## tragickingdom

If you are staying off-site it looks like you get into park at 8.45am at the moment.  Are all rides open at this time.  According to all reports we would be better to do WWOHP later in day so planning to go straight to the Hulk.  Is this a good strategy?


----------



## tashasmum

We were staying off site too, parked the car about 8 and walked round to the discovery centre, by 9.15 we had done the ride and collected our bags.


----------



## Mikelly1221

Just returned and went to IOA today.  Here's our experience:

We stayed at RPR.  We left the hotel around 7:00am and took the boat over to IOA-got to the gate around 7:10.  They let us in at 7:30 and we walked quickly over to WWOHP (using the shortcut through Seuss Landing-thanks!  ).   Went right to Ollivanders and waited about 5 minutes-we might have been the 2nd show of the day.  The show was very enjoyable, but not worth more than a 30 minute wait IMO.  Went over to FJ and ran into a glitch-the ride was down.  So we shopped and took pictures and rode Hippogriff-all with very little wait or stress.  No real lines-the only crowding was in the wand shop area after each time the Ollivanders show would let out.  I rode Dragon Challenge with a 10-15 minute wait (only one train per side running). As I came off DC, I saw the masses coming in!  FJ had just started working, but we made the decision to do some other rides, go back to the hotel, swim, etc.

Came back to WWOHP around 1:45-what a difference!  Very crowded in the street, hard to maneuver.  We got in line for FJ at 2:00pm with a posted 75 minute wait.  We were done, including Kid Swapping by 3:30, so the wait time was close, but the line moved almost constantly.  After FJ, we headed out with a stop to ride Spiderman.

My thoughts: 1) Early entry was very much worth it.   If FJ had been running, we'd have been out before it got crowded having done everything we wanted to do.  The hotels are pricier than we're used to, and we stayed in Orlando only one night vs. the original 2 nights we had planned (we were going to stay offsite at first) and we're so glad we did!  All the other FOTL rides were like bonuses!   2) Universal did a fantastic job with WWOHP.  The attention to details were wonderful and we loved them.


----------



## Mikelly1221

bubba's mom said:


> Sounds like the most success was in the early entry AM   I think the lockers are crazy at FJ because people do not know they need to leave bags until they are there.  The lockers by the train are mostly for DC, but work if you plan to ride FJ too.



When we were entering the castle, the line for the lockers was mixed with the regular line.  Thankfully a manager separated the two and we could go forward since we were doing the child swap and didn't need the lockers.


----------



## MErnst

Just returned from a 5 day stay onsite at RPR.  Wizarding world was amazing!  We arrived last Thursday morning and did early entry Fri, Sat and Sun.  The lightest day was Sunday (plus a few degrees cooler too).  Thanks for the tips about Seuss Landing shortcut.  I'd also like to share another I learned while there.  There is an entrance to lockers thru Filch's Emporium.....we never stood in the long line in the front of the castle for lockers.  

I'd be happy to answer any questions!


----------



## DAZY3BYZ

We're headed to HP this Friday  and are staying offsite. What time should we arrive? I've heard some say by 7 or 7:30. Is this what we should do? Any other suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## bubba's mom

MErnst said:


> There is an entrance to lockers thru Filch's Emporium.....we never stood in the long line in the front of the castle for lockers.



That's because the ride exits thru Filch's.    You either exit thru the store, or hang a right off the ride into the locker area. 



DAZY3BYZ said:


> We're headed to HP this Friday  and are staying offsite. What time should we arrive? I've heard some say by 7 or 7:30. Is this what we should do? Any other suggestions? Thanks!



I would get there by 7...especially if staying offsite.


----------



## MaleficentandGoons

Lines- VERY confusing because I got through the gates by flashing my room key.  We never got a stupid blue card nor did I plan on it.  I'm awful at following rules.  I figured I'm staying on-site I should at least be able to get in and walk around. The girl looked at my key and said nothing. 

The big issue I saw was people standing to the right in the locker line.  Here were the two issues: either people stood to the right and needed a locker OR they stood to the right because they thought it was the line to the ride. Then you had people confused and just standing there.  I would HIGHLY suggest to everyone going to just stay left and walk up to the castle.  The wizards will point you in the right direction.

Single rider was walk on to 10 min tops BUT you miss Dumbledore, the talking paintings and Harry, Hermonine and Ron. Do it both ways.  Early entry is ok but I enjoyed the area more after 4.  It wasn't as hot or crowded.
Olivanders line was CRAZY everytime we were there.  I honestly didn't see the thrill.


----------



## MaleficentandGoons

If you have a child in a stroller I would, if you can, leave the stroller the day you go to Hogsmeade. It is such a small area in the shops. There were a few wheelchair bound people in the shops and I have no idea how they were able to even move around.


----------



## Asm

I will have an ECV because I can't walk or stand for long periods. I plan to leave it outside the shops since I hear they're small. Should I take it into the castle. Is the line too long, slow to walk? Any place to sit? Thanks!


----------



## MaleficentandGoons

I think there is a separate entry area for EVC and wheelchairs for the ride its very tight in the castle line when it comes to turns.


----------



## MErnst

bubba's mom said:


> Sounds like the most success was in the early entry AM   I think the lockers are crazy at FJ because people do not know they need to leave bags until they are there.  The lockers by the train are mostly for DC, but work if you plan to ride FJ too.




Be very careful if using a DC locker when riding FJ....the lockers are timed for their respective ride.  You may only have 45 minutes when using a DC locker and the FJ wait time could be 60 minutes....you would then have to pay for your extra time.


----------



## MErnst

bubba's mom said:


> That's because the ride exits thru Filch's.    You either exit thru the store, or hang a right off the ride into the locker area.



Yes, we knew it was near the exit...I was offering a tip to others that don't want to stand in the line.  My son read the tip on Orlando United and it worked well for us.


----------



## nmartin

MErnst said:


> Be very careful if using a DC locker when riding FJ....the lockers are timed for their respective ride.  You may only have 45 minutes when using a DC locker and the FJ wait time could be 60 minutes....you would then have to pay for your extra time.



If you do have to pay for the locker do you need coins or will it accept dollar bills?


----------



## Nicole786

Getting closer to our trip!!!  Just want to clarify the Seuss shortcut.  Is the line I drew the correct path?


----------



## bubba's mom

^ yes.

You will most likely need an attendant to retrieve your stuff out of the locker.  I would assume you pay them because 1)we've never had to pay and 2)i don't recall anywhere to insert any money.


----------



## tabby1964

Our first day at IOA we used the Suess shortcut.  The second day, they had someone patrolling the shortcut and made us take the longer route.  The only difference was that the first day was Sunday and not as crowded as the extremely crowded Thursday.


----------



## Planogirl

Uh oh, are they not letting people use the shorter route?  Stupid crowd control...


----------



## damo

Planogirl said:


> Uh oh, are they not letting people use the shorter route?  Stupid crowd control...



When we were there just before grand opening, they weren't letting people use the short cut either.


----------



## georgina

We just got back last night, and the 2 days we did early entry (Sunday and Tuesday), everyone used the Seuss shortcut!

out of the 4 days we were there, Monday was the most crowded at WWOHP.  There were long lines all afternoon into Jurassic Park, and the posted wait time for FJ was still long after 9 PM.  

Tuesday we did early entry, and the free locker time for FJ was only 25 minutes, it only took us about 10-15 minutes to go through and ride.  Luckily we had been through the line several times before, or we would have missed a lot because it moved so quickly.  Tuesday was also the only day there were pygmy puffs in Zonkos!


----------



## hopemax

Did they have purple pygmy puffs, or just the pink ones?


----------



## georgina

Just pink.  I didn't even know there were purple ones!


----------



## heatherbelle

I haven't read all of this thread, but I have read the last three pages.

Can someone clarify why off-site guests are being advised to arrive by 7.30am.  I thought the park didn't open until 9.00 and resort guests only were being let in at 8am.

Forgot to add, we are staying at HRH for 1 night on Tuesday and I was planning to get to the gates for 8.00, do I need to get their earlier?


----------



## wilma-bride

heatherbelle said:


> I haven't read all of this thread, but I have read the last three pages.
> 
> Can someone clarify why off-site guests are being advised to arrive by 7.30am.  I thought the park didn't open until 9.00 and resort guests only were being let in at 8am.



From what I understand, off-site guests are also being let into the park early but have to line up for WWOHP on the left-hand (Jurassic Park) side as opposed to onsite guests, who are directed through Seuss Landing and line up for WWOHP that side.

So, it's advantageous to arrive early as you can be among the first int he line for off-site entry to WWOHP.

Of course, I could have completely misunderstood it and be wrong - it has happened *just once *before


----------



## bubba's mom

heatherbelle said:


> I haven't read all of this thread, but I have read the last three pages.
> 
> Can someone clarify why off-site guests are being advised to arrive by 7.30am.  I thought the park didn't open until 9.00 and resort guests only were being let in at 8am.
> 
> Forgot to add, we are staying at HRH for 1 night on Tuesday and I was planning to get to the gates for 8.00, do I need to get their earlier?



Wilma-Bride is right.

If you still arrive by 7am-ish (turnstiles), you will be let into the park, but you will have to head left at POE instead of to the right with onsite people.  They may stop and ask you where you're going...explain you are not onsite, but going thru JP to go stand in line to get into WWoHP at 9am.

When you stay at HRH, I would still get to the turnstiles by 7-7:15am.  They could open the gates at 7:30.   But...that's your call....


----------



## abooch

Have rides likes Jurassic Park been more crowded than usual because of HP and because its so close to the line to get into HP?


----------



## wilma-bride

bubba's mom said:


> Wilma-Bride is right.



I knew it!  I've been telling DH that for years but he never listens


----------



## bubba's mom

wilma-bride said:


> I knew it!  I've been telling DH that for years but he never listens



tell him I said so


----------



## hopemax

georgina said:


> Just pink.  I didn't even know there were purple ones!



Part of the rumors have been, that during the August restock they were supposed to add purple to the lineup.  If it was pink, it may not be the restock and maybe they found more in a warehouse.


----------



## Planogirl

abooch said:


> Have rides likes Jurassic Park been more crowded than usual because of HP and because its so close to the line to get into HP?


I watched the line times when HP first opened on the now defunct ride app and I never could see a difference.  The rides would get crowded but they do at certain times anyway.  As far as I could tell at least...


----------



## unionville

nmartin said:


> If you do have to pay for the locker do you need coins or will it accept dollar bills?



We had to pay $3 at those lockers near the Hogwarts train and it was well worth not having to fight the castle mob.  We used a credit card to pay.


----------



## georgina

heatherbelle,  we arrived at the turnstiles at 8 on Sunday for early entry and went straight to the line at Ollivanders, which was probably a 20 minute wait at that time.  On Tuesday we were earlier, arriving at the turnstiles at 7:30 just as they were opening up, and went straight to FJ, which was running even though it was a little before 8. The earlier day was definitely better!  Wait times for FJ climbed up pretty quickly.


----------



## nmartin

unionville said:


> We had to pay $3 at those lockers near the Hogwarts train and it was well worth not having to fight the castle mob.  We used a credit card to pay.



That is what we were going to do.  I don't mine paying but I just need to know how.  Did the locker have some sort or chip to insert a credit card or did you pay a TM?  If so did you have to go in search of someone to help you?  Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## phamton

You can pay via credit card.  The lockers are able to take $ or CC. No attendant needed.


----------



## Procrastinate

Long waits for all of IOA on 8/2 with water rides having waits of 2 hours +.

Stay onsite and go at 8 if you can.  Wait for entry was 2 hours by 10 am.  They were telling people to come back after three to walk in.  Lines for all shops and butterbeer were longer when we went back after 6 than they were in the morning.

Wheelchairs can go through most of the line for FJ at least.  I don't know if they split off at some point as I saw them pretty far ahead of us in the greenhouse.  Didn't see any ECVs.

US also seemed more crowded than we remembered from last year.


----------



## bubba's mom

Procrastinate said:


> Long waits for all of IOA on 8/2 with water rides having waits of 2 hours +.



That is normal for the water rides in the summer.




			
				Procrastinate said:
			
		

> US also seemed more crowded than we remembered from last year.



Probably just because Harry brought the people...a LOT more people....


----------



## Procrastinate

You can ride FJ with a bag no bigger than a softball.  Otherwise, they direct you to a locker.  They were trying to direct people with a bag to the right to the lockers, if not to the left to the ride.  However, people had been standing in line up to this point when they didn't need to be.  If you don't have a bag, walk up to the line attendant and ask before heading to the back of the line to make sure you are not in line for a locker.  If you need a locker, it may be best to get one by DC if the time is long enough.  They were also letting people go in Filch's to go straight to the FJ lockers and skip the line.  I wonder if they will catch on to this and stop it.


----------



## bubba's mom

Here was our experience...  DH is in charge of video on vacation.  He has a tiny Sony Handycam HDD AVCHD camera.  This videocamera fits in the palm of your hand and literally fits in a pocket on a zip-up hoodie.  

He also wears jersey/athletic shorts (with deeper pockets).  He asked a TM at the entrance to FJ if he would be able to ride if he walked thru the castle (with us) and took some video.  The TM looked at him and asked if he had a pocket to stick it in.  He said he did and the TM said if he was comfortable putting it in his pocket, he could take it AND ride.  And, this is a direct quote from the TM: "As long as they don't see it when you board the ride, you are good to go."

I remember that because I thought it sounded weird one TM saying it was okay as long as another TM didn't see it


----------



## tashasmum

Both DH and DD rode with a small camera in a pocket of their shorts. Be prepared to remove flip flops and place them behind you, this happened on each of the 4 occasions that DD rode FJ. Not really a problem.


----------



## bubba's mom

a small point and shoot camera will fit in the seat-back compartment on FJ.  and...you don't HAVE to take your flipflops off..they will stay on...but, I'm one of those "better safe than sorry" types and I still hold on to mine


----------



## sicjoy

I apologize for repeating things that have been said, but I want to make sure I understand all of this correctly:

1. For those staying at a resort (on premises), even though early entry is 8am, you can get in at about 730 on some days and the rides at Harry Potter are open and running. Correct?

2. No bags or anything to ride FJ? Have to use a locker that is timed?

Thanks for the clarification.
S


----------



## damo

sicjoy said:


> I apologize for repeating things that have been said, but I want to make sure I understand all of this correctly:
> 
> 1. For those staying at a resort (on premises), even though early entry is 8am, you can get in at about 730 on some days and the rides at Harry Potter are open and running. Correct?
> 
> 2. No bags or anything to ride FJ? Have to use a locker that is timed?
> 
> Thanks for the clarification.
> S



Yes on both counts.  As crowds start getting smaller, we'll see if the early entry time goes back to 8 am.


----------



## sicjoy

Thank you!


----------



## nessz79

We were at IOA on 8/2.  Crowds were immense in the morning and there were crazy lines wrapping halfway around the park to get in.  There was a line for reservations to get in in the morning.  We didn't attempt to get in at that time.

We came back around 6:30 and were able to walk in.  It was still very crowded, but it was manageable to walk around.  Stores were jam-packed and rides' lines were pretty long.  FoH was 20-40 minutes (changed 3 times) at 7 and FJ was 90 minutes.


----------



## blueiis99

ugh!!  that is not what I want to hear

we are leaving on tuesday, and boy was I hoping it was dying down!!


----------



## Marquibiri

blueiis99 said:


> ugh!!  that is not what I want to hear
> 
> we are leaving on tuesday, and boy was I hoping it was dying down!!



I still got a month and a half to go! Hopefully lines will be dead by then. 

Marquibiri


----------



## spima3

blueiis99 said:


> ugh!!  that is not what I want to hear
> 
> we are leaving on tuesday, and boy was I hoping it was dying down!!





Just a reminder, don't forget to come back and post your experience.  

We have a month to go, but I am beginning to adjust my expectations to crowded and unbearably crowded!       We're shooting for crowded.


----------



## blueiis99

spima3 said:


> Just a reminder, don't forget to come back and post your experience.
> 
> We have a month to go, but I am beginning to adjust my expectations to crowded and unbearably crowded!       We're shooting for crowded.



will do.... I just hope that no matter what it ends up being a lot of FUN   I soooo need this vacation!


----------



## Purseval

blueiis99 said:


> will do.... I just hope that no matter what it ends up being a lot of FUN   I soooo need this vacation!




Very few people have come back and said that the crowds made it so the trip wasn't worth it.  Odds are you won't be one of those.


----------



## georgina

Procrastinate said:


> They were also letting people go in Filch's to go straight to the FJ lockers and skip the line.  I wonder if they will catch on to this and stop it.



We were looking for the lockers before riding and stumbled onto the entrance from Filch's.  For all the other US and IOA rides, you get a locker before getting in line, so we didn't realize we were cutting in the line by doing this.  Every time we rode, the line was not long, so we really weren't cutting off much of the line.  I'm not sure how they can stop it, since you have to go that way to retrieve your stuff after exiting the ride.


----------



## csmommy

SCARY!  And we leave tomorrow!


----------



## blueiis99

csmommy said:


> SCARY!  And we leave tomorrow!



may the best of luck go with you!!    Have lots of fun!!!


----------



## nmartin

phamton said:


> You can pay via credit card.  The lockers are able to take $ or CC. No attendant needed.



Thank you!


----------



## cabarnes55

I was looking to buy VIP tickets for 8/17, which doesn't work on the HP rides.  Can someone explain why you need the lockers?  Haven't been to Universal in ages but soooo want to see the WWOHP with my kids, who are older, and my husband, who is impatient in line.


----------



## Metro West

cabarnes55 said:


> I was looking to buy VIP tickets for 8/17, which doesn't work on the HP rides.  Can someone explain why you need the lockers?  Haven't been to Universal in ages but soooo want to see the WWOHP with my kids, who are older, and my husband, who is impatient in line.


 You would need lockers to store any carry-on items. Universal is strict about bringing on carry-on items...you can't.


----------



## OrangeCat04

cabarnes55 said:


> I was looking to buy VIP tickets for 8/17, which doesn't work on the HP rides.  Can someone explain why you need the lockers?  Haven't been to Universal in ages but soooo want to see the WWOHP with my kids, who are older, and my husband, who is impatient in line.



What are VIP tickets???


----------



## lachica

OrangeCat04 said:


> What are VIP tickets???



Unlimted express pass without having to stay onsite.


----------



## USMCLtCol

We will be in Orlando during the week of 28 Aug-4 Sept. Based on what I have read, I was leaning towards visiting WWOHP on Tues or Wed. Any suggestion as to best arrival time? Many thanks!

UPDATE:  I have read that Sundays may actually be best (lowest crowds?)


----------



## Ethan's dad

USMCLtCol said:


> We will be in Orlando during the week of 28 Aug-4 Sept. Based on what I have read, I was leaning towards visiting WWOHP on Tues or Wed. Any suggestion as to best arrival time? Many thanks!
> 
> UPDATE:  I have read that Sundays may actually be best (lowest crowds?)



Keep in mind that the crowd levels may change somewhat on Aug 23 when the Florida students go back to school - weekdays may well be much less crowded than they are now (they were when we went 2 years ago).  But of course there is no way to know for certain because of HP opening.  But I would think Labor Day weekend may well be pretty crowded!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Ethan's dad said:


> Keep in mind that the crowd levels may change somewhat on Aug 23 when the Florida students go back to school - weekdays may well be much less crowded than they are now (they were when we went 2 years ago).  But of course there is no way to know for certain because of HP opening.  But I would think Labor Day weekend may well be pretty crowded!



But Labor Day itself may not be.  Its our family tradition to go to MK on Labor day because of very light crowds...even the mountains were 20 minute walk ons.  We might go to US?IOA that day this year, since we now have AP's for there too.


----------



## chunet

Metro West said:


> You would need lockers to store any carry-on items. Universal is strict about bringing on carry-on items...you can't.



But from what I read, Fanny PAck (waist packs) are ok? Just wanted to be sure before we went and purchased 2 for our trip to find out we needed to locker them.


----------



## TraceyL

Fanny packs are ok - you will need to push them so the pack is at the side & as long as the harness still 'clicks' you're good to go


----------



## MIChessGuy

Yesterday (6 August), my niece and I arrived from our offsite hotel and joined the HP line just before 8:00 a.m.  We were held in place until 8:30 a.m.  After entering the Wizarding World and reaching the castle, the waiting time was displayed as 45 minutes.  I couldn't help but note that much of the queue was outside and would be particularly unpleasant in the heat and sun of midday.  They had those gigantic fans running and there was an occasional water fountain and even a beverage station (expensive, of course) within the queue.

We got inside the castle right around 9:00, I think it was.  Technical problems caused the queue to halt for 15-20 minutes, during which time I was definitely glad to be inside.  Finally we got to the inside test seats, which I flunked, having already flunked outside, so I was directed to the fatso walk of shame back to the lockers.  "Forbidden" Journey, indeed.  Apparently the right strategy was to try to sneak past the ride staff and try the actual ride seat itself, but I didn't realize that at the time.  Maybe pretend to study my park map next time so I'm tougher to spot.  

Anyhoo, we got outside and after finishing a Butterbeer, I noted it was about 10:30 a.m.  Not too bad, aside from getting kicked off the ride of course.  My suggestion would be to get in line before 8:00 a.m. if you have no special ride access privileges.


----------



## si-am

We were there last Sunday (8/1). Stayed at Royal Pacific, got to the boat dock at about 6:30am. 

We were one of the first in line when they opened the park a little after 7:30-- walked straight to Harry Potter. I was very irritated when they stopped me at the front. I was wearing a small wallet purse around my waist and they made me put it in a locker. (I had read here that they were allowing fanny packs on, but as far as I could tell, they were stopping everyone with ANYTHING.)  They only had a few locker sections operational at the time so it was pure chaos in there!  Once I got through that, walked through the queue and got straight on the ride.

Afterwards, we got butter beers with no line at all, rode Flight of the Hippogriff with no line (kind of dumb, not worth the time) and looked in a few shops. We were ready to head to Jurassic Park by 8:40 or so but it didn't open til 9 so we just hung around Harry Potter taking pics.

Overall, I'd say it was highly worth staying onsite to get the early entry.  (And front of the line for all the other rides!)


----------



## Planogirl

They don't even allow fanny packs now?  I have my cargo shorts all ready to wear so I hope that they don't make me empty my pockets!  They seem to be getting a little bizarre.


----------



## damo

Planogirl said:


> They don't even allow fanny packs now?  I have my cargo shorts all ready to wear so I hope that they don't make me empty my pockets!  They seem to be getting a little bizarre.



Ya that makes absolutely no sense.  Hopefully it was just someone new who went a bit overboard.  A fanny pack isn't a loose article and normally should not get in the way of the restraints.  In all the years we've gone to Universal, I've never had anyone question my fanny pack although it never is very noticeable.  You could always just put your shirt over your fanny pack.


----------



## TraceyL

Fanny packs were allowed on Monday


----------



## mckinfam

I was afraid they would stop me with my fanny pack so I wore a large t-shirt with the fanny pack under the shirt.  Rode with no problem.


----------



## carly chloe

Are the crowds going down at all since it opened? We will be there Aug. 20 which is on a Fri.. It is the only day we can go. Will a Friday be bad?


----------



## tamanegi65

Hi all - we'll be going to IOA and HP Tuesday Aug 10th - live local so don't have any early access.  So, that said - if we go right when the park opens to general public will the lines already be really long?  Or is it better to just go midday/later in the day to find the shortest line times?


----------



## si-am

damo said:


> Ya that makes absolutely no sense.  Hopefully it was just someone new who went a bit overboard.  A fanny pack isn't a loose article and normally should not get in the way of the restraints.  In all the years we've gone to Universal, I've never had anyone question my fanny pack although it never is very noticeable.  You could always just put your shirt over your fanny pack.



Yeah, I was quite irritated by it-- maybe it was someone new and overzealous. I bought that wallet purse JUST for Universal because I could wear it around my waist... all for nothing!


----------



## damo

si-am said:


> Yeah, I was quite irritated by it-- maybe it was someone new and overzealous. I bought that wallet purse JUST for Universal because I could wear it around my waist... all for nothing!



Probably the person's first shift in that area and was told to stop all people with purses and bags.  Without clarification they were probably just stopping everyone.

It sounds like it probably would have fit in the compartment in the seat as well, so that person really should have informed you of that.


----------



## heidijanesmith

TraceyL said:


> Fanny packs are ok - you will need to push them so the pack is at the side & as long as the harness still 'clicks' you're good to go



I wore a fanny pack and did the same thing, just turned it so the side with all my stuff was on my side instead of upfront.  Worked well, no problem with the three clicks.


----------



## RMmom

We were there on Tuesday, August 3rd.  We saw the LONG line at opening and went and did other stuff.  We came back to the WWOHP at 3PM and walked right in.  It was crowded in the area but we did everything we wanted to do.  Waits for Hippogriff and Dragons were less than 30 mins.  I think FJ was 1 hour.  We shopped in all stores and bought Butterbeer.  That was the longest wait of the area.  Why didn't they make more than one cart???  Skip the morning and go in the afternoon is my advice!


----------



## damo

RMmom said:


> We were there on Tuesday, August 3rd.  We saw the LONG line at opening and went and did other stuff.  We came back to the WWOHP at 3PM and walked right in.  It was crowded in the area but we did everything we wanted to do.  Waits for Hippogriff and Dragons were less than 30 mins.  I think FJ was 1 hour.  We shopped in all stores and bought Butterbeer.  That was the longest wait of the area.  Why didn't they make more than one cart???  Skip the morning and go in the afternoon is my advice!



There are three areas to buy Butterbeer.  One main cart in the middle, one smaller cart over by The Magic Neep and inside of the Hogs Head.  Everyone just congregates at the large one in the middle.


----------



## bubba's mom

idk about the cart by Magic Neep, but the cart doesn't take discounts, but Hogs Head does.

Right there is MY reason to get it a HH.


----------



## damo

bubba's mom said:


> idk about the cart by Magic Neep, but the cart doesn't take discounts, but Hogs Head does.
> 
> Right there is MY reason to get it a HH.



That and standing in an air conditioned room while waiting in line is nice too!


----------



## Purseval

We got butterbeer at the 3 broomsticks, in and out in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## Bekastar01

I check this everyday! Thanks to all for the info! 

Question though- are the shops really crowded too? 
I'm pregnant, so i'll be skipping FJ and the other ride, and olivander's seems to be "do it only if there's no line"

but are the shops crowded too? I have a long list of things to buy everyone and just want to know if i'll be smushed in there or waiting on long long lines. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Deb in IA

Bekastar01 said:


> but are the shops crowded too? I have a long list of things to buy everyone and just want to know if i'll be smushed in there or waiting on long long lines.
> 
> Thanks!!



JUST got back yesterday.  We were at WWOHP Saturday and Sunday.  

YES, the shops get very crowded.  They are very small, and by 10 am or so, there are lines to get in to Dervish and Banges, Honeydukes, and Zonko's.  There are cast members standing at the doors, and they only let in about 5 or 6 people every 10 minutes or so.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

I was there on Sunday, Aug 1.  I got there (staying at All Star Moives) at around 7:15, and they let everyone into the park by 7:40. They were saying "resort guests go right" and "day guests go left" so I went left. I was about 10th in line. (No pictures on photobucket yet, sorry)  They let us into WWOHP before 8:30. I walked through FJ line right away, then did the single rider line and had ridden twice by 9:05. 

I had a side fanny back thingy, and once I went through a line where they mentioned they only let you ride with it if it had three prongs at the buckle. If it were two, they wouldn't let you ride with it. 

I also felt terrible for the lady who sat in the test seat and fit, and then they wouldn't let her ride because they couldn't close it properly. 

Dueling Drangons had a 15 minute wait, but it ended up being 45 minutes. 

I walked into 3 broomsticks at around 10:40 (I was hungry!) and had no wait for lunch. Loved my potato and leek soup and salad, with a cold butterbeer.  I later went into the Hogs Head and got a frozen butterbeer with about a 5 minute wait. Loved both versions.

Waited about 20 minutes for Dervish and Banges at some point in the morning and it was VERY crowded. Ollivanders had about a 40-45 minute wait at around 11:45, but it was quite hot and there was no shade.

I loved it and that's the only thing that got me to Universal, I've never been before. I will go back to WWOHP for sure.


----------



## damo

Hmmm.  Another Sunday August 1 fanny pack issue.  Interesting that there were no issues any other day.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

damo said:


> Hmmm.  Another Sunday August 1 fanny pack issue.  Interesting that there were no issues any other day.



Luckily mine had the three prongs and she let me ride, and since I had been on a few rides by then, I would have been annoyed.


----------



## damo

DisneyFreak06 said:


> Luckily mine had the three prongs and she let me ride, and since I had been on a few rides by then, I would have been annoyed.



Mine doesn't even have a clasp.  It goes over your head and then tightens up.


----------



## GetGlowing

> they only let you ride with it if it had three prongs at the buckle



So you're saying that only three-pronged buckles were allowed that day? 

So what is this one? two or three?





_(Note: Don't go looking at Google images for clasps. Just don't. Unless you want to see a lot of bondage gear )_


What about a fabric Vera Bradley shoulder bag (hipster) with no clasps? Or maybe I'll just take my clip-on wallet that day to avoid all possible hassle.


----------



## aubriee

GetGlowing said:


> What about a fabric Vera Bradley shoulder bag (hipster) with no clasps? Or maybe I'll just take my clip-on wallet that day to avoid all possible hassle.



I haven't been on FJ yet, but last May I had to put my Vera Bradley mini hipster in the lockers for MIB and Mummy.  They considered it a loose bag even though it was cross body and very small.


----------



## Bekastar01

Thanks Deb! Sigh... oh well. i'll be prepared for the worst!


----------



## brenda1966

aubriee said:


> I haven't been on FJ yet, but last May I had to put my Vera Bradley mini hipster in the lockers for MIB and Mummy.  They considered it a loose bag even though it was cross body and very small.



I had wondered about small cross body bags.  So, it sounds like true fanny packs are the only bag you can wear on the ride?


----------



## fairyprincess88

I had to put my VB mini-hipster in a locker for FJ.  Honestly I didnt find the locker thing bad at all.  We just moved past the big crowd all huddled around the first bank of lockers, into a completely empty back bank of lockers and were on the ride line in mere minutes.  I noticed so many people waisting time waiting in a huge locker line because that was the first bank of lockers they came to.  There were tons of empty lockers and no lines in the back that people seemed to just ignore.


----------



## WDW-PRINCESS

Interesting to read about the fanny packs.  When I heard those were allowed on FJ, I started thinking a fanny pack might be a better bag overall to have at IOA and Univ. due to all the roller coasters...does anyone know if a fanny pack is allowed on DC, Hulk, HRRR, the mummy, etc?

I am loving the tips in this thread!


----------



## PMart

Just got back , we arrived last friday went straight to FJ around 6:30pm this was the longest we waited to ride fj and it was about 1 hour , line was super long. Next morning got up at 630 am stayed HRH club they had food out at 7am went straight to IOA they opened at right around 730 , we went straight to ollivanders we were the second group in, went to Fj waited about 30mins. Last sat night around 930 pm we go to FJ absolutely no wait for the ride we rode it twice. We realized no more early mornings for us we will just go super late each night and that is what we did , honestly no wait if you can hold out until real late at night 

As a side note Friday night when the line was real long, there was a group of people trying to skip everyone, the crowd turned vicious lol , I am pretty sure the people got tossed by security, the line was shouting to throw them out, moral of the story do not try to skip people in line lol


----------



## SmallWorld71

PMart said:


> Just got back , we arrived last friday went straight to FJ around 6:30pm this was the longest we waited to ride fj and it was about 1 hour , line was super long. Next morning got up at 630 am stayed HRH club they had food out at 7am went straight to IOA they opened at right around 730 , we went straight to ollivanders we were the second group in, went to Fj waited about 30mins. Last sat night around 930 pm we go to FJ absolutely no wait for the ride we rode it twice. We realized no more early mornings for us we will just go super late each night and that is what we did , honestly no wait if you can hold out until real late at night
> 
> As a side note Friday night when the line was real long, there was a group of people trying to skip everyone, the crowd turned vicious lol , I am pretty sure the people got tossed by security, the line was shouting to throw them out, moral of the story do not try to skip people in line lol



Thanks for the report! It sounds like things are becoming much more manageable.  We leave on Wed. for the HRH, club level. So glad to hear that they are putting out food earlier for those that want to take advantage of early mornings. I figure we'll do one early morning to see Ollivander's and then stick with evenings. 

And kuddos to the crowd for sticking up for what was right and for Universal for doing something about it! Anyone over at WDW reading this thread...........


----------



## damo

WDW-PRINCESS said:


> Interesting to read about the fanny packs.  When I heard those were allowed on FJ, I started thinking a fanny pack might be a better bag overall to have at IOA and Univ. due to all the roller coasters...does anyone know if a fanny pack is allowed on DC, Hulk, HRRR, the mummy, etc?
> 
> I am loving the tips in this thread!



It has been in the past.  I've been wearing one for the past 10 years to Universal and have never had an issue.


----------



## Deb in IA

WDW-PRINCESS said:


> Interesting to read about the fanny packs.  When I heard those were allowed on FJ, I started thinking a fanny pack might be a better bag overall to have at IOA and Univ. due to all the roller coasters...does anyone know if a fanny pack is allowed on DC, Hulk, HRRR, the mummy, etc?
> 
> I am loving the tips in this thread!




I had a medium-sized fanny pack that was allowed on, no questions, at Forbidden Journey, and then I was told it was "too big" for Dragon Challenge.  Go figure.  

It does, however, have the 3 prongs!


----------



## Larrabe

Deb in IA said:


> I had a medium-sized fanny pack that was allowed on, no questions, at Forbidden Journey, and then I was told it was "too big" for Dragon Challenge.  Go figure.
> 
> It does, however, have the 3 prongs!



Hope you don't mind the picky question, but I'm thinking about ordering this one:  http://www.bagking.com/western-pack-take-it-easy-fanny-pack.html.  Is it about the same size as yours or smaller?  

I'm on the petite side, so as long as I don't stuff it, (or get stuck carrying everyone else's things ,) I was hoping it'd be okay.


----------



## Deb in IA

Larrabe, that looks about the same size as mine.  

I was able to put in my room key, some credit cards, some money, a small bottle of hand sanitizer and a small bottle (about 3 oz) of sunscreen, and a small digital camera (a Canon Sure Shot).  

I'm petite too (5 feet), and on FJ, they just had me swing the fanny pack to the side and the bar clicked without problems.


----------



## spima3

Just hope that everyone reading this thread remembers to come back and post about their days, times, etc.

We are going in Sept, and it sure helps with planning.


----------



## MaleficentandGoons

aubriee said:


> I haven't been on FJ yet, but last May I had to put my Vera Bradley mini hipster in the lockers for MIB and Mummy.  They considered it a loose bag even though it was cross body and very small.



You may be fine with a hipster.  I just used my ID Zip wallet though.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I went over to HP around 230 today. HUUUUUUUGE lines. I did not see the posted wait to FJ, as I have my Ways. I did get into the singles line and only waited 10 mins. The line to get in to Hogwarts otherwise stretched out well past Hippogriff and spilled over into Hogsmeade, almost to Ollivander's!

There was a long line at the main butterbeer cart (they added a smaller butterbeer cart near the JP entrance, which also had a line). The line to get into the Three Broomsticks was somewhat full. There was no wait to get into the Hog's Head; you just had to go past the Gringott's ATM and around the corner. They are providing discounts @ the Hog's Head (they weren't during tech rehearsal). 

The owl post was packed with muggles sitting down. Dragon Challenge had a 35 min wait posted. I did not see the time for Hippogriff. The line for Honeydukes/Zonko's wasn't too long. For Ollivander's/Dervish, it was LONG.


----------



## dsdevlin

We just got back from FL and visited WWOHP on Sunday the 8th.  I read so many tips before we went that I just had to post our experience.  We stayed offsite so we got to the park around 7:45am on Sunday morning.  I had read that Sunday morning seems to be less crowded and it certainly was.  Went left  towards Marvel Island/JP once we got into the park.  I was nervous at the swarms of on-site guests feeding right into HP but there wasn't much we could do!  

We followed the masking tape line through JP to the Discovery Center where the line began.  Arrived there around 8am and were the fifth group (or so) in the line (I was happy with this!).  We were let in at 8:30 and went right to FJ.  Line said 45min but we would only have waited 15 at the most if the ride hadn't broken down when we were inside the last holding room (!).  As it was, we waited 20-25min and got on the ride. We did child swap which was great bc we didn't have to worry about storing our bags.  Child swap worked really well with our 4-year old and our 6-year old got to ride again with dad.  

Got off the ride into a packed Filch's and headed right to FOTH which only had a 5min wait.  Great ride!  After that, bought wands at the wand cart for our three boys.  Didn't see the Ollivander's show but have to say that even the wand cart was pretty awesome in the way they let the boys choose, try out, examine their wands before buying!  Great experience.  Rain started right then which mobbed the stores even more.  We hung out a bit in a side alley behind Honeydukes before venturing into it and Zonkos.   The stores were SO crowded we just decided to leave the HP area and venture over to other rides to get out of the rain.  I was worried we wouldn't get back into WWOHP once we left and the day wore on but because of the rain we were able to wak right back in around 1pm!  Got the rest of our souveniers (line for Dervish & Banges was about 15min), took more photos and felt like we did everything.  Dragon Challenge was closed for a long time due to lightening and our kids were too small anyway so this was no big deal.  

Other than all the stuff written before me about getting there early, stowing your bags in advance, etc., my only other tip is that the Universal store OUTSIDE the park has almost all of the HP merchandise (except for wands, I think).  Buying the t-shirts, etc. inside WWOHP was neat but so crowded!! Wish we had known that we could get much of the same outside the park without fighting immense crowds.  

Last thing-- the clerk at D&B said it was an EXCEPTIONALLY light day that day due to it being a Sunday AND because of all the heavy rain.  Counted ourselves lucky for that   Good luck to everyone else.  It was definitely worth all the planning and waiting.  WWOHP is awesome!  Can't wait to go back and hopefully see even more next year.


----------



## JellyBeans

dsdevlin said:


> Other than all the stuff written before me about getting there early, stowing your bags in advance, etc., my only other tip is that the Universal store OUTSIDE the park has almost all of the HP merchandise (except for wands, I think).  Buying the t-shirts, etc. inside WWOHP was neat but so crowded!! Wish we had known that we could get much of the same outside the park without fighting immense crowds.




Great tip! Thanks!  Does anyone know if the Universal stores outside the park has AAA discount? I believe the stores in HP section does not offer AAA discount.


----------



## damo

JellyBeans said:


> Great tip! Thanks!  Does anyone know if the Universal stores outside the park has AAA discount? I believe the stores in HP section does not offer AAA discount.



The stores in the HP section offer AAA discounts on most items.  Wands and items which seem to be from the Noble Collection are excluded.


----------



## cincy

Ok, we are going 8/22 (Sunday) and 8/23 (Monday)  which day would be better to do each park?  We can not hop back and forth, so we have to guess correctly.  I was thinking Monday for Harry Potter with schools back in session, but it sounds like Sunday may be the better day.

Also, if you are doing ride swap, can you avoid the lockers?  How many people can ride twice?

Thanks.


----------



## MHT to MCO

I'm headed to WWoHP Sept 15-18 with my cousins and was hoping that during the weekdays in September kids should be in school and rides wouldn't be that bad.   This site has been INVALUABLE for tips and information on when to go, which rides to go on first, and what times to be where.   I'm keeping one eye on this site in the upcoming weeks to see how the crowds are once kids go back to school.

I will say, I'm worried about the park hours in September:  9am - 6pm.  People have said that you can pretty much walk on FJ late at night and unfortunately for us we aren't going to have that option.  

If the park closes at 6pm, when do they take the last person in line?  6pm or earlier at like 5:30?


----------



## DisneyFreak06

GetGlowing said:


> So you're saying that only three-pronged buckles were allowed that day?
> 
> So what is this one? two or three?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(Note: Don't go looking at Google images for clasps. Just don't. Unless you want to see a lot of bondage gear )_
> 
> 
> What about a fabric Vera Bradley shoulder bag (hipster) with no clasps? Or maybe I'll just take my clip-on wallet that day to avoid all possible hassle.





That is what mine is and she called it three prongs. I was allowed to carry it on everything. I didn't take it on the Hulk because I had made some purchases that I had to put in the locker, so I put my bag there anyways. I took it on FJ, FOTH and DD, as well as Spiderman.


----------



## Virgderon

damo said:


> The stores in the HP section offer AAA discounts on most items.  Wands and items which seem to be from the Noble Collection are excluded.



We got a discount on DD's wand. I just can't remember if it was because of AAA or because we are AP holders. I pulled out both the AAA card and my pass wherever we went.  Don't have the receipt to check, I'm sorry.


----------



## TraceyL

We got AP discount on DDs' wands


----------



## damo

Were they character wands or birthday wands?  We didn't get a discount on our character wands.  Hmmmm.


----------



## TraceyL

damo said:


> Were they character wands or birthday wands?  We didn't get a discount on our character wands.  Hmmmm.



One of each (Ginny Weasley's & the wand for Hallowe'en - reed?)


----------



## damo

TraceyL said:


> One of each (Ginny Weasley's & the wand for Hallowe'en - reed?)



Interesting.  Hope that is permanent since other people have mentioned that they didn't get a discount on Noble Collection stuff either. However, we were there before official opening, so maybe things have changed.  Did you get 15% off the entire bill or did they discount everything individually?


----------



## John_RN

I just got back from a 5 day trip to Orlando!! 

I will post a long trip report later tonight, but just to talk about the fanny pack issue, when I was there late on Tuesday night and made another trip on Forbidden Journey, one of the TM's was trying to tell people they didn't need to line up for a locker if they had a fanny pack. I mention this because he kept yelling it over and over and over again. "IF YOU HAVE A FANNY PACK YOU DO NOT NEED TO PUT IT IN A LOCKER!!!"


----------



## Lou Holtz

John_RN said:


> "IF YOU HAVE A FANNY PACK YOU DO NOT NEED TO PUT IT IN A LOCKER!!!"



Right. It needs to go in the trash, not in a locker.


----------



## John_RN




----------



## dsdevlin

cincy said:


> Ok, we are going 8/22 (Sunday) and 8/23 (Monday)  which day would be better to do each park?  We can not hop back and forth, so we have to guess correctly.  I was thinking Monday for Harry Potter with schools back in session, but it sounds like Sunday may be the better day.
> 
> Also, if you are doing ride swap, can you avoid the lockers?  How many people can ride twice?
> 
> Thanks.




We did avoid the lockers by doing ride swap and it worked great.  I rode with DS7 and DS6 the first time while DH sat with DS3.  We thought only one kid could ride again with DH but they offered it to both (only one wanted to, though!)  I'm sure you could get at least two on for the second time.


----------



## Kisstherain

I just wanted to say THANKS!!!! for all the great advice I found here... The day finally came!!! Going to Orlando tonight.... see you in a week or so and let you know how it went.......


----------



## DisneyAlly

Kisstherain said:


> I just wanted to say THANKS!!!! for all the great advice I found here... The day finally came!!! Going to Orlando tonight.... see you in a week or so and let you know how it went.......



Have a wonderful trip! Looking forward to your trip/crowd report!


----------



## Deb in IA

John_RN said:


> I just got back from a 5 day trip to Orlando!!
> 
> I will post a long trip report later tonight, but just to talk about the fanny pack issue, when I was there late on Tuesday night and made another trip on Forbidden Journey, one of the TM's was trying to tell people they didn't need to line up for a locker if they had a fanny pack. I mention this because he kept yelling it over and over and over again. "IF YOU HAVE A FANNY PACK YOU DO NOT NEED TO PUT IT IN A LOCKER!!!"



How was your trip, John?  

I remember we talked about our trip overlapping.  Did you like the Three Broomsticks breakfast?  We loved it!  We got the smoked salmon, traditional English, and the pancake breakfasts.  

And the buttterbeer!  It was great!  But I think I actually preferred the non-frozen version better . . .


----------



## HebeJebe

Lou Holtz said:


> Right. It needs to go in the trash, not in a locker.



I could kiss you for this.


----------



## Loudbmw

Was there Friday afternoon.  Showed up around 4:00 pm, no wait to get into Harry Potter area but it was very crowded with lines to get into all the shops.

Went to Forbidden Journey which had a posted  wait of 75 minutes.  There was a 10 minute wait just to get a locker which had its own line on the right.  Stay left if you have no bags.  They were pulling out people even with fanny packs yesterday.

After finding a locker we headed to the singles line and got on in about 15 minutes.  While I enjoyed the ride - wife who was prone to motion sickness did not.  She was woosey   for about 30 minutes after.

While the line single misses much of the castle queue, you can't see the person riding next to you so riding as a group has no advantage.

Lou


----------



## damo

Loudbmw said:


> Was there Friday afternoon.  Showed up around 4:00 pm, no wait to get into Harry Potter area but it was very crowded with lines to get into all the shops.
> 
> Went to Forbidden Journey which had a posted  wait of 75 minutes.  There was a 10 minute wait just to get a locker which had its own line on the right.  Stay left if you have no bags.  They were pulling out people even with fanny packs yesterday.
> 
> After finding a locker we headed to the singles line and got on in about 15 minutes.  While I enjoyed the ride - wife who was prone to motion sickness did not.  She was woosey   for about 30 minutes after.
> 
> While the line single misses much of the castle queue, you can't see the person riding next to you so riding as a group has no advantage.
> 
> Lou



Pulling out people with fanny packs from the locker line or the non locker line?


----------



## magiroux

Arrived to check into RPR on 8/10 at 6:30AM then walked over to IOA and lined up at turnstyle at 7:30. We were let in at 7:50 and did Ollivanders, purchased wand and lined up for FJ at 8:30. It broke down several times and at times we were standing in the same spot for 45 minutes plus (if they are going to sell beer in line they really need to put a rest room somewhere in line - LOL). Exited the ride at 10:35AM. We left the land shortly after. 

At 12:30pm the line for Potter was past JP but then some nasty storms came through and the line disappeared. 

We returned to Potter at 8pm and rode Dragons (no wait) and FJ. Posted wait was 75 minutes for FJ. We waited about 50 minutes including a 15 minute breakdown. We stayed until after closing for shopping & butterbeer.

Just a note-the stand by lines were very long (60 minutes plus) for everything in both parks (we did US on Wednesday). The TM said it was due accommodating so many express pass guests. Even express lines were 20 - 30 minutes.


----------



## MIChessGuy

Loudbmw said:


> While the line single misses much of the castle queue, you can't see the person riding next to you so riding as a group has no advantage.
> Lou



Did anyone take a photo of the single-rider queue?  I did not notice it last week as we waited through the regular queue.  (I'll be trying the single next visit as part of my plan to escape the notice of the fat police...heh.)


----------



## nmartin

magiroux said:


> Arrived to check into RPR on 8/10 at 6:30AM then walked over to IOA and lined up at turnstyle at 7:30. We were let in at 7:50 and did Ollivanders, purchased wand and lined up for FJ at 8:30. It broke down several times and at times we were standing in the same spot for 45 minutes plus (if they are going to sell beer in line they really need to put a rest room somewhere in line - LOL). Exited the ride at 10:35AM. We left the land shortly after.
> 
> At 12:30pm the line for Potter was past JP but then some nasty storms came through and the line disappeared.
> 
> We returned to Potter at 8pm and rode Dragons (no wait) and FJ. Posted wait was 75 minutes for FJ. We waited about 50 minutes including a 15 minute breakdown. We stayed until after closing for shopping & butterbeer.
> 
> Just a note-the stand by lines were very long (60 minutes plus) for everything in both parks (we did US on Wednesday). The TM said it was due accommodating so many express pass guests. Even express lines were 20 - 30 minutes.


Boo Hoo.  We are arriving in 8 days and I was hoping the lines for express wouldn't be that long!


----------



## jenny105

magiroux said:


> Arrived to check into RPR on 8/10 at 6:30AM then walked over to IOA and lined up at turnstyle at 7:30. We were let in at 7:50 and did Ollivanders, purchased wand and lined up for FJ at 8:30. It broke down several times and at times we were standing in the same spot for 45 minutes plus (if they are going to sell beer in line they really need to put a rest room somewhere in line - LOL). Exited the ride at 10:35AM. We left the land shortly after.
> 
> At 12:30pm the line for Potter was past JP but then some nasty storms came through and the line disappeared.
> 
> We returned to Potter at 8pm and rode Dragons (no wait) and FJ. Posted wait was 75 minutes for FJ. We waited about 50 minutes including a 15 minute breakdown. We stayed until after closing for shopping & butterbeer.
> 
> Just a note-the stand by lines were very long (60 minutes plus) for everything in both parks (we did US on Wednesday). The TM said it was due accommodating so many express pass guests. Even express lines were 20 - 30 minutes.




The ride is already breaking down?


----------



## damo

jenny105 said:


> The ride is already breaking down?



All rides break down.  I actually am very impressed at how well this new ride has been running.  Especially since it is using some pretty impressive technology.


----------



## jenny105

damo said:


> All rides break down.  I actually am very impressed at how well this new ride has been running.  Especially since it is using some pretty impressive technology.



I understand rides break down, trust me.  I live near a Six Flags, that's all that happens while your waiting in their parks.  But several times both times this person waited for the ride seems a bit much to me.  I guess I'm spoiled by these parks since I've never really had a problem with that happening in the past.


----------



## damo

jenny105 said:


> I understand rides break down, trust me.  I live near a Six Flags, that's all that happens while your waiting in their parks.  But several times both times this person waited for the ride seems a bit much to me.  I guess I'm spoiled by these parks since I've never really had a problem with that happening in the past.



Considering that this ride has just opened and uses technology not previously used at Universal, the number of times we have heard about breakdowns is nothing less than amazing.  The fact that they were also able to get the ride working again so quickly is pretty amazing too. Sometimes stoppages are for other reasons other than breakdowns such as passenger issues.   Hollywood Rip Ride Rockit on the other hand...........


----------



## magiroux

jenny105 said:


> The ride is already breaking down?



yes - this ride seems to constantly break down. Of the time I spent in line for FJ I would say about 3/4 of it was waiting for it to go back on-line after technical difficulties. If it improves all the better but you really do need to prepare yourself for it.

I would say of all the helpful advice I rec'd here in the weeks leading up to my trip the one thing I would not agree with is that staying on-site for the sole purpose of gaining early entry into WWoHP was NOT worth it for us, IMO. The ride broke down first thing and I had to wait two hours. I returned later on in the evening and the wait time was much shorter even though the ride broke again . 

Now, if I only had my crystal ball .......


BTW, the entire place is freakin AWESOME!!! I am not a huge HP fan but even i could really appreciate all the detail that was put into this.


----------



## magiroux

nmartin said:


> Boo Hoo.  We are arriving in 8 days and I was hoping the lines for express wouldn't be that long!



I am going again on Tuesday the 17th, but not as a Universal resort guest so I will not have FOT privileges. I will give another update when I return to the hotel. I am hoping that with more schools starting up it may be better. We shall see.......


----------



## goofy4tink

magiroux said:


> Arrived to check into RPR on 8/10 at 6:30AM then walked over to IOA and lined up at turnstyle at 7:30. We were let in at 7:50 and did Ollivanders, purchased wand and lined up for FJ at 8:30. It broke down several times and at times we were standing in the same spot for 45 minutes plus (if they are going to sell beer in line they really need to put a rest room somewhere in line - LOL). Exited the ride at 10:35AM. We left the land shortly after.
> 
> At 12:30pm the line for Potter was past JP but then some nasty storms came through and the line disappeared.
> 
> We returned to Potter at 8pm and rode Dragons (no wait) and FJ. Posted wait was 75 minutes for FJ. We waited about 50 minutes including a 15 minute breakdown. We stayed until after closing for shopping & butterbeer.
> 
> Just a note-the stand by lines were very long (60 minutes plus) for everything in both parks *(we did US on Wednesday). *The TM said it was due accommodating so many express pass guests. Even express lines were 20 - 30 minutes.


You did??? We were there on Wednesday as well....didn't know you were headed over. Were you trying to avoid us???? Got US entrance about 10ish..had to upgrade to an AP and buy some Express Passes...at $59 pp, not a cheap thing, but very worth it.
I didn't see too many long waits at US...IoA had longer wait times. But since we had the Express Passes, we didn't really take much notice of the standby wait times.
We did get to Harry Potter about 2:30ish. Went right to FJ..got into line about 2:45, with a posted wait of 60 mins. I have to tell you, that first 15 mins out in the direct sun was nasty...everyone was dripping by the time we got into the building. I do think the locker system had it's faults....way to confusing in that little tiny room. And when you come in from the bright sun, it's hard to see where you're going. And the mish-mosh of people coming off the ride, trying to get to their lockers along with those trying to get stuff into new lockers..well, it was chaotic to say the least. I would have thought they would put a locker area someplace else..with a 2 hr time limit on it. I won't be taking a bag with me again..that's for sure. And that line through the hothouse was incredible. I've never seen such a maze, but it worked. I do have to say that FJ was simply incredible...can't wait to do it again.

We (dd, 16, and myself) don't do the big coasters, so we didn't have to worry about those. And we didn't do any water type attractions. We did everything we wanted to do, in both parks in 6 hrs...including a longish lunch.


----------



## mom2aandj

magiroux said:


> AWe stayed until after closing for shopping & butterbeer.



how long do they let you linger?


----------



## sicjoy

> I am hoping that with more schools starting up it may be better. We shall see.......



Can anyone lend an opinion on this? Will the lines be calming down with school starting on Monday (the 16th)? 

Thanks!


----------



## damo

magiroux said:


> yes - this ride seems to constantly break down. Of the time I spent in line for FJ I would say about 3/4 of it was waiting for it to go back on-line after technical difficulties. If it improves all the better but you really do need to prepare yourself for it.



How many days did you encounter these breakdowns on FJ?


----------



## nmartin

magiroux said:


> I am going again on Tuesday the 17th, but not as a Universal resort guest so I will not have FOT privileges. I will give another update when I return to the hotel. I am hoping that with more schools starting up it may be better. We shall see.......



Anxious to hear.  Thanks!


----------



## Carl4628

Have been here since Wednesday with two days left. We are staying at PBH and took advantage of the early opening. My number one tip is to avoid bringing a bag if at all possible. We heeded this warning and it saved loads of time when riding the Forbidden Journey. The locker line Thursday morning had to be at least 30 minutes. The ride was down from 8-8:30 that morning. Otherwise, our wait would have been only 15 minutes. We rode all the rides and visited all shops (and had a BB) by 10AM. Also, do your best to arrive early. We were at the turnstiles at 7:20AM. Another alternative is to visit late in the evening...after 8:30PM being the best. Also, take advantage of the single riders line. The stand-by line was 90 minutes with single riders line taking about 25 minutes. Here now if you have any questions. Have a great time!


----------



## Carl4628

damo said:


> How many days did you encounter these breakdowns on FJ?



We have been every day Wednesday through today with a breakdown every time. Some delays were short while others were 30+ minutes.


----------



## damo

Carl4628 said:


> We have been every day Wednesday through today with a breakdown every time. Some delays were short while others were 30+ minutes.



Any ride shutdowns?  We don't seem to be hearing about many major breakdowns and I don't think people are generally reporting short delays.  There have been very few mentioned on these boards.  When we went in June there was one morning where they couldn't get the ride operational in the morning but had it open a few hours later.


----------



## Lou Holtz

sicjoy said:


> Can anyone lend an opinion on this? Will the lines be calming down with school starting on Monday (the 16th)?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes.


----------



## Carl4628

damo said:


> Any ride shutdowns?  We don't seem to be hearing about many major breakdowns and I don't think people are generally reporting short delays.  There have been very few mentioned on these boards.  When we went in June there was one morning where they couldn't get the ride operational in the morning but had it open a few hours later.



I haven't experienced any complete shutdowns. They just announce that they are experiencing technical difficulties and are working to fix the issue. We haven't been asked to get out of line due to an indefinite technical difficulty. We just waited it out as it is definitely worth the wait. I think that it will take a while to get all the kinks out due to the complexity of the ride.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

Hi all! I have been lurking on this thread since Harry Potter opened because I wanted to get as much information as I could before visiting this past week. I just got back from my trip today, and have a crowd report from Wednesday 8/11. My sisters and I were staying at Disney, so we were offsite. It was our goal to arrive at Islands of Adventure as long before park opening as possible, so we took a Mears shuttle at 7:25 am (the earliest of the day). We arrived at Universal around 8:00, and were in the Harry Potter line not long after. At this time, the line stretched just a little bit into the Jurassic Park area. They started letting the offsite guests in around 8:30-8:40. We walked right in and headed straight to Forbidden Journey, where the posted wait time was I believe 60 minutes. The crowd trying to get lockers was pretty chaotic, but we took the advice I'd seen on here about going further in. It worked perfectly, as there was an area in the back with literally nobody, while other sections were mobbed. So we stowed our bags and then joined the regular line. It was now probably about 8:45. The ride line moved fairly quickly, and I think we were done by 9:30. We definitely did not wait 60 minutes. After riding FJ, we did Flight of the Hippogriff and Dragon Challenge, which were both walk-ons. After doing DC, we visited Dervish and Banges. Apart from FJ, this was our longest wait of the day. I think it took us 30 minutes to get in. Once we got in, we shopped quickly, since the place was a madhouse. The shops are definitely tiny. And because of this, I think it was a horrible decision on Universal's part to attach D&B to the exit of Ollivander's. Even when the initial hype dies down, that shop is still going to be mobbed because it's so small. My sisters and I found the other shops (Honeydukes, Zonko's) to not be too bad - we also visited them at some point in the morning and waited 5 minutes tops to get in. Anyway, after going into D&B, it was a little after 11:00, so we went to the Three Broomsticks to get lunch. We had a minimal wait here (I think maybe 5-10 minutes), and were seated immediately once we got our order.

After lunch, the area was getting more crowded, so my sisters and I left to check out the rest of the park for a little while. We found other areas to not be much better, though. The whole place was packed. So we just took a quick ride on the Cat and the Hat before going back to the Wizarding World. We were shocked at how much the crowds changed during the short time we were gone. By this time (around 1:30) there was no line to get into the area, but the line for FJ was getting quite long. The wait was still only posted as 60 minutes, but the line for lockers stretched out of the Hogwarts gates, around the corner, and out over the bridge. My sisters and I really didn't want to wait in that line to get a locker, but really wanted to ride FJ again. So we opted to stow our bags in the Dragon Challenge lockers and then head in. This proved to be a huge timesaver, as because we used the single riders line this time, we were in and out in less than 20 minutes. Once we got out, we stopped once more in Honeydukes and Zonko's, which still had a minimal wait, before leaving the park. 

So overall, my advice to offsite guests is to get there early. There will obviously be lines from the onsite guests who have been let in earlier, but they are really not too bad. My sisters and I found the morning to be extremely manageable. Much more so than at 1:30 when we came back. My other advice is, like others have said, either don't bring bags at all, or stow them in advance. We may have cheated the system by using the Dragon Challenge lockers while riding FJ, but it saved us a heck of a lot of time.

Good luck to everyone visiting soon, and have a great time! Even though it was busy, my sisters and I had a blast, and can't wait to go back!


----------



## bubba's mom

MIChessGuy said:


> Did anyone take a photo of the single-rider queue?  I did not notice it last week as we waited through the regular queue.  (I'll be trying the single next visit as part of my plan to escape the notice of the fat police...heh.)



No pic, but the single riders bear left when you enter....up the stairs.


----------



## Loudbmw

Second day at IOA.  Arrived at HP around 1:00 pm Saturday, crowded but no line to get into HP area.  Shops all had very long lines.  Locker line was at least 30 minutes long so avoid if possible. Stayed to the left and walked right into castle.  Posted regular line was 60 minutes.  Took single rider stairs and was on FJ in two minutes, rode a second time - no line again on single rider line and we all (3 of us) ended up on the same car anyway due to slow loading on regular line.

Park was very crowded - first time I ever saw Spiderman express line overflowing into the street.  Most other express lines were 5 to 10 minutes.


----------



## sicjoy

Lou Holtz said:


> Yes.



Thanks Lou!


----------



## damo

Loudbmw said:


> Second day at IOA.  Arrived at HP around 1:00 pm Saturday, crowded but no line to get into HP area.  Shops all had very long lines.  Locker line was at least 30 minutes long so avoid if possible. Stayed to the left and walked right into castle.  Posted regular line was 60 minutes.  Took single rider stairs and was on FJ in two minutes, rode a second time - no line again on single rider line and we all (3 of us) ended up on the same car anyway due to slow loading on regular line.
> 
> Park was very crowded - first time I ever saw Spiderman express line overflowing into the street.  Most other express lines were 5 to 10 minutes.



What was the fanny pack status today?


----------



## mmaikisch

I have not read all the previous pages, so I apologize if this has already been asked, but does anyone know if this ride has a child swap area?  I know that the spider man ride does, as well as some others, but wasn't sure about this one.  Thanks!!


----------



## kathy884

Disney Dreamer,  Thanks for your very informative post! // Great summary and information for offsite visitors mostly interested in WWHP.


----------



## phamton

mmaikisch said:


> I have not read all the previous pages, so I apologize if this has already been asked, but does anyone know if this ride has a child swap area?  I know that the spider man ride does, as well as some others, but wasn't sure about this one.  Thanks!!



Yes, it does have child swap.


----------



## phamton

sicjoy said:


> Can anyone lend an opinion on this? Will the lines be calming down with school starting on Monday (the 16th)?
> 
> Thanks!



Schools in Orlando start Aug. 23rd not the 16th.


----------



## magiroux

goofy4tink said:


> You did??? We were there on Wednesday as well....didn't know you were headed over. Were you trying to avoid us???? Got US entrance about 10ish..had to upgrade to an AP and buy some Express Passes...at $59 pp, not a cheap thing, but very worth it.
> I didn't see too many long waits at US...IoA had longer wait times. But since we had the Express Passes, we didn't really take much notice of the standby wait times.
> We did get to Harry Potter about 2:30ish. Went right to FJ..got into line about 2:45, with a posted wait of 60 mins. I have to tell you, that first 15 mins out in the direct sun was nasty...everyone was dripping by the time we got into the building. I do think the locker system had it's faults....way to confusing in that little tiny room. And when you come in from the bright sun, it's hard to see where you're going. And the mish-mosh of people coming off the ride, trying to get to their lockers along with those trying to get stuff into new lockers..well, it was chaotic to say the least. I would have thought they would put a locker area someplace else..with a 2 hr time limit on it. I won't be taking a bag with me again..that's for sure. And that line through the hothouse was incredible. I've never seen such a maze, but it worked. I do have to say that FJ was simply incredible...can't wait to do it again.
> 
> We (dd, 16, and myself) don't do the big coasters, so we didn't have to worry about those. And we didn't do any water type attractions. We did everything we wanted to do, in both parks in 6 hrs...including a longish lunch.



Awww, sorry. I had no idea - thought you were just doing IOA all day. Yes, that first area is really hot. Good thing when we were waiting there for the ride to be fixed (one of the 45 minute stops) it was first thing in the AM or I would have MELTED!!!!!


----------



## magiroux

mom2aandj said:


> how long do they let you linger?



I would guess we were in there until about 10:30. There were plenty others still there that didn't look like they were going anywhere anytime soon. The shops were really easy to navigate.


----------



## MErnst

georgina said:


> We were looking for the lockers before riding and stumbled onto the entrance from Filch's.  For all the other US and IOA rides, you get a locker before getting in line, so we didn't realize we were cutting in the line by doing this.  Every time we rode, the line was not long, so we really weren't cutting off much of the line.  I'm not sure how they can stop it, since you have to go that way to retrieve your stuff after exiting the ride.



We were there from 7/29 thru 8/2 and only stood in line for lockers once.  My DS16 found a tip on Orlando United that suggested to bypass the line and use the Entrance in Filch's.  Yes, it is near the exit of the ride but no one is stopping you from using that entrance.  We rode FJ nine times during our trip and only used the locker line once thanks to this tip.


----------



## sicjoy

phamton said:


> Schools in Orlando start Aug. 23rd not the 16th.



Thank you for the clarification phamton.


----------



## inkkognito

jenny105 said:


> I understand rides break down, trust me.  I live near a Six Flags, that's all that happens while your waiting in their parks.  But several times both times this person waited for the ride seems a bit much to me.  I guess I'm spoiled by these parks since I've never really had a problem with that happening in the past.


Don't worry, I've ridden it 50+ times and have waited for several breakdowns, but not on the majority of my rides.


----------



## John_RN

Deb in IA said:


> How was your trip, John?
> 
> I remember we talked about our trip overlapping.  Did you like the Three Broomsticks breakfast?  We loved it!  We got the smoked salmon, traditional English, and the pancake breakfasts.
> 
> And the buttterbeer!  It was great!  But I think I actually preferred the non-frozen version better . . .



Hey Deb!! Our trip was great!!!! I posted a TR in the Universal Trip Report forum! Check it out!! How was your trip??


----------



## deelovesdis

OK, I am reading about people putting things in lockers.

If I wear a pouch on my waist, do I need to put it in a locker ? or since it is secured around my waist can I keep it on?? 


I am also one of the "fluffier" crowd, hoping I fit in the dang ride. when I go next month....... I am a bit miffed it isnt like a disney ride where practically everyone can fit, and doesnt have to be mortified of not fitting in the seat.........
thanks,


----------



## Tammyepolytinkfan

We went to IOA on August 9th a Monday and were not onsite guests. We arrived by 8am but the onsite guest line for Harry Potter were already backed up so we went to the left and had no lines for Hulk, Spiderman, Rip Saw Falls, Jurrassic Park etc. We went to eat lunch at Hard Rock Cafe and then went back into IOA and went through Suess, Posidens Adventure, saw the Sinbad show, etc. then went to Harry Potter later in the afternoon. We saw the line in front of the castle was not too long and wait time posted was 60 mins. We went in the locker line went to the back and  got a locker then went into the regular line took about 40 mins then we got onto the FJ. IT was great. PS I am a lady of plus size 5"6" and 225lbs. I fit into 
FJ with no problem and did not feel squished into the seat and shoulder harness.

Crowded in Hogsmeade line too long for Olivanders skipped it and also Dervish and Bangers. But waited in line to get into Honeydukes for chocolate frogs. took 15 minutes and it was packed. Bad planning on US part the shops are way to small that even when crowds die down the shops will be crowded with only 20 people inside. Went to 3 broom sticks waited about 15 mins to order and get food and be seated. Loved the frozen Butter beer but not the pumpkin juice.  Even the bathrooms were crowded because evertime you flush a toilet moaning Merttle makes her moaning noises.

Overall the experience was fantastic! 

Right now during the summer months many from England, Ireland, Germany, & Spain were at the parks. Our hotel was mostly all people from England and also at the parks. It actually added to the experience because everywhere you went in Harry Potter you heard British accents it was so cool! We loved meeting so many people from other countries! Had a great time!

I suggest you wait until after 6pm or more until you go into Harry Potter crowds will be smaller later in the evening.


----------



## tarrbear

Its official, I'm going to the WWoHP on Saturday! We are staying offsite so I'm stil debating wether to go first thing in the morning or wait till evening, opinions appreciated!


----------



## Tammyepolytinkfan

tarrbear said:


> Its official, I'm going to the WWoHP on Saturday! We are staying offsite so I'm stil debating wether to go first thing in the morning or wait till evening, opinions appreciated!



Evening


----------



## newfamilyman

*DisneyDreamer said:


> It was our goal to arrive at Islands of Adventure as long before park opening as possible, so we took a Mears shuttle at 7:25 am (the earliest of the day).



I've read about the Mears shuttle, but can you give a little more information about your experience? Thanks


----------



## WDW-PRINCESS

Can someone tell me what the Owl Post is all about? 

I believe it is connected to Ollivanders?

Can you buy a postcard and have them postmark and stamp it?

Does this tend to get crowded? i.e. should we do this before the general public is admitted?


----------



## USMCLtCol

Tammyepolytinkfan said:


> Evening



Here is the situation:  Family of 6 staying at Disney from 28 Aug to 5 Sept.  Oldest HS age daughter is big HP fan, and is reason we are including WWoHP in the itinerary.  The rest are a set of 6yr old twins, and a 5 yr old daughter.  I had planned on getting them up at crack of dawn to high tail it to WWoHP first thing one morning.  Now, I am starting to see recommendations of EVENING visits.  

As you can see, I think the three little ones will be out of their element at WWoHP, so I am wondering if the best course of action might be to have them go to a Disney babysitting club and just head to HP with my wife, and oldest daughter.  

Regardless, I want to minimize the crowds as much as possible.  Evenings or mornings?


----------



## shoppgirl

My Dh and I were just at IOA on Saturday 14th.  We were staying off site and arrived at the parking garage at 8:30 AM.  Got an amazing parking spot on Spiderman 251 right by the escalators to the walkway across to the parks.  When we entered the park at 8:45, they were only allowing resort guests to enter the park towards Harry Potter via Suess Landing.  All other visitors had to walk via the left side through Marvel.  It was a long trek all the way around, but every single person walking through was headed to the same place!  We made it to the WWOHP by 9:00.  There was a posted wait time for FJ of 45 minutes already.  We all waited in one single line which started right where Jurrassic Park ended at WWOHP started.  As we got closer to the lockers, we saw two lines forming.  The locker line was SO LONG!!!  Try your best to not have any bags with you!  I had small leather fanny pack that I wore belted around my waist and I was able to keep it on for all rides.  The standy by line was slow and steady.  The single rider line stairway entrance was right at the front and they were announcing to people to use it!  But since this was our first time, I thought it was worth waiting to see inside the castle.  The line up through the green house was slow and hot at 9 Am already.  But as soon as we entered the castle we walked right through, and I missed so much because it was going so fast!  The ride itself was amazing.  I get scared easily at the unknown so I unfortunately closed my eyes for parts of it!!  The posted 45 minute wait time was actually only 30 minutes.

At noon, we had finished all the rides we wanted to in IOA, and were soaked from head to toe.  We walked around to dry off and ended up at WWOHP again!  The wait time for FJ was 60 minutes now.  The locker line was even longer!  But we walked straight through and ran up the stairs for the single rider line.  It was a run on more than a walk on!!  We were on the ride within 5 minutes.  FABULOUS!!  I highly recommend people going in the standby line only ONCE to tour the castle, but all other times you should use single rider.  You can't even see who you are with on the ride anyways since you are so enclosed within your own space/seat.  The second time around I kept my eyes opened the entire ride and was able to experience everything I was supposed to.  

The line for Ollivanders snaked all over and I could only imagine it was a 2 hour wait at noon.  The wait for FOTH was 60 minutes at noon too.  We thankfully went on it at 9:30 when it was only a 5 minute wait.  I would not wait any longer than that for this ride.  

My advice is to go there first thing in the morning whether you are on or off site.   Use the single rider line and try not to bring a bag!  I can't say what it is like in the late afternoon/evening.  But when we left the park at 1:00, hundreds of people were still arriving at the park, and the lines for everything were getting longer and longer.  

Enjoy your visit!


----------



## Deb in IA

John_RN said:


> Hey Deb!! Our trip was great!!!! I posted a TR in the Universal Trip Report forum! Check it out!! How was your trip??



We had a FANTASTIC time!  I'll go read your Trip Report!


----------



## SmallWorld71

USMCLtCol said:


> Here is the situation:  Family of 6 staying at Disney from 28 Aug to 5 Sept.  Oldest HS age daughter is big HP fan, and is reason we are including WWoHP in the itinerary.  The rest are a set of 6yr old twins, and a 5 yr old daughter.  I had planned on getting them up at crack of dawn to high tail it to WWoHP first thing one morning.  Now, I am starting to see recommendations of EVENING visits.
> 
> As you can see, I think the three little ones will be out of their element at WWoHP, so I am wondering if the best course of action might be to have them go to a Disney babysitting club and just head to HP with my wife, and oldest daughter.
> 
> Regardless, I want to minimize the crowds as much as possible.  Evenings or mornings?



I think the big catch here is that soon, Universal will be closing earlier in the evenings (as will all the Orlando theme parks as the crowds lessen) so it is hard to tell how that will affect things. Can't exactly go to WWOHP at 9, if the park closes at 7.

We leave on Wed. (2 days, WooHoo!) and will be hitting US/ IOA Sat. 22nd-Thurs.26th. I'll post my observations when I return.


----------



## sicjoy

SmallWorld71 said:


> I think the big catch here is that soon, Universal will be closing earlier in the evenings (as will all the Orlando theme parks as the crowds lessen) so it is hard to tell how that will affect things. Can't exactly go to WWOHP at 9, if the park closes at 7.
> 
> We leave on Wed. (2 days, WooHoo!) and will be hitting US/ IOA Sat. 22nd-Thurs.26th. I'll post my observations when I return.



We'll be there the same time! Where are you staying? Please shoot me a PM.


----------



## xApril

I always see a locker line. I always just go through Filches and get to the lockers that way. Never had any problems with that either.

I think it helps in avoiding the crowds and getting into line faster. But then again, I've always headed over in the afternoon/evening.


----------



## crazed'boutmaryP

Sunday was great! Thank you everyone for all the suggestions.  Here is a rundown of our experience.  Forewarning-I have not read any of the HP books and have only seen the first movie. 

We visited Sunday August 15th.  We were offsite and arrived to the parking garage at 7:45am.  Garage attendant commented that we were so early and told us there was hardly anybody there.  Followed some other offsite guests around to the Left up to Jurasic Park.  Arrived at line just after a gift shop at 8:15am.  At 8:30 we went right to FJ.  As you walk in this way you can see the greenhouse and the line which was moving through.  Posted wait was 30min.   Did not store any bags.  We moved continuously through the castle except for short stops for picure taking by us and others.  DH and kids rode, while I waited in child swap area.  There are benches and HP movie was playing.  DH got off and told me 1st-no way I could ride, 2nd- it was awesome!
We walked out of the ride at 9:00.  Stopped at Hippogriff-wait 5mins, while DH got on line at Ollivander's.

Off to Ollivander's.  We waited in line 45 minutes.  The line is mostly in shade and we were told they take about 30 people in at a time. Enjoyed a Butterbeer from cart very close to line.   My two kids were selected and they had their wands chosen.  Very neat little show, the space is tiny which made it nice.  Took picture and went right to the register and paid. 

10:00- Out the door and walked around to look at the stores.  Walked right in to the candy store to get the chocolate frog and jelly beans.  No lines for the stores.  Dragon challenge was 45min wait, so we opted to do it in the evening.
10:30-Left WWOHP via bridge to FJ- this is a great picture spot with castle in backround.  Posted wait time for FJ was 30 min, but line was out past the sign so I don't know if this was really accurate.  
1:00- Returned to Three Brommsticks for lunch.  Line was out the door and in a que.  It moved quickly   We were finished by 2:00.
2:00- Area was more crowded, FJ wait still said 30 minutes, again I don't know if this was accurate.  No lines for stores except Ollivanders.

8:30pm-  Returned to WWHOP.  Downpoured rain when we arrived, area was crowded but very manageable.  Saw people getting postcards stamped in the covered area outside of the shop.  Rain dissipated, no lines at stores.  Went to FJ, posted wait was.....you guessed it 30 mins.  We walked through even faster than in the morning, I stayed in child swap with DD while DS rode again.  We were out of there in 25 minutes start to finish  (most of that time was walking through the castle as the line only stopped for a short time).  Hippogriff had just started running and waited 5 mins.  DS was not interested in Dragon Challenge, so we left.  

The area was nice, but it is small. I asked the woman who helped me in the store if this was a slower day and she said yes, Sunday always is.  So go on a Sunday and I think the crowds were definetely less in the am, but it is hard to tell about the evening due to the rain.

On a side note, a coworker who goes to Universal frequently and stays at Portofino (visiting same time as us)  asked me if I was staying onsite.  When I told her no, she told me "well you'd better be prepared for a 2 hour line just to get in".  I just told her "we'll see".  Thanks Disboards for all the great tips, it worked out perfect.  Can't wait to see what she says about my 30 min wait!


----------



## debsters41

Thank you everyone for the brilliant trip reports!


----------



## Hombre59

Do you guys think the crowds will be high on friday the 20th or saturday the 21 of this month?


----------



## rmjkharrisfam

How about the week of Aug 23rd?  Think crowds will be bad?  I think I read that Orlando schools start that week?  Will tha impact crowds?


----------



## jckjck

would really like to see that!


----------



## Asm

I had a similar experience Sat Aug14. We were first in line for offsite guests. We were allowed into WWoHP at 8:37. There was a line at Olivanders. We went straight to FJ. Awesome! We walked out of the ride at 9:10. No wait for FotH. 20 min for DC. No wait for Honeydukes, Zonkos. No wait for early lunch at 3B. The crowds were growing as we left the area about 11:30. Out of the park at 1:00.


----------



## magiroux

one week later...

What a difference a week makes. 

Last Tuesday the line to enter HP snaked around past JP. Today there was never any line to enter - EVER! At 1PM the line was 45 minutes for FJ and that was accurate (since it did not break down - LOL). The area was crowded but there was hardly any wait for anything. The only line was for Ollivanders (and the separate store entrance) and FJ.

The rest of the park had longer waits, although not as long as last Tuesday. I think perhaps that some of the schools returning may be affecting the crowds (in a good way).


----------



## wilma-bride

magiroux said:


> one week later...
> 
> What a difference a week makes.
> 
> Last Tuesday the line to enter HP snaked around past JP. Today there was never any line to enter - EVER! At 1PM the line was 45 minutes for FJ and that was accurate (since it did not break down - LOL). The area was crowded but there was hardly any wait for anything. The only line was for Ollivanders (and the separate store entrance) and FJ.
> 
> The rest of the park had longer waits, although not as long as last Tuesday. I think perhaps that some of the schools returning may be affecting the crowds (in a good way).



This is sounding good then - we arrive next wednesday and I was really hoping the crowds would have died down significantly, I'm not good with lots of people


----------



## Echo queen

Will be Thete sunday.


----------



## mom2aandj

USMCLtCol said:


> Here is the situation:  Family of 6 staying at Disney from 28 Aug to 5 Sept.  Oldest HS age daughter is big HP fan, and is reason we are including WWoHP in the itinerary.  The rest are a set of 6yr old twins, and a 5 yr old daughter.  I had planned on getting them up at crack of dawn to high tail it to WWoHP first thing one morning.  Now, I am starting to see recommendations of EVENING visits.



as pp pointed out, the park will start closing earlier.  Aug 28 is the last day on the schedule for it to be open until 9 pm.  After that it closes at 7, and then 8 pm on Sep 4 and 5.


----------



## fuzzylemon

Very good news indeed! We're arriving next Wednesday, too.  I know it will be humid, but if the crowds are low, it will make up for the weather!


----------



## mdb78

fuzzylemon said:


> Very good news indeed! We're arriving next Wednesday, too.  I know it will be humid, but if the crowds are low, it will make up for the weather!



Have to agree with you on that!  I am so cranky and snappy in a packed crowd mixed in with high humidity!


----------



## spima3

fuzzylemon said:


> Very good news indeed! We're arriving next Wednesday, too.  I know it will be humid, but if the crowds are low, it will make up for the weather!



And don't forget, for all those travelling in the next week or so, please come back and post your experiences!  :


----------



## nmartin

mom2aandj said:


> as pp pointed out, the park will start closing earlier.  Aug 28 is the last day on the schedule for it to be open until 9 pm.  After that it closes at 7, and then 8 pm on Sep 4 and 5.



I didn't think that the parks were still open late.  I will be there between Aug 22 to the 28th.  I am interested!  Please confirm.


----------



## jwcollin

I had printed off the park hours about a month or so ago, and it showed IOA closing at 7Pm during our stay of Aug 26-28.  I went to the website yesterday and the calendar now shows IOA closing at 9pm for the same dates.  Not sure if this is a good thing?? But I will take it!!  More time to try to see WWOHP!


----------



## mom2aandj

nmartin said:


> I didn't think that the parks were still open late.  I will be there between Aug 22 to the 28th.  I am interested!  Please confirm.



according to the schedule on the Universal website, IOA is open every night (except Aug 25) until 9 pm.  

http://www.universalorlando.com/Resort_Information/theme_park_hours.aspx


----------



## nmartin

jwcollin said:


> I had printed off the park hours about a month or so ago, and it showed IOA closing at 7Pm during our stay of Aug 26-28.  I went to the website yesterday and the calendar now shows IOA closing at 9pm for the same dates.  Not sure if this is a good thing?? But I will take it!!  More time to try to see WWOHP!



Thank you!  That is great news.


----------



## msminniemouse

mom2aandj said:


> according to the schedule on the Universal website, IOA is open every night (except Aug 25) until 9 pm.
> 
> http://www.universalorlando.com/Resort_Information/theme_park_hours.aspx



  That's great!!  They must have recently extended the hours.  Last time I checked they were only open until 8 PM.  Last summer around this time they closed at 6 or 7.  I guess they are extending hours because of WWOHP.


----------



## tarrbear

spima3 said:


> And don't forget, for all those travelling in the next week or so, please come back and post your experiences!  :



Will do


----------



## phamton

Yes, the park hours have been extended at both parks from what was originally posted on the calendar.


----------



## JenF

After receiving good advice on this forum I thought I would post my experience at WWOHP.  I was there with my family 16th and being off-site we arrived by 8.15am.  We had to queue to change up my vouchers(no problem there...one of my main worries passed!)and walked into the park at 8.40.  We had no choice but to walk left around the park as only on-site guests were allowed the other way.  It took us some time but I was pleased to see that we were walking past the white line which I expected would be full later with other guests queuing for HP.  We made it into WWOHP and didn't start to join the line until we were in the FJ queue.  The time was saying 70 min wait!!! but we stuck it out and were out by about 10.15. The ride was great but the waiting was very hot and the greenhouse in particular needs more powerful fans for this time of year.  We loved inside the castle and once inside things speeded up.  Even after reading previous posts we still got stuck in the locker queue which is confusing.GO LEFT if you have nothing to put in lockers.  WE WENT ON WITH FANNYPACKS.  We then went straight on Ride of the HIppogriff, had a butterbeer yum! and then had only a 15 min wait for Duelling dragons. Didn't do Olivanders but easily got into Honeydukes.  It was very hot and very crowded and we left soon after and aim to go back in another couple of days.  Thanks for all the advice on here!! Having a great time.


----------



## inkkognito

I'm so pleased the hours have been extended. Quite a boon for locals...we plan to run over there a few evenings with the hopefully minimal crowds. Things are dead in the Disney/Universal area in general now. I'm shocked at how deserted the roads and restaurants have been for the past week. Seems like dead season started a little early.


----------



## phamton

The parks have been pretty crowded this week, much more than last year at this time.  It's still not as bad as July but it's certainly not dead right now.  Tuesday was incredibly busy but Wed. and Thurs. were manageable.


----------



## Metro West

phamton said:


> Yes, the park hours have been extended at both parks from what was originally posted on the calendar.


 I thought they might depending on the crowds.


----------



## left_arm

All of this talk of shorter waits makes me more and more excited for the end of September!


----------



## francie57

We were at Universal on Aug 12 & 13.  We went over to IOA around 7:30 at night on the 12th and the wait for HP was 75 min.  We got in line and were done in less than an hour.  We went back to IOA on the 13th - we were in the park by 8:15 and rode HP in the single line in about 10 min.  The ride that took the longest was Dragons Challenge since they only had 1 car on each side and no express pass until after 9.


----------



## Dragontears

Thanks

We planned for October in the hopes the weather and crowds would be more managable.  

Looks like this won't be so crazy after all.

Looking forward to future crowd reports.


----------



## *Debi Potter*

Hi,

I see you went to the Three Broomsticks for breakfast! I would like to do this on my upcoming trip in Sept. How far in advance can you make reservations? And does it open earlier than 9am for non-Universal hotel guests? Any help you could give me would be greatly appreciated! Soooo excited to visit IOA again!

Thanks!!


----------



## damo

*Debi Potter* said:


> Hi,
> 
> I see you went to the Three Broomsticks for breakfast! I would like to do this on my upcoming trip in Sept. How far in advance can you make reservations? And does it open earlier than 9am for non-Universal hotel guests? Any help you could give me would be greatly appreciated! Soooo excited to visit IOA again!
> 
> Thanks!!



You can only make reservations if you have the Harry Potter package.


----------



## RC Fan

I am going this week!  Can anyone confirm for me that offsite guests can still get into IOA early to wait in line?  Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## phamton

If capacity isn't met by hotel guests, they do let you get in line.  I went at one of the busiest times (a week after the grand opening) and we got in line by Spiderman at 8:00 AM.  We made it into the Harry Potter area around 8:45 AM.


----------



## MIChessGuy

On August 6, my niece and I entered IOA and got in line just outside a Jurassic Park gift shop before 8:00 a.m.  Our line started moving a few minutes after 8:30.  After a long wait that included a FJ breakdown (we were inside the castle by then, fortunately -- the greenhouse would have been a killer), we finally made it to the inside test seats where I didn't fit and was thrown out by the fat police.  It turned out to be just as well: The castle was proving a bit much for my niece and there didn't appear to be any 'swap' options with just one adult.


----------



## mdb78

RC Fan said:


> I am going this week!  Can anyone confirm for me that offsite guests can still get into IOA early to wait in line?  Thanks in advance for your help!



I believe offsite guests can only get into IOA early if they get a vacation package.


----------



## damo

mdb78 said:


> I believe offsite guests can only get into IOA early if they get a vacation package.



Offsite guests without a Harry Potter package can get into the park early to line up in Jurassic Park for Wizarding World.


----------



## mdb78

damo said:


> Offsite guests without a Harry Potter package can get into the park early to line up in Jurassic Park for Wizarding World.



From what I've understood from the universal site, as long as you get any offsite package (HP, custom, or FL Resident package), you can get early entry into IOA.  

Although, if you booked an offsite hotel without a package, then you won't get in early.. Is that correct?


----------



## damo

mdb78 said:


> From what I've understood from the universal site, as long as you get any offsite package (HP, custom, or FL Resident package), you can get early entry into IOA.
> 
> Although, if you booked an offsite hotel without a package, then you won't get in early.. Is that correct?



WITHOUT A PACKAGE AND NOT ONSITE:  You will get through the gates of IOA early but you won't get into the Wizarding World early (which is the only part of the park that is operational).  You will be instructed to turn left and head through Marvel Island continue to Jurassic Park and wait in line until early entry is over.  You will then be allowed into Wizarding World or be allowed to ride other rides in the park which will now be operational.

WITH A PACKAGE OR ONSITE:  You will get through the gates of IOA early and will be allowed into Wizarding World.  You will be instructed to turn right and continue to Wizarding World where you WILL NOT have to wait in line but will enter the area directly.


----------



## RC Fan

Thanks for the info!  I shall endeavor to get there early.


----------



## mdb78

damo said:


> WITHOUT A PACKAGE AND NOT ONSITE:  You will get through the gates of IOA early but you won't get into the Wizarding World early (which is the only part of the park that is operational).  You will be instructed to turn left and head through Marvel Island continue to Jurassic Park and wait in line until early entry is over.  You will then be allowed into Wizarding World or be allowed to ride other rides in the park which will now be operational.
> 
> WITH A PACKAGE OR ONSITE:  You will get through the gates of IOA early and will be allowed into Wizarding World.  You will be instructed to turn right and continue to Wizarding World where you WILL NOT have to wait in line but will enter the area directly.



Thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## MHT to MCO

Thank you *damo*!   

I'm headed there September 15-18 and WITHOUT a package and not onsite - so that definately cleared it up for me!


----------



## SmallWorld71

At Hard Rock now. Went to IOA today (Sat.). Got there just after 8 and made the trek to HP. Got in line for Ollivander's (in the Shade in the morning) and waited about 15 minutes. Cute show, but as mentioned, not worth a long wait. The      chosen was about 16, very giggly and not a good choice IMO but Ollivander played his part well.           Journey had 60 min. post time at 8:30 with people saying it had broken down temporarily. We choose to ride Hippogriff and Dragons which were walk-ons and did some looking around the shops which were not bad at this point. 

At about 10:30 we were going to leave the area. FJ was still posted at 60 min. and we decided to give it a try. Went through Filch's to the lockers (great tip we saved me a LONG line!). We were off the ride in 45 min., 30 min. of which was spent in the greenhouse. DD and I did not like the ride. Actually, I am embarrassed to say I started crying. (Such a muggle!) The 3 boys loved it! At 11:30 the area was hot, crowded and miserable so we left.

Returned to WWOHP at around 6 pm in the evening. Just before we got there it began to rain. Went to 3 Broomsticks for dinner. Waited about 15 min. to get in but line was inside so we were happy. After we ate we explored the shops w/ everyone else who was avoiding rain and you could hardly move in them. At 7 the posted wait time for FJ was 45 min. The 3 boys used the single rider line and were out in 15. At this point the rain stopped and the area really cleared out. We rode Hippogriff and Dragons (5 min. posted wait for each.) When we left the area around 7:45 the posted wait time for FJ was 30 min. and the shops were a bit better. Ollivanders line was about 20 min. at 7:45 so the rain def. helped with that one. 

I'll report more if we go again. Sat. is probably not the best day to go, but all in all it was manageable first thing in the morning and then in the evening.


----------



## tarrbear

I visited IOA & US today, the crowds very very manageable, I will post a full report tomorrow.


----------



## Nicole786

We are here now just finished the weekend!! We checked into HRH on Friday morning and spent most of our time in and out of WWOHP. Our original plan was to do the early entry but we decided on the first night to go check it out. The park closed at 10 so we figured we would walk around and than return the next morning. 

We were giddy and in awe for a long time when we got there and it wasn't crowded at all!! We walked leisurely through honeydukes and zonkos and waited on a 5 min ButterBeer line. 

We walked around for a while soaking it all in and than headed to forbidden journey with a posted 45 minute wait we maybe waited 30. Awesome!! Filchs was a disaster with crowds though. Hippogriff was a walk on and than we waited behind a group of 6 for dervish and banges.

Needless to say we decided to sleep in the next morning!!

We decided to just walk there about 10am but we decided we wouldn't wait to get in.  Just walked through!! Once again honeydukes and zonkos were practically empty but people were queuing for three broomsticks (to be fair they weren't open yet) the line for ollivanders wasn't Terrible maybe 35mins? We skipped it. We walked over towards hogwarts and noticed a person standing around the performance area turns out they were waiting for the hogwarts choir set to perform in 5mins (by the way we figured out that the choir performs on the hour and the durmstrang/beauxbatons perform on the half hour) this was awesome!!! Great pics and video to show later!! (u can check it out now in my twitter)

Standby for FB was 45 minutes and after refilling the butterbeer for the third time in 24 hours we left.

Later that day crowds picked up through the park but we decided to eat lunch at 3 broomsticks. We expected a queue to enter but walked in again straight to lunch. This had an indoor line around 12ish that took 15 mins but I needed to decide what I wanted. They are on top of their game here. Don't worry about fighting for a seat they seat u after u have your food. ButterBeer with lunch of course. We walked the DC queue for pics and it was a 10 minute wait

Returned last night at 7:30-8 and it had just stopped pouring so needless to say it was pretty quiet. FB journey was 45 minutes again but shorter than the night before. I took Dramamine so I enjoyed the ride more this time around. Filchs was a zoo, and since the ollivanders line was shorter than usual, and it wasn't hot, we queued up. With another butterbeer of course. Waited about 25mins, and WE WERE CHOSEN!!!! Both my 18 year old brother and my 23 year old self were chosen together!! Details in an upcoming report!! 

Lots of other details to share but as you can see we enjoyed almost every experience they have to offer and we didn't opt for early entry!! Go later in the day especially if u r headed there now!


----------



## Echo queen

On the boat from RPR to universal.


----------



## SmallWorld71

tarrbear said:


> I visited IOA & US today, the crowds very very manageable, I will post a full report tomorrow.



I agree! Other than the WWOHP, the rest of IOA was relatively quiet. Going to US today.


----------



## *Debi Potter*

damo said:


> You can only make reservations if you have the Harry Potter package.



Thanks for the info!! I'm disappointed to hear it as I don't have the package, but I guess as long as I'll get to see the park that's all that matters! Guess I'll have to settle for having lunch there!


----------



## DisneyAlly

We went to IOA this morning and did not make it to the gate till 9am.  I was a bit worried that we were a bit late and might have to wait just to get inside WWoHP. That was not the case - we were able to walk in right away.  Ollivanders had the expected long line and the FJ posted time was 30 minutes. We went in the FJ line and did a baby swap. We thought the wait was at most 15 minutes.  Great ride! We thought it was a cross between Soaring and Spiderman as well.  When we got off the ride, we visited all stores except Ollivanders. We went  to 3 Broomsticks for lunch around 11:15am and was able to get in immediately. Lunch was very good!   Overall, we did not feel it was crowded.

Everyone who said Sunday was a great day to visit is correct! Thank you all for reporting!


----------



## tarrbear

Full report time. Woo.

So Friday morning we took off at 7 am to be at Sea World for 9, we encountered a little traffic but we were in Sea World before 10. Manta's queue was ridiculously long so we skipped it and went to see the 10 am showing of Blue Horizons, then we rode Kraken and Journey to Atlantis, both walk-ons. After that we saw Clyde and Seamore then rode the skytower. After that we caught the 12:30 performance of Believe, ate lunch at the Sea-Fire Inn (I thinks thats what its called.) Then rode Manta (which we walked right on) Then left. We checked in at our hotel around 3:20ish, we stayed offsite at the Comfort Inn on I-Drive. It was a nice clean hotel that was priced well. Around 5 I decided I wanted to pick up my annual pass so it wasn't in the way tomorrow, so we drove to Universal and went over to the IOA Ticket booths, picked up my pass and the Lady gave me another ticket to redeem for a 3-D Commemorative ticket. So I used my pass to get into IOA and got my ticket.

Front of it





Back of it





Okay, now we shall jump to Saturday, being offsite guests I decided we'd try the WWoHP in the evening. So the alarm went off at 6:50 am, we all got up and got ready, ate breakfast and left the hotel at 8:00 am, by 8:10 we were there and parked and walking towards Universal where we decided to go to first. My sister and friend had to re-deem there tickets so we did that quickly and got in line to enter. On-site guests were let in at 8:30 am then we were let in at 8:45. We walked right onto Jimmy Neutron then did the Hollywood Rip-ride Rockit which had a posted 35 min wait, but it was about 40 min, the ride broke down a few times. After that we bought some souvenir refill cups then headed to The Mummy, which we also walked on, (btw, walking through that queue with no one else is kinda creepy.) We also walked on Men In Black, The Simpsons, and E.T. We took pictures with Scooby, the Madagascar Penguins and Alex the Lion, and Spongebob and were out by Noon. We then crossed over to IOA and started in Seuss Land to ride Cat in the Hat then went to Hulk and had about a 30 min wait. We did the single riders line for Spiderman so we were on that one in no time, the WWoHP was next. We walked around Toon Lagoon into Jurassic Park and into WWoHP, I had a mini freak out at how real things looked! And I took some pics from my phone
















We stored our stuff in the lockers (went through Flitch's, a great time saver!) and joined the FJ line that had a posted wait time of 35 min's at 1:40. We were off the ride by 2:05. And we then decided we wanted to ride again so we did the single riders line, it took about 5 min. Then we had the task of fighting to our locker, by 2:30 we were joining the line for Flight of The Hippogriff, had a 5 minute wait here then we went to Ollivanders and had a 20 min wait. 2 little kids were chosen, it was cute. I then proceeded at the attempt to purchase a wand In the Owl Post. There was literally no line at the register, but the shop was just so crowded. I purchased a Birthday Wand which is a Reed Wand. We also browsed the shop that was attached which had a very long line to enter.

My Wand





 At 3:20 we went to Three Broomsticks where we had lunch (Fish and Chips with Frozen Butterbeer)
And let me say, it was delicious!!!
After that we went back to the Wand Cart by FJ so my friend could purchase a wand, she purchased the Hermione wand. We then backtracked to Dragon Challenge, stored our stuff in now two lockers. (Two wands, one butterbeer mug, and three re-fill cups don't fit in one locker haha) There was a 15 min wait time, but we walked right on. I'm sure that walk took 15 min though!

Then we walked right into Honeydukes ad Zonko's and looked around, they weren't crowded. Oh and no Pygmy Puffs till end of September, I was sad, haha. After that we left, we had done everything we wanted to and were in the fornt of the park by 4, I went into the gift shop and purchased myself a Buckbeak plush





And we were back to the Hotel by 5. It was a good day, I wasn't expecting being out of there so early!


----------



## disneysteve

We are checking into Royal Pacific first thing tomorrow morning and heading to IOA for WWOHP and more. This is our first visit to Universal ever. I'll definitely post a report Tuesday night or Wednesday sometime.


----------



## brenda1966

I'm glad to see the crowds are dying down a bit, however that just has me questioning my expensive onsite room!   I really enjoy reading the trip reports and crowd reports -- keep em coming!


----------



## phamton

disneysteve said:


> This is our first visit to Universal ever.


I'm so excited for you!  Have a great time!


----------



## Boo :)

Just over 3 weeks till WDW/Universal


----------



## disneysteve

phamton said:


> I'm so excited for you!  Have a great time!


in line for FJ right now. Gates opened at 7:45 but got to WWOHP and told FJ won't open until 8:30. The crowd isn't pleased.


----------



## Planogirl

We visited Universal four times over the past week and all but one were manageable as far as crowds go even if more crowded.  Last Monday was insane!  

We were offsite and arrived Monday at just past 8.  We waited outside of WWoHP until about 8:30 when we were allowed into the land and we queued up for FJ.  FJ broke for about 20 minutes but once it reopened we moved quickly through the queue and onto the ride.  It was great!

When we left WWoHP at about 9:30, the wait time for FJ was posted at 85 minutes while the line to get into WWoHP was at about 1 1/2 hours according to the TM at the end of the line.  This is the only time all week that we ran into such a line outside of WWoHP.  The time for FJ normally varied between 60 minutes and 90 minutes each time we checked.  I never could figure out a pattern.

Ollivanders was always jammed so we bypassed it.  One other shop, Dervish and Banges, always had a short line to get in.  The other shops were crowded but open.

Universal overall seemed more crowded than usual but maybe it was because we were there the week before most schools started.  That difficult Monday both parks were very crowded and the higher level of crowds seemed to be consistent no matter what time we were there.  We were at the parks three times starting in the mornings and once just at night.


----------



## inkkognito

I was shocked at just how uncrowded (relatively speaking) it was yesterday (Sunday). We arrived 10ish and went to Uni first to kill some time on Rip Ride Rockit and MiB, then have lunch at Finngegan's, in case there was a line to get into WWoHP. I won a giant stuffed owl which I christened Pudgewig, Hedwig's much larger (and purple) brother, so we decided to play Flat Stanley with him. We were SHOCKED that FJ had a 20 minute line when we arrived. No butterbeer line either, and of course the coasters were walk-on. We took a bunch of silly photos, and some ladies asked if they could borrow Pudgewig for a photo op so we took a pic for them in front of the Owl Post. We had to use child swap at FJ (new life experience) and rode it 3 times each, including a fairly brief shutdown because someone vomited on the exit belt. I even took Pudgewig on Flight of the Hippogriff with me. Finally it started thundering so we left, but I'm loving the off season. FJ did go up to 45 mins. but single riders was never bad at all. I'll post a link to my Flat Stanley...or rather, pudgy Pudgewig pics. later when I get them on Facebook.


----------



## John_RN

inkkognito said:


> I was shocked at just how uncrowded (relatively speaking) it was yesterday (Sunday). We arrived 10ish and went to Uni first to kill some time on Rip Ride Rockit and MiB, then have lunch at Finngegan's, in case there was a line to get into WWoHP. I won a giant stuffed owl which I christened Pudgewig, Hedwig's much larger (and purple) brother, so we decided to play Flat Stanley with him. We were SHOCKED that FJ had a 20 minute line when we arrived. No butterbeer line either, and of course the coasters were walk-on. We took a bunch of silly photos, and some ladies asked if they could borrow Pudgewig for a photo op so we took a pic for them in front of the Owl Post. We had to use child swap at FJ (new life experience) and rode it 3 times each, including a fairly brief shutdown because someone vomited on the exit belt. I even took Pudgewig on Flight of the Hippogriff with me. Finally it started thundering so we left, but I'm loving the off season. FJ did go up to 45 mins. but single riders was never bad at all. I'll post a link to my Flat Stanley...or rather, pudgy Pudgewig pics. later when I get them on Facebook.




Pudgewig!!! hahaha!  I love it!!


----------



## Deb in IA

tarrbear said:


> After that we went back to the Wand Cart by FJ so my friend could purchase a wand, she purchased the Hermione wand.
> 
> Oh and no Pygmy Puffs till end of September, I was sad, haha.



Sounds like they are still having stock issues!  

2 weekends ago, when we were there, there were plenty of Pygmy Puffls, but no Hermione wands!


----------



## Lou Holtz

Express could be close to opening up on FJ now that we are into the offseason.


----------



## SmallWorld71

brenda1966 said:


> I'm glad to see the crowds are dying down a bit, however that just has me questioning my expensive onsite room!   I really enjoy reading the trip reports and crowd reports -- keep em coming!



Can't speak for when you are going, but we are here right now and very happy to be staying on-site. Even though the waits aren't long for most rides, the heat is BRUTAL and the difference between 5 min. and 15 min. over and over when you are so hot can make a huge difference. :      up2

Went to Universal Studios yesterday and it was pretty quiet. A couple times MIB had posted wait time of 40 min. Everything else was posted 20 min. or less, including RRR. DH and the boys went on RRR about 11am and the wait time was 15 min. Took about 25 because of a minor breakdown. 

Going back to WWOHP either tonight or tomorrow am. I'll report back.


----------



## brenda1966

Thanks.  We are going Oct 25, 26.   Even if the lines are 15 minutes and we are able to bypass that, I will feel okay about spending the money to stay onsite.  But if they are walk-on I'm going to feel like I spent a lot to stay there when I really didn't need to.  So, who has a crystal ball to predict it for me?  LOL.


----------



## jenny105

brenda1966 said:


> Thanks.  We are going Oct 25, 26.   Even if the lines are 15 minutes and we are able to bypass that, I will feel okay about spending the money to stay onsite.  But if they are walk-on I'm going to feel like I spent a lot to stay there when I really didn't need to.  So, who has a crystal ball to predict it for me?  LOL.



LOL.  I went a couple years ago in November and we didn't need Express Pass for anything except during the weekend.  That was pre-Harry Potter though.


----------



## mrebuck

Deb in IA said:


> Sounds like they are still having stock issues!
> 
> 2 weekends ago, when we were there, there were plenty of Pygmy Puffls, but no Hermione wands!



The Hermione wands are back in stock - my DD bought hers on Thursday and there were plenty.


----------



## lmf70

We were at IOA Fri 8/20 and Sun 8/22 and agree thar compared to what previous posters have reported crowds are down. Never saw a line to get into HP Land and wait time for FJ usually around 30 mins. Longest line was for Ollivander's but this was not a must-do for us anyway. We did not do the early entry because my teenagers will not get out of bed but we were still able to do everything we wanted to. Went in the evening 8/20 and line for Ollivander's was much shorter than during the day and we were able to go right into Dervish and Banges which had a line during the day. Never saw a line for Honeydukes but it was always crowded. Cannot stress enough DO NOT attempt to get a locker at the castle for FJ!! Either get one by the train or don't take any bags with you-wait time to get a locker was probably 20 mins. easy! 
To all who are going soon - have a great time - I know we did!!!


----------



## spima3

brenda1966 said:


> I'm glad to see the crowds are dying down a bit, however that just has me questioning my expensive onsite room!



I debated about this for such a long time, I drove myself nuts.  I knew I would have had to stay on-site in the summer, but we are going in Sept.  

I could not justify the expense for ONE room just on the off chance we might need early entry and the FOTL access.  I had no interest in the hotels themselves or any other benefits they offered.  I decided against it and just decided to deal w/ the crowds if I had to.  Although, I have to say, reading this thread lately, I'm glad I didn't do the on-site.

However, I may regret that decision when we are actually there!  

But, I am determined to enjoy myself no matter what, and have already warned the kids they are going to do the same!


----------



## choirchic

I am loving this thread...great information!


----------



## disneysteve

I'll post more later, but let me just tell you that at IOA today, at 10:00am, the line just to be admitted into WWOHP stretched from the entry point of WWOHP around and through Jurassic Park to just in front of the Thunder Falls Terrace restaurant. It was totally insane. I have no idea how long it took for someone to get from that point to actually step into WWOHP but it had to be pretty long. And remember, that doesn't include the line for FJ itself. Once you got into WWOHP, you then had to get on the FJ line.


----------



## russternj

We were on line today for FJ at 8:30. It broke down and was still not fixed at 10:30 when we left the line. Went back about 5:00 and it was open but the line started at the bottom level of the greenhouse. I guessed it was about 2 hours from this point and gave up. Anyone know how long it is from that point?


----------



## phamton

russternj said:


> We were on line today for FJ at 8:30. It broke down and was still not fixed at 10:30 when we left the line. Went back about 5:00 and it was open but the line started at the bottom level of the greenhouse. I guessed it was about 2 hours from this point and gave up. Anyone know how long it is from that point?



From the greenhouse, it is less than an hour wait.


----------



## msminniemouse

We went on single riders line today at around 3 PM and only waited 5 min.  We went on twice in a row.


----------



## Echo queen

Sunday was by far the best of our 3 days at Royal Pacifc resort and HP.  We arrived from WDW at 7:45am checked in and headed right over.  FJ was a walk on, loved it.  On Monday you could really see the increase in crowds, there at early opening, they did not open FJ until 8:20am for some reason.  We did Olivanders first because I could see how the line got long quick.  Well my son, who turned 12 during this vacation was chosen by the wizard to be fitted with a wand.  It was so cool for him.  Yes, we bought the wand.
Today Tuesday we were hoping to do FJ again but the line was outrageous as the PP stated.  I did not know it had broken down. The rain was really heavy, by the time we got back to PRP I had to change cloths before going to the airport evan with a poncho on


RPR was great evan though the first room they sent us too the key did not work and they sent security up, once in the room the toilet didn't work.  So they changed our room to another room on the 7th floor over looking the park.  They also gave us a free breakfast at Island dining room.  

Everyone was really nice at the resort, I left my butterbeer mug behind by mistake (I didn't evan know it) and one of the bus boys found me like 30min later to tell me they had it at the deck for me.  Now wasn't that nice.


----------



## SmallWorld71

First, I'd like to retract what I said about Saturday not being a good day to go. It may not be as good as Sunday, but the crowds this past Saturday were much less than yesterday (Tues.) or today (Wed.)

Yesterday's report: Arrived at IOA at 7:50. Entered park and was held in POE until about 7:58. Made our way with the small mob to WWOHP. FJ was down and they were holding people at the entrance to the castle. The line for Ollivander's was extremely long, prob. about 2 hours the whole time we were there. Since we'd already seen it, we rode Hippogriff and Dragons and decided to make it our souvenir shopping morning. I wanted to see The Frog Choir and The Tri-Wizard Rally but was told they didn't start until noon. When we left the are shortly before 11, FJ was still down, Ollivander's was a huge line and the line to get into HP stretched all the way through Jurassic Park. Shortly after, the skies opened so we did not return to the area since the shows would be canceled. That evening I checked at guest services at US (around 4:30) to see if FJ was working. It was down so we went to US instead. We felt bad for anyone who only had the one day there.

Today: We didn't arrive at the turnstyles until 8:40. Once we got through we were able to head to the right through Seuss Landing while the masses went the other way. Arrived at WWOHP at 8:55. FJ was a 30 min. wait. The boys were able to get 2 rides in using single rider in under 30 min. Once the masses were let shortly before 9 in the wait time climbed quickly to 60 min. We stayed until about 10, then returned just after noon. There was no line to get in today, but the place was packed. Huge line for Ollivander's, long line for 3 Broomsticks and long line to get into Dervish and Banges. We saw the 2 shows we wanted to see, had a frozen Butterbeer and a Pumpkin Juice, got our stuff from Honeydukes and left the area around 1:30.

Tips: The 3 best tips I learned from the DIS that saved us in WWOHP
1) Don't wait in the locker line. The line for FJ lockers was about 60 min. when we left this afternoon! It stretched all the way to the exit! Go to the right of the castle and go through Filch's Emporium and you will get a locker right away. 

2) Don't wait in line at the Butterbeer cart. If you go down the corridor to the left of the bathrooms (public conveniences), it will bring you to the back of the Hogs Head. We walked right up to the counter in the AC, while others were waiting in the line outside in the heat for 45 min. 

3) If you are staying onsite, it is worth it to get there at 8.

Hope everyone has fun on their future trips. :      up2


----------



## WDW-PRINCESS

This thread was super helpful in my planning for our trip, so I want to share our experience.  We stayed on-site at HRH.  Left our hotel about 7a on 8/18, and got to the gate maybe 715ish or a little earlier.  There were more people than I thought lined up already...about 4 lines of people, maybe 30-50 people in each (I didn't count so that is a loose estimate).  I went to get our tickets and when I met my group in line, only one was in line.  Two people didn't have their room keys, they went back to the room and me and another person stayed in line.  It was decided that I would go get in line for Ollivanders and the other person would stay out and wait with the tics.  

They stated letting people in between 730a and 740am.  I rushed to Olliv. and was within the first 10 people in line.  By the time my group got there, it was after 8am and the line had not moved.  I didn't confirm this, but I heard the reason Ollivanders wasn't moving was that there was some sort of filming being set up, or something like that.  I got out of line and we went to FJ, posted wait was I think 30min.  It was fine to wait, even then we couldn't always stop for photos or to see Dumbledore/Harry/etc. talk.  After that we went on FH and DC.  Then we went to our 930a res at 3 Broomsticks.  I got the pancakes and pumpkin juice.  I liked the meal and the juice.  I also tried butterbeer there...it was good too.  

After this we went on the other DC coaster, and went in Zonkos and Honeydukes.  At this point there was a line for Owl Post and Dervish.  We then went and explored the rest of the park.  I will add that during the first few days of our trip, it was sooo hot and humid, I would say that is was worse than last year at this time.  Thankfully it rained the last few days, so it was much better.  

We came back to the HP section after 5p (that's when they said they would let people back in).  Here we did the single rider line for FJ...I think it was suppose to be a 30min wait...but it went by fast as the castle decor keeps you  entertained.  We then waited in line for Ollivanders.  They said it was about a 45min wait, but it was less than 30min.  We got in line at the Lockhart book displays.  The wait wasn't that bad, but it is a super short show.  2 people, 1 person from our group got chosen.  It was cute though.  We then waited in line for Owl Post and Dervish.  We avoided these earlier because of the line, but it didn't seem to diminish.  But when we asked the wait time they said about 10min.  It was worth it.  I just bought some postcards and had the postmark put on.  

Before leaving we bought the Bertie Botts beans.  They were fun to eat, but not as many gross flavors and would have like   I also bought a cauldron cake...so amazingly good!

The next day we went to universal...the park did not seem crowded at all in the 9-11a range.  We figured people were at HP.

Also, We carried fanny packs in IOA...that was great advice on this board and they worked super well for us!  Didn't have to use lockers


----------



## disneysteve

SmallWorld71 said:


> Yesterday's report: Arrived at IOA at 7:50. Entered park and was held in POE until about 7:58. Made our way with the small mob to WWOHP. FJ was down and they were holding people at the entrance to the castle. The line for Ollivander's was extremely long, prob. about 2 hours the whole time we were there.



We were there with you! We had done FJ the day before so we actually went right to Olivander's. The line was just starting to form and we had a short wait. I think we went in with the 3rd or 4th group.

Monday we bought butterbeer at the 3 Broomsticks and yesterday at the main cart with no wait either time. DD and I rode Dragon Challenge several times over the 2 days and never had a wait. We only did Flight of Hippogriff once and no wait there either.


----------



## mdb78

It's funny how HP is making the fanny pack cool again!


----------



## Jennasis

This is great info gang.  I think  I will inform our group that we will not carry bags of any kind into IoA.  Wallets only!


----------



## brenda1966

mdb78 said:


> It's funny how HP is making the fanny pack cool again!



Yipee!

Wait, fanny packs were uncool?


----------



## Echo queen

Jennasis said:


> This is great info gang.  I think  I will inform our group that we will not carry bags of any kind into IoA.  Wallets only!



Yes you should make it a point to be bagless.  I wore cargo type shorts, no purse or wallet. And I am a die hard purse carrier lol


----------



## Planogirl

Echo queen said:


> Yes you should make it a point to be bagless.  I wore cargo type shorts, no purse or wallet. And I am a die hard purse carrier lol


That's exactly what I did.  It's amazing how much stuff good cargo pants can hold.  I had a wallet, cell phone, sunscreen and car keys.


----------



## kjdaniel66

crazed'boutmaryP said:


> Sunday was great! Thank you everyone for all the suggestions.  Here is a rundown of our experience.  Forewarning-I have not read any of the HP books and have only seen the first movie.
> 
> We visited Sunday August 15th.  We were offsite and arrived to the parking garage at 7:45am.  Garage attendant commented that we were so early and told us there was hardly anybody there.  Followed some other offsite guests around to the Left up to Jurasic Park.  Arrived at line just after a gift shop at 8:15am.  At 8:30 we went right to FJ.  As you walk in this way you can see the greenhouse and the line which was moving through.  Posted wait was 30min.   Did not store any bags.  We moved continuously through the castle except for short stops for picure taking by us and others.  DH and kids rode, while I waited in child swap area.  There are benches and HP movie was playing.  DH got off and told me 1st-no way I could ride, 2nd- it was awesome!
> We walked out of the ride at 9:00.  Stopped at Hippogriff-wait 5mins, while DH got on line at Ollivander's.
> 
> Off to Ollivander's.  We waited in line 45 minutes.  The line is mostly in shade and we were told they take about 30 people in at a time. Enjoyed a Butterbeer from cart very close to line.   My two kids were selected and they had their wands chosen.  Very neat little show, the space is tiny which made it nice.  Took picture and went right to the register and paid.
> 
> 10:00- Out the door and walked around to look at the stores.  Walked right in to the candy store to get the chocolate frog and jelly beans.  No lines for the stores.  Dragon challenge was 45min wait, so we opted to do it in the evening.
> 10:30-Left WWOHP via bridge to FJ- this is a great picture spot with castle in backround.  Posted wait time for FJ was 30 min, but line was out past the sign so I don't know if this was really accurate.
> 1:00- Returned to Three Brommsticks for lunch.  Line was out the door and in a que.  It moved quickly   We were finished by 2:00.
> 2:00- Area was more crowded, FJ wait still said 30 minutes, again I don't know if this was accurate.  No lines for stores except Ollivanders.
> 
> 8:30pm-  Returned to WWHOP.  Downpoured rain when we arrived, area was crowded but very manageable.  Saw people getting postcards stamped in the covered area outside of the shop.  Rain dissipated, no lines at stores.  Went to FJ, posted wait was.....you guessed it 30 mins.  We walked through even faster than in the morning, I stayed in child swap with DD while DS rode again.  We were out of there in 25 minutes start to finish  (most of that time was walking through the castle as the line only stopped for a short time).  Hippogriff had just started running and waited 5 mins.  DS was not interested in Dragon Challenge, so we left.
> 
> The area was nice, but it is small. I asked the woman who helped me in the store if this was a slower day and she said yes, Sunday always is.  So go on a Sunday and I think the crowds were definetely less in the am, but it is hard to tell about the evening due to the rain.
> 
> On a side note, a coworker who goes to Universal frequently and stays at Portofino (visiting same time as us)  asked me if I was staying onsite.  When I told her no, she told me "well you'd better be prepared for a 2 hour line just to get in".  I just told her "we'll see".  Thanks Disboards for all the great tips, it worked out perfect.  Can't wait to see what she says about my 30 min wait!



did you end up riding the ride? Is it rough? My mom isn't in the best heath so that is why I am asking. I will get my 7 year old on it but I am worried about my mom. Also, if mom does not go on it does she miss all the cool things to see? She is a big HP fan so I want her to see as much as she can.

Also, scooters.....do you recommend leaving them outside the stores? and if so where? is there a place for them since HPWW seems so small.

Thanks in advance,
Kelly Daniel


----------



## henry72

We went to IOA yesterday (Aug. 24). We arrived at 7:50 which was when they were just starting to let people in. We rushed to WWOHP and FJ was down. We rode FOTH and DC with pretty much no wait. Olivander's had a long line but we had no interest in doing that. Crowds over all were not bad as this was before the park opened. At 9:30 we ate at the Three Broomsticks which was pretty good. When we got out FJ was still not up and they had not time table as to when it would be. Luckily later about 3:30 we went back and got there right after the ride opened for the first time that day. The place was pretty packed and by the time we got in line it was 40 minute line. I must say, I will stress that  if you can - DO NOT TAKE A BAG WITH YOU. We didn't and that save about 15 minutes on our wait as we sailed pass the people in the bag line. It was pretty much a 40 minute wait that first time but we rode two more times in the singles line and it was a 5 minute wait and the first time we still rode together. After we rode the first time, the wait time was 60 minutes - this was probably about 4:30. The lines for butterbeer were also long but we went into the Hog's head and had no wait - plus a cool place to rest. (We tried the frozen and both liked it. We tried pumpkin juice at breakfast and neither of us liked it)


----------



## henry72

Wanted to add that I did wear my fanny pack on the ride with no problem.


----------



## disneysteve

Regarding backpacks, we purposely didn't carry one in to IOA because we had heard they couldn't be taken on many of the rides. What we didn't realize was that it is simple and FREE to get a locker. They have a great automated locker system. Even though we didn't bring a backpack, we did bring our water bottle so we ended up needing a locker multiple times anyway and it was a breeze both in IOA and Studios. I have no idea why they don't allow you to carry stuff since they do in every other theme park and amusement park I've ever been to but at least they have a really good locker system in place to deal with that.


----------



## Snape

Jeesh, sounds as if the lines are still long.  I thought by this time things would have quieted a bit.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Snape said:


> Jeesh, sounds as if the lines are still long.  I thought by this time things would have quieted a bit.



Our kids don't return to school until 9/7.  I would guess a lot of people planned for now knowing kids down south are already back. 
I would expect a big drop off after Labor Day.


----------



## Jennasis

disneysteve said:


> Regarding backpacks, we purposely didn't carry one in to IOA because we had heard they couldn't be taken on many of the rides. What we didn't realize was that it is simple and FREE to get a locker. They have a great automated locker system. Even though we didn't bring a backpack, we did bring our water bottle so we ended up needing a locker multiple times anyway and it was a breeze both in IOA and Studios. I have no idea why they don't allow you to carry stuff since they do in every other theme park and amusement park I've ever been to but at least they have a really good locker system in place to deal with that.



I wish to avoid the long locker lines at FJ.  Normally I wouldn't mind using the free lockers (like I did way back when I went to IoA the day before it opened).


----------



## GetGlowing

Wanted to stress this point regarding lockers if you need them -- 



SmallWorld71 said:


> Tips: The 3 best tips I learned from the DIS that saved us in WWOHP
> *1) Don't wait in the locker line. The line for FJ lockers was about 60 min. when we left this afternoon! It stretched all the way to the exit! Go to the right of the castle and go through Filch's Emporium and you will get a locker right away. *
> 
> 2) Don't wait in line at the Butterbeer cart. If you go down the corridor to the left of the bathrooms (public conveniences), it will bring you to the back of the Hogs Head. We walked right up to the counter in the AC, while others were waiting in the line outside in the heat for 45 min.
> 
> 3) If you are staying onsite, it is worth it to get there at 8.
> 
> Hope everyone has fun on their future trips. :      up2


----------



## SmallWorld71

kjdaniel66 said:


> did you end up riding the ride? Is it rough? My mom isn't in the best heath so that is why I am asking. I will get my 7 year old on it but I am worried about my mom. Also, if mom does not go on it does she miss all the cool things to see? She is a big HP fan so I want her to see as much as she can.
> 
> Also, scooters.....do you recommend leaving them outside the stores? and if so where? is there a place for them since HPWW seems so small.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Kelly Daniel



I thought it was very jerky and kind of rough, but everyone's perception on this could be different. What you could do, is have all of you walk through the castle on your first time through so that you can all experience it together. Then your mom could exit while you and the others ride. If you think it is not too much, she could ride using single rider which never had a long wait the times that we went. Or, you could ride single rider (DH and the boys walked on via single rider yesterday at 9 am) and then see who should ride and then everyone could walk through the castle together whether they are riding or not.


----------



## JenM

disneysteve said:


> Regarding backpacks, we purposely didn't carry one in to IOA because we had heard they couldn't be taken on many of the rides. What we didn't realize was that it is simple and FREE to get a locker. They have a great automated locker system. Even though we didn't bring a backpack, we did bring our water bottle so we ended up needing a locker multiple times anyway and it was a breeze both in IOA and Studios. I have no idea why they don't allow you to carry stuff since they do in every other theme park and amusement park I've ever been to but at least they have a really good locker system in place to deal with that.



When I was there in 2005, my friend's stuff was stolen out a locker at IOA.  Amazingly, someone turned it in to lost & found and we managed to get most of it back...but the digital camera with all of their WDW pictures (it was their twins' first trip) was gone, as was one of their credit cards, which had $500 charged on it by the time we learned the locker had been broken in to.

I don't want to scare anyone off from using the lockers, because I'm assuming (hoping) that's a rare occurance...but it _did_ happen to us and it's a day-destroying thing to have happen during a trip.  I'm headed down to US/IOA next month and I won't be taking any bags with me into the park.


----------



## Planogirl

JenM said:


> When I was there in 2005, my friend's stuff was stolen out a locker at IOA.  Amazingly, someone turned it in to lost & found and we managed to get most of it back...but the digital camera with all of their WDW pictures (it was their twins' first trip) was gone, as was one of their credit cards, which had $500 charged on it by the time we learned the locker had been broken in to.
> 
> I don't want to scare anyone off from using the lockers, because I'm assuming (hoping) that's a rare occurance...but it _did_ happen to us and it's a day-destroying thing to have happen during a trip.  I'm headed down to US/IOA next month and I won't be taking any bags with me into the park.


I wonder how they broke in?  It's not easy to get into that things even if you're the right person!


----------



## damo

Planogirl said:


> I wonder how they broke in?  It's not easy to get into that things even if you're the right person!



Some people don't follow the entire directions.  You have to make sure that you don't just close the locker, you have to actually lock it and you should check to make sure it is locked.  I recall one of the TM's talking about that on here.


----------



## JenM

damo said:


> Some people don't follow the entire directions.  You have to make sure that you don't just close the locker, you have to actually lock it and you should check to make sure it is locked.  I recall one of the TM's talking about that on here.



We did.  In fact, we checked a few times.  I remember watching him checking it after he closed it and then checking it again to be sure.  It was definitely closed _and_ locked before we left it.  

Again, I'm sure they're safe 99.9% of the time, but even if the FJ locker situation wasn't crazy, I wouldn't leave anything in there after that whole experience.


----------



## TDC Nala

Been checking this and would like to mention that I won't use the lockers. Once I was assigned a locker at the Mummy and it already had someone's stuff in it. I know of other instances of this happening.


----------



## crazed'boutmaryP

kjdaniel66 said:


> did you end up riding the ride? Is it rough? My mom isn't in the best heath so that is why I am asking. I will get my 7 year old on it but I am worried about my mom. Also, if mom does not go on it does she miss all the cool things to see? She is a big HP fan so I want her to see as much as she can.
> 
> Also, scooters.....do you recommend leaving them outside the stores? and if so where? is there a place for them since HPWW seems so small.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Kelly Daniel



I did not ride, as I am prone to motion sickness-got so sick on Rock N Roller years ago that I had to return to hotel.  DH said there is a lot of changing realistic movement, he even felt a bit queasy.  Kids were fine of course.  

Your mom can still go through the line with you and see all of the castle up to the ride.

Re scooters-there really is no room in the stores.  At Ollivander's I left our stroller right at the entrance behind the ropes.  I guess you could leave it outside the stores or by Three Broomsticks where people leave their strollers.


----------



## disneysteve

crazed'boutmaryP said:


> I did not ride, as I am prone to motion sickness-got so sick on Rock N Roller years ago that I had to return to hotel.  DH said there is a lot of changing realistic movement, he even felt a bit queasy.



My wife, who is *not *prone to motion sickness, got nauseated on FJ and spent most of the ride with her eyes closed. She will not ride it again. My daughter found some of the effects too intense (spiders, dementors, etc.) and will not ride it again. I was okay and would ride it again but I wouldn't wait long for it. We only rode one time during our visit. I checked back a couple of times because I wanted to do it a second time but there was always either a long line or it was out of commission.


----------



## spima3

disneysteve said:


> My wife, who is *not *prone to motion sickness, got nauseated on FJ and spent most of the ride with her eyes closed.



For all those who have gotten nauseated, did you take motion sickness pills before hand?  Did they help?

We are driving to VA, then taking the autotrain.  We take motion sickness pills both times, and don't have any issues, so I'm wondering if it will help w/ FJ, or not.


----------



## jwcollin

Here right now, our first day was yesterday. We are staying offsite, and didn't make it to IOA until 9:30am. 30 minute wait for FJ(without bags), ride was very cool with a lot of amazing technology. I have to admit though, I closed my eyes for the spiders and dementors... very creepy

Once we got off the ride, Ollivanders was lined up and even to get into the wand shop was a short line. 

However, the rest of both of the parks were crazy quiet! 5 minute waits for Jurrasic, Mummy, popeye's. Hulk, Rip-Ride, and other popular rides were at most 30 minutes and that was at 3:00pm. We left at 4 and we managed to ride all the rides we wanted to. 

Probably the crowds will pick up today and Saturday, but I can't imagine it will be crazy!


----------



## fuzzylemon

We spent the day at Universal yesterday.  We arrived at 8:45, bought our park-to-park tickets and headed into IoA.  Went straight to WWoHP, the line for FJ was posted at 30 minutes, but I really don't think we spent that long in line.  We went through the long line, as it was our first time, but then went right back on through the single rider line.  We then walked to the Three Broomsticks, (btw - lineup for Olivanders was about 30min) checked the time, and it was 9:38!  The lineup for TB was long, so we went to explore the rest of IoA, and US.  Everything was super quick - we didn't wait more than 15 minutes all day, but we also did single rider lines whenever we could.  We went back to IoA around 4pm - crowd levels seemed to be the same as they were in the morning.  We went to Three Broomsticks for dinner, there was no wait whatsoever, but it started to get busy as we finished.  We got in line for Olivanders - it took us 30 min to get through, and they only did 1 wand fitting (IMO - not worth it unless you're the one that gets picked).  There was even a line to get in Dervish and Banges on the other side.  We went and rode FJ another 3 times using the single rider line (all told we rode FJ 5 times yesterday).

Probably my best piece of advice to conquering this park is to avoid having bags with you.  We kept everything in our cargo pockets and just walked on everywhere.  Take turns and split up to go on the single riders line.  One person will have to wait with your stuff, but it will still be much quicker.

Oh, and definitely try the Butterbeer!


----------



## carps09

We went to WWOHP yesterday. It was our 3rd trip since it opened and it was significantly less crowded than we have experienced so far. In fact, we thought both parks were less crowded overall- we rode the Mummy 2x, Spiderman 2x, Hulk 2x, FJ 2x, and Dragon Challenge 3x - and all of these were riding it back to back. On our last trip, some of the effects in FJ weren't working properly (the Whomping Willow and the faces/dementors) but on this trip everything was working fine. However, I still can't believe that with the diminished crowds there is still a 45 minute wait for Ollivander's though!


----------



## fabmic

disneysteve said:


> *My wife, who is not prone to motion sickness, got nauseated on FJ *and spent most of the ride with her eyes closed. She will not ride it again. My daughter found some of the effects too intense (spiders, dementors, etc.) and will not ride it again. I was okay and would ride it again but I wouldn't wait long for it. We only rode one time during our visit. I checked back a couple of times because I wanted to do it a second time but there was always either a long line or it was out of commission.



  Now I am sure I am not going to ride when we go.  I want to walk through the castle and taste a butter beer.  DH will ride and drink the rest of the butter beer.


----------



## brenda1966

For those afraid of motion sickness, I wonder if taking a bonine will help (or non-drowsy dramamine -- same ingredient).  I used those the last time I went on a boat ride and they really do not seem to have any side effects.  DD took one too.  I got sea sick decades ago so always worry whenever boats are involved.

Glad to hear lines are down!


----------



## damo

brenda1966 said:


> For those afraid of motion sickness, I wonder if taking a bonine will help (or non-drowsy dramamine -- same ingredient).  I used those the last time I went on a boat ride and they really do not seem to have any side effects.  DD took one too.  I got sea sick decades ago so always worry whenever boats are involved.
> 
> Glad to hear lines are down!



Yes, non-drowsy dramamine helps a lot.  That's exactly what I use.


----------



## DOMMM

Last week I rode FJ four time in two days. I took something for motion sickeness all times. The first time I rode I sat in the end sit and did not feel well after the ride. the other times I rode i sat in middle seats and felt fine.
Try the middle seats.


----------



## TheTrickyTwister

This is a great thread with so much information. The information has left me with a wizard of a headache! Could someone give me a quick catch up?

We are staying on Disney property and want to visit TWWOHP, the two days we have planned for Universal are Thursday 7th October and Sunday 10th October.

What would be the best day to visit Mr. Potters land and what time should we arrive? As we are not staying in a Universal hotel.

And lastly what would you say is the best order to approach the rides in that land?

Thank you for any help, I'm so looking forward to seeing the detail and creativity of that land.


----------



## Deb in IA

Snape said:


> Jeesh, sounds as if the lines are still long.  I thought by this time things would have quieted a bit.




Professor Snape, 

As former Potions and Defense Against the Dark Arts teacher, and Headmaster, don't you get Front of the Line privileges?  

(sorry, I couldn't resist!)


----------



## mdb78

Snape Snape Severus Snape.  

I could watch that all day..


----------



## GetGlowing

mdb78 said:


> Snape Snape Severus Snape.
> 
> I could watch that all day..



Meee toooo! DH cringes when I break out in song. It's even worse when my DBF (best friend) is with me. We even get the cats into the act. 

And now back to your regularly scheduled discussion of TWWoHP!


----------



## mdb78

GetGlowing said:


> Meee toooo! DH cringes when I break out in song. It's even worse when my DBF (best friend) is with me. We even get the cats into the act.
> 
> And now back to your regularly scheduled discussion of TWWoHP!



Side tracking again!  I got my dd into it.  She even does that part "harry potter harry potter harry potter ugh"  lol

Okay, back to the regular discussion. 

*Tricky Twister*, many people recommend to get in line for Ollivander's first if you really want to watch the show.  Since they usually let in groups of people at a time (I think it's 20), the line builds up.  If Ollivander's isn't a big deal, then hit FJ first.  

Oh, and from others that have reported back, it seems that Sunday is less crowded.  Although HHN is going on that weekend, so I'm not sure how that will affect the park on Sunday.


----------



## disneysteve

mdb78 said:


> *Tricky Twister*, many people recommend to get in line for Ollivander's first if you really want to watch the show.



We did 2 days in the park. The first day, we did FJ first. The 2nd day, we did Olivander's first. That worked perfectly. By the time we got into Olivander's, which wasn't long, there was already a long line behind us and by the time we came out of the shops, the wait for Olivander's was huge.


----------



## brenda1966

disneysteve said:


> We did 2 days in the park. The first day, we did FJ first. The 2nd day, we did Olivander's first. That worked perfectly. By the time we got into Olivander's, which wasn't long, there was already a long line behind us and by the time we came out of the shops, the wait for Olivander's was huge.



This is going to be our strategy.  Hit one first one morning (FJ on the first morning) and then the other the second morning.  Will do FJ the first morning incase it's down for some reason, then we can switch to Olivanders.


----------



## kjdaniel66

SmallWorld71 said:


> I thought it was very jerky and kind of rough, but everyone's perception on this could be different. What you could do, is have all of you walk through the castle on your first time through so that you can all experience it together. Then your mom could exit while you and the others ride. If you think it is not too much, she could ride using single rider which never had a long wait the times that we went. Or, you could ride single rider (DH and the boys walked on via single rider yesterday at 9 am) and then see who should ride and then everyone could walk through the castle together whether they are riding or not.



Thanks so much. We are still debating her going. She really wants to so I think she will end up going. I will definitely try having her at least walk through the castle with us. I don't want her to miss the cool stuff.
Thanks for the advice. I appreciate it.

Kelly


----------



## kjdaniel66

crazed'boutmaryP said:


> I did not ride, as I am prone to motion sickness-got so sick on Rock N Roller years ago that I had to return to hotel.  DH said there is a lot of changing realistic movement, he even felt a bit queasy.  Kids were fine of course.
> 
> Your mom can still go through the line with you and see all of the castle up to the ride.
> 
> Re scooters-there really is no room in the stores.  At Ollivander's I left our stroller right at the entrance behind the ropes.  I guess you could leave it outside the stores or by Three Broomsticks where people leave their strollers.



Bummer you didn't get to go on the ride but it is not worth it if you are going to feel sick the rest of your trip. 
So would you say it is like soarin but more intense? She went on soarin last year and loved it. The first time I went on soarin I got a little dizzy....I told everyone else to shut their eyes if they feel dizzy. 
Can you do that in FJ...just close your eyes? and how fast does it go? Is it like a roller coaster type speed or is it a slow but jerky pace?
Any help is greatly appreciated. I want her to be able to go and she wants to but I am just being cautious is all.

Thank in advance,
Kelly J. Daniel


----------



## Planogirl

TheTrickyTwister said:


> This is a great thread with so much information. The information has left me with a wizard of a headache! Could someone give me a quick catch up?
> 
> We are staying on Disney property and want to visit TWWOHP, the two days we have planned for Universal are Thursday 7th October and Sunday 10th October.
> 
> What would be the best day to visit Mr. Potters land and what time should we arrive? As we are not staying in a Universal hotel.
> 
> And lastly what would you say is the best order to approach the rides in that land?
> 
> Thank you for any help, I'm so looking forward to seeing the detail and creativity of that land.


We were there last week and also stayed offsite.  I would hope that it won't be quite as busy in October.

We arrived two days at just after 8 and was able to get into the area just past 8:30 both times.  The lines were at about 45 minutes each time which sounds long but the walk through the castle is fascinating.  We tried arriving in the evening but we never could catch the Forbidden Journey ride at any less than 60 minutes and that was only once and quite late.  Usually it was at 90 minutes or so and on the Monday we went it was way longer than that.  

If you want to go to Ollivanders, you might want to go to it first and then line up for Forbidden Journey.  The lines were enormous the whole time for this store.  You might also want to line up early for frozen butterbeer.  The lines would get long and sometimes they ran out of the frozen for a while.  The stuff is amazing so I understand why.  We never saw particularly long lines for Dragon Challenge or Flight of the Hippogriff.


----------



## Planogirl

kjdaniel66 said:


> Bummer you didn't get to go on the ride but it is not worth it if you are going to feel sick the rest of your trip.
> So would you say it is like soarin but more intense? She went on soarin last year and loved it. The first time I went on soarin I got a little dizzy....I told everyone else to shut their eyes if they feel dizzy.
> Can you do that in FJ...just close your eyes? and how fast does it go? Is it like a roller coaster type speed or is it a slow but jerky pace?
> Any help is greatly appreciated. I want her to be able to go and she wants to but I am just being cautious is all.
> 
> Thank in advance,
> Kelly J. Daniel


Forbidden Journey isn't bumpy or really jerky but kind of swoops back and forth and up and down.  It does so a lot more aggressively than Soarin' and you sometimes feel like you could fall out thus the good solid restraints.

I felt a few moments of queasiness at the beginning each time I rode but it went away immediately.  I think that taking dramamine is a good idea, just in case.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Went to US yesterday...we're locals from Daytona with the day off, and the kids are back in school!  We got there at 9am and went to US first just to ride HRRR, we missed it in July due to breakdowns and long lines.  That and Mummy were walk ons, its now only 9:30, so we decided to take our chances with WWoHP. They weren't directing traffic thru IOA like they were in July, and we got right into Hogsmead.  The line for FJ looked long, but it was the locker line.  We chose to do single rider, and there was no line for that at all, we ride twice again before 10:30, and decided  then that we'd never wait in the regular line again...unless you want the picture, you can't tell who you're riding with anyway.  I agree you should see the entire queue if you haven't been before, but even the single rider line has a theme of its own...it felt to us like a secret passage taking you up a hidden stairway to the front of the line!  We hadn't even noticed the single rider entrance before  yesterday.


----------



## carly chloe

Just went last week Fri. In the morning there were lines to everything. In the afternoon we went to the single line for FJ and were on in 5 minutes. Stores wre open too.


----------



## kat9t

Hi
We will be in Orlando and our non-travel days are Sept 1st (Tues) to the 5th(Sunday).  I understand Sundays are usually the least crowded, but since it's Labor Day weekend, maybe that Sunday wouldn't be the best?  Possibly one of you who was there over the 4th of July might know.   Thanks a lot to all for the tips, a friend who was there Aug 17-21st confirms a lot of what you've said.  
Can't wait to arrive!  

Kat


----------



## fabmic

If you go through Filch's Emporium to get a lock do you still get to see the castle inside or can you only get to the single rider line?

What if you don't want a locker because you have a none rider in the group that will hold the backpack filled with all non-ride stuff can you just skip the locker line and go right to the castle line?


----------



## damo

fabmic said:


> If you go through Filch's Emporium to get a lock do you still get to see the castle inside or can you only get to the single rider line?
> 
> What if you don't want a locker because you have a none rider in the group that will hold the backpack filled with all non-ride stuff can you just skip the locker line and go right to the castle line?



You go through the same line no matter where you enter the locker room.  After you get a locker, don't go back into Filch's.  If you don't want a locker just go to the castle line.  You will be reminded by several employees along the way to store your stuff but just gently let them know that one of you isn't riding.


----------



## fabmic

damo said:


> You go through the same line no matter where you enter the locker room.  After you get a locker, don't go back into Filch's.  If you don't want a locker just go to the castle line.  You will be reminded by several employees along the way to store your stuff but just gently let them know that one of you isn't riding.



Thanks.

Is it obvious where the castle line is and the locker line is?


----------



## damo

fabmic said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Is it obvious where the castle line is and the locker line is?



If there are two long lines, ask someone before getting into one of them.  The locker line should be to the right and the ride line to the left. 

However, once you get inside the castle, don't go left up the stairs or that will put you in the single rider line.  You will need to go straight.  It can get a little confusing since it is so dark in there and you will just have come inside from the bright light.


----------



## Praise2Him

kat9t said:


> We will be in Orlando and our non-travel days are Sept 1st (Tues) to the 5th(Sunday).  I understand Sundays are usually the least crowded, but since it's Labor Day weekend, maybe that Sunday wouldn't be the best?  Possibly one of you who was there over the 4th of July might know.



We were there on July 4th which was a Sunday and it wasn't bad at all (we did stay onsite though and it rained most of the day which may have had an effect on the crowds). I would say definitely go on Sunday and get there early and you should be fine.



fabmic said:


> Is it obvious where the castle line is and the locker line is?



The locker line is to the right and castle line is to the left (and single rider is to the left also, once you get inside). There should be a team member there directing people.


----------



## SmallWorld71

Planogirl said:


> Forbidden Journey isn't bumpy or really jerky but kind of swoops back and forth and up and down.  It does so a lot more aggressively than Soarin' and you sometimes feel like you could fall out thus the good solid restraints.
> 
> I felt a few moments of queasiness at the beginning each time I rode but it went away immediately.  I think that taking dramamine is a good idea, just in case.



It's funny, because to me, I felt like I was being thrown all over the place. The boys didn't think it was jerky really, but I did. I think part of the problem was that I was so scared.When that dragon breathed fire in my face, I was all done. I closed my eyes through the entire spider part but I could still hear the clicking (while blocking my ears) and it freaked me out. I had no problems with Manta, Dueling Dragons, Spiderman, Simpsons etc.. so I don't think motion is my problem. I am just a chicken, and being so scared may have made every tiny movement seem bad.


----------



## isabelleB

We went on sunday 08/01 and it was practically dead , they opened the gates at 7.30 am.
We went again  the next monday, and it was a zoo, the ride was down at 7.45 and the line was already more than 60 minutes
We didn't wait
during the day, the wait times were more than 2 hours  just to enter Harry potter land( regular entry) for the whole morning.
It calmed down in the late afternoon
We visited some other days of this week, and found everydays pretty busy.
Only sunday was great for us.
We didn't check late at night.


----------



## Planogirl

SmallWorld71 said:


> It's funny, because to me, I felt like I was being thrown all over the place. The boys didn't think it was jerky really, but I did. I think part of the problem was that I was so scared.When that dragon breathed fire in my face, I was all done. I closed my eyes through the entire spider part but I could still hear the clicking (while blocking my ears) and it freaked me out. I had no problems with Manta, Dueling Dragons, Spiderman, Simpsons etc.. so I don't think motion is my problem. I am just a chicken, and being so scared may have made every tiny movement seem bad.


I'm like that too.  If I get spooked I worry too much about every little thing that the ride is doing.  I did feel a little odd when on my back and started wondering about sliding out which of course is impossible.  

I have this problem on Tower of Terror.  I don't like drops so every little movement or visual on ToT makes me jump.


----------



## Tinker74

Was there this morning....we were let in at 7.45am..we are on site. Went straight to ollivanders..walked straight in no wait....then walked on FJ no wait...TWICE!

Rode the little coaster.....3 times...then the big dragon coaster...we were outa there after looking through the shops at 9.30am.
Rode all the sues rides..no wait whatsoever...then spiderman...hulk....went back to three broomsticks at 10.30 for lunch...no wait at all!....still no wait when we left at about11.15a m.


----------



## lildamo

Tinker74 said:


> Was there this morning....we were let in at 7.45am..we are on site. Went straight to ollivanders..walked straight in no wait....then walked on FJ no wait...TWICE!
> 
> Rode the little coaster.....3 times...then the big dragon coaster...we were outa there after looking through the shops at 9.30am.



So glad to hear the crowds are finally dying down! This is good news for us fall vacationers!


----------



## 2Relax

We were also there this morning, Sunday, when they opened to general admission at 8:45.  We went straight through Suessland to Forbidden Joureny and walked right on, no need to use the Filch route.    We returned again to ride right away, and did the single lane (DD10 and I).  We actually went 7 times in next one hour and 10 minutes.  This was just doing the ride, and heading right back up again.  There was one 5 minute stop and one 7 minute stop within that time.  On our last go around, the regular line told use they had been waiting 20 minutes.  

ALL DAY, all other rides were either walk right on, or have a 2-5 minute wait for the next car.  We rode rides multiple times.  This 2-5 minute wait means in all of IOA, not just Harry Potter (on our route and timing  at least)  The only wait was in mid-afternoon 10 minutes for Spiderman, and 20 minutes for Posiedons Fury which is more of an attraction not a ride.  We saw a number of characters; in Marvel including Spiderman, Storm and others, only 1-2 minute wait for a photo with them; you could take your own photos.   

We ate at Mythos, and that was walk right in too.  A great day for our first visit.  We will probably do Universal Studios tomorrow.


----------



## Jennasis

School back in session diminishing crowds perhaps?  YAY!!


----------



## sicjoy

Tinker74 said:


> Was there this morning....we were let in at 7.45am..we are on site. Went straight to ollivanders..walked straight in no wait....then walked on FJ no wait...TWICE!
> 
> Rode the little coaster.....3 times...then the big dragon coaster...we were outa there after looking through the shops at 9.30am.
> Rode all the sues rides..no wait whatsoever...then spiderman...hulk....went back to three broomsticks at 10.30 for lunch...no wait at all!....still no wait when we left at about11.15a m.


Totally jealous, but very happy for you! Sounds like you had a great time. 

When we went to the other parts of the park throughout the day the only time we had a wait was at Poseidon's fury and that was because of "tour" time.


----------



## tiqr

The HP park is very small and way too croded - just to walk through shops there was a very long line. We were there Aug 20 and arrived around 10:30am. Late I know...but teenagers......

But reading all these more recent posts, adn I am quite envious - sounds like the crowds have died down.


----------



## damo

We were there today starting at about 5.  The crowds were really low with no wait for any stores, 15 minute wait for FJ (after it was down for about 1/2 hr), and 20 minute wait for Ollivanders.


----------



## Varalith

damo said:


> We were there today starting at about 5.  The crowds were really low with no wait for any stores, 15 minute wait for FJ (after it was down for about 1/2 hr), and 20 minute wait for Ollivanders.



Great news!  Thanks Damo!


----------



## jerseygal

At 7:30 in morning, on Thurs.Aug.12th, FJ was not working...My family stayed on line, and at about 8:30 it started working..By 9:00, lines were insane...Except for FJ and Rip Ride, the express pass lines were practically nothing! 

At 10:00, Rip Ride was not running either that day..When we returned after breakfast at about ll:30, lines were insane for Rip Ride Rocket..Unfortunately, 
my sons never got on that.

Glad to hear lines are becoming more manageable!


----------



## PegIra

We don't do roller coasters, but just want to see inside the town,shops and castle. Can we do that?

Peg


----------



## jerseygal

1 hr early opening at IOA for on site guests at 8:00...When we were leaving at about 9:15 AM, there were long lines just waiting to get in...Get there as early as possible and you can browse....When my family was on FJ,
I browsed the gift shop in the castle and waited right outside the castle on a bench for them to come off the ride!


----------



## disneysteve

jerseygal said:


> lines were insane for Rip Ride Rocket..Unfortunately,
> my sons never got on that.



Tell them not to be too disappointed. We rode it for the first time last week and it really isn't all that great - very over-hyped in our opinion. If it is supposed to rival Rockin' Roller Coaster, it doesn't.

Hulk is great. Dragon Challenge is great (I preferred blue, DD preferred red) and Hippogriff is a fun little family coaster. We were just disappointed in RRR.


----------



## disneysteve

PegIra said:


> We don't do roller coasters, but just want to see inside the town,shops and castle. Can we do that?
> 
> Peg



Sure. And you can go through the queue for FJ and not actually take the ride.


----------



## damo

disneysteve said:


> Tell them not to be too disappointed. We rode it for the first time last week and it really isn't all that great - very over-hyped in our opinion. If it is supposed to rival Rockin' Roller Coaster, it doesn't.
> 
> Hulk is great. Dragon Challenge is great (I preferred blue, DD preferred red) and Hippogriff is a fun little family coaster. We were just disappointed in RRR.



It isn't really over-hyped.  I've heard of very few people that like it, lol.  It is way down on my list of favourite coasters and I've ridden a lot.  Between break-downs, shakey cars, and very long waits, I wish they would have used a different manufacturer and put in a different coaster.


----------



## disneysteve

damo said:


> It isn't really over-hyped.  I've heard of very few people that like it, lol.



That's good to hear. We aren't the only ones who felt that way.

When we were there last year, the ads for RRR were all over the place, in every magazine and guidebook and even on TV as I recall. I don't think it was worth all that.


----------



## bubba's mom

PegIra said:


> We don't do roller coasters, but just want to see inside the town,shops and castle. Can we do that?
> 
> Peg



FJ isn't a rollercoaster



disneysteve said:


> Tell them not to be too disappointed. We rode it for the first time last week and it really isn't all that great - very over-hyped in our opinion. If it is supposed to rival Rockin' Roller Coaster, it doesn't.



No...it's not supposed to rival RRR.


----------



## Thumper_Man

damo said:


> We were there today starting at about 5.  The crowds were really low with no wait for any stores, 15 minute wait for FJ (after it was down for about 1/2 hr), and 20 minute wait for Ollivanders.



Good news.    Can't wait to hear back on what the crowds will be like now that school has started.  We purposely scheduled for October to avoid the mad rush.  Thanks everyone for all the updates.


----------



## jenny105

disneysteve said:


> Tell them not to be too disappointed. We rode it for the first time last week and it really isn't all that great - very over-hyped in our opinion. If it is supposed to rival Rockin' Roller Coaster, it doesn't.
> 
> Hulk is great. Dragon Challenge is great (I preferred blue, DD preferred red) and Hippogriff is a fun little family coaster. We were just disappointed in RRR.



I'm not a big fan of RRR either.  Was so excited to go on it last year and it was not a smooth ride AT ALL.  That sucker hurt!



Thumper_Man said:


> Good news.    Can't wait to hear back on what the crowds will be like now that school has started.  We purposely scheduled for October to avoid the mad rush.  Thanks everyone for all the updates.



Ditto!


----------



## bamagirl@hrt

Thumper_Man said:


> Good news.    Can't wait to hear back on what the crowds will be like now that school has started.  We purposely scheduled for October to avoid the mad rush.  Thanks everyone for all the updates.



I hope October will be a good time to go.  We, along with a lot of other southern schools, have fall break the first week of October.  Some have the following week (Columbus Day inclusive) off.  We are venturing to Universal for the first time the first 2 nights of our fall break.  We've never been to Universal & are drawn mostly for WWoHP.  That part of the trip is a birthday surprise for my son.

We're following that with 5 nights at Disney with free dining.  We've found October to be a very pleasant time to visit there.


----------



## brenda1966

bamagirl@hrt said:


> I hope October will be a good time to go.  We, along with a lot of other southern schools, have fall break the first week of October.  Some have the following week (Columbus Day inclusive) off.  We are venturing to Universal for the first time ....QUOTE]
> 
> We have fall break at the end of October.  I've already spoken with 2 families that are also planning a stop at US for the first time to see the Harry Potter stuff.  I'm sure crowds will be better than summer, but I expect it to be busier than years gone by, unless the people that normally go stay home and it's just us newbies.


----------



## 2Relax

We went to Universal Studios today after going to IOA yesterday when we had 0-5 minute lines all day.  US had 5-20 minute lines today and we went back to IOA and WWoHP at 5:30 today.  Forbidden Journey had a 1 hour line, but we did the single line which only took about 5 minutes; rode twice and then we left the park with many more people milling about on the streets than yesterday though we did not stay until 5:30 yesterday.  A guy in the single line that we spoke to at 5:30 told us that he had been on FJ 19 times today with some Rip Roar Rocket at US thrown in during the day too.


----------



## Galactus

Hi Everyone!

I am an offsite guest and visited WWHP yesterday (Aug 30, 2010). We arrived at  5 minutes to 9am and there were a lot of people already heading towards WWHP from Suess Landing. We arrived at WWHP exactly at 9am and went straight to Fobidden Journey. It was only a 10 min wait so the crowds have definitely died down. We were thinking about getting an Express pass (even though it didn't include FP) but thought we chance it. 

FP is defintely on the cutting edge of technology. I love motion simulator rides but this one is very intense.  I had to close my eyes not because I was scared but because I started getting dizzy. It is also a very fast ride with a lot of movement (think Epcot's 'Soaring' mixed with Universal's 'Spiderman' on steriods). 

It got more crowed throughout the day and Ollivanders was still about a 1hr what at all times except towards 5-7pm.


----------



## Dax

Hey everyone...quick crowd report..

Went Sunday, Aug 29th. We went to the movies first(which were EMPTY), then went to the Studios around 3:30p. RRR was posted for 30min wait, we waited more like 20....Mummy posted at 5..waited about 10...Everything else in the park listed between 10-25 min...but crowds were really low..

Headed to IOA and went to WWoHP...got there around say 5p or so..Crowds again very light...we were able to move around without issue. Rode Dragon Challenge which was posted at 5min..walked RIGHT into the 2nd row...1st row was a 2 car wait for Red...

Walked into Dervish and Banges, checked it out a bit..a tad crowded, but managable. Also looked into 3 Broomsticks...no wait there. Headed to FJ..posted at 20min wait...I think we waited 15..This was my first time riding FJ...LOVE LOVE LOVED it!!! Needed a small push to get my 3 clicks, but it was easy peasy.

Overall crowds were light...Again it was a Sunday, so that may have helped...weather was nice...it was overcast, a cool breeze, and temps not as high as before...cant wait to head back for HHN


----------



## damo

Today (Tuesday) the FJ wait was 30 minutes at 11:15.  Singles was a complete walk on.  Crowds are definitely higher in IOA than US but still very manageable.


----------



## mrslur

damo said:


> Today (Tuesday) the FJ wait was 30 minutes at 11:15.  Singles was a complete walk on.  Crowds are definitely higher in IOA than US but still very manageable.



So glad to hear you say this! We fly in in October and should check-in to PBH around 10:30. It would please DH no end if we could ride FJ first thing without too long of a wait.


----------



## Grumpy & Sirius

Hi Everyone,

I've been a lurker on this board for quite some time, gathering info for my trip. I got so much valuable info, I thought I'd share my experience.

We were in WDW from 8/21 to 8/28. Based on the info from this board, I was hoping to visit IOA on Sunday but other arrangements made that impossible. We ended up going on 8/24 (Tues) and arrived later in the day, about 4:00. This worked to our advantage as I heard that FJ was down until about 3:00.

Got to WWOHP at around 4:15 - no lines, just walked in. Took in all the sights (and several photos), then went to the FJ line at about 4:30. Wait was reported as 60 Min, we were going to go into Filch's (for the lockers), but saw that we could walk right in the front. No wait for the locker line, just straight in and back to the ride line. The real line formed just outside the greenhouse - total wait was probably 45 min (but worth it to see the castle). The ride is awesome - better than Spiderman and much more intense than Soarin'.

We lingered for a short while in Filch's. As we exited, it was sprinkling slightly. This kept people away from Ollivander's cart, so I was able to get my Sirius Black wand and a birthday wand for my niece with no waiting. They were out of stock of several birthday wands, but I believe all of the characters were available. We then walked on to Hippogriff and had a short wait for Dragons (maybe 10 Min).

We popped into Dervish and Banges with no wait (but VERY crowded - Ollivander show had just let out and dumped a bunch of people into the wand shop area). We purchased some post cards and HP stamps and proceeded outside to write cards and have them owl posted. While my wife finished up the cards, I ran over to the butterbeer cart and got us some refreshment (surprisingly good). Next we visited Honeydukes and Zonko's. Not really crowded at all, nothing like D&B. After several more pictures (the atmosphere is wonderful), we headed to Marvel Island.

We rode Spiderman, Hulk, and Dr. Doom. These were all fairly short (10-15 min lines). Very nice! At this point, my wife (who is not a Harry Potter fan in the least), requested that we go back to WWOHP and ride FJ again. Sounded great to me! We went back and once again had zero locker line (a little tough to fit two wands in a locker - but it worked) and went straight into the single rider line. If it took 5 min I'd be surprised. We ended up in the same car together. This time we lingered a little longer in Filch's. At this point, it was about 8:30 (closing time 9:00). We went over to 3 broomsticks and walked in to a half full dining area and had a fairly decent dinner. I was pleased that we accomplished what we wanted in our short 5 hours.

We stopped at the stores outside on the way out, and as someone pointed out earlier, you can get just about everything that is available in all of the WWOHP shops at this point (except for wands). But it didn't really matter for us since the crowds were fairly slim in the shops anyway (although I did get a really cool death eater shirt here that I hadn't seen in WWOHP).

Sorry to be so long winded, but I think the point is that crowds are diminishing for those of you planning fall vacations. Hope you have as much fun as we did!



Note for those suffering motion sickness - I get fairly nauseous and sick on most rides. I used the patch behind the ear (transderm scopalomine - prescription) and had no trouble on FJ, Dragons, Spider-Man, Hulk, Rock 'n' Roller Coaster, Soarin', etc. Also works great for sea-sickness. Allows me to enjoy things that without it would ruin the whole day.


----------



## damo

Wed. Sept 1 --- Onsite early entry started at 8 this morning.  It was very, very light.  Everyone takes the short cut through the Green Eggs and Ham area now.  We were the first group on Ollivanders...a young adult female was chosen this time.  We were able to take pictures in the area without anyone else in them since the crowd was so light.  They still wouldn't let anyone without reservations(non package people) eat at Three Broomsticks for breakfast though.


----------



## spima3

damo said:


> Wed. Sept 1 --- Onsite early entry started at 8 this morning.  It was very, very light.  Everyone takes the short cut through the Green Eggs and Ham area now.  We were the first group on Ollivanders...a young adult female was chosen this time.  We were able to take pictures in the area without anyone else in them since the crowd was so light.  They still wouldn't let anyone without reservations(non package people) eat at Three Broomsticks for breakfast though.



Good to hear.  Hope anyone staying off site this week will come back and post, we leave next week!  :


----------



## Dragontears

bamagirl@hrt said:


> I hope October will be a good time to go.  We, along with a lot of other southern schools, have fall break the first week of October.  Some have the following week (Columbus Day inclusive) off.  We are venturing to Universal for the first time the first 2 nights of our fall break.  We've never been to Universal & are drawn mostly for WWoHP.  That part of the trip is a birthday surprise for my son.
> 
> We're following that with 5 nights at Disney with free dining.  We've found October to be a very pleasant time to visit there.



We booked for the week of October 11th not realizing this.  (Midwest schools do not get a fall break.)  Do you think enough schools will be out to make a big difference in the crowds?
I'd hate to think I blew it.


----------



## Dax

For everyones interest

http://www.insidethemagic.net/2010/09/smaller-crowds-mean-few-lines-to-be-found-in-universal-orlandos-wizarding-world-of-harry-potter/


----------



## Surroundedbyboys

Thursday- staying on site at Royal Pacific. We arrived at the gates at 7:40am, we were the first ones in our line, about 20 people total in other lines. They didn't open the gates until 8 on the dot~ by that time there were maybe a hundred'ish (?) people. 
Went right in for the Ollivander show, young brother & sister chosen. Crowds were very slim until 9 and even then the ride time for FJ was posted 20 minutes- although in reality it was basically just the time it took to walk through. 
I am prone to motion sickness, I ate some ginger candy and with that I got a little nauseous but just closed my eyes during the rockiest parts. The 2nd time we rode it was right after eating lunch at Three Broomsticks (no lines at all at 11:00am, walked right up and ordered) and having some food in me helped a lot. 
Used express pass for most other rides, so was just a walk on but even the regular lines were very short- at least until 2:00pm  when we came back to the room to rest. 
It is DEFINITELY worth it to stay onsite. Seeing Hogsmeade with no people is especially magical. But if you can't, looks like crowds are down quite a bit!!


----------



## mdb78

Great to hear that crowds are really going down!  I wonder what October will bring with fall break and HHN.


----------



## manduh

SO glad to hear the crowds are getting more manageable. I will be visiting next week!  

Thanks to everybody for posting updates!! Can't wait to see the reports through the rest of the weekend!!


----------



## Dragontears

mdb78 said:


> Great to hear that crowds are really going down!  I wonder what October will bring with fall break and HHN.



We can only hope.....


----------



## GetGlowing

Dax said:


> For everyones interest
> 
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2010/09/smaller-crowds-mean-few-lines-to-be-found-in-universal-orlandos-wizarding-world-of-harry-potter/



Thanks, Dax! Nice photos with that article. I'm hoping for a mostly deserted WWoHP in a couple weeks!


----------



## Goofy's Mom

We are planning a trip to universal in april 2011 since we are disney vets not sure how this works . We will not b doing FJ just want to walk thru the castle will we be able to take camera with us and a bag ( Mickey Mouse bag ) with us as we go through castle or do we need a locker and do these lockers work as our camera is a professional camera and will not leave it without a secured locker


----------



## mdb78

Goofy's Mom said:


> We are planning a trip to universal in april 2011 since we are disney vets not sure how this works . We will not b doing FJ just want to walk thru the castle will we be able to take camera with us and a bag ( Mickey Mouse bag ) with us as we go through castle or do we need a locker and do these lockers work as our camera is a professional camera and will not leave it without a secured locker



If you're not going to ride, you can take your camera and bag with you through the castle cue and then go out the chicken exit at the end.


----------



## mm42197

Warning this is long 

Hello All,
As promised I am posting about my day at WWoHP on Saturday 8/28. Before my trip I scoped out this thread and get a ton of great advice. Which went right out of my head once on vacation . Bubba's mom gave great advice about getting there by 7:30am to avoid crowds, BUT I just couldnt drag myself (or my boys) out of bed that early. Plus a friend was meeting us at our resort and couldn't get there that early. SO I decided I would go with plan 2, do the rest of the park first and then go to WWoHP in the afternoon.

We got to US/IOA at around 10:15am, & paid for Perfered Parking ($20). SO worth the $$. According to the time stamp on my camera we were walking through Port of Entry IOA by 10:35am. We turned right and started with Suess Landing for the kids (it was practically empty, no one was in there!?). Then back tracked to Marvel, Comic Strip & Jurassic then FINALLY WWoHP!!! 

We were walking across the Bridge to Hogsmeade at 2:25pm. I should mention that I kept an eye on those boards around the park that listed wait times for the major rides and was shocked because I never saw Forbidden Journey's wait time listed longer then 30mins the whole morning!! And this was a Saturday! Crowds in the rest of the park were good too. Hulk & Spiderman both only 20 min waits!

It was crowded but was not horrible in WWoHP!!! I was amazed! We went immediately to FJ (2:35) and the post time changed from 30mins to 40 mins as we walked up (go figure). My DH stayed with the boys and held my bag. Timing was perfect because the Durmstrang & Beauxbatons show was starting soon. So they watched it. The line for FJ moved the whole time and we got to loading in 30mins. WARNING! the seat is narrow. I am a heavy girl and have, uh um, a large chest and couldnt get the over head harness to click 3x's (it would only go 2x's). I was lead out the chicken door. I was able to ride Hulk! I had read about this so it wasnt a complete shock. Had I known for sure though (I didnt see a test seat?) I would have spent more time looking at the que. They spared nothing. By far the best attaction!! They did an amazing job!!! The talking portrits really look like Oil Pantings and not TV screens. The holograms of Dumbledore, Ron, Harry & Hermione look life like and the castle itself has the feel of a castle. You really think its Hogwarts. Only thing is I wish they did a better job with the Greenhouse. Totally worth walking through even if you dont ride.

We didnt ride Flight of the Hippogriff but the wait time was listed as 10mins @ 3:15. I also decided not to ride Dragons Challenge (wait time listed as 15mins @ 3:20). I did find a test seat next to the enterance, but it was out in the open and not very discrete at all. I was alittle embarrased to try it out in front of everyone walking by, but it did look narrow too so I just decided not to try it.

We had no interest in seeing the Olivaders show and I'm sorry to say I dont remember seeing a time posted but the line was around the building. So I'm assuming it was an hr? @ 3:20. Alittle side note (after our drinks) my DS(5 1/2) did want a wand so we walked through Dervish & Banges into the Owl Post. I went up to a CM and ask her how do we pick the "right" wand for him. She made it very magical for him. She asked him his birthdate and told him his wand should be made of Reed. She pick a box off the wall and opened it for him to look at. She then said that this wand was special and has great Protective qualities! He asked is it a real magic wand and she said of course. He said Whoa!!! It was super cute 

DH wanted an 'adult' drink so we went into the Hogs Head (3:25) (enterence is around the back). There was no wait. We were directed right to the bar. I got a Frozen Butterbeer and DH got a Red Ale I believe. Frozen Butterbeer is YUMMY!!!! We walked over to a large round table and sat down to enjoy our drinks in the A/C. Soon a CM walked over and asked us to move because the tables were saved for TTB guests (there was no sign on the table), she told us HH guests could sit by the bar or out back. The problem here is that the Three Broomsticks & Hogs Head are connected inside and there really is no way to tell where one ends and the other begins. We took a seat out back and finished our drinks.

After the drinks it was time to shop (3:50)!! Woo Hoo!!! I couldnt wait to go into the shops. DH sat under the Owlery with the boys. All the shops are tight, small & were crowded. But I truly got lucky this day. I was able to browse & NO long lines at the registers in ANY of the shops!!! At 4:30 during my shopping travels I stopped to watch the Durmstrang & Beauxbatons show.

After I finished shopping my DH wanted another 'adult' drink so I decided to get it from a cart (5:00). The line at the Butterbeer cart wasnt horrible. I waited about 5mins. I was disappointed because they only had regular no frozen. My DH wanted the special mug so I got the regular. It was is gross! WAY to sweet for me. I ended up spilling it out. We walked out of WWoHP at 5:20. And that was our day at WWoHP!


----------



## danielephant

I SOOOOO want to go to USIOA for this reason only, I was there the year that the park opened and never really wanted to go back but for this reason alone i want to return LOL


----------



## LMO429

Michelle..thank you for your detailed report.


----------



## spima3

mm42197 said:


> Warning this is long
> As promised I am posting about my day at WWoHP on Saturday 8/28. Before my trip I scoped out this thread and get a ton of great advice. Which went right out of my head once on vacation!



KWYM, I have so much information packed in my head, I swear it's going to explode!  



mm42197 said:


> At 4:30 during my shopping travels I stopped to watch the Durmstrang & Beauxbatons show.



Wow, something I missed!  When do these run?


----------



## mm42197

spima3 said:


> Wow, something I missed!  When do these run?



I'm not 100% sure but I think they may run on the 1/2hr or 1 hr. Since one was going to start when we first got in at 2:25 and one was starting while I was shopping at 4:30.


----------



## grittyreid

We got to hogwarts at about 9:30; had a posted 30 minute wait-ride broke down for about 8 minutes but was off in half an hour.line really moved quickly.word of warning:we are at portofino bay and they said they are at 100 percent occupancy saturday and sunday and all employees at park are gearing up for a stampede.we will be at us.have fun!!


----------



## bubba's mom

mm42197 said:


> I'm not 100% sure but I think they may run on the 1/2hr or 1 hr. Since one was going to start when we first got in at 2:25 and one was starting while I was shopping at 4:30.



you're right.

it's been reported that 1 is on the hour, the other is at the half hour.


----------



## mm42197

bubba's mom said:


> you're right.
> 
> it's been reported that 1 is on the hour, the other is at the half hour.



HI bubba's mom! So yeah, I totally wasnt able to drag us there by 7:30.  But got lucky that day anyways  It was awesome!


----------



## Eric Julie and Hailey

We arrived at about 8:25.  We were let into the park around 8:45.  By 9:15, we were riding FJ.  Line was roughly 10 minutes - and that was due in part to slowing down to see the awesome queue. 

IMJ, the ride is a lot of fun.  It goes way too fast - and packs a bit too much into a short time, but I found myself really enjoying the experience.  

BTW, one of the females in our party was about 5' 6" - 200 lbs - with a 40DD chest.  She fit and rode comfortably.


----------



## iluvepcot

Staying onsite    Went in for early entry. Wwohp broke for the entire hour.  90 min wait by 9 :30.  They say if you come back 1 hour before closing the wait is not bad.   This is Labor Day weekend after all.


----------



## bubba's mom

mm42197 said:


> HI bubba's mom! So yeah, I totally wasnt able to drag us there by 7:30.  But got lucky that day anyways  It was awesome!



That's good.  Thinking because crowd level dropped end of Aug w/ back to school.  Right now, not an option for us to go then...we always go early/mid July.

Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## spima3

Where exactly does the Durmstrang & Beauxbatons show take place?


----------



## damo

spima3 said:


> Where exactly does the Durmstrang & Beauxbatons show take place?



As you walk from Hogsmeade to Hogwarts, there is an area to the right with a strange looking tall rock with holes and several flags just as you exit Hogsmeade.


----------



## fairyprincess88

spima3 said:


> Where exactly does the Durmstrang & Beauxbatons show take place?



The area is located right near the entrance of Flight of the Hippogryff, across from Hogwarts.  This is what it looks like:






This is also where the Hogwarts Frog Choir performs.  It's also a fun photo-op after the shows if you are near the front(lines get long) as you can take pictures with the Choir and dancers.  They let me hold the frog as a birthday gift in my picture with the Choir.  Sounds nerdy to be excited about I know but for a Potter freak like me it was the best gift ever.


----------



## SmallWorld71

fairyprincess88 said:


> The area is located right near the entrance of Flight of the Hippogryff, across from Hogwarts.  This is what it looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is also where the Hogwarts Frog Choir performs.  It's also a fun photo-op after the shows if you are near the front(lines get long) as you can take pictures with the Choir and dancers.  They let me hold the frog as a birthday gift in my picture with the Choir.  Sounds nerdy to be excited about I know but for a Potter freak like me it was the best gift ever.



Just wanted to add that when we were there at the end of August, they didn't start performances until noon. Then they traded off on the half hour.


----------



## iluvepcot

Earlier I reported that we did not get to ride on our on site early entry day due to the ride having problems and was closed the entire hour.  I am happy to report that when we arrived 2 hours before closing the line stated it was 60 min but we got thru in 40.  We immediately went back on and the line was stated to be 40 min but we got thru in 23.  They must over state the time slightly in case it shuts down.   We rode twice and could have ridden a third time. As it was getting shorter each time.


----------



## suzquig

Went to IOA this past Thursday Sept 2nd and the crowds were GREAT!!! We had intended to be there by 9AM...however our 4 kis ages 12-2) were wiped out because of the 3 preious days at WDW and getting up by 7:30. So...we booked a Mears Van to pick us up at the Poly at 9. We were thru the gates by 9:45 and back at HArry Potter by 10:10. Yes there were people but not tons. Plenty of time and space to take many photo opps in front of stores, the train etc...FJ was a wait time of 10 minutes at 10:30...the other 2 rides 5 minutes. Olivanders at that time was 30 Minutes. The kids wanted to ride the rides first though...by the time they did that Olivanders was probably up to 45 minutes to an hour....it was BLAZING HOT and the line was pretty much in all sun...so my daughter bought one from the cart.
BTW...the rest of IOA had only 5-15 minutes wait for ALL other rides!! GREAT DAY!!!


----------



## GetGlowing

Awesome news -- I really have no desire to be there before park opening. 

We'll be there in a week!! ack!


----------



## Disney_Stitch626

We visited Universal Studios and IOA last Wednesday (sept 1st), we booked the 1 day 2 park package with Dreams Unlimited. We got there around 9:10am, due to our transfer not arriving at 8:15am. That is a long story. Anyway we decided to start in IOA and take the park at our own pace, so we started in Marvel Super Hero Island and worked our way around the park arriving at the WWOHP around 10:30am. I'm just gonna add that the other rides before we reached WWOHP were walk ons. So we got there at 10:30am, and our first port of call was Forbidden Journey. Wait time- 20mins!!! Brilliant. So we waited in the main line, and the posted time was pretty accurate. So we got off and went over to flight of the Hippogriff, rode that. Again another short wait. We had a look in a few of the shops, but neither me or my friend are fans of Harry Potter, so had no desire to buy the merchandise. I wouldn't have minded a Chocolate frog, but not for $10. I did buy some red liquorish laces from Honeydukes however. Olivanders had a line, but it didn't look awfully long, however we were not bothered about doing that, especially since we had another park to get under our belt that day. We hopped on over to Universal Studios at about noon, and stayed there until it closed at 6pm. IOA was open 'till 8pm, although we were expecting it to be open 'till 7pm- so that extra hour was a bonus. We had booked our transport for pickup at 7:15pm, so we had a mission in that final hour: to get back to IOA and ride Spiderman and Forbidden Journey one last time, and leave the park at 7pm in order to get back to the pickup spot before 7:15pm. Well we managed it! Rode Forbidden Journey Single Rider, although the wait was still only 20mins, and walked straight on Spiderman. It was a successful day


----------



## Singinglizzie

We were there on both Saturday and Sunday of the labor day weekend. IMHO it was crowded and super, super hot.  We did get to IOA before rope drop and by the time we reached the WWOHP the place was already crowded.  At that hour 8:45 we were able to ride FJ in about 1/2 hour, but we never did get to see the show at Olivanders since the line was already long and at least 1 hours wait both days.  It even rained Sunday eve and you would think the crowds would have thinned out, but nope, people stuck around and stood in the rain to get into Olivanders - well maybe next year we can return and hopefully the lines will be shorter. Kudos to those of you who were lucky enough to go on a non- weekend day and take advantage of the low crowds.


----------



## zimaaaaah

Thanks to everyone posting their experiences!  We are planning a trip for early November and love hearing the crowds are dying down a bit!  Keep 'em coming


----------



## upsidown

Disney_Stitch626 said:


> We visited Universal Studios and IOA last Wednesday (sept 1st), we booked the 1 day 2 park package with Dreams Unlimited. We got there around 9:10am, due to our transfer not arriving at 8:15am.



To Disney_Stitch626 or anyone else who may be able to answer this:  I was planning on being in Orlando next week and just came across this deal you mentioned from Dreams Unlimited and Universal.  What was your experience with them?  In particular, did you get to choose a time to be picked up in the morning or was that assigned to you?  Is it a shuttle or private taxi?  Any problems with tickets?  
I'll be in town for 5 days and have not settled on an exact date for Universal yet.  When ordering tickets from Dreams website, it makes you enter an "arrival date".  Does anyone know, would this date be when my plane gets there or the day I plan to go to Universal?  If I can't make my first choice day and have to go later in the week, will tickets continue to be held at will-call?  Is there a time limit on tickets being held?
Sorry for all the questions.  It's been a good 10 years since I was last in Orlando, and this will be my first time going without family.  I'm excited, but ordering things that I don't have any tangible control over can make me nervous.  Any info on Dreams Unlimited and ticket processes would be helpful.
Thanks all.


----------



## TDC Nala

Friday, Sept. 3, FJ line never went above 40 minutes but at least an hour wait for Ollivanders until near 6 PM (I waited, this is about a 10 minute show. It's cute but not for an hour wait). Everything else a walk-on. I was the only person in my vehicle on the wild wicker hippogriff. The only other line that formed was to get into Dervish & Bangs. Never seen a line to get into a store before.


----------



## Trishde

We will be at WWHOP tomorrow. We are getting a rental car here at Disney and driving over early. EPCOT late this afternoon mostly walk on to 10 minutes. We got on mostly everything-hoping IOA won't be crowded tomorrow. I'll post tomorrow night.


----------



## Trishde

We are off to Hogwart's this morning-picking up the car at 8am to head over.
 Wish us luck on low crowds today! I really love magic


----------



## Praise2Him

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Thumper_Man

Trishde said:


> We are off to Hogwart's this morning-picking up the car at 8am to head over.
> Wish us luck on low crowds today! I really love magic



Have fun.  Don't forget to come back and let us know.  We're headed there next month.  So far the latest crowd reports have sounded promising.


----------



## salliep

Hi all- we are spending thanksgiving with harry and the mouse !! We booked the HP pkg that includes breakfast at The Broomsticks- has anyone done that, and if so how was it? Does anyone have dinner suggestions in the Universal area?


----------



## Lava124

We just got back,We were there from the 6th until this morning.We arrived about 1pm on the 6th and were at the park by 2PM.The wait time was 50 mintues for FJ and an hour for Ollivanders.We did early admission the next 2 days which was great.We rode it 4 times each day and after the first ride each day,that was taking our time and lots of pictures going through the Queue.We usually made our way back to the area mid day to get more butterbeer (Frozen is great by the way) and the line was at least 40 minutes each time we checked.The longest I saw was 60 minutes and then the line was stretched back all the way through the greenhouse.Ollivanders stay steady 30-60 minutes all day after about 10AM.


----------



## Trishde

Ok, so reading the reports was promising-we decided to rent a car and valet-we were at the gate by 8:40am and not too bad of a line. We high tail it with a pit stop to ladies room- I do the speed p** thing so less than a minute and my guys busted me for that- definitely through suessville - Got to Hogsmeade-quick pic of Hogwarts Express- then butterbeer cart-butterbeer (frozen is a butterscotch treat) was awesome but they need to and can make an adult version-so I see the line for Olivanders-not horrible but glad that is where me and DS10 went while DH & DS14 went on Dragon Challenge which they loved. Even though they picked another kid for the wand (still an awesome show)  -"Olivander" or one of his "helpers" asked my son his age and when his birthday was and told him to get a holly wand- which we did and decided to get the birthday wands also for ds14 and myself-which my b-day id next Saturday so I got a Vine wand-there was a crowd- more than what I expected since the valet said not on the crowds. I think because it was hot that didn't help-maybe fans all around wherever they can be fitted while people are waiting and cool mist- something to think about with that FL weather- Forbidden Journey so worth the short and even though short it was hot and wore us out but I don't get it because we got in castle and you could have ran to where you got on ride- I didn't get that whole deal- taking pics is tough since I had a camera that is 7 years old -lots of great stuff in the castle -but the ride is unbelievable- locker part is a madhouse- getting one and getting your stuff back-even though the crowd was considered light- I think there could be more organization there. They have a sign for the lockers but then you have to figure before you get to lockers the left is for ride-Oh and a big btw- you have to do the fingerprint thing for the locker so whoever gets the locker has to open the locker- I will tell you- I had fit flops and made sure they were on my feet- I had skorts with pocket didn't lose cell or camera if you are a steady hand to hold on and a camera at the end then you could get great pics at the end when you return to Hogwarts.


----------



## GetGlowing

Getting really excited! I can't wait to check out Hogsmeade, Hogwarts, and Forbidden Journey!  

What's the price of frozen butterbeer? Any sites or blogs that show a good selection of available souvenirs with prices? I'd like to do some "preshopping."


----------



## Imagineer5

Wait I'm confused, I thought offsite guests would be escorted to the left instead of through Seuss? 

We'll be there for 2-3 days in about 3 weeks 

We planned to get to the parking lot (staying at Disney) by 8:30AM and then we thought we'd have to go to the left to get into WWoHP thru JP & LC, but can we go to the right thru Seuss? 

Never been before so really looking forward to everything, but def want to see WW first! Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Trishde

They let all  of us go through Seussville.
We got in line for the park at 8:40am we purchased the tickets through the Universal website so we had them. They opened the gates for us at 8:50am they were letting the hotel guests in through another gate.
I don't know what the park was like in the afternoon because it was too hot to stay. But it did get busy -go to Olivander's first the line gets busy later. They only let about 20 in at a time and just because you get in first doesn't mean you get picked. They only pick one person and it is a great show.


----------



## damo

Imagineer5 said:


> Wait I'm confused, I thought offsite guests would be escorted to the left instead of through Seuss?
> 
> We'll be there for 2-3 days in about 3 weeks
> 
> We planned to get to the parking lot (staying at Disney) by 8:30AM and then we thought we'd have to go to the left to get into WWoHP thru JP & LC, but can we go to the right thru Seuss?
> 
> Never been before so really looking forward to everything, but def want to see WW first! Thanks for the advice!



It all depends on crowds.  When we were there last week, people were all entering thru Seuss.


----------



## MHT to MCO

We're headed out to Universal next week, and I have a question about parking...

I thought I read on here that someone did preferred parking and that it was totally worth it.  Anyone do the preferred parking or valet?  What were your experiences?  Or do you think that with crowds down so much, we can not be so lazy and be fine hiking it?


----------



## Imagineer5

Trishde said:


> They let all  of us go through Seussville.
> We got in line for the park at 8:40am we purchased the tickets through the Universal website so we had them. They opened the gates for us at 8:50am they were letting the hotel guests in through another gate.
> I don't know what the park was like in the afternoon because it was too hot to stay. But it did get busy -go to Olivander's first the line gets busy later. They only let about 20 in at a time and just because you get in first doesn't mean you get picked. They only pick one person and it is a great show.





damo said:


> It all depends on crowds.  When we were there last week, people were all entering thru Seuss.



K thanks for the replies.  Glad I know this now and am not confused when they start making me go the other way! (Seuss is faster, too, right? so that's even better!).  I'll be there on a Sunday (Oct 3rd) and also on a Thursday (the 7th) so hopefully not too bad.  Still not sure about buying express pass.  

Also interested to hear why paying for the preferred parking was so great, esp if we get there so early?


----------



## jenny105

Imagineer5 said:


> K thanks for the replies.  Glad I know this now and am not confused when they start making me go the other way! (Seuss is faster, too, right? so that's even better!).  I'll be there on a Sunday (Oct 3rd) and also on a Thursday (the 7th) so hopefully not too bad.  Still not sure about buying express pass.
> 
> Also interested to hear why paying for the preferred parking was so great, esp if we get there so early?



We'll be there the 7th too!


----------



## USMCLtCol

Late report from our visit.

Based on the posts here, we decided to hit Harry on Sunday, 29 August.  We were staying on Disney property, so we got over to IOA at about 9am.  No lines to get into IOA at all, and we headed right to cut through Seuss.  Got up to WWoHP a few minutes later, and it the crowd was sparse.  We went straight on up to Hogwarts for FJ.  The ride was a bit up and down that morning, apparently, but we only waited about 20 minutes.  Most of that was waiting for the ride to come back online.  Just as we reached the loading platform, it was shut down for about 5-10 minutes.

While my oldest daughter (the big Harry fan) and I stayed in WWoHP, my wife took the three smaller non-Potters to Seussville.  They had a ball!  We decided the plan was for my daughter and I to explore the HP area on our own, and hook up with the rest around noon.

We hit all the shops (except Ollivander's, more on that later...), rode the Hippogriff (nice), skipped the Dragons, had a Butterbeer each (I got frozen, she got bubbles.  Frozen was more betterer), and took a boatload of pictures.  We met up with the little guys (twins 6 yrs old and one 5 yr old), and we all rode the Hippogriff again.  It was noon, and time to implement Phase Two of the plan.

Phase Two was to take the three little guys back to Disney, where they joined the evening babysitting club at around 4pm.  That left my wife, me, and my oldest, to go back to WWoHP from about 5-8 (closing time).  This was a home run.  Back at HP, the sparse crowds were even lighter!  We walked up to FJ, cut through Filch's to snag a locker, and walked onto FJ 4 times with no wait!  This is where Ollivander's comes in.  The line in the morning was estimated to be about an hour, so we waited to take our chances when we returned.  Good move.  We got on line at 5:50, waited 10 minutes, and we inside!  Best of all, my daughter was picked for the show.  She wore her maroon Griffendor tie, sidled her way towards the front, right hand side of the shop, and was chosen.  Nice show, and she ended up with a vine wand.  Worth the trip right there!

Overall, Sunday was a great move, and I would recommend also trying to incorporate an evening.  Hogwarts looks very nice at night.  I have a great picture of it I need to post!


----------



## padams

We spent this past Labor Day weekend at US/IOA. On Saturday morning around 10 am, the line for Forbidden Journey was 30 minutes just as the sign posted. On Sunday and Monday, we virtually walked right on to the Forbidden Journey using the single rider line. Literally, we waited only 1 or 2 minutes at the front of the line to join with groups of 2 or 3. The wait times were 30-40 minutes for the regular line. Labor Day was significantly less crowded than Saturday and Sunday. Sunday was the busiest.  

As for Olivander's, the line on Saturday and Sunday was about an hour. On Monday, we were able to catch the line being only 35 minutes. IMHO, Olivander's isn't worth waiting more than 20 minutes.  It's cute. It lasts less than 10 minutes. It's special if your child is picked, and they are young enough to believe the "magic". My 12 and 14 year olds bought wands and enjoyed the wand shop but they thought waiting in line for the Olivander's "show" was a total waste of their time. They would have preferred riding FJ or the Dragons in that time.


----------



## scromwell

We were there on Wednesday 9/8. Stayed overnight at Royal Pacific. I had received an email with a special deal...not sure if it was for FL residents or annual passholders (I'm both), but we scored a room for $134 including breakfast!

We arrived at IOA at about 8:05 and walked directly to WWOHP through Seuss area. The crowds were very light.  Went directly to Ollivanders and were admitted to the 2nd show of the day after about a 5 minute wait. Everyone on line was admitted...about 10 of us.  After Ollivanders we went directly to FJ.  We were asked whether we wanted to go directly to the ride or whether we wanted to "see the castle." We said directly to the ride and were on with no wait at all in about 5 minutes.  We immediately went back and this time chose to "see the castle."  We took our time, walked slowly through the queue, and really looked at all the props and special effects.  There was NO LINE!!!

After riding for the second time, we took our time and checked out all the shops.  They were fairly crowded, but manageable. We exited WWOHP at about 10:30am, and there was no line to get in.  People were just walking right in.

This visit was great and in sharp contrast to our visit in July when we could barely move anywhere in Hogsmeade, and the line to get into WWOHP snaked halfway around the park when we left!


----------



## kjdaniel66

SmallWorld71 said:


> I thought it was very jerky and kind of rough, but everyone's perception on this could be different. What you could do, is have all of you walk through the castle on your first time through so that you can all experience it together. Then your mom could exit while you and the others ride. If you think it is not too much, she could ride using single rider which never had a long wait the times that we went. Or, you could ride single rider (DH and the boys walked on via single rider yesterday at 9 am) and then see who should ride and then everyone could walk through the castle together whether they are riding or not.



Thanks for your insight! As the trip gets closer...I am getting more and more nervous about it.

Thanks again,
Kelly


----------



## kjdaniel66

fabmic said:


> Now I am sure I am not going to ride when we go.  I want to walk through the castle and taste a butter beer.  DH will ride and drink the rest of the butter beer.



Thanks everyone for your insight and help. I think that I am going to convince my mom not to go. She did great on soaring but I think FJ might be a little too intense for her. 

What is the height requirement for the ride?

6 Days until our trip starts. YAHOO!!!


----------



## kjdaniel66

Planogirl said:


> Forbidden Journey isn't bumpy or really jerky but kind of swoops back and forth and up and down.  It does so a lot more aggressively than Soarin' and you sometimes feel like you could fall out thus the good solid restraints.
> 
> I felt a few moments of queasiness at the beginning each time I rode but it went away immediately.  I think that taking dramamine is a good idea, just in case.



Great advice...thanks. I will tell her it is like soaring but more intense. The whole feeling like she might fall out.....will probably help change her mind. ;o)

Thanks again for your help.
Kelly


----------



## padams

kjdaniel66 said:


> Great advice...thanks. I will tell her it is like soaring but more intense. The whole feeling like she might fall out.....will probably help change her mind. ;o)
> 
> Thanks again for your help.
> Kelly



Hi Kelly,

The ride mechanism that causes the seat to move in the Harry Potter ride is the same mechanism that Legoland uses on its robotic arm rides at its parks. In San Diego, the Legoland ride is knight themed. In the Denmark park, it's dragon themed. In Germany, it's a Bionicle, I think. I share this info with you because if you search youtube and the internet generally, you will find videos of these rides. The Harry Potter ride is 4 seats across rather than the 2 seats at Legoland and you don't program the movement yourself as you do at Legoland. The movement of the HP ride is less dramatic than what you can experience at legoland. Nonetheless, you can get a excellent idea of how the HP ride works, particularly the sweeping motions as described by othres above. The other difference is that the Legoland rides" arms are stationary and the HP ride moves down a track as the arm moves. I think if you can see how the ride works, you will know what to expect. If I hadn't ridden these Legoland rides, I would not be able to describe the HP ride accurately.


----------



## padams

I should have specifically said you can find youtube videos of the Legoland rides. Hope that helps.


----------



## SmallWorld71

kjdaniel66 said:


> Great advice...thanks. I will tell her it is like soaring but more intense. The whole feeling like she might fall out.....will probably help change her mind. ;o)
> 
> Thanks again for your help.
> Kelly



I am not trying to be argumentative, but I don't think it is like Soarin. Soarin is the ONLY ride at WDW that DH will never ride again because he hated that feeling of flying with nothing really holding you in/ nothing to hold on to. On the other hand, he loved  FJ. It has the harness like the loop roller coasters and you feel really secure in the ride. Which is a good thing because if I'd thought I had any chance of getting out of that thing, I probably would have jumped out and run for it!


----------



## kjdaniel66

padams said:


> Hi Kelly,
> 
> The ride mechanism that causes the seat to move in the Harry Potter ride is the same mechanism that Legoland uses on its robotic arm rides at its parks. In San Diego, the Legoland ride is knight themed. In the Denmark park, it's dragon themed. In Germany, it's a Bionicle, I think. I share this info with you because if you search youtube and the internet generally, you will find videos of these rides. The Harry Potter ride is 4 seats across rather than the 2 seats at Legoland and you don't program the movement yourself as you do at Legoland. The movement of the HP ride is less dramatic than what you can experience at legoland. Nonetheless, you can get a excellent idea of how the HP ride works, particularly the sweeping motions as described by othres above. The other difference is that the Legoland rides" arms are stationary and the HP ride moves down a track as the arm moves. I think if you can see how the ride works, you will know what to expect. If I hadn't ridden these Legoland rides, I would not be able to describe the HP ride accurately.



Padam,

WOW...thanks so much for your insight. i will definitely check out the videos on Utube. After reading eveyone's posts I was getting nervous for my 7 year old son also. I bet watching th videos will definitely help.

As for legoland in SD...is it cool for older kids too? My son is 7 and has been begging me to take him. When we moved back east from Cali in 2005 he was only 2..so we didn't go. I was just wondering how cool it is. Please let me know.
And thanks again for your help.
Kelly


----------



## Imagineer5

jenny105 said:


> We'll be there the 7th too!



Nice! Maybe we'll see you there! Only ones at Universal w/ lime green mickey heads! 



USMCLtCol said:


> Late report from our visit.
> 
> Based on the posts here, we decided to hit Harry on Sunday, 29 August.  We were staying on Disney property, so we got over to IOA at about 9am.  No lines to get into IOA at all, and we headed right to cut through Seuss.  Got up to WWoHP a few minutes later, and it the crowd was sparse.  We went straight on up to Hogwarts for FJ.  The ride was a bit up and down that morning, apparently, but we only waited about 20 minutes.  Most of that was waiting for the ride to come back online.  Just as we reached the loading platform, it was shut down for about 5-10 minutes.
> 
> While my oldest daughter (the big Harry fan) and I stayed in WWoHP, my wife took the three smaller non-Potters to Seussville.  They had a ball!  We decided the plan was for my daughter and I to explore the HP area on our own, and hook up with the rest around noon.
> 
> We hit all the shops (except Ollivander's, more on that later...), rode the Hippogriff (nice), skipped the Dragons, had a Butterbeer each (I got frozen, she got bubbles.  Frozen was more betterer), and took a boatload of pictures.  We met up with the little guys (twins 6 yrs old and one 5 yr old), and we all rode the Hippogriff again.  It was noon, and time to implement Phase Two of the plan.
> 
> Phase Two was to take the three little guys back to Disney, where they joined the evening babysitting club at around 4pm.  That left my wife, me, and my oldest, to go back to WWoHP from about 5-8 (closing time).  This was a home run.  Back at HP, the sparse crowds were even lighter!  We walked up to FJ, cut through Filch's to snag a locker, and walked onto FJ 4 times with no wait!  This is where Ollivander's comes in.  The line in the morning was estimated to be about an hour, so we waited to take our chances when we returned.  Good move.  We got on line at 5:50, waited 10 minutes, and we inside!  Best of all, my daughter was picked for the show.  She wore her maroon Griffendor tie, sidled her way towards the front, right hand side of the shop, and was chosen.  Nice show, and she ended up with a vine wand.  Worth the trip right there!
> 
> Overall, Sunday was a great move, and I would recommend also trying to incorporate an evening.  Hogwarts looks very nice at night.  I have a great picture of it I need to post!



Awesome report!! CAN'T WAIT!! We're going on a Sunday too so that should be pretty decent in terms of lines (though HHN is that night...)


----------



## Friendly Frog

MHT to MCO said:


> We're headed out to Universal next week, and I have a question about parking...
> 
> I thought I read on here that someone did preferred parking and that it was totally worth it.  Anyone do the preferred parking or valet?  What were your experiences?  Or do you think that with crowds down so much, we can not be so lazy and be fine hiking it?



Good question.


----------



## firsttimer2007

kjdaniel66 said:


> Padam,
> 
> WOW...thanks so much for your insight. i will definitely check out the videos on Utube. After reading eveyone's posts I was getting nervous for my 7 year old son also. I bet watching th videos will definitely help.
> 
> As for legoland in SD...is it cool for older kids too? My son is 7 and has been begging me to take him. When we moved back east from Cali in 2005 he was only 2..so we didn't go. I was just wondering how cool it is. Please let me know.
> And thanks again for your help.
> Kelly



My older kids loved it. They said the rides were mostly lame but they love legos and loved the park. We thought we would only spend a couple of hours there but ended up opening and closing the park.
So I guess it depends on your family.


----------



## tammyroo

scromwell said:


> We were there on Wednesday 9/8. Stayed overnight at Royal Pacific. I had received an email with a special deal...not sure if it was for FL residents or annual passholders (I'm both), but we scored a room for $134 including breakfast!
> 
> 
> Just wondering what time you had to get up in order to eat and get there by 8ish.  There will be about 11 of us, all adults, going in Dec and we'll be staying at Royal Pacific as well.
> 
> An additional question is whether we should plan on walking or riding the boat. My mom is 83 and will be using an ECV so I'm not sure which would be more efficient.


----------



## damo

tammyroo said:


> An additional question is whether we should plan on walking or riding the boat. My mom is 83 and will be using an ECV so I'm not sure which would be more efficient.



Our policy is always to take the boat if it is there and walk if it isn't.


----------



## bubba's mom

damo said:


> Our policy is always to take the boat if it is there and walk if it isn't.


----------



## Lou Holtz

If you have an ECV, it makes much more sense to walk. Just ride that thing along the path. It would be much more difficult to get on and off of a boat.


----------



## Troiandan

MHT to MCO said:


> We're headed out to Universal next week, and I have a question about parking...
> 
> I thought I read on here that someone did preferred parking and that it was totally worth it.  Anyone do the preferred parking or valet?  What were your experiences?  Or do you think that with crowds down so much, we can not be so lazy and be fine hiking it?



I'm blessed with a Premier Pass, so Preferred Parking is included. What I like most about it is that I haven't had to park all the way at the far end of the row. For some reason, that trek from the far side seems to tire me more than any other walk. Even when crowds aren't heavy, it's still the luck of the draw as to if you can park at the near end or far end.

That said, I've only paid extra for Preferred on a couple of HHN evenings, when I was trying to get into the park before close for Stay and Scream. Otherwise, I don't personally want to pay extra for it. I think it's an individual preference - if the cost isn't too much of an object, the reduction in walking time really is nice


----------



## wdwmousetales

I was at Universal on Saturday and it was packed at Islands of Adventure. You know it is busy when Jurassic Park has a 45 minute line. You can take a look at the pics in the link below. I also have a video from the Wizarding World at that link.
http://www.wdwmousetales.com/09-11-10-trip-report-universal.html


----------



## scromwell

Breakfast began at 7. We got up at 6am, and were waiting at the restaurant door when it opened. It was a buffet.  We were out by 7:30 and arrived at the park a few minutes after 8:00.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

We just came back after staying at HRH from Thurs to Sun.  We arrived at IOA around 10:30 am Thurs. FJ had a wait of 30 mins. Almost no wait for the single rider line.  We were a group of 9 and really wanted to ride together so we waited but next time rode single rider, only around 4-5 of us since some felt queasy after.  No wait for single rider and still got to sit together by chance.  We returned late Fri afternoon, still no line for single riders so we rode once and kids rode around 4x with no wait, staying in single rider line.  

You really can't see others you're riding with so we didn't see any point in waiting longer to sit together. 

Ds10 was so happy to have old FU back, now Flight of Hippogriff, but this was 1st trip he was tall enough for Hulk and DD/DC so he was more into the big coasters. 
Sat was crowded so we didn't stick around WWoHP area long.   Between locals and Rock the Universe, I was surprised to see it so packed for this time of year.  Will have to plan that better next time. 

Overall, an excellent trip and we all got our fill of HP.


----------



## manduh

I was at WWOHP last Tuesday and Saturday, staying offsite:

Tuesday: Crowd was very thin in the morning and did not pick up until later in the afternoon. FR wait was 20 minutes at 10:00.

Saturday: We were waiting in line to get into the park when the doors opened. Went straight to FB and walked right on. Around 11:00 or so, the crowd got much larger. It was really packed. You had to wait in a line to get into the Owl Post. 

There was a huge line around Ollivanders the entire time. If it's something you want to do, best to accept that you're probably going to have to wait.

 Tips:
-Whoever said not to wait in the locker line at FB was a genius. The line for the locker was insane, but if you went to the right of the line and into Filch's, you can get a locker with no wait. 
-Butterbeer is soooo sweet. I could only drink half of the frozen one - can't even imagine how the regular tasted. 
-If you enjoy beer, you have to try the Hogs Head Ale. It's exculsive to WWOHP, and it's quite tasty!
-Besides the wand shop, they also sell the hero wands at the big gift shop near the entrance/exit. 
-Ladies, make sure you go in the bathroom in the WWOHP area. You can hear Moaning Myrtle!


----------



## SmallWorld71

manduh said:


> .
> -Ladies, make sure you go in the bathroom in the WWOHP area. You can hear Moaning Myrtle!



FWIW - DH said you could also hear her in the men's room. He said it totally creeped him out.


----------



## CaptHomer

I have gone back a few pages and can't find anything.  We were there in July and they let onsite guests in at 7:30.  We will be there again on Saturday morning.  Has anyone who has stayed onsite in the last week or two know what time they are letting onsite guests into the park at?


----------



## damo

CaptHomer said:


> I have gone back a few pages and can't find anything.  We were there in July and they let onsite guests in at 7:30.  We will be there again on Saturday morning.  Has anyone who has stayed onsite in the last week or two know what time they are letting onsite guests into the park at?



It has been 8 o'clock lately, but I would be there by 7:30 just in case.  Saturday crowds are heavier.


----------



## CaptHomer

damo said:


> It has been 8 o'clock lately, but I would be there by 7:30 just in case.  Saturday crowds are heavier.



Thanks damo, that is what I was looking for.  We will be there bright and early.


----------



## Lilmattie13

Ok So I am going to reach out and ask the pros here and see what you think.  We are going to disney on Nov28th.  By changing some things around we are acutally going to get down to florida on Thanksgiving.  Since we are not checking into disney until the Sunday we want to try to hit Harry Potter world as me and the kids are huge fans.

Would you think it would be better to try and attempt this on the Friday (the day after thanksgiving) or the Saturday which I hear is the busiest day?

Trying to decide here because I want to plan to do the luau at sea world on the alternate day and buy the tickets for that.

Thanks for letting me know what you think.


----------



## TIGGERGUY

I was back in the Potter area last Wednesday afternoon when the skies opened up.  Drainage back there is not the best.  The drain in front of the Hogwarts Express looked like a whirlpool surrounded by 3-4 inches of water.  The joke shop had a guy with a squeegee trying to keep the water out.  The person manning the entrance to FJ told me their break room floods in this type of rain.  I asked someone about a spell to get rid of the rain but they said they couldn't do it in front of muggles.

Good part was everyone was under cover.  Line for the wand show was gone so it was just a matter of waiting for the next show.  Near closing FJ was a walk on.  Glad I had my hat and poncho ready.


----------



## MHT to MCO

Troiandan said:


> I'm blessed with a Premier Pass, so Preferred Parking is included. What I like most about it is that I haven't had to park all the way at the far end of the row. For some reason, that trek from the far side seems to tire me more than any other walk. Even when crowds aren't heavy, it's still the luck of the draw as to if you can park at the near end or far end.
> 
> That said, I've only paid extra for Preferred on a couple of HHN evenings, when I was trying to get into the park before close for Stay and Scream. Otherwise, I don't personally want to pay extra for it. I think it's an individual preference - if the cost isn't too much of an object, the reduction in walking time really is nice




Thanks Troiandan!   We' are headed out tomorrow and will be at the park on Thursday and Friday and the weather said mostly sunny and 90 degrees!  I'm thinking the extra $5 might be worth it in this case, especially at the end of the day.....

Anyone else going to be there Thursday or Friday?  If I don't see ya, have fun!


----------



## mm42197

MHT to MCO said:


> Thanks Troiandan!   We' are headed out tomorrow and will be at the park on Thursday and Friday and the weather said mostly sunny and 90 degrees!  I'm thinking the extra $5 might be worth it in this case, especially at the end of the day.....
> 
> Anyone else going to be there Thursday or Friday?  If I don't see ya, have fun!



We paid the extra $5 for prefered parking and got a great spot right by the walk through. It wasn't such a big deal at arrival, but your right after a long day in the park I was SO glad we paid the $5!!!


----------



## KellifromCanada

Hey! 

We are planning a trip for November - 14 + 15th.  How do those dates sound in terms of holiday crowds, school holidays,  etc...

After the 15th, we are heading over to WDW for a few days.

We are experienced Disney fans, but can't wait to try Universal for the very first time and I am reading, reading, reading the threads for help.  Feeling overwhelmed...

Thanks for your thoughts!

Kelli


----------



## Marquibiri

Is that true the boat rides from RPR to Citywalk start at 7 am?  

Marquibiri


----------



## Tink575

We got to the Wizarding World today a little before noon and the wait for Forbidden Journey was 40 minutes. By 2-3 PM the wait was 30 minutes and then 20 minutes. No problem getting in anywhere!

There were fewer crowds than when we went in June during pre-opening. Virtually no lines for butterbeer, the only thing other than FJ than you had to queue for was Ollivanders. Not sure what the wait was there, but the Universal store on City Walk had all the wands. The wand cart in WW only had the wands for about 5 of the characters (Harry, Ron, Hermione, Sirius and He-Who-Must-Not-Be-Named) and the WW exclusive designs.


----------



## TPSlaughter

My friend's family and I are going the weekend of October 22nd to Halloween Horror Nights and we were gonna do Universal on Friday and IOA on Saturday. Which day would be better to go to IOA? Cause I wasn't expecting it to be too crowded on Saturday, but I am thinking Friday might be better. What do y'all think?


----------



## bigAWL

So when I hear someone say the wait for FJ was 60 minutes, is all that time spent walking through the castle areas?  Or is there a wait just to get into the castle?  If the wait is only 10 minutes, does that mean the walk-through areas are empty and you are just rushing through until the last tem minutes wait to board the ride?  In that case, do you tend to come across several people just lingering throughout the queue area to see the castle sights?


----------



## ducky_love

bigAWL said:


> So when I hear someone say the wait for FJ was 60 minutes, is all that time spent walking through the castle areas?  Or is there a wait just to get into the castle?  If the wait is only 10 minutes, does that mean the walk-through areas are empty and you are just rushing through until the last tem minutes wait to board the ride?  In that case, do you tend to come across several people just lingering throughout the queue area to see the castle sights?




When I was there a couple days ago the posted wait time was 20 minutes.  We never stood in line exactly.. but we were all lingering in the castle looking at everything.  Employees kept herding everyone along.  We walked right on the ride.. it was just a long & interesting walk!  

I would bet anything 30 minutes or less isn't really a "wait" at all!


----------



## *Debi Potter*

Marquibiri said:


> Is that true the boat rides from RPR to Citywalk start at 7 am?
> 
> Marquibiri



10 days til WWoHP!! I can hardly contain myself!!! After hearing the crowd reports I'm a little more at ease. We'll be there on a Tuesday and Wednesday and they seem like pretty good days to go. 

I had a question about the boat transportation though. When we leave WWoHP on our IOA day, we're having dinner at Thcoup Chop in RPR. Even though we're staying offsite, can we still use the boat transporation from Citywalk to RPR?? I know this question doesn't really belong here, so if anyone knows where it should be, please feel free to move it!


----------



## LMO429

We will be staying at Bay Lake Towers and coming over to Universal for a one day visit the first week of October.


I am trying to read my way through this whole thread.  I just wanted advice what would be your suggestion for a plan of attack when we get to universal.  Should we go to the Wizarding World of Harry Potter first or should we go to other areas first.  We have the express pass and should be arriving at Universal at 8:30 am


thanks for any input.  it is much appreciated


----------



## Imagineer5

LMO429 said:


> We will be staying at Bay Lake Towers and coming over to Universal for a one day visit the first week of October.
> 
> 
> I am trying to read my way through this whole thread.  I just wanted advice what would be your suggestion for a plan of attack when we get to universal.  Should we go to the Wizarding World of Harry Potter first or should we go to other areas first.  We have the express pass and should be arriving at Universal at 8:30 am
> 
> 
> thanks for any input.  it is much appreciated



Oooh we'll be there twice during the first week of October too!! (3rd & 7th).  Haven't been yet but our plan is to get there around 8:30 like you, head straight to WW, probably be there til 11-12 or so, and then do the rest of the park.  Haven't bought the express pass yet, since it's the cheapest time of year we figure crowds should be pretty light.  Are you going to Universal too or just IOA? I hear HRRR is down...that stinks...ride I was most looking forward to trying!


----------



## mesaboy2

*Debi Potter* said:


> 10 days til WWoHP!! I can hardly contain myself!!! After hearing the crowd reports I'm a little more at ease. We'll be there on a Tuesday and Wednesday and they seem like pretty good days to go.
> 
> I had a question about the boat transportation though. When we leave WWoHP on our IOA day, we're having dinner at Thcoup Chop in RPR. Even though we're staying offsite, can we still use the boat transporation from Citywalk to RPR?? I know this question doesn't really belong here, so if anyone knows where it should be, please feel free to move it!



They don't check for room keys or anything on the boats.  You should be fine, and it's not a long walk (~10 mins) anyway.


----------



## bigAWL

Looking foward to October crowd reports.  Currently planning a trip to WDW in Oct 2011, and want to make a first visit to the Wizarding World.  But I'm wondering how the impact of HHN crowds affect the park during the day at this time of year.  Would it be better to plan a day there without HHN?


----------



## SmallWorld71

ducky_love said:


> When I was there a couple days ago the posted wait time was 20 minutes.  We never stood in line exactly.. but we were all lingering in the castle looking at everything.  Employees kept herding everyone along.  We walked right on the ride.. it was just a long & interesting walk!
> 
> I would bet anything 30 minutes or less isn't really a "wait" at all!



I agree. When we waited in a 60 min. line, the first 30 min. waiting in line outside and in the greenhouse - not fun. But, after that is was all winding through the castle which only took about 15 min. I wish that part took longer. I tried to stop and see everything but my family annoyed me by moving me on.


----------



## CaptHomer

Around 2 today there was a 30 minute wait for FJ.  Olivanders had about a 20 minute wait.   Much different than when we were here in July.  DS got picked at Olivanders (think he was the only kid in there).  

No ride at IOA had more than a 15 or 20 minute wait.  With room key it was a walk on for Hulk and any of the other rides.

We will give it a go again in the morning.


----------



## LMO429

Imagineer5 said:


> Oooh we'll be there twice during the first week of October too!! (3rd & 7th).  Haven't been yet but our plan is to get there around 8:30 like you, head straight to WW, probably be there til 11-12 or so, and then do the rest of the park.  Haven't bought the express pass yet, since it's the cheapest time of year we figure crowds should be pretty light.  Are you going to Universal too or just IOA? I hear HRRR is down...that stinks...ride I was most looking forward to trying!



We are going to try and do two parks in one day.  Not overly concerned if we miss anything.  im bummed about HRRR I hope they fix it by the time we get there.


----------



## MHT to MCO

LMO429 said:


> We are going to try and do two parks in one day.  Not overly concerned if we miss anything.  im bummed about HRRR I hope they fix it by the time we get there.



We just got back this morning.  I asked an employee yesterday morning if she though it would be up and running. (we noticed that it wasn't running on Thursda) She said she had no idea and that it was down all week, but that " 'it' had a long, busy summer!"


----------



## ducky_love

Spent all day yesterday at the parks.  It never got too crowded.  Now is a great time to go!


----------



## PlutoLuvr

We just returned from a trip to O-Town last week, and we visited IOA/WWOHP on Wednesday, 9/15.  We stayed offsite, so no early entry or other perks.

Arrival was around 9:30 a.m. or so.  Park was empty and WWOHP had very, very light crowds.  Wait for FJ was listed as 10 minutes, but hubby got in line and returned close to 45 minutes later.  Time on sign out front was not correct.  It was pretty crowded after that.  We tried to enter a couple stores, and you couldn't move once inside (this would have been approaching 11:00 a.m. or so).

We took some photos of entering the WWOHP at 9:30 and what it looked like an hour or so later.  Definitely too crowded for this FL resident who's used to no waits in September, but I'm sure this is better than how it was in summer.

Rest of the park was awesome, as always.  Spiderman was a walk on, as was the Hulk.  Oddly enough, Popeye's Bilge Barge was also a total walk on.  They even redid the line so you walked directly into the covered building, walked quickly through it and got right on a raft.

We were amazed at how many guests just go to Islands, hit Harry Potter world and leave.  I'd read a few posts about it here, but thought this practice couldn't be common.  I was wrong!  I overheard at least a half dozen comments in the short time I was walking through WWOHP from folks wanting to just do the Potter rides, get a wand, try the butterbeer and get back to Disney for *_______*  (you fill in the blank, i.e., ADR for lunch, meeting with so and so at Epcot in the afternoon, etc).

I only bring this up for those who might be curious how Potter crowds are affecting the rest of the park.  They're not the day we visited.  Whatever crowds you would expect on a hot September afternoon with hurricanes brewing away were not at all affected by WWOHP.


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

PlutoLuvr said:


> We were amazed at how many guests just go to Islands, hit Harry Potter world and leave.  I'd read a few posts about it here, but thought this practice couldn't be common.  I was wrong!  I overheard at least a half dozen comments in the short time I was walking through WWOHP from folks wanting to just do the Potter rides, get a wand, try the butterbeer and get back to Disney for *_______*  (you fill in the blank, i.e., ADR for lunch, meeting with so and so at Epcot in the afternoon, etc).
> 
> I only bring this up for those who might be curious how Potter crowds are affecting the rest of the park.  They're not the day we visited.  Whatever crowds you would expect on a hot September afternoon with hurricanes brewing away were not at all affected by WWOHP.




It's funny... that's why we get a lot of people here asking, "Is it really worth $80 just for 3 rides, a few shops and a restaurant?" Maybe for you it is or isn't, but that's why there's at least about a dozen other attractions in the park.


----------



## damo

nerdboyrockstar said:


> It's funny... that's why we get a lot of people here asking, "Is it really worth $80 just for 3 rides, a few shops and a restaurant?" Maybe for you it is or isn't, but that's why there's at least about a dozen other attractions in the park.



So strange isn't it?  At least ride Spiderman and Cat in the Hat.  They aren't roller coasters and you won't get wet.


----------



## xipetotec

PlutoLuvr said:


> We were amazed at how many guests just go to Islands, hit Harry Potter world and leave.  I'd read a few posts about it here, but thought this practice couldn't be common.  I was wrong!  I overheard at least a half dozen comments in the short time I was walking through WWOHP from folks wanting to just do the Potter rides, get a wand, try the butterbeer and get back to Disney for *_______*  (you fill in the blank, i.e., ADR for lunch, meeting with so and so at Epcot in the afternoon, etc).
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Wow, that is shocking to me! I admit, our family are a Disney family. We love Disney, but we also LIKE Universal and go every couple of trips. And I can definitely say that we would NOT waste a Universal day on just doing HP ( or any new section for that matter ) and then going back. That seems ridiculous to me...
> 
> We'll be going in 2012, we'll definitely hit HP for sure, ( and from the sound of reviews, we'll be heading straight there to do as much as we can before it gets crowded ), but then we'll do the REST OF THE PARK TOO... sheesh!


----------



## SnowWtch

Planning to go down next Saturday to do IOA/USF.  Think early morning when they open would be a good time for WWOHP?  Just want to take some pictures.  I figure later in the day and you'll get people who are biding their time till HHN and that might make it more crowded.


----------



## Brandis

Next trip to WDW in 2 weeks. 

Actually, we have a day planned to go to Universal specifically to see WWOHP, ride FJ and try butterbeer and this will be our first destination for the day but then we want to enjoy the rest of IOA as well.


----------



## spima3

We arrived in FL, via autotrain, on Sunday the 12th.  From this thread, we decided to go right to IOA, as Sundays seem to be the best day.  We hit the entrance to US around 10:30 am.  From someone who has never been to US/IOA before, that is one LONG walk from the parking lot, through Citywalk to the actual parks!  

It didn't seem too crowded, and we cut through Suess to HP.  The line for FJ was listed as 20 min.  And that is about how long it took.  Like most here, the locker area was nuts, the greenhouse moves slowly, but once you hit the castle, it goes way too fast.  Wonder why that is?  Too bad they couldn't have reversed that some way.  Anyway, we were soon on the ride. 

It was quite amazing, but, it did make me and oldest DD15 slightly ill.  Even with Dramamine.  I was worried about that, but it wasn't too bad, and I am so glad we rode.

We hit Hippogriff with 5 min wait, and then some of the villiage shops, and they were manageable.  Ollivanders was way too long, so we didn't do it.  Same with the Owlry, way to crowded to look around, so we decided to come back later in the day.

We did the rest of the park, and most of the rides were only 5 or 10 minutes.  We aren't roller coaster enthusiasts, so didn't do any in either park.  

We headed back around 3:30 to HP, mainly to shop, as earlier in the day we didn't want to have to cart anything around.  Shops were easy to manage. It is way to easy to drop a small fortune there, but we all resisted the temptation.    We looked around the area a little more, then headed out. Ollivander's line was relatively short, but the kids were tired and wanted to leave.  

All in all a very good day!


----------



## Queen2PrincessG

xipetotec said:


> PlutoLuvr said:
> 
> 
> 
> We were amazed at how many guests just go to Islands, hit Harry Potter world and leave.  I'd read a few posts about it here, but thought this practice couldn't be common.  I was wrong!  I overheard at least a half dozen comments in the short time I was walking through WWOHP from folks wanting to just do the Potter rides, get a wand, try the butterbeer and get back to Disney for *_______*  (you fill in the blank, i.e., ADR for lunch, meeting with so and so at Epcot in the afternoon, etc).
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Wow, that is shocking to me! I admit, our family are a Disney family. We love Disney, but we also LIKE Universal and go every couple of trips. And I can definitely say that we would NOT waste a Universal day on just doing HP ( or any new section for that matter ) and then going back. That seems ridiculous to me...
> 
> We'll be going in 2012, we'll definitely hit HP for sure, ( and from the sound of reviews, we'll be heading straight there to do as much as we can before it gets crowded ), but then we'll do the REST OF THE PARK TOO... sheesh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So insane to me. We did EVERYTHING  we could. Not just WWHP, I mean that's why we went down but we wanted to do the other parks to.
Click to expand...


----------



## Stinkerbell317

I can honestly say I really don't care about doing anything at IOA other than HP.  I'm sure once we've had our fill of that, we will probably wander around IOA and do other things, but for me, it's all about HP.  I'd be prefectly content if that's all we did that day.  The rest of family probably won't feel that way however since this is our first time to IOA.


----------



## spima3

Stinkerbell317 said:


> I can honestly say I really don't care about doing anything at IOA other than HP.  I'm sure once we've had our fill of that, we will probably wander around IOA and do other things, but for me, it's all about HP.  I'd be prefectly content if that's all we did that day.  The rest of family probably won't feel that way however since this is our first time to IOA.



I just posted something about this on another thread.  We did both parks, but not fans of coasters, and with the simulators making me and DD15 ill, US/IOA, is not really a go to destination for us.  

IF we ever went to FL again, I would be happy just to do HP as well.


----------



## damo

spima3 said:


> I just posted something about this on another thread.  We did both parks, but not fans of coasters, and with the simulators making me and DD15 ill, US/IOA, is not really a go to destination for us.
> 
> IF we ever went to FL again, I would be happy just to do HP as well.



If you aren't a thrill ride person, IOA is really not the place for you.  Universal is much more suited to the person who doesn't really like rides but like the atmosphere.


----------



## brenda1966

damo said:


> If you aren't a thrill ride person, IOA is really not the place for you.  Universal is much more suited to the person who doesn't really like rides but like the atmosphere.



This is what I'm finding, after reading much of the ride descriptions.  We have one in our party that gets motion sick and I'm not finding much of anything for her to do at IOA.  I think even FJ would make her sick and she doesn't really like water rides, so that leaves basically nothing but kiddie rides!  

But, yes, i'm surprised that curiosity doesn't get people into other parts of the park.  Spiderman and Jurrasic are must rides for us.  And the Suess area is a place we have to visit as we all grew up on those books.


Interesting note about crowds:  when I called the RPR hotel to see about AAA discounts or AP discounts they didn't even have a regular room I could reserve for Oct 25.  And on other travel sites they are also saying "no rooms available".  So, while the crowds are nice and light now, I'm wondering if they are going to pick up late Oct.


----------



## damo

brenda1966 said:


> This is what I'm finding, after reading much of the ride descriptions.  We have one in our party that gets motion sick and I'm not finding much of anything for her to do at IOA.  I think even FJ would make her sick and she doesn't really like water rides, so that leaves basically nothing but kiddie rides!
> 
> But, yes, i'm surprised that curiosity doesn't get people into other parts of the park.  Spiderman and Jurrasic are must rides for us.  And the Suess area is a place we have to visit as we all grew up on those books.
> 
> 
> Interesting note about crowds:  when I called the RPR hotel to see about AAA discounts or AP discounts they didn't even have a regular room I could reserve for Oct 25.  And on other travel sites they are also saying "no rooms available".  So, while the crowds are nice and light now, I'm wondering if they are going to pick up late Oct.




Crowds are large in October due to HHN.


----------



## jenny105

brenda1966 said:


> Interesting note about crowds:  when I called the RPR hotel to see about AAA discounts or AP discounts they didn't even have a regular room I could reserve for Oct 25.  And on other travel sites they are also saying "no rooms available".  So, while the crowds are nice and light now, I'm wondering if they are going to pick up late Oct.




There is plenty available at the on-site resorts for the first week of October (when I'm going).  Maybe the closer it gets to Halloween, the busier it gets cause of HHN?   btw, I work for a TA and there are rooms available for Oct 25!  I was curious after you said there was nothing available


----------



## brenda1966

jenny105 said:


> There is plenty available at the on-site resorts for the first week of October (when I'm going).  Maybe the closer it gets to Halloween, the busier it gets cause of HHN?   btw, I work for a TA and there are rooms available for Oct 25!  I was curious after you said there was nothing available



When I called Lowes last week, there were no regular rooms at RPR, just deluxe.  They quoted me a price for HRH and the AAA was only $5 less than what I have booked and the AP was way more.  So, it make me feel better about my room rate.


----------



## Dragontears

Brandis said:


> Next trip to WDW in 2 weeks.
> 
> Actually, we have a day planned to go to Universal specifically to see WWOHP, ride FJ and try butterbeer and this will be our first destination for the day but then we want to enjoy the rest of IOA as well.



Sounds good to me!!


----------



## Dragontears

damo said:


> Crowds are large in October due to HHN.



At both parks, or just US?


----------



## mdb78

Dragontears said:


> At both parks, or just US?



It has been reported that US gets busier on HHN days in the afternoon due to people doing Stay and Scream.


----------



## marcus.ka

mdb78 said:


> It has been reported that US gets busier on HHN days in the afternoon due to people doing Stay and Scream.



What is Stay and Scream?


----------



## Sandracreevey

What about those of us who dont want to do HHN?  Will the parks still be busy earlier on in the day in Oct?  Going with young children, so not interested in stayying and screaming;-. Want to do Harry Potter and the rest of Islands and Universal Studios, but hoping the wait times wont be too long (17/18 oct).


----------



## jenny105

brenda1966 said:


> When I called Lowes last week, there were no regular rooms at RPR, just deluxe.  They quoted me a price for HRH and the AAA was only $5 less than what I have booked and the AP was way more.  So, it make me feel better about my room rate.



Well then either our system is showing something that isn't there or they lied to you cause I see standard rooms available!   It's not the AAA rate but a 'seasonal' rate.


----------



## ducky_love

jenny105 said:


> Well then either our system is showing something that isn't there or they lied to you cause I see standard rooms available!   It's not the AAA rate but a 'seasonal' rate.



Rates and inventory change constantly.  You could check in 20 minutes and it will be gone - then in 2 hours it is available again.  Or you may never see it available again!  

That is why I say if you see what you want you should book it!


----------



## damo

There are also many conferences held at the Universal resorts where they will block book rooms.  As the date gets closer, people will confirm their rooms and inventory will change.  Also people can put 24 hour holds on rooms which makes inventory change frequently as well.


----------



## keishashadow

damo said:


> There are also many conferences held at the Universal resorts where they will block book rooms. As the date gets closer, people will confirm their rooms and inventory will change. Also people can put 24 hour holds on rooms which makes inventory change frequently as well.


 
I had received an invite to attend a Vera Bradley convention at the Portofino beginning the Weds before our arrival, i noticed that the attendees could book an additional 3 days, which ran into my weekend (columbus day) stay.  When I check the rates all 3 hotels have been showing sold out on AAA site for over a month.


----------



## Dragontears

mdb78 said:


> It has been reported that US gets busier on HHN days in the afternoon due to people doing Stay and Scream.



So does that mean IOA crowds are not affected?  

Pleeese say it is so...


----------



## mdb78

marcus.ka said:


> What is Stay and Scream?



Stay and Scream is a discounted HHN ticket that you can buy if you are also buying a day ticket to US or IOA.  On HHN days, US closes at 5pm.  Those people who are already inside US and have a HHN ticket will hang out for a bit in a holding area inside the park and then let out of the holding area at the HHN opening time.  In the past, they had let out Stay and Scream ticket holders out of the holding area before the gates opened for HHN, but I read in another thread that the website isn't mentioning anything about being released early this year.  I guess we'll find out after this weekend.


----------



## Sandracreevey

Universal Studios close at 5pm but IOA stays open until at least 7.  If you are not interersted in HHNs and just want to do the parks during the day, go on a Monday or Tues when there is no Halloween Horror Nights, have been told these days are quieter. There is a timetable on the Universal website.


----------



## ducky_love

Dragontears said:


> So does that mean IOA crowds are not affected?
> 
> Pleeese say it is so...



In the past that has pretty much been true.  But with WWOHP I would doubt it this year.  Time will tell..


----------



## mdb78

ducky_love said:


> In the past that has pretty much been true.  But with WWOHP I would doubt it this year.  Time will tell..



I have friends that go to HHN every year.  They never do Stay and Scream, but this year they are because they want to check out HP.  I'm sure they're not the only ones with that plan.  I won't be surprised if there is more of a crowd at IOA before 5 pm (especially during Fri-Sun).  I don't think it will be packed like this past summer though.


----------



## MHT to MCO

We arrived in Orlando last Wednesday, the 15th and stayed offsite at The Fountains owned by Bluegreen Co.  It was a wonderful place to stay.

We arrived at IOA on Thursday and parked at almost exactly 9am (opening time.)  We went straight to WWoHP and I suggested to wait at Ollivander's first, because of reading Disboards.  We waited about 15-20 minutes and I would recommend waiting at Ollivander's first because the rest of the day it looks to be about a 45+minute wait AND in the morning, the line is next to the building which shades you from the sun.  Later in the day you will be waiting in DIRECT sunlight.
Moved over to FJ next, about 9:30 and there was a 30 minute wait.  We were in the greenhouse for about 20min and got stuck in the room just before the sorting hat for about 15.  The ride seemed to break down twice.  Otherwise, the line moves along nicely and our total wait for this ride was about 45 to 50 minutes.  We walked on the Dragon Challenge, and 20 minutes for Hippogriff.
By 1pm, the lines were VERY long, 60+ min for FJ, 30 for Hippogriff and I don't remember Dragon Challenge.  We left to do some more of IOA and went to Jurassic Park and a raft ride.  We then we to US and hit up more rides.

Friday morning, we parked our car at exactly 9am and walked to US.  We decided to go counterclockwise and do ET first but it was closed and didn't open until 11.   We did MiB, Jaws was closed, Disaster, the Mummy, Beetlejuice, Twister, then ET and Jaws. (RRRclosed)  Back to IOA and walked on Doom's Fearfall twice, walked on the Hulk, 15 minutes for Spiderman, no wait for Bluto's, 10min for Jurassic Park.  Back at WWoHP, at 3pm it was a 40 minute wait for FJ but we got on in about 30 and literally, Hermione said "one, two three....." and the ride shut down.  We waited in our seats for 15-20min until they finally turned the lights on and we had to go thru the ride with the lights on.  Very interesting to see how they do it!  We got a voucher to use and used it once the ride got up and running.  Last ride of the day was Dragon Challenge and we walked on it again.


----------



## MHT to MCO

1. Do Ollivander's in the morning so you won't be in direct sunlight.  But don't wait for more than 30 minutes, the show is cute but not worth that long of a wait.
2. Use Filch's for your locker.  (thank you Disboards!)  If you are just getting to WWoHP and don't know where it is, when you get to the lockers, just hand 1 person the stuff and let them "push" through.  The first room is always crowded and panicky.  "push" through and go to the less crowded rooms.
3. if you have change or a camera in your pocked at FJ: it will fall out!  I brought my camera to take pictures in line, and then put it in my front pocket.  It fell out halfway through, but I was able to reach around in my seat and save it before we had a chance to tip forward and dump it. 
4. A 30 minute wait for FJ is perfect.  Once you wait for a bit in the greenhouse, you go into the castle and there is so much to see, many rooms, hallways, characters talking to you that it isn't really a wait.  Once you see the Sorting hat, you're almost on!
5. TRY the BUTTERBEER!  amazing...
6. Preferred parking is hit or miss.  The second day we did preferred but there wasn't much of a difference between our first day and second day parking spots.
7. Take your time! I though US did a wonderful job with WWoHP and you really need to take your time, look in shop windows, notice the baby mandrakes crying, see a feather pen writing all on it's own, listen to Moaning Myrtle in the bathrooms, sit under the owlry and enjoy pumpkin juice, etc.  Don't worry about when the shortest lines for FJ will be etc, you WILL be able to do it all, so enjoy the details.

8. I forgot to add, if you don't like rollercoasters, you should still walk through the line for the Dragon Challenge.  There is a great spot for taking a picture in front of Hogwarts and you can see the Weasley's car (still stuck in the woods!)   You can exit the line right across from the car.  There is no "line" to speak of, just the pathway.


----------



## Sandracreevey

Thanks MHT to MCO. We are going to Orlando on 16th Oct for two weeks.  Not sure if it will be busier in Universal/IOA because of HHN, but will take your tips on board - we may have to do child swap on FJ as our 7yr old is barely 48", it will be close!


----------



## Metro West

Sandracreevey said:


> Thanks MHT to MCO. We are going to Orlando on 16th Oct for two weeks.  Not sure if it will be busier in Universal/IOA because of HHN, but will take your tips on board - we may have to do child swap on FJ as our 7yr old is barely 48", it will be close!


 The Studios will be busier in the afternoons when HHN is staged but IOA shouldn't see a noticeable increase.


----------



## Imagineer5

MHT to MCO said:


> 1. Do Ollivander's in the morning so you won't be in direct sunlight.  But don't wait for more than 30 minutes, the show is cute but not worth that long of a wait.
> 2. Use Filch's for your locker.  (thank you Disboards!)  If you are just getting to WWoHP and don't know where it is, when you get to the lockers, just hand 1 person the stuff and let them "push" through.  The first room is always crowded and panicky.  "push" through and go to the less crowded rooms.
> 3. if you have change or a camera in your pocked at FJ: it will fall out!  I brought my camera to take pictures in line, and then put it in my front pocket.  It fell out halfway through, but I was able to reach around in my seat and save it before we had a chance to tip forward and dump it.
> 4. A 30 minute wait for FJ is perfect.  Once you wait for a bit in the greenhouse, you go into the castle and there is so much to see, many rooms, hallways, characters talking to you that it isn't really a wait.  Once you see the Sorting hat, you're almost on!
> 5. TRY the BUTTERBEER!  amazing...
> 6. Preferred parking is hit or miss.  The second day we did preferred but there wasn't much of a difference between our first day and second day parking spots.
> 7. Take your time! I though US did a wonderful job with WWoHP and you really need to take your time, look in shop windows, notice the baby mandrakes crying, see a feather pen writing all on it's own, listen to Moaning Myrtle in the bathrooms, sit under the owlry and enjoy pumpkin juice, etc.  Don't worry about when the shortest lines for FJ will be etc, you WILL be able to do it all, so enjoy the details.




Thanks for the tips!! In exactly 2 weeks we'll be at Uni!


----------



## Dragontears

Two weeks 2 days!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sandracreevey

Metro West said:


> The Studios will be busier in the afternoons when HHN is staged but IOA shouldn't see a noticeable increase.



Thanks, we will probably go on a day that HHN is not on, ie Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## switch15foot

anyone done the wwohp with dslr and do all the rides.

i'll be going with one other person, and i'm not willing not to bring the dslr

by the sounds of it i need to go through the lines once to take pictures, one person could ride as other left, than use lockers so that both could ride, ideally using the single rider to avoid waiting

olivander's, any suggestions for a 25 year old to get picked

hoping for good crowds in first week of december


----------



## Imagineer5

switch15foot said:


> anyone done the wwohp with dslr and do all the rides.
> 
> i'll be going with one other person, and i'm not willing not to bring the dslr
> 
> by the sounds of it i need to go through the lines once to take pictures, one person could ride as other left, than use lockers so that both could ride, ideally using the single rider to avoid waiting
> 
> olivander's, any suggestions for a 25 year old to get picked
> 
> hoping for good crowds in first week of december




Good question, this is the main reason we HAVE to get a locker - bc I won't leave w/o my DSLR.  However, the first go around I plan to bring a small camera just to take photos, and if I feel it's necessary then we'll go back through so I can take more w/ my camera. How I wish they allowed us to store everything AFTER going thru the line!!


----------



## notaprincess

marcus.ka said:


> What is Stay and Scream?


 when you are already in either park and decide to stay on (with additional ticket of course) for HHN.
The ticket price is slightly less then a regular HHN ticket

Liebe Gruesse


----------



## spima3

MHT to MCO said:


> 3. if you have change or a camera in your pocked at FJ: it will fall out!  I brought my camera to take pictures in line, and then put it in my front pocket.  It fell out halfway through, but I was able to reach around in my seat and save it before we had a chance to tip forward and dump it. .



Can not emphasize this enough!!!!

I had really deep pockets and put a small flat wallet in one.  Part way through FJ, I checked my pocket and it was gone!  My heart nearly stopped  In it were my credit cards, license, tickets, etc.  I checked behind me and found it!    Luckily I checked before it fell from the seat.  





MHT to MCO said:


> 8. I forgot to add, if you don't like rollercoasters, you should still walk through the line for the Dragon Challenge.  There is a great spot for taking a picture in front of Hogwarts and you can see the Weasley's car (still stuck in the woods!)   You can exit the line right across from the car.  There is no "line" to speak of, just the pathway.



Dang!  so many good tips here and I forgot that one!  

We were there on a Thrusday, around 9:20 am and it was a 40 min wait already.  We did the single rider, about 7 minute wait, and then we asked to do the walkthrough.  The ONLY thing you miss is the sorting hat, and the actual ride, of course.  

For anyone who wants to really see everything the castle has to offer, do the walkthrough, you can take your time and really enjoy yourself as well as get great pics!


----------



## NLD

> anyone done the wwohp with dslr and do all the rides.
> 
> i'll be going with one other person, and i'm not willing not to bring the dslr



We were just there Tuesday 9/21, and I brought my DSLR. You can ask one of the attendants at the front of the castle to do a "castle tour" just to take pictures in the queue. They'll let you walk through with your camera in a line that runs parallel to the regular line (except you'll miss the greenhouse)--that way you can take pics without actuallly waiting in the line--and then when you get close to the ride loading area, you exit without riding.

As for a crowd report and experiences with FJ....

As I said, we were there 9/21. Got to Harry Potter area about 10:00-10:30. At that point FJ was a 60-minute wait. We stored our stuff in lockers. An attendant was telling everyone single rider was a five-minute wait. We decided that for our first ride, we'd do the single-rider and then come back later and go through the regular line to see that.

Well....

So we got in the single rider line. And we waited. And waited. And waited. We waited FIFTY minutes. In the single-rider line.

Turns out the person in charge of directing the standby line and the single rider line just before the loading area did not know what she was doing. She was mixing up the lines, and top of that, as she was mixing them she was allowing about 30-40 people from standby into her mixed up line for every 1-2 people from the single-rider line. It was a mess.

Needless to say people were NOT happy. Some guys in single rider ended up jumping the queue into the standby line because it was moving so much faster. When the TM yelled at them, they tried to explain and she did NOT understand. She got mad and ended up yelling at all of us, waving her hands around while saying "FINE, you want to ride together, you'll ALL ride together" and actually hit me in the side of the head with her hand (by accident).

Anyway we finally got on after an hour in the single rider line. Afterwards we went back to the front of the castle to try to explain to the attendants there the problem (because we still weren't sure the issue was being corrected, because the TM never did understand what people were trying to tell her). 

The attendant at the front took us through the line (through the castle so we could see  everying we had missed in single-rider) to the front so that we got on the ride immediately. That was very nice of her. Once there we noticed the TM who'd been mixing the lines was gone, and we found from talking with the new TM that they had finally understood what was happening and that was why they'd replaced the other TM. 

So anyway, we got to ride again, but that time it broke. We got stuck briefly at the end of the dementors scene, and then the screens/movies for the rest of the ride did not work.

So all in all.... not such a magical experience for Forbidden Journey for us. The ride itself really was a lot of fun, but after two rough experiences, we decided that was enough. I had sort of lost the desire to even walk through the "castle tour" queue with my camera just to take pics, so we left the castle for the day. 

We enjoyed the rest of WWoHP for another couple hours after that.... riding Dragon Challenge, drinking butterbeer (loved it), and just taking our time in the shops.

All in all I am very glad we went: the theming is amazing. FJ is a fun ride, although perhaps because of our disappointing queue experience, it didn't quite blow me away the way I thought it woud. (But please hear me, it was still VERY good--I think we were just so rattled...) Butterbeer was awesome. Loved Dragon Challenge. Loved Zonko's and Honeydukes.

Moral of the story..... well, I guess it's that if you get in the single rider line and it seems to be taking way too long, leave, let a TM know, and try back later!


----------



## damo

Single rider line is usually almost a walk on.  There should be three lines at the loading platform:  singles, normal, and modified seats.  Was it the person before those three lines or after those three lines who was the problem?


----------



## NLD

> Single rider line is usually almost a walk on. There should be three lines at the loading platform: singles, normal, and modified seats. Was it the person before those three lines or after those three lines who was the problem?



It was the person just before those three lines at the loading area. In the room where the talking portraits give you a "lesson" on the safety and etiquette of the flying benches. She was sending people from standby and single rider into the same line--mixing the two lines--and on top of that, she'd send like thirty people into the line from standby for every one or two she'd let in from single rider.


----------



## kmc

what time have they been letting hotel guests into the wizarding world??
Is it still around 7:30 or has it gotton later


----------



## SmallWorld71

kmc said:


> what time have they been letting hotel guests into the wizarding world??
> Is it still around 7:30 or has it gotton later



When we were there at the end of August, they were holding people until a few minutes before 8 and then not letting the general public in until a little before 9. But, I feel like I've read on here that people were allowed in earlier than that after us. (Maybe Labor Day Weekend?) I'm wondering if they change it based on how busy it is and how many people are waiting to get in.


----------



## ducky_love

We went on Saturday expecting to stay for a few hours and not fight the crowds.  We got to IOA gates about 10 minutes after opening and walked with the mob straight to FJ.  The wait was 30 minutes but single rider was walk on.  If you have already seen the castle use that single rider line!

After that we decided we wanted to get out of the crowd and try US.  On our walk out we noticed everything else in the park was walk on.  No crowds to be found anywhere else!!  We hopped on a couple rides on our way to US.

US was empty.  We didn't see a line longer than 30 minutes all day!    We stayed until about 4pm then headed back to IOA as the stay and screamers were starting to show up.  Back at IOA max ride times were about 1 hour.  (single rider at FJ was still walk on).

It doesn't look like HHN made the parks too full this weekend!  It wasn't nearly as busy as I expected.  Hope this helps the planners out there!


----------



## Sandracreevey

Thanks ducky, really looking forward to our trip now!  We will be there on weekdays so hopefully it will be even quieter!


----------



## brenda1966

NLD said:


> It was the person just before those three lines at the loading area. In the room where the talking portraits give you a "lesson" on the safety and etiquette of the flying benches. She was sending people from standby and single rider into the same line--mixing the two lines--and on top of that, she'd send like thirty people into the line from standby for every one or two she'd let in from single rider.



It sounds like she wasn't asking the standby line how many were in their party??  Just sending masses of people?  Were they not organized into sets of 4 for loading??

 The single rider line is supposed to be one at a time.  It's meant to fill that 4th seat when there are 3 riders from the stand-by line.  So the ratio of how many go from stand-by line vs single rider should be very lopsided.  If the stand by line is full of even numbered parties, the single rider may have to wait a while until a party of 3 rides.  If masses of people have entered the single rider line, it can be a hefty wait.


----------



## damo

brenda1966 said:


> It sounds like she wasn't asking the standby line how many were in their party??  Just sending masses of people?  Were they not organized into sets of 4 for loading??
> 
> The single rider line is supposed to be one at a time.  It's meant to fill that 4th seat when there are 3 riders from the stand-by line.  So the ratio of how many go from stand-by line vs single rider should be very lopsided.  If the stand by line is full of even numbered parties, the single rider may have to wait a while until a party of 3 rides.  If masses of people have entered the single rider line, it can be a hefty wait.



At that point in the line all she should have been doing is directing the singles line to the left line, modified to the middle and regular riders to the right line --- they have to crisscross here.  The next attendant's job is to fill the vehicles appropriately.


----------



## GreyStr0ke

We went on Saturday the 25th and got to WWOHP at 8:15 am. We were staying at Royal Pacific. The posted wait for Forbidden Journey was 10 minutes but it took more like 20. 

When we got off, it was 30 minutes but we decided to do single riders and that was walk on. 

I went back by myself around 5:30pm and the line for Forbidden Journey was 45 minutes. Single riders was 10.


----------



## bobby78699

I am going to be  in orlando Sep/30 and Oct/02 which park should  I do first and  any special tips  will be helpful    thanks  Bobby


----------



## brenda1966

damo said:


> At that point in the line all she should have been doing is directing the singles line to the left line, modified to the middle and regular riders to the right line --- they have to crisscross here.  The next attendant's job is to fill the vehicles appropriately.



Thanks.  That makes more sense as to why it was messing up the lines.  Seems a shame that the lines have to criss cross and require an attendant!


----------



## HelenParr

We rode FJ (awesome ride) several different days the last week of August, and on one of the trips we had the same problem: the TM separating the lines in the last chute was not sending any single riders down.  Single riders were pretty well behaved, no line jumpers, but after several minutes with no obvious explanation, we were getting restless and called over to her and asked why we weren't moving.  She seemed confused and adamantly told us to wait.  After a couple of more minutes, two TMs from down the hall (loading area) came running up to her, pointing at the lines and rows, in an animated conversation.  Ccouldn't hear but could see they were displeased with the TM who was blocking single rider line.  Then the flow began again.  I can only guess poor training.  If the line situation doesn't make sense to the TM, it's going to cause confusion.

It's a little discouraging to hear it keeps happening.  It's loud and dark and crowded, so I can see how new TMs could be overwhelmed, but as PM said, the lines aren't exactly complex.


----------



## Stinkerbell317

Great thread!  I'm so grateful for all the info!  We will be going to IoA FOR THE 1ST TIME on Tuesday, Oct 5!!!!  My main objective is to do it ALL at WWoHP, and if there's time left over, then explore the rest of the park.  The park hours that day are listed as 9am - 6pm.  My question is this - should I buy the express line tickets for that day?  I realize they are not good for the Forbidden Journey or Olivanders, but do you all think it would it make a big enough difference in time saved to be worth the extra $80?  The rest of my family really enjoys thrill rides, so after we have exhausted WWoHP, I'm sure they'd be interested in any of the other attractions at IoA.


----------



## Metro West

Stinkerbell317 said:


> Great thread!  I'm so grateful for all the info!  We will be going to IoA FOR THE 1ST TIME on Tuesday, Oct 5!!!!  My main objective is to do it ALL at WWoHP, and if there's time left over, then explore the rest of the park.  The park hours that day are listed as 9am - 6pm.  *My question is this - should I buy the express line tickets for that day?*  I realize they are not good for the Forbidden Journey or Olivanders, but do you all think it would it make a big enough difference in time saved to be worth the extra $80?  The rest of my family really enjoys thrill rides, so after we have exhausted WWoHP, I'm sure they'd be interested in any of the other attractions at IoA.


 I would wait and see what the lines are like before spending the money on EPs. Once purchased, they are date specific and non-refundable but you can purchase them at several locations at IOA.


----------



## Brandis

$80? 

Universal Express costs between $19.99 and $59.99 depending on the season. For Oct. 5, it's the lowest price, $19.99!


----------



## OSUBuckly

Stinkerbell317 said:


> Great thread!  I'm so grateful for all the info!  We will be going to IoA FOR THE 1ST TIME on Tuesday, Oct 5!!!!  My main objective is to do it ALL at WWoHP, and if there's time left over, then explore the rest of the park.  The park hours that day are listed as 9am - 6pm.  My question is this - should I buy the express line tickets for that day?  I realize they are not good for the Forbidden Journey or Olivanders, but do you all think it would it make a big enough difference in time saved to be worth the extra $80?  The rest of my family really enjoys thrill rides, so after we have exhausted WWoHP, I'm sure they'd be interested in any of the other attractions at IoA.



I doubt you'd need Express.  I was there last Thursday and the only thing with any sort of wait was Forbidden Journey.  All other rides were basically walk-ons.


----------



## Brandis

Also, I don't think WWOHP will take that much time of your day. A few years ago (before Harry Potter obviously) we visited the park also in early october, did all the major rides and went around the lagoon twice!


----------



## damo

Brandis said:


> $80?
> 
> Universal Express costs between $19.99 and $59.99 depending on the season. For Oct. 5, it's the lowest price, $19.99!



They probably have 4 people in the family.


----------



## Stinkerbell317

damo said:


> They probably have 4 people in the family.



You're a mathematical genius!  HAHA!  Yes I forgot to mention there are 4 of us


----------



## Stinkerbell317

Metro West said:


> I would wait and see what the lines are like before spending the money on EPs. Once purchased, they are date specific and non-refundable but you can purchase them at several locations at IOA.



OH!  I didn't realize you could purchase them that day, on site.  I will be watching this thread closely while we're in FL to check on the crowd levels, but I think this is a good plan.  Thanks!


----------



## Stinkerbell317

Brandis said:


> Also, I don't think WWOHP will take that much time of your day. A few years ago (before Harry Potter obviously) we visited the park also in early october, did all the major rides and went around the lagoon twice!




You're probably right, but I plan to linger and wander leisurely to take in all the little touches.  My kids will not enjoy my attitude though, I'm sure and willwant to ride, ride, ride!  I wish the park hours were a little later since I've heard Hogwarts at night is really a sight to see.


----------



## Metro West

Stinkerbell317 said:


> OH!  I didn't realize you could purchase them that day, on site.  I will be watching this thread closely while we're in FL to check on the crowd levels, but I think this is a good plan.  Thanks!


----------



## AmandaYoung

I was at WWoHP yesterday. We had regular entrance at 9 and went straight to FJ. The hint about being able to get through to the lockers inside Filch's was very helpful  Unfortunately, we got in line without knowing the ride was not running yet. Apparently, it was scheduled to open at 9:30, but was down until about 9:45. Otherwise, the wait wouldn't have been too bad I don't think. When they announced the ride was having technical difficulties, a lot of folks left the line. One couple stated that they had been there since a little after 8 and were sick of waiting. Of course, right after they left, the ride started up again. 
This happened later in the day when we rode again, but was only down for about 5 minutes. So whatever you do, if you've been waiting awhile already, don't leave the line! It's usually worth it to wait it out.
Our first ride got stuck at the Quidditch part and we totally missed the screen. But the second and third rides were perfect. We waited about 45 minutes in the afternoon, and then in the single rider line for 12 minutes, even with a competent TM seating people. The single rider line was definitely catching on by the end of the day. First thing in the AM would have been a walk right on though for single riders (but I wanted to see the castle, since I never had before that). Now I'll always be using the single riders line


----------



## funcinderella

NLD said:


> We were just there Tuesday 9/21, and I brought my DSLR. You can ask one of the attendants at the front of the castle to do a "castle tour" just to take pictures in the queue. They'll let you walk through with your camera in a line that runs parallel to the regular line (except you'll miss the greenhouse)--that way you can take pics without actuallly waiting in the line--and then when you get close to the ride loading area, you exit without riding.
> 
> As for a crowd report and experiences with FJ....
> 
> As I said, we were there 9/21. Got to Harry Potter area about 10:00-10:30. At that point FJ was a 60-minute wait. We stored our stuff in lockers. An attendant was telling everyone single rider was a five-minute wait. We decided that for our first ride, we'd do the single-rider and then come back later and go through the regular line to see that.
> 
> Well....
> 
> So we got in the single rider line. And we waited. And waited. And waited. We waited FIFTY minutes. In the single-rider line.
> 
> Turns out the person in charge of directing the standby line and the single rider line just before the loading area did not know what she was doing. She was mixing up the lines, and top of that, as she was mixing them she was allowing about 30-40 people from standby into her mixed up line for every 1-2 people from the single-rider line. It was a mess.
> 
> Needless to say people were NOT happy. Some guys in single rider ended up jumping the queue into the standby line because it was moving so much faster. When the TM yelled at them, they tried to explain and she did NOT understand. She got mad and ended up yelling at all of us, waving her hands around while saying "FINE, you want to ride together, you'll ALL ride together" and actually hit me in the side of the head with her hand (by accident).
> 
> Anyway we finally got on after an hour in the single rider line. Afterwards we went back to the front of the castle to try to explain to the attendants there the problem (because we still weren't sure the issue was being corrected, because the TM never did understand what people were trying to tell her).
> 
> The attendant at the front took us through the line (through the castle so we could see everying we had missed in single-rider) to the front so that we got on the ride immediately. That was very nice of her. Once there we noticed the TM who'd been mixing the lines was gone, and we found from talking with the new TM that they had finally understood what was happening and that was why they'd replaced the other TM.
> 
> So anyway, we got to ride again, but that time it broke. We got stuck briefly at the end of the dementors scene, and then the screens/movies for the rest of the ride did not work.
> 
> So all in all.... not such a magical experience for Forbidden Journey for us. The ride itself really was a lot of fun, but after two rough experiences, we decided that was enough. I had sort of lost the desire to even walk through the "castle tour" queue with my camera just to take pics, so we left the castle for the day.
> 
> We enjoyed the rest of WWoHP for another couple hours after that.... riding Dragon Challenge, drinking butterbeer (loved it), and just taking our time in the shops.
> 
> All in all I am very glad we went: the theming is amazing. FJ is a fun ride, although perhaps because of our disappointing queue experience, it didn't quite blow me away the way I thought it woud. (But please hear me, it was still VERY good--I think we were just so rattled...) Butterbeer was awesome. Loved Dragon Challenge. Loved Zonko's and Honeydukes.
> 
> Moral of the story..... well, I guess it's that if you get in the single rider line and it seems to be taking way too long, leave, let a TM know, and try back later!


 
THIS is what makes the difffernce between Disney and Universal.  While I love the rides at Universal, and we do go there, it's the execution at these basic levels that they just don't seem to get! I found the same thing to be true (even more so!) at California's Universal...sigh...can they please send their workers to Disney training? lol


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I had NO WAIT for FJ today via Single Riders. The regular line was posted at 20 mins. Hippogriff was a posted 25, Dragon Challenge a 5. I had no line in the Three Broomsticks, and the main Butterbeer cart had only two people in line on each side! There was no line for Zonko's/Honeydukes. There was a line (I didn't ask how long) for Ollivander's, though.

This was about 2pm.


----------



## damo

funcinderella said:


> THIS is what makes the difffernce between Disney and Universal.  While I love the rides at Universal, and we do go there, it's the execution at these basic levels that they just don't seem to get! I found the same thing to be true (even more so!) at California's Universal...sigh...can they please send their workers to Disney training? lol



Many Universal workers are also Disney workers.  You get inefficient workers sometimes at both.


----------



## bubba's mom

the Dark Marauder said:


> There was a line (I didn't ask how long) for Ollivander's, though.
> 
> This was about 2pm.



DM...When walking TO Ollivanders (toward FJ).... from the door of Ollivanders, thru the queue between the buildings and back out to the main walkway...at the corner of the very next building (toward FJ), that is the 30 min mark.  hth


----------



## the Dark Marauder

bubba's mom said:


> DM...When walking TO Ollivanders (toward FJ).... from the door of Ollivanders, thru the queue between the buildings and back out to the main walkway...at the corner of the very next building (toward FJ), that is the 30 min mark.  hth


That may have been it. I think there were only 2-3 wraparounds in their queue. Still, it wasn't too busy.

Fun Fact: the old bridge used to get from Lost Continent -> JP (while skipping WWOHP) is closed off. Now you have to go through HP to get to JP/LC (depending on your travel direction)


----------



## phamton

funcinderella said:


> THIS is what makes the difffernce between Disney and Universal.  While I love the rides at Universal, and we do go there, it's the execution at these basic levels that they just don't seem to get! I found the same thing to be true (even more so!) at California's Universal...sigh...can they please send their workers to Disney training? lol



I don't understand this sentiment.  Disney has the same troubles with rides and communication.  On the AP preview for Toy Story,  I was one of the first people there.  The ride was delayed in opening and then did a complete e-stop in the middle of the first ride and  we had to be walked off the ride.  I hung around the park until 3 PM in the afternoon and it still wasn't up and running.  

A couple of months later, I went and the ride broke down while I was in the line.  I ended up being in line for 2 solid hours.  People were leaving or taking bathroom breaks etc. with lots of crying kids.  Heck I felt like crying as the room was so hot and wall-to wall people. We received no communication about what was going on except a recorded announcement that kept coming on every 15 minutes saying that the ride would be starting momentarily.  There were no CMs telling us anything. In fact, there was no one to talk to except the CM who stood near the front of the line near where you pick up your 3-D glasses. I was stuck in line just past Candy Land for 2 hours and never saw or talked to any CMs in that time. I didn't see the CM by the glasses until the line was finally moving.


----------



## Lucky4me

phamton said:


> I don't understand this sentiment.  Disney has the same troubles with rides and communication.  On the AP preview for Toy Story,  I was one of the first people there.  The ride was delayed in opening and then did a complete e-stop in the middle of the first ride and  we had to be walked off the ride.  I hung around the park until 3 PM in the afternoon and it still wasn't up and running.
> 
> A couple of months later, I went and the ride broke down while I was in the line.  I ended up being in line for 2 solid hours.  People were leaving or taking bathroom breaks etc. with lots of crying kids.  Heck I felt like crying as the room was so hot and wall-to wall people. We received no communication about what was going on except a recorded announcement that kept coming on every 15 minutes saying that the ride would be starting momentarily.  There were no CMs telling us anything. In fact, there was no one to talk to except the CM who stood near the front of the line near where you pick up your 3-D glasses. I was stuck in line just past Candy Land for 2 hours and never saw or talked to any CMs in that time. I didn't see the CM by the glasses until the line was finally moving.



Not to mention Toy Story Mania is the most over rated theme park ride on the planet. 
We walked on our first time and had to go back through again to see if we missed something spectacular. Nope. Just a basic ride, but with a 3D effect video game. 
I still don't get the morning crush for that one. Andy's room is cool and all, but the rest of it-meh.
Maybe if I had a Toy Story crazed kid I'd feel different.


----------



## Sandracreevey

Think you said it Lucky4me - its really for kids, they are the ones who are supposed to love rides like ToyStory so much.  I find it a bit strange how grown adults complain about kiddie rides not being great.  If you're a kid they are the best thing!  Maybe because where I live there isn't a single theme park in the country my lot appreciate disney/universal more, and a visit here is something they will do only a few times in their lives.
A lot of things in Disney are for kids - do folk not get that? If adults happen to enjoy them - great, if they dont, leave it to the kids and dont complain.
(it is annoying when things break down though but usually cant be helped and they probably dont know themselves when they are going to be back running.  If they do know its going to be a couple of hours they should let you know).


----------



## jenny105

Lucky4me said:


> Not to mention Toy Story Mania is the most over rated theme park ride on the planet.
> We walked on our first time and had to go back through again to see if we missed something spectacular. Nope. Just a basic ride, but with a 3D effect video game.
> I still don't get the morning crush for that one. Andy's room is cool and all, but the rest of it-meh.
> Maybe if I had a Toy Story crazed kid I'd feel different.



Gotta disagree on that one.  I love TSM.  I think Soarin is the most overrated.  Still don't get why there's always a huge line for that one.


----------



## xipetotec

jenny105 said:


> Gotta disagree on that one.  I love TSM.  I think Soarin is the most overrated.  Still don't get why there's always a huge line for that one.



I *like* both of them just fine. But I have to agree, don't see the HEE-OUGE draw. I guess Soarin' gets crowded cause it really appeals to ALL ages. My mother will ride it, we will ride it, my kids will ride it... And my mother won't ride much...


----------



## inkkognito

I am a Soarin' fanatic but I really can't explain the appeal, especially since I am usually a thrill ride person. I guess it's just the combination of the music and beautiful imagery that gives you a stress-free break in the day (once you're done with the stress of the never ending line to get there). I wish FL had single riders like in CA.

I think Toy Story is way overrated, but I can easily explain that. I love Men in Black because you are going through real scenes and shooting at real things. I can stay home with my Wii if I want to play video games.

I do adore Forbidden Journey because it is a real game changer. I'll always love roller coasters best, but I really admire how they combined robot arms and dark ride elements, with a touch of simulator/IMAX, to make something so elegant and actually pretty reliable for a brand new ride.


----------



## myjourney

I have not read through all the pages so forgive me if this has been discussed. We went in July and the HPWW was so crowded and hot it was miserable. My husband is 6 foot 230lbs but has big shoulders and did not pass in the test seat before getting in line.  What is the status about Universal installing modified seats? Is this true?

We are going to Disney in two weeks and I am considering a day at Universal if my husband would be able to get on this ride. Are the crowds getting better?


----------



## damo

myjourney said:


> I have not read through all the pages so forgive me if this has been discussed. We went in July and the HPWW was so crowded and hot it was miserable. My husband is 6 foot 230lbs but has big shoulders and did not pass in the test seat before getting in line.  What is the status about Universal installing modified seats? Is this true?
> 
> We are going to Disney in two weeks and I am considering a day at Universal if my husband would be able to get on this ride. Are the crowds getting better?



Yes, the locking mechanism on some seats has been changed, allowing the restraints to not need to come down as far as before.


----------



## firsttimer2007

Could I get a crowd report?

BTW-- I love both soarin' and toy story but I have kids.


----------



## jerseytinkerbell

I was just at WWoHP from the 26th-29th and the crowds were very light! Sunday we had breakfast and dinner at Three Broomsticks with no wait. We didn't get over to FJ until about 11am and it was a 30 minute wait and at the end of the day we pretty much walked right on. No wait for Dragon Challenge around noon. In the rest of IoA and the Studios we never encountered more than a 10 minute wait for anything our whole trip. It was fantastic


----------



## Snape

Lucky4me said:


> Not to mention Toy Story Mania is the most over rated theme park ride on the planet.
> We walked on our first time and had to go back through again to see if we missed something spectacular. Nope. Just a basic ride, but with a 3D effect video game.
> I still don't get the morning crush for that one. Andy's room is cool and all, but the rest of it-meh.
> Maybe if I had a Toy Story crazed kid I'd feel different.



I agree.  I also don't partake in the adult trampling over small children to get to the ride.


----------



## bubba's mom

the Dark Marauder said:


> Fun Fact: the old bridge used to get from Lost Continent -> JP (while skipping WWOHP) is closed off. Now you have to go through HP to get to JP/LC (depending on your travel direction)



exactly how is that fact "fun"?  

I don't think I like that bridge being closed?  Always got some nice views from it.


----------



## bigAWL

Lucky4me said:


> Not to mention Toy Story Mania is the most over rated theme park ride on the planet.
> We walked on our first time and had to go back through again to see if we missed something spectacular. Nope. Just a basic ride, but with a 3D effect video game.
> I still don't get the morning crush for that one. Andy's room is cool and all, but the rest of it-meh.
> Maybe if I had a Toy Story crazed kid I'd feel different.


 
I've never been on TSM, so I can't comment on whether I think it's over-rated.  But would you say there are many better rides for kids under 48" tall?  That's the requirement for RnRC.  Star Tours is closed.  The shows don't generally start right at opening.  So which attraction are you headed to at rope drop?  ToT is a possibility if your kids are 40" tall, but that is pretty intimidating.  TSM is so popular because it's the only game in town (in DHS-town, anyway).


----------



## Thumper_Man

Seems we're straying from the subject.    I'll be there one week from today.  Interested in recent crowd reports.  Anyone else been there lately?  Trying to figure out my game plan.


----------



## inkkognito

Thumper_Man said:


> Seems we're straying from the subject.    I'll be there one week from today.  Interested in recent crowd reports.  Anyone else been there lately?  Trying to figure out my game plan.


Low crowds for the moment. I'm sure it will get nuts around the holidays but not bad at all now.


----------



## Meteora

Hi everyone,
I've been following this thread for awhile. My family will be visiting Orlando from March 13th to 20th, and we're very excited to go to WWoHP. We're trying to figure out which day would be best to do this, and were thinking Monday the 14th or Tuesday the 15th. But really, we could do any day that week. Any thoughts? Does it make a difference which day you do if you can't do a Sunday (due to arriving/departing?) We'll be staying offsite. 
Thanks so much!


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Meteora said:


> Hi everyone,
> I've been following this thread for awhile. My family will be visiting Orlando from March 13th to 20th, and we're very excited to go to WWoHP. We're trying to figure out which day would be best to do this, and were thinking Monday the 14th or Tuesday the 15th. But really, we could do any day that week. Any thoughts? Does it make a difference which day you do if you can't do a Sunday (due to arriving/departing?) We'll be staying offsite.
> Thanks so much!




I would avoid any weekend day.  There is more crowds due to locals.  I'd think Mon to Thurs would be best.


----------



## goodfaerie

Moved


----------



## Thumper_Man

inkkognito said:


> Low crowds for the moment. I'm sure it will get nuts around the holidays but not bad at all now.



We anticipated it might get a little busy for the weekend, given the holiday.  We'll be in the area for a week and a half.  So our plan is to go during the week on a Thursday.  We're hoping crowds will be lower this day.  Thoughts on crowd levels this day?


----------



## damo

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> I would avoid any weekend day.  There is more crowds due to locals.  I'd think Mon to Thurs would be best.



Sundays are really dead at IOA.


----------



## james_k_p

the Dark Marauder said:


> That may have been it. I think there were only 2-3 wraparounds in their queue. Still, it wasn't too busy.



Wow..Phantasy Star name/sig!  That brings back some memories!

What are you guy's thoughts of what it may be like during the week of Thanksgiving?  We are going this Nov from Sat to Sat and I guess we'll try to go to HP on our first day which is that Sunday.  I hope it's not too crazy.


----------



## Metro West

james_k_p said:


> What are you guy's thoughts of what it may be like during the week of Thanksgiving?  We are going this Nov from Sat to Sat and I guess we'll try to go to HP on our first day which is that Sunday.  I hope it's not too crazy.


 If you go before the holiday, it shouldn't be too bad. But if you're going Friday - Sunday, you're in for a LONG day at the parks including long lines and waits for everything.


----------



## james_k_p

Metro West said:


> If you go before the holiday, it shouldn't be too bad. But if you're going Friday - Sunday, you're in for a LONG day at the parks including long lines and waits for everything.



Well we're driving up the Sat before Thanksgiving, Sunday will be our first day.
We'll have the flex ticket to go to either Uni park, seaworld, aquatica, wet'n wild.  Maybe I should go to Seaworld on that Sunday and save the Uni parks for during the week?


----------



## Metro West

james_k_p said:


> Well we're driving up the Sat before Thanksgiving, Sunday will be our first day.
> We'll have the flex ticket to go to either Uni park, seaworld, aquatica, wet'n wild.  Maybe I should go to Seaworld on that Sunday and save the Uni parks for during the week?


 Again...if you're going _*before *_the holiday, the crowds shouldn't be bad and since you're going before the holiday, it won't matter when or where you go.


----------



## james_k_p

Metro West said:


> Again...if you're going _*before *_the holiday, the crowds shouldn't be bad and since you're going before the holiday, it won't matter when or where you go.



Oh I understand what you're saying, Black Friday through the weekend will be crazy.  No, we're going home early Saturday morning after TGiving.

I'm thinking 
Uni Sunday (11/21), 
IOA Monday (11/22), 
Seaworld Tues(11/23), 
Wed open-maybe aquatica if warn enough, 
Thurs back to IOA for Thanksgiving lunch at Mythos and more Harry Potter fun if not too crazy.
Fri open-maybe shopping at Uni/IOA, maybe Downtown Disney.


----------



## goodfaerie

Does anyone have any inkling how crowds will be at IOA (esp. Harry Potter) for Friday, October 22?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Thumper_Man

damo said:


> Sundays are really dead at IOA.



We thought about this day as well.  We're planning Universal this day, but we have the option to hop on over to IoA.  Since school has started again and being it will be a holiday weekend, we decided to save HP for Thursday.  Never know, plans might change.  We're just figuring it may be a bit more crowded given it will be a 3 day weekend for most.


----------



## kangaand2roos

We have a WDW trip planned for the 22nd-31st of this month. We had not been planning to go to WWHP because of the crowd problems I heard about over the summer. We don't really care about the rides. We just want to eat at the Three Broomsticks and shop in Hogsmeade. Are the crowds manageable or are they still brutal. We could go pretty much any of the listed days except the 24th.  Any and all input will be appreciated!!

BTW, this will be our first IOA visit. The kids are 7 and 5 and not especially dare devils. They do all of the non-height-restricted rides at WDW, but only the more moderate restricted ones (Soarin', Test Track...) What are our best IOA bets?


----------



## phamton

It's really not busy right now.  I am sure you will be able to do all of that and more.  Here are some things that young kids can can
do.


Universal Studios:

*World Expo*

If your kids like Buzz Lightyear they will love Men in Black.  It is tons of fun.

*Production Central*

Jimmy Neutron:  Most of the kids are familiar with the Nick characters from the ride especially the Rugrats, Dora, and SpongeBob.  It is a fun 3 D simulator ride with stationary seats for younger kids.  When you exit the ride, there is an interactive area where kids can send an email to friends, be the director of a cartoon, or control the sound effects of a cartoon. They can play a trivia game and, if they get enough correct answers, they win a round on an arcade game.  SpongeBob also has a meet and greet in that area.  You don't even have to go on the ride to enter the interactive area.

Shrek:  Stationary seats are available for toddlers or anyone who doesn't like a little shaking but the best thing is the meet and greet with Shrek, Fiona, and (my favorite) Donkey.  I can spend quite awhile just listening to Donkey interact with the kids.

*Woody Woodpecker Kid Zone*

Animal Actors is a fun show for kids to watch. Animals perform stunts and there is plenty of audience interaction.  

The Barney show is every little kid's favorite. After exiting Barney, there is a play area where kids can make music, splash in the water, or draw on the walls.  There is also a meet and greet with Barney.

Curious George is a wet and dry play area.  Kids can squirt people with water cannons or run upstairs to dump buckets of water down.  There are all sorts of water interactive areas.   For those who want to stay dry, there is a Ball Factory where kids can shoot and throw nerf balls and plenty of climbing for the little ones.  The balls are soft and safe whether you are throwing or getting hit.

Woody's Coaster is a kiddy coaster. 

ET is also a fun ride for the kids. Listen for ET to say your name at the end of the ride.

Fieval's Playland has tons of interactive elements and everything is at a mouse eye's view.  There is also a slide where kids can take a two person water raft down.

*San Francisco/ Amity*

Disaster is fun.  You are on a subway that simulates an earthquake plus there are tons of special effects in the preshow.  You or your children may even get picked to participate in the special effects preshow.

Jaws is a fun boat ride as long as your kids know that the shark isn't real.


 Islands of Adventure:

*Suess Landing*

The whole land is built for kids, with even the fences, signs, and steps are built kidsize.  One Fish Two Fish is like Dumbo but with water. Caro-suess-el is a whimsical caroussel full of Dr. Seuss characters. Cat in the Hat has some spinning but kids love this ride.

If I ran the Zoo is another interactive play area.  Kids can crawl into holes, squirt water on a small island, and play tic tac toe.  There are plenty of areas to climb and get some energy out.

The High in the Sky Trolley, takes you on a trolley ride in the sky above Suess  Landing.  There are two tracks and four story lines all involving the Sneetches.

Other areas in Suess Landing: Toss a coin into the mouth of the fish in McElligot's Pool to receive a surprise. Sit on Horton's Egg outside the Cat, Hats, and Things gift shop.  Walk through the street of the Lifted Lorax and listen to the Once-ler.  Stop by Sneetch Beach and listen to the story of the Zax.  Meet the Grinch, Cat and the Hat, and Thing 1 and 2.

*Jurassic Park*

The Discovery Center  is a mini-science center where every exhibit is based on dinosaurs.  Kids can test their dinosaur knowledge, X-ray the inside of a dinosaur egg, have their DNA sampled to create a new dinosaur, search for bones in a rock, and can "Beasuar" by looking through virtual reality glasses in dinosaur models, or watch a dinosaur hatch in the nursery.

Camp Jurassic is a play area where kids can run through caves, squirt water, climb rope bridges, and go down slides.  There is also a kids' ride called Pteranodon Flyers where adults can only ride if they are accompanied by a child.

Pteranodon Flyers is a ride you can only go on if you have a child with you.  Enjoy it while your kids are still short enough for you to accompany them on it. "Adults only" guests can't ride this one.  it is similar to the Sky ride that Disneyland had years ago.

*The Wizarding World of Harry Potter*

The Flight of the Hippogriff is coaster made for children. 

*Toon Lagoon*

The Me Ship, the Olive is a tri-level play area. There are stairs to climb, slides to go down, and a piano to play.  They can squirt the people who are on the boats at Popeye and Bluto's Bilge Rats.

*Marvel Super Hero Island*

Storm Force Acceltron is a tea-cup clone.  This one makes me dizzy but kids love it.  And there are characters who ride into Marvel several times a day for Meet and Greet.


----------



## ducky_love

It really hasn't been bad at all.  I'm sure it will be a little worse for Halloween but I think the summer crowds are gone.  

And if you just want to buy HP stuff you can shop in the main gift shop in the front of either park.  They have almost everything up there and it is MUCH easier to shop.


----------



## Iott Family

phamton said:


> It's really not busy right now.  I am sure you will be able to do all of that and more.  Here are some things that young kids can can
> do.
> 
> 
> Universal Studios:
> 
> *World Expo*
> 
> If your kids like Buzz Lightyear they will love Men in Black.  It is tons of fun.
> 
> *Production Central*
> 
> Jimmy Neutron:  Most of the kids are familiar with the Nick characters from the ride especially the Rugrats, Dora, and SpongeBob.  It is a fun 3 D simulator ride with stationary seats for younger kids.  When you exit the ride, there is an interactive area where kids can send an email to friends, be the director of a cartoon, or control the sound effects of a cartoon. They can play a trivia game and, if they get enough correct answers, they win a round on an arcade game.  SpongeBob also has a meet and greet in that area.  You don't even have to go on the ride to enter the interactive area.
> 
> Shrek:  Stationary seats are available for toddlers or anyone who doesn't like a little shaking but the best thing is the meet and greet with Shrek, Fiona, and (my favorite) Donkey.  I can spend quite awhile just listening to Donkey interact with the kids.
> 
> *Woody Woodpecker Kid Zone*
> 
> Animal Actors is a fun show for kids to watch. Animals perform stunts and there is plenty of audience interaction.
> 
> The Barney show is every little kid's favorite. After exiting Barney, there is a play area where kids can make music, splash in the water, or draw on the walls.  There is also a meet and greet with Barney.
> 
> Curious George is a wet and dry play area.  Kids can squirt people with water cannons or run upstairs to dump buckets of water down.  There are all sorts of water interactive areas.   For those who want to stay dry, there is a Ball Factory where kids can shoot and throw nerf balls and plenty of climbing for the little ones.  The balls are soft and safe whether you are throwing or getting hit.
> 
> Woody's Coaster is a kiddy coaster.
> 
> ET is also a fun ride for the kids. Listen for ET to say your name at the end of the ride.
> 
> Fieval's Playland has tons of interactive elements and everything is at a mouse eye's view.  There is also a slide where kids can take a two person water raft down.
> 
> *San Francisco/ Amity*
> 
> Disaster is fun.  You are on a subway that simulates an earthquake plus there are tons of special effects in the preshow.  You or your children may even get picked to participate in the special effects preshow.
> 
> Jaws is a fun boat ride as long as your kids know that the shark isn't real.
> 
> 
> Islands of Adventure:
> 
> *Suess Landing*
> 
> The whole land is built for kids, with even the fences, signs, and steps are built kidsize.  One Fish Two Fish is like Dumbo but with water. Caro-suess-el is a whimsical caroussel full of Dr. Seuss characters. Cat in the Hat has some spinning but kids love this ride.
> 
> If I ran the Zoo is another interactive play area.  Kids can crawl into holes, squirt water on a small island, and play tic tac toe.  There are plenty of areas to climb and get some energy out.
> 
> The High in the Sky Trolley, takes you on a trolley ride in the sky above Suess  Landing.  There are two tracks and four story lines all involving the Sneetches.
> 
> Other areas in Suess Landing: Toss a coin into the mouth of the fish in McElligot's Pool to receive a surprise. Sit on Horton's Egg outside the Cat, Hats, and Things gift shop.  Walk through the street of the Lifted Lorax and listen to the Once-ler.  Stop by Sneetch Beach and listen to the story of the Zax.  Meet the Grinch, Cat and the Hat, and Thing 1 and 2.
> 
> *Jurassic Park*
> 
> The Discovery Center  is a mini-science center where every exhibit is based on dinosaurs.  Kids can test their dinosaur knowledge, X-ray the inside of a dinosaur egg, have their DNA sampled to create a new dinosaur, search for bones in a rock, and can "Beasuar" by looking through virtual reality glasses in dinosaur models, or watch a dinosaur hatch in the nursery.
> 
> Camp Jurassic is a play area where kids can run through caves, squirt water, climb rope bridges, and go down slides.  There is also a kids' ride called Pteranodon Flyers where adults can only ride if they are accompanied by a child.
> 
> Pteranodon Flyers is a ride you can only go on if you have a child with you.  Enjoy it while your kids are still short enough for you to accompany them on it. "Adults only" guests can't ride this one.  it is similar to the Sky ride that Disneyland had years ago.
> 
> *The Wizarding World of Harry Potter*
> 
> The Flight of the Hippogriff is coaster made for children.
> 
> *Toon Lagoon*
> 
> The Me Ship, the Olive is a tri-level play area. There are stairs to climb, slides to go down, and a piano to play.  They can squirt the people who are on the boats at Popeye and Bluto's Bilge Rats.
> 
> *Marvel Super Hero Island*
> 
> Storm Force Acceltron is a tea-cup clone.  This one makes me dizzy but kids love it.  And there are characters who ride into Marvel several times a day for Meet and Greet.



 Thank you! This is a great review!!


----------



## Gabriel&Nana

When my kids were this age, they loved to ride Spiderman !


----------



## Violet Parr

Hi all, 

We are headed to WDW for 12 nights in Dec.  The kids insist on WWHP for a half-day trip.  We are WDW touring pros, but have NO clue when to go to WWHP.  

Here are our possible dates:

Saturday Dec. 11
Sunday Dec. 12
Monday Dec. 13
Tuesday Dec. 14
Wednesday Dec. 15

I tend to think Monday the 13th would be best, heading out in the morning as early as possible.  

Any suggestions?

Thanks!

VP


----------



## ducky_love

Crowd report:  Was in last night and the wait for FJ was 30 minutes at 5:20pm.  Single rider line was less than 10 min.  The crowds were also low enough that you could shop without being shoulder to shoulder with other folks.


----------



## mseldga

My daughters and I are going to be in Orlando this weekend to visit family and are debating about which park to visit one day of our trip.  My daughters REALLY want to go to see Wizarding World of Harry Potter, but we're going to be back in Orlando in early January for a conference and I'm wondering if it might be better to wait until then for HP and do a Disney park this trip instead.  

Has anyone been on a weekend recently and have any advice on the crowd levels?  We visited IofA a couple of years ago and my girls aren't big roller coaster fans, so the success of the day will depend pretty much entirely on how crowded Harry Potter world is.  We won't be staying on site since we're with family, but I can drag them out of bed and be first in line when the park opens if that makes a difference.   Thanks for the help!


----------



## ducky_love

mseldga said:


> My daughters and I are going to be in Orlando this weekend to visit family and are debating about which park to visit one day of our trip.  My daughters REALLY want to go to see Wizarding World of Harry Potter, but we're going to be back in Orlando in early January for a conference and I'm wondering if it might be better to wait until then for HP and do a Disney park this trip instead.
> 
> Has anyone been on a weekend recently and have any advice on the crowd levels?  We visited IofA a couple of years ago and my girls aren't big roller coaster fans, so the success of the day will depend pretty much entirely on how crowded Harry Potter world is.  We won't be staying on site since we're with family, but I can drag them out of bed and be first in line when the park opens if that makes a difference.   Thanks for the help!



It shouldn't be terrible.  Will it be as empty as January?  NO WAY!  But if you are up for a little bit of a crowd you should be able to see everything.  I was there weekend before last and none of the wait times were over an hour.


----------



## damo

mseldga said:


> My daughters and I are going to be in Orlando this weekend to visit family and are debating about which park to visit one day of our trip.  My daughters REALLY want to go to see Wizarding World of Harry Potter, but we're going to be back in Orlando in early January for a conference and I'm wondering if it might be better to wait until then for HP and do a Disney park this trip instead.
> 
> Has anyone been on a weekend recently and have any advice on the crowd levels?  We visited IofA a couple of years ago and my girls aren't big roller coaster fans, so the success of the day will depend pretty much entirely on how crowded Harry Potter world is.  We won't be staying on site since we're with family, but I can drag them out of bed and be first in line when the park opens if that makes a difference.   Thanks for the help!



Sunday is a really slow day lately.  My daughter was there two weeks ago on a Sunday and said the place was dead.


----------



## mseldga

Thanks for the advice damo and ducky love!  Sounds like we might be best off waiting until January, but if they really want to go this weekend we'll go on Sunday.


----------



## Woermazing

DF and I are considering a trip down at the end of January to check out WWHP for a few days (and all the other great rides at IOA). Anyone have thoughts on what crowds will be like? I assume a little busier than in past years due to WWHP, but that time of year is usually pretty slow, right?

Also, anyone know what the weather is usually like at that time?  I know what the average temps are and all, but I always think some real-life experience with the weather is helpful to know.

Thanks!


----------



## phamton

damo said:


> Sunday is a really slow day lately.  My daughter was there two weeks ago on a Sunday and said the place was dead.



I agree. Sunday is a great day to visit the parks.


----------



## ducky_love

Woermazing said:


> DF and I are considering a trip down at the end of January to check out WWHP for a few days (and all the other great rides at IOA). Anyone have thoughts on what crowds will be like? I assume a little busier than in past years due to WWHP, but that time of year is usually pretty slow, right?
> 
> Also, anyone know what the weather is usually like at that time?  I know what the average temps are and all, but I always think some real-life experience with the weather is helpful to know.
> 
> Thanks!



Right after new years it normally gets scary slow.  Everyone just had a lot of time off work for the holidays and they are back home at work.  It can be a really nice time to visit depending on the weather. 

But the weather can be all over the place.  It can be really bitter cold or pretty nice.  I've been in FL my entire life and I can remember wearing shorts for Xmas and I can remember wearing every warm thing in my closet!  There is just no way to know.


----------



## TraceyDisney2008

Today at 2 we only waited 45 minutes at 4 the sign said 30 minute wait.   well worth every minute.


----------



## rcraw45425

I'm really dreading the week between Christmas and New Years.  Going down with a group of high schoolers and know that this is high priority for them.  Glad I'M staying onsite!


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

With this nice new weather, the waits should feel even better.  Especially that hellmouth of a greenhouse..


----------



## ducky_love

nerdboyrockstar said:


> With this nice new weather, the waits should feel even better.  *Especially that hellmouth of a greenhouse..*


----------



## CarolMN

We went yesterday (10/6/10).  Got in line at the IOA park entrance about 8:15 am.  (Staying at the BWV and did the DU 1 Day/2 park ticket plus transfer deal).

They let us in about 8:45 am.  A nice surprise!  We walked at a normal pace through Seuss land and the Lost Continent.  Then DH said he needed to stop at the restroom.  UGH!  But no need to worry.  

After that, we just continued on at a normal pace through Hogsmeade to the castle and the FJ.  Stopped to stow our things in a locker and then just kept walking.  I did slow down a bit to see and hear all of the wonderful details in the queue.  Kept moving until we got too the loading area.   Then the ride apparently had some type of problem.  It was now about 9:05 am.   At 9:20 am, all was well and we were boarded.   Wow!  Loved the ride!

After retrieving our things from the locker and browsing in the gift shop for a few minutes, we exited and walked back to Hogsmeade.    I noticed that the wait time was listed at 40 minutes and it was about 9:40 AM.  Wait time would probably be even less if the ride hadn't had a problem.

So bottom line:   Middle of the week on a non-HH night was a good time to go.  

Thanks to everyone who has reported on this thread!


----------



## Stinkerbell317

We were at IoA this past Tuesday. I guess that wasn't a very good choice of day. By the time we got back WWoHP at about 9:10am  the line to get into Ollivanders was already an hour long   had to give up my hopes to see the little show.   Also for the majority of the day the line for FJ was about an hour long. The shops were crammed shoulder to shoulder, and by the afternoon they had started a line just to go into Dervish and Banges.  The disney crowds have been higher that I had expected as well.  However, my husband got pretty ill from FJ and my kids didn't like it too much either, so I was able to ride it 3 times that day by using the single rider line. Loved it!!!!!  The rest of IoA wait times were 30 minutes or less for everything we went on.


----------



## Gwendolyn

Ouch, I'm planning to be there on friday the 22nd with Halloween evening that night. I guess itll be really busy


----------



## damo

CarolMN said:


> We went yesterday (10/6/10).  Got in line at the IOA park entrance about 8:15 am.  (Staying at the BWV and did the DU 1 Day/2 park ticket plus transfer deal).
> 
> They let us in about 8:45 am.  A nice surprise!  We walked at a normal pace through Seuss land and the Lost Continent.  Then DH said he needed to stop at the restroom.  UGH!  But no need to worry.
> 
> After that, we just continued on at a normal pace through Hogsmeade to the castle and the FJ.  Stopped to stow our things in a locker and then just kept walking.  I did slow down a bit to see and hear all of the wonderful details in the queue.  Kept moving until we got too the loading area.   Then the ride apparently had some type of problem.  It was now about 9:05 am.   At 9:20 am, all was well and we were boarded.   Wow!  Loved the ride!
> 
> After retrieving our things from the locker and browsing in the gift shop for a few minutes, we exited and walked back to Hogsmeade.    I noticed that the wait time was listed at 40 minutes and it was about 9:40 AM.  Wait time would probably be even less if the ride hadn't had a problem.
> 
> So bottom line:   Middle of the week on a non-HH night was a good time to go.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who has reported on this thread!



Problems are often clean ups.


----------



## brenda1966

damo said:


> Problems are often clean ups.




  Oh gross.  Maybe we should pop a non-drowsy dramamine that day?  That don't seem to have side effects.  Does this ride really make that many people barf?


----------



## damo

brenda1966 said:


> Oh gross.  Maybe we should pop a non-drowsy dramamine that day?  That don't seem to have side effects.  Does this ride really make that many people barf?



Yup,  I would highly advise the dramamine.


----------



## Darby O'Gill

OMG to the crowds O M G!!!!

  I was absolutely STUNNED by the crowds today, Friday OCT 8th at IOA/WWoHP. I have been to Disney/Universal 5 times now since 2003 and am a total Disney junkie, so I consider myself a veteran. Normally go during slower times Oct/Jan and rarely wait to go onto anything.
    Have planned this trip for almost a year now and was happy to see that touringplans.com gave todays crowd rating a "1" on a scale of 1-10. That level rearly happens, and the next couple days are supposed to be busy according to them. WELL, got to Universal at 7:50am(more than an hour ahead of time) and hotel guests were inside by 8. The place was hopping, and while I was able to get into FJ rather quickly once allowed in, after that the entire WWoHP was a MADHOUSE!!!!! I mean WOW. EVERY shop had a wait to go inside for the priveldge to buy things , not just talking Olivianders mind you, but ALL of them. Couldnt TOUCH butterbeer lines..... 45 min wait for spidey, 60 min for Dudley do right, thats how regular IOA was at 12 noon.
   1000's of Scots have invaded here(i think a convention or a soccer thing or something)???? but I just wasnt prepared at all. Its 5:00pm and my crew is planning to go for our 5th anniversay dinner at Raglan Road tonight at Downtown DIsney, wish us luck.
    I Love my Winsdor Hills house BTW, the FJ ride was amazing....Capones dinner show the night before was easily the best dinner show in Orlando....not even close.....but those crowds today wore me out and I'm trying real hard to shake off the bad feeling im getting about the 10 day stretch I chose to do this.
   Read the boards all the time, so I thought!!!! I was prepared.....nope.....if your coming to Dis/Universal this next week, be prepared for high 80's temps and crowds..


----------



## SacFamily

We will be able to visit IOA for 1 day while at DIS Saturday Oct 23- Saturday Oct 30th.  We can go ANY DAY!!

Which day should I go?  We will not be attending the Halloween Horror Show.
Hoping to avoid as many lines as possible!!!


----------



## damo

SacFamily said:


> We will be able to visit IOA for 1 day while at DIS Saturday Oct 23- Saturday Oct 30th.  We can go ANY DAY!!
> 
> Which day should I go?  We will not be attending the Halloween Horror Show.
> Hoping to avoid as many lines as possible!!!



I would pick a day early in the week when there isn't HHN.  So the 25th or 26th.


----------



## DCDisney

I can't imagine why touringplans would have given today a 1?  It's the start of a long weekend for lots of people and many of the southern states that started school so early have a fall break this coming week.  We are going Halloween weekend and touringplans gives that time a low number too but I'm not trusting that especially after today's report.


----------



## Disney Brat

We were there today too, and it was busy!!  Rode FJ twice though!  We love that ride!  We were at IOA and US last week, and it was just the WWOHP that was busy, not the rest of the parks like today was.  We are heading to Disney tomorrow, wish us luck...I am sure it will be crazy there too!!


----------



## dqpowell

DCDisney said:


> I can't imagine why touringplans would have given today a 1?  It's the start of a long weekend for lots of people and many of the southern states that started school so early have a fall break this coming week.  We are going Halloween weekend and touringplans gives that time a low number too but I'm not trusting that especially after today's report.



Huh? Touringplans doesn't do crowd level predictions for Universal parks... am I missing something?

David


----------



## damo

dqpowell said:


> Huh? Touringplans doesn't do crowd level predictions for Universal parks... am I missing something?
> 
> David



They are referring to the Disney touring plans.  You can usually judge Universal crowds by the Disney plans but HHN and Harry Potter are changing all of that.


----------



## dqpowell

damo said:


> You can usually judge Universal crowds by the Disney plans but HHN and Harry Potter are changing all of that.



I have been using touringplans.com crowd predictions for several years, and have *never* found that to be true. If so, what's the 'mapping' supposed to be? Is IOA supposed to correspond to MK or something?

Whatever the correlation was supposed to be, I agree that WWoHP is screwing everything up. I was shocked at how busy it was when I was there in August.

David


----------



## damo

dqpowell said:


> I have been using touringplans.com crowd predictions for several years, and have *never* found that to be true. If so, what's the 'mapping' supposed to be? Is IOA supposed to correspond to MK or something?
> 
> Whatever the correlation was supposed to be, I agree that WWoHP is screwing everything up. I was shocked at how busy it was when I was there in August.
> 
> David



I use it more as a general indication and find that the trends are generally applicable to all the parks.


----------



## Echo queen

Darby O'Gill said:


> OMG to the crowds O M G!!!!
> 
> I was absolutely STUNNED by the crowds today, Friday OCT 8th at IOA/WWoHP. I have been to Disney/Universal 5 times now since 2003 and am a total Disney junkie, so I consider myself a veteran. Normally go during slower times Oct/Jan and rarely wait to go onto anything.
> Have planned this trip for almost a year now and was happy to see that touringplans.com gave todays crowd rating a "1" on a scale of 1-10. That level rearly happens, and the next couple days are supposed to be busy according to them. WELL, got to Universal at 7:50am(more than an hour ahead of time) and hotel guests were inside by 8. The place was hopping, and while I was able to get into FJ rather quickly once allowed in, after that the entire WWoHP was a MADHOUSE!!!!! I mean WOW. EVERY shop had a wait to go inside for the priveldge to buy things , not just talking Olivianders mind you, but ALL of them. Couldnt TOUCH butterbeer lines..... 45 min wait for spidey, 60 min for Dudley do right, thats how regular IOA was at 12 noon.
> 1000's of Scots have invaded here(i think a convention or a soccer thing or something)???? but I just wasnt prepared at all. Its 5:00pm and my crew is planning to go for our 5th anniversay dinner at Raglan Road tonight at Downtown DIsney, wish us luck.
> I Love my Winsdor Hills house BTW, the FJ ride was amazing....Capones dinner show the night before was easily the best dinner show in Orlando....not even close.....but those crowds today wore me out and I'm trying real hard to shake off the bad feeling im getting about the 10 day stretch I chose to do this.
> Read the boards all the time, so I thought!!!! I was prepared.....nope.....if your coming to Dis/Universal this next week, be prepared for high 80's temps and crowds..



Thanks for the Capones tip, I have often wondered if those non disney dinner shows were worth it.  Our next trip will be 7 days off site bonnett creek and 5 days on site free dining.


----------



## Echo queen

damo said:


> They are referring to the Disney touring plans.  You can usually judge Universal crowds by the Disney plans but HHN and Harry Potter are changing all of that.



Oh, I thought I was missing something.


----------



## mom2aandj

DCDisney said:


> I can't imagine why touringplans would have given today a 1?  It's the start of a long weekend for lots of people and many of the southern states that started school so early have a fall break this coming week.



yeah, today's rating is a 6, which sounds more realistic for a holiday weekend.  When there is a big jump like between numbers I tend to think some of the crowds they were expecting to show up Sat showed up earlier and got a jump start on the weekend.


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

People, The Wizarding World of Harry Potter is open. Please don't expect "1" crowd levels near that park for at least two or three years. 

Unfortunately, there is nothing to compare it to and I especially wouldn't choose Magic Kingdom, which hasn't added anything at all since 2007 (Monsters Inc Laugh Floor) and nothing substantial since 1992 (Splash Mountain).

This is a beast all its own, hence this thread.


----------



## jennz

Darby O'Gill said:


> OMG to the crowds O M G!!!!
> 
> I was absolutely STUNNED by the crowds today, Friday OCT 8th at IOA/WWoHP. I have been to Disney/Universal 5 times now since 2003 and am a total Disney junkie, so I consider myself a veteran. Normally go during slower times Oct/Jan and rarely wait to go onto anything.
> Have planned this trip for almost a year now and was happy to see that touringplans.com gave todays crowd rating a "1" on a scale of 1-10. That level rearly happens, and the next couple days are supposed to be busy according to them. WELL, got to Universal at 7:50am(more than an hour ahead of time) and hotel guests were inside by 8. The place was hopping, and while I was able to get into FJ rather quickly once allowed in, after that the entire WWoHP was a MADHOUSE!!!!! I mean WOW. EVERY shop had a wait to go inside for the priveldge to buy things , not just talking Olivianders mind you, but ALL of them. Couldnt TOUCH butterbeer lines..... 45 min wait for spidey, 60 min for Dudley do right, thats how regular IOA was at 12 noon.
> 1000's of Scots have invaded here(i think a convention or a soccer thing or something)???? but I just wasnt prepared at all. Its 5:00pm and my crew is planning to go for our 5th anniversay dinner at Raglan Road tonight at Downtown DIsney, wish us luck.
> I Love my Winsdor Hills house BTW, the FJ ride was amazing....Capones dinner show the night before was easily the best dinner show in Orlando....not even close.....but those crowds today wore me out and I'm trying real hard to shake off the bad feeling im getting about the 10 day stretch I chose to do this.
> Read the boards all the time, so I thought!!!! I was prepared.....nope.....if your coming to Dis/Universal this next week, be prepared for high 80's temps and crowds..



I had to chuckle at your "1000's of Scots have invaded" - my cousins are over from Scotland right now, they arrived Thursday.  We're going down to meet them Monday and to IOA Wednesday.  

Thanks for the report - I too would have been shocked to get there and see that crazy crowd level!  I expect busy but not that busy, so now I will expect that level and be pleasantly surprised if it's less.


----------



## mdb78

nerdboyrockstar said:


> People, The Wizarding World of Harry Potter is open. Please don't expect "1" crowd levels near that park for at least two or three years.
> 
> Unfortunately, there is nothing to compare it to and I especially wouldn't choose Magic Kingdom, which hasn't added anything at all since 2007 (Monsters Inc Laugh Floor) and nothing substantial since 1992 (Splash Mountain).
> 
> This is a beast all its own, hence this thread.



My thoughts exactly!!


----------



## Armadillo4

Darby O'Gill said:


> I was absolutely STUNNED by the crowds today, Friday OCT 8th at IOA/WWoHP.


We went for the very first time on the day before, Thursday Oct. 7. We thought the crowds would get busier starting Friday for Columbus Day Weekend and it sounds like they did.

Thursday, Oct. 7 was still crowded, but not as bad as this description for the 8th. We got to the park just past 9am, but took our sweet, sweet time before WWoHP. We did an early lunch at The Three Broomsticks *before* getting on FJ. Around noon, the wait time for FJ was listed as 60 minutes, but we were on the ride in 45 minutes. Around 4:30pm, the wait time for FJ was showing 45 minutes.

The stores were crowded, but not as bad as described on the 8th. Dervish & Banges had a line that formed sometime after 1pm, but it was the only store with a line.

I definitely think the combination of the conventions, Columbus Day and possible Fall Breaks might make the upcoming week a bit busier. Although I'm curious if the weekdays (Tues-Thurs) will still be crazy busy.


----------



## Lucky4me

We were in Disney last year this week. It was an absolute zoo with a record heat wave to add to the fun. That's why I pushed this years trip out another month and I'm hoping Veterans day which falls midweek, has no effect on the crowds. (at least Universal) 
Waiting in lines at WWOHP is something we are expecting. If it doesn't happen, yay for us.


----------



## bubba's mom

Def more crowded (I think) because of holiday weekend.

Was there yesterday mid-late afternoon.  FJ wait was 75 min, got in line and was loading on ride in 50min.

Lines everywhere.

Ollivander's seemed to have summer lines and noticed line to get INTO Dervish's.  (didn't notice if there was a line for Honeydukes tho)

Waaaay long lines EVERYWHERE for butterbeer.  Even in HH bar...line went out the back door.

needless to say....there was NO butterbeer for me.  Wasn't waitin! 

(and no...didn't do early entry)


-I'm sure it's because of the holiday weekend and the lines won't last.
I've seen a LOT of school age kids running around down here.
Whereas at PHL, the only few kids I saw, were of pre-school age or younger.

so....while not too helpful, consider it "documented".


----------



## Tarheel Tink

Do any of the experienced have a thought towards the crowd levels for next Sunday the 17th? I just found out that our friends want to visit there when we are at Disney's SSR from the 15th-22nd and have not researched or planned for this (gulp!).  We have reservations and plans except for Sat. and Sun. so I would really appreciate (insert snivel) any feedback or suggestions. 

We have a car but I have never been to Universal at all and do not know the recommended not-miss rides for 4 adults (52 year olds) with one being "pooh-sized". We would plan to spend the entire day there.


----------



## christophfam

Tarheel Tink said:


> Do any of the experienced have a thought towards the crowd levels for next Sunday the 17th? I just found out that our friends want to visit there when we are at Disney's SSR from the 15th-22nd and have not researched or planned for this (gulp!).  We have reservations and plans except for Sat. and Sun. so I would really appreciate (insert snivel) any feedback or suggestions.
> 
> We have a car but I have never been to Universal at all and do not know the recommended not-miss rides for 4 adults (52 year olds) with one being "pooh-sized". We would plan to spend the entire day there.



I would expect it to be busy and if it's not be happily surprised.  That is how I'm playing it for later that week.  The best advice is to get to the park early and head straight for WWOHP.  Do what you can in the morning then head out to enjoy the rest of the park in the afternoon when crowds are at their peak.  If you can make it to closing, head back to WWOHP an hour or two before closing and see if the crowds have died down.  Many reports here state late afternoon is nice also.

IOA's don't miss outside of WWOHP-

Mythos- not a ride, but a wonderful spot for a delicious lunch!
Jurassic River Adventure
Spiderman
Hulk
Seuss Landing - love the detail here for all ages - ride Cat in the Hat and High in the Sky Trolley

Runners up -

Dr. Doom
Poseidon's Fury
Dudley - you will get wet
Popeye - you will get soaked


----------



## PartofDisney'sWorld

DF and I are planning to go to IOA Sunday, Nov. 6. Does anybody know if there's any holidays around this date? Or schools that are out?


----------



## Jennasis

Will be there this Thursday 10/14 and am praying the crowds aren't bad.  Out of curiosity, even when WWOHP is crowded, is the rest of the park?  We'll buy EP if we need for the rest of the park.  I can deal with long waits at WWOHP since it's new, but not if the whole dang park is a corwded hot mess.


----------



## Tarheel Tink

christophfam said:


> I would expect it to be busy and if it's not be happily surprised.  That is how I'm playing it for later that week.  The best advice is to get to the park early and head straight for WWOHP.  Do what you can in the morning then head out to enjoy the rest of the park in the afternoon when crowds are at their peak.  If you can make it to closing, head back to WWOHP an hour or two before closing and see if the crowds have died down.  Many reports here state late afternoon is nice also.
> 
> IOA's don't miss outside of WWOHP-
> 
> Mythos- not a ride, but a wonderful spot for a delicious lunch!
> Jurassic River Adventure
> Spiderman
> Hulk
> Seuss Landing - love the detail here for all ages - ride Cat in the Hat and High in the Sky Trolley
> 
> Runners up -
> 
> Dr. Doom
> Poseidon's Fury
> Dudley - you will get wet
> Popeye - you will get soaked



Just the info I needed!! Thank you so much.


----------



## orpheus7696

Hey guys I would like to know if the weekend of November 13 and 14 are low crowd days??And info is appreciated.


----------



## jenny105

I was just there on Thursday, 10/7.  Got in the park around 9:30 and WWoHP was busy, as expected.  FJ was a 60 minute wait and we waited a little bit less than that.  The line moves very quickly and there is a lot to see.   Let me tell you, that ride is amazing!  The line for Olivanders was long all day, based on what was said on these boards, I didn't bother to see it.  I did walk around the rest of the shops and they were pretty crowded as well.  The rest of the park was nothing but walk-ons all day.  I think the longest line we waited in besides FJ was for Spiderman, which was around 30 min.  Went back to FJ prior to park closing (closed at 7, went back to WWoHP around 5:30) and it was at a 45 minute wait.  Was lucky enough to get on it again!  I hope everyone going soon has as wonderful a time as I did!  My mouth dropped open when I saw Hogsmeade.  They did a spectacular job!


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

orpheus7696 said:


> Hey guys I would like to know if the weekend of November 13 and 14 are low crowd days??And info is appreciated.



Before Harry Potter, typically yes. After Harry Potter, probably not.


----------



## If U Had Wings

I was at Universal on Thursday and IOA on Friday.  Universal was completely dead on Thursday.  I was shocked by how slow it was.  We were staying at HRH, but really didn't need the front of the line passes.  Everything was walk-on, even later in the day.  We were done with all major rides, and lunch by 1:30.  Spent the rest of the day catching shows, and re-doing rides.

Friday at IOA was a completely different animal.  It was easily the busiest any of the parks we had been to all week had been.  We were talking to a woman and her daughter who had been at the Universal parks all week, and they said that Friday was much, much busier than the other days had been. I'm guessing it was due to the holiday weekend.  

 The Harry Potter ride had pretty much a 75 minute wait all day, the line for Olivanders was about an hour and half most of the day, and other than first thing in the morning there was a huge line for Butterbeer too.  It looked like there was a group of people waiting to just get in and shop for a wand because the store was too packed to get in.  

We had the front of the line passes for the rest of the park, so I don't know how long the lines were, but they seemed pretty long.  I was really greatful for those passes!


----------



## ducky_love

We stopped by Saturday afternoon and thought it was the most crowded we have seen it in a while.


----------



## dragn0422

We went Tuesday Oct 5th.  The line for FJ was never over 30 min.  The line for Olivanders was long most of the day.  We went back at the end of the day, and the line for Olivanders was really short.  We waited about 15 or 20 min.  All the stores were packed.  It is really amazing though.  My brother was there on Thursday Oct 7th.  He said the line for FJ was 60 min when he was there about mid-day.


----------



## bamagirl@hrt

dragn0422 said:


> We went Tuesday Oct 5th.  The line for FJ was never over 30 min.  The line for Olivanders was long most of the day.  We went back at the end of the day, and the line for Olivanders was really short.  We waited about 15 or 20 min.  All the stores were packed.  It is really amazing though.  My brother was there on Thursday Oct 7th.  He said the line for FJ was 60 min when he was there about mid-day.



We were there on Tuesday, 10/5, as well.  We stayed at Royal Pacific Resort, so we obviously hit Hogmeade ASAP.  We were back & forth into that area at different times throughout the day.  Once I did see the FJ wait at 80 mintues.  I am so thankful for all of the advice I'd read here!  I knew to do Ollivanders first.  We waited through 2 shows and were the first into the 3rd show.  Both of my kids were picked for the show!!  Going into the park, my 9 year old son said that he wasn't buying a wand, since it was really just a stick.  Welll, the wand that "chose" him was made of vine, and our last name is Vines.  He quickly changed his tune and thought that wand was destined to be his!  

After Ollivanders, we walked right onto FJ.  I felt a little queasy afterward, so I didn't ride a second time with my family.  They waited 10-15 minutes the 2nd time.  I walked through & took pictures.  We rode FotH and then my husband & daughter rode DC.  Again, I walked through the que and took pics.  We ate at The Three Broomsticks around 11:00-11:30 with no wait.  The food was good and the frozen butterbeer was delicious!  I wish I had one right now!

We walked around, enjoyed the window displays, shopped, and watched the two shows.  Most of the shops were crowded, but manageable.  Dervish & Bangs was the only one where I felt claustrophobic.  

All in all, it was amazing!  It felt totally surreal - like we'd fallen into the pages of the books.


----------



## yankeepenny

I was there last week, Oct 2-8. very busy in HP section. Universal Studios side was rather dead the whole week. 
IOA was busy, but loads and loads of folks just walzed thru Seuss for Potter, and I never got into Dervish and Banges or Ollivanders due to lines. (I will see those shops next visit. )
FJ was nice, but a long wait. 
Could not get into Three broomsticks at certain times either. Lots of pics, and food looked good too!
Just super busy. I expected it to be. 
Universal did an awesome , "realistic" job on HP. I took loads of photos of the shops and their store windows. 

MY stay at RPH was very nice as well.


----------



## Lyndye

I know this is probably a redundant questions...but currently you can enter WWOHP thru Seuss land correct?


----------



## damo

Lyndye said:


> I know this is probably a redundant questions...but currently you can enter WWOHP thru Seuss land correct?



Yes, you can go through Suess to Lost Continent to WW.


----------



## tammyroo

bamagirl@hrt said:


> We were there on Tuesday, 10/5, as well.  We stayed at Royal Pacific Resort, so we obviously hit Hogmeade ASAP.  We were back & forth into that area at different times throughout the day.  Once I did see the FJ wait at 80 mintues.  I am so thankful for all of the advice I'd read here!  I knew to do Ollivanders first.  We waited through 2 shows and were the first into the 3rd show.  Both of my kids were picked for the show!!  Going into the park, my 9 year old son said that he wasn't buying a wand, since it was really just a stick.  Welll, the wand that "chose" him was made of vine, and our last name is Vines.  He quickly changed his tune and thought that wand was destined to be his!
> 
> After Ollivanders, we walked right onto FJ.  I felt a little queasy afterward, so I didn't ride a second time with my family.  They waited 10-15 minutes the 2nd time.  I walked through & took pictures.  We rode FotH and then my husband & daughter rode DC.  Again, I walked through the que and took pics.  We ate at The Three Broomsticks around 11:00-11:30 with no wait.  The food was good and the frozen butterbeer was delicious!  I wish I had one right now!
> 
> We walked around, enjoyed the window displays, shopped, and watched the two shows.  Most of the shops were crowded, but manageable.  Dervish & Bangs was the only one where I felt claustrophobic.
> 
> All in all, it was amazing!  It felt totally surreal - like we'd fallen into the pages of the books.




Just curious as to what time you got up and headed to the park and whether there was a long line to get in the park and/or WWOHP?


----------



## orpheus7696

Thanks for the info nerdboyrocktars!!!!
I kind of figured it would be different this year but still hoping for not so much
crowds.  I would assume that its mostly locals though.


----------



## tinashaver

Hello our family is heading out tomorrow to wdw and going on a cruise We have decided to rent a car and head to IOA (first timers!) and It will be me DH and DD whos 3. I was wondering if you think it would be crowded Monday the 18th??? and do they offer child swapping or something like that??? thanks a bunch!


----------



## ducky_love

Tonight it was at 45 minute wait at 5:00pm


----------



## Snape

If I were giving advice, I'd tell the off site crowd to plan on buying vip passes.  I know Harry Potter doesn't have them, but I bet with it's success the rest of the park is going to be really busy through the holidays.  I know it's a pain to be in Disney like crowds, but I'm glad for Universal.


----------



## miatamel

Please chime in, because I'm terribly conflicted...

We get in around lunch (staying at disney) on 12/17.  Thought my HP fanatic daughter should see HP while we were so darn close.  We leave on a cruise 12/18 so Friday afternoon/evening is our ONLY option.  Will this be worth it?  Or will it be awful on a Friday afternoon before the Holidays?  Is it even doable/worth it for one half day?


----------



## damo

miatamel said:


> Please chime in, because I'm terribly conflicted...
> 
> We get in around lunch (staying at disney) on 12/17.  Thought my HP fanatic daughter should see HP while we were so darn close.  We leave on a cruise 12/18 so Friday afternoon/evening is our ONLY option.  Will this be worth it?  Or will it be awful on a Friday afternoon before the Holidays?  Is it even doable/worth it for one half day?



The queues will be open til 7.  If you have at least 6 hours you should be able to do all of the Wizarding World if that is all that you really really want to see.

As long as you get in line for Forbidden Journey or get into the Three Broomsticks before 7, you will be allowed to stay there until you are done.  The area is probably open about an hour or so after the lines close at 7.  The Ollivander's line closes earlier, so make sure you inquire about that.


----------



## miatamel

damo said:


> The queues will be open til 7.  If you have at least 6 hours you should be able to do all of the Wizarding World if that is all that you really really want to see.
> 
> As long as you get in line for Forbidden Journey or get into the Three Broomsticks before 7, you will be allowed to stay there until you are done.  The area is probably open about an hour or so after the lines close at 7.  The Ollivander's line closes earlier, so make sure you inquire about that.



Wow.  Thanks for this info.  I had no earthly idea the park closed that early.
Our plane gets in at 11, takes an hour+ on ME to resort, check in, at least 30 minutes ride to US, so it might be closer to 2.  Yikes.


----------



## damo

miatamel said:


> Wow.  Thanks for this info.  I had no earthly idea the park closed that early.
> Our plane gets in at 11, takes an hour+ on ME to resort, check in, at least 30 minutes ride to US, so it might be closer to 2.  Yikes.



How about going straight to Universal and just leaving your luggage in the big lockers at the front of the park?  Other than that or staying at Universal that night, I don't think you have any other options to give you more time at the park.


----------



## hogwartshappy

Arrive WED evening.
TH, F, SAT in Orlando, drive home Sunday.  1 day Epcot, 1 day Islands of Adventure.  1 day at the pool.

Crowd Calender (@ touringplans.com) says: (on a scale of 1-10)

6 on Th Nov 4
2 on F. Nov 5
4 on Sat Nov 6

Epcot specific estimates:
7.2 Thursday
3.6 Friday
3.6 Saturday

So I'm thinking Saturday Epcot. 

*Will Harry Potter crowd levels also be much less on FRIDAY than thursday?  Does it correspond with the Disney Crowds?*

Intuitively, I would think a Thursday would be much less crowded than a Friday.  And it would make sense to take our "day off" between 2 days of busy amusement parks.  

But if these crowd numbers actually correspond for Islands of Adventure, it seems Friday could be much less crowded than Thursday.

Looking at the specific parks, Th vs. F:
4.8 vs. 1.4.  Magic Kingdom 
7.2 vs. 3.6  Epcot
2.5 vs. 5.8  Animal Kingdom
5.7 vs 3.4 Hollywood Studios

Animal Kingdom is the only one more crowded Friday.  Looks like they have extra magic evening that night?

*What would you choose, Thursday or Friday?*  Thanks for all the crowd reports, and advice in advance everyone!    Feel free to message me privately if this is too much of a thread hijack!


----------



## Violet Parr

Ihave day-of-the-week questions as well.  I'm thinking of posting a poll in a separate topic on this board.

VP



hogwartshappy said:


> Arrive WED evening.
> TH, F, SAT in Orlando, drive home Sunday.  1 day Epcot, 1 day Islands of Adventure.  1 day at the pool.
> 
> Crowd Calender (@ touringplans.com) says: (on a scale of 1-10)
> 
> 6 on Th Nov 4
> 2 on F. Nov 5
> 4 on Sat Nov 6
> 
> Epcot specific estimates:
> 7.2 Thursday
> 3.6 Friday
> 3.6 Saturday
> 
> So I'm thinking Saturday Epcot.
> 
> *Will Harry Potter crowd levels also be much less on FRIDAY than thursday?  Does it correspond with the Disney Crowds?*
> 
> Intuitively, I would think a Thursday would be much less crowded than a Friday.  And it would make sense to take our "day off" between 2 days of busy amusement parks.
> 
> But if these crowd numbers actually correspond for Islands of Adventure, it seems Friday could be much less crowded than Thursday.
> 
> Looking at the specific parks, Th vs. F:
> 4.8 vs. 1.4.  Magic Kingdom
> 7.2 vs. 3.6  Epcot
> 2.5 vs. 5.8  Animal Kingdom
> 5.7 vs 3.4 Hollywood Studios
> 
> Animal Kingdom is the only one more crowded Friday.  Looks like they have extra magic evening that night?
> 
> *What would you choose, Thursday or Friday?*  Thanks for all the crowd reports, and advice in advance everyone!    Feel free to message me privately if this is too much of a thread hijack!


----------



## TDC Nala

October 12 (Tuesday), up to 60-90 minute waits for FJ (only 20 minutes early though). Lots and lots of Brazilian tour groups. People hanging around the Harry Potter area all the time. And the park closed at 6.

Last visit was September 3, hotter but much more manageable crowds.


----------



## Iott Family

Monday, Oct 18th

HP crowds 
Parked opened at 9. We arrived and waited in the herd for about 15 minutes before they let us walk back. Got back there and it was already packed. Wait times were 90 minutes for FJ, 45 minutes for FH and 5 minutes for DD. DH and both teens rode DD and then we headed out and went back to Suess Land for our youngest two. Foraged back to HP central around 4pm and waits were down to 60, 25 and 15 respectively. So we got in line and did FJ. Im not an FJ fan. Glad I did it but wont do it again. I got breathed on by a dragon full on, a spider was right in my face and the damned dementors were everywhere!  I am a grown woman and I think I will have nightmares for the next week!! 

Also did FH, it was good and then it was over  I think that was the quickest ride in history, especially for the wait time!!!

Glad we did HP, would like to browse the shops and not have to wait in a line to enjoy butter beer so maybe next year we will do a 3 night stay on resort and get our front of the line passes and early admittance. But for now, I just dont think the whole thing was laid out with crowds in mind. 

We had planned on doing Studios side today but decided to take a day off between parks and just hang out at the resort pool.  And go back in to the fray tomorrow!


----------



## PrincessAlways

Iott Family said:


> Monday, Oct 18th
> 
> HP crowds
> Parked opened at 9. We arrived and waited in the herd for about 15 minutes before they let us walk back. Got back there and it was already packed. Wait times were 90 minutes for FJ, 45 minutes for FH and 5 minutes for DD. DH and both teens rode DD and then we headed out and went back to Suess Land for our youngest two. Foraged back to HP central around 4pm and waits were down to 60, 25 and 15 respectively. So we got in line and did FJ. Im not an FJ fan. Glad I did it but wont do it again. I got breathed on by a dragon full on, a spider was right in my face and the damned dementors were everywhere!  I am a grown woman and I think I will have nightmares for the next week!!
> 
> Also did FH, it was good and then it was over  I think that was the quickest ride in history, especially for the wait time!!!
> 
> Glad we did HP, would like to browse the shops and not have to wait in a line to enjoy butter beer so maybe next year we will do a 3 night stay on resort and get our front of the line passes and early admittance. But for now, I just dont think the whole thing was laid out with crowds in mind.
> 
> We had planned on doing Studios side today but decided to take a day off between parks and just hang out at the resort pool.  And go back in to the fray tomorrow!



Wow! I was hoping crowd levels would be a little better by now. We'll be there 10/24. Was planning on going to HP first thing in the am. Maybe not a good idea????  decisions, decisions!!


----------



## Sandracreevey

Was there yesterday, monday.  FJ was 75ins at 10am, hippogriff 45mins.  Place was packed.  Queues for all the shops. about an hour and half for wand shop.  Dont believe people when they say it is quieter.  Too packed to really enjoy it properly. We went back to HP at about 4.30 and wait time was 45 mins. Ride is great though but would be much more enjoyable if it wasn't so packed.  Most other rides were about 30 - 45 mins. Spiderman was 5 mins in the last hour. Hulk was 25 mins.


----------



## damo

Wonder why crowds were so high yesterday when they had been so nice in September.  Where are all the people coming from?


----------



## Metro West

TDC Nala said:


> Lots and lots of Brazilian tour groups.


 You mean they are still here?! Thankfully they haven't invaded HHN!!!!


----------



## SnowWtch

My parents went this past Friday and they said it was crazy.  They didn't even get to see everything in the WWOHP there were too many people.  My mom said she waited an hour for butterbeer and never go into a lot of the shops or the restaurant.  I'm hoping it slows down some for December.  We're planning to go December 3 which is a Friday and should be before the kids get out for the holidays.


----------



## ducky_love

I stopped by on Thursday to check on some things for folks and grab a few maps to mail- it was packed.  I actually only got far enough to check the first shop in Suess Landing before giving up and leaving.  I don't know what is going on?  I hear Disney is just as crowded?


----------



## brenda1966

I think more and more school are having fall break.  Will be there next week and can report on the following week on the madness!


----------



## christophfam

Crud!  We'll be there in a few days.  I was worried about the crowd level when I noticed how booked the hotels are for this coming weekend.


----------



## PrincessAlways

brenda1966 said:


> I think more and more school are having fall break.  Will be there next week and can report on the following week on the madness!



I'll be there next week too! Going to WWOHP 10/24. Hoping it won't be tooooo bad!!  We'll just have to wait & see.....& bring patience!!!!


----------



## JessicaR

Just got back last night - we were there the past 5 days. Harry Potter fans are quite dedicated! The place was PACKED at any given moment. Finally yesterday at 8A due to early hotel on-site entry we got to ride everything a few times. However queues for shops are NUTS! 

Very very well done.


----------



## mom2aandj

wow!  Okay, so sad the October slow time it not going to be so slow, but feeling really very glad we are staying on site!!  Only 2 more days til I'm right there in the mosh pit and I can't wait!!!!


----------



## myst13

JessicaR said:


> Just got back last night - we were there the past 5 days. Harry Potter fans are quite dedicated! The place was PACKED at any given moment. Finally yesterday at 8A due to early hotel on-site entry we got to ride everything a few times. However queues for shops are NUTS!
> 
> Very very well done.



We also were there from 10/14 thru 10/18. Yes the crowds were nuts at Harry Potter. Thank goodness for the single rider line, we were able to ride FJ several times. Yes the lines to stores were insane...... We started laughing when we saw wands, gowns, candy and other Potter merchandise at the main store at the entrance of the park.  We did make it the stores with no lines in the early evenings. We thought maybe people were going to the HHN and left. We were staying at the Royal Pacific and was told several groups and conventions were there. Thank goodness for express pass with staying on site it was well worth the extra price for staying on site. 

I will say Harry Potter attraction is just like reading a book or being in the movie. My 17 year old who is read the books but not a what I call a Harry Potter fan, said if Hogwarts was real he would be begging to go.


----------



## miatamel

Man, now I'm wondering if we should even TRY it on the one afternoon 12/17 we have pre-cruise.  Yikes.


----------



## ladeedeb

ducky_love said:


> I stopped by on Thursday to check on some things for folks and grab a few maps to mail- it was packed.  I actually only got far enough to check the first shop in Suess Landing before giving up and leaving.  I don't know what is going on?  I hear Disney is just as crowded?



One of those mailings was me.  Thanks so much!


----------



## dan-tot

We will be going Dec 11-18 I wonder how bad???

Dan


----------



## mdb78

We're heading down on Thursday morning.  Can't wait!  We're also staying onsite and so taking advantage of the early entry Friday morning!


----------



## JessicaR

mdb78 said:


> We're heading down on Thursday morning.  Can't wait!  We're also staying onsite and so taking advantage of the early entry Friday morning!



This is KEY. Be at the gate on the left side at 7:50A.


----------



## DisCopper

We were there on Monday, October 18th.  The crowds at most of Islands of Adventure were fairly small (minimal wait for the Hulk and Spiderman).  We also went over to EPCOT, and there were no crowds.  Walked onto Mission Space in the evening.  Got a prime spot for Illuminations 20 minutes before the show started.

Harry Potter?  It was insane.  We waited 45 minutes for Forbidden Journey.  OK, not bad.  Dragon Challenge wait was fairly short (don't remember exactly).  BUT, there were lines to get into every shop.  An hour and a half wait for Ollivander's (we didn't wait).  Maybe 10 minutes for Honeydukes/Zonkos.  The line for the Butterbeer stretched waaay down the street.  

We waited 20 minutes to get into the Three Broomsticks.

The whole place looks GREAT, but it's too small for the crowds.  It was like being at Mardi Gras in New Orleans:  wall to wall people.

We were in town for business, so we didn't have much choice as to when we went.  My advice is that people should wait.  Don't get me wrong, we enjoyed it, but after a morning there, we were frustrated and ready to leave.  Wait until the mania slows down.  Give it a year from when the last movie comes out.


----------



## MaMudduck

Hoping it's going to be better in Nov. (7-12), I usually try to pick a "slower" time of year to avoid the huge crowds. I know it WWofHP is the hot item this year...but I'm getting alittle worried that HUGE crowd levels and poor traffic controls are going to make my first trip to US/IOA make me dislike US forever


----------



## JessicaR

MaMudduck said:


> Hoping it's going to be better in Nov. (7-12), I usually try to pick a "slower" time of year to avoid the huge crowds. I know it WWofHP is the hot item this year...but I'm getting alittle worried that HUGE crowd levels and poor traffic controls are going to make my first trip to US/IOA make me dislike US forever



I wouldn't worry about that. We were just there for 5 days and my anticipation grew and never withered. It should be expected that there will be crowds for this fantastic addition. You said it - Hot item of the year = CROWDS.

Hope you can get through it all! I did not notice poor traffic control at all just massive crowds.


----------



## Jennasis

Was just there 10/14 and 10/15.  We managed to get on FJ first thing at opening (there was a 30 minute wait, and by the time we got off the ride the wait was over an hour).  15 minute wait for Dragon Challenge and no problem getting butterbeer (gross!) and pumpkin juice (double gross!).  We also got into Zonko's.  Three broomsticks was impossible and so was Ollivander's and Dervish and Banges.

Universal has no clue about time and crowd management.  Line times were always underestimated.  A wait of 25 minutes meant 45.  Dudley Do-Rite had a 35 minute wait and it took almost an HOUR.

Ridiculous.


----------



## TStrickland01

Looking forward to checking out the Harry Potter world when in for a conference in November.  I have not had any problems with crowds over the past several years in October when we have gone to Disney for the IFW Festival, but it will be interesting given the comments here.


----------



## Lucky4me

I knew wwohp was going to be a huge draw the first year, at least, but the past two weeks a lot of schools had fall breaks. I know of no one who has a break the first two weeks of November. Hoping for a slightly less madhouse then.


----------



## momblanch

Lucky4me said:


> I knew wwohp was going to be a huge draw the first year, at least, but the past two weeks a lot of schools had fall breaks. I know of no one who has a break the first two weeks of November. Hoping for a slightly less madhouse then.



Anyone know of any large conventions going on the beginning of November? Here's hoping the college fall breaks were the main reason for the large masses. However, in NJ we do have a school break Nov 4-5. I was expecting the crowds to pick up a bit for "Jersey week" especially in WWoHP. But after reading the most recent crowd reports,  I'm getting a little nervous. We will once again put all the "dark-side wisdom" I have learned from this board to the test in 2 weeks! Cant wait!!


----------



## christophfam

JessicaR said:


> This is KEY. Be at the gate on the left side at 7:50A.



On the left side?  Isn't WWOHP to the right??


----------



## jennz

FWIW, we were there last Wed and the crowds were horrible!  There was a 60 minute posted wait for FJ - we went up to the employee at the gate and told him we were single riders and he directed us to the "castle tour" line and we told the next employee we were single riders and we went straight through onto the ride, total time about 10 minutes.  There were no signs anywhere.


----------



## Goofy's apprentice

We are heading to WWOHP on Friday this week but staying offsite at WDW.  We won't have early access as we are offsite.  Is there still an advantage for us to get there around 8 am?  Reports in the summer indicated that offsite guests were allowed in before 9 am.  Can anyone report if this is still occurring?


----------



## Jennasis

Goofy's apprentice said:


> We are heading to WWOHP on Friday this week but staying offsite at WDW.  We won't have early access as we are offsite.  Is there still an advantage for us to get there around 8 am?  Reports in the summer indicated that offsite guests were allowed in before 9 am.  Can anyone report if this is still occurring?



We stayed off-site and they allowed us in with the large crowd that had amassed at 9am SHARP.


----------



## Thumper_Man

ducky_love said:


> I stopped by on Thursday to check on some things for folks and grab a few maps to mail- it was packed.  I actually only got far enough to check the first shop in Suess Landing before giving up and leaving.  I don't know what is going on?  I hear Disney is just as crowded?



We were there this day as well.  It was crazy busy in this part of the park in the morning.  We were able to get on Dragon Challenge almost right away.  Only posted a 15 minute wait at the time we got there (10:00 am).  We decided to go over to the other side of the park after riding DC.  Not as busy as WWoHP.  Hulk was a walk on.  Spider-Man posted a 20 minute wait as well as the other rides on this side.  

We went back to WWoHP later on in the afternoon.  Crowds slowed down quite a bit.  We were able to get into 3 Broomsticks to eat no problem.  After went to FJ.  It was posting a 45 minute wait time.  Think we go through in about 35.  No lines to get into the shops.  We were able to walk right in.  Only thing we did not see was Ollivanders.  Wait was well over an hour still.


----------



## TDC Nala

> Reports in the summer indicated that offsite guests were allowed in before 9 am. Can anyone report if this is still occurring?



Not last week it didn't. When they said 9 they meant 9. They didn't mean two minutes before or after 9. With the crowds at HP lately, if you want to do that, get there early and wait at the gate until 9.


----------



## trstno1

JessicaR said:


> This is KEY. Be at the gate on the left side at 7:50A.



Why the left side?  (Sorry if I missed it somewhere in the thread.)


----------



## damo

trstno1 said:


> Why the left side?  (Sorry if I missed it somewhere in the thread.)



Left side is for people staying onsite and getting early entry.  Right side is for people who are waiting to enter at 9:00.


----------



## Micky's biggest fan!

Lucky4me said:


> I knew wwohp was going to be a huge draw the first year, at least, but the past two weeks a lot of schools had fall breaks. I know of no one who has a break the first two weeks of November. Hoping for a slightly less madhouse then.



Hate to be the bearer of bad news but the first week of November is sometimes known as NJ week in WDW b/c there are Teachers conventions here and schools are closed a few days. Many families think it is the best time to go. I wish you the best. We were at WWHP on October 8th and I was disappointed at how packed it was. I only got to do FJ....which was amazing!! I knew it would be busy, but all the lines were insane!


----------



## Lucky4me

Micky's biggest fan! said:


> Hate to be the bearer of bad news but the first week of November is sometimes known as NJ week in WDW b/c there are Teachers conventions here and schools are closed a few days. Many families think it is the best time to go. I wish you the best. We were at WWHP on October 8th and I was disappointed at how packed it was. I only got to do FJ....which was amazing!! I knew it would be busy, but all the lines were insane!



 Thanks, but I planned around Jersey week! Forgot about them when I posted. From what I read, they are off the week of November 1st.  We arrive and will be in the parks the week after. 
We were in Disney last year October 8th-13th and it was crazy busy. Never saw anything like it. Not to mention the 98 degree heat wave. Yikes!
I decided no more Columbus day trips, I'll try Veterans day instead. We shall see...I think it may be hit and miss, zig and zag and all that.
We're usually pretty good at it. We have seven day tickets and will be there a week if we need to keep trying.


----------



## nonni

Just wondering if Sunday is still the slowest day for attendance compared to Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## PrincessAlways

nonni said:


> Just wondering if Sunday is still the slowest day for attendance compared to Monday or Tuesday.



That's the first I've heard that!! But I'm hoping it's true!   We're going next Sunday!!!!


----------



## jadejazzkayla

nonni said:


> Just wondering if Sunday is still the slowest day for attendance compared to Monday or Tuesday.



anyone have info on this re: sunday being slow? i'll be there for early entry the 24th.


----------



## damo

Sunday has been one of the quietest days.  People are leaving or arriving from vacation and it tends to be a non-park day.


----------



## jadejazzkayla

damo said:


> Sunday has been one of the quietest days.  People are leaving or arriving from vacation and it tends to be a non-park day.



thanks damo. could you tell me how to go about getting park tickets? i think i've read here that you don't have your tickets added to your room key but do i buy my tickets from the person checking me in and they will give me seperate park tickets?


----------



## damo

jadejazzkayla said:


> thanks damo. could you tell me how to go about getting park tickets? i think i've read here that you don't have your tickets added to your room key but do i buy my tickets from the person checking me in and they will give me seperate park tickets?



There is a guest services area in each hotel that will sell you tickets.  You can also purchase at the parks or online.


----------



## mrslur

We arrived yesterday staying at PBH. At one yesterday posted wait time for FJ was 40 minutes but it only took 15. We were first at the turnstile at 7:35 today and got in the first Ollivander's show. I've been lurking here but you've been so helpful. Thanks!


----------



## txmama

All -- looking for the latest touring advice.  We will be staying at RPR and will have early entry, and plan to be there well before our entry starts.

My kids have to do Ollivander's.  Should we go there and line up for that first?  Then head to FJ?  What do you think?

Thanks!

UPDATED:  Just saw the FAQ thread; which seems to recommend Olivander's first.


----------



## SmallWorld71

txmama said:


> All -- looking for the latest touring advice.  We will be staying at RPR and will have early entry, and plan to be there well before our entry starts.
> 
> My kids have to do Ollivander's.  Should we go there and line up for that first?  Then head to FJ?  What do you think?
> 
> Thanks!



I would do early entry and do Ollivander's first. The FJ line seems to fluctuate, but Ollivander's seems to be long all the time. JMO


----------



## mdb78

Was there Thursday and Friday (Oct. 21 and 22).  Arrived Thursday into WWOHP at 5pm.  There was a crowd, but manageable.  Line in Hogs Head was short (butterbeer cart, as expected, was long).  Around 6pm, we decided to go ahead and ride FJ.  Wait time showed 30 min (probably waited around 15 min).  Que went rather quickly, just having a few stops along the way.  Did child swap.  FJ was *AMAZING*!  After getting out of Filches around 6:45, wwohp was almost empty.  Went into Honeydukes (not crowded ).  IOA closed at 7pm.

Friday, did early entry.  Got to IOA around 8:20am (being that we are not morning people, that was pretty impressive for us )-  offsite guests were already lining up.  Entered Wwhop and there was already a crowd.  Went straight to Ollivanders.  I think we waited around 45 min.  Show was cute.  While in line, wwohp was getting really crowded.  When we got out of Dervish and Banges (connects with the Owl Post), the land was packed.  There were lines to get into Dervish and Banges and Honeydukes/ Zonkos.  Around 10 we were in line for Flight of the Hippogriff.  Wait time said 25 min..  Since we stayed onsite (RPR) did express and we waited 23min- lol.  DC wait time was 10 and with express it was almost a walk on.  We finally left WWOHP at 12:15.  Got to Mythos- was told wait time was 40 min., showed are room key and our wait time was cut to 20 min.   Even after leaving mythos when we were leaving to go to the studios side, Lost continent and Suessland had a large crowd.   *ETA:* Left the studios side at closing (5pm). Went back to WWohp.  While heading over there, there were a lot of people leaving and we were thinking good, maybe the crowd is finally going down.  WRONG!  We walked in and it was still packed and the lines for the shops were still there! lol.  Went to Hog's Head to get a refill except this time we got the frozen butterbeer.  There was a wait, but nothing as compared to the long line outside.  It was almost 6 and decided to go ahead and eat at the Three Broomsticks (5 min wait).  After dinner we walked around wwohp and the line for Honeydukes/Zonkos was longer.  For FJ, the wait was 60 min.  We walked around a little bit more and then around 7:15, we decided  to just do the single rider line at FJ.  I asked the TM at the front if we could do child swap in the single rider line and she said yes.    Single rider was just a 10 min. wait.    When we got out, it was around 7:45 and there was still a crowd.  After DH looked at the wand cart outside by the castle, it was 8 and IOA was closing.  They were having a private event in Hogsmeade so we couldn't walk through there to leave and they had us leave through the Jurassic Park side.

I'm assuming the large crowd were due to HHN, and mostly fall break.  Oh and on Friday, we saw many tour groups.


----------



## jadejazzkayla

i'm at rpr right now using the computer in the club level lounge. fj wait time at 2:15pm was 20 minutes. no line to get into any of the stores except for ollivander's. went to the 3 broomsticks pub area for a frozen butter beer. no line there either. wheather is sunny and 90. very low humidity. 

off to the beach club tomorrow for food and wine.


----------



## Tarheel Tink

We went for our first trip to IOA last Sunday the 17th; we arrived around 8:15 at the parking garage. We bought IOA/Universal tickets and waited a few minutes until the gates opened early. They stopped us all around Spiderman which we dashed into with no wait. When we came out they had just released the pack so we followed (one in our party has some issues with walking so we did not rush) taking some quick photos along the way (Jurassic Park). 
The WWOHP was crowded when we arrived and we headed straight to FJ. Myself and the slow walker tested the seat and neither of us got the green light so I asked a young man in Hogwart's robe with a charming British accent if they had a "chicken exit" so we could view the queue. He insisted we try the seats again and then told us to ask for a certain line (modified?) and we would be seated on the end seats. Yeah!
I loved the queue and the special effects. It actually went too fast for me, I would have liked more time there! The locker system actually held me up because someone bumped it shut before I could put my bag in there and then the system wouldn't recognize me. It took a while in the bedlam to find someone to get in it for me.
The ride itself was wonderful but once was enough; the special effects got to us. I think it was listed at 30 minutes when we entered before the locker snafu and I think we were in line less than that; the greenhouse portion was the longest wait. 
FH was next with a wait of 10-15 minutes. I was pretty amazed with how short a ride it was. I loved the sound effects in line with Hagrid's hut.  We got into a not too long line for butterbeer when a server came up to us and took our order and brought them to us while we waited in the shade and stared at the store lines. I enjoyed the frozen butterbeer and shared it with my DH.
We walked around some and tried to walk in the candy store but the crowds were too daunting to shop. I had seen some HP items at the IOA entrance store so decided to shop there when we left. We ate some lunch at Jurassic Park and did the IOA loop twice. We had tired pretty much by then and left stopping at Guest Services to see if we could get a refund on our combo tickets (the additonal charge for both parks, around 30 dollars each) since we were not going to make it to Universal; they did it with a smile!
I am glad we made it over to IOA and saw for ourselves the phenomenom of HP. Thanks for the hints I got for this last minute trip I had not researched; it could have been a bit of a disaster if I had not been prepared for what we found. I would love to attend a private event held there, wouldn't you?


----------



## BrytEydBelle

We finally made the trek to IOA on Thursday 10/21....family had never been, it took the lure of Harry Potter to convince them to forgo Epcot for one trip. We arrived "early"....got to the gates by nine. I am the micro manager, but my parents do not obey my directives as well as my husband, so definitely not as early as I would have liked. 

En route to WWoHP, parents stopped for breakfast pastries, so did not make it to the land till about 9:30. By this point, the line for Ollivander's was far longer than anything I would stand in for what I essentially take to be a store with a cute show where they pick children to be the wand testers...having no children, nor being one, not too big of an enticement. We went over to the Forbidden Journey and the line was insane! All the way past the entryway to Jurassic Park land...I could not see the end. Having read the boards thoroughly, I recalled single rider as being a good option. I approached a cast member, who advised me to just cut in and stay to the left as my dad and I did not have any bags. We did, and it took about 20 minutes. We even went through parts of the line slowly so we could linger in the castle. Amazing ride!

Tried a few of the stores, but my mother is in a wheelchair, and while the stores may be ADA compliant, due to the size of the aisles and the people in them, they are definitely very wheelchair unfriendly! Apparently there are no handicapped wizards.

Left to tour the other lands with plans to return at five...when we came back, we did Flight of the Hippogriff with roughly a five minute wait, saw a cute show with the Hogwarts Choir and Frogs, and saw the Triwizard tournament show...not too crowded at all. Got Butterbeer (delish!) with less than a minute wait. Rode Forbidden Journey again, single rider, with about a 25 minute wait. 

Tried the stores one more time around six, but still no luck. I actually just got my Potter stuff at one of the stores in the Port of Entry, as well the next day at the Studios store. Sorry so long winded!


----------



## VincentR

Is it safe to assume the lines to get inside the island have gone away? I remember waiting in line around 8AM in Jurassic Park waiting to get in (what an experience! The entire park was practically empty!) a few months ago, but I think it's not a problem anymore, is it?


----------



## jayally

We are going to Universal on Nov 24 & 25 (thanksgiving) what do you think the crowds might be like? My daughter really wants to see Harry Potter but we have never been the park at all so would at least go to both parsk. Would it be better to go to HP on the Wed or the thurs? How much is it to add on the express pass? We are not staying at one of the park hotels.

Thanks, Michelle


----------



## 3darlings

We were there the same two days.  We got there about 8:15 both days for early entry and went on FJ three times on Thurs and 2 times on Friday before the swarm of people arrived alittle after 9.  You really do need to ride FJ more than once because you miss alot the first time because so much is happening.  Friday was significantly more crowded than Thursday.  Both days, we left the HP area about 9:30 and it was almost impossible to get out there with such a swarm of people coming in!  It all reminded me of New York City right after Christmas!  Based on advice read here, we decided to come back at night to shop when it was quieter.  As noted above, that didn't work at all on Friday - it was still a zoo at 6:30 (8 p.m. closing).  Looks like it was better Thurs night but we had to use up our dining credits so we went back to Disney for dinner.  We should have done Olivander's on Thursday morning when the line wasn't too long (but we wanted to do FJ) because on Friday at 8:15 the line was already long so we didn't do it.  I did ask one of the CM if it was always this crazy and she said it had quieted down for awhile but lately it has been packed.  She also sid HHN make it worse. 

Early entry is really the way to go (on all the other attractions as well).  The lady behind us in the security line at the airport (which was terrible by the way) told us she waited 70 minutes for FJ.  Now FJ is amazing!  The detail in the castle is wonderful so there is much to see.  

I must say I was rather shocked at how small the HP area is and the size of the shops.  They really are ridiculously small.  The locker area for FJ is a recipe for chaos.  They started putting tables up for the private event in the middle of the walk way on Friday night about 7:30 and it just made the situation worse.  The Butter Beer cart in the middle of the walkway doesn't help either (my DDs did love that stuff!)  This place was just not built for crowds!  







mdb78 said:


> Was there Thursday and Friday (Oct. 21 and 22).  Arrived Thursday into WWOHP at 5pm.  There was a crowd, but manageable.  Line in Hogs Head was short (butterbeer cart, as expected, was long).  Around 6pm, we decided to go ahead and ride FJ.  Wait time showed 30 min (probably waited around 15 min).  Que went rather quickly, just having a few stops along the way.  Did child swap.  FJ was *AMAZING*!  After getting out of Filches around 6:45, wwohp was almost empty.  Went into Honeydukes (not crowded ).  IOA closed at 7pm.
> 
> Friday, did early entry.  Got to IOA around 8:20am (being that we are not morning people, that was pretty impressive for us )-  offsite guests were already lining up.  Entered Wwhop and there was already a crowd.  Went straight to Ollivanders.  I think we waited around 45 min.  Show was cute.  While in line, wwohp was getting really crowded.  When we got out of Dervish and Banges (connects with the Owl Post), the land was packed.  There were lines to get into Dervish and Banges and Honeydukes/ Zonkos.  Around 10 we were in line for Flight of the Hippogriff.  Wait time said 25 min..  Since we stayed onsite (RPR) did express and we waited 23min- lol.  DC wait time was 10 and with express it was almost a walk on.  We finally left WWOHP at 12:15.  Got to Mythos- was told wait time was 40 min., showed are room key and our wait time was cut to 20 min.   Even after leaving mythos when we were leaving to go to the studios side, Lost continent and Suessland had a large crowd.   *ETA:* Left the studios side at closing (5pm). Went back to WWohp.  While heading over there, there were a lot of people leaving and we were thinking good, maybe the crowd is finally going down.  WRONG!  We walked in and it was still packed and the lines for the shops were still there! lol.  Went to Hog's Head to get a refill except this time we got the frozen butterbeer.  There was a wait, but nothing as compared to the long line outside.  It was almost 6 and decided to go ahead and eat at the Three Broomsticks (5 min wait).  After dinner we walked around wwohp and the line for Honeydukes/Zonkos was longer.  For FJ, the wait was 60 min.  We walked around a little bit more and then around 7:15, we decided  to just do the single rider line at FJ.  I asked the TM at the front if we could do child swap in the single rider line and she said yes.    Single rider was just a 10 min. wait.    When we got out, it was around 7:45 and there was still a crowd.  After DH looked at the wand cart outside by the castle, it was 8 and IOA was closing.  They were having a private event in Hogsmeade so we couldn't walk through there to leave and they had us leave through the Jurassic Park side.
> 
> I'm assuming the large crowd were due to HHN, and mostly fall break.  Oh and on Friday, we saw many tour groups.


----------



## BABYJOSIE98

We plan too visti IOA and WWOHP for a day...  I see that Fridays seem much busier than Thursday...

We will be arriving the the Thursday before Memorial day weekend.  So for those of you who have went...Would you spend Thursday at Universal even if we don't get there till 10:00 or 11:00 am or wait and go on Friday when we can get there first thing?

Sounds like we may get more done on Thursday even with a shorter day since Fridays are busy and it would be the kick off too Memorial day weekend?

We are staying on Disney Property, but we will have a car to I am just planning too drive over too Universal for one of those days.

Thanks for any advice....  I guess we could plan too get up earlier on Thursday and make it before 10:00am....drive further on Wednesday...I do have options.


----------



## strawberryblonde

We were on property Sat. 10/16 - Sat. 10/23

Sunday was lightest
Friday was busier than either Sat.

Do Dragon coasters during the day....early morning and later evening they reduce down to one train per track.  We went Friday evening around 7pm thinking it would be light and we could ride up front a few times before closing....it was a mob scene because they were only running one train per track...we only got in one ride that night.  We "wasted" one early entry morning doing the dragons because of the one train per track as well, we were able to get in 3 rides in one hour though, so not as bad as Friday night.

During the day, with 3 trains running, you won't wait much at all, IMO.

We did Ollivander's sunday morning, early entry.  We got in line around 8:30am and waited about 20 min.  Neither of our kids were picked, but we could see well, and we all enjoyed the little show.  The girl picked did well and enjoyed herself, made it fun for everyone.  My kids were not upset to not be picked and they were glad we did it once.  Neither felt the need to buy a wand, even though they had saved up enough money to buy one if they wanted to.

We loved the butterbeer and bought our first round with a meal in 3 broomsticks, the rest of the week we bought it at Hog's Head tavern with hardly ever a wait, even on sardine crowded days.  I liked reg. butterbeer best at first, but by the end of the week, I ordered a frozen one to enjoy during the heat of the day and that hit the spot!

Single rider line for FJ never took us longer than 10 min. or so, even at mid day on crowded Friday and Sat.  

My DH and DS bought marauder map t-shirts that match, tans and browns, I think they look cool.  My DH bought a Hogwarts notebook for his sister as a gift.  We bought butterbeer about 4 times throughout the week, but not the mug, I didn't care for it being plastic.  My DD bought some of the watermelon candy at Honeydukes but that isn't Potter related, it is just her fav candy .  Other than that, it was great to see everything available, it looked neat, but we didn't feel the need to buy it.  DD did think about getting a pink pigmy puff, but in the end, decided she didn't need one more stuffed animal.


----------



## sparklynails23

Friday was super crowded. We ran from rope drop to ride HP with no wait, but there was no chance of us waiting in the long lines for the shops. The dragon coaster was down for a long part of the day. The other rides were so crowded, we wished we would have stayed on site. Oh, well. The kids liked frozen butter beer, but it was very sweet. Too, sweet. Pumpkin juice was ok. It was amazing to see, and the castle was Harry Potter come to life, so it was all worth it. The weather was beautiful.


----------



## mom2aandj

agreed, Friday was very crowded, and it wasn't just in WWOHP---we saw a posted wait time of 75 minutes for the Seuss Trolley ride that afternoon!


----------



## smillerguy

AAAGH!!   Planning on this Friday and Sat.  then moving over to Disney for two days and there Halloween party.  Already bought tickets for a certain night or I would move things around a bit.  Maybe we will do WWOHP  early entry and then head over to US on Friday  then back to WWOHP  on Sat morning???


----------



## nmmom95

How is mid-week?  We will be in WDW from 11-12 to 11-20, and were planning on spending Tuesday and Wednesday and US/IOA.  We are pretty flexible, though, except for Thursday, because we will be at MVMCP.  In your experience, how crowded are weekdays?


----------



## consultant

We are going to do IOA either Sat Dec 18 or Sun Dec 19.  This is the beginning of the week before Christmas.  We arrive Friday.  Initially I was thinking Sat is best because we beat the families traveling on Sunday AND Saturday.  But I see posts here that since school has been out, Sunday is less crowded than Saturday.  Wonder if that will hold true for the Sunday starting the week before Xmas?

Also, I know the Express Pass doesn't work for the Harry Potter rides and the secret is to use the single rider lines.  But as far as the waits for the other rides this fall since school has been back in session, have they been long enough to justify the cost of an Express Pass?  (Note: We are going to get a 2-day pass and come back later in the week probably on Wednesday.)

Also, I take it unless you make a b-line for the shops right when it opens, better to do the shops as late as possibly shortly before closing in the evening.  My 9 and 11-yo can handle the late hours especially since we will be on West Coast time.


----------



## Drkaito

I am doing IOA this Thursday with my daughter, so afterwards I will post how the crowd level was.


----------



## smillerguy

Greta checking late Thursday!


----------



## strawberryblonde

IMO, Monday is heavier than Tue. and Wed.  We were at SeaWorld on Thurs. so I don't know about that day, Friday was the most crowded, Sat. was 2nd most crowded, Sunday was the least crowded.  Hope this helps, I'm sure things mix up a bit from week to week.


----------



## Iott Family

We were in the parks Monday Oct, 18th and Wednesday the 20th. At IOA at rope drop and did the crowd march back to HP. It was like being a sardine in the can. Packed! On Wednesdat USO closed at 5pm and IOA was open until 7 so we left USO at 5 and headed over to IOA. Still very crowded but could actually make out a sidewalk, buildings, etc.

We have decided to give HP land a year and next visit stay onsite, use FOTL priveleges, etc. IOA is just swamped with the addition of HP


----------



## BABYJOSIE98

Drkaito said:


> I am doing IOA this Thursday with my daughter, so afterwards I will post how the crowd level was.




Perfect..Looking forward too hearing how it is............I do think we will go on Thursday for sure!


----------



## 3darlings

smillerguy said:


> .  Maybe we will do WWOHP  early entry and then head over to US on Friday  then back to WWOHP  on Sat morning???



This is basically what we did.  We were there on a Thurs and Fri and both days did early entry for WWOHP.  On Thurs, we then hit Superman and then headed over to US (word of warning:  it is hard to exit WWOHP shortly after the park opens to the public with the masses coming in.)  We stayed there the rest of the day.  Lines weren't bad but we had FOTL anyway.  On Friday, early entry to WWOHP, then hit other parts of IOA that morning.  Lines weren't bad although I see from other posts that they got bad later.  Then we decided to head back to the hotel to change (we got absolutely soaked on the barge ride!) and eat lunch at City Walk.  Then over to US which was pretty quiet and seemed better than Thurs.  After closing, headed back to WWOHP with apparently everyone else since it was a zoo!  I think HHNs do factor in.


----------



## edamethyst

We were at Universal for 10 days in August and the week days were much less crowded, even in Harry Potter World.  It was great to get into Harry Potter early do what you wanted then go back into the other parks and spend time while all the crowds seemed to be in Harry Potter.  Seemed like it wasn't as crowded in the evenings after dinner during the week either but the weekends were very crowded.  If you stay on site make sure you get there for the extra morning hour it makes a big difference.  We did that the first morning had a butter beer with no wait, about a 15 minute wait for the ride and then about 15 - 20 minute wait at Olivanders.  Later on wen we left the line was probably an hour or more just get into Harry Potter and then wait in more lines to do anything.


----------



## lor

Ok we have the choice of going either Sunday Nov 14, or Monday NOv 15th. I was leaning towards the Monday because I thought with Sunday maybe being part of the Veteran's Day long weekend might be better going on the MOnday? but it seams people are saying Sunday is better any thoughts or advice?
Lauren


----------



## Mad Hattered

lor said:


> Ok we have the choice of going either Sunday Nov 14, or Monday NOv 15th. I was leaning towards the Monday because I thought with Sunday maybe being part of the Veteran's Day long weekend might be better going on the MOnday? but it seams people are saying Sunday is better any thoughts or advice?
> Lauren



We will be there both those days.  I am curious as to what people think as well.


----------



## amycishere

We are thinking about going either Oct. 31st or Nov. 1st. Will Halloween be really crowded?


----------



## rie'smom

We're going to RPR on the day before Thanksgiving. My thought is to go to US on Thanskgiving Day and IOA/WWOHP on Friday. I'd appreciate input. Oh and we'll tale advantage of the going at 8 am.


----------



## SmallWorld71

rie'smom said:


> We're going to RPR on the day before Thanksgiving. My thought is to go to US on Thanskgiving Day and IOA/WWOHP on Friday. I'd appreciate input. Oh and we'll tale advantage of the going at 8 am.



JMO - Do you have park to park passes? If yes, I would probably start Thanksgiving at WWOHP using the early entry and arriving well before 8 o'clock. I would spend an hour or two in WWOHP and then head over to Universal Studios for the rest of the day. Then you can do WWOHP again the next day as well as the rest of IOA. The reasons being that it will probably be mobbed and you might enjoy it more in smaller doses. Also, you will be able to revisit any favorites again and if there are any problems with the technology, you have two days to work with.


----------



## rie'smom

SmallWorld71 said:


> JMO - Do you have park to park passes? If yes, I would probably start Thanksgiving at WWOHP using the early entry and arriving well before 8 o'clock. I would spend an hour or two in WWOHP and then head over to Universal Studios for the rest of the day. Then you can do WWOHP again the next day as well as the rest of IOA. The reasons being that it will probably be mobbed and you might enjoy it more in smaller doses. Also, you will be able to revisit any favorites again and if there are any problems with the technology, you have two days to work with.



Thanks for the reply and the great advice! We have APs so hopping is no problem.


----------



## Missyrose

amycishere said:


> We are thinking about going either Oct. 31st or Nov. 1st. Will Halloween be really crowded?



We'll be there on the 31st...when I called to add HHN tickets to my order, the guest services person said Halloween isn't usually terribly crowded. So I'm hoping she's right!


----------



## amycishere

Missyrose said:


> We'll be there on the 31st...when I called to add HHN tickets to my order, the guest services person said Halloween isn't usually terribly crowded. So I'm hoping she's right!




We are just going to going to WWOHP and IOA so I am hoping you are right!!!


----------



## onyx8

Went to IOA on Thursday, 10/21. Got there before opening and went right for FJ - posted wait time was 20 min. We rode it 2x in a row through the normal line and waited about 20 min each time. Went back later in the day and rode FJ 4 more times using the single rider line and never waited more than 10 minutes. Posted wait time never exceeded 30 minutes.

Skipped Olivander's but the TM at the line estimated the wait to be 45 minutes at approx 2PM. No lines for the other shops except a 5 min wait for D&B's. Ate 2x at the 3 Broomsticks with no wait (~11AM and ~2PM). The line for butterbeer outside was pretty long most of the day, but no wait at the Hog's Head or 3 Broomsticks.


----------



## mdb78

rie'smom said:


> We're going to RPR on the day before Thanksgiving. My thought is to go to US on Thanskgiving Day and IOA/WWOHP on Friday. I'd appreciate input. Oh and we'll tale advantage of the going at 8 am.



From my experience, I would suggest doing WWOHP early entry on Thanksgiving.  Do early entry again on Friday and then head over to the Studios side.  Fridays have been reported to being very busy at WWOHP.  I did early entry last Friday (10/22) and it got really crowded.  While leaving to go to the Studios side, Dr. Suess land was very crowded as well.  When we got to the Studios side, it was empty.


----------



## rie'smom

mdb78 said:


> From my experience, I would suggest doing WWOHP early entry on Thanksgiving.  Do early entry again on Friday and then head over to the Studios side.  Fridays have been reported to being very busy at WWOHP.  I did early entry last Friday (10/22) and it got really crowded.  While leaving to go to the Studios side, Dr. Suess land was very crowded as well.  When we got to the Studios side, it was empty.



Thank-you!


----------



## nancyjane

amycishere said:


> We are thinking about going either Oct. 31st or Nov. 1st. Will Halloween be really crowded?



I think WWOHP would be a very cool place to be on Halloween. If other people agree with me, it might be crowded.  I don't know if I'd trust what the employee said. Maybe Halloween wasn't crowded at US/IOA in past years, but isn't HP still in it's first year? Locals might really want to go for Halloween this year, even though they didn't in the past.

 On the other hand, it sounds like WDW has a lot more going on for Halloween with parties and such, so maybe Universal will be less crowded because of it.

Either way I'm sure you'll have fun.


----------



## consultant

Still wondering if anyone has a good feel for whether Sat the 18th or Sun the 19th will be less crowded or is it a toss-up?  In general Sun is suppose to be a little less crowded I think but with families arriving on Sat and Sun ahead of a holiday week before Christmas, my gut is that the earlier the better before more families get there.  Or will the local crowds on Sat offset any advantage to going that day.

Also, I've seen some reports that lines for the shops go down at the end of the day?  Is this true?  We will be on West Coast time so staying until close when all the tired younger kids have gone back to their hotels is no problem.  Should we wait to do the entire Harry Potter experience until the end of the day and do the other rides in the morn while everyone else is in Harry Potter land? (we have 2-day pass so can come pack second day in case we miss anything)


----------



## amycishere

nancyjane said:


> I think WWOHP would be a very cool place to be on Halloween. If other people agree with me, it might be crowded.  I don't know if I'd trust what the employee said. Maybe Halloween wasn't crowded at US/IOA in past years, but isn't HP still in it's first year? Locals might really want to go for Halloween this year, even though they didn't in the past.
> 
> On the other hand, it sounds like WDW has a lot more going on for Halloween with parties and such, so maybe Universal will be less crowded because of it.
> 
> Either way I'm sure you'll have fun.



Thanks, it's just I have to decide b/c if I went on November 1st, I could only go in the morning b/c we are going to MNSSHP that night.


----------



## Lou Holtz

consultant said:


> Still wondering if anyone has a good feel for whether Sat the 18th or Sun the 19th will be less crowded or is it a toss-up?  In general Sun is suppose to be a little less crowded I think but with families arriving on Sat and Sun ahead of a holiday week before Christmas, my gut is that the earlier the better before more families get there.  Or will the local crowds on Sat offset any advantage to going that day.
> 
> Also, I've seen some reports that lines for the shops go down at the end of the day?  Is this true?  We will be on West Coast time so staying until close when all the tired younger kids have gone back to their hotels is no problem.  Should we wait to do the entire Harry Potter experience until the end of the day and do the other rides in the morn while everyone else is in Harry Potter land? (we have 2-day pass so can come pack second day in case we miss anything)


I think Sunday will be significantly less crowded and I might actually be there that day myself.


----------



## Drkaito

Well, our plans to go to IOA changed. We didn't go today (Thursday) because our flight which was supposed to leave at 4:20 pm on Wednesday from Chicago, ended up leaving at 10 pm due to bad weather!!  We didn't get to our condo at Windsor Hills until after 2 am! We went to bed at 4 am, and didn't get up today (Thursday) until noon.  So, our backup plan is to do IOA on Friday.  We plan to go to Universal City Walk for dinner too.


----------



## Drkaito

We went today (Friday). We got there at 8:45 am and got to the Harry Potter area around 9:15. The lines were not long at all at that time. We stayed there (just in that area of IOA) for about 4 hours. We rode one ride at around 10 am and had to wait about 30 minutes to get on. It was the one that goes into the castle. We got stalled on the ride bc something broke down, but after about 5 minutes it started up again and we were on our way. I kept my eyes closed for the whole ride bc I was getting motion sickness on it after the first minute. Keeping my eyes closed helped! LOL We loved the overall Harry Potter area very much! The food was excellent and we did enjoy the Butter Beer. I know a lot of people do not like it, but we did. It tasted like Butterscotch Cream Soda to us. My daughter had two of them throughout the day. Around 2 pm it started getting more crowded and the line for the restaurant was about 20 minutes to get in...not too bad. I'm assuming that the weekends are busier than weekdays. Have fun to those of you going soon!!!


----------



## mesaboy2

I also went on Friday the 29th.  Did not enter IOA until 11, but went straight back to FJ and did the "castle tour" line.  (There is a separate portraits room for this line--didn't realize that--but you go through the same spaces as the main line for Dumbledore's office and DADA classroom.)  Went back around for single-rider and got on with almost no wait.  Posted wait time was 60 minutes, but cannot confirm since we never saw the traditionally slowest part of the line in the greenhouse.  However, I never saw the main line go out past the gates of Hogwart's (where the test seat is).

Did FotH twice with DD6, with posted wait times of 30 minutes each time.  I would guess we waited about that the first time, and maybe 20 minutes the second time.

Did not do DC (old DD) this trip, but every time we passed it the posted time was 15 minutes.  Don't know how accurate that was since you can't see the queue from anywhere but the queue.  Others we talked to said the wait was closer to 60 minutes earlier in the morning.

For lunch at 3B around 3:00, took maybe 20 minutes between entering and being seated--food was still good but not as good as I remember from July.  Line looked like it was an hour or more between 12:30 and 1:30.

Overall, WWoHP was much more crowded than I thought it might be when I first scoped out this date (as it got closer though, I realized through this thread that Fridays were still busy).  It was a little less crowded than our trip in late July, and certainly cooler.  Lines still to get in all the stores (except for Filch's) pretty much all day long.  Maybe waited 5 minutes to get in Honeyduke's/Zonko's both times we did it, and 10 minutes for Dervish & Banges.

Tried Hulk on the way out, but no SR on that one and the line I saw was much longer-looking than the 5 minutes posted.  Bailed and walked right on to Accelatron with DD6 instead.

Going back in a couple of Sundays and am interested to see how it will compare, since Sundays are reported to be generally the lightest of days, and Fridays the busiest.

Appreciate all the good intel everyone posts on these boards--it is very helpful!


----------



## mdb78

DH needed to study so I decided to take a day trip to US/IOA yesterday (Saturday, 10/30) with DD. Got to US at 12.  Left at 4:30 and went to IOA.  Before getting to WWOHP, did the rides (except one fish two fish) and ate at Suess land first. At 6:15, finally made it to WWOHP.  There was a crowd, but no line for Honeydukes/ Zonkos.  While walking and before I reached the owl post, I took a quick look over in Dervish and Banges direction to see if there was a line and I saw some people standing against the wall and figured there was a line.  Line for the Butterbeer cart was the usual.  Parked the stroller at the castle and went straight to FOH.  Wait time said 25 min., but I think we only waited like 20 min. the most.  Wait time said 45 min. for FJ, but DD is still small to ride FJ, so decided to do the castle tour line to take pictures.  Stopped by Zonkos on the way out to buy DD her pygmy puff.  Left WWohp at 7:45.


----------



## brenda1966

We were in the parks Monday Oct 25 and Tuesday Oct 26.  Stayed at RPR so had early entry both days and vastly different experiences each day.

Monday FJ, and from what I could tell, dragon challenge were down all morning.  They did allow us to do the castle walk through and that was nice as it was not crowded.  We did Olivanders first with approx 10-15 minute wait.  Then rode the little coaster several times, toured the shops, got a frozen butterbear inside the pub (where the guy was kind enough to sell me one although he was not officially open yet.)  Around 9:30 or so the people were lining up all through Hogsmead for FJ, which was still not open.  So, we decided there was a lot of IOA that we needed to go see and left the area.  We did not return until nearly 6pm.  I figured we could hop into the FJ line and ride by the 7pm closing.  The posted time was 60 minutes and it took us about 45minutes to ride.  It was fantastic!  I really have no idea how long FJ was down that day but suspect that it's delay in opening caused the late long lines.

Tuesday morning was a much different experience. Did Olivanders again with a 5 minute wait then went on FJ twice with reasonable waits.  Did our shopping and I rode Dragon challenge after DD and I walked through the queue so she could see it.  We had a lot to do over at US so we left by 9:30.  Later we came back to IOA so we could ride FJ again and around 6pm the wait was just 10 minutes -- it was basically walk on and we rode 2 more times.

Wait times fluxuated during the day for other rides, Jaws was 45 minutes.  Spidey was anywhere from 60 to 10 minutes.  We were glad to have the express pass.


----------



## princessangi

Okay, we are in the "final countdown" for our big trip back to WDW.  For the first time ever, we are going to US IOA, mostly because we are Huge Harry Potter fans!  We are at WDW from 11/13(sat) till 11/20(sat) and we can tour IOA on any of those days.  I have been waiting to decide based on crowd patterns, but getting info has been sketchy.  Can anyone suggest what day would be best, since we are only going for one day this trip.  

Thank you for your help making this decision.

Angi


----------



## lor

YEs i am trying to decide between Sunday Nov 14th or MOnday Nov 16, as to which would be the better day


----------



## dqpowell

lor said:


> YEs i am trying to decide between Sunday Nov 14th or MOnday Nov 16, as to which would be the better day



One of those days is real and the other is imaginary, at least this year. 

I have heard that Sundays are less crowded, but cannot confirm.

David


----------



## pigby

brenda1966 said:


> We were in the parks Monday Oct 25 and Tuesday Oct 26.  Stayed at RPR so had early entry both days and vastly different experiences each day.



Really feel out of touch at the moment - not been paying attention to the US boards recently. We are also planning to stay on-site for 3 nights, can you use the Express line for the rides in Harry Potter?


----------



## mdb78

pigby said:


> Really feel out of touch at the moment - not been paying attention to the US boards recently. We are also planning to stay on-site for 3 nights, can you use the Express line for the rides in Harry Potter?



Only Flight of the Hippogriff and Dueling Dragons has an Express Pass lane.  Forbidden Journey (the ride inside Hogwarts Castle) does not.


----------



## Rogar

Pigby - 

We were there on the 22nd - staying at the Portofino (I keep wanting to type Portobello

None of the Harry lines uses the Express pass, just the standard line; the single rider lines can really help.

Since you are staying on-site, really REALLY use that extra hour in the morning. Regardless of crowd levels, you can get much of the must-do items complete in that time. Once the gen-pop arrives, you can do the wandering and ambience enjoying. Do Forbidden Journey first, then the shops and other rides as your interests go. The Ollivander wand routine queues quickly. If you must do that, be at the front of the pack when the park opens, then to Forbidden Journey - the wait time there will have probably grown to 30-45 minutes while you are at the wand shop.

It IS exteremely well done, and one of our favorite times was returning for the last couple of hours that night, getting beer and butterbeer and sitting out back of the Hogs Head under a full moon.

Good luck and GET UP EARLY!


----------



## damo

Forbidden Journey doesn't use express pass.   Flight of the Hippogriff and Dragon Challenge do.  Ollivander's, a show, does not.


----------



## Ltl Mermaid

Hi guys! My arrival to WWOHP and IOA is just 30 days from today on 12/3! I am so excited but also a bit leary based on the crowd reports. I am looking for suggestions from you all based on my information....
I am getting my rental car at around 8am from the Alamo Car Care Center then driving straight to UO. I definitely want to see everything at WWOHP: FJ, FOH, DC, sending Owl Post, eating at 3b, buying a couple Butterbeers, lots of shopping, and seeing Ollivanders show (if possible...I won't wait an hour for it though!)

I also would LIKE to go on Spidey, Dudley do rights, possibly Hulk....and Jaws at USO, as well as some of the other USO attractions.

So my question really is, is this feasible in one day? We are 4 adults and all pretty quick movers and we won't really need any breaks except for a quick lunch. Is it worth buying EP  and/or the 2 park admission? I REALLY love Jaws but don't want to purchase admission for the 2nd park if our entire time will be eaten up at IOA.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Metro West

Ltl Mermaid said:


> I also would LIKE to go on Spidey, Dudley do rights, possibly Hulk....and Jaws at USO, as well as some of the other USO attractions.
> 
> So my question really is, is this feasible in one day? We are 4 adults and all pretty quick movers and we won't really need any breaks except for a quick lunch. Is it worth buying EP  and/or the 2 park admission? I REALLY love Jaws but don't want to purchase admission for the 2nd park if our entire time will be eaten up at IOA.
> 
> Thanks for the advice!


 That may be tough to do if HP is crowded but you can upgrade your tickets before you leave the park if you need more time. After checking out the lines yourself you can decide on if you want to purchase the EP.


----------



## mesaboy2

That plan sounds aggressive to me, especially since 12/3 falls on a Friday.  (Fridays are generally considered the busiest at WWoHP, and I agree since I went this past Friday.)

Ollivander's will almost certainly be an hour or more, depending on when you get there.  The only time I've seen it significantly less is during the early-entry for on-site guests.  You could probably get the rest of WWoHP done in 3 hours or so (maybe more depending on your definition of "lots of shopping"), and if you're willing to go single-rider on FJ.

The rest of your goals at IoA may take another 2 hours, perhaps?  Then you want to go next door to the Studios....  And both parks close at 6 that day.

Yeah, too much IMHO.  That said, only you can determine if the Express Passes are worth it.  You could always wait to purchase them once you're there and have seen the crowds and lines....

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## dauser

Posted wait for FJ at 11:30 am today was 60 minutes.  I waited about 10 minutes in single rider line.  Dragons was posted at 10 minutes and the other coaster at 30 minutes.  Saving those for later.  Off to the water rides!


----------



## miatamel

We only have a few hours to spend at WWoHP precruise on 12/17.  How do I know what time the park closes that day? I thought it was 7 p.m. but I see posts every now and then here about the park closing at 6.


----------



## mesaboy2

miatamel said:


> We only have a few hours to spend at WWoHP precruise on 12/17.  How do I know what time the park closes that day? I thought it was 7 p.m. but I see posts every now and then here about the park closing at 6.



Well, Universal's website says 7 pm for that particular day, so I would go with that.  Other days it's different.


----------



## helenb

We're going to IOA for 1.5 days in January (although the .5 day is a Friday). We want to make the most of WWoHP! 

Does the Three Broomsticks accept reservations for lunch? If not, how long is the wait to get in? Is there a good time of day to go for a meal? We want to sit inside and see the 'show'. Also, is there a Three Broomsticks menu anywhere?

We're staying at a Universal Resort. Is the Early Entry valid every day? Is it valid for the entire park, or just WWoHP?

How about the rest of the park? Have crowds diminished at Hulk and Spiderman because of WWoHP?

Thanks for all of the postings on current wait times for FJ! That really helps a lot!


----------



## hogwartshappy

I'll do a quick report.

7:47 Arrived to parking garage.
8:00 Arrived to Turnstiles.  (First in Line for regular entry.)  It was a rainy day, with the chance of rain reported as 60% every hour of the day on weather.com.  The early entry wasn't a huge crowd, people were steadily going in, but the worker told us usually at 8:30 early entry would still be crowded.
8:45  Some sort of noise sounded, they opened the gates, and let us in.  We didn't take the left hand shortcut through Suess-land, the main route seemed to take longer.
8:52 In line for Olivanders
9:25 Out of Olivanders.  (So, what's that, a 20-25 min. wait?)  We were next to the Lockhart Window Display, on the corner of the neighboring building when we got in line.
9:30 Sign for Forbidden Journey said "10 Min".  Walked through Regular Line quickly.
9:38 Arrived at Child Swap.
9:45 Done with the ride, twice for some.
9:55 Flying Hippogriff said "30 min"  That's about what it took.
10:30 Dragon ride said "10 min", Castle Ride, (Forbidden Journey) said "15 Min."

10:30 We left WWHP.
11:25 Completed all 4 Suess rides with little to no wait.

Had a snack break.
Then walked onto SPIDY with little wait.
2 of our party walked onto HULK with basically no wait.

Walked around the park, 
spent about 30 min. in line for Pteranadon Flyers, the 2 little kids I was with enjouyed the playground/climbing nets/ caves while we waited.

1:30 Paid for our 3 Broomsticks Food.  It was still quite full.  We had to wait a couple minutes for a table.  There are some awesome booths along the back wall of the restaurant.  Make sure and walk around and look at everything, even if you don't eat here.  The adjoining Hog's Head Bar has a moving Hog's Head.

The shops were quite crowded.  The line to pay at Zonko's about 2:30 was LONG.  But the only shop with a line to get in was "Dervish & Bangs"  The wand part especially, around 3 PM was PACKED with people.

At about 4, we took the "Castle Tour" Line, and enjoyed listening to 2 versions of each speech, taking our time, and taking pics, we got out and asked about single rider line.  She said it was closed right now.  (Indicating a door to the left) But said we could go back through the single rider line.  We walked right through, went to child swap, and the 2 members of our party who got on were even seated together.  Loved the floating candles where you get on the ride!

About 5 PM, there was NO wait for the Dragon Ride, 2 of our party walked right through the line.  It was worth walking through the line, even if you've seen the previous version of the ride/line.  You get to see the back of Hagrid's Hut, and the Weasley's car as you approach the "tent/castle" There are also some interesting "props" inside the queue.

More commentary later...


----------



## Coach81

Nice report, Hog!


----------



## BABYJOSIE98

Great report...We plan too go on a Thursday in May.....

I want some BUTTERBEER!


----------



## helenb

Thanks for the info! I hope the park is just as uncrowded when we go in January!


----------



## Hogwarts_Is_Real

gotta go to bed soon to wake up early for our second day but here's a quick report! more details when we get back Monday...

Drove to IOA around 8:10 am and got there no problem/no traffic! parked around 8:20 am easy-peezy which i was surprised about. i thought we'd be one of hundreds fighting for a spot but there was no wait paying for parking ($15 a day) or finding a spot. 

walked to the front gates of IOA---about a 10-15 minute walk...we were a little winded by the end  haha!

lined up with a good amount of people. there were about 15-20 people in front of us. there were several lines as there are several turnstyles at the entrance.

they opened the gates at 8:45 am!! we were so happy for the little bit of extra time! they chose a cute little boy to open the gates and say Welcome.

(by the way, there were definitely a lot of NJ-ers in the crowd so the kids prob have their fall break this week in NJ)

Our Costco 3 day passes worked fine. They didnt' check ID or anything but they do take your fingerprint to make sure you're the only one who uses it once its swiped for the first time.

we walked leisurely to WWOHP, taking the left at Green Eggs and Ham. EVERYONE went that way lol i dont think it's much of a secret shortcut...

we tried to get in line at Olivanders first like planned and advised, but the line was already 1.5 hours long!!! this was about...8:50 am. (it was this long or longer all day!! we still haven't gone..will try first thing again tomorrow morning)

so we decided to head to FJ. 15 minute wait!!! it moved TOO fast! we wanted to see everything! but we got on..AWESOMEEEE!! SCARYYYYY! 

by the time we got out at 9:35 am (after browsing Filch's) the line was SUPER LONG. past the hogwarts gates and along the side fence!! that's the longest it was all day. it was ridiculous. 

we then got in line for flights of the hippogryff..35 minute wait. (the wait times are VERY accurate..surprisingly so! what kind of spell do they use!) it's slow and VERY short so if you're pressed for time, skip. you can just go look at hargrid's hut (very simple hut with a few pumpkins and crates stacked outside. fang barks and hagrid can be heard but not much else) and buckbeak poke his head out then get out of line. plus you can see the back of hagrids hut in the dragon challenge line.

we ate at the 3 broomsticks at 1030 am bc we didn't eat breakfast (afraid of throwing up on FJ!) no wait no line at all. ordered, got food and sat down all in about 7 -10 minutes!! the flow/guided-seating work great!!! great system.

we were shocked at how good food is for theme park (not 5 star obviously but tasty). we had the ribs/chicken combo ($13.99) and a frozen butter beer...

DEFINITELY GET BUTTERBEER AT HOGSHEAD OR 3 BROOMSTICKS!! no line! much quicker and the butterbeer cart lines are really long. 

(p.s. BUTTERBEER ROCKSSSSSS. its so delicious!! frozen > regular but both are delicious! frozen one tastes like melted ice cream!!! )

dragon challenge line was 20 minutes all day! i know why its so short out of the 3, its the roughest coaster of the 3. its more traditional coaster style---drops and loops whereas the the FJ is motion simulator.

lines to get into the stores all day. lines were less than 10 minutes for each store before 1 pm and longer after 1 pm. inside zonkos, the line to make purchases was very short and quick. DEFINITELY BUY A CULDRON CAKE! YUMM. Treacle Fudge was highly recommended to us but i didnt really like it. too rich/sweet and the consistency is strange...soft and dense? sort of like a very thick cheesecake? it has raisins sprinkled in it and it mostly taste like white chocolate. ($3.95 each)

they do still announce the name of newly purchased pygamy puffs. very cute to see little kids squeal with delight from the attention. (adult-pygamy-adopters are equally delighted when the bell is rung and their names announce!)

we left WWOHP for the rest of IOA around 230 pm after riding FJ a second time in the regular line. posted 75 minute wait which we thought would be ok bc we wanted to see everything in the castle but unfortunately the wait was mostly outside the castle--greenhouse and beyond and when we got into the castle it moved quicker. we'll take the castle tour tomorrow.

Hulk wait bounced between 5-10 minutes. AWESOMEEEEE RIDEEE. but felt motion sick afterward--even though i rarely get motion sick! still worth it. hahaah it was awesome. i'll go again tomorrow!

ok bed time! thanks for reading!!! i think i mostly wrote this to relive my wonderful day! it was amazing!!!!! I LOVE THIS PLACE.


...whaddya mean its not real??...


----------



## Hogwarts_Is_Real

the wait for FJ was 75 minutes consistently all day (at least as it was posted on the time board) though we left at 4 so maybe it went down after that...

and the longest line for any of the shops was to get into Dervish & B. will try to see it tomorrow since the line was too long for us to go today!


----------



## PartofDisney'sWorld

We went to WWOHP today and it was AMAZING!

My crowd report: Got to the park and got in line to get in at 8:30 am. I was kind of worried because there were already 5 really big lines just to get in. They opened the gates and let us in at 8:40, yay! We headed straight to HP through Dr. Seuss land, and got right in line for Ollivander's. There was already a big line, and somebody behind us said it was an hour wait. We waited maybe 45 minutes. Show was kinda lame but only because the girl that was picked didn't seem like she was really into it, so I'm sure it's better when a person who gets picked actually cares that they got picked! 

So then we all were shuffled into the Owl Post, and I got my wand (and had it sent to the front of the park thanks to the tips on here!), then we left and decided to come back later and get some scarves.  Noticed on the way out there was a line to get into the Owl Post. 

We then headed over to do FJ, and the posted time was 30 minutes. I think we waited maybe 20 minutes, with the line moving nonstop.  

There was a pretty big line at 2 of the butterbeer carts, so we got in line at a pumpkin juice cart instead that had no line and tried that first. We loved the pumpkin juice! So then we took a bunch of pictures and headed for DC. Posted wait for DC was 15 minutes, and we walked right on, literally. We left WWOHP at about 11 am.

Then we were hungry, so we went to Confiscos, and headed to Hulk after we ate. Posted wait time for Hulk was 10 minutes, and, again, we walked right on.  Then headed to Dr. Doom, posted wait time was 5 minutes, we walked right on. Noticing a pattern here yet?  Then we got to Spiderman, posted wait time was 25 minutes, and we waited 25 minutes. Haha!

Headed to Jurassic Park, and we were going to do the Pteranodon Flyers and said no way when the posted wait time was 45 minutes. I'm sure we probably wouldn't have waited that long, buuuut we didn't want to wait at all for that ride. So we got in line for the Jurassic Park river boat ride, posted wait time was 10 minutes, and the ride broke down for 10 minutes so we ended up waiting 20 minutes. 

Went to Lost Continent and decided to do Poseidon, and posted wait time was 45 minutes, and we waited 20 minutes. 

Walked back over to WWOHP at 4 pm and got in line for FOTH, posted wait time was 45 minutes, we waited 10 minutes.  Then we went and did the castle tour so we could take lots of pics. I thought there was a room with the moving staircases? We were disappointed that it wasn't there. Oh well. We then got out and got back in line do to FJ again, and posted wait time was 30 minutes, we waited about 20 minutes and that's even with the ride getting stuck once. 

After that, we'd decided we had enough rides as DF had a headache and my stomach was tired of being flopped around. So went to the Three Broomsticks, no line, lots and lots of tables available. Pretty good food for theme park fast food. Oh and also got our first butterbeers with our meals in the souvenir mugs. We got one regular and one frozen and we liked them both the same. We thought the frothy topping was the best part. We rested there for a bit and then went back to the Owl Post to get our scarves (it was cold today!) and there was only about 4 people in line to get into the store, so we only waited a couple of minutes. We left and went to Honeydukes and Zonkos to make our purchases, no line to get in. Took some more pictures as it was nighttime, and left. 

Overall, Hogsmeade was crowded, but I'm sure it was not nearly as bad as other days. I think it just seems more crowded than it really is because of how small and tight the area is. 

Sundays seem to definitely be the best day to go, even a TM in the Owl Post said Sundays are the slowest.

We really, really, really loved WWOHP, and the only disappointment we had was we missed the Beauxbatons show and the frog chorus!


----------



## helenb

So for those of you who have been... which is better to do first thing in the morning: Ollivanders or FJ? We will have early entry, but will only be there for one morning, and want to make sure we do both without hours of wait.


----------



## damo

Do Ollivander's first.  If you do FJ first, you really don't even get to see anything inside the castle because the line is moving so fast.


----------



## thatgirl23

How are Wednesdays and Thursdays?  That's when we currently have planned, in the first week of March, but I can see if we can change them if there are other days that are better.  The poster above said Sundays seem to be the slowest but I thought since it was still a weekend day, it'd be packed.

Also, does anyone know when TNA wrestling does their shows or whatever.  My brother doesn't care what days we go, as long as one of them is a day they have the wrestling.  We can't seem to find anything for March yet for that though.  Is there any past pattern?  Or when would March be posted?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## momblanch

We just returned. We were there Wed 11/3-Sun 11/7. By March things may change with Spring Break and all. But Wed was our quietest day followed by Sun.


----------



## zimaaaaah

Just a quick note - Spent the day at Studios and then went over to IOA about 4:45 this afternoon.  Studios were pretty much walk-on all day.  When we got to WWHP there were lots of people, but the waits were only 15 minutes for Dragon Chall and Hippogriff and 20 for FG.  Rode FG for the first time & loved it!  We were thrilled to find the lines so reasonable.  Going back to IOA tomorrow and will report again.


----------



## phamton

thatgirl23 said:


> H
> Also, does anyone know when TNA wrestling does their shows or whatever.  My brother doesn't care what days we go, as long as one of them is a day they have the wrestling.  We can't seem to find anything for March yet for that though.  Is there any past pattern?  Or when would March be posted?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.



http://www.universalorlando.com/Shows/tna_wrestling.aspx

Here is the schedule.  It is updated at least once a month so you should know the days in plenty of time for your trip.  They usually tape on Sunday and Monday, every other week.


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

So when the park hours change to 8am opening, that means on-site early entry is 7am?


----------



## rie'smom

nerdboyrockstar said:


> So when the park hours change to 8am opening, that means on-site early entry is 7am?



It's evening EMH on the 21st.


----------



## damo

nerdboyrockstar said:


> So when the park hours change to 8am opening, that means on-site early entry is 7am?



This only happens during Christmas break?  I guess they can handle it.


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

damo said:


> This only happens during Christmas break?  I guess they can handle it.



I know but I'm going to be there starting December 20th which means I have to be at the gates before 7am. Lord have mercy!


----------



## damo

nerdboyrockstar said:


> I know but I'm going to be there starting December 20th which means I have to be at the gates before 7am. Lord have mercy!



No late nights at Citywalk for you!


----------



## amystevekai&bump

so can I just check - when we are there in January we are staying at HRH.  The park officially opens at 9am all week, so does that mean IOA will open for early entry every day that week at 8am?

If so, what time do you recommend we get to the entrance of IOA?? - and what time would you leave the HRH (bearing in mind we will have two young children to hurry along!!)

Many thanks for any advice - getting excited now!!!

OOH - one more question!! - Does Ollivanders open for early entry too or just the rides??


----------



## GreyStr0ke

On the Universal site, it states the early entry to the Wizarding World is only valid until 12/31/10.

"Early Park Admission begins one hour prior to Universals Islands of Adventure® regular opening hour for On-site Hotel guests and is valid 7 days a week for travel 6/19/10  12/31/10, valid only at Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey, Flight of the Hippogriff and Dragon Challenge. "

http://www.universalorlando.com/Ove...ss.html&expID=13-5733&contentID=13-6248&seq=1


----------



## glocon

When we stayed at HRH in June, it took us about 5 minutes to walk at a medium kind of pace, we did not rush but did not meander along either.  If your kids are slow walkers or easily distracted, I would leave 10-15 minutes before you wanted to be there.  There is also the water taxi, but you have to walk around the lagoon to get to the parks, so you don't really save any time.  Or there are usually the bike taxis (or whatever you call them) that you can take for the price of a tip.


----------



## damo

GreyStr0ke said:


> On the Universal site, it states the early entry to the Wizarding World is only valid until 12/31/10.
> 
> "Early Park Admission begins one hour prior to Universals Islands of Adventure® regular opening hour for On-site Hotel guests and is valid 7 days a week for travel 6/19/10  12/31/10, valid only at Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey, Flight of the Hippogriff and Dragon Challenge. "
> 
> http://www.universalorlando.com/Ove...ss.html&expID=13-5733&contentID=13-6248&seq=1



Harry Potter packages are available thru May 2011 and they state early entry as one of the perks.  

http://www.universalorlando.com/Florida_Vacation_Packages/bf/vacation_packages_overview.aspx


----------



## trstno1

Just back.  Stayed onsite and did early entry on Wednesday, 11/10.  Crowds were very light.  Unfortunately, Ollivander's was closed until 9:30-10am, and it quickly developed a long line once it opened.  Even with the problems at Ollivander's, Forbidden Journey and Dragon challenge advertised 10 minute waits until at least 10am, which is about when we left Hogsmeade.  Hippogriff had a slightly longer wait by then - maybe 20-30 minutes.

We had to go back to do Ollivander's on Thursday, 11/11 - Veterans' Day.  Everything was much busier.  Waits were 50 minutes by 10am at Forbidden Journey and Hippogriff, and 30 minutes at Dragon Challenge.  Single rider line for Forbidden Journey was essentially walk-on.

One last visit on Saturday, 11/12 - it seemed about as busy as Veterans' Day.


----------



## ducky_love

We went last Friday for opening.  They were making offsite guests go to the left.  When we make it back to FJ the posted wait time was 45 minutes.  There was a line that stretched all the was back to JP.  I walked right past it and at the castle was told if I wasn't waiting for a locker to please procede to the left.  (There were people in that forever long line without bags that didn't know any better!  People gave me dirty looks for walking past but it isn't my fault they don't read Disboards!!  )

I went single rider (DH gets sick on FJ) and was off the ride in 10 minute!  The rest of Hogsmeade was a ZOO!   We got out of there and found the rest of the park to be peaceful with walk on lines for everything.  We went over to Studios and it was the same way.


----------



## amystevekai&bump

GreyStr0ke said:


> On the Universal site, it states the early entry to the Wizarding World is only valid until 12/31/10.
> 
> "Early Park Admission begins one hour prior to Universal’s Islands of Adventure® regular opening hour for On-site Hotel guests and is valid 7 days a week for travel 6/19/10 – 12/31/10, valid only at Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey™, Flight of the Hippogriff™ and Dragon Challenge™. "
> 
> http://www.universalorlando.com/Ove...ss.html&expID=13-5733&contentID=13-6248&seq=1



Thanks for that - I hadn't realised this , oh well if it isn't continued into the New Year then at least we won't have to get up so early!!



glocon said:


> When we stayed at HRH in June, it took us about 5 minutes to walk at a medium kind of pace, we did not rush but did not meander along either.  If your kids are slow walkers or easily distracted, I would leave 10-15 minutes before you wanted to be there.  There is also the water taxi, but you have to walk around the lagoon to get to the parks, so you don't really save any time.  Or there are usually the bike taxis (or whatever you call them) that you can take for the price of a tip.



Thats great info - thanks very much


damo said:


> Harry Potter packages are available thru May 2011 and they state early entry as one of the perks.
> 
> http://www.universalorlando.com/Florida_Vacation_Packages/bf/vacation_packages_overview.aspx



Oh so maybe I will be awake nice and early after all!!



trstno1 said:


> Just back.  Stayed onsite and did early entry on Wednesday, 11/10.  Crowds were very light.  Unfortunately, Ollivander's was closed until 9:30-10am, and it quickly developed a long line once it opened.



Thats what I was worried about - I can see us queueing several times as my DS6 is so excited about having a 'wand choose him' - I have explained that only one person gets chosen for the show and he is convinced that if he wears his Harry Potter cloak that he will be chosen!!!  Shame there isn't any early entry to this considering how long the wait often is.


----------



## mesaboy2

amystevekai&bump said:


> Thats what I was worried about - I can see us queueing several times as my DS6 is so excited about having a 'wand choose him' - I have explained that only one person gets chosen for the show and he is convinced that if he wears his Harry Potter cloak that he will be chosen!!! *Shame there isn't any early entry to this considering how long the wait often is.*



Actually, there is early entry for Ollivander's.  The PP's experience with it being closed until 9:30-10:00 was not normal.

Going through that particular line more than once in a day, assuming normal crowds, would lead one to find a high bridge.  It's a cute little show, but not worth more than a single medium-sized wait.  Recommend you really work on DS6 to lower his expectations or you'll regret it!

By the way, I was there yesterday (Sunday) from about 4 to closing and crowds were definitely lighter than two Saturdays ago.  I would back up the idea that Sundays are, in general, lighter than Fridays.  At 6:30 (30 minutes to closing), Ollivander's had "only" a 25-30 minute wait.  I've never seen it that short except for when we did early entry in late July.  Usually it is easily an hour or more.


----------



## amystevekai&bump

mesaboy2 said:


> Actually, there is early entry for Ollivander's.  The PP's experience with it being closed until 9:30-10:00 was not normal.
> 
> Going through that particular line more than once in a day, assuming normal crowds, would lead one to find a high bridge.  It's a cute little show, but not worth more than a single medium-sized wait.  Recommend you really work on DS6 to lower his expectations or you'll regret it!
> 
> By the way, I was there yesterday (Sunday) from about 4 to closing and crowds were definitely lighter than two Saturdays ago.  I would back up the idea that Sundays are, in general, lighter than Fridays.  At 6:30 (30 minutes to closing), Ollivander's had "only" a 25-30 minute wait.  I've never seen it that short except for when we did early entry in late July.  Usually it is easily an hour or more.



Hi thanks for the post

Yes I have been trying to work on DS - It was really unfortunate as before the park opened I was really trying to get him excited about the trip and one of the publicity things I had read, spoke of the wand shop and how the wand chooses the person - I read this to Kai (DS) and he was so excited - trying to back track after it actually opened to explain it is just a show rather than the real shop has been hard - I'm not overly convinced I have persuaded him that he isn't actually going to meet Harry, Ron and Hermione either!!!


----------



## mesaboy2

amystevekai&bump said:


> Hi thanks for the post
> 
> Yes I have been trying to work on DS - It was really unfortunate as before the park opened I was really trying to get him excited about the trip and one of the publicity things I had read, spoke of the wand shop and how the wand chooses the person - I read this to Kai (DS) and he was so excited - trying to back track after it actually opened to explain it is just a show rather than the real shop has been hard - I'm not overly convinced I have persuaded him that he isn't actually going to meet Harry, Ron and Hermione either!!!



We were in similar situation with our DD6.  She wasn't chosen, but she wound up being okay with it.  Probably because she still got to buy (well, I did anyway) Hermione's wand....

The show is in the Ollivander's shop, and it looks pretty authentic with regard to the movies.  As you probably know, after the show they shuffle you into a small shop that usually has tons of wands, or as I like to call them, $30 sticks.

And regarding Harry, Ron, and Hermione, someone mentioned a long time ago somewhere on here that not only do you not see them, you do not see them in any way, shape, or form anywhere in WWoHP except for the FJ queue and ride itself.  If he really wants to see them but does not want to ride, ask for the Castle Tour line and you can go through the queue (without riding) and see them in the DADA room.


----------



## bigsur33

Visited Harry Potter last Wednesday the 10th very light crowd.  The lockers fill up early and the lines get long.  We had no bags and walked right on FJ..30 minute wait for Hippogriff ride.  Olivanders was an hour.  The show is very short and luckily my son was chosen.  He was thrilled.  Rest of the park quiet.  Returned Friday and the park was a zoo!  70minute wait for rides, all stores with long lines..etc.


----------



## tamaraten

Logistic Advice For On-Site Morning after Off-site Night

Hi all, it's my first time on this thread- it's amazing how generous everyone is with their information - thank you.

I asked this same question on another thread, but it might have been the wrong one, so I'm posting it on this (possibly more relevant) thread.  

I'm a first-timer to Universal, arriving with DH and four kids on Saturday night, really late (around midnight) Dec. 4, and staying at an off-site hotel for that first (crash) night.

In the morning, Sunday, as advised by the wonderful people on the Disboards, we'll go and check in at RPR where we have a reservation for three nights.

My question is, could you please advise on how to do that first morning regarding getting to IOA to take advantage of the early on-site hours?

I'm not sure how to go about doing this since we have to first check into our hotel, leave our bags etc.- then we have to get to the parks and buy our tickets (because I'm buying an AP which I understand I can only do at the gates, and then buy our tickets with the AP discount)....and where to go first considering we probably won't get our act together for 7:30 a.m. when it has been suggested to get there for early hours and to first get to Olivander's as I understand this place fills up super quickly because of its small size.

In short, I'm really confused and a bit stressed because of everything we have to do that morning before we even make it over to WWoHP! Any and all advice on how to plan this first day in light of what crowds are expected to be (hoping not too bad as it's a Sunday, and low(ish) season) would be supremely appreciated!


----------



## trstno1

mesaboy2 said:


> Actually, there is early entry for Ollivander's.  The PP's experience with it being closed until 9:30-10:00 was not normal.



Sorry - I should have made it clear that there was something wrong at Ollivander's that morning - a technical problem or a cast member issue that kept them from opening on time.  It really was unfortunate as we had gotten up extra early to be nearly first in line at Ollivander's.  There was no other reason to get up so early when doing early entry for on-site guests.  Waits were non-existant for the other attractions and shops.


----------



## momblanch

tamaraten said:


> I'm a first-timer to Universal, arriving with DH and four kids on Saturday night, really late (around midnight) Dec. 4, and staying at an off-site hotel for that first (crash) night.
> 
> In the morning, Sunday, as advised by the wonderful people on the Disboards, we'll go and check in at RPR where we have a reservation for three nights.
> 
> My question is, could you please advise on how to do that first morning regarding getting to IOA to take advantage of the early on-site hours?
> 
> I'm not sure how to go about doing this since we have to first check into our hotel, leave our bags etc.- then we have to get to the parks and buy our tickets (because I'm buying an AP which I understand I can only do at the gates, and then buy our tickets with the AP discount)....and where to go first considering we probably won't get our act together for 7:30 a.m. when it has been suggested to get there for early hours and to first get to Olivander's as I understand this place fills up super quickly because of its small size.
> 
> In short, I'm really confused and a bit stressed because of everything we have to do that morning before we even make it over to WWoHP! Any and all advice on how to plan this first day in light of what crowds are expected to be (hoping not too bad as it's a Sunday, and low(ish) season) would be supremely appreciated!



I am sure you are all very excited, but would you consider a less stressful approach? Maybe consider Sunday a "resort" day. Waking everyone up at the crack of dawn after a late night, might not be the best plan. Take your time heading over to RPR, check-in, maybe enjoy the resort a bit, go for a swim if weather permits etc. Then in the afternoon head on over to IOA, get your tickets and enjoy the rest of the afternoon/evening at the parks. WWoHP is beautiful at night and we found that after 4 on Sunday it was very manageable. Then come Monday morning you could arrive for early entry and head straight for Ollivanders. Just an idea...


----------



## happycath44

We are hoping to arrive early this Friday (staying at PBH), and was hoping to skip the locker line.  if we have only cell phones and wallets in our pockets can we avoid the locker line


----------



## phamton

happycath44 said:


> We are hoping to arrive early this Friday (staying at PBH), and was hoping to skip the locker line.  if we have only cell phones and wallets in our pockets can we avoid the locker line



Yes, you don't have to use a locker if things fit into your pockets.  Just make sure they are deep in your pockets as cellphones have a way of falling out on that ride.


----------



## tamaraten

momblanch said:


> I am sure you are all very excited, but would you consider a less stressful approach? Maybe consider Sunday a "resort" day. Waking everyone up at the crack of dawn after a late night, might not be the best plan. Take your time heading over to RPR, check-in, maybe enjoy the resort a bit, go for a swim if weather permits etc. Then in the afternoon head on over to IOA, get your tickets and enjoy the rest of the afternoon/evening at the parks. WWoHP is beautiful at night and we found that after 4 on Sunday it was very manageable. Then come Monday morning you could arrive for early entry and head straight for Ollivanders. Just an idea...



Thanks for reply momblanch, and a very logical sensible one, for sure.  That would be the sane way of doing it.  Our problem, however, is that we live overseas, and are coming to Florida for holidays to see family.  We'll be driving in from Miami on the Saturday night, and only have 4 days in Orlando in total (have to leave on the 4rth day).  So, unfortunately, I don't feel we can really afford a take-it-easy-day on the first day, even though that would make a lot of sense from an exhaustion point of view.  We'll only be doing Universal and maybe a day at Seaworld or KSC, and really need to maximize our time.  That's why I'm worried about that first day!!


----------



## mariks714

Hi! I'll be in Orlando before and after Super Bowl weekend.  My family wants to go to WWoHP on the day it is slowest.  Do you think we should go on Thursday (2/3), or on Super Bowl Sunday (2/6)?  

We were set on going on Thursday, since we figured it'd be slowest midweek.  But then we realized that Super Bowl Sunday may be even slower, especially as the day goes on.  What do you guys think?  Any advice would help me out a bunch...thanks!


----------



## phamton

mariks714 said:


> Hi! I'll be in Orlando before and after Super Bowl weekend.  My family wants to go to WWoHP on the day it is slowest.  Do you think we should go on Thursday (2/3), or on Super Bowl Sunday (2/6)?
> 
> We were set on going on Thursday, since we figured it'd be slowest midweek.  But then we realized that Super Bowl Sunday may be even slower, especially as the day goes on.  What do you guys think?  Any advice would help me out a bunch...thanks!



My guess is that Thursday will be much slower. SuperBowl doesn't have much impact on park attendance.  Sundays are usually not very crowded but Thursdays are usually even less crowded than Sundays.


----------



## brenda1966

Tamaraten -- I'm not sure about buying the tickets that morning.  I honestly didn't even notice if ticket counters were open.

We did an offsite stay and then early check in and early entry.  We were maybe 1-2 miles away and took a taxi at 7am over to RPR and checked in.  Our room was ready so we were able to take our bags to our room and then walk over to IOA.  IT all went pretty smoothly except it did take a while to get a taxi.  I think I asked for one around 6:45 and it didn't come until after 7, so plan for that.  We were not at IOA right at 8am, so were a bit late, but otherwise it was well worth it.  We were able to do Olivanders with a 15 minute wait.


----------



## tamaraten

brenda1966 said:


> Tamaraten -- I'm not sure about buying the tickets that morning.  I honestly didn't even notice if ticket counters were open.
> 
> We did an offsite stay and then early check in and early entry.  We were maybe 1-2 miles away and took a taxi at 7am over to RPR and checked in.  Our room was ready so we were able to take our bags to our room and then walk over to IOA.  IT all went pretty smoothly except it did take a while to get a taxi.  I think I asked for one around 6:45 and it didn't come until after 7, so plan for that.  We were not at IOA right at 8am, so were a bit late, but otherwise it was well worth it.  We were able to do Olivanders with a 15 minute wait.



Thanks brenda1966 - wow, that is a great question re tickets.  I must check that out.  I assumed that if the park is open, the ticket counters are open too, but maybe not...

We will have a rental car, so that helps re getting to hotel.  I'm worried about waking up four sleepy kids who went to sleep after midnight the night before, eating breakfast, getting over to RPR, checking in, then getting to IOA for early entry.  I'm glad to hear you could do Olivanders with a pretty short wait - when were you there?  Was Olivanders worth the (even) short wait?  Did you go straight to FJ right after?

Also, now that I'm asking all these questions (and grateful for the help), how many days were you there and what type of tickets do you buy? (I posted this question somewhere else - I'm curious to know what people's favourite amount of time is at the two parks, to do it effectively and enjoyably).

thanks for the help!


----------



## phamton

tamaraten said:


> Thanks brenda1966 - wow, that is a great question re tickets.  I must check that out.  I assumed that if the park is open, the ticket counters are open too, but maybe not...



If the park is open then the ticket counters and also Guest Services is open.


----------



## tamaraten

phamton said:


> If the park is open then the ticket counters and also Guest Services is open.



Thank you phamtom - you saved me more research!


----------



## azdoughboy

Still in the park...Yesterday (11/17) was VERY light. Employee up front said it's the lightest crowd he's seen. Today (11/18) slightly heavier but none of the ride waits were longer than 10 minutes, and ollivanders was maybe 20. We certainly picked the right week!

BC


----------



## sbp59

It was a perfect day in the park today. The first two hours we felt like we had HP world almost to ourselves. We walked onto the FJ ride twice - no waiting - and in Ollivander's within 10 minutes. Just awesome! By lunch there were more people but really not bad and the rest of the park felt empty. We thoroughly enjoyed the HP experience; it was simply amazing...and Butterbeer is the best!


----------



## mariks714

sbp59 said:


> It was a perfect day in the park today. The first two hours we felt like we had HP world almost to ourselves. We walked onto the FJ ride twice - no waiting - and in Ollivander's within 10 minutes. Just awesome! By lunch there were more people but really not bad and the rest of the park felt empty. We thoroughly enjoyed the HP experience; it was simply amazing...and Butterbeer is the best!



Did you stay onsite?  And if so, did you do early entry?  Or did you stay offsite?

My family is planning on going to IOA the Thursday before Superbowl weekend so we are anticipating light crowds as well.  Also, were you just in HP during the day, or the night as well?  If you went at night, were the lines noticeably shorter?

Thanks!


----------



## Sukina

I was at IOA on Nov.10.(Wed) I walked on almost every ride there, except for the Flight of the Hippogriff that was a 20min wait. I walked on the Forbidden Journey, HP shops, Spider Man, all the rides in Seuss Landing, etc. On Nov.11(Thurs), I went to the US, and very minimal wait, about 5-10min waits. Then, on Nov. 12 (Fri), all the rides have about 20min wait. The HP section was just packed with people, impossible to get into the shops too.

So, best days for Universal seems to be Wednesday and Thursday.


----------



## HebeJebe

What's the recommendation these days for hitting WWoHP first thing or later in the day?  We will be there in about 2 weeks and I can't decide if we should head there first or hit the rest of the park first.


----------



## sbp59

We stayed onsite at Royal Pacific. We like the location and walking right up beside Margaritaville. 
We used the early entry to get in at 8 am. I originally thought you couldn't ride FJ before then but that was wrong. We rode the ride twice before 9 am and then went straight to Ollivanders and was in the shop within 10 minutes. We stayed in HP world another couple hours going through the shops, eating breakfast at Hogsmeade, etc. It didn't get crowded there until around 11 am.
The park was only open until 6 that day but we did all the rides we wanted 2 to 3 times and after going back to HP world for the 3rd time we were done. We rode FJ one more time and waited in line 15 minutes. Did the small roller coaster beside the castle and that was fun just to see the large Hippograff and Hagrid's Hut. Kids did the dueling dragons and said it was worth it to see the themed items. The conductor around Hogwarts Express was fun also and kids took pics with him.
Don't forget to get a postcard with the stamp.
We did everything we wanted to do - my guess the week before SB will also be light but definitely take advantage of early entry.


----------



## DustGlitterVapor

Went Monday the 15th.  Crowds were light in the rest of the park but Hogsmeade seemed far more crowded.  Waited ~40 min for Ollivanders and my daughter got picked!  Walking on Cloud Nine after that!  The shop after Ollivanders was jam-packed.  In fact, all the stores were jam-packed, elbow-to-elbow people.  The line for FJ was not bad, about 40 min (didn't mind because the wait was so interesting). Easy to find a table at Three Broomsticks.  Plenty inside and outside. Breezed through the line at Hippogriff no wait at all.


----------



## mollybeasley

tamaraten said:


> Logistic Advice For On-Site Morning after Off-site Night
> 
> Hi all, it's my first time on this thread- it's amazing how generous everyone is with their information - thank you.
> 
> I asked this same question on another thread, but it might have been the wrong one, so I'm posting it on this (possibly more relevant) thread.
> 
> I'm a first-timer to Universal, arriving with DH and four kids on Saturday night, really late (around midnight) Dec. 4, and staying at an off-site hotel for that first (crash) night.
> 
> In the morning, Sunday, as advised by the wonderful people on the Disboards, we'll go and check in at RPR where we have a reservation for three nights.
> 
> My question is, could you please advise on how to do that first morning regarding getting to IOA to take advantage of the early on-site hours?
> 
> I'm not sure how to go about doing this since we have to first check into our hotel, leave our bags etc.- then we have to get to the parks and buy our tickets (because I'm buying an AP which I understand I can only do at the gates, and then buy our tickets with the AP discount)....and where to go first considering we probably won't get our act together for 7:30 a.m. when it has been suggested to get there for early hours and to first get to Olivander's as I understand this place fills up super quickly because of its small size.
> 
> In short, I'm really confused and a bit stressed because of everything we have to do that morning before we even make it over to WWoHP! Any and all advice on how to plan this first day in light of what crowds are expected to be (hoping not too bad as it's a Sunday, and low(ish) season) would be supremely appreciated!



I would call both Customer service and the hotel directly to get some advice on how to streamline your first morning. You might find someone who will facilitate your ticket purchase for you on the phone with a credit card, or through the hotel. 

But honestly, if you don't make it for early entry that day, I think you'll still be in good shape touring HP at the end of the day. You picked a good day from everything I can tell. If WWOHP is packed when you get there, tour the rest of the parks and go a little later in the day. You can always get in super early the next morning to be first on line at Olivanders or FJ.  

I can tell you from experience that an extra hour or two of sleep could make the difference between a nice day and a serious meltdown. (I'm not just talking about the kids, I'm talking about mom and dad.) Though if you're traveling across time zones, the shift might work in your favor if you can all sleep on the plane.


----------



## lengmui

Went last Saturday (the supposedly more packed day). Hogsmeade was packed and FJ was around a 60-min wait (well worth it though). The line to Hog's head and Three Broomsticks was SO long, same for Ollivanders. Honeydukes and Zonko's was sort of elbow-to-elbow but sort of manageable I guess. And whoever said go to the lockers through Filch's is the best


----------



## martinrmn

We fly Thursday and are lucky enough to have Virgin early entry tickets. They assured me that this will get us in the park 2 hours earlier, free parking and breakfast. We intend trying on the Friday or Saturday, depending on the jet lag!


----------



## Tink Wanna Be

We were there last Tuesday, 11/16 and crowds were extremely light.  We were staying at Disney, so did not get in an hour early.  We arrived at the gate to IOA around 8:30 am and there were among only a dozen or so people there.  The gates were opened around 8:45 and we went right for WWOHP, of course.  We decided to do Olivanders first and waited about 10 minutes for that.  I was surprised how small and intimate that setting was.  My 10 year old son got have the wand choose him and he was just thrilled.  I never even mentioned the possibility to him  We did FJ next with no wait at all.  FOTHG had a short wait, then we walked on everything else all day.  Had lunch and butterbeer at Hogshead with no wait.  Everything else in IOA was walk on.  All of Suess Landing, Hulk, Spiderman, everything.  The park was only open 9-6 that day, but we managed to do just about everything in both parks by 6:00 and did some of our favorites several times.  We were so pleasantly surprised after being unsure what to expect in terms of crowd levels this time of year.


----------



## damo

martinrmn said:


> We fly Thursday and are lucky enough to have Virgin early entry tickets. They assured me that this will get us in the park 2 hours earlier, free parking and breakfast. We intend trying on the Friday or Saturday, depending on the jet lag!



This is the first mention of a 2 hour early entry.  Are you sure they didn't mean that you get 2 - hour early entries (as in two separate days where you get in an hour early?)  Would hate to see you showing up so early and it not being open for you.


----------



## McIntoshTx

damo said:


> This is the first mention of a 2 hour early entry.  Are you sure they didn't mean that you get 2 - hour early entries (as in two separate days where you get in an hour early?)  Would hate to see you showing up so early and it not being open for you.



I agree a 1 hour entry on two separate days sounds more likely, I can not see Universal opening the park at 7am for that limited number of people. 

If they do you will own the park for an hour


----------



## CookieMueller

Was there Wed, the 17th. Walked onto everything. Didn't do Ollivanders because we did IOA after Universal (wrong idea based on everything I heard...since we got there at 9am, we probably should've done IOA first) and it had a loooong line at about 4pm.


----------



## Rora

I was just there on Saturday the 20th. It was pretty packed. FJ was a 60min wait but we probably only waited 30-45min. 

Flight of the Hippogriff was 30minutes, and the line for Ollivanders was massive so we skipped it. 

We got there about 10am.


----------



## tamaraten

mollybeasley said:


> I would call both Customer service and the hotel directly to get some advice on how to streamline your first morning. You might find someone who will facilitate your ticket purchase for you on the phone with a credit card, or through the hotel.
> 
> But honestly, if you don't make it for early entry that day, I think you'll still be in good shape touring HP at the end of the day. You picked a good day from everything I can tell. If WWOHP is packed when you get there, tour the rest of the parks and go a little later in the day. You can always get in super early the next morning to be first on line at Olivanders or FJ.
> 
> I can tell you from experience that an extra hour or two of sleep could make the difference between a nice day and a serious meltdown. (I'm not just talking about the kids, I'm talking about mom and dad.) Though if you're traveling across time zones, the shift might work in your favor if you can all sleep on the plane.



Thanks for reply Mollybeasley - I did check out trying to get tickets in advance but unfortunately, I can't because of the AP which has to be activated at the gates, and only then can be used for the discount on the rest of the tickets for my family.  So I have to do it all there that first morning....adding to the stress!  I agree with you that having everyone get a decent amount of hours' sleep the night before is really important and can make or break the day, but I feel so pressured to get to WWoHP early!!!


----------



## txmama

Hi all.  We arrived at IOA about 3:30pm, after checking into RPR.  Our goal was to explore the "rest" of the park, knowing WWOHP would be insanity.  And it was packed; but there wasn't any timed entry or anything, we just walked in.  We rode Hippogriff in about 3 minutes (using our resort guest Express passes) but didn't attempt anything else.  

With the express passes, we walked on every other (non-WWOHP) ride we wanted to do.  It was amazing.

Tomorrow we'll do early entry and hopefully be able to do more!


----------



## txmama

p.s. for context, FJ wait was 90 mins and Hippogriff read 35 mins.


----------



## ducky_love

txmama said:


> p.s. for context, FJ wait was 90 mins and Hippogriff read 35 mins.



Wow- I have seen that on just a regular Saturday!  I thought it would be crazier!!  Maybe the extended hours are helping?


----------



## txmama

This morning we arrived at the gates of IOA at about 7:30 for the 8am open for resort guests.  They began letting us in around 5 til 8.  We were among the first 100 into WWOHP.  There was a long, backed-up line for Forbidden Journey (the start of which was around Olivander's) - which stood there until nearly 8:15 and folks were getting cranky.  Then they let them walk briskly up to the castle.

Those of us heading to Olivander's figured this out eventually and went to the right to get in that line.  We were in the third group allowed in, after waiting about 20 minutes.  That actually gave the FJ line time to die down a bit and we basically walked through quickly all the way to the room with Harry, Ron, and Hermoine.  It still moved pretty fast after that though.

Everything was much, much less crowded than it was on Saturday, all the way up until 11am when we headed out.

It was wonderful!  We're big fans and it was heaven for us.


----------



## tink1953

*Posted this in another thread but will do it here too....

today we arrived around 1:30 at WWOHP and walked around looking at everything, thinking FJ would not be doable on a weekend day...well I was wrong.

Wait said 30 mins....I took the single rider line and walked right on..

came back later (around 5:30) to ride again and wait was just 20 mins, so we did the wait to see everything and then jumped in the single rider line (husband took the chicken exit, hah He gets sick, I told him no way he could ride it) again I just walked on...no wait either time.

Going again Tuesday and will let you know the wait time then.

BArb*


----------



## Tadsgirl

tink1953 said:


> *
> Going again Tuesday and will let you know the wait time then.
> 
> BArb*



Wow, thanks Barb.  We will be there on Thursday!


----------



## mesaboy2

Tadsgirl said:


> Wow, thanks Barb.  We will be there on Thursday!



So will I.  Good luck with the child-swap/single-rider/castle-tour stuff on FJ.  Let us know how it went!


----------



## ChrisFL

Arrived at about 9:30AM this morning, Forbidden journey went from a 10 minute wait to a 30 minute wait while we were entering. After we exited, it was up to a 60 minute wait.

The wait line for Ollivanders was pretty long, stretching past those other shops to the left side of it around the corner of where the small stage is.

The rest of the parks weren't that busy, longest wait of the day was 25 minutes for Jaws


----------



## Tadsgirl

mesaboy2 said:


> So will I.  Good luck with the child-swap/single-rider/castle-tour stuff on FJ.  Let us know how it went!



I will!


----------



## Coach81

nice thread


----------



## SnowWtch

We'll be there on Thursday and are hoping the shops aren't that hard to get into. We aren't riding the rides or eating there. We just want to wander around.


----------



## w and r

Will IOA likely be very busy February 16-18?  I think this is just before presidents day?


----------



## w and r

Will IOA likely be very busy February 16-18?  I think this is just before presidents day?


----------



## Lou Holtz

If you look at the park hours for IOA on the Universal website, how late the hours are will tell you how busy they expect any particular day to be.


----------



## Ltl Mermaid

Hi! I am going to UO on Friday and plan on spending trhe morning at IOA and WWOHP, a few hours at USF, and then back to WWOHP at IOA. I want to ride FJ at around 645 (IOA closes at 7pm) using the single rider line (there are 4 of us). Approximately how long is the average wait time for FJ using the single rider line at around that time. Does anyone have any experience in this?

I have tickets for ICE! at Gaylord Palms and we have to get to the resort between 8-815pm and we need to grab a quick bite at Citywalk (at the food court) before we leave. 

Is this a feasible plan? Thanks!


----------



## Ultimate17

You might be cutting it close. I doubt the line at FJ will be very long for single riders, but you aren't giving much slack. Its a long walk to the garage from WWOHP. Then you gotta get outta the garage at closing, then you gotta fight I-4 traffic on a Friday. If it were me, I'd hit up FJ earlier and still plan on tyring to leave the park around 6 or 6:30. Then grab food near Buena Vista ensuring I had time to get to Gaylord. 

I live in Orlando and know traffic on Fridays can be very unpredictable.


----------



## ducky_love

Ltl Mermaid said:


> Hi! I am going to UO on Friday and plan on spending trhe morning at IOA and WWOHP, a few hours at USF, and then back to WWOHP at IOA. I want to ride FJ at around 645 (IOA closes at 7pm) using the single rider line (there are 4 of us). Approximately how long is the average wait time for FJ using the single rider line at around that time. Does anyone have any experience in this?
> 
> I have tickets for ICE! at Gaylord Palms and we have to get to the resort between 8-815pm and we need to grab a quick bite at Citywalk (at the food court) before we leave.
> 
> Is this a feasible plan? Thanks!



Ok- if this were ME then I could keep this schedule.  But I hustle through the crowds and know back roads to take if I-4 is a disaster (which it often is on Friday afternoons).  The single rider line at FJ is normally a 10 minute wait all day.  I would go a little earlier and give yourself a little more time.  

Not to mention Gaylord is a BIG place and you might get a little turned around.  For ICE it is best to park to the far right near the conference entrance, but parking may not be available in that lot.  If you have to park on the other side of the building you could have a 15 -20 minute walk ahead of you.  If you decide to run early the H2O grill on property is yummy and affordable or there is a McDonalds & Chick-fil-a just around the corner on 192.


----------



## Ltl Mermaid

Thanks to both of you! I am very quick in a crowd BUT I do not know the area very well in terms of traffic times for driving. In your experience, how long does it usually take to get from UO to Gaylord Palms on a Friday night (approximately of course). 

I am doing FJ earlier in the day but really wanted to try and hit it up a second time since I am such a HUGE Potter fan. Plus I wanted to see WWOHP at night.

Unfortunately I already bought my ICE! tickets before they extended the IOA park hours to 7pm and all of our other nights are booked with other reservations at WDW itself. 

If we have to wait until after ICE! to eat, we can but it would be a late meal for us since we wouldn't be able to eat until after 9pm. Not ideal but we can if we must. 

What time SHOULD we get in line for FJ (single rider line) in order to safely make it to ICE! by 815pm?

Thanks SO much!


----------



## Timmy Boy

Hey guys, I ran over to the park today after class. There are small wreaths (sp?) on the Hogsmeade doors. OMG though, the park was DEAD. Great for us guests, probably not so great for Universal, as they want it busy.

Dragon's Challenge was posted at 5 minutes. They had 4 trains on (2 per side) and were almost running empty trains. I rode 6 times, 3 Horntail, 3 Fireball. On 2 of the Horntail rides, and 1 on the Fireball rides, I actually had the entire back row to myself, and the rest of the train was empty except for the front row which had people. I have NEVER seen it that empty.

Forbidden Journey was posted a 10. Yes, a 10 minute wait. I used singles and got in in like, 2. I'm happy to report that the effect where your faces appear are back! However, the Dragon's steam out of his mouth was out though 

Hippogriff was 5 as well. Team Members were friendly, and the park was clean. Overall a good time. It's kind of crazy how the parks can be absolutely crazy for Thanksgiving, be dead like today, then be an absolute madhouse by the end of this month. Oh yeah, Ollivander's line was probably a 1 or 2 show wait.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Timmy Boy said:


> Hey guys, I ran over to the park today after class. There are small wreaths (sp?) on the Hogsmeade doors. OMG though, the park was DEAD. Great for us guests, probably not so great for Universal, as they want it busy.
> 
> Dragon's Challenge was posted at 5 minutes. They had 4 trains on (2 per side) and were almost running empty trains. I rode 6 times, 3 Horntail, 3 Fireball. On 2 of the Horntail rides, and 1 on the Fireball rides, I actually had the entire back row to myself, and the rest of the train was empty except for the front row which had people. I have NEVER seen it that empty.
> 
> Forbidden Journey was posted a 10. Yes, a 10 minute wait. I used singles and got in in like, 2. I'm happy to report that the effect where your faces appear are back! However, the Dragon's steam out of his mouth was out though
> 
> Hippogriff was 5 as well. Team Members were friendly, and the park was clean. Overall a good time. It's kind of crazy how the parks can be absolutely crazy for Thanksgiving, be dead like today, then be an absolute madhouse by the end of this month. Oh yeah, Ollivander's line was probably a 1 or 2 show wait.



I saw this too, though I saw a 20 posted at FJ when I was in the area (shortly after 3pm). I also saw no dragon steam/breath, and the face effect worked, but not properly. 3/4 of the faces showed.

There was no line for single riders, no wait for at the Hog's Head, the main butterbeer cart only had about 3 people waiting on each side. There were still a lot of people, but it was not packed!

Over on the Studios side, Rockit was a 5! ROTM was no wait. Also, ballons are up over at USF.


----------



## tink1953

*we were there as well today...everything was a walk on at both parks.

no crowds at all...

no wait at forbidden journey and into Olivandors too..(this time he picked an adult for the wand, has anyone ever seen this happen before?? I thought he always chose kids  and yes there were kids there)

Universal was the same.....

BArb*


----------



## geenerbell

We were there today as well. IMHO it was the perfect day. I think mid-week+morning thunderstorms forecast=No lines at FJ!!! We arrived at 8:30 and were the 8th and 9th person in line at the front gates. I only saw two or three groups use the Early Entry. We walked to HP and walked on FJ. Then went to Olivanders, waited one show and got in. MY SON WAS PICKED TO HAVE A WAND CHOSE HIM!! WOW!!! We then went back and walked on FJ-5 minute wait time posted. My son rode 3 more times in the single rider line with no wait. Two times was enough for me!! We had a day to remember. Thanks everyone on this board for all the great info. Loved every minute!


----------



## Echo queen

tink1953 said:


> *we were there as well today...everything was a walk on at both parks.
> 
> no crowds at all...
> 
> no wait at forbidden journey and into Olivandors too..(this time he picked an adult for the wand, has anyone ever seen this happen before?? I thought he always chose kids  and yes there were kids there)
> 
> Universal was the same.....
> 
> BArb*



An adult has posted here that they were picked at Olivandors, my son was picked to his surprise.


----------



## lori1043

I was there too today and it was my first time and it was FABULOUS! Forget the rest of the parks- WWoHP is a place I could stay at all day. And we almost did.

We rode with ZERO wait, FJ 4x(once there was a 20 minute wait posted but we walked on), Dragon Challenge each side 2x, FoH 2x(kinda funny it's so slow and different, but I liked the scenery). We were there at rope drop and stayed till 5. We wandered over to Jurassic Park(what a disappointment the water ride was), did the Dudley Do Right flume thing(has to be a blast when hot!)and the Marvel area(loud and headache forming) but LOVED Hulk, of course. Walked on 3x.
Suess was positively adorable but my kids weren't interested, but there were no lines. We did go into that QS place and met Grinch and Cat in the Hat and Thing 1. That was cute. The place is al Christmas-ed up! My favorite Christmas decor in both parks for sure.

We walked right back around to WWoHP. Nothing else interesed us. We tried for Posiedon 2x but the times were always 20 minutes later then when we arrived, so we walked on over to HP and were perfectly happy. We actualy did the walk through at the castle so we could actually enjoy and get the whole story going through the lines that you do not get when there is no wait.

As a bonus, My DD11, in line for Dragon Challenge ride, tells me, "hey, mom, that kid over there looks like the kid from American Idol, you know the one who did really well? he's got the same spiky hair and nose". We kept peeking and just decided this kid looked like him a bit- but then I overheard the guy with him ask him if he keeps in touch with any of his AI contenstants and he said "yeah", so that verified that we saw Aaron Kelly 2 people in front of us. Kinda cool. If I had know I'd have asked him for a pic-poor guy- some crazy woman in line asking for pics with her kid.

We went over to US after(thinking they closed at 7, like IoA) and rode ET and the Mummy. We could tried other things but all of us agreed we'd do better just staying in WWoHP. US was completely empty. I took pics of the streets b/c there was hardly a soul on them. I wondered what it looked like in summer in front of the Mummy ride(Another one we really liked). Literally deserted.

The longest line we waited in was for Ollivanders-about half hour. But we were super lucky, blessed(whatever you wanna call it) b/c our 11 year old was picked for a wand. Yeah, it's hype, they make $32 every 5 minutes b/c are you really NOT gonna buy the wand "made for your kid"(lol). It's ALL she wanted all day long. It made her year. Plus, she had saved for it, but I paid half.

We actually went for my now 13 year olds birthday(we live nearby and we each pick a park to go to on our birthdays). We only went to Universal b/c I had come comp tickets that we were saving for when HP opened(but i was not braving the crowds before now). We have WDW AP's, so we usually go there.

My daughter had a WONDERFUL birthday and we all had a blast and I don't think the day could've been better.

Anyway- this is the perfect week to be here!

Hope I helped someone- especially a newbie with DD's who are tweens or now a teen!

Lori


----------



## mollybeasley

I hope it's like this when I get there on the 13th! Or maybe Wednesday will be the better day.


----------



## dryomama

We are headed to HP on Dec 15, which is a Wednesday.  I sure hope crowds are LOW!!!  It will be our first time there!!!


----------



## Lucky4me

mollybeasley said:


> I hope it's like this when I get there on the 13th! Or maybe Wednesday will be the better day.



I think Wednesday morning is the best time to visit any theme park. Don't have any data to back that up, just my over all experience. I think for a lot of people it's a "rest" day in the middle of their trips.


----------



## mesaboy2

Went today and it was much like reports from yesterday--virtually dead.  Walked on--no wait at all--virtually everything at Universal, including FJ (twice), DC (both sides), and Hippogriff.  For FJ, walked without stopping through the main line for the fun of it (I was a single today) after doing the SR line (faces and dragon-smoke both times).  Walked all the way up and on Hippogriff.  After riding Hippogriff, literally no one at gates to replace anybody--I almost did it again without getting off.

Stores in WWoHP also dead, and Ollivanders--yes Ollivanders!--had NO ONE waiting outside except a lonely TM 20 minutes before closing.  Did it just for fun....  Never saw more than a 1- or 2-show wait for it after 4.

Other attractions around Uni without any waits:  Spiderman, Hulk, Mummy.  Less than 5 minutes each for Twister and Terminator.  Less than 10 minutes each for Simpsons and Neutron, but those were only because the previous show wasn't out yet.

Longest I waited all day was about 20 minutes for Hollywood Rip Ride Rockit and Poseidon's Fury, neither of which I had done before.  HRRR was okay, not as good as Hulk, and Posiedon's Fury was a big old "meh".


----------



## ducky_love

Yep- crowds were awesome yesterday!!! 

I didn't get a face or skull on HP and I was careful to smile for the camera.  I really think my glasses screw something up.  That was ok because I have never seen WWOHP so empty.  It was fun talking to the TMs they all were "in character" and seemed to be having a great time.  It makes you see how nice the park would be if it wasn't such a zoo all the time.


----------



## mesaboy2

ducky_love said:


> Yep- crowds were awesome yesterday!!!
> 
> I didn't get a face or skull on HP and I was careful to smile for the camera.  *I really think my glasses screw something up.*  That was ok because I have never seen WWOHP so empty.  It was fun talking to the TMs they all were "in character" and seemed to be having a great time.  It makes you see how nice the park would be if it wasn't such a zoo all the time.



Huh, interesting idea.  This is probably coincidence but I wore contacts yesterday and saw my face.  I think my previous times with skulls I had glasses--I know at least once I did.  Perhaps the glare from the lenses has something to do with it....

I was making idle chat with a TM yesterday at WWoHP and she said, like we have heard around here, that there is talk of expanding WWoHP more into Lost Continent.  We'll just have to see.

And on a crowd-related note, this TM also mentioned the number 9,000 a couple of times.  I think she was saying that was the supposed capacity of WWoHP.  If I got that right, that seemed high to me, but I never heard a number before.


----------



## fairyprincess88

I'm hoping for some slow winter crowds when I head down Feb 4-7.  The only times I have been at WWoHP so far was in the summer and it was a mad house, plus face melting hot.  A fellow Potter nerd friend wants to go and I'm always willing(thank you South West for your winter fares).  It would be lovely to actually have the space to explore the area without needing a cattle prod. *crossing fingers*


----------



## syenisch

Don't see any reason why Feb 4-7 would be crowded.  The holiday rush will be long over, and that's well before Spring Break.


----------



## andrewsmommy

fairyprincess88 said:


> I'm hoping for some slow winter crowds when I head down Feb 4-7.  The only times I have been at WWoHP so far was in the summer and it was a mad house, plus face melting hot.  A fellow Potter nerd friend wants to go and I'm always willing(thank you South West for your winter fares).  It would be lovely to actually have the space to explore the area without needing a cattle prod. *crossing fingers*



We'll be there Feb 3-5 - hoping for slow crowds too!


----------



## rangerxenos

I think we may try Universal tomorrow, I am hoping that the low crowds continue!


----------



## lori1043

no Mardi Gras either. it's late this year.

You get high crowds when Mardi Gras, Daytona and Presidents day are all in the same week.


----------



## lkmom

We will be there also Feb 4-6.

Question:  We're arriving very late Thursday night on 2/3.  Planning on parks on Friday and Saturday.  We'll be staying onsite so have early entry.  

I'm thinking we will be tired Friday and we should sleep in a little and go to US on Friday and then get up early for early entry to IOA on Saturday. 

We could go to the parks a little bit on Sunday before leaving but it won't be a full day so it would more than likely be to redo anything we really liked or catch something we didn't get to the first two days. 

I've heard Saturday's are usually busier for Harry Potter.   Are we better off going to IOA on Friday instead even though we will have had a late night traveling on Thursday?


----------



## Its Eeior

I will be at WWOHP next Sat and was wondering how the crowds were today? Anybody here make it last weekend?


----------



## A Mickeyfan

I will be heading to Universal and Disney from the 18th - 24th.. yes, I am a bit nuts.  I know it will be super crowded, but I want to do it this time.  I may even go again on my birthday.. the 28th, but just for the day.  I have to see if my sister or kids want to go with me then too..   I really don't expect to even get on FJ after the 20th.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

mesaboy2 said:


> And on a crowd-related note, this TM also mentioned the number 9,000 a couple of times.  I think she was saying that was the supposed capacity of WWoHP.  If I got that right, that seemed high to me, but I never heard a number before.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiMHTK15Pik


----------



## Laurabearz

the Dark Marauder said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiMHTK15Pik


----------



## JAL2525

Going down in a couple of weeks...anyone with any background on new attractions and the holiday's care to venture a guess as to what it will be like?


----------



## mesaboy2

the Dark Marauder said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiMHTK15Pik



LOL, I had no idea I was unwittingly quoting pop-culture.  I'm starting to show my age.


----------



## briar_rose_59

A friend and I were there this past Friday Dec 3 in the morning/afternoon (headed back to Disney for MNSSHP that night). Crowds were VERY low in the morning. Dragon Challenge was 10 mins the whole time we were there so we rode each side once. Forbidden Journey was a 15-20 minute wait I believe, we only rode it once because I didn't feel well after riding. Also rode Flight of the Hyppogriff with a 5-10 minute wait.  

Outside of HP Hulk had a 5 minute wait, Spiderman was 5-10 minutes, we went over to US to try the Simpsons ride but it had a 20 minute wait and that would have only given us 5-10 minutes to get back through the park/city walk to our shuttle so we skipped it and just checked out the kwik-e-mart instead.


----------



## Tree-via

Saturday's crowd was not too bad, except for midday.  (we bailed and went to the other side of the park around 1 and came back later.)

The wizard at Ollivander's door said that it was a good Sat.  He had seen much worse and some better.

The longest we waited in line was "90 min." for the Forbidden Journey.  By just before closing time, my 13 yr. old was riding the Dragon Challenge over and over again, just walking around to do it again.


----------



## Tadsgirl

Its Eeior said:


> I will be at WWOHP next Sat and was wondering how the crowds were today? Anybody here make it last weekend?


We were there 12/2 thru 12/4.

The crowds were heavy but not crazy on Saturday.  We found that if you wait for the big rides until after six, you have less than a 20 minute wait.

Suess Landing was crowded because Grinchmas opened.  WWOHP was stuffed but not packed.  You could easily get around people with strollers and wheelchairs.  After seven, we went through FJ's que twice without too many stops.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Tadsgirl

mesaboy2 said:


> So will I.  Good luck with the child-swap/single-rider/castle-tour stuff on FJ.  Let us know how it went!



Hi Barb!
My daughter braved it up and went on the ride.  I'm so proud of her.
The older one rode it twice, and the picture of her at the end is priceless.  She is totally hiding from it.  The dementors freaked her out.
My husband made it once. (motion sick on that but not on Dragon Challenge, go figure)
My Goddaughter and I did it four times.

We had someone throw up and stop the ride on Friday. (not from our group)  I'm amazed at how quick the clean up was!


----------



## EllynE

Any thoughts on how it would be today (the 7th)...thanks!


----------



## ducky_love

EllynE said:


> Any thoughts on how it would be today (the 7th)...thanks!



If it is anything like Sunday was it will be dreamy!  Perfect low crowds!!  Of course, it is also really cold today.  Bundle up!!


----------



## CTDisneyfan816

I am in line now. Sign said 30 minute wait.


----------



## Tadsgirl

ctdisneyfan816 said:


> i am in line now. Sign said 30 minute wait.



jealous!!!!!


----------



## lori1043

Tadsgirl said:


> Hi Barb!
> My daughter braved it up and went on the ride. I'm so proud of her.
> The older one rode it twice, and the picture of her at the end is priceless. She is totally hiding from it. The dementors freaked her out.
> My husband made it once. (motion sick on that but not on Dragon Challenge, go figure)
> My Goddaughter and I did it four times.
> 
> We had someone throw up and stop the ride on Friday. (not from our group) I'm amazed at how quick the clean up was!


 

My husband is like that too- he cannot handle any of those simulator type rides. He rode FJ once and it made him feel funny so he didn't do it again. He also cannot tolerate Star Tours or any motion simulator type ride at all. But roller coasters- he LOVES!! he did DC a few times and Hulk 3x.

I gues he needs the real action not the simulated kind-LOL!!!


----------



## consultant

It would be helpful if when people posted wait times, they would at least post what time of day it was when you rode, if not also the day.  Seems like most posts are missing one or the other or both.

Has anyone been at the park on a day when it is open until 10 PM and can tell what the lines were like after 8 PM.  It seems like the majority of park goers have young children with little patience so they tend to go first thing when they get there.  Which means unless you are one of the first in the park, the lines get long quickly (on high-volume days/holidays/breaks/etc).  I would think things really peter out after 8 PM when all the kids have left to go back to their hotels to go to bed.  

But I rarely seen anyone post who was at the park both at opening and after 8 PM on the same day.


----------



## flfun

lori1043 said:


> My husband is like that too- he cannot handle any of those simulator type rides. He rode FJ once and it made him feel funny so he didn't do it again. He also cannot tolerate Star Tours or any motion simulator type ride at all. But roller coasters- he LOVES!! he did DC a few times and Hulk 3x.
> 
> I gues he needs the real action not the simulated kind-LOL!!!





Seems like Star Tours gets most people with motion sickness tendencies, myself included.  I love Spidey and Soarin, I think the difference is stagnant air.  Hoping for the best with FJ!


----------



## gibbersome

flfun said:


> Seems like Star Tours gets most people with motion sickness tendencies, myself included.  I love Spidey and Soarin, I think the difference is stagnant air.  Hoping for the best with FJ!



Ack, Star Tours made us mildly sick, but not as much as Mission Space. Is FJ much worse?


----------



## SnowWtch

We were quite surprised on Thursday when we went to WWOHP and were able to get in the shops and tour the castle with no trouble at all.  We didn't ride the rides but we walked in to every shop and got everything we were looking for.  It was great.  We got there about 11am and were done at 3pm.  We even just walked in to Three Broomsticks for lunch and were seated right in the center of the room.  It was great.  We took lots of pictures and had a blast.  We used our Butterbeer mug and got the Pear Cider as a refill since it was less than a dollar.  That Pear Cider was the best cider I've ever had.


----------



## consultant

SnowWtch said:


> We were quite surprised on Thursday when we went to WWOHP and were able to get in the shops and tour the castle with no trouble at all.  We didn't ride the rides but we walked in to every shop and got everything we were looking for.  It was great.  We got there about 11am and were done at 3pm.  We even just walked in to Three Broomsticks for lunch and were seated right in the center of the room.  It was great.  We took lots of pictures and had a blast.  We used our Butterbeer mug and got the Pear Cider as a refill since it was less than a dollar.  That Pear Cider was the best cider I've ever had.



Pretty much any park is going to be uncrowded on a weekday during low-season so I don't find that surprising at all.  The lowest season is Fall after the kids go back to school (excluding Thanksgiving week all the way up to mid December).  After New Years there are some low weeks but you start to run into Winter & Spring Breaks from Feb through April. 

I'm still curious if anyone compared early morning to late evening (after 8) during high-season (Summer or Holiday weekend) when the park was opened until 10 PM.  So far from the initial few feedbacks it is looking like you might be able to get in either a ride or Olivanders right after opening but thereafter the lines grow long FAST, but then after 8 PM all the kiddies go back to go to bed and the lines go back down.  Seems like most head to Potter in the early morn and don't stick around into the late evening.


----------



## disdream00

We were at Universal Saturday and Sunday, Dec 4 and 5 (first timers here).  We spent Friday at Epcot, and it was a madhouse, I was expecting the worst for Universal the next day.  We did not get out there until noon, so we thought we wouldn't even attempt to go to Harry Potter that day, and went to the Universal side.  We were pleasantly surprised that we were able to get on several rides, including Simpsons and MIB with little to no wait. At around 3:30 pm we decided to just go to IOA to check it out, maybe take some daylight pictures of Hogsmeade.  We were also hungry, so we thought maybe we would try our luck at Three Broomsticks.  Well, we walked right in, got our food and were seated immediately, it was maybe 1/3 full.  Although the area looked crowded, we could go into all the stores except Ollivanders.  The posted time for FJ was 45 minutes, so we decided to do it: it was more like 25.  After this, posted time for Dragons was 10 min, but my sons were able to walk right on. Sunday we did the same thing, went to Universal side first and did not get to HP until 4:15 pm, and it was even less crowded, there was little to no wait for anything except Ollivanders.
We spent 2 days at this park, no express pass, got there around noon both days and were able to do every ride and show we wanted to do at least once, many twice, and left before park closing both days.
RE FJ and motion sickness: I am sad to have to tell you that it was a bad one for me.  I am a severe motion sickness sufferer, but with Bonine I am able to ride mostly everything at Disney, including tea cups. I have not braved MS, so I can't comment on that, but had no problems anywhere else other than a little queasiness at Star Tours.
Well, my luck did not hold at Universal: the first problem was at the Simpson's ride: I had to close my eyes half-way through it and felt a little bad for about 15 min after, but got over it.  FJ almost killed me, I had my eyes closed the entire time and barely made it off the ride, through the store and across the way to the bathrooms before getting quite sick
Oh well, at least I tried, and it was great just being there and going through the village and the castle. My sons of course loved it, they did not inherit my queasiness and can do all this stuff over and over.


----------



## consultant

disdream00 said:


> We were at Universal Saturday and Sunday, Dec 4 and 5 (first timers here)..<snip>.. We were pleasantly surprised that we were able to get on several rides, including Simpsons and MIB with little to no wait...<snip>... we would try our luck at Three Broomsticks.  Well, we walked right in, got our food and were seated immediately, it was maybe 1/3 full.  Although the area looked crowded, we could go into all the stores except Ollivanders.  The posted time for FJ was 45 minutes, so we decided to do it: it was more like 25.  After this, posted time for Dragons was 10 min, but my sons were able to walk right on. Sunday we did the same thing, went to Universal side first and did not get to HP until 4:15 pm, and it was even less crowded<snip>



This is a little surprising to me for Potter on the weekend, but the non-holiday weekends from Sep to Mid Dec are the lowest crowds all year at the parks so it isn't too surprising.  (Congrats on picking a great time to go.)

It seems from surveying weekend trip reports for the last couple of months that maybe some of the initial super high demand for Potter is subsiding a bit.  I'm sure it will be a madhouse around Christmas, New Years, and then the most popular Spring Break weeks, but this is encouraging news.


----------



## disdream00

consultant said:


> This is a little surprising to me for Potter on the weekend, but the non-holiday weekends from Sep to Mid Dec are the lowest crowds all year at the parks so it isn't too surprising.  (Congrats on picking a great time to go.)



Why thank you for the congrats, but it was just dumb luck, or beginner's, if you wish. This was the only weekend we could fly down and still be able to use our GAD free Disney vouchers, so we went for it.  
Trust me, it was more than a little surprising for me also to see these low crowds after realizing this was the beginning weekend for Pop Warners and for Grinchmas.  There was nothing available to stay onsite Saturday night, so I was fully prepared to buy the express pass for at least Sunday if things were too crazy; I am very glad I did not need to do that!  
We really are not morning people, I knew our chances of making it for park opening were slim, but I think this worked out in our favor.  I believe like you do that most people flock to HP in the morning, we saw masses of people leaving the area each day as we were coming in.  I am just so happy we were able to be there and do everything we wanted to do, it was a great weekend.


----------



## rjvose17

Alright, so my family and I are at IOA today. We were there last May and I got lucky enough to be part of the preview with limited people let in at WWHOP. Thankfully I was able to see it then, because if today was my first time I would have been super disapointed. Today, to me, was CRAZY! It was a really weird day, there were lots of people there but ride times weren't crazy. It was almost like there were people there that have never seen anything before, or they were shot with the "confudus" (spelling) charm. People just stood there looking around right in the middle of the walk ways just standing, not moving, even when I would say "excuse me" to get through they would just look at me like I had three heads. We have a 7 yr old and a 4 yr old with a very small single stroller and ended up dumping it off in several spots because we couldn't even push a stroller through stores, or even just the general walking areas. This doesn't apply to just Harry Potter either, it was the entire park! I don't know what was with people today but it was very unenjoyable to be there today. My husband and I did FJ today, but as single riders since we have the kids, and it was walk on. The line for olivanders was over an hour and security actually had to go on the bridge from JP to WWHOP to get people to move and they had to go into Filches to get people to actually move. It was so weird. I am glad that today wasn't my first and probably won't be my last trip to IOA because if it was I would have been super irritated and disapointed. It felt like both the people and the team members of IOA all acted as if it was the very first day of opening and no one knew what to do, where to walk, how to speak, and were all dumbfounded. I don't know if anyone else that was at the park today felt that way or if it was just us, except we have been there many many times in the past ten years and today was by far the most uncomfortable irritating day I have ever spent there. Oh well, we are here for another week and a half so maybe we will go back and it won't be so weird.


----------



## lori1043

gibbersome said:


> Ack, Star Tours made us mildly sick, but not as much as Mission Space. Is FJ much worse?


 
I can handle all of these rides, although Star Tours makes me feel a little funny. I love the fast version of Mission Space to. FJ was AWESOME, I rode it 4 times (2x in a row, then again later in the day). My husband, who has issues with Star Tours AND Mission Space came off of FJ with a funny face- said it was really good but once was enough cuz it made him queasy.



disdream00 said:


> We were at Universal Saturday and Sunday, Dec 4 and 5 (first timers here). We spent Friday at Epcot, and it was a madhouse, I was expecting the worst for Universal the next day. We did not get out there until noon, so we thought we wouldn't even attempt to go to Harry Potter that day, and went to the Universal side. We were pleasantly surprised that we were able to get on several rides, including Simpsons and MIB with little to no wait. At around 3:30 pm we decided to just go to IOA to check it out, maybe take some daylight pictures of Hogsmeade. We were also hungry, so we thought maybe we would try our luck at Three Broomsticks. Well, we walked right in, got our food and were seated immediately, it was maybe 1/3 full. Although the area looked crowded, we could go into all the stores except Ollivanders. The posted time for FJ was 45 minutes, so we decided to do it: it was more like 25. After this, posted time for Dragons was 10 min, but my sons were able to walk right on. Sunday we did the same thing, went to Universal side first and did not get to HP until 4:15 pm, and it was even less crowded, there was little to no wait for anything except Ollivanders.
> We spent 2 days at this park, no express pass, got there around noon both days and were able to do every ride and show we wanted to do at least once, many twice, and left before park closing both days.
> RE FJ and motion sickness: I am sad to have to tell you that it was a bad one for me. I am a severe motion sickness sufferer, but with Bonine I am able to ride mostly everything at Disney, including tea cups. I have not braved MS, so I can't comment on that, but had no problems anywhere else other than a little queasiness at Star Tours.
> Well, my luck did not hold at Universal: the first problem was at the Simpson's ride: I had to close my eyes half-way through it and felt a little bad for about 15 min after, but got over it. FJ almost killed me, I had my eyes closed the entire time and barely made it off the ride, through the store and across the way to the bathrooms before getting quite sick
> Oh well, at least I tried, and it was great just being there and going through the village and the castle. My sons of course loved it, they did not inherit my queasiness and can do all this stuff over and over.


 
I think EPCOT was crazy crowded b/c the were taping the Christmas Parade at MK. Everyone disperses I guess.

I thought closing your eyes made it worse, but then again, I dont have those queasy issues. I absolutely cannot do the teacups though!!! That'll have me out for about 15 minutes. I did ride once with DD(now 13) and looked right at her through my camera and she spun me like crazy. I did ok focusing on the tiny screen, I guess. But I don't like that ride.


To the poster who asked the time of day the rides wait times:
On Wednesday, December 1st, IoA, WWoHP, there were no waits oretty much all day. FJ had a 20 minute wait on thier sign at about 4pm, but it was really about 10 minutes. No wait except for at Ollivanders from pretty much opening till about 2 or 3pm- about 30 minutes. After that it looked MUCH lighter.


----------



## kellieinwonderland

rjvose17 said:


> Alright, so my family and I are at IOA today. We were there last May and I got lucky enough to be part of the preview with limited people let in at WWHOP. Thankfully I was able to see it then, because if today was my first time I would have been super disapointed. Today, to me, was CRAZY! It was a really weird day, there were lots of people there but ride times weren't crazy. It was almost like there were people there that have never seen anything before, or they were shot with the "confudus" (spelling) charm. People just stood there looking around right in the middle of the walk ways just standing, not moving, even when I would say "excuse me" to get through they would just look at me like I had three heads. We have a 7 yr old and a 4 yr old with a very small single stroller and ended up dumping it off in several spots because we couldn't even push a stroller through stores, or even just the general walking areas. This doesn't apply to just Harry Potter either, it was the entire park! I don't know what was with people today but it was very unenjoyable to be there today. My husband and I did FJ today, but as single riders since we have the kids, and it was walk on. The line for olivanders was over an hour and security actually had to go on the bridge from JP to WWHOP to get people to move and they had to go into Filches to get people to actually move. It was so weird. I am glad that today wasn't my first and probably won't be my last trip to IOA because if it was I would have been super irritated and disapointed. It felt like both the people and the team members of IOA all acted as if it was the very first day of opening and no one knew what to do, where to walk, how to speak, and were all dumbfounded. I don't know if anyone else that was at the park today felt that way or if it was just us, except we have been there many many times in the past ten years and today was by far the most uncomfortable irritating day I have ever spent there. Oh well, we are here for another week and a half so maybe we will go back and it won't be so weird.



Hmmm I'm surprised at your experience because we were at IOA today and thought crowds were very low. We were in Harry Potter from 8am to around 11am or so and then again from 1pm to 2pm and we never saw forbidden journey over 30 minutes. Olivanders was long after 10am, but I think that's pretty typical.  The area was a little crowded in the afternoon but not so bad that we had any problems walking around.  I saw some short lines outside some of the stores at one point, but then when I checked back after riding a ride the lines weren't there anymore.  We did leave IOA by 3 but before that it didn't seem like the park was very crowded and there were lots of walk on rides.  I did see a brazilian tour group so we made sure not to head to the same rides that they did.  Universal studios was dead in the afternoon.  We're heading back to IOA tomorrow so hopefully the crowds will be low!


----------



## mesaboy2

kellieinwonderland said:


> Hmmm I'm surprised at your experience because we were at IOA today and thought crowds were very low. We were in Harry Potter from 8am to around 11am or so and then again from 1pm to 2pm and we never saw forbidden journey over 30 minutes. Olivanders was long after 10am, but I think that's pretty typical.  The area was a little crowded in the afternoon but not so bad that we had any problems walking around.  I saw some short lines outside some of the stores at one point, but then when I checked back after riding a ride the lines weren't there anymore.  We did leave IOA by 3 but before that it didn't seem like the park was very crowded and there were lots of walk on rides.  I did see a brazilian tour group so we made sure not to head to the same rides that they did.  Universal studios was dead in the afternoon.  We're heading back to IOA tomorrow so hopefully the crowds will be low!



This is pretty much what I saw a week ago myself.  Busy yes, but nowhere near the craziness of the other 3-4 times or so I've visited since WWoHP.

By the way, I've worked on aviation simulators for 20 years.  The reason a simulator ride gets some people sick--who have no qualms about the craziest coasters--is that the sim is trying to trick your brain into thinking it is doing something it isn't.  If the visual scene is not timed to within, say 10 milliseconds of the motion system, then your eyes are seeing something happen that doesn't agree with your sense of balance in your inner ear.  The human brain is very perceptive and can tell that something isn't quite right and tells you so by becoming a little disoriented.  On a coaster, nothing is faked so everything that is happening is in tune--eyes and sense of balance and stuff.  In my experience, it is not that you are on the end of a robotic arm going through practical sets that gets people sick, it's the relative lack of motion on the ride while you're watching screens that make you think you're diving on a magic bench following crazy wizards on broomsticks.


----------



## ChrisFL

mesaboy2 said:


> This is pretty much what I saw a week ago myself.  Busy yes, but nowhere near the craziness of the other 3-4 times or so I've visited since WWoHP.
> 
> By the way, I've worked on aviation simulators for 20 years.  The reason a simulator ride gets some people sick--who have no qualms about the craziest coasters--is that the sim is trying to trick your brain into thinking it is doing something it isn't.  If the visual scene is not timed to within, say 10 milliseconds of the motion system, then your eyes are seeing something happen that doesn't agree with your sense of balance in your inner ear.  The human brain is very perceptive and can tell that something isn't quite right and tells you so by becoming a little disoriented.  On coaster, nothing is faked so everything that is happening is in tune--eyes and sense of balance and stuff.  In my experience, it is not that you are on the end of a robotic arm going through practical sets that gets people sick, it's the relative lack of motion on the ride while your watching screens that make you think you're diving on a magic bench following crazy wizards on broomsticks.



Yep, thats why I mentioned earlier that sometimes the film and ride vehicle could be slightly out of synch, making you feel sick one ride, but not another time.

This effect is also part of why Mission:Space got such a bad reputation...where if you do look left or right, the entire visual perception can get thrown off and make you really ill


----------



## rjvose17

kellieinwonderland said:


> Hmmm I'm surprised at your experience because we were at IOA today and thought crowds were very low. We were in Harry Potter from 8am to around 11am or so and then again from 1pm to 2pm and we never saw forbidden journey over 30 minutes. Olivanders was long after 10am, but I think that's pretty typical.  The area was a little crowded in the afternoon but not so bad that we had any problems walking around.  I saw some short lines outside some of the stores at one point, but then when I checked back after riding a ride the lines weren't there anymore.  We did leave IOA by 3 but before that it didn't seem like the park was very crowded and there were lots of walk on rides.  I did see a brazilian tour group so we made sure not to head to the same rides that they did.  Universal studios was dead in the afternoon.  We're heading back to IOA tomorrow so hopefully the crowds will be low!





Like I said, it was a strange day at the parks. FJ was walk on for single riders like us and so were most of the rides it was just the people as a whole were really strange. Just standing, not moving, not doing anything. We were there from about 10-2pm and were able to do all that we wanted to do. Again like I said I didnt find it so bad I won't be back, it was just a strange day at the parks for us, or perhaps, I am just spoiled where the last dozen times we have been it's been very quiet and I have to re-adjust to the crowds. I am glad to hear that maybe it was just me, and others had a good time at the park!


----------



## KellyWasHere

We went today and this past Thursday.  Much busier today, but the wait time for Fj was max 60 minutes, which I saw around 3 pm.  I can't imagine how packed the park is on truly busy days.


----------



## gibbersome

lori1043 said:


> I can handle all of these rides, although Star Tours makes me feel a little funny. I love the fast version of Mission Space to. FJ was AWESOME, I rode it 4 times (2x in a row, then again later in the day). My husband, who has issues with Star Tours AND Mission Space came off of FJ with a funny face- said it was really good but once was enough cuz it made him queasy.



Thank you for the input. My gf is a huge Potter fan so I know we're going at least once. After that, I'll let her do the single rider line!


----------



## tammyroo

So, we are going to be at WWOHP on the 23rd and we get early access to the park since we are staying on property.  Its a 7am--OMG!  Should we get there even earlier and queue up to get in the park right when it opens?  Or, can we just mosey on over at get there right at 7?


----------



## Praise2Him

We were there on July 4th and EE was at 7 a.m. We got to the gate about 6:45 and there were already people in line. I'd try to get there between 6:30 and 7:00 if you're trying for Olivanders first. We got in the 2nd show.


----------



## mollybeasley

We arrived 12/13 Monday afternoon (around 2-3pm). It was a cold day, but it felt right at WWOHP because of the snow on the buildings. There were No lines at WWOHP. Ollivander's had a line of maybe 20 people. The shops were all small and a little crowded (partly with employees dressed as wizards), but we had no problems.

We arrived to WWOHP from the Suess side and it took us a while to find Forbidden Journey because I was looking for a line!  Signage was a problem all over IOA in my opinion.  

The only delay to Forbidden Journey was waiting a few minutes for my husband to put the bag in the locker.  If you see a sign that says 60 minutes - ignore it. There was no wait at all to enter the castle. If there is a line to the lockers, it would be on the right side of the entry.  If you stay to the left, you can walk right in.

It's quite a walk through the castle to the ride, but there is a lot to see. The first time you go through, don't rush. Move to the rail and let people pass you if you want to linger or take a picture. You can always take the single rider shortcut next time. 

I went on the ride twice in a row. I loved it. I only felt queasy at the very end.  I get nauseous easily, but I followed my doctor's advice - focus your eyes on something specific as you're going through the ride. The problem at the end was two sections where there was only a wall to look at. I think if they changed that, people would get less queasy. So if you want to close your eyes, close them after you see all the Hogwarts people clapping for you.


----------



## damo

mollybeasley said:


> Wednesday afternoon (around 2-3pm). It was a cold day, but it felt right at WWOHP because of the snow on the buildings. There were No lines at WWOHP. Ollivander's had a line of maybe 20 people. The shops were all small and a little crowded (partly with employees dressed as wizards), but we had no problems.
> 
> We arrived to WWOHP from the Suess side and it took us a while to find Forbidden Journey because I was looking for a line!  Signage was a problem all over IOA in my opinion.
> 
> The only delay to Forbidden Journey was waiting a few minutes for my husband to put the bag in the locker.  If you see a sign that says 60 minutes - ignore it. There was no wait at all to enter the castle. If there is a line to the lockers, it would be on the right side of the entry.  If you stay to the left, you can walk right in.
> 
> It's quite a walk through the castle to the ride, but there is a lot to see. The first time you go through, don't rush. Move to the rail and let people pass you if you want to linger or take a picture. You can always take the single rider shortcut next time.
> 
> I went on the ride twice in a row. I loved it. I only felt queasy at the very end.  I get nauseous easily, but I followed my doctor's advice - focus your eyes on something specific as you're going through the ride. The problem at the end was two sections where there was only a wall to look at. I think if they changed that, people would get less queasy. So if you want to close your eyes, close them after you see all the Hogwarts people clapping for you.



When the crowds are a little larger, you won't be allowed to move to the rail and let people pass.  TMs will be telling you to move along.  If you want to tour the castle, it is best to do the touring line.

The sign that tells you how long the wait is, means how long it will take you to actual get to the ride part, not enter the castle.


----------



## Lupin

My wife and I checked into the Royal Pacific around 11:30pm on last Tuesday (12/7) night.  It was our first time staying at Universal and visiting their parks in about 15 years.  We were really impressed considering that our expectations were kind of low.

We got to WWOHP at around 8:15 in the morning and while there was a steady crowd of resort guests walking through the gates, there was no line for Ollivanders or the Forbidden Journey.  The shops were easy to navigate and there were plenty of opportunities to take pictures without inconveniencing anybody.  At about 9:30 the crowds started to really pick up and from then on there were lots of people.  We ate at the Three Broomsticks for lunch and had to wait about 7 minutes in line before ordering.  The crowds overall weren't nearly as bad as I anticipated.  I highly recommend staying at the Universal resort just to get in that extra hour before everyone else is allowed into the park.  It made a HUGE difference!

The rest of Universal was pretty empty, especially the older park.  We skipped the big rollercoasters and water rides (too cold), so we didn't wait for anything like Jaws, Mummy, Spiderman or ET.  Then we spent the next 4 days at WDW and it was utter chaos everywhere we went.    

My wife and I are huge Harry Potter geeks, and we absolutely loved the new park.


----------



## Hombre59

How do you guys think the crowds will be this upcoming Sunday, Tuesday, and Wednesday?


----------



## the Dark Marauder

This week is going to be Very Busy. The following week is going to be Extremely Busy.

Park Hours of 8a-10p mean there will be long lines just to get in to the WWOHP, most likely.


----------



## GreyStr0ke

I was there on Saturday and got in at 7am because I was staying at RPR. We went straight to FJ and there was a decent sized line already started outside the castle. Luckily, it was the line for lockers. The ride had issues during the startup cycle and didn't end up opening until 8am. At that time, the line was already an hour long. Around noon, it was at only 20 minutes. It had been raining most of the morning though and was a little chilly. I think I saw it get back to 75 min before we left later that day.


----------



## geenab

We just left hp this morning.  We got there early because we are staying onsite at universal.  So we got in line for the forbidden journey and ..... The ride is broken down.  We waited for 45 minutes for nothing, then went to havebreakfastat the 3 broomsticks.  You have to make your res through your hotel, and we had tickets for 8 am breakfast.  Food was awful.  After choking down the breakfast we tried to at least get into dervish and banges.  But the line to get into the shop was awful.

  It was freezing, and,frustrated and tired, we left.  If you are headed there now you will have to get a ticket just to enter hogsmede.  Good luck to you.  We are done with universal.  Disney handles ride problems so much more successfully.


----------



## ducky_love

geenab said:


> It was freezing, and,frustrated and tired, we left.  If you are headed there now you will have to get a ticket just to enter hogsmede.  Good luck to you.  We are done with universal.  Disney handles ride problems so much more successfully.



  I'm so sorry you had a rough morning.  I hope you don't give up on Universal.  They have a lot of great things to offer.  You might want to try back this afternoon after the rush is over at WWOHP.

Either way I hope the rest of your trip is much better.


----------



## Praise2Him

My DS is a TM at Universal/IOA and he just texted me that there's a 2 hour wait to get into WWOHP right now


----------



## ducky_love

OY!!  I hope it dies down.  Not that we planned to go to WWOHP today but I'd like to get in the park!! LOL!


----------



## fairyprincess88

geenab said:


> We are done with universal.  Disney handles ride problems so much more successfully.



Not being a smart aleck but that really gave me a giggle.  Disney once left me stuck on It's a Small World for 62 minutes exactly....and they didn't turn the song off!  I almost needed therapy to get over that experiece.  Haven't been back on the "Dolls of Torture" ride since.  Ugh, still gives me chills just thinking about it.


----------



## phamton

fairyprincess88 said:


> Not being a smart aleck but that really gave me a giggle.  Disney once left me stuck on It's a Small World for 62 minutes exactly....and they didn't turn the song off!  I almost needed therapy to get over that experiece.  Haven't been back on the "Dolls of Torture" ride since.  Ugh, still gives me chills just thinking about it.



I had an issue with Toy Story Mania.  It was AP preview so I arrived first thing that morning.  Got on the ride with no wait and it stopped within 30 seconds.  I was walked off the ride, given nothing, and told to check back later.  I hung around for 4 hours at the park waiting for it to open.  It never did, so I went home. I specifically went to the park just to ride Toy Story Mania.  I wasn't angry at Disney as i realize that tech issues happen and I am sure that Disney and Universal both want to get a ride up and running as soon as possible.  And speaking of bad food, I was really disappointed in the food at Cinderella's Royal Table breakfast but I was there to meet the characters so I didn't really mind.

There are several threads on the themepark forum with people who are upset with Disney rides being down.  The first thread on that forum was one complaining about missing park opening and reservations because of monorail issues during park opening: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2617145 and talking about the overcrowding.  So it happens everywhere.  It certainly wouldn't keep me from going back.

Everyone needs to realize that all of the themeparks are very crowded right now.  I expect both Disney and Universal to reach park capacity during this holiday season.  2 hours waits will be the norm at all of the most popular rides at both Disney and Universal during the next couple of weeks.


----------



## ducky_love

Maybe the OP hasn't been around for the first year of Disney rides being open?  We used to take bets on if Test Track would be broken down when it first opened, LOL.  We spent more time waiting in line to be turned away than waiting in line to actually ride!!  

And WWOHP is very crowded.. but it is no worse than say the Osborne Family Light.  There just aren't attractions to break down for that.  Though, when the lights "dance" people stop and it can get scary crowded!!  

I don't think Disney handles anything "better" I just think they have more space.  Anyway - I am so off topic!!  I'll try for a crowd report tonight!!


----------



## phamton

ducky_love said:


> Maybe the OP hasn't been around for the first year of Disney rides being open?  We used to take bets on if Test Track would be broken down when it first opened, LOL.  We spent more time waiting in line to be turned away than waiting in line to actually ride!!


  How could I forget TT?  I waited in line for that ride 8 different times before i ever got to actually ride it.

There's another thread complaining about how Disney handles rope drop and the stampeding: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2617062

Ducky, it wasn't busy much on Saturday but starting yesterday, the crowd level really started picking up.  I expect it may be pretty crowded today.


----------



## mollybeasley

geenab said:


> We just left hp this morning.  We got there early because we are staying onsite at universal.  So we got in line for the forbidden journey and ..... The ride is broken down.  We waited for 45 minutes for nothing, then went to havebreakfastat the 3 broomsticks.  You have to make your res through your hotel, and we had tickets for 8 am breakfast.  Food was awful.  After choking down the breakfast we tried to at least get into dervish and banges.  But the line to get into the shop was awful.
> 
> It was freezing, and,frustrated and tired, we left.  If you are headed there now you will have to get a ticket just to enter hogsmede.  Good luck to you.  We are done with universal.  Disney handles ride problems so much more successfully.



It happens at both Disney and Universal, and I don't think Disney handles it any better. People are just used to it more at Disney. Last week I fought hard to get everyone up early to get to DHS, and ALL THREE of the headliners broke down at the same time. DHS did absolutely nothing to make up for it. The lines for everything else became unusually long and there were no fast passes for them. The lines for TSM were frequently 60-120 minutes long even though it was a relatively light week.

We also had problems with the fast pass machines all week at Disney. Some blamed the cold.  At nearly every FP ride, at least one of our cards would get stuck in the machine and we'd have to find someone to help get it out.


----------



## ducky_love

We rolled up on WWOHP around 7:30pm tonight.  We walked up to JP and we were directed to the bridge to LC (not a great sign).  Once there I asked about the wait to get into WWOHP and the TM told me we could walk right in.  It was busy, but I have seen it worse.  

The parks were really not that bad!  I would also not trust the signs at the front of the park.  It said the Suess trolly ride was a 45 minute wait and when we got there it was 10 minutes!!

Fear not - it has been worse!!


----------



## mollybeasley

damo said:


> When the crowds are a little larger, you won't be allowed to move to the rail and let people pass.  TMs will be telling you to move along.  If you want to tour the castle, it is best to do the touring line.
> 
> The sign that tells you how long the wait is, means how long it will take you to actual get to the ride part, not enter the castle.




The sign said 60 minutes, but it probably took only about 10 minutes to walk through the castle to the ride. (I wasn't looking at my watch.)  We could have run through the walkways at a few spots, but we frequently stopped to take pictures along the way.  People are very happy if you let them go ahead of you in line, so it was no problem to linger when we wanted to.  We waited a few minutes at the end of the line for the loading.


----------



## TIGGERGUY

Late at night is definitely the way to go for WWOHP.  We hit there around 9:15pm tonight.  Hippogriff was a walk on so we rode it twice.  Headed to FJ around 9:45, which had a posted 60 minute wait time but we were on in less than 15 minutes.  Hit US in the morning and save Potterland for the end of your day.  The view from the first hill on Hippogriff at night makes it all worth it.


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

What do you guys think for January 3rd? How will it be? We're travelling from WDW early so we can get there when IOA opens and go directly to WWoHP


----------



## MIChessGuy

I always make the effort to get to the park early, as my niece and I did back in August for FJ.  We were stuck inside the castle for ~30 minutes or so while the TMs remedied a ride breakdown.  And then, the big finish:  I didn't fit into the test seat and had to do the Fatty Walk of Shame.  (This was before the modified seats.)   D'oh


----------



## Magpie

geenab said:


> We just left hp this morning.  We got there early because we are staying onsite at universal.  So we got in line for the forbidden journey and ..... The ride is broken down.  We waited for 45 minutes for nothing, then went to havebreakfastat the 3 broomsticks.  You have to make your res through your hotel, and we had tickets for 8 am breakfast.  Food was awful.  After choking down the breakfast we tried to at least get into dervish and banges.  But the line to get into the shop was awful.
> 
> It was freezing, and,frustrated and tired, we left.  If you are headed there now you will have to get a ticket just to enter hogsmede.  Good luck to you.  We are done with universal.  Disney handles ride problems so much more successfully.



Sorry to hear the ride broke down.  We were there all last week, and it never broke down once, though we rode it every day.

As for breakfast, everyone has different tastes, I guess...  We thought the Three Broomsticks breakfast was quite yummy.  I especially liked the black pudding, so everyone gave me theirs.  And the baked beans reminded us of home!

But maybe you should have ordered something else off the menu?

If you're intending to give it another try, here's some tips...

1.  Leave your hotel at least half an hour before guests are allowed in.  So if the park opens at 8, that means you walk out of your room at 7:30.  They start letting people through the gates about 15 minutes before "official" opening.

2.  Have a plan, do what you want to do in the first hour or so, and then leave that section of the park and go visit Jurassic Park, or Marvel Island, or basically anywhere else in Universal.  Harry Potter is a madhouse during the day, but the rest of the two parks are lovely.

2.  Return in the evening after it gets dark.  Things quiet down a LOT just before closing.  If the Forbidden Journey says 30 minutes or less, it's a walk-on.  Literally!

3.  If you want to browse a shop in peace, then duck into the shop just before closing.  The shops stay open until the security folks sweeping the park get around to you - so depending what end of the park they start at and depending on how busy it is, that might be anywhere between 15 minutes to half an hour.

4.  Dress for the weather!  Seriously, it makes a huge difference in your enjoyment, when you aren't freezing.

Good luck with the rest of your vacation!

(My husband and my son once got stuck in the Tarzan room of the Great Movie Ride for 30 minutes.  Tarzan kept swinging back and forth and screaming until they were just about ready to hop out of their ride vehicle and start smashing things.  )


----------



## mesaboy2

Caribbeanprincess said:


> What do you guys think for January 3rd? How will it be? We're travelling from WDW early so we can get there when IOA opens and go directly to WWoHP



My money's on it being almost dead.  Good luck!


----------



## Jason71

phamton said:


> Ducky, it wasn't busy much on Saturday but starting yesterday, the crowd level really started picking up.  I expect it may be pretty crowded today.



It was rainy on Saturday, but I was still surprised in the middle of the afternoon to find no lines at the shops (other than Olivander's) and only a 20-minute wait for FJ.  Falsely confident, I went back with other friends on Sunday--only to find a posted hour-wait just to get into WWOHP itself!  And that was with a line for Grinchmas stretching thru half of Seuss Landing!  The entire lagoon-side courtyard behind JP Discovery Center seemed to be filled with switchbacks.

Keep in mind, Touring Plans has has the past couple days as only "6"s.  The "10"s theoretically don't kick in until tomorrow.  I am curious to see how bad Sunday/Monday get next week.


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

Oh, I hope so! That would be wonderful! :

I'm getting a few crazy days at WDW next week and then calm the next week! Best of both worlds!


----------



## klacey1

Is is still seeming like Sunday is the best day to go? Thanks to having to make our August 2010 dining reservations in FEBRUARY (we're staying at POR from August 24-31 and cabbing it/Mears-ing over to US/IOA for the day), I have to plan which day we'd like to go to WWoHP that early as well. Since we'll be there Wednesday-Wednesday, we will be there over a Sunday. However, since the FL kids will be back it school, would it make more sense to go on say, Thursday instead? I know this is so, SO far in advance to ask, but what do veterans think? Thursday or Sunday in late August?


----------



## wingnutty99

I've never posted on a message board before and am probably a bit of an old fart, but thought I'd share our family experience over the past few days.

My wife and I have grown up with Disney and have taken our 11 and 8 year old sons there since they were babies.  However, we're all also huge Harry Potter fans and thought we'd split our trip between Disney and Universal this year.  

Our first day in the parks was this past Saturday, the 17th, and we went to Universal.  We arrived in the park about 8:30 and went straight to HP and the FJ ride.  As mentioned in previous posts, the weather was pretty crummy, but I was still surprised by how few people were there.  By 11:00 we had ridden FJ twice, Hippogriff and Dragon Challenge once each and been through Ollivanders and Zonkos.  Tried the butterbeer and pumpkin juice.  The rest of the family preferred the butterbeer, but I thought the pumpkin juice was pretty good!

We went back today and the crowd had definitely changed.  We arrived at the park right as they were letting folks in (other than those staying at the resorts).  We went back to FJ and the posted wait was 90 minutes, but we were through the ride and back out in under an hour.  Did Dragon Challenge and Hippogriff a couple of more times.  Ollivanders line was very long.

After walking around and taking all of the pictures we missed on Saturday during the rain, we left to explore the rest of the park.  At this point, they were handing out return passes for later in the day in front of the Mythos restaurant.  If you didn't have one of these, you couldn't get back into the HP area at all.  

Around lunch we met up with my in-laws and they wanted to check out HP.  I found the "fast pass" guy and grabbed one for 2:30 -3:30.  Just had to tell him the size of our party ... didn't have to show park tickets or anything ... I was surprised by that.  

It was an absolute zoo when we returned around 3:00.  You could barely walk around Hogsmeade.  Strangely though, Dragon Challenge continued to be a walk on ride, much to the delight of my 8 year old.  FJ was posted as a 2 hour wait.  My sister-in-law wanted to give it a try and someone mentioned that the single rider line was short.  Was it ever!  We tried it and the wait was about 5 minutes!  This is definitely the way to go with these types of crowds.

Anyways, we had a blast.  Even though we're still Disney fanatics, we definitely enjoyed our trip to Universal.  Hope there are a couple of nuggets of info in here that someone will find useful!


----------



## phamton

Thanks, Wingnutty.  It's always great to hear of others' experiences.  A reminder about single rider is definitely helpful.  I'm glad you had a good time.  Don't be a stranger on the board. Stick around!  Oh, and welcome!


----------



## geenab

Thanks Magpie, but we did all those things.  We were up at 5:30, and on the first boat from our hotel at 6:15.  We were in WWoHP by 7.  I guess that is why I was so frustrated after making such a special effort.  

Also, I don't think the castle is heated.  We were stuck in one spot in an unheated room for a long time and got chilled even though we were dressed for the weather (It was about 45 degrees F).  

We probably should have gone back that night, but after being yelled at by staff for going in the wrong door twice, while we were searching for somewhere to warm up, we were done.  The rest of the park is not open at 7 am, only WWoHP.  Not even the bathrooms.  

I do believe the best plan is to go at night, after 8.  And go as a single rider.


----------



## marinapj

What's the deal with Three Broomsticks? Do you need a reservation for lunch, or do they take walk-ons? What kind of food do they serve?


----------



## damo

marinapj said:


> What's the deal with Three Broomsticks? Do you need a reservation for lunch, or do they take walk-ons? What kind of food do they serve?



Lunch and dinner are all for walk ons.  It is only breakfast that is by reservation.


----------



## SmallWorld71

marinapj said:


> What's the deal with Three Broomsticks? Do you need a reservation for lunch, or do they take walk-ons? What kind of food do they serve?



I'm sure someone here has more comprehensive info. for you, but when we went we had: roast chicken meal (or rotisserie?) and rib meal, both of there came with roast potatoes and corn on the cob. Everything was good except the corn. One "turkey" leg which was just OK. And the cornish pasties meal - these were very dry and I was the only one who would eat them. 

The TM's there were very organized. There was a line to get in and once you made it up to the ordering counter, someone then showed you to your table. This was much easier than vying for a spot in the crowds. Overall, a good experience although the food wasn't particularly memorable.


----------



## phamton

geenab said:


> The rest of the park is not open at 7 am, only WWoHP.  Not even the bathrooms.


  The restrooms are always open.  Maybe it was being cleaned but even then you can go in.


----------



## PrincessTiffany

We went to IOA on Wednesday, Dec. 15 and Thursday, Dec. 16.  WWHP was packed!  We have 4 kids and have never split up to do rides, but we did the single rider line on FJ and it worked out great!  The standby line was always between 60 and 90 minutes, but we never waited more than 10 minutes in the single rider line.  We did the casle tour (no riding) after we did the single rider line a few times.  The Hippogriff line was about 20 minutes and so was the Dragons line.  The Ollivander's line was so long we never even tried to get in there.  There were also lines for all the stores.  We did make it into Honey Dukes and Zonko's and they were great.

The lines in the other parts of the park were fairly low, 20 minutes or below.


----------



## mariks714

We are planning on going to WWoHP on February 6 and just realized that it falls on Superbowl Sunday.  Do you think that it will be less busy as the day goes on because of the game?  Are Sundays generally a good day of the week to go?  Thanks!


----------



## f86sabjf

Dec 22
  The wife went today with her mom . They got into the park at 8:30am and had to get a return time of 11:30am. The ride line was 1hr  posted but moved quicker. The restaraunt was on a 2hr wait.


----------



## karriemouse

We arrived yesterday at 11.30am and after seemingly being directed over the entire park we got a return pass for 2.50pm and then walked straight out again and had a wonderful lunch at Margaritaville!

When we got in FJ was posted at 75mins but we were through in much less, DD was a walk on and the Hippogriff was about 20mins. Three Broomsticks had a line past the restrooms at 3pm but we went at 5.30pm with no wait. 

By the evening all the wait times had shot up and FJ had broken. We literally couldn't walk through the crowds near Hogwarts so left at 6.30pm.

Our thoughts? (Compared with our last visit in Aug.)

The return pass was by far the best option and I would highly recommend it but the organisation of getting it left a lot to be desired. Better location and much better directions and signage were needed.

Walking through Hogsmeade was at times dangerous and a one way system would have improved things. 

The team member at the castle directing people to the locker or ride line needed to be at least a mile further down the line - many people were stood for ages in the locker line believing it was the ride line. Again more signage and better directions are needed.

For shopping try the main shop near the park entrance (not all the merchandise is available) - we were able to get the robes my daughter wanted there on the way in and in much less cramped surroundings.

This does sound quite negative but the idea was to 'tell it like it was'!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

It's a learning process. This is WWOHP's first Holiday Hell Season ever. Any time there's a new, major-ticket item expansion, the first year is always chaotic, especially in the summer/winter peak seasons.


----------



## jandm

Jason71 said:


> It was rainy on Saturday, but I was still surprised in the middle of the afternoon to find no lines at the shops (other than Olivander's) and only a 20-minute wait for FJ.  Falsely confident, I went back with other friends on Sunday--only to find a posted hour-wait just to get into WWOHP itself!  And that was with a line for Grinchmas stretching thru half of Seuss Landing!  The entire lagoon-side courtyard behind JP Discovery Center seemed to be filled with switchbacks.
> 
> Keep in mind, Touring Plans has has the past couple days as only "6"s.  The "10"s theoretically don't kick in until tomorrow.  I am curious to see how bad Sunday/Monday get next week.



Is that the same Touring Plans as the Disney one? I'm trying to find one for IOA and can't. Could you let me know what website? Thanks!!


----------



## mollybeasley

jandm said:


> Is that the same Touring Plans as the Disney one? I'm trying to find one for IOA and can't. Could you let me know what website? Thanks!!



Touringplans.com

I use Touring Plans LINES feature, and I chat on there too. They have a beta (test) site set up to post lines at the Universal parks but I don't think many people have it. Employees post some days, and my son posted a few lines last week (it was hard to get a good signal). So far today, no one has posted wait times at either Universal park. 

If you have the Unofficial Guide to WDW, you can subscribe to their online site for about $7. It's very useful for WDW parks. I would guess that they'll have it set up for Universal this summer. If you want to volunteer to post lines at Universal, send them an email. I learned about it while chatting on their wdwchat page.


----------



## Donald Applecore

karriemouse said:


> The return pass was by far the best option and I would highly recommend it but the organisation of getting it left a lot to be desired. Better location and much better directions and signage were needed.



I've missed this - what exactly is the return pass & how does it work?
TIA!!!!!


----------



## mollybeasley

klacey1 said:


> Is is still seeming like Sunday is the best day to go? Thanks to having to make our August 2010 dining reservations in FEBRUARY (we're staying at POR from August 24-31 and cabbing it/Mears-ing over to US/IOA for the day), I have to plan which day we'd like to go to WWoHP that early as well. Since we'll be there Wednesday-Wednesday, we will be there over a Sunday. However, since the FL kids will be back it school, would it make more sense to go on say, Thursday instead? I know this is so, SO far in advance to ask, but what do veterans think? Thursday or Sunday in late August?



I would keep reading this thread, especially as you get closer.  I watched it carefully before my trip last week.  It seemed that the lightest crowds were earlier in the week (Monday- Wednesday), with mixed reports for Sundays (Sunday nights were better). I opted to go on Monday and Tuesday and that worked out really well for us. It was also very cold those days (I have a hat on in all the pictures) so that probably helped keep the crowds lower.  

I also checked the hotel sites to see the rates and availability for the Universal hotels. One rule of thumb for WDW, is that they lower the rates (or offer discounts such as free dining) when room sales are slower. So lower room rates should equal lower crowds. I don't think that will tell you much from day to day, but it made me decide to avoid the weekend.


----------



## damo

Donald Applecore said:


> I've missed this - what exactly is the return pass & how does it work?
> TIA!!!!!



It is a "fastpass" to get into the Wizarding World with a given time to enter.


----------



## palmtreegirl

Here now, we had to wait in a stand by queque for about 15 min. Then we were lead into the Harry Potter section. It's so crowded, lines for all the stores. 

Waited only 5 minutes for Dragon Challenge, that was fun!

Now we're waiting for Forbidden Journey, 90 minute wait.

Fun but very crowded!


----------



## Hombre59

Ive always wondered, even with dragon challenge in the HP area, i have never experienced a long queue at it. Is it because of the amount of cars or just not that many people ride it?


----------



## SmallWorld71

Hombre59 said:


> Ive always wondered, even with dragon challenge in the HP area, i have never experienced a long queue at it. Is it because of the amount of cars or just not that many people ride it?



I don't know. But, I will say that out of the two coasters in the park, DH, DS15 and DS11 all preferred the Hulk. They all rode DC a few times, but it wasn't a ride the boys wanted to ride over and over like FJ, Hulk or Spiderman.


----------



## tammyroo

Just returned from our WDW/US/IOA trip yesterday.  Went to WWOHP on 12/22 and US on 12/21.  It was CROWDED!!  We stayed on property at RPH and it was gorgeous and well worth the price since we could access WWOHP earlier.
We were on the first water taxi at 6:15am and in at the gates by 6:25am.  They opened the gates at 6:35am and there was a mad dash for WWOHP....I didn't run but others were sprinting.  Most everyone headed straight for Forbidden Journey.  We headed for Ollivander's.  We were in the first show for Ollivanders and it ended up being a wise choice.  We bought wands and a few pins and were out of the store fairly quickly with very low crowds.  Later in the day there was a line to get in the store.  
We headed over to Forbidden Journey which was looong.  Evidently, the ride wasn't operational and the line wrapped around the outside of the back fence bordering Jurassic Park area.  We were moving slowly and spent about 30 minutes before the ride was operational.  Once that happened it only took another 25-30 minutes but that was also because the line slows down somewhat as people are trying to see the castle.  Side note:  a TM was very rude to a guy in line who asked if the ride was broken...she flat out denied it and told him if it was broken he wouldn't be here. Snotty. What is the deal with acknowledging there are problems...people can get out of line if they know.  Anyhoo... well worth the wait.
We wanted to get some scarfs and pins and had checked out Filch's first, which was a madhouse.  Poorly designed with the exit being dumped in such a confined space.  We didn't bother shopping in there.
Ended up back in line at the Dervish and Banges but a TM came over and asked if anyone just wanted scarves or pins and she escorted us to the Owl Post checkout, went inside to retrieve our merchandise and we were done in like 5 minutes.  NOTE:  The Hogwarts emblem scarves were all sold out (sold only at Filch's).  Luckily, we just wanted the house color scarves which Dervish and Banges had plenty of.
We took our time and looked around and went in all the stores.  A bit claustrophobic for me.  When we left at around 11 the standby line was 90 minutes long to get into WWOHP.  There were lines for everything...the restaurants, the shops, taking pictures with the train/conductor etc.  Interestingly, no line for the Dueling Dragons coaster.
We went in expecting the looong lines and crowds so were fairly patient.  Getting up that early takes a toll on the rest of the day though so if I go back it will be during at time when crowds are lower.  Our crew thoroughly enjoyed the experience.


----------



## karriemouse

Donald Applecore said:


> I've missed this - what exactly is the return pass & how does it work?
> TIA!!!!!



It's a fastpass for a later return time - one is valid for two people and they were being distributed near Ripsaw Falls. 

The only way to go when the wait to enter is 90mins!


----------



## kpk89

My friend is on her way there now -- I will have to pass this info along!  

so jealous ...


----------



## phamton

tammyroo said:


> Side note:  a TM was very rude to a guy in line who asked if the ride was broken...she flat out denied it and told him if it was broken he wouldn't be here. Snotty. What is the deal with acknowledging there are problems...people can get out of line if they know.



I think the reason is because of the word "broken".  The ride wasn't broken.  If a ride is broken, it will be down for hours or even days (such as when Rip Ride Rock-it was broken.)  Broken means, they have to replace parts, etc.  Computer errors just means the ride has to be reset and the track has to be checked and then the cars have to be cycled.  The ride itself is not broken.


----------



## tammyroo

phamton said:


> I think the reason is because of the word "broken".  The ride wasn't broken.  If a ride is broken, it will be down for hours or even days (such as when Rip Ride Rock-it was broken.)  Broken means, they have to replace parts, etc.  Computer errors just means the ride has to be reset and the track has to be checked and then the cars have to be cycled.  The ride itself is not broken.



I agree that the word "broken" seemed to strike a nerve.  Another cast member did quite a melodramatic little act when we asked the same thing during a 45 minute wait for the Poseidon ride.  It was almost comical.  I think they both knew what was meant and could have just clarified without all of the drama though. Next time I'll use "operational" or "running" or something


----------



## dqpowell

karriemouse said:


> It's a fastpass for a later return time - one is valid for two people and they were being distributed near Ripsaw Falls.
> 
> The only way to go when the wait to enter is 90mins!



To clarify, because I don't think it's been thoroughly explained yet...

This is not really a fastpass in the Disney sense. It doesn't get you on a _ride_. It's more like an appointment card which will allow you to enter that section of the park -- the Wizarding World of Harry Potter, aka Hogsmeade Village. That section of the park gets incredibly crowded on some days -- so much so that they have to limit the number of people allowed into the area. Once you use the pass, you'll only end up inside the village, and you'll still have whatever long wait at each ride or shop that exists at that time.



phamton said:


> I think the reason is because of the word "broken".  The ride wasn't broken.  If a ride is broken, it will be down for hours or even days (such as when Rip Ride Rock-it was broken.)  Broken means, they have to replace parts, etc.  Computer errors just means the ride has to be reset and the track has to be checked and then the cars have to be cycled.  The ride itself is not broken.



I was second in the single riders line at FJ during one of these situations ('the ride is down') back in August. It wasn't "broken" by their definition of "broken," but in a more general sense, it *is* broken. The time it takes to reset or fix it is irrelevant. Any time it's not capable of performing the function for which it was designed, it's broken.

I was close enough to see what they were trying to do to get it going again, and to overhear some of the TMs talking about it. They tried several 'quick resets' ("quick" being a relative term), and all of them failed. The ride would sort of start up as it's supposed to when it's running normally, and the lights would dim, but in each case it didn't last longer than about 4 or 6 seconds before the lights came back on and the ride went back into the non-working state. 

Finally they decided they had to do a "full reset." Everybody that was already on the ride at some stage was walked off the ride from wherever they were at the time and had to stand in an already-crowded queueing area while they slowly ran the empty ride vehicles by, closing the shoulder harnesses on each one and hitting the "ready" button as it passed. This went on for at least 10 - 15 minutes, and I was just about ready to give up and leave the line. (Several people had done that already.) But I stuck it out, since I had never ridden before, and eventually whatever was causing the error condition was cleared. They put everybody who remained from the walk-off group on first, and then finally (after waiting for almost an hour in the same spot) I got to board.

The very worst thing about waiting in that area of the queue all that time was that I must have heard the sorting hat's ride safety speech/poem a few dozen times. It was amusing the first time or two, and tolerable the next 5 or 6 times. But it actually got quite annoying after that, and I really do not want to have to hear it ever again. I didn't count, but I must have heard it at least 30 or 40 times. I can't imagine what torture it is for TMs who work the front of the queue to hear it all day, every day. Maybe they become numb to it and don't even notice it after a while. 

David


----------



## damo

Often the ride has to be shut down to clean up when people have vomitted.  So it isn't "broken" it is just being sanitized.  Then it has to be reset.  This takes time.


----------



## phamton

dqpowell said:


> I was second in the single riders line at FJ during one of these situations ('the ride is down') back in August. It wasn't "broken" by their definition of "broken," but in a more general sense, it *is* broken. The time it takes to reset or fix it is irrelevant. Any time it's not capable of performing the function for which it was designed, it's broken.



Suppose you left your lights on your car all night.  The next day, you go to start it and it won't turn over.  Do you say that your car is broken or do you say you have a dead battery that you need to jump?  The ride isn't broken and neither is your car.  Sometimes, like Damo says, they have a protein spill and other times the computer just needs to reboot. None of these means it is broken.  A team member who likes his/her job is never going to say it is broken either at Disney or Universal unless it really is broken. Whenever the computer has to reboot, they have to cycle the cars for safety reasons. Nothing is broken.

There is a reason behind the recycling of cars.  I'll try to explain it in a way that most can understand.  You are cooking bacon and the smoke made the fire alarm go off.  You know that there is no real fire so you disarm the alarm and air out the house.  You don't go looking for a fire because you assume that it was just the bacon cooking.  But what if, unbeknownst to you, that there was a real fire in the attic at the same time as you were cooking and you cut off the alarm thinking it was just the bacon burning?  That could be a deadly mistake.  So even though they may know exactly why the computer shutdown and that it was a glitch, they still have to cycle the cars to make sure that there is no real problem. It is a safety feature so you don't overlook a potential problem. They do not override any computer warnings even if they are sure the computer just needs to reboot.

I know it just sounds like semantics to you when you use the term "broken" but that is not a term that castmembers or team members use unless it is truly broken. The way the Orlando news works around here is it would be on the 6 o'clock news headlining "Forbidden Journey broken says team member to park goers."


----------



## Dax

I went to both US and IOA yesterday(Christmas Day)...what a NIGHTMARE!...LOL...not that I didnt expect it. The crowds were pretty heavy...We arrived around 1p, but it looks like the crowds were bad, and they had the lines set up for the Harry Potter..thankfully they were not needed when we got there.

Shops were PACKED, but everyone was in decent cheer. FJ was at a 75min wait most of the day, with the shortest wait going to Dragon Challenge at 5min Most of the rides in both parks were averaged 45-75min most of the day.


----------



## dqpowell

damo said:


> Often the ride has to be shut down to clean up when people have vomitted.  So it isn't "broken" it is just being sanitized.  Then it has to be reset.  This takes time.



In my case, it had nothing to do with vomit. They tried doing a so-called "quick reset" (whatever that is) several times, and it always failed. It was only after a half hour or more of failed quick resets that they walked everybody off the ride and did a full check/reboot/whatever.

I _know_ these things take time -- never said they didn't, or shouldn't. I was only describing what happened when I was there.



phamton said:


> Suppose you left your lights on your car all night.  The next day, you go to start it and it won't turn over.  Do you say that your car is broken or do you say you have a dead battery that you need to jump?



What do _I_ say in that situation? _I_ say the battery's dead. But it is perfectly legitimate for others in the same situation to say the car is broken. "Broken" does not have the kind of hyper-specific meaning that you're trying to assign to it. Something doesn't have to be physically split in two or missing pieces to be broken.

I didn't even raise this issue because I care about the definition of "broken." I'm simply reacting to the unreasonable/snotty attitudes described here on the part(s) of employees who treat guests rudely for using the term "broken." I know Universal doesn't want people to use the term "broken" when the ride is being reset. But that is no reason to react negatively when somebody asks. A polite response would be something like "the ride is having a minor maintenance issue, and will be back up and running as soon as possible."



> The ride isn't broken and neither is your car.  Sometimes, like Damo says, they have a protein spill and other times the computer just needs to reboot.



Doesn't matter what the reason is -- both are broken. 

broken  bro·ken  --

adjective
1. reduced to fragments; fragmented.
2. ruptured; torn; fractured.
*3. not functioning properly; out of working order.*
4. Meteorology. (of sky cover) being more than half, but not totally, covered by clouds.
[...]



> The way the Orlando news works around here is it would be on the 6 o'clock news headlining "Forbidden Journey broken says team member to park goers."



Again, I understand _why_ the team members don't use the term "broken" in those situations. But it's still a valid term and they still should not be rude to guests who use it.

David


----------



## Timmy Boy

Guest:  "Why is the ride broken?"

TM:  "It's not broken, the ride just stopped for a bit.  It should be going again within 10 minutes."

Guest:  "What exactly happened, I need to know."

TM:  "Well, the ride thought that something was wrong, and for everyone's safety, the ride shut itself down.  It's doing what it was designed to do."

Guest:  "So it is broken"

TM: "No, it's not broken, like I said, the ride's computer system thought something was wrong and shut down the ride.  Everything is fine."

Guest:  "Stop lying to us, it is broken."

TM:  "It's not broken sir!  Since you'd like to know, I'll tell you.  The vehicle proximity sensor in scene 7 was reading 2 vehicles in the same zone, therefore it shut down.  The techs went out to look at what was wrong, and they realized that one of the techs who was just there accidentally left a door open which leaked light onto the ride track, which was reflecting off of the track reflectors to space the vehicles out and it was shining right into the sensor.  Therefore, the sensor could not read properly, so it shut down the ride.  It did it for everyone's safety, and it was doing what it was designed to do.  Nothing, was broken, it was a human error, in which the ride system successfully responded to."

Guest:  "Well you're rude.  You could have just told us it was broken."

TM:  ::gives up, hands in ID, leaves::

^Probably what happened in the queue for the ride.  Guest didn't want to be wrong, so they belittled the TM only doing they're job.  Obviously I exaggerated the story about the ride, and the part about the TM leaving, but conversations like this DO happen.  Also, the story about the ride is probably not too far from what would really happen.  These rides are made so safe, that any misreading ANYWHERE could shut it down, even something as small as light leaking in from outside, blinding a ride sensor.


----------



## Hombre59

Has anyone been to universal this past week? I might be going tomorrow, how have the crowds been around midday?


----------



## phamton

It was very busy on Saturday but today was just moderate crowds, probably because it was so bone-chillingly cold today.


----------



## lynn_s

Quick report from today...

It was freeeezing today - did early entry (at 7am this week), short Olivanders wait, walked on to FJ, & hippogryph.  Dueling Dragons was the longest wait - shops mobbed by the time we were done, with lines to get in.  When we left the FJ line was way way out.

Went back later (about 730pm), and the area was much emptier - walked onto FJ again, shops were much easier to get around in, and the Olivanders line was very short. 

Won't do early entry tomorrow, but will go back late evening for more nighttime pictures and a little shopping.


----------



## Echo queen

Thanks to all that keep this thread going. I love the updates.


----------



## marinapj

Thank you so much to those who have been contributing with their touring experiences and tips!     I'm checking this thread regularly and doing my homework for my upcoming trip in September! So keep it going guys, this information is precious!


----------



## pigby

damo said:


> Often the ride has to be shut down to clean up when people have vomitted.  So it isn't "broken" it is just being sanitized.  Then it has to be reset.  This takes time.



Oh no Damo don't tell me that - I am a sickie. Wonder if travel sickness remedy will help....


----------



## Hombre59

Anybody know how the crowds were today (Tuesday)?


----------



## palmtreegirl

http://www.wesh.com/themeparks/26304019/detail.html

Tom Felton (Draco Malfoy) was there today.


----------



## Timmy Boy

Tweets had been coming in saying that IOA closed to capacity for the first time yesterday, and again today.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Timmy Boy said:


> Tweets had been coming in saying that IOA closed to capacity for the first time yesterday, and again today.



I heard this as well. Also I heard some of the wait times were at summer level: 160min for Spider-Man, 120 for Hulk, 75 for FJ, 60 for ROTM.

And yet Ripsaw Falls and Popeye & Blutos had no more than a 10. I wonder why...


----------



## lynn_s

IOA was closed to capacity Tuesday (we arrived about 2pm); we went to the BMG 3pm show, dinner in citywalk after, and were then able to get in about 6:30? (don't know when it reopened)  There was still a line to get into WWHP then.  We went over to Universal for a few hours until closing (10pm), then back to IOA.  No wait to get into HP, but stores still had lines (about 20 minutes for Dervish and Banges).  

Much dismay was voiced when it was announced to the store line all scarves were sold out (in all the park stores) and no more until January.


----------



## ducky_love

Ouch- just heard from a pal that it is a 120 minute wait to get a RETURN TICKET to WWOHP right now!!  There are going to be some cold & cranky people!!


----------



## atricks

My drive to work takes me under the citywalk pedestrian bridge, and when I went through there this morning (around 7:30ish), there were some backups getting into the garage and a ton of people walking across the street from the Major Blvd hotels, way out of the norm where it's usually pretty quiet (landscaping is usually all that's out) that time in the AM.

  In short, I'd be shocked if it doesn't close to capacity again today.


----------



## damo

Has IOA ever closed to capacity before Wizarding World?


----------



## Timmy Boy

Nope, first time in history.  They've gotten close, but never actually closed.


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

Closed to capacity?


----------



## ducky_love

nerdboyrockstar said:


> Closed to capacity?



I heard from a friend that they have shut to capacity today...


----------



## a1970model

We walked through the gate right at 8am this morning and headed straight back to ride FJ.  (Oh yeah.... it made me queasy!)  We waited in like 75 min and came out to major lines for all the stores.  We hung out for a bit (butterbeer, churros, and the Dragons ride) before heading over to Jurassic Park.  As we walked back around to exit, we passed three groups of stand-by people waiting to get into the WWOHP area.    We hit the big Universal gift shops at the exit for our Potter purchases (no scarves at all), the cashier told us to stay in the park if we weren't finished as the park was closing due to capacity.  That was around 11:30.  

I felt sorry for the people being marshalled to the other park and the Universal employees telling them "no, it's closed."  We stopped at Bubba Gump's and the flow of people from the parking garage into the parks never lightened at all.  Thank heavens we went early!


----------



## Metro West

ducky_love said:


> I heard from a friend that they have shut to capacity today...


 That's something else Universal now has in common with WDW.


----------



## SandraLee

I can only say I am soooo glad I changed my plans to be there this week.  I moved my trip to May after reading about the crowds around Thanksgiving.

I wish the best to all those there and hope you feel you get your money's worth.


----------



## atricks

Both parks, Universal Studios Florida and Islands of Adventure closed to capacity for a good portion of the day today, I'm sure both have started letting guests back in.


----------



## damo

Timmy Boy said:


> Nope, first time in history.  They've gotten close, but never actually closed.



Makes me so hopeful for park improvements!


----------



## dan-tot

One word, crowded, with the small size of everything it was terrible

Dan-tot


----------



## rcraw45425

We just came in the door tonight at 7:15.  Arrived at RPR on Sunday afternoon, decided against heading over as we had 6PM BMG tickets.  Temps continued to drop like a rock.  Came out of BMG and walked over to CW to catch the boat "home" too cold and windy for anything else.  Monday DD13 and I got up at 6AM and hiked over for early entry to WWoHP, in and out of the ride by 7:20.  Line for Olivanders was like 45 minutes already.  Went in the store (back of Finches I think, no idea what the name was) and stood in line to by knitted scarves (no the Griffindor ones, just the red with yellow stripe, $35 each) gave up and exited.  We were both so bundled up ( even had flannel pj pants under my jeans), swung by the CL for a bite and back in the room to thaw out by 9:30.  Ventured back out around 11 for lunch, made it to Hard Rock Cafe, then back to the room.  DD and I went back for the Macys parade (older DD's band was marching) then back to the room to pick up hubby (sick and hates the cold) wound up at Pat Obriens for dinner.  He went back to the hotel and DD and I rode a few things at IOA.  Thank heavens for FOTL!  Yesterday he stayed in, she and I went to Planet Hollywood with the band for lunch.  Back at the hotel by 1 and saw the closed to capacity sign at the elevators.  we had to be at the Champs Bowl last night so didn't make it back.  Tried this morning but the temp was 29 and the crowds were ridiculous at 9:00!


----------



## Trishde

We will be in Disney but planning to head to Universal. We were there in September and we got there right away- waited for Olivander's - thank God for the ice cold butterbeer- even in the morning we were sweating- FJ seemed like the wait outside was longer than inside-can't wait to go again-loved it! Hopefully the weather isn't too bad- not as hot as it was in September and not as cold as it is here with all of this damn snow!


----------



## Hombre59

Does anybody know IOA's capacity btw?


----------



## lynn_s

Went back to Universal/IOA this afternoon - arrived around 130, IOA was closed, valet parking closed, Studios was open.  Very crowded, rest of family rode Rip Ride Rocket (about an hour wait), I went and rode MIB single rider - walked on first time, second had about a 15 minute wait.  But could not get to lockers at all.  Luckily the strap on my bag can convert it to a waist bag (though a large one)so I did that.  Very long lines for all food carts.

We left about 3, got a snack in CityWalk, and went into IOA as it was back open, no wait.  Did not try to get into HP, just rode a couple water rides (we remembered the ponchos).


----------



## atricks

IOA's at capacity again today (third day in a row), USF may hit it briefly again as well.


----------



## tfoster

duplicate - sorry!


----------



## tfoster

atricks said:


> IOA's at capacity again today (third day in a row), USF may hit it briefly again as well.



Studios hit capacity too?!  I missed that.  Wow!

Can't even imagine being there right now.


----------



## ducky_love

Oy- I was thinking of stopping in tomorrow but there is no way I am going to try with these crowds!!  Yikes!


----------



## phamton

I would strongly advise going to IOA in the evening during this holiday season.  From 7-midnight it is not crowded.


----------



## Laurabearz

Hombre59 said:


> Does anybody know IOA's capacity btw?



A lot


----------



## ChildAtHeart82

Laurabearz said:


> A lot



Not enough apparently.


----------



## Lou Holtz

It has been speculated to be around 35,000.


----------



## ducky_love

phamton said:


> I would strongly advise going to IOA in the evening during this holiday season.  From 7-midnight it is not crowded.



... yeah I don't think this strategy will hold up for tomorrow night...


----------



## ChildAtHeart82

ducky_love said:


> ... yeah I don't think this strategy will hold up for tomorrow night...


----------



## Dax

Lou Holtz said:


> It has been speculated to be around 35,000.



Well MK is 65,000....so I think it may be more..


----------



## Lou Holtz

Dax said:


> Well MK is 65,000....so I think it may be more..



MK has more than double the capacity of IOA. It is larger than 65,000. The average attendance is 46,000.


----------



## Timmy Boy

Lou Holtz is right, it's around 35 - 38,000.  USF is more, I'm thinking between 42 - 45,000.


----------



## scott089

Eek! All this news of overcrowding is scaring me! I am headed out there on the 4th and the 5th. Do you think the crowds will die down by then?


----------



## Timmy Boy

^Oh yeah, you'll be alright.  The crowds will be gone by then.


----------



## ksdave

Timmy Boy said:


> ^Oh yeah, you'll be alright.  The crowds will be gone by then.



Daughter is going from the 6th through the 11th for her 21st birthday.  It was really dead last time we went as a family the second week of January (about 5 years ago).  I'm assuming it will be the same this year?


----------



## amylia403

Hoping to take the kids for the first time on Sunday. Any oppinions on how much, if any, the crowds will have subsided by then? I know Saturday (New Years) will still be crazy, but we were hoping some of the madness would start to taper off on Sunday with people heading back home for work/school?


----------



## Metro West

amylia403 said:


> Hoping to take the kids for the first time on Sunday. Any oppinions on how much, if any, the crowds will have subsided by then? I know Saturday (New Years) will still be crazy, but we were hoping some of the madness would start to taper off on Sunday with people heading back home for work/school?


 It should still be fairly busy on Sunday but nothing like this past week.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

ksdave said:


> Daughter is going from the 6th through the 11th for her 21st birthday.  It was really dead last time we went as a family the second week of January (about 5 years ago).  I'm assuming it will be the same this year?



Most likely, yes.


----------



## gibbersome

the Dark Marauder said:


> Most likely, yes.



At Universal Today. Wizarding World of Harry Potter closed due to capacity a little after 10:30AM. Luckily we saw some of the attractions during the morning, but the stand-by line for the FJ was already 60 mins by 9:15AM.

Otherwise, neither park is that busy. Lines for Spider-man, Mummy, Hulk, ET, MIB, Simpsons were under 15 minutes this morning. Will be hitting the Hulk, HRRR later tonight as a single rider. 

Had a horrible experience with the attendant at FJ. We checked the seats outside the ride and a nice Universal gentlemen helped her into the test seat, the gf got a yellow light and he indicated that the modified seat would be fine. When it came our turn to ride, the gf was rejected by the girl getting people in. She didn't push down or anything, just told her to exit. Worse, since I was already buckled in, she had to wait outside by herself. Very embarrassing for her and she was so upset that we left the Wizarding World area right after.


----------



## Magpie

gibbersome said:


> At Universal Today. Wizarding World of Harry Potter closed due to capacity a little after 10:30AM. Luckily we saw some of the attractions during the morning, but the stand-by line for the FJ was already 60 mins by 9:15AM.
> 
> Otherwise, neither park is that busy. Lines for Spider-man, Mummy, Hulk, ET, MIB, Simpsons were under 15 minutes this morning. Will be hitting the Hulk, HRRR later tonight as a single rider.
> 
> Had a horrible experience with the attendant at FJ. We checked the seats outside the ride and a nice Universal gentlemen helped her into the test seat, the gf got a yellow light and he indicated that the modified seat would be fine. When it came our turn to ride, the gf was rejected by the girl getting people in. She didn't push down or anything, just told her to exit. Worse, since I was already buckled in, she had to wait outside by herself. Very embarrassing for her and she was so upset that we left the Wizarding World area right after.



Did you stop by Guest Services and make a formal complaint?

Alternatively, you can write a letter.  I think it would be helpful to prevent situations from happening like this again.


----------



## gibbersome

Magpie said:


> Did you stop by Guest Services and make a formal complaint?
> 
> Alternatively, you can write a letter.  I think it would be helpful to prevent situations from happening like this again.



Thank you for your response. About the complaint... I would like to, but I don't think I want to bring up the issue anymore for my gf's sake. We had a good time at Studios and just trying to get through the rest of today at the moment.


----------



## thatgirl23

We're planning on going to WWoHP somewhere between 2/28 and 3/3.  From past experiences, will this be a good time to go or will it be super crowded?  We thought it'd be better that week rather than the next which is Mardi Gras.  

Also, if for some reason they close WWoHP because it reaches capacity, as long as you're already in there you're good, right?

One more question... we'll be taking a cab, as we're not staying on property.  How close can a cab actually get you to the entrace to IoA?

Thank you for any help.  This will be our first time at IoA, and of course WWoHP, and I'm just stressing out about being able to see everything in two days.


----------



## UnderTheMistletoe

thatgirl23 said:


> Also, if for some reason they close WWoHP because it reaches capacity, as long as you're already in there you're good, right?
> 
> One more question... we'll be taking a cab, as we're not staying on property.  How close can a cab actually get you to the entrace to IoA?



We were there on Sunday. We live locally and I have jumped through more hoops than a circus animal to get my driver's license here. I was sooo excited. 

We arrived at 8:30 for the 9:00 opening. We went straight to WWoHP. Wait for FJ was 45 minutes posted, but was likely closer to an hour. 

When we got off FJ, the wait for Ollivander's was at least 90 minutes. We had heard some people saying 3 hours. Wait to get into Dervish & Banges was a reported 60 minutes. Living locally, we didn't wait, so I can't attest to what the real picture was. 

As we exited at 10:45-11:00, we were warned that WWoHP was at capacity and that there would be a wait to re-enter. Reported wait time was 4 hours. Again, accurate or not, I don't know. Once you are in WWoHP, you can stay as long as you like. You could also check to find out what the wait time is to re-enter before leaving. May help you plan and prioritize. 

The cabs will take you to the Guest Drop-Off area. There is an escalator that puts you right into the main "cattle shoot" coming from the parking garages. You must walk through City Walk in order to get to the IoA entrance and ticketing center. It was a 10 minute walk for us at a quick pace and avoiding the crowds on the moving walk ways. I would *highly* recommend purchasing tickets in advance or online to save yourself the wait in line when you arrive! 

Good luck and have a blast!


----------



## bouncycat

I'm heading over on Saturday the 22nd for an after birthday WWOHP trip, we do plan to get there at rope drop, and go right to HP.  Should crowds be okay this day even tho it's a saturday?  I'll be in a Wheelchair also, not sure if that will be a hinder!!  Thanks!


----------



## nepean

Arrived at the parking garage at 8:40 this morning.  Walked quickly to IOA and lined up for Harry.  We road the ride and were finished at 10:20.  By 10:40 they were only letting people in with express pass and the lineup for regular ticket holders seem to to go on forever.  IOA seemed to be very chaotic everywhere.  I have not been to Universal in 12 years and I confess to being a Disney girl, but I was surprised by the low level of staffing, lack of line control and the general chaos.  We left at noon and went to the studio side.  It was better in that the crowd was less or was it the larger space in general.  We will go back later in our trip and try again.  Maybe today was just a busy day but I don't think so.  

Nepean


----------



## LSUwest

Arrived this morning with crowds much larger than we anticipated. Ended up buying express passes to help fight the lines. Didn't even try wwohp until 5pm. Too crowded earlier. Never rode FJ. Even at 7pm lines were still 100 min +   Headed back to US tomorrow. Maybe try FJ again


----------



## phamton

nepean said:


> Maybe today was just a busy day but I don't think so.
> 
> Nepean



Today was unexpectedly busy.  That is why they extended the hours.  The closing time was changed today when the crowds exceeded projections for today.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

gibbersome said:


> At Universal Today. Wizarding World of Harry Potter closed due to capacity a little after 10:30AM. Luckily we saw some of the attractions during the morning, but the stand-by line for the FJ was already 60 mins by 9:15AM.
> 
> Otherwise, neither park is that busy. Lines for Spider-man, Mummy, Hulk, ET, MIB, Simpsons were under 15 minutes this morning. Will be hitting the Hulk, HRRR later tonight as a single rider.



Wow, that's intense! I guess people have extended their vacations?


----------



## cpl100

I read conflicting reports here.  Are fanny packs currently being allowed on the HP ride?  Thanks.


----------



## G'day Disney

cpl100 said:


> I read conflicting reports here.  Are fanny packs currently being allowed on the HP ride?  Thanks.



Yes, I rode with fanny pack a week ago, I was just asked to swing it to the side for the harness once in my seat.


----------



## abooch

Mods can we sticky this maybe? lol


----------



## Metro West

abooch said:


> Mods can we sticky this maybe? lol


 I'll sticky it until the crowds calm down.


----------



## mollybeasley

Metro West said:


> I'll sticky it until the crowds calm down.



This thread is huge and it took a long time to open. Can you start a NEW thread on the topic? Some new visitors might not know how to immediately go to the LAST page of the post.


----------



## MiniLaura

FJ was down for a bit this morning. I was doing the castle tour and heard the announcement. The ride had not resumed by the time we left the castle, so I don't know how long it was down. It must not have been a major problem because they never cleared the line. However, I think the downtime cause the wait time to increase rapidly.


----------



## AlexandNessa

We are just home today from 6 nights at the Royal Pacific.  I expected crowds to be crazy last week.  I was not expecting them to continue to be so bad this week.  There are a LOT of foreigners vacationing now.  We were definitely in the minority as English speaking.  I mean foreigners from everywhere ... Poland, Korea, China, Brazil, the UK, Australia, Germany, I even heard Russian dialects.  It is mad busy; you can no longer count on Orange County school calendars to plan your visits  .  On Tuesday (1/4), we left IOA at 9:10 am, and could not believe how busy IOA already was and the LINES of people just waiting to get in and streaming in from the CW parking lot.  A Tuesday.  In January.  Not a holiday.  Insane.


----------



## alaskanabbott

I hope someone here knows the answer to this. My son was granted his wish last March, but our family got the NoroVirus during his wish trip and he wasn't able to do IOA. We were there for about an hour and decided to come back later...which never happened with everyone being pretty ill for about 3 days. We are coming down with him at the end of Jan, and we are staying at WDW. He REALLY wants to see WWOHP, but we will have to pay all 9 of us (yeah we have a huge family) and we are planning on taking the Lynx bus from DTD to IOA- about an hour long ride, with a child in a WC....So from what I'm reading we may show up and WWOHP may be closed? Our boy has pretty limited stamina, even in his chair, so waiting 4 or 5 hours to get in would be out of the question for him. Also, how accessible is the line and castle? Do they have special enterance for wheelchairs? I know he really really to see WWOHP but I'm worried about chancing it.


----------



## rie'smom

alaskanabbott said:


> I hope someone here knows the answer to this. My son was granted his wish last March, but our family got the NoroVirus during his wish trip and he wasn't able to do IOA. We were there for about an hour and decided to come back later...which never happened with everyone being pretty ill for about 3 days. We are coming down with him at the end of Jan, and we are staying at WDW. He REALLY wants to see WWOHP, but we will have to pay all 9 of us (yeah we have a huge family) and we are planning on taking the Lynx bus from DTD to IOA- about an hour long ride, with a child in a WC....So from what I'm reading we may show up and WWOHP may be closed? Our boy has pretty limited stamina, even in his chair, so waiting 4 or 5 hours to get in would be out of the question for him. Also, how accessible is the line and castle? Do they have special enterance for wheelchairs? I know he really really to see WWOHP but I'm worried about chancing it.



Check your private message.


----------



## alaskanabbott

rie'smom said:


> Check your private message.



THANKS, I always I forget I have a PM! And TY for the info too


----------



## rie'smom

alaskanabbott said:


> THANKS, I always I forget I have a PM! And TY for the info too



You're welcome, have a fabulous trip!!!


----------



## MrShiny

When WWoHP closes in the morning, does it generally still open back up in the evening?   In July it was hugely busy (about 90 minutes to get in in the AM although not completely closed), but you could walk in if you showed up after 4.


----------



## BatonrougeDisneyfan

I went with my family to WWOHP yestarday (Jan. 5th). We arrived at the HP part of the park by 9:30am. 1 &1/2 hour wait for lockers and then 2 hour wait for FJ. I think the ride had broken down. The park and shops were  completely packed. We went back at 1:30pm and WWOHP was at capacity & we couldn't get back in.
I'm trying to decide if I want to attempt going back tomorrrow or go to Universal Studios instead. If anyone went today (Thursday, Jan. 6th), were the crowds any better?????


----------



## MiniLaura

BatonrougeDisneyfan said:


> I went with my family to WWOHP yestarday (Jan. 5th). We arrived at the HP part of the park by 9:30am. 1 &1/2 hour wait for lockers and then 2 hour wait for FJ. I think the ride had broken down. The park and shops were  completely packed. We went back at 1:30pm and WWOHP was at capacity & we couldn't get back in.
> I'm trying to decide if I want to attempt going back tomorrrow or go to Universal Studios instead. If anyone went today (Thursday, Jan. 6th), were the crowds any better?????



The FJ ride had broken down yesterday (1/5) morning, but I don't know how long it was down.

We went to US this morning (1/6) and early afternoon and it was very quiet. When we were walking toward US at around 9:00 this morning there was a river of people heading toward IOA--I assume to go to WWOHP. However, when we went to IOA in the afternoon (I think it was around 2:30 or 3:00) WWOHP was open and far less crowded than it was at around 4:00 yesterday. The posted wait time for FJ was 45, but I'm certain our wait was shorter. The single rider line had about 15-20 people in it, so you could use that to get on the ride quickly.

MrShiny-- When they close WWOHP, it's not closed completely. They allow people in a little at a time to control the crowds inside. If the crowds thin out enough then they "reopen" the area and let people go in at will.


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

Just got home. We were there on Monday, arrived around 10am, crowds were insane! We had to wait in line by Jurassic Park to get into WWoHP and FJ line was at 90 minutes until we left the land around 1pm. I rode FJ twice through the single rider line with no wait, it was a wonderful ride! We also did lines to get into Dervish and Banges and The Three Broomsticks. Didn't even try Zonkos and Honeydukes, lines were insane!


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

I do have a complaint though, there was no organization from the IOA employees part.  The line to get into WWoHP was completely unorganized. First we were supposed to get stand-by tickets to get in and then they told us we didn't need them and then in the line to get in people were cutting way at the front, there was no crowd control what-so-ever because there were no employees guarding the line and pointing the people in the right way. It was a mess.


----------



## Mikelly1221

Saturday afternoon report: WWOHP was very crowded but the ride lines weren't too crazy...10 minutes for Flight of the Hippogriff, 25 for Dragon Challenge, 1 hour for Forbidden Journey.  Timed Three Broomsticks just right, no line to get in when we went in but noticed one had formed while we were eating.  Ollivander's was its usual very long wait...so we didn't wait.

Spider Man was around 25 minutes, Hulk was 25 right at closing.  Rest of the park very managable.

Hope this helps someone!


----------



## bouncycat

Mikelly1221 said:


> Saturday afternoon report: WWOHP was very crowded but the ride lines weren't too crazy...10 minutes for Flight of the Hippogriff, 25 for Dragon Challenge, 1 hour for Forbidden Journey.  Timed Three Broomsticks just right, no line to get in when we went in but noticed one had formed while we were eating.  Ollivander's was its usual very long wait...so we didn't wait.
> 
> Spider Man was around 25 minutes, Hulk was 25 right at closing.  Rest of the park very managable.
> 
> Hope this helps someone!



This helps me actually!!  We're staying away from this next coming up weekend, and going on the 22nd, getting there before opening and getting in line.  I just want to see it, ride FJ and Dragon Challenge, and then go thru the rest of the park.  There's like at least 6 of us going!!  I know it's gonna be crowded, but as long as it's not insane, I'll be happy!!  LOL


----------



## Mikelly1221

bouncycat said:


> This helps me actually!!  We're staying away from this next coming up weekend, and going on the 22nd, getting there before opening and getting in line.  I just want to see it, ride FJ and Dragon Challenge, and then go thru the rest of the park.  There's like at least 6 of us going!!  I know it's gonna be crowded, but as long as it's not insane, I'll be happy!!  LOL



You'll probably be ok, especially going first thing in the morning.  We didn't arrive at IOA until around 2pm.  The area is themed so very well-we love noticing all the details.  Have fun!


----------



## Jay Quick

I am sure that the lines will be unbelievably long considering how new it is but I am willing to wait it out.


----------



## MIChessGuy

I second the advice to come early, particularly for the offsite guests.  I am going in early February and will be at the IOA gates by 07.45 for sure.  See ya bright and early, Sorting Fat!


----------



## Anjelica

Should you do Ollivander's or FJ first?  I wasn't sure which one we should head to first thing in the morning and wanted to know people's thoughts on that.


----------



## Mikelly1221

Anjelica said:


> Should you do Ollivander's or FJ first?  I wasn't sure which one we should head to first thing in the morning and wanted to know people's thoughts on that.



This is just my opinion, so others may disagree.  I'd go to Ollivander's first thing.  That line gets really long really quickly, and if you have to stand in a long line, at least the FJ line is interesting once you get inside the castle.  There's nothing interesting about the Ollivander's line!  Also, the FJ line moves along well; they only let about 30 people in Ollivanders every 10 minutes or so.


----------



## SmallWorld71

Mikelly1221 said:


> This is just my opinion, so others may disagree.  I'd go to Ollivander's first thing.  That line gets really long really quickly, and if you have to stand in a long line, at least the FJ line is interesting once you get inside the castle.  There's nothing interesting about the Ollivander's line!  Also, the FJ line moves along well; they only let about 30 people in Ollivanders every 10 minutes or so.



 I agree! It's kind of like the difference between sitting in bumper to bumper traffic (Ollivander's) or taking the long route home. (FJ) You may get home at the same time, but the long route is so much less stressful because you are always moving.


----------



## reelmom

I know that nobody has a crystal ball but I will ask anyway.  We are thinking about going the first week of June.  Is the WWoHP the only place that is crazy busy or are the other lands busy due to the overflow of WWoHP?  We are wondering if we should wait another year or just go expecting huge crowds.  Is Universal crazy or is that pretty normal crowd wise?


----------



## mesaboy2

Mikelly1221 said:


> This is just my opinion, so others may disagree.  I'd go to Ollivander's first thing.  That line gets really long really quickly, and if you have to stand in a long line, at least the FJ line is interesting once you get inside the castle.  There's nothing interesting about the Ollivander's line!  Also, the FJ line moves along well; they only let about 30 people in Ollivanders every 10 minutes or so.



I completely agree.


----------



## julie1218

we are going to disney may 10-17 and planning on doing one day at ioa just for harry potter.  my kids are too short for the 54 inch ride, dragon challenge, but we will ride the other two rides, hippogriff and journey, and go to the shops.  i think only one, hippogriff, of the two shorter rides, participates in the "cut in line if you stay on site" program.  

question:  should we go to the trouble to stay on site to get the cut in line deal for harry potter if we cannot do dragon challenge and only want to do hippogriff and fj and shops?   for example, i have read that there is a wait just to get into wwohp--if we stay on site can we cut that line and at least get into the area quicker?

question:  what do you think the crowds will be like 2nd week of may mid week?  most school are not out.

i know this is all new and wasn't even opened last may but any advice on what we will face would be appreciated.  thanks!


----------



## ladeedeb

julie1218 said:


> we are going to disney may 10-17 and planning on doing one day at ioa just for harry potter.  my kids are too short for the 54 inch ride, dragon challenge, but we will ride the other two rides, hippogriff and journey, and go to the shops.  i think only one, hippogriff, of the two shorter rides, participates in the "cut in line if you stay on site" program.
> 
> question:  should we go to the trouble to stay on site to get the cut in line deal for harry potter if we cannot do dragon challenge and only want to do hippogriff and fj and shops?   for example, i have read that there is a wait just to get into wwohp--if we stay on site can we cut that line and at least get into the area quicker?
> 
> question:  what do you think the crowds will be like 2nd week of may mid week?  most school are not out.
> 
> i know this is all new and wasn't even opened last may but any advice on what we will face would be appreciated.  thanks!



Although we went at a very slow time and the rest of IOA & all of US were very low crowds, we stayed on site and were so glad.  We walked to the parks, and were all to get into WWOHP an hour early.  Totally worth it for us.  Went later in afternoon our 1st day in town & WW was packed.  Lines for stores, etc.  Went early hour 2 of our days and were in and out with no lines & crowds entering as we were leaving.  FOTL wasn't really necessary at WW that early, but we really liked having it for some of the things we wanted to do.  We also really liked HRH.


----------



## Echo queen

Just booked my RPR 1 night stay in August for our 2 park days FOTHL.  Last year at that time Sunday was the recommended slow day, so that's what I chose this time, hopfully it was hold true for 2011.


----------



## Latel

After trying to go into HP a couple of times last week and finding the queues about 2 hours long I decided to go at the end of the day about 1-2 hours before the parks closed.  I walked straight into WWoHP and straight onto FJ, no queue for anything except Olivanders which had about 10-15 people in the queue for it.  Definitely try late in the day rather than any other time.


----------



## MIChessGuy

The late-evening strategy seems to have worked well for a number of folks.  I may give it a try next month, though on the first day I'm sticking with the bright-and-early approach to minimize suspense of the encounter with FJ's Sorting Fat.


----------



## debsters41

MIChessGuy said:


> The late-evening strategy seems to have worked well for a number of folks.  I may give it a try next month, though on the first day I'm sticking with the bright-and-early approach to minimize suspense of *the encounter with FJ's Sorting Fat*.



 me too!


----------



## DISdreamin'

debsters41 said:


> me too!




No issues for me with the Sorting Fat!    I was shocked, and happily surprised.  

FWIW, on 1/6 our FJ wait was under an hour, much less if you were willing to do single rider.  No wait for FotH or pretty much anything else except Ollivanders, and we got there late!


----------



## amylia403

Anyone out there today who can let us know what the crowds have been like today?


----------



## bouncycat

I know today they're probably bad, because of it being a holiday weekend, which is why I'm going NEXT weekend!!  LOL


----------



## phamton

I wasn't at IOA today but the Studios were pretty darn busy today.
It was busier than on previous MLK weekends.  I know that Orlando schools are out for MLK day.


----------



## gogo

We're scheduled to be at Universal this Friday, 1/21.  We're staying onsite  for one night but probably won't arrive at the park until between 10:00 and 11:00 a.m.  

Anyone have any idea how the crowds will be.  Is a Friday likely to be less crowded than Saturday?  Hoping for lower crowds.


----------



## DoOverDreams

I tried a search on this one and came up with no matches.  Does anyone know what the maximum number of people allowed in the Wizarding World of Harry Potter area is?

Thanks!


----------



## mesaboy2

DoOverDreams said:


> I tried a search on this one and came up with no matches.  Does anyone know what the maximum number of people allowed in the Wizarding World of Harry Potter area is?
> 
> Thanks!



A TM told me last month 9,000.  She wasn't a WDW bus driver, but her info may be just as trustworthy.


----------



## DoOverDreams

mesaboy2 said:


> A TM told me last month 9,000.  She wasn't a WDW bus driver, but her info may be just as trustworthy.





Thanks, I needed that!


----------



## GetGlowing

Somewhere I recently saw a link to TripAdvisor's IOA/WWoHP page and wow .... there are some angry people leaving comments about the holiday crowds. 

I'm glad I'm the type of person who researches *before* my trip to understand what's coming, instead of going online afterwards to complain. 

DISers are an invaluable source of info!


----------



## Armadillo4

phamton said:


> I know that Orlando schools are out for MLK day.


The schools were out, but the RAIN helped keep the crowds low today, the last day of the three-day weekend.  

It was raining very heavily at times in the morning, but while watching the Sunday latenight news, one of the local meteorologists forecasted a tapering off by early afternoon. So our gameplan was to hit the park sometime after lunch. Well, just like the meteorologist predicted, the heavy rains gave way to light sprinkles around 2pm. We entered IOA at 2:30pm and the sprinkles were so light, we didn't even bother with ponchos (but brought them with us, just in case).

Our first stop was Ollivanders. We only had to wait for two shows before our group went in (maybe 10-15 minutes wait?). FJ had a posted standby time of 15 minutes, but it was really like 5 minutes. You walked right through the entire queue and barely had any wait at the end. We rode it twice in a row, did some shopping, rode the Hippogriff with a 5 minute wait, and came back for a third ride. By 4pm, the sprinkles completely stopped and we enjoyed a few other rides in IOA.

At first, I was bummed about the rainy forecast for our IOA day, but in the end, everything worked out beautifully! Especially since we were originally planning for medium-heavy crowds because of the MLK Jr. weekend. FJ being almost a walk-on during a long weekend? We'll gladly take it!


----------



## Disgram23kids

We are headed to Orlando on April 13th - thinking of dong WWoHP on 14th - we know spring break is around that time.  I guess crowds are still crazy even 6 months after opening.  We will be there from 13th through 19th.  Would you recommend going during the week or on the weekend?


----------



## bouncycat

I hope crowds are still low for this weekend!!!  MK was dead yesterday because of the rain, it was nice, but our IOA/US is saturday!!!  We're getting there early, and going straight to WWHP, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.  We'll finish up IOA, rides, and then hop to the studios.  I can't wait, I'm ready to GO!


----------



## KathyinNY

Armadillo4 said:


> The schools were out, but the RAIN helped keep the crowds low today, the last day of the three-day weekend.
> 
> It was raining very heavily at times in the morning, but while watching the Sunday latenight news, one of the local meteorologists forecasted a tapering off by early afternoon. So our gameplan was to hit the park sometime after lunch. Well, just like the meteorologist predicted, the heavy rains gave way to light sprinkles around 2pm. We entered IOA at 2:30pm and the sprinkles were so light, we didn't even bother with ponchos (but brought them with us, just in case).
> 
> Our first stop was Ollivanders. We only had to wait for two shows before our group went in (maybe 10-15 minutes wait?). FJ had a posted standby time of 15 minutes, but it was really like 5 minutes. You walked right through the entire queue and barely had any wait at the end. We rode it twice in a row, did some shopping, rode the Hippogriff with a 5 minute wait, and came back for a third ride. By 4pm, the sprinkles completely stopped and we enjoyed a few other rides in IOA.
> 
> At first, I was bummed about the rainy forecast for our IOA day, but in the end, everything worked out beautifully! Especially since we were originally planning for medium-heavy crowds because of the MLK Jr. weekend. FJ being almost a walk-on during a long weekend? We'll gladly take it!



We were there on Monday too, and we were there in the morning.   We got straight into Ollivanders and my daughter got picked for the show, which was awesome.    We were completely drenched, but we got to see and do everything, so it was OK in the end.    We rode Harry Potter 4 times - absolutely no wait at all - you could have ridden 20 times.


----------



## Armadillo4

KathyinNY said:


> We were there on Monday too, and we were there in the morning.   We got straight into Ollivanders and my daughter got picked for the show, which was awesome.    We were completely drenched, but we got to see and do everything, so it was OK in the end.    We rode Harry Potter 4 times - absolutely no wait at all - you could have ridden 20 times.


Wicked cool! The rain is definitely a great crowd equalizer. I'm glad you and your family had a wonderful time!

Tuesday Jan. 18 was a sunny day and the crowds made a slight comeback. Everything was actually very reasonable with the exception of FJ.

At 3pm:
FJ - 75 minutes
Ollivanders - 30 minutes
Hippogriff - 15 minutes
Dragon Challenge - 10 minutes
Butterbeer lines - 8-10 people


----------



## bouncycat

Those aren't bad times at all!!!  I just got my tickets for Saturday, supposed to be a little chilly, so hopefully not much in the crowd department.  We're gonna get there early, and go right to HP, so we can get in with little wait!!!


----------



## coastermom

How bad do you think it will be in Nov?? Early Nov. planning for a return visit ...went in Aug and had a great time on FJ ... now I am hooked on BUTTER BEER !!  Cant wait to take my DD and her friends for her Sweet 16 !


----------



## GetGlowing

Early Nov. is an overall good time to visit the parks.


----------



## lborne

We were there on Tuesday too and at 9 am, FJ was 15 minutes and then it increased as the day went on.  

Even with such short wait and relatively low crowd, I can see where carrying a bag would be a big pain because the locker area is so small and dark.  With no organized line to wait for one of the computer screens to get your locker, people were fighting and shoving to get to them.


----------



## KathyinNY

Well we followed the instructions from this board not to bring bags in.   We also followed the suggestions to go to Ollivander's first.    We bought the kids wands at Ollivanders, which meant we now had bags to check in.

Luckily, due to the rain, the crowds were very low, so it wasn't really an issue, but I'm just pointing it out for others who might be going at a later time.

The whole fingerprint thing with the lockers is a problem, in my opinion.   Not sure if it was because our fingers were so wet from the rain, but we repeatedly had problems getting our lockers open when we were done.    I wish they would have done a password instead - I can see how the fingerprint thing can really back things up, as you need to find an attendant to help you out if it doesn't read your fingerprints.


----------



## flfun

Well we followed the instructions from this board not to bring bags in.   We also followed the suggestions to go to Ollivander's first.    We bought the kids wands at Ollivanders, which meant we now had bags to check in.

Any purchases can be sent to the front of the park - Trader Joe's - they will hold it for you and you can pick it up on your way out.  

Also, they sell nearly all the major HP souvenirs at Trader Joe's so you can purchase your wand on the way out.


----------



## phamton

flfun said:


> Any purchases can be sent to the front of the park - Trader Joe's - they will hold it for you and you can pick it up on your way out.
> 
> Also, they sell nearly all the major HP souvenirs at Trader Joe's so you can purchase your wand on the way out.



Just  small correction:  They will send your purchases to the front of the park to *The Trading Company.* Although I do like the name Trader Joe's better.


----------



## bouncycat

We always try to keep the souveniers to the minimum until we're ready to leave....I do my best not to carry bags also.  Camera is a different story.  This weekend we'll have a non rider with us, with the exception of the HP ride I'm sure....so she'll be the camera holder!!  LOL


----------



## amylia403

We were at WWOHP today and the wait times were almost non-exsistant. FJ was only a 10 minute wait, and the entire time in the line you were walking so really it was like no wait at all. No lines to get in the shops, and about a 20 minute wait for Olivanders


----------



## Squirrel!!!

amylia403 said:


> We were at WWOHP today and the wait times were almost non-exsistant. FJ was only a 10 minute wait, and the entire time in the line you were walking so really it was like no wait at all. No lines to get in the shops, and about a 20 minute wait for Olivanders



Thank you for this encouraging update.  We leave Saturday for WDW, and are going to UOIA either Weds or Thursday of next week.

Getting excited now!!!!


----------



## bouncycat

amylia403 said:


> We were at WWOHP today and the wait times were almost non-exsistant. FJ was only a 10 minute wait, and the entire time in the line you were walking so really it was like no wait at all. No lines to get in the shops, and about a 20 minute wait for Olivanders



Yes Thanks for this report!!!!  We're getting to the park EARLY tomorrow, so hopefully we can get in and see everything quick.  One question for those that have been, is there butter beer in bottles, like that we can take back with us?  I have my step daughter here with me, and wants to take some back to her friends, I told her I didn't think she could


----------



## DCDisney

No BB does not come in bottles but the pumpkin juice does come in a really cute bottle with a pumpkin on the top.


----------



## Metro West

GetGlowing said:


> Early Nov. is an overall good time to visit the parks.


 Yes indeed...It would be my favorite time to visit except HHN is over.


----------



## amylia403

bouncycat said:


> Yes Thanks for this report!!!!  We're getting to the park EARLY tomorrow, so hopefully we can get in and see everything quick.  One question for those that have been, is there butter beer in bottles, like that we can take back with us?  I have my step daughter here with me, and wants to take some back to her friends, I told her I didn't think she could



Your welcome  Have fun! We got to the park around noon, and still no lines so hopefully your day will go  just as smooth! There are no Butter beer bottles, but you can get a neat souvenier cup to take home  Also the Pumpkin Juice comes in cute bottles


----------



## bouncycat

amylia403 said:


> Your welcome  Have fun! We got to the park around noon, and still no lines so hopefully your day will go  just as smooth! There are no Butter beer bottles, but you can get a neat souvenier cup to take home  Also the Pumpkin Juice comes in cute bottles



Thanks!!!  I'm excited, can't wait for it to be tomorrow already!!!  I'll probably be in bed early!  LOL


----------



## coastgirl

So is the trend of going later in the day still working?  We arrive on Friday Feb 12, and will have 4 day park passes.  We'll be there at least until the 22nd, but President's Day is in there (the 21st?), so I'm thinking we should go early in the week of the 14th?  I'm most concerned about a good time to get into Ollivander's.  Can we go on Sat or Sun and get a decent amount done?  The kids won't want to wait...


----------



## Meteora

Hi everyone! After much discussion, my friend and I believe we will be going to WWoHP on Thursday, March 17th. We would have liked to go earlier in the week, but my friend wasn't able to take off more than a couple of days of work. Gates open at 9, and we're staying offsite. What time should we plan to arrive at the park?


We will be heading straight to the Forbidden Journey, as we have very little interest in Ollivanders. We'd also like to see the Three Broomsticks. Anything on top of that is gravy, but we are also considering heading to the Marvel or Seuss sections later in the afternoon. Advice? Suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## HawaiiDiscount

The single rider line for Forbidden Journey should be fairly short.  Be sure to check out the Spiderman ride too!  It is great!  Spiderman also has a single rider line that is much shorter.


----------



## Missyrose

Meteora said:


> Hi everyone! After much discussion, my friend and I believe we will be going to WWoHP on Thursday, March 17th. We would have liked to go earlier in the week, but my friend wasn't able to take off more than a couple of days of work. Gates open at 9, and we're staying offsite. What time should we plan to arrive at the park?
> 
> 
> We will be heading straight to the Forbidden Journey, as we have very little interest in Ollivanders. We'd also like to see the Three Broomsticks. Anything on top of that is gravy, but we are also considering heading to the Marvel or Seuss sections later in the afternoon. Advice? Suggestions? Thanks!



You should also plan to spend some time in WWoHP at night. It's really cool all lit up and the crowds tend to be lighter, as well. And the shops stay open after the park closes, so you can take your time heading out! Have fun


----------



## HawaiiDiscount

My blog and some pictures from my recent trip to WWOHP http://hawaiidiscount.blogspot.com/2011/01/wizarding-world-of-harry-potter-and.html


----------



## disnemimi

Our first trip to Harry Potter World is the week of March 6th.  We will go 3 or 4 days to Universal and IOA and need to know which days or days of the week is best for Harry Potter World with lower crowd levels.  Any ideas on the best day?
Karen


----------



## Missyrose

Sunday's have seemed to be one of the lowest-crowd days of the week.


----------



## JohnnySharp2

Hi,

We have never been to Harry Potter as yet but have been to Universal many times.
Not that bothered about Forbidden Journey but would like to visit and have a look around the rest of the area, do not want to dine, given our son has special needs and ideally doesn't like long queue's, what time do you suggest we arrive?
We normally get to IOA for park opening, have seen reports of people arriving very early, something we are not really wanting to do.


----------



## damo

JohnnySharp2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have never been to Harry Potter as yet but have been to Universal many times.
> Not that bothered about Forbidden Journey but would like to visit and have a look around the rest of the area, do not want to dine, given our son has special needs and ideally doesn't like long queue's, what time do you suggest we arrive?
> We normally get to IOA for park opening, have seen reports of people arriving very early, something we are not really wanting to do.



When are you going?  If the park is going to be open late, I suggest doing WW after dinner.  The rest of the park will be fine.


----------



## JohnnySharp2

damo said:


> When are you going? If the park is going to be open late, I suggest doing WW after dinner. The rest of the park will be fine.


 
Early April but not Easter time, from between the 1st and 20th, no fixed dates at present as to when we will be going to Universal.
We have a 7 day pass but doubt we will go until at least the 6th of the month.

We do plan on an evening visit, it just gets complicated as son is an early riser so it suits to get to parks for opening at 9, just the way we have always done it.
With that in mind it's not always easy staying out too late with him.

I suppose in some ways our Universal enjoyment has suffered slightly in that some of the attractions he likes do not open till later in the morning.

He qualifies for a GAC as his autism means he is non verbal and requires a wheelchair as he cannot walk long distances.


----------



## damo

JohnnySharp2 said:


> Early April but not Easter time, from between the 1st and 20th, no fixed dates at present as to when we will be going to Universal.
> We have a 7 day pass but doubt we will go until at least the 6th of the month.
> 
> We do plan on an evening visit, it just gets complicated as son is an early riser so it suits to get to parks for opening at 9, just the way we have always done it.
> With that in mind it's not always easy staying out too late with him.
> 
> I suppose in some ways our Universal enjoyment has suffered slightly in that some of the attractions he likes do not open till later in the morning.
> 
> He qualifies for a GAC as his autism means he is non verbal and requires a wheelchair as he cannot walk long distances.



The hours in early April are not late, so that would be a good time to go.  From April 16th on, the hours are late so crowds will be large.  I would go at normal time early in the vacation and your crowds shouldn't be bad.  Everything at WW is open early.


----------



## Pikester

Keeping an eye on the crowd levels as we will be at Universal from Feb 28th -March 4th (leaving March 5th). Staying on property at RPR.


----------



## damo

Disgram23kids said:


> We are headed to Orlando on April 13th - thinking of dong WWoHP on 14th - we know spring break is around that time.  I guess crowds are still crazy even 6 months after opening.  We will be there from 13th through 19th.  Would you recommend going during the week or on the weekend?




I would go as early in your vacation as possible.  Looks like they are expecting big crowds starting on the 16th.


----------



## JohnnySharp2

damo said:


> The hours in early April are not late, so that would be a good time to go. From April 16th on, the hours are late so crowds will be large. I would go at normal time early in the vacation and your crowds shouldn't be bad. Everything at WW is open early.


 
Thanks.


----------



## MINILvr

We will be at IOA on March 8th (Mardi Gras Day).  We are not staying at Universal, so we will be with the huge rush of people entering at 9am.  My thought is to immediately head to FJ and ride it (myself, DH and DS13), do other rides in the park (Hulk, Spiderman, etc), and hope to make it back to FJ before the end of the day for a second ride.


----------



## mindyd

Was there today got there at 10:30 went straight to Forbidden Journal and the line said 20 but it took much less more like 15.  The shops were busy but doable except the wand shop it was backed way up. There were Brazillian tour groups that came in then it  got pretty packed.  We were able to ride basically everything in the park my daughter waited 5 minutes for hulk.


----------



## Timchat2

Apologies if this has already been discussed recently, but in the Unofficial Guide to Walt Disney World 2011 the authors mention that in the morning Universal Orlando hotel guests are allowed into Harry Potter from the Lost Continent end of the area while regular day guests are routed to the Jurassic Park end.  Is this still the case, or was this just something done during the busy seasons?


----------



## damo

Timchat2 said:


> Apologies if this has already been discussed recently, but in the Unofficial Guide to Walt Disney World 2011 the authors mention that in the morning Universal Orlando hotel guests are allowed into Harry Potter from the Lost Continent end of the area while regular day guests are routed to the Jurassic Park end.  Is this still the case, or was this just something done during the busy seasons?



Yes, it is just done during busy seasons.


----------



## Timchat2

I had a feeling that was the case.

Are the crowds corralled in any particular way in the morning (like into a queue), or are guests allowed to enter freely into the Harry Potter area?

Also, are there any strategies that can be employed when entering with the crowd (i.e. stay to the right/left, heading toward a particular attraction, etc.) or does entering the empty park keep everyone on even footing?


----------



## dqpowell

Timchat2 said:


> Apologies if this has already been discussed recently, but in the Unofficial Guide to Walt Disney World 2011 the authors mention that in the morning Universal Orlando hotel guests are allowed into Harry Potter from the Lost Continent end of the area while regular day guests are routed to the Jurassic Park end.  Is this still the case, or was this just something done during the busy seasons?



It was done when I visited -- technically, a busy season (Mid August) but the crowds were surprisingly light. I had to do the walk all the way around to the Jurassic Park side despite the light crowds.

David


----------



## damo

dqpowell said:


> It was done when I visited -- technically, a busy season (Mid August) but the crowds were surprisingly light. I had to do the walk all the way around to the Jurassic Park side despite the light crowds.
> 
> David



We were there the end of August and everyone entered from the normal side but crowds were really, really light.  Offsite people were even being let in early.  So they may change it according to season.


----------



## dqpowell

damo said:


> We were there the end of August and everyone entered from the normal side but crowds were really, really light.  Offsite people were even being let in early.  So they may change it according to season.



Yeah, the crowds were also light when I was there, so much so that they were letting offsite people in early. (I was an offsite person.) Nonetheless, they did require me to go around the long way through Jurassic Park.



David


----------



## Tink2Day

Yet we were there Sunday early November and we walked straight up to the ticket window, bought the ticket and walked right through the Lost Continent, Seuss etc and right onto the FJ....

AND this was after the park had been open for at least 15-20 minutes since we drove over from WDW..


----------



## Timchat2

damo said:


> We were there the end of August and everyone entered from the normal side but crowds were really, really light.  Offsite people were even being let in early.  So they may change it according to season.



Interesting.  I didn't realize that they might let off-site guests in early depending on the crowd levels.  How early should we get to the park before the posted opening time?


----------



## damo

Timchat2 said:


> Interesting.  I didn't realize that they might let off-site guests in early depending on the crowd levels.  How early should we get to the park before the posted opening time?



I would plan on being at the gates half an hour before posted opening time.


----------



## Mickey Fliers

Is there any kind of "rider switch" or "child swap" for FJ?  I will traveling with my DH and all 4 kids...only one of which will be too small too ride.  How is the best way to accomplish riding with the least amount of wait?


----------



## bryannem

Sorry if this has been covered already, but are Mondays-Wednesdays good days to go?  We will be in Orlando February 28-March 3 and are trying to figure out which days to go to WW.  

Thanks!


----------



## GetGlowing

Mickey Fliers said:


> Is there any kind of "rider switch" or "child swap" for FJ?  I will traveling with my DH and all 4 kids...only one of which will be too small too ride.  How is the best way to accomplish riding with the least amount of wait?



Yes, they have Child Swap, and a nice little room for them to wait at the ride load/unload area with a tv showing Harry Potter movies. 

Not sure if you have to use the whole standby line, or if you can do single-rider line when switching out.


----------



## NZ_Jess

Crazy as me and my friends are, we've planned to visit WWoHP on the 14th July 2011.. right in the middle of the HP Conference and right before the final movie opens.. oops, bad timing! But we are going on to do ICP at WDW on the 16th so unfortunately, thats when we are going..

I know it's going to be crazy insane 
but what do you think it'll be like, in terms of wait times and such? Any advice for the best way to tackle it? Are there so many people that its hard to get into the shops and really look at stuff, or take photos?

Sorry for all the questions, I'm a total themepark newbie!!


----------



## amylia403

NZ_Jess said:


> Crazy as me and my friends are, we've planned to visit WWoHP on the 14th July 2011.. right in the middle of the HP Conference and right before the final movie opens.. oops, bad timing! But we are going on to do ICP at WDW on the 16th so unfortunately, thats when we are going..
> 
> I know it's going to be crazy insane
> but what do you think it'll be like, in terms of wait times and such? Any advice for the best way to tackle it? Are there so many people that its hard to get into the shops and really look at stuff, or take photos?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, I'm a total themepark newbie!!



Wear comfortable shoes!...lol. Yes, it will be crazy! Just to give you an idea of the popularity...January is generally a "down" time after the new year holiday here in Orlando, but the first and second weekends the lines were 75 minutes for Forbidden Journey and people we having to get a return ticket to come into to the Harry Potter section about 2 hours after the ticket time. July is one of our busiest months, especially compaired to January  
But.... having said that... How much fun to be there during the conference when you know everyone around loves Harry Potter as much as you! The lines will be very long, no doubt, but there is so much to see, and to experience besides just the rides if you are a really big Potter fan. The detail is fantastic (for example...when you go into the bathrooms, you hear Moaning Myrtle talking )


----------



## Timchat2

In the morning is it possible to "cut the corner" in Seuss Landing toward Lost Continent/Harry Potter by taking a left at Green Eggs and Ham Cafe instead of following the main path?  Or is it blocked off for the initial rush?


----------



## Missyrose

Timchat2 said:


> In the morning is it possible to "cut the corner" in Seuss Landing toward Lost Continent/Harry Potter by taking a left at Green Eggs and Ham Cafe instead of following the main path?  Or is it blocked off for the initial rush?



We were able to take the shortcut at the end of October.


----------



## Turkey Lurkey

We were at Universal last Tuesday the 25th, and hit Potterland in the afternoon that day, around 2-3pm or so.  It was nice, hardly any crowds.  Walked right on the Hippogriff ride and my wife basically walked right on to the Forbidden Journey ride.  The only line we saw with any noticable wait was for Ollivanders.  It's possible the threat of thunderstorms kept the crowds away, but it was very pleasant and managable.



TL


----------



## princesswendy720

We are going on the Dream on Sunday and just moved our flight up to Friday due to some snow forecasted for Saturday. I was thinking we would maybe rent a car for the day and go check out IoA and Harry Potter. Is this a crazy idea? The park is only open 9 to 7 so I'm hoping crowds are expected to be low. Anyone have any insight, tips, tricks, etc.? I'm usually an uber planner, and this is kind of a last minute decision!


----------



## MrShiny

That's a great idea.  Even in the summer we found that the crowds in WWoHP really dies down about 3-4 until closing, and that's PLENTY of time to do the area.  They do cap the line for Olivanders before closing, so do that earlier. 

If you get there earlier, do the rest of IoA until about 3-4.


----------



## Echo queen

princesswendy720 said:


> We are going on the Dream on Sunday and just moved our flight up to Friday due to some snow forecasted for Saturday. I was thinking we would maybe rent a car for the day and go check out IoA and Harry Potter. Is this a crazy idea? The park is only open 9 to 7 so I'm hoping crowds are expected to be low. Anyone have any insight, tips, tricks, etc.? I'm usually an uber planner, and this is kind of a last minute decision!



So cool your going on the Dream


----------



## VisitorFromCal

I am meeting a number of family members in Orlando in mid July (after the 4th but before the Harry Potter conference).  We will be staying in WDW and taking one day to go see WWoHP. I know the crowds will be pretty bad but no choice on the timing. 

At that time of year what is the best day of the week to go to WWoHP? From what I have read it seems like a lot of families arrive/depart on Sundays so it leads me to think that is the best day (crowd as small as its going to get). If anyone has any other suggestions I'd love to hear them.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## LazyJane

I was at WWoHP today (Weds Feb 2) and it was a great day with hardly any crowds. Staying off-site, so arrived at IoA around 8:30 and was first in line at one of the turnstiles for 9am opening. Most ppl slowly making their way to HP, but could definitely go thru Seuss and take shortcut by Green Eggs.

Forbidden Journey never longer than 20min queue most of the day, Ollivanders not longer than two showings. No line at all for dragon or hippogriff. No lines for shops and 3 broomsticks half empty most of the day. Thunderstorms predicted for 6pm never materialized.

If you don't get "chosen" at Ollivanders, be sure to ask the TM for a quick picture after the "show"! The actor quickly pulled out a wand for me to hold, mugged for the camera with me and even pushed a special effect as I handed back the wand!


----------



## coastgirl

LazyJane said:


> If you don't get "chosen" at Ollivanders, be sure to ask the TM for a quick picture after the "show"! The actor quickly pulled out a wand for me to hold, mugged for the camera with me and even pushed a special effect as I handed back the wand!



Thanks LazyJane, that's great.  We'll be there in about 10 days  so hopefully the low crowds will hold for a bit.  And great tip about Ollivander, the kids would love that.


----------



## MIChessGuy

LazyJane said:


> I was at WWoHP today (Weds Feb 2) and it was a great day with hardly any crowds. Staying off-site, so arrived at IoA around 8:30 and was first in line at one of the turnstiles for 9am opening. Most ppl slowly making their way to HP, but could definitely go thru Seuss and take shortcut by Green Eggs.



When we were there last August, they were letting people into IOA quite early, before 8:00 a.m.  The off-sites were required to loop around the "long" way to WWoHP while the early on-site guests went through Suess-land.  Am I correct in thinking that now the off-site guests can enter at 9:00 a.m. and head for the Green Eggs shortcut?


----------



## coastermom

MIChessGuy said:


> When we were there last August, they were letting people into IOA quite early, before 8:00 a.m.  The off-sites were required to loop around the "long" way to WWoHP while the early on-site guests went through Suess-land.  Am I correct in thinking that now the off-site guests can enter at 9:00 a.m. and head for the Green Eggs shortcut?



I am thinking it depends on the time of year and the expected crowds as to if they allow all guests to go through the Green Eggs short cut . When we were there in Aug all hotel guests got to go to the right ( GREEN EGGS ) and everyone else had to go left ( TOWARDS THE HULK ) ... I have friends going in April and I am looking forward to seeing what they say about where they have to go as we are going in Nov again . They are staying onsite as we are in Nov ! Cant wait !


----------



## travelmel

Sorry double post


----------



## travelmel

Subbing for our upcoming June 16 trip. Hadn't counted on all this hub ub! I'm glad I found this thread. We are doing nine days at wdw (first timers)...then, I was trying to figure out if we should just stay and do a "break" day at disneyquest/chill at hotel pool THEN go to WWOHP (11th day).......OR........should we do nine days wdw skip the "break" day and do two days IoA instead of one? We have 11 days total.

We are me, dh(41), dd(14), and dd(13)

Thanks in advance for any advice/opinions


----------



## SmallWorld71

travelmel said:


> Subbing for our upcoming June 16 trip. Hadn't counted on all this hub ub! I'm glad I found this thread. We are doing nine days at wdw (first timers)...then, I was trying to figure out if we should just stay and do a "break" day at disneyquest/chill at hotel pool THEN go to WWOHP (11th day).......OR........should we do nine days wdw skip the "break" day and do two days IoA instead of one? We have 11 days total.
> 
> We are me, dh(41), dd(14), and dd(13)
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice/opinions



Do your kids like rides? My boys (15 & 11) love them and would definitely need the two days for everything they like to do.


----------



## ksdave

travelmel said:


> Subbing for our upcoming June 16 trip. Hadn't counted on all this hub ub! I'm glad I found this thread. We are doing nine days at wdw (first timers)...then, I was trying to figure out if we should just stay and do a "break" day at disneyquest/chill at hotel pool THEN go to WWOHP (11th day).......OR........should we do nine days wdw skip the "break" day and do two days IoA instead of one? We have 11 days total.
> 
> We are me, dh(41), dd(14), and dd(13)
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice/opinions



I would strongly suggest at least two days at UO.  As mentioned IOA is tops for kids who love rides, and there are several attractions at USF that they will probably love too (like MIB, Mummy, T2-3D, and Rip Ride Rockit).  My kids grew up with annual trips to UO from the age 9 up.  We spent as few as three days and as many as seven days there in a single trip and they were never bored.


----------



## travelmel

SmallWorld71 said:


> Do your kids like rides? My boys (15 & 11) love them and would definitely need the two days for everything they like to do.





ksdave said:


> I would strongly suggest at least two days at UO.  As mentioned IOA is tops for kids who love rides, and there are several attractions at USF that they will probably love too (like MIB, Mummy, T2-3D, and Rip Ride Rockit).  My kids grew up with annual trips to UO from the age 9 up.  We spent as few as three days and as many as seven days there in a single trip and they were never bored.



Yes, we all like the big rides quite a bit. I want to clarify though that I would be spending both days at IoA....we have Universal Studios in California (I know the one in Fl is probably bigger and better but.... we have the majority of that stuff and I don't really want to go to FL to see the same things)

With that said, 1) yes we like rides 2) we would only be doing two days at IoA would you say we would need two days there? 

Also, I don't quite understand the staying off property ride pass that you can purchase. We definitely plan on purchasing it but what I'm wondering is how good is it? Do you get a much better ride (line) pass if you stay on property? 

Thanks


----------



## cajunaggie

We are visiting on Sun-Mon-Tues before Memorial Day. Staying on-site (we will be coming to Universal property early Sun morning from another part of Orlando & getting tickets, hotel key,etc - then headed to IOA).
Right now, we have tickets for Sun & Mon, park-to-park...I am debating on adding a third day. It will only cost ~$40 for everyone...my original plan was to hang out @ resort on Tues before we start the drive home around noon.
Will 2 days park-to-park be enough?


----------



## OrcaPotter

cajunaggie said:


> We are visiting on Sun-Mon-Tues before Memorial Day. Staying on-site (we will be coming to Universal property early Sun morning from another part of Orlando & getting tickets, hotel key,etc - then headed to IOA).
> Right now, we have tickets for Sun & Mon, park-to-park...I am debating on adding a third day. It will only cost ~$40 for everyone...my original plan was to hang out @ resort on Tues before we start the drive home around noon.
> Will 2 days park-to-park be enough?



If you're planning on seeing everything in Wizarding World, you may want to add a third day ... as the crowds at that time of year will no doubt be extremely high.  If you're staying at a Universal hotel, make sure you take advantage of the early admission into that area.  Otherwise, it will take you a full day to see it all because of the crowds.


----------



## Metro West

OrcaPotter said:


> If you're planning on seeing everything in Wizarding World, you may want to add a third day ... as the crowds at that time of year will no doubt be extremely high.  If you're staying at a Universal hotel, make sure you take advantage of the early admission into that area.  Otherwise, it will take you a full day to see it all because of the crowds.


 That's not a bad idea.


----------



## crazik

Just returned from a trip to Disney.  I am a super Harry Potter fan, so I could not miss the chance to visit WWOHP. Anyway, we went on Tuesday, February 1st.  Arrived at about 10am. There was a 5-10 minute wait (which really wasn't even a wait, just the time you spend walking through the pre-attraction stuff) for the main ride in the castle. We also went on the dueling dragons coaster, which also had essentially no wait. The flight of the hippogriff kid coaster had a 40 minute wait, so we skipped that one.  The stores were also not too crowded, so we enjoyed some shopping.  Grabbed a butter beer with only 1 person ahead of us in line. Their was a decent line for the wand shop, so we also skipped that... It looked like about 30 minutes long.  We did not see any of the street performers or dancers I've seen on the internet, but also didn't wait around for them.

Overall, I would not bother going back... I love the books, love the movies, but could easily leave the park.  We are not big fans of universal in general (essentially a big six flags), as it doesn't have the "complete" feel we get when at Disney. While I was impressed with the "architecture" of the castle and hogesmeade, everything was awfully gray and dull. I need some more color in my life! 

So, lines were not an issue on the 1st of February 2011.


----------



## Pikester

travelmel said:


> Yes, we all like the big rides quite a bit. I want to clarify though that I would be spending both days at IoA....we have Universal Studios in California (I know the one in Fl is probably bigger and better but.... we have the majority of that stuff and I don't really want to go to FL to see the same things)
> 
> With that said, 1) yes we like rides 2) we would only be doing two days at IoA would you say we would need two days there?
> 
> *Also, I don't quite understand the staying off property ride pass that you can purchase. We definitely plan on purchasing it but what I'm wondering is how good is it? Do you get a much better ride (line) pass if you stay on property? *
> 
> Thanks


 
From my understanding, when you stay on property as a perk you get a "Fast Pass" (your room key) that allows you to access all rides that have the "Fast Pass" line as many times as you want through out the day. The rides that don't have the FP line you just have to get in line with everyone else. 

If you do not stay on property and purchase the Express Pass that allows you to access all the rides with the "Fast Pass" line one time for each ride that day. The rides that don't have the FP line you just have to get in line with everyone else. 

Like I said, this just my understanding as my family hasn't been yet. Won't be long now! 

Feel free experts on Universal to add or correct what I wrote.


----------



## NAB

travelmel said:


> Yes, we all like the big rides quite a bit. I want to clarify though that I would be spending both days at IoA....we have Universal Studios in California (I know the one in Fl is probably bigger and better but.... we have the majority of that stuff and I don't really want to go to FL to see the same things)
> 
> With that said, 1) yes we like rides 2) we would only be doing two days at IoA would you say we would need two days there?
> 
> Also, I don't quite understand the staying off property ride pass that you can purchase. We definitely plan on purchasing it but what I'm wondering is how good is it? Do you get a much better ride (line) pass if you stay on property?
> 
> Thanks



Like the poster above just said. If you just purchase the easy pass it is only good once per ride. If you stay on property you can fast pass the same ride as many times as you want.

We did two days as well and wished we only were there one. We did stay on property and had the fast passes though. 

Got there early , that extra hour early given to the hotel guest was nice too. Did Harry Potter first then everything is do able in that park in a day, at least it was for us. We did not do any water rides though.


----------



## mariks714

I went on Superbowl Sunday (2/6) and all the lines for the main attractions were fairly short.  A 10 to 20 minute wait for the Forbidden Journey throughout the day.  A 5 minute wait for Dueling Dragons, and the longest wait was for Flight of the Hippogriff at 25 minutes.  Ollivanders was only about a 15-25 minute wait for the 2 times I went to see the show.  And I didn't go at rope drop or arrive early.  The park opened at 9am and I was there at around 11am, ate lunch at the 3 Broomsticks at 1pm, and was finished with WWoHP at around 2.  After checking out the rest of IOA it was 4 and went back to WWoHP to ride FJ one more time and shop the stores.  Overall, it was a perfect day to be at the park, considering I had no touring plan or strategy whatsoever!


----------



## onelilspark

Anyone dare to take a stab on the kind of waits will experience this Saturday?  Half of us want to sleep in...the other half want to get going so we don't have to wait in lines...


----------



## phamton

I bet it will be busy in the afternoon.  That is also the first day of Mardi Gras so many people hit iOA first before heading over to Mardi Gras.  I wouldn't sleep in.


----------



## LMO429

I have not been on this thread from quite some time.  I had a quick question I thought I heard somewhere that universal is giving out a time card to be able to get access to the wizarding world of harry potter.  I think it would tell you a time to come back to access it.  Is this true?  I have cousins going easter week I just want to be able to give them the heads up.

again I just briefly heard this I think on a podcast I do not know if there is any truth to it or if i misunderstood..thank you in advance


----------



## damo

LMO429 said:


> I have not been on this thread from quite some time.  I had a quick question I thought I heard somewhere that universal is giving out a time card to be able to get access to the wizarding world of harry potter.  I think it would tell you a time to come back to access it.  Is this true?  I have cousins going easter week I just want to be able to give them the heads up.
> 
> again I just briefly heard this I think on a podcast I do not know if there is any truth to it or if i misunderstood..thank you in advance



When the crowds are high they give out return time cards.


----------



## LMO429

damo said:


> When the crowds are high they give out return time cards.



Can you elaborate more?  Where do you get the cards etc


----------



## damo

LMO429 said:


> Can you elaborate more?  Where do you get the cards etc



In the past, if the crowd is being lined up over in the Jurassic Park area, that is where they are giving out the passes to come back at a scheduled time.  In low crowds, there are two entrances - through the Lost Continent area so that you enter into Hogsmeade or through the Jurassic Park area, so that you enter beside Hogwarts.  When the crowds are really high, the general public(not the early entry people who are staying onsite or who have Harry Potter Packages) is only allowed to enter beside Hogwarts and there will be a long line there.  At that entrance, you can get a timed entry pass.


----------



## BarryCF

Hi everyone...I have'nt been here in a while. We will be at WDW May 30th (Memorial Day) throught June 3rd. We are going to add 2 days, June 4th and 5th, to the trip and the debate centers on whether we should add WDW days or UO days. 

We are  44 year old parents of a 13 year old thrill junkie girl. I am also a thrill junkie while my wife is not. I am also the only HP fan in the house but my 13 year old would love to ride FJ. We won't be staying onsite at UO if we go, so I'm wondering what crowds are like on weekends in early June. Predicted crowd levels at WDW per touringplans.com are really low everywhere except Hollywood Studios for Star Wars Weekends. If we go to UO and I can't get into the WWOHP I won't be a happy camper. 

Any opinions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## stepheb

We were at Universal from 2/10-12 - GREAT time!
On 2/10- we went to WWoHP for the last hour - did all the rides, Ollivanders and shops without much of a wait at all - perfect to begin our trip!

On 2/11 - went for early hour and again did all the rides (twice!) and Ollivander's before having breakfast at 3 Broomsticks.  ASK for the details inside the 3 Broomsticks!!!  One of the "table cleaners" came up to ask to see if we had noticed the house elves - so she took us around to see them, hear them in the kitchen, had us get a pic by the fireplace cauldron, outside for a great pic of the kids with Hogwarts in the background, to see the 3 broomsticks (also used in the movie) and a spot to get the best pic of the restaurant.  SO NICE! and the kids loved the special attention!

Left WWoHP after this - getting very busy.  Went back to WWoHP around 6 pm again - and were able to do everything again without a wait.

On 2/12 - got there for the early hour - rode all rides (Hippogriff was most crowded - esp. since all were FOTL - it didn't help the 15-20 min. wait) and left at 9 am - already WAY too crowded for us!  Went back for the last hour again and were able to ride FJ one last time with about a 20 min. wait.

Overall - we were extremely pleased at being able to experience it and ride the rides as many times as we wanted (7 times on the FJ!) - wonderful!


----------



## Bowen9475

We are heading to IOA this Friday - with the main focus being on WWOHP. Give me your best tips/suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## coastgirl

Arrived just before noon today, Monday Feb 14.  Took about 20 minutes to get our food at Three Broomsticks, a bit of a wait for FJ, but nothing unmanageable.  Olivander's line was long through the afternoon, but we only had a two-show wait around 5.  Stumbled on front-row seats for the Tri-Wizard show.  No appreciable wait at FotH and Dueling Dragons.  Our first visit to the park, and while the ride waits were pretty good, I was disappointed by how crowded Hogmeade was.   Hard to enjoy the shops, or the ambiance--too many Muggles.


----------



## Mom-to-2-Princesses

We had our first visit to Islands of Adventure last week on Wednesday, February 9.  My husband and DD12 was with me and my other daughter, DD14 was coming with her school group.  We arrived right at 9:00 and had pre-purchased our tickets so we went right in.  (although there was no wait at the ticket counters).  We went through the Dr Suess area and then saw the train and Hogsmeade.  Oh my, what a cool sight!  We did a quick picture with the conductor and then headed to the Olivanders line.  

Two groups went in before us and then it was our turn and guess what?  Our DD12 was picked!  Of course she was thrilled and the other people in the group told me how perfect she was, etc. (which was so kind of them)  Actually we had a good feeling about her getting picked because the group that went in was mainly older people and a 5 year old boy.  She of course bought the wand and we sent it to the front of the park (Trading Post) so we wouldn't have to worry about it.

We then headed to the castle for the Forbidden Journey ride.  The wait was listed at 15 minutes (about 10:00).  Unfortunately it was longer as the ride had complications but the inside of the castle is just "spot on" in all the details.  And then the ride!  Well, it was awesome!  The dementers weren't as scary as I would have thought, but the dragon was awesome.

Then we went to Dueling Dragons, about a 15 minute wait.  Very fun!  After this we bumped into my DD14 group and got in line to do the Forbidden Journey ride again.  It was listed as 45 minutes, but did not take that long.  The line moves very fast since the ride is a continuous load ride.  It was as cool the second time.

Then we went to the Three Broomsticks for lunch.  We went around 12:00 and had quick, friendly service.  I had the sheperd's pie and my husband the fish and chips.  All of us had the frozen butterbeer -- too wonderful to describe!  I thought it would be too sweet and it wasn't and the cream on top was heavenly.

While we were eating lunch my DD14 and her friends got in line for Olivanders, I think they had to wait about 4 groups before going in.  And guess what?  my Dd14 got chosen!  She was so excited!  Both of my girls have read the books numerous times and love it all.  We think they might have picked her since she was wearing her timeturner necklace.

We then headed out to do the rest of the park and had a wonderful time -- I was very impressed by the variety of rides and there were no waits to speak of.

At 6:00 we went back to Harry Potter and did the Hippogriff ride, shopping, and I hit the single rider line to do Forbidden Journey again (walked right on!)  The dark chocolate mint frogs at Honeydukes were very good and we have a chocolate cauldren that we have not broken into yet.

Don't forget to use your AAA card if you have one.  We saved about $20 using the 10% discount on food and shirts.


----------



## jake&samsmom

My 10 y/o son and I went to IOA this past Sunday, 2/13.

We left Disney propery at around 8:35 am. We took a cab from AKL-Kidani Village to US, and to get there was ~ $36.

This was our very first time at US-Orlando, but we had been to US-California several times before. We were going mainly to experience the WWOHP and to ride Spiderman. We got to the gates at exactly 9am. We didn't pre-buy our tickets because we were not sure if we'd have time to do WWOHP because DH and my younger DS wanted to do DTD on this Sunday, but we ended up doing separate things and decided to meet up later in the day.

Anyway, it was a short line to get our tickets, one day one park tickets only for each of us ~ $160 for the both of us. The person behind the ticket counter laughed when he saw my Disney Visa, and said he just loved it when US took money away from Disney! !  He also tired to sell us Express passes, but since FJ was not included in it, we decided not to get them. We entered the park at around 9:05 am and turned right thru Suess land and past Poseidon's temple to get to Hogsmeade. There were no crowds on the way to Hogsmeade. My son said he hoped WWOHP was empty too, and I said that that's probably where all the people are at. (I wanted to condition him to the crowds, if any. I didn't want him to get disappointed if the wait was very long.) 

We were giddy with excitement as we approached Hogsmeade and saw Hogwarts Castle from afar  We first took a photo by the Hogwarts express train with the conductor. There were a good amount of people walking around town but very manageable. We passed by Ollivander's, and there as a short line of ~ 20 people there. DS was not much interested to see the Ollivander's show, he merely wanted to buy a wand, so we decided to pass that over. 

Then we hightailed it to Hogwarts Castle. Well, there was NO LINE AT ALL! Mind you, it was about 9:20 am at this point. The sign said standby wait was 15 minutes, but the truth is, we just walked-on. But, before entering the castle, there are ride seats you can sit on to measure if you fit in before actually going on the ride itself. I am a bit on the heavy side (~200 lbs) and I fit easily with some room to spare even . I was told by a Team Member (Cast Member in Disney lingo) that the end seats on the benches were modified to fit people who need the extra room, btw. So we go thru the gates and because I had a bag, we detoured to the locker area where we got a locker for free (1st 40 mins free, after 40 mins, you get charged a couple of bucks). I thought it was cool that it used fingerprints to rent and open your locker, no key necessary. 

After we stowed my bag and jacket, we went through the queue. It was AWESOME!!! I don't want to spoil it for you, so skip this paragraph if you want to be surprised. There were talking paintings, the Daily Prophet, the Phoenix that guards Dumbledore's office, hologram Dumbledore in his office, DADA classroom, Harry, Ron and Hermione in hologram, Herbology classroom, the talking Fat Lady portrait, Sorting hat, and the Candles floating on the ceiling like in the Great Hall in the movie. You can actually go through the Castle without riding, there is a Castle tour path for non-riders. I wanted to stop to look at the displays longer, but there were people behind us and I didn't want to hold up the line. And as I said earlier, we walked on through to the ride benches. there are four seats on one bench, and they load very quickly. My DS sat on one of the middle seats, and I was at the left end beside him.

Again, I don't want to spoil the ride for you, so skip this paragraph if you want to be surprised. There was the Hungarian horntail dragon that breathes steam onto your face, a bunch of giant spiders (Aragog) that spit venom on you, Whomping Willow that attempts to hit you, Dementors chasing you, and the collapsing Chamber of Secrets. At the end of the ride, the characters from the movie are hologrammed onto a wall and wave bye to you as you exit. 

The ride was a little rough, but not as bad motion sickness-wise as I had imagined --and I am a chicken when it comes to rides, having done TOT only twice and EE once in my life (my sons tricked me into those, but that is another story). Never rode Space Mountain nor RnRC. My type of rides are Haunted Mansion, and Peter Pan, so you can see where I'm coming from.  I say try it once, I think you won't regret it.

After we exit the ride, we go to Filch's Emporium/gift shop. We look around a few minutes, but DS and I both need to use the bathroom, so we ask where one is and we go to the one in Hogsmeade. Surprise, Moaning Myrtle is in the Ladies' Room (my DS says she was in the Men's Room too!) I didn't "see" her, but she can be heard all over the bathroom.

Any ways, afer that, we decided we were hungry and want to eat at the Three Broomsticks. It was Bout 10:20AM. We ordered Fish and Chips (we shared) and a glass of Pumpkin Juice and a glass of Butterbeer ~ $ 20 for all. 
We liked the Butterbeer, it was like watered down Rootbeer float! But the Pumpkin Juice was so-so, it tasted like liquified Pumpkin pie! We took plenty of photos there, and when we were done, I asked DS if he wanted to ride Dueling Dragons or FOTH, but he wanted to examine all the shops closely and explore the village instead. We entered Dervish and Banges and bought a Ron Weasley Wand ($30), a generic Ollivander's wand($30), and a white feather quill ($10)for writing, We went back to the entrance of Hogsmeade where the train was and took photos with another conductor. Hogsmeade was getting very busy and more people were arriving. We went into Honeydukes and bought 2 chocolate frogs ($10 each), a chocolate wand ($8). Entered Zonko's joke shop which connects with Honeydukes, but didn't buy anything from there. They did have plenty of cool stuff like sneakoscopes, screaming yoyos and extendable ears. We saw plenty of folks with Gryffindor scarves so we decided we would get us those too! They had the scarves just like what they wore in the movies at Dervish for $39. We got the Gryffindor one. We also wanted the Gryffindor scarf with the crest and the word "Gryffindor" written on it, but we were told by a Team member that only Filch's sold that kind. We wanted to tour the castle again anyway, so up we walked to Hogwarts again. This time, the line for FJ said 45 mins, still not bad. We walked through the Castle tour line, and there was only one other family who was touring the castle. We then walked over to Filch's and bought the other gryffindor scarf ($30 x 2 beause we got one for other DS), WWOHP cap for DH($25), 2 awesome harry Potter pins (we are pin collectors, Disney only, but Harry Potter too now!) ($10 x 2, one for each DS), a Gryffindor keychain ($9). The gift shops in general are very tiny and crowded, and darkly lit for ambience. If you have claustrophobia, this is not a good idea, I overheard one person panicking, "I gotta get outta here".  We took plenty of photos in and around the castle but decided we didn't want to ride FJ again. One a day was enough. DS "dueled" with a team Member selling wands at a cart by the Hogwarts gate, and we took photos with other wizard-costumed Team Members. We examined the shop windows closely and saw self-writing quills, and a box of shaking, restrained quidditch balls. By 12:30 PM, we just about saw and experienced everything we wanted in Hogsmeade and Hogwarts. The village was really very congested by that time. So we decided to say farewell to WWOHP. 

We rode Spiderman once, then left US at around 215 pm, took a cab to DTD and met up with DH and other DS and baby DD at the World of Disney store in DTD. The cab ride from US to DTD (exit #68) was only $25. From US, it is much cheaper to go to DTD instead of your Disney resort. Then take the Disney bus to your Disney resort. (This was a tip from the cab driver that brought us there). 

Sorry this post was detailed and long, but I wanted to do a mini-report especially for the US-IOA first timers (like I was). I also included the $$$ amounts to give you an idea what the costs were. Hope this mini-TR helps. Thank you to the others who contributed to this thread and reported that Sunday early AM was the least crowded time to visit WWOHP -- y'all were very right! If I have time, I'll post photos later. If you have any questions, feel free to ask me and I'll try to answer. Lastly, enjoy y'all's visit, we sure enjoyed ours!!!!


----------



## seattle-swarm

Thanks jakeandsamsmom!  Excellent report - with all the details I need to know for our trip in April!


----------



## jake&samsmom

seattle-swarm said:


> Thanks jakeandsamsmom!  Excellent report - with all the details I need to know for our trip in April!



Thanks 

Btw, I forgot to add that there were carts around WWOHP that served Butterbeer in case you didn't want to go to Three Broomsticks. The butterbeer is served either in disposable plastic cups with "Wizarding World of Harry Potter" printed in front, or you could get a plastic mug with an emblem on it, but I think that one was more expensive. No drink covers for either Butterbeer mugs/cups. Too bad because I wanted to bring butterbeer to DH and younger DS. They did have bottled and sealed Pumpkin Juice if you wanted to take it home. 

Also, about wands, they are sold everywhere there. You could get them from the places I mentioned above, or even at the main US-IOA gift shop in front, by the IOA entrance. At WWOHP that day, there was an abundance of all the wands, Harry, Hermione, Ron, Dumbledore, Voldy, Sirius, Ginny, Lupin, McGonagal, etc. They also had generic wands, which appealed to my son more. Of course, he has 2 Harry Potter wands at home already . Younger DS got the Ron Weasley wand as a present from me. He likes Ron better than Harry.

One last thing, we sat by a nice young lady at Three Broomsticks, and she is a US AP holder who lives in Orlando. She said the day before, Saturday, she was at WWOHP at around noon-ish, and the standby wait to get into FJ was *4 HOURS*! Whoa!


----------



## Pumpernoodle

Does anyone have any thought on Mid March vs. the beginning of May?  I'm wondering how the late Easter will affect spring breakers.


----------



## flfun

BarryCF said:


> Hi everyone...I have'nt been here in a while. We will be at WDW May 30th (Memorial Day) throught June 3rd. We are going to add 2 days, June 4th and 5th, to the trip and the debate centers on whether we should add WDW days or UO days.
> 
> We are  44 year old parents of a 13 year old thrill junkie girl. I am also a thrill junkie while my wife is not. I am also the only HP fan in the house but my 13 year old would love to ride FJ. We won't be staying onsite at UO if we go, so I'm wondering what crowds are like on weekends in early June. Predicted crowd levels at WDW per touringplans.com are really low everywhere except Hollywood Studios for Star Wars Weekends. If we go to UO and I can't get into the WWOHP I won't be a happy camper.
> 
> Any opinions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks





I would avoid IOA on Saturday, definitely.  My advice is to do the Studios on Saturday (arrive early and do the most popular attractions first) and IOA on Sunday (get there before opening and head to HP).  Enjoy the rest of the park during the day and return to HP at night when crowds have probably thinned out (especially if it was too crowded to enjoy that morning).  HP is great at night!

You can check the closing times on different dates to see what the expected crowd levels will be, 6:00 or 7:00 is low to moderate, 8:00 and beyond is crowded.  You can also check the cost of express passes for specific dates to gauge crowd levels, the more expensive the passes, the greater the expected crowd levels.


----------



## phamton

Pumpernoodle said:


> Does anyone have any thought on Mid March vs. the beginning of May?  I'm wondering how the late Easter will affect spring breakers.



The very beginning of May is usually less crowded than mid-March.


----------



## tea pot

*jake&samsmom*
Thanks so much for your great detailed trip report.
I was so happy to hear that the castle has a walking tour!
I'm not sure about riding FJ I have a hard time on Thunder Mountain but I so wanted to see the castle.

We are returning to Disney the first week of December and plan on going over to US/WWOHP for the day.  *Any guess about the crowds at that time?*


----------



## ldmilton

Crowds were very manageable Mon, Tue and Wed this week (2/14  2/16)    Longest wait time for FJ said 40 minutes and that was mid-morning to mid-afternoon.  Late afternoon wait time said 30 minutes but was more like 15 minutesjust a leisurely stroll through the castle.  Dragons were pretty much walk on to maybe a 5 minute wait.  Ollivanders had a line most of the day with the exception of early morning (before park opening) and late afternoon.  Of course, getting in an hour before opening was great!  Felt like we had Hogsmeade to ourselves.  It was so nice to be able to browse through the shops without a crowd.

Walked right in to the 3 Brooksticks for breakfast around 10 on Tuesday and never saw much of a line at either of the Butterbeer carts.   Overall a wonderful crowd-free experience!


----------



## dfriia

tea pot said:


> *jake&samsmom*
> We are returning to Disney the first week of December and plan on going over to US/WWOHP for the day.  *Any guess about the crowds at that time?*



I was at IOA/WWoHP on December 1, 2010 and the crowds were very light. No real lines at all to speak of.


----------



## mesaboy2

dfriia said:


> I was at IOA/WWoHP on December 1, 2010 and the crowds were very light. No real lines at all to speak of.



I was there on Dec 2 and it was dead for me too.  Loved it!


----------



## tea pot

dfriia said:


> I was at IOA/WWoHP on December 1, 2010 and the crowds were very light. No real lines at all to speak of.





mesaboy2 said:


> I was there on Dec 2 and it was dead for me too.  Loved it!



Thanks a Bunch Guys !!!
We're going to go for it


----------



## mesaboy2

Here now thru Sunday.  A line to get into WWoHP when we arrived at 5, both from Lost Continent and Jurassic Park.  Line not moving from LC, looked to be at least a 15 minute wait, but tried JP and walked in in 5 minutes.  Packed of course, but only tried FotH for DD6.  Sign said 10 minute wait--more like 15 but still less than I expected.  FJ said 75, but we did not do.

Asked TM if they would be instituting pass system into WWoHP this weekend--he said *yes*.


----------



## Mikelly1221

mesaboy2 said:


> Here now thru Sunday.  A line to get into WWoHP when we arrived at 5, both from Lost Continent and Jurassic Park.  Line not moving from LC, looked to be at least a 15 minute wait, but tried JP and walked in in 5 minutes.  Packed of course, but only tried FotH for DD6.  Sign said 10 minute wait--more like 15 but still less than I expected.  FJ said 75, but we did not do.
> 
> Asked TM if they would be instituting pass system into WWoHP this weekend--he said *yes*.



Ditto this post.  We got there around 3pm yesterday and the pass system was in place until 5:30 on the LC side.  Went to Dr. Seuss land (can't think of the proper name for the island right now) and rode the merry go round and stood in line for Cat In the Hat.  Got to the front of the 30 min. line at Cat but wasn't able to ride due to technical difficulties.  Went to Jurassic Park and walked onto the river ride.  Ate supper and then was able to enter WWOHP..they were letting people in at regular intervals around 5:15.  FJ was around 60 min. and FOTH was around 10-15.  Was able to ride FJ once and FOTH twice before the park closed at 7pm.


----------



## chiamarie

I know I already posted once in another place... but does anyone have any ideas if Monday (Presidents Day) is also going to be included as "this weekend?" (as it's a holiday weekend, which is why it is busy).  My parents are going to be in town and they wanted to visit Wwohp; since it's the one place here in Orlando they haven't done yet.


----------



## damo

chiamarie said:


> I know I already posted once in another place... but does anyone have any ideas if Monday (Presidents Day) is also going to be included as "this weekend?" (as it's a holiday weekend, which is why it is busy).  My parents are going to be in town and they wanted to visit Wwohp; since it's the one place here in Orlando they haven't done yet.



I would assume so.


----------



## HLAuburn

Went to IOA yesterday (Friday).  By around 10am, FJ was reporting wait times about 60 min.  After lunch at Mythos (around 1pm), we went to WWoHP and they were handing out the dreaded "return time tickets".    Our return time was from 4:15-5:15.  We returned around 4:30...FJ wait was 45 min, but quickly changed to 60 then 75.


----------



## jockey

We are thinking of going to wwohp later today any idea what crowds we can expect


----------



## coastgirl

We are, too.  I'm hoping the crowds have died back a bit after the weekend.  IoA is only open until 6.  I think we'll not go earlier than 4; planning on hitting universal as soon as I can get my family up.   Our best experience at WWoHP last week was heading back late.


----------



## jockey

Thanks , kids  just up but I think we probably go after lunch !! We have all net week too so I am hoping crowd levels will drop!!


----------



## Tlamp

I must be crazy because I could not handle not being at a rope drop. I go first thing in the morning or I am not going. It would stress me out too much.


----------



## homie wanna liv

Really crowded they started giving away tickets that had a return time on them instead of a line.


----------



## coastgirl

Yep, we wasted our time going to IoA this afternoon.  Had an easy time at US and decided to walk over around 1 instead of coming back before close--it was crazy!  The line for Forbidden Journey was winding back into Jurassic park.  At 1:30 we got a return time to enter Hogsmeade for 2 hrs later, but spent the afternoon at Aquatica instead.  Planning for our last visit for this trip tomorrow at rope drop. I thought it was crowded last week!


----------



## DexLabDeeDee

Are the touringplans for WWoHP as detailed in the UG still valid for rope drop? Do you still need to get there really early and stand in line and NOT move in order to get into Hogsmeade at any point in the morning? I have some friends going the week of March 6th and they are kind of clueless so I want to give them the best advice possible!


----------



## Debs Hill

OMG!!  Why is it so crowded at the moment?!!!

We are going on 25th March for 4 days and staying at Royal Pacific........how crowded do you think it will be?!! What time are guests being allowed in for morning early entry? Are the evenings busy!?!
Debx


----------



## Tlamp

Debs Hill said:


> OMG!!  Why is it so crowded at the moment?!!!
> 
> We are going on 25th March for 4 days and staying at Royal Pacific........how crowded do you think it will be?!! What time are guests being allowed in for morning early entry? Are the evenings busy!?!
> Debx



President's day week. A lot of kids in the North east and other places have school break.

You will be there during other sections of the country's spring break as well so it may be crowded


----------



## hammie59

OrcaPotter said:


> If you're planning on seeing everything in Wizarding World, you may want to add a third day ... as the crowds at that time of year will no doubt be extremely high.  If you're staying at a Universal hotel, make sure you take advantage of the early admission into that area.  Otherwise, it will take you a full day to see it all because of the crowds.



Really? Extremely high in May? Now I'm throughly confused. So far everything I've read has early to mid May being on the lighter side. Even the Express Pass is priced the lowest during this time if you go on a weekday.


----------



## mesaboy2

hammie59 said:


> Really? Extremely high in May? Now I'm throughly confused. So far everything I've read has early to mid May being on the lighter side. Even the Express Pass is priced the lowest during this time if you go on a weekday.



Yeah, I think you'll probably be okay in May.  Spring Break is over and summer season hasn't gotten going yet.  The price of Express and park hours are for me the best predictors of crowd levels.


----------



## tink20

Staying onsite Sun June 5- Thurs June 9.  Will it be really crowded, we plan to take advantage of early entry.


----------



## mom23hooligans

We'll be in Orlando next week and was wondering if we'd be better off going to IOA on Friday or Sunday?  Our priority is Harry Potter.  Assume we need to get there first thing in the morning.  Any other tips would be fantastic.  Thanks!


----------



## Thumper_Man

mom23hooligans said:


> We'll be in Orlando next week and was wondering if we'd be better off going to IOA on Friday or Sunday?  Our priority is Harry Potter.  Assume we need to get there first thing in the morning.  Any other tips would be fantastic.  Thanks!



Welcome to the Disboards.

Most people that have come back and reported have said that it's better to go on Sunday.


----------



## hammie59

With that said, how about between tues, wed, thurs, or sunday?


----------



## Thumper_Man

hammie59 said:


> With that said, how about between tues, wed, thurs, or sunday?



As I mentioned, people that have gone and reported back said Sunday was the best day to go.  Probably because people were leaving and/or just arriving on this day.

I really don't know about Tuesday and Wednesday.  We were there last year in October during the Columbus Day holiday week.  We went on Thursday.  The WWoHP section was pretty busy most of the day, but manageable.  It was a little better in the evening.  We were able to get into the shops, Three Broomsticks and got to see mostly everything.  Forbidden Journey and Ollivander's had the longest waits.  The rest of the park, everything else was pretty much a walk on.  I guess everybody was at WWoHP.


----------



## mesaboy2

hammie59 said:


> With that said, how about between tues, wed, thurs, or sunday?



On any given calendar week, those four days tend to be the lightest.  Monday, Friday and Saturday tend to be the heaviest.  It obviously depends on the circumstances, though.

I went this past weekend and guessed going in that Friday would be the lightest of my three days, while Saturday and Sunday would be worse.  That's because this week is a holiday week for some of the northeast, not to mention Presidents Day weekend for everyone.  Looking back, I think I was right....

The last time I went before this was off-season on a Thursday: last Dec 2.  It was dead.


----------



## hengonz

I was planning to go to IoA on Sunday, March 20, mainly for the WWoHP.  That is the start of Spring Break for some.  Does anybody think it would be totally crazy to go on that day (too many people, too long of lines, too long of wait times, etc.)?


----------



## suetoo

So, reading this...should I be worried that we scheduled to go to IOA on Monday March 7, specifically for WWoHP?  It sounds like Mondays are busy, but the EP looks cheapest and we seem to be right before Spring break.  This is a one day trip from DIsney!  Can't wait!


----------



## OrcaPotter

Crowds have already begun to pick up considerably again as some schools begin spring break.  Right now, middle of the week is your best bet.  As we get further into March and April, I would expect summer-level crowds.  

My tip?  Try WWOHP toward the end of the day, especially if you're not staying at a Universal hotel and eligible for the extra hour access.  People believe in getting there at "rope drop" but that's what causes the immense crowds initially.  Lines for Forbidden Journey may stay consistently long, but Hogsmeade will probably be easier to move around in later on.  Consider doing single riders for FJ--just like at Disney, your wait will be a fraction of what the regular queue is.  Then just ask to take the castle tour in order to see the rest of Hogwarts later.


----------



## Tink2Day

Wow, I'm so glad our trip 'fell' at just the right time.  Apparently all the crowds from NJ week were in the Disney parks. Much more crowded and much longer wait times in WDW.

We went on a Sunday, about 1/2 hour after the park opened, walked straight back to WWOHP, virtually no lines or waits except the Flight Of the Hippogriff and Ollivanders and even those times weren't terribly long.
Left to go to some other areas of IOA, came back and still the same situation, plus about a 5 minute wait to get into D&B.
Such a shame that people are missing out or have long wait times.

All the more reason for expansion!


----------



## suetoo

Thanks for the tip...Any others would be welcome!


----------



## mesaboy2

suetoo said:


> So, reading this...should I be worried that we scheduled to go to IOA on Monday March 7, specifically for WWoHP?  It sounds like Mondays are busy, but the EP looks cheapest and we seem to be right before Spring break.  This is a one day trip from DIsney!  Can't wait!



I think you'll be fine.  I don't think the spring break crowds will start showing up until later that week--maybe Friday the 11th.  The crowds this past week were unrelated and had to do with the northeast's winter break.  My theory is this coming week and the next will be pretty light no matter what day you go.

I'll be there the day before you and expect low crowds.


----------



## Brynnie

Suetoo....I am going to be at the parks March 7-11.  FYI...I just noticed today that the EP price for Monday March 7th was just recently bumped up to the next highest price level, but the rest of the week is still at the lowest price.  Universal must be expecting that Monday to be busy now.


----------



## suetoo

Wow That must have just happened today!!  Well..that's our day there and after all the tips I got form these boards, I am ready to love it no matter what!  Have fun on you trip as well!!


----------



## mesaboy2

suetoo said:


> Wow That must have just happened today!!  Well..that's our day there and after all the tips I got form these boards, I am ready to love it no matter what!  Have fun on you trip as well!!



Thats the spirit.  Have a good time--both of you!


----------



## Debs Hill

We are staying at Royal Pacific.......what time will they let us in to IOA in the morning? Is it one hour prior to official opening or earlier? 
Debxx


----------



## mesaboy2

Debs Hill said:


> We are staying at Royal Pacific.......what time will they let us in to IOA in the morning? Is it one hour prior to official opening or earlier?
> Debxx



Officially, one hour prior to official opening.  Sometimes it can a little earlier still, say maybe 10-15 minutes.  Sooooo, it is *possible *they will let you in around 7:45-ish.


----------



## hengonz

Hey mesaboy2 (or anyone else out there),

Would you think that going to see WWoHP on March 20 is a crazy idea?  It's a weekend (Sunday), and I know some schools will be on Spring break at that time.  Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Mikelly1221

I think that from here until after Easter it will be pretty crowded overall.  Spring Break is starting up and that will cover most of March.  Easter is the end of April, so expect really high crowds around that time.  

Our Spring Break is March 14-18.    We're going from Wed.-Sat., staying offsite, and I'm planning on us hitting the parks 1st thing in the am to combat any crowds.


----------



## mesaboy2

hengonz said:


> Hey mesaboy2 (or anyone else out there),
> 
> Would you think that going to see WWoHP on March 20 is a crazy idea?  It's a weekend (Sunday), and I know some schools will be on Spring break at that time.  Any thoughts would be appreciated.



No, not crazy at all.  I would expect it to be crowded, but go in knowing that and you'll probably be fine.  If you're an onsite guest, then *take advantage of the early entry*.  If not, then still show up at rope-drop and get all you can out of WWoHP before 10 or 11 rolls around.  From that time until about an hour before close, it will probably be wall-to-wall people.

My favorite recent thread with tips on how to get the most out of WWoHP is here:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2663104.  All of it is helpful, but pay particular attention to post #1.

Also, the area is especially cool at night, so don't rush out at close--Universal will typically let you hang around at least 30-45 minutes afterwards and the relative lack of people makes it even better.


----------



## hengonz

Mikelly1221 said:


> I think that from here until after Easter it will be pretty crowded overall.  Spring Break is starting up and that will cover most of March.  Easter is the end of April, so expect really high crowds around that time.
> 
> Our Spring Break is March 14-18.    We're going from Wed.-Sat., staying offsite, and I'm planning on us hitting the parks 1st thing in the am to combat any crowds.





mesaboy2 said:


> No, not crazy at all.  I would expect it to be crowded, but go in knowing that and you'll probably be fine.  If you're an onsite guest, then *take advantage of the early entry*.  If not, then still show up at rope-drop and get all you can out of WWoHP before 10 or 11 rolls around.  From that time until about an hour before close, it will probably be wall-to-wall people.
> 
> My favorite recent thread with tips on how to get the most out of WWoHP is here: .  All of it is helpful, but pay particular attention to post #1.
> 
> Also, the area is especially cool at night, so don't rush out at close--Universal will typically let you hang around at least 30-45 minutes afterwards and the relative lack of people makes it even better.



Thanks, you guys are great!   All of this info should come in handy.


----------



## Debs Hill

Thanks for your help guys!
So, we plan to get to the main IOA gates pre-opening time.....do we just show staff our hotel keys and passes and wait to be let in? Will we be directed to go a certain way? What sort of waits can I expect for FJ at this time in the morning? 

When does it start to get crowded in the shops?

We would like to eat at Three Broomsticks.....what sort of wait should I anticipate there? We will be there from March 25th for 4 nights! 

Ive read a lot about going back in the evening before closing....how soon before closing would you recommend for things getting quieter?

Sorry about all the questions but you guys are the best!!!
Debx


----------



## HLAuburn

Debs Hill said:


> Thanks for your help guys!
> So, we plan to get to the main IOA gates pre-opening time.....do we just show staff our hotel keys and passes and wait to be let in? Will we be directed to go a certain way? What sort of waits can I expect for FJ at this time in the morning?
> 
> When does it start to get crowded in the shops?
> 
> We would like to eat at Three Broomsticks.....what sort of wait should I anticipate there? We will be there from March 25th for 4 nights!
> 
> Ive read a lot about going back in the evening before closing....how soon before closing would you recommend for things getting quieter?
> 
> Sorry about all the questions but you guys are the best!!!
> Debx



As the crowds narrow through the walkways between the ticket counters (but before the gates) there will be people there who ask to see your resort IDs.  There may be a few people in each line at the gate to get in, but they always go pretty fast.  Then everyone heads straight for WWoHP!  When we got to FJ around 8:20 or so, it was practically walk on.  I think they say 10-15 min because it takes that long to walk thru the castle!   Crowds will continue to pick up the later it gets, but it should be fairly calm up until around 11 or so.

As for Broomsticks, we only went in to get Butterbeer in the late afternoon and it was empty.  If you can plan for a late lunch or early dinner, that would be ideal.  

Things do tend to quiet down right before close, but last time we were there, they were giving out tickets for a time to come back to WWoHP, so they crowds seemed to linger up until close.  

Have fun!


----------



## ChelMomto5

Went to Studios today (2-27) and basically no wait (5-10 minutes) on every ride!  After Studios closed at 6 we went to IOA for an hour.  Headed straight to Harry Potter and had 15 minute wait for FJ! Of course we went on more than once. What an awesome experience!  Thanks to a tip from this board that said go an hour or two before closing!  Great Advice!  Loved FJ and I'm not even a Harry Potter Fan!!


----------



## englishteacha

We were at IOA this past Wed and Fri and Harry Potter was very busy.  75 minute wait for FJ in the afternoon on Wednesday, and Friday we went right there and it was about a 30 minute wait right at 9:00 am.  We did Ollivanders on Friday and had a butterbeer and then went to the Studios so I can't comment on how busy it was later in the day.


----------



## englishteacha

Me again...we have one more Universal day planned for tomorrow.  Should we run to HP first thing in the AM, or can we take the day to sleep in and go in the late afternoon?  Any thoughts on crowds?  On Wed/Fri last week IOA closed at 6 and was packed in the HP section till the end of the day on Wed.


----------



## sherriwise530

sweet


----------



## Toad_Passenger

** previous information deleted, see below.

It's going to be busy with Spring Break, but I didn't know if any one day was preferable over another.  

ETA:  Okay, so after checking through some other things we have planned, it looks like we could hit WWoHP on the 12th, 13th, or 14th (Tuesday the 15th is out).  Any experts venture a guess as to which is the best?


----------



## DCDisney

Sunday is often the best day of the week but not sure if that applies to Spring Break season.


----------



## merrybee

We visited Universal Islands of Adventure on Saturday, Feb. 26 & Sunday, Feb. 27 with the intent to do Harry Potter. As a background, we are a family of three. Parents and a unit who is 7 years old.  I am a meeting planner for large groups and I specialize in logistics of moving large crowds around. We only did the Forbidden Journey, Ollivanders & ate at Three Broomsticks. We did not stay on-site at Universal.

Here is my opinion of the crowds and best plan of action:

Saturday, Feb. 26 was designated as a "Yellow - $45.99" express pass day. We arrived at the park at 10:00 AM and wanted just to check out the crowds at Harry Potter on a "Yellow" day. Holy cow! An hour after opening, they had Harry Potter crowd control at both entrances. What does this mean? They had Universal "agents" along the pathway every few feet when you got close to the entrance to Harry Potter and they had barricades at both entrances to  Harry Potter. When we exited at the back Jurassic exit, we were told that we better have seen everything we wanted because we weren't getting back into that part of the park. The wait for the rides were over an hour. It was packed. My suggestion - if you have to visit Harry Potter on anything other than a Blue or Green Express Pass day, pay to stay on-site at Universal and get into the parks an hour early. Otherwise, if you see the barricades - ABORT!

Sunday, Feb. 27 was designated as a "Green - $31.99" express pass day. What a difference this made. We were inside the park at opening and headed left to the Jurassic (back) entrance. No barricades or crowd control were in sight.

We arrived at Ollivanders around 9:20 AM. We made the mistake of waiting for 45 minutes for the Ollivanders experience while the Forbidden Journey ride time crept from 20 - 60 minutes. By the time we were done with Ollivanders the crowds at Forbidden Journey were out of control - 60+ minutes at best. Olivanders stayed at about a 45 minute wait while we were there. If you just want a wand & not the show, go around back and enter the store.

We opted for the single rider line at Forbidden Journey. (Look left almost immediately when you enter the hall past the lockers.) Our wait was about 5 minutes (versus 60 minutes) and we took advantage of the child swap. We missed out on the detail of the caste but our son wasn't riding so we didn't want to wait in the regular line.

After Forbidden Journey, we went to Three Broomsticks at around 11:00 AM with no wait. It was mediocre at best but a must do for a 7-year old who reads all the books. If it is a nice day, opt to go and sit outside on the terrace and overlook the castle.

Note on Lockers: What a mess the lockers are...You have to move your belongings from ride to ride. We exited Ollivanders and I knew to ride Forbidden Journey we had to locker our son's new wand purchase. I went straight to the 1st lockers I saw, by the Dragon Challenge. Apparently you can only place your belongings in the Forbidden Journey lockers per the printed paper map. Of course, we didn't have a printed map and the locker police were trying to charge me $3 to retrieve a wand that I just paid $30 for. Not a chance - I told the locker police that he better release my belongings or I was going to raise a fuss!

All in all Harry Potter met expectations and we'll be back again.


----------



## OrcaPotter

merrybee said:


> Note on Lockers: What a mess the lockers are...You have to move your belongings from ride to ride. We exited Olivanders and I knew to ride Forbidden Journey we had to locker our son's new wand purchase. I went straight to the 1st lockers I saw, by the Dragon Challenge. Apparently you can only place your belongings in the Forbidden Journey lockers per the printed paper map. Of course, we didn't have a printed map and the locker police were trying to charge me $3 to retrieve a wand that I just paid $30 for. Not a chance - I told the locker police that he better release my belongings or I was going to raise a fuss!



You have to be careful with the free lockers at Universal.  The "free" period is timed directly to the specific wait time for the attraction attributed to it.  If the wait for Dragon Challenge is shorter than FJ (and 99% of the time it is), you're going to go over your free period if you decide to do the ride a second time or go off and do something else.

Each major attraction that requires guests stow any belongings has free lockers.  You can find them easily at the front of such attractions, otherwise a team member can direct you.  Be careful ... even if the time duration for your free period is longer than the wait time for your ride, don't think you'll have time to do the ride again or wait a bit to pick up your stuff.  I learned last year that this was the case after walking on to Dueling Dragons/Dragon Challenge and deciding to walk back on to do the other coaster.  I ended up having to get an attendant to open my locker when I returned because I apparently expired the free, one-ride-only time period and pony up cash once my wallet was freed.  Pay close attention to the computer when you get your locker.


----------



## ToodlesRN

Any updates? 
Leaving tonight will be at US Saturday morning and then Monday for Harry Potter!


----------



## drummer1616

merrybee said:


> We visited Universal Islands of Adventure on Saturday, Feb. 26 & Sunday, Feb. 27 with the intent to do Harry Potter. As a background, we are a family of three. Parents and a unit who is 7 years old.  I am a meeting planner for large groups and I specialize in logistics of moving large crowds around. We only did the Forbidden Journey, Ollivanders & ate at Three Broomsticks. We did not stay on-site at Universal.
> 
> Here is my opinion of the crowds and best plan of action:
> 
> Saturday, Feb. 26 was designated as a "Yellow - $45.99" express pass day. We arrived at the park at 10:00 AM and wanted just to check out the crowds at Harry Potter on a "Yellow" day. Holy cow! An hour after opening, they had Harry Potter crowd control at both entrances. What does this mean? They had Universal "agents" along the pathway every few feet when you got close to the entrance to Harry Potter and they had barricades at both entrances to  Harry Potter. When we exited at the back Jurassic exit, we were told that we better have seen everything we wanted because we weren't getting back into that part of the park. The wait for the rides were over an hour. It was packed. My suggestion - if you have to visit Harry Potter on anything other than a Blue or Green Express Pass day, pay to stay on-site at Universal and get into the parks an hour early. Otherwise, if you see the barricades - ABORT!
> 
> Sunday, Feb. 27 was designated as a "Green - $31.99" express pass day. What a difference this made. We were inside the park at opening and headed left to the Jurassic (back) entrance. No barricades or crowd control were in sight.
> 
> We arrived at Ollivanders around 9:20 AM. We made the mistake of waiting for 45 minutes for the Ollivanders experience while the Forbidden Journey ride time crept from 20 - 60 minutes. By the time we were done with Ollivanders the crowds at Forbidden Journey were out of control - 60+ minutes at best. Olivanders stayed at about a 45 minute wait while we were there. If you just want a wand & not the show, go around back and enter the store.
> 
> We opted for the single rider line at Forbidden Journey. (Look left almost immediately when you enter the hall past the lockers.) Our wait was about 5 minutes (versus 60 minutes) and we took advantage of the child swap. We missed out on the detail of the caste but our son wasn't riding so we didn't want to wait in the regular line.
> 
> After Forbidden Journey, we went to Three Broomsticks at around 11:00 AM with no wait. It was mediocre at best but a must do for a 7-year old who reads all the books. If it is a nice day, opt to go and sit outside on the terrace and overlook the castle.
> 
> Note on Lockers: What a mess the lockers are...You have to move your belongings from ride to ride. We exited Ollivanders and I knew to ride Forbidden Journey we had to locker our son's new wand purchase. I went straight to the 1st lockers I saw, by the Dragon Challenge. Apparently you can only place your belongings in the Forbidden Journey lockers per the printed paper map. Of course, we didn't have a printed map and the locker police were trying to charge me $3 to retrieve a wand that I just paid $30 for. Not a chance - I told the locker police that he better release my belongings or I was going to raise a fuss!
> 
> All in all Harry Potter met expectations and we'll be back again.



 Our 1st ime to universal,What are these color- pass days and how do find the schedule


----------



## macraven

drummer1616 said:


> Our 1st ime to universal,What are these color- pass days and how do find the schedule



i have been going to universal since 1992 and this is the first time i have heard of the 'color pass days'.

the pp listed prices for the express pass plus and then a 'color'.

what i advise newbies is to check out the cost of the epp/express pass plus  for the dates you plan to attend.

the cost for the epp is an indicator of the crowds for that day in the park.

when the epp sells for $19.99, save your money and don't buy the epp.
they are very cheap when crowds will be light.

when the cost of the epp is high, do expect crowds.

be aware that the price of the epp can change.
the prices are set in advance.
some days the epp will be higher due to the crowd level expected that day.

never buy the epp in advance.
there are no refunds on them.
they are date assigned and per park.

if you are at the park and the lines are long, then invest in the epp in order to use the express lines.

the restriction of using the epp is the pass is only valid one time per day.
the epp does not include FJ and P flyers.


getting back to your question, the only time i have heard 'color days' mentioned is the tour guide mike program which is only valid for disneyworld.


----------



## Disbug

macraven said:


> i have been going to universal since 1992 and this is the first time i have heard of the 'color pass days'.


The "color pass" days refers to the page on Universal's website that color codes the Express Pass prices for quick and easy reference... Blue = least expensive and lightest crowds, Green, Orange, Gray, and Yellow = most expensive and heaviest crowds. 

Here is a link to the page:


https://secure.universalstudios.com/webstore/shop/ViewItems.aspx?Merchant=UOMain&CategoryGroupExternalID=UO&CategoryExternalID=UOUEP2

 Waving HI! to macraven!


----------



## Toad_Passenger

Of course I told all the nervous Nellies in my group about using the EPP calendar to judge the crowds.  The day they decide to check, they've upped the day we're going to a Level "3" day.  So, now I'm being accused of marching them into some sort of mass hysteria!

I feel like i'm the only one in my group who just "goes" with it.


----------



## macraven

Disbug said:


> The "color pass" days refers to the page on Universal's website that color codes the Express Pass prices for quick and easy reference... Blue = least expensive and lightest crowds, Green, Orange, Gray, and Yellow = most expensive and heaviest crowds.
> 
> Here is a link to the page:
> 
> 
> https://secure.universalstudios.com/webstore/shop/ViewItems.aspx?Merchant=UOMain&CategoryGroupExternalID=UO&CategoryExternalID=UOUEP2
> 
> Waving HI! to macraven!



learning something new everyday thanks to the dis and the homies!

after going to the darkside for so long, i don't go back and read everything on the website anymore.
_unless, i have to find an answer to a question._

here is a time i should have checked the website.
i kept thinking of TGM and his color wheel system.  

i like mike's color system.
UO has too many colors for me to memorize................







 back to Disbug



an edit.......
went to see the link and it hit me, i knew it had different colors for dates concerning cost and crowd size.

i never heard the color system used on the boards before.
i guess that is what through me .....

i always thought tour guide mike created the color wheel.............


----------



## RainbowsMist

Toad_Passenger said:


> Of course I told all the nervous Nellies in my group about using the EPP calendar to judge the crowds.  The day they decide to check, they've upped the day we're going to a Level "3" day.  So, now I'm being accused of marching them into some sort of mass hysteria!
> 
> I feel like i'm the only one in my group who just "goes" with it.



Right there with ya! Just checked the calendar again and they've changed our days to "level 3"   We bought park to park so I think if it's absolute chaos we'll just head to US and do IOA another day.  We really wanted to do IOA our first day though.


----------



## Tink-RN

We will be in Disney June 25- July 4, was thinking of going to WWOHP for a day. Should we even consider it with summer crowds?


----------



## Metro West

Tink-RN said:


> We will be in Disney June 25- July 4, was thinking of going to WWOHP for a day. Should we even consider it with summer crowds?


 That's going to be very busy especially July 4th weekend but all summer is going to be a madhouse. Just be prepared for long lines and waits of well over 60 minutes.


----------



## christophfam

RainbowsMist said:


> Right there with ya! Just checked the calendar again and they've changed our days to "level 3"   We bought park to park so I think if it's absolute chaos we'll just head to US and do IOA another day.  We really wanted to do IOA our first day though.



This actually makes me wonder if the old advice of waiting to buy the epp the day you get there still holds true.  I think WWOHP has made everything at Uni a new ball game.  Sounds like if you hold off buying those epps you might just find they have raised the price and if you want it you will have to pay more!


----------



## surfgirl

We were there on Wedn, 3/2 - staying onsite, so we took full advantage of the extra hour.  The boat from PB to Citywalk is "about every 20 min. starting at 7am" - we watched from our window as it left PB at 7:17am (our room was directly above the dock).  We decided to walk.

As we were going through security at City Walk, the guard told us it opened at 6:45am.  We were stunned and bummed that we were now late.  This was about 7:30.  When we arrived at the gate, we saw a line-up of people and realized he was off and our information was correct - 8am for onsite, 9am for everyone else.  They did not open at 7:45am, it was closer to 8am.

We were pleased how much we got done, but surprised at the crowds later on. The onsite is really worth it!  After doing it, I wouldn't do it any other way.  

Mr. Surf stopped at the lockers at Port of Entry and dropped our bag - we didn't want to get stuck somewhere else waiting, so even though conventional wisdom says it is out of the way, it was a risk-minimizing strategy for us.  Since he has longer legs, the rest of us just walked and he caught up with us in Seussland.  (btw, the shortcut around Green Eggs and Ham saves time too!).

We stopped at Ollivander's and waited about 5 minutes - we were in the 2nd (or even the 1st?) show of the day.  The kid who was selected was a little too young and didn't play along as well as an older kid.  Cute, but honestly, not worth a long wait.  We quickly exited the shop and headed to FJ.

We walked straight through the castle (the beer vendor along the way is a nice touch!) and onto the ride.  We slowed down to see the portraits, but didn't stay in the room with the Invisibility Cloak.  (hope I didn't spoil this for anyone ?).

We thought FJ was very cool and extremely well done.  The kids were scared and kept their eyes closed for some of it.  

After we got off, we walked over to FH.  meh.   Mr. Surf and I wanted to ride FJ again, so 2 little Surfs sat on a bench outside, and 3 Surfs rode again.  We walked straight on again.  Could have used the child swap inside the ride, but they each had apples and were very content outside.

We then walked back to Dervish and Bangles and selected wands.  Already, the crowd levels had picked up in Hogsmeade and the stores, so we made our decisions quickly.

Kids weren't tall enough to ride Dragons, so we just skipped that.

We then walked to PF, walked on - in fact, they had to bring them around for us.  We were there about 9:05.  I honestly can't imagine walking through Hogsmeade when it is as crowded as they say.  At some point, the fun gets lost.

So, if you follow the advice here, get there early, and do the rides first, you will be fine.  Other than that ?  All bets are off!


----------



## mesaboy2

Crowds light today.  Posted FJ wait time right now 20 minutes.


----------



## phamton

mesaboy2 said:


> Crowds light today.  Posted FJ wait time right now 20 minutes.



Thanks for the update, mesaboy.


----------



## mesaboy2

phamton said:


> Thanks for the update, mesaboy.



No problem.  Quietest I've ever seen, for 4 in the afternoon anyway.  I think Sunday being generally best day to come on a normal week seems to hold true.


----------



## Jason71

mesaboy2 said:


> No problem.  Quietest I've ever seen, for 4 in the afternoon anyway.  I think Sunday being generally best day to come on a normal week seems to hold true.



True earlier in the afternoon, as well.  No lines for Honeydukes/Zonkos, could walk in the front door of the Hogs Head.  I was a little surprised, thought college spring break kicked in this weekend.


----------



## mesaboy2

Jason71 said:


> True earlier in the afternoon, as well.  No lines for Honeydukes/Zonkos, could walk in the front door of the Hogs Head.  I was a little surprised, thought college spring break kicked in this weekend.



I don't think spring break gets serious for about another week.  I was hoping that would be the case.

I had a few hours to kill yesterday while in town so parked at the garage about 1:45.  By 5:30 I left having pretty much done everything I wanted to:

Revenge of the Mummy (x3) (single-rider)
ET The Adventure
Hulk (x2)
Spiderman (single-rider)
Ripsaw Falls
Jurassic Park
Flight of the Hippogriff
Forbidden Journey 2x (single-rider)
Dragon Challenge Fire
Dragon Challenge Ice
Male-shopped (mission-oriented, knew what I wanted )

The two longest waits by far?  ET and FotH, if you can believe it....

Keep in mind I was here with the family a couple weeks ago, so this was a "me" trip mostly.  Only did stuff I either didn't get to then or wanted to do again and again....

DD6 requested I ride ET and FotH for her, in case you're wondering.  Luckily she didn't ask me to do the CaroSeussel.  That would have been really embarrassing:
Random Girl:  Mommy, why is that 43-year-old funny-looking man on the carousel by himself?
Mommy:  I don't know honey--how about we come back later?


----------



## ducky_love

Woo Hoo - I hope the same holds true for next weekend!!


----------



## hammie59

mesaboy2 said:


> DD6 requested I ride ET and FotH for her, in case you're wondering.  Luckily she didn't ask me to do the CaroSeussel.  That would have been really embarrassing:
> Random Girl:  Mommy, why is that 43-year-old funny-looking man on the carousel by himself?
> Mommy:  I don't know honey--how about we come back later?


----------



## AquaDame

We went on 3/7 - a blue day - and it seemed pretty intense. We walked through the gate at about 9:20am after parking and walking over and there was already a 45 minute wait for FJ; by the time we got off the ride it was up to 90 minutes and stayed until we left at 3pm (not sure what happened after that). Everything had a line, even the bathroom took 10 minutes to get into. Olivanders was an hour wait at 12pm, FotH took about 45 minutes as did Dragon Challenge and there were just so many people everywhere that we did what we wanted and left, I didn't feel comfortable/relaxed enough to stay around and watch the frog show and take in much of the ambiance which is a little sad... it was supposedly a blue express pass day but I'm not sure if this was typical or not of that sort of day. The rest of the park seemed pretty busy as well but the Hulk had a 45 minute wait and Spiderman was at 60... I guess I should have gone on Sunday instead but we had the Africa Trek and some other things booked at Disney already so couldnt really.


----------



## Pumpernoodle

Which 2 days would you recommend from may 2-9? We can be flexible.  I just read about a cheerleader competition the last weekend of April, so I'm super nervous now.


----------



## MrShiny

From my experience in July, just nevwer ev er go at opening unless you are on-site.  Even if you are, I think it's much better to go after 4PM.  I bet the poster above who left at 3pm would have had a muh better time if they arrived at 3pm instead.

I know some are thinking. "But that only gives me a few hours in WWoHP!"  Well with the fading crowds later in the day, that's all the time you will need!  

You can do all the shops, FJ, the two coasters and see the couple of shows all in an hour or two with no crowds.  

The only thing to be careful about is Olivanders a they do cap the line before closing.

Just take it easy and don't even approach WWoHP until late.  If you want, do the rest of IoA before that.  

But trust me from what I've seen and what I've heard from AP holders,  WWoHP from 4PM-6PM is the equivalent of WWoHP from 9AM-3PM!

Sleep in!


----------



## mesaboy2

MrShiny said:


> Well *with the fading crowds later in the day*, that's all the time you will need!
> 
> You can do all the shops, FJ, the two coasters and see the couple of shows all in an hour or two with no crowds.
> 
> The only thing to be careful about is Olivanders a they do cap the line before closing.



I completely agree with all of this.  I would also add that the shops remain open typically 30-45 minutes or so after park close.

The biggest unknown is how fast and how much those crowds fade late in the day on peak days.


----------



## Meteora

> From my experience in July, just nevwer ev er go at opening unless you are on-site. Even if you are, I think it's much better to go after 4PM. I bet the poster above who left at 3pm would have had a muh better time if they arrived at 3pm instead.



Do you get re-entry with a Universal pass? Could one theoretically come in the morning, stay for a few hours, leave, and then come back in the evening with a one day ticket?

Also, my mom will wait in line with our family for the FJ to see the castle, but doesn't want to ride. There's a place for her to exit, correct? Can we just bring our bags through and give them to her, or do we have to put everything in lockers?

Thanks!


----------



## xApril

FJ was a posted 60 minute wait today around 4PM. Dragon Challenge was 40 minutes.


----------



## mesaboy2

Meteora said:


> Do you get re-entry with a Universal pass? Could one theoretically come in the morning, stay for a few hours, leave, and then come back in the evening with a one day ticket?
> 
> Also, my mom will wait in line with our family for the FJ to see the castle, but doesn't want to ride. There's a place for her to exit, correct? Can we just bring our bags through and give them to her, or do we have to put everything in lockers?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes you can re-enter the same park on the same day.

Yes, she can exit near the end of the line before boarding and take your bags through the line.  Just tell the TMs who ask what you are doing.


----------



## swissfamilyrobinson

I noticed on the US website last night that the day we are planning to go to IOA was a green day, and the price for the EPP was $25.99. This morning, for the same day and same color (still green) the price is $31.99! YUCK!


ETA: I'm so crazy - I just noticed that that was for the 2 park epp - we're only doing IOA that day!!! Sorry!


----------



## azlaura

Crazy busy yesterday.....2hour wait for Forbidden Journey....bottle neck to get back there....waits to get into stores......not fun at all...we were so sad


----------



## OrcaPotter

I was also there on Friday and it was insane.  Shortest wait was for Dragon Challenge and that was about 15-20 mins.  Once I walked off, the wait jumped to 40 mins.  It was just too crowded to hang around so I opted to forgo everything for the first time.  US was manageable as far as crowds, though.  Rip-Ride-Rocket maintained the longest wait all day and for whatever reason they closed the single riders line.  So, skipped that.

Spring break is in full swing, so it's going to be a madhouse for the next month.  Best to see if a middle-of-the-week visit makes any difference.


----------



## cera624

Hi All, we just got back from a great trip to Universal & IoA! thanks to all of you for all the great info I have gotten here! We were in the parks Sun. (3/6), Mon, Tues., & Thurs.(3/10) The crowds were very manageable all week. Altho, Sun. & Thurs with the threat of rain were the lightest days in the parks, being able to walk onto just about everything all day! 

Loved WWoHP! DD was in heaven (11 birthday while we were there)! DH loved the butterbeer. DS (9) enjoyed it more than he anticipated too! 

I did want to add what our experience was in WWoHP too - seems like it may depend on who's working the closing the shift to what you may be able to see & do after official park close time there. Both kids were in line for FJ with friends at about 5 minutes to closing time, when DH decided he needed another butterbeer. All carts lines were closed (cast member at end saying the line was closed) & the rest. was also closed already. They also had a line of cast members & security blocking off the access to the Castle & FJ at 7 on the dot. So altho our kids were in line, we could not get back to them. We waited outside not worried, knew they had to come out that way, so waited. Then we noticed they were shooing all people coming out of the FJ toward Jurassic Park side exit (not our side). After talking to a couple of security people, really asking if we needed to go around the park to the other exit to be able to get our kids back, they finally let us thru to wait for our kids -- but I think it was more because another family with a crying young one was looking for mom that was also behind the blockade! I had no idea that WWoHP would be corralled like that so quickly - so make sure you have back up meeting plans if you are not with your party at closing time in there... I did not see this anywhere else in either park. 

Also, great advice about the fanny packs/hip packs. I bought one for this trip, just big enough to hold my phone, camera, & wallet - also made sure it had a sturdy 3 prong clasp - I was never asked to remove it or store it for any rides - in either park.


----------



## tolemommy

My sister and I are flying in next Friday 03/18 arriving in Orlando around 3:00 p.m. then boarding the Magic the next day for a 7 day cruise.  We were thinking about heading over to TWWOHP on Friday from about 5 - closing.  Do you think it will be too crowded or will we have a chance of seeing and doing anything?

Thanks bunches for you help.


----------



## Mikelly1221

Was there yesterday from around 2:30 to close.  Busy, but very manageable.  FJ was 60 minutes (and the line was really moving well), but after 5pm the wait was only 30 minutes.  Spider Man was 35, FOTH was posted 45 but really only about 25-30.  Weather was perfect..a great day!  Yesterday was Sunday, reportedly the lightest day of the week, so I'm not sure I'd use my report to base the rest of the week's plans.


----------



## eculmone

We are here too  Yesterday we took advantage of the early park entrance to do FJ - Thanks Metro West & Damo  I had DD and DH go on first to determine if this ride was one for me DD assured me after getting off the ride that this ride is not for me. 

We then went on the other roller coast Flight of the hippograff and I screamed like a girl  My DD and DH laughed so hard at my sillyness. Wimpy Wimpy Wimpy - THAT'S ME 

Saw the line up in the a.m. around 8:15 aprox 50-75 deep and thought 'no thank you'. As we exited FJ I was shocked at the line up.  All for a Wand experience?   I don't get it?

Anyhow, as you can guess Butter beer was yummy AND crowds were manegable all day. 

Today US here we come. Thank you ALL


----------



## christophfam

cera624 said:


> I did want to add what our experience was in WWoHP too - seems like it may depend on who's working the closing the shift to what you may be able to see & do after official park close time there. Both kids were in line for FJ with friends at about 5 minutes to closing time, when DH decided he needed another butterbeer. All carts lines were closed (cast member at end saying the line was closed) & the rest. was also closed already. They also had a line of cast members & security blocking off the access to the Castle & FJ at 7 on the dot. So altho our kids were in line, we could not get back to them. We waited outside not worried, knew they had to come out that way, so waited. Then we noticed they were shooing all people coming out of the FJ toward Jurassic Park side exit (not our side). After talking to a couple of security people, really asking if we needed to go around the park to the other exit to be able to get our kids back, they finally let us thru to wait for our kids -- but I think it was more because another family with a crying young one was looking for mom that was also behind the blockade! I had no idea that WWoHP would be corralled like that so quickly - so make sure you have back up meeting plans if you are not with your party at closing time in there... I did not see this anywhere else in either park.



I would bet they had a private evening event scheduled that night.  I've been a few times and this only happened to us once and it was because they wanted to get everyone out quickly so they could setup for the event people.  We too were seperated from our party that night.  One lady was trying to get back from FJ to her family waiting at the owlpost and they wouldn't let her through.  She was having none of it and broke the baracade.  TM was yelling after her that he was calling security.  It was handled rather poorly.  Not sure what they should do, but she was trying to get back to her husband and baby!


----------



## tink20

cera624 said:


> Also, great advice about the fanny packs/hip packs. I bought one for this trip, just big enough to hold my phone, camera, & wallet - also made sure it had a sturdy 3 prong clasp - I was never asked to remove it or store it for any rides - in either park.



Thanks for the helpful info.  Glad you had a good time!  I too, want to use a fanny pack, so I hope I can.  Do you think this one would be okay?


----------



## cera624

tink 20 -- someone had mentioned they were asked about the prongs on the clasp, to make sure it had 3 (not two). I wasn't asked about it, but maybe make sure about your clasp - other than that, I think your fanny pack looks fine.   Have a great trip!


----------



## cera624

christophfam said:


> I would bet they had a private evening event scheduled that night.  I've been a few times and this only happened to us once and it was because they wanted to get everyone out quickly so they could setup for the event people.



thanks! Maybe that is why! We did see a couple of events being set up there for after hours (one in IoA & one in US) -- never thought about it before now. Good to know!


----------



## tink20

cera624 said:


> tink 20 -- someone had mentioned they were asked about the prongs on the clasp, to make sure it had 3 (not two). I wasn't asked about it, but maybe make sure about your clasp - other than that, I think your fanny pack looks fine.   Have a great trip!



Mine has 3, so hopefully it will work!


----------



## Pikester

Just wanted to add my fanny pack pics to show what mine looked like. I wore it on all the rides I went on. I did not do Hulk, Rip Ride, Dragon Challenge or any of the water rides.


----------



## Pikester

Oh and here is me wearing it just to give you an idea of size.


----------



## tink20

Thanks Pikester.  The rides I thought I might have trouble on are MIB and FJ.  I might try one/or more of the coasters, but DH can hold it for me, because he won't be trying those. LOL.  I don't have any cargo shorts, and can't really find any for women.


----------



## damo

tink20 said:


> Thanks Pikester.  The rides I thought I might have trouble on are MIB and FJ.  I might try one/or more of the coasters, but DH can hold it for me, because he won't be trying those. LOL.  I don't have any cargo shorts, and can't really find any for women.



Columbia has cargo shorts for women.


----------



## tink20

damo said:


> Columbia has cargo shorts for women.



Thanks, I'll check them out.


----------



## RainbowsMist

We were there today....

FJ was 90 minutes at rope drop   we chose to wait because we really wanted to do it.  Bottle neck would be a complete understatement today (we made the mistake going to WWHP from Seuss Landing Side).  

From 9 - 12 we only got in FJ and Hippogriff.   Then on our way to lunch after Hippogriff they were issuing re-entry passes.  We never got our Butterbeer....the wait was 30-45 minutes on each end. Next we were going to do Jurassic Park but the wait was 70 minutes so we skipped it...we then thought we would do Duddley Do Rights Ripsaw Falls...wait awas 85 so we skipped that too.  We did get on  Popeye & Bluto's Bilge-Rat Barge...wait was 30 minutes.  Spiderman and Hulk were both 90 minutes so we thought "let's go over to US and come back to IOA after supper". 

At US we did RRR (first it broke down during our wait, then they issued us express pass which we used later), we then went over to the Simpsons Ride which was 30 minutes, tried to do MIB but it was 90 minute wait so we went to the Mummy (20 minutes), back to RRR using the express pass, Jimmy Neutron (20 minutes).  By then it was supper time so we headed back to IOA (we bought the meal deal there so we had to use it there).  Heading to our restaurant we check the Hulk (said 30 minutes so we thought we should go before we ate...we all agreed it was more like 45 after all was said and done).  After we ate supper it was around 7:00 so we went back to Spiderman which was only 20 minutes, then to Doctor Doom's Fearfall (15 minutes)...by then it was 8:30..park closed at 9:00.

At 8:30 FJ was still posting a 60 minute wait  

We have 2 more days with Park to Park.  The rides we focused on today were more for DD's (16) friend who met up with us for just today.  It was her first time there.  We were just there last May so we've already done everything.

Our next 2 days we've all agreed we're going to wait and go after 3:00.  Crowds definitely seemed lighter (if you could call it that)...and it's so pretty at night.  We definitely want to experience HP at night and we want to shop in HP.  Also we want to do Jurassic Park, Seuss Landing and a couple of things at US we didn't get to do today.

We went going fully prepared to deal with crowds but in all honesty I was still blown away with the amount of people.  One of the things we always loved about US/IOA was we always felt like we had the parks all to ourselves 
 Last year we did EVERYTHING in IOA by 1:00..this year we did 2 things!   We couldn't get over it!   I'm convinced those days are over.  

One more thing...today they were making EVERYONE us lockers for FJ...even if you had a fanny pack..but the good news was the locker didn't charge anything even after waiting 90 minutes


----------



## tolemommy

Thanks for all the advice.  I think we may go for it even if it is crowded.  We are HP geeks.


----------



## Debs Hill

Getting worried about how crowded it will be!!!
We are planning on going to IOA on the morning of Saturday 26th March (staying on site) so hoping to be over there by about 7.30-7.45am. What sort of waits can I expect at this time in the morning? We then thought we woud come back on Sunday and Monday evening to see Harry Potter in the dark.....will crowds still be mad?!
Debx


----------



## tink20

Hi Rainbowsmist,  Is the wait for FJ still that long, even if you use single rider line?  Or were they not doing single rider?


----------



## ToodlesRN

We were there on the 7th and it was insane, everyone was walking shoulder to shoulder. a few in the party went on the dragon roller coaster (35 min)as I walked in honey dukes it was busy but doable the line was long to pay for your stuff about 15mins. When I walked out they had already formed a line to go inside I heard about 25 min wait. I went and got a butter beer about 5-10 min wait. We all meet up and went to ride the FJ it said 90 min wait, we used the lockers at the dragon ride, otherwise it would have been close to 120 min wait. after the FJ ride it was about 12-1pm we wanted to eat lunch at 3 broomsticks the line and crowds were insane and decided to leave and comeback later. Around 6-7pm went back less crowded,but since the park closed at 8pm they were already shutting down stores and moving people out  never did the stores or Olivlanders (sp). One of the workers said Sunday wasn't busy, everything was walk on no waits????


----------



## xApril

Crazy busy!

Went over at around 5:30. They weren't giving out the timed entries, but they were definitely looking like they were going to be doing it again soon. They had the exit blocked off (so you couldn't enter that way to get a locker) and the posted wait time for standby was 90 minutes.

We waited in the line for a locker for awhile. Crazy congested in there and hardly any free lockers whatsoever. We got in the single riders line, which was backed all the way down the stairs. I really wanted to ride though to confirm something I had read online, so we waited. I want to say it took us about a half hour to get through single riders. When we got out of line, the posted standby was 110. Dragon Challenge was 10 minutes, Flight of the Hippogriff was 35. I don't even want to guess Ollivanders.

(This was today)


----------



## mikelan6

I arrived at IOA around 11:00 am on Msrch 16. I was given a return time for WWoJP for 2:50 pm. I returned a few minutes early and they let me in. Wait time for FJ was 75 minutes, but I went through the dingle rider line waiting about 20 minutes. I was also able to do the Castle Tour without waiting. It took about 15 minutes to get into the candy shop. 

I understood that HP merchandise was only for sale at WWoHP - wrong. They were selling HP merchandise at the main shops at IOA and US - including wands.


----------



## Meteora

Hi all! We went yesterday and were very happy we got there at rope drop. The posted wait for FJ was 60 minutes (yes, at rope drop), but ended up being a little less. FotH and DD both stayed under twenty minutes until about 11. 

When we returned around 6 pm, we found that while we could get into the area, the crowds hadn't lessened greatly. The posted wait for FJ at about 7 was 110 minutes, but it fluctuated between 60 and 100 from 7 to 9 pm. We were told twice (at 7:30 and 8:30, by two different cast members) that there was no single riders line due to the ride being at capacity. The second time we also asked about the castle tour and were told the castle tour was  going through the line but not riding at the end. At that point it seemed clear that the employee was probably trying to dissuade us from entering at all, but due to the lack of information, we just kind of shrugged and left. FotH was less than a ten minute wait at 8:30, so we did that. Still, next time I'd like to be armed with better information about the single riders line, as the way the employee hesitated and made a face before answering led me to wonder if he was conveying accurate information or just sort of improvising when he didn't know the answer. Same for the castle tour. By evening, most of the other lines in the park had dropped to 30 minutes or less (except the Seuss trolley, which stayed triumphantly at 55 minutes through closing). It was really just FJ that was long.


----------



## mesaboy2

Meteora said:


> *The second time we also asked about the castle tour and were told the castle tour was  going through the line but not riding at the end.* At that point it seemed clear that the employee was probably trying to dissuade us from entering at all, but due to the lack of information, we just kind of shrugged and left.



That's exactly what the castle tour is--always has been.  The TM was telling you the straight dope.


----------



## julie1218

mesaboy2 said:


> That's exactly what the castle tour is--always has been.  The TM was telling you the straight dope.



wait.  i'm confused.  i thought that there was a separate line for the castle tour.  are you saying that it's all the same line?  i could have sworn that i read otherwise in this thread.  i thought i read that the castle tour line did not go through the greenhouse.


----------



## Don Pacho

julie1218 said:


> wait.  i'm confused.  i thought that there was a separate line for the castle tour.  are you saying that it's all the same line?  i could have sworn that i read otherwise in this thread.  i thought i read that the castle tour line did not go through the greenhouse.



Yes, there is a separate line for the castle tour. However, you don't get to see all scenes as with the regular queue line.


----------



## mesaboy2

Don Pacho said:


> Yes, there is a separate line for the castle tour. However, you don't get to see all scenes as with the regular queue line.



Yes, the castle tour queue is a separate queue.  In most parts of the castle however, it runs right next to the main queue, like the second lane of a highway.  They do not let you ride when you come to the end of this queue.  The CT queue does not go through the greenhouse, and takes you through a different portrait room.  It also ends before you get to the Sorting Hat, which if riding, is just before boarding.


----------



## LetsGoSteelers

we are planning on going prob sun or mon, oct 2 or 3....any suggestions?


----------



## mesaboy2

LetsGoSteelers said:


> we are planning on going prob sun or mon, oct 2 or 3....any suggestions?



Sunday is usually less crowded.  But that time of year, the parks should be relatively dead.


----------



## xipetotec

Now that WWOHP has been open for the better part of a year, What is everyone's take on WHICH DAY is the LEAST crowded. 

We're not going until EARLY March 2012, but I figure these kind of crowd trends must be starting to appear?


----------



## perugiagirl

RainbowsMist said:


> We were there today....
> 
> One more thing...today they were making EVERYONE us lockers for FJ...even if you had a fanny pack..but the good news was the locker didn't charge anything even after waiting 90 minutes



This recent post stating that on the day this poster went all bags were required to be in lockers -INCLUDING FANNY PACKS!!!--has me concerned.  My strategy included using a hip pack and I am worried that I will now need to stand in locker lines!

Does anyone else have recent experience in this regard?  I'm really hoping this was just a one day thing, but since I am going next week I need to know if this is a trend!

The poster above was there just this last Monday (3-14).  
Have any of you been there in the last week, and if so were fanny/hip packs allowed on FJ?


----------



## mesaboy2

perugiagirl said:


> This recent post stating that on the day this poster went all bags were required to be in lockers -INCLUDING FANNY PACKS!!!--has me concerned.  My strategy included using a hip pack and I am worried that I will now need to stand in locker lines!
> 
> Does anyone else have recent experience in this regard?  I'm really hoping this was just a one day thing, but since I am going next week I need to know if this is a trend!
> 
> The poster above was there just this last Monday (3-14).
> *Have any of you been there in the last week, and if so were fanny/hip packs allowed on FJ?*



I was there on March 6, so I don't know if you're still interested in my response.  

However, on a previous trip I noted someone (who I did not know) in line with a fanny pack and a TM was asking them how many prongs the fanny pack had--two or three.  This was apparently important, at least to that particular TM.  I did not see how it turned out, but the moral of the story is you may or may not be let on with it.  Take that for what it's worth....


----------



## perugiagirl

duplicate


----------



## hammie59

mesaboy2 said:


> I was there on March 6, so I don't know if you're still interested in my response.
> 
> However, on a previous trip I noted someone (who I did not know) in line with a fanny pack and a TM was asking them how many prongs the fanny pack had--two or three.  This was apparently important, at least to that particular TM.  I did not see how it turned out, but the moral of the story is you may or may not be let on with it.  Take that for what it's worth....



So I have 2 thoughts on this. A) two prongs maybe means smaller pack?? or  B) 3 prongs vs 2 means it's less likely to come undone with 3??

Now I'm worried too, cuz that was my master plan as well!


----------



## angel18

> Originally posted by hammie59
> 
> So I have two thoughts on this. A) two prongs means Smaller pack maybe? or B) 3 Prongs vs 2 means it's less likely, to come undone with 3??
> 
> Now I'm worried too, cuz That was my master plan as well!


wow your nice comment I like it, other than that I so understand, and if you say the master plan has been completed please give me info. thanks...


----------



## hammie59

angel18 said:


> wow your nice comment I like it, other than that I so understand, and if you say the master plan has been completed please give me info. thanks...



Well, master plan was to wear the fanny pack. Now I don't know what to do. Guess I'll still wear it and see how it goes. I'm not going until May, so it's gonna be awhile for my results! lol.


----------



## damo

Sometimes there is a new overzealous employee.  We've had reports come back before of an employee saying no fanny packs but then the same day other people were allowed them.  Sometimes people also misinterpret what is said.


----------



## Don Pacho

There are plenty of lockers and every locker area has its own computer to operate them. There are at least 4 locker areas and they move fast. It could be uncomfortable to ride with a fanny pack: those seats really "move" and you might lose something during the ride.


----------



## Meteora

mesaboy2 said:


> That's exactly what the castle tour is--always has been.  The TM was telling you the straight dope.



I'm not saying the employee was incorrect--though it certainly seems like the info she gave us wasn't totally accurate (see below)--I'm saying that the fact that she gave us a negative evaluative statement of the castle tour when all we had asked was where to enter suggested to me that she just didn't want anyone else to get in any of the lines. Which is supported by the fact that it would seem, from above posts, that the castle tour is NOT the same as the queue for the ride, as she told us it was. I don't mean "passes through some of the same things"--I mean she told us that the castle tour WAS the 90 minute FJ queue, and we should just get off at the end and not ride. It would seem that is not correct and that there is a separate queue. I had thought there was, but based on her answer, I had assumed I was mistaken.


----------



## mesaboy2

Meteora said:


> I'm not saying the employee was incorrect--though it certainly seems like the info she gave us wasn't totally accurate (see below)--I'm saying that the fact that she gave us a negative evaluative statement of the castle tour when all we had asked was where to enter suggested to me that she just didn't want anyone else to get in any of the lines. Which is supported by the fact that it would *seem*, from above posts, that the castle tour is NOT the same as the queue for the ride, as she told us it was. I don't mean "passes through some of the same things"--I mean *she told us that the castle tour WAS the 90 minute FJ queue*, and we should just get off at the end and not ride. It would seem that is not correct and that *there is a separate queue. I had thought there was, but based on her answer, I had assumed I was mistaken*.



I *will *say the TM was incorrect:  she was wrong and you were right.  Sorry you got bad info from her.  It happens.

And there is no "seem" to it.  I've done CT several times (and single-rider and main), and I know almost by heart where it goes and where it doesn't.  (I really need a hobby.)

Trust me!   

ETA:  My earlier quote about the TM being correct was based on my misunderstanding your post.  You said something like "going through the line and not riding at the end" and I took that to mean a separate line, not the main line.  Sorry for the confusion!  Did that make any sense?


----------



## LetsGoSteelers

newbie to HP or Universal and just wondering why you can't have a bag or pack?  any pictures of the ride or what it looks like, seating , etc?

we normally take a backpack to the disney parks so is that going to be a problem at IOA?

thanks!


----------



## damo

LetsGoSteelers said:


> newbie to HP or Universal and just wondering why you can't have a bag or pack?  any pictures of the ride or what it looks like, seating , etc?
> 
> we normally take a backpack to the disney parks so is that going to be a problem at IOA?
> 
> thanks!



There are several rides at Universal/IOA that you can't bring any types of bags on.  You have to use the free lockers.


----------



## mesaboy2

LetsGoSteelers said:


> newbie to HP or Universal and just wondering why you can't have a bag or pack?  any pictures of the ride or what it looks like, seating , etc?
> 
> we normally take a backpack to the disney parks so is that going to be a problem at IOA?
> 
> thanks!



No, but you will need to stow it in a free locker for most of the thrill rides.  Therefore you will wait in additional lines for the free lockers.

In the case of FJ, the ride vehicle has no room for backpacks, and moves in such as way as to make loose articles, um, inadvisable.  You are being swung around (albeit smoothly) on the end of a robotic arm that is itself moving on a track.


----------



## LetsGoSteelers

definitely good info to know!!  tks! 



mesaboy2 said:


> In the case of FJ, the ride vehicle has no room for backpacks, and moves in such as way as to make loose articles, um, inadvisable.  You are being swung around (albeit smoothly) on the end of a robotic arm that is itself moving on a track.



sounds coool!  


how about cameras?  can they be carried in, worn around neck with strap or any limitations there?


----------



## Don Pacho

LetsGoSteelers said:


> newbie to HP or Universal and just wondering why you can't have a bag or pack?  any pictures of the ride or what it looks like, seating , etc?
> 
> we normally take a backpack to the disney parks so is that going to be a problem at IOA?
> 
> thanks!













.​


----------



## mesaboy2

LetsGoSteelers said:


> definitely good info to know!!  tks!
> 
> 
> 
> sounds coool!
> 
> 
> how about cameras?  can they be carried in, worn around neck with strap or any limitations there?



I've done a camera on FJ several times, but it is in a case zippered shut and attaches to me via a belt loop.  That sucker ain't goin' anywhere.  I also tend to wear largeish t-shirts on theme park days, so the camera case is not usually visible.  I'm not intentionally hiding anything--just works out that way.  If a TM has ever seen it, they haven't said anything.

I wouldn't want to have it on a neck strap--it'll get thrown all around.  I don't think the TMs allow this anyway.

And yes, it's very cool.


----------



## RainbowsMist

tink20 said:


> Hi Rainbowsmist,  Is the wait for FJ still that long, even if you use single rider line?  Or were they not doing single rider?



Sorry..we haven't been back yet.  Our next days is Monday..will let you know then!  I never noticed about the single line.

One thing I forgot to mention however I see someone else since has is about the lockers.  They were jammed packed with people and many of the stations we went to said all lockers were in use. It took us about 4 different stations before we found one.  We (along with everyone else) lost a lot of time trying to find one..but like I said, no matter what you had they made you use a locker.  Will be interesting to see if they do again when we go back.


----------



## Meteora

mesaboy2 said:


> I *will *say the TM was incorrect:  she was wrong and you were right.  Sorry you got bad info from her.  It happens.
> 
> And there is no "seem" to it.  I've done CT several times (and single-rider and main), and I know almost by heart where it goes and where it doesn't.  (I really need a hobby.)
> 
> Trust me!
> 
> ETA:  My earlier quote about the TM being correct was based on my misunderstanding your post.  You said something like "going through the line and not riding at the end" and I took that to mean a separate line, not the main line.  Sorry for the confusion!  Did that make any sense?



Of course! It was my fault; I wasn't clear in my original post about what exactly transpired. Your information is always very helpful and accurate--moreso, it would seem, than that of some of the people who are paid to provide it!  But I can also understand how confusing and overwhelming it must get there for the employees; particularly during peak crowd season.


----------



## Echo queen

My family and I wear cargo type shorts, no bags on Universal days.


----------



## rhawley1

mesaboy2 said:


> I've done a camera on FJ several times, but it is in a case zippered shut and attaches to me via a belt loop.  That sucker ain't goin' anywhere.  I also tend to wear largeish t-shirts on theme park days, so the camera case is not usually visible.  I'm not intentionally hiding anything--just works out that way.  If a TM has ever seen it, they haven't said anything.
> 
> I wouldn't want to have it on a neck strap--it'll get thrown all around.  I don't think the TMs allow this anyway.
> 
> And yes, it's very cool.



I went on FJ several times with my camera on the strap around my neck. No one ever said anything and since it was under the restraint and hung to the side it never went anywhere.


----------



## heidijanesmith

perugiagirl said:


> This recent post stating that on the day this poster went all bags were required to be in lockers -INCLUDING FANNY PACKS!!!--has me concerned.  My strategy included using a hip pack and I am worried that I will now need to stand in locker lines!
> 
> Does anyone else have recent experience in this regard?  I'm really hoping this was just a one day thing, but since I am going next week I need to know if this is a trend!
> 
> The poster above was there just this last Monday (3-14).
> Have any of you been there in the last week, and if so were fanny/hip packs allowed on FJ?



We were there last July, sorry not very recent....but fanny packs were allowed.  I wore one and just placed the bulk of it on the side of my belly button.  This way it was secure and out of the way of the overhead harness.  It was a medium size fanny pack.  I have never had to put it in a locker, on any ride (US, WDW, Six Flags).  Hopefully, we will still be able to wear them!


----------



## DCDisney

The fanny pack thing really seems to depend on the workers.  I have the exact same one someone posted a picture of saying it was fine and it wasn't on FJ or mib.  I really think they aren't allowed it's just some blend better into clothes or the pouch part is away from employees.  I was mad at mib because I went by 3 workers no problem and then suddenly problem ;P. FJ you do need to be cautious because my husband almost lost the key to our rental car out of his pocket which was deep but loose.  Going through the exit locker or no locker is by far the best.


----------



## Mikelly1221

Just back today from 3 days of Universal.  IOA in general was very crowded with huge wait times on Thursday.  Best advice if staying offsite..get there early.  We got there around 8:15 and they let us in gradually, stopping us in Marvel Island, Toon Lagoon, and finally allowing us into WWOHP by way of Jurassic Park.  Went straight to FJ and the wait was already posted an hour.  We waited around 45-50 minutes.  Dragon Challenge wasn't bad (20 minutes) and FOTH was around 30 minutes.  Eventually that day, FJ went to 2 hours+.  Even getting there early, it was too crowded, so we left midday and went over to Universal, which was much more manageable.  The next day we went to IOA early again, but skipped WWOHP and did Hulk, Spiderman, etc.

Even getting there early, you almost have to dedicate one morning to WWOHP and a second morning to the rest of the park.

Regarding FJ specifically, single rider was running and had a wait of only around 10-20 minutes.  Definitely a good option, but keep in mind that you miss a good chunk of the castle decor.  If there's a non-rider in your party, leave the bags with him/her as the locker line is a zoo.  We've also used the lockers at the entrance to WWOHP, but usually end up having to pay a bit because we don't get back in time.


----------



## Toad_Passenger

I just wanted to say thanks to the posters here and in the Harry Potter FAQ thread.  We just got back from a WDW trip, and we went to WWOHP (non-resort guest) on Sunday the 13th.  We had the car parked by 7:55, and they let us go to a turnstile next to the resort-guest only ones, so we were, essentially, first in line for the 9:00 opening.

The ticket guy told us that not a lot of people were going in for the early hour, so they'd probably open early.  Sure enough, about 8:40 they let us start going in.  They stopped us at the bridge under the Hulk coaster, and then led us all the way back to WWOHP.  The security was great, making sure everyone stayed behind them, at a fair pace.  We decided Ollivander's wasn't a necessity so we went right to the FJ.  Walked up the left side, and were riding within 15 minutes!

Rode Flight of the Hippgriff, and had a nice lunch at the Three Broomsticks before any sort of crowds started showing up.  All in all, I didn't think it was too busy, as we walked back in later in the afternoon.

Again, though, thanks to all of the people here.  You really helped plan the day, and everything went great!


----------



## seattle-swarm

Is there a way to find out how long the lines are before entering the park?  

We fly in the morning of Sunday, 4/3, and cannot check into our room until later in the afternoon.  If Sunday is the best day of the week to go to WWoHP, it might be worth heading over there after we arrive instead of later in the week.

But I don't want to waste one of our two-day-passes if the lines are already long...how can we find out before we enter the gates?????

(Our second day will be the following Sunday, 4/10).

Thanks!


----------



## Brandis

If you have an iPhone, there is a free app from Undercover Tourist for Universal which shows wait times. 

Another app is called Ride Hopper, there is also a free version I think. That one shows wait times of parks all over the US. Just compared current wait times for FJ and both say 75 min right now.


----------



## Metro West

seattle-swarm said:


> Is there a way to find out how long the lines are before entering the park?
> 
> We fly in the morning of Sunday, 4/3, and cannot check into our room until later in the afternoon.  If Sunday is the best day of the week to go to WWoHP, it might be worth heading over there after we arrive instead of later in the week.
> 
> But I don't want to waste one of our two-day-passes if the lines are already long...how can we find out before we enter the gates?????
> 
> (Our second day will be the following Sunday, 4/10).
> 
> Thanks!


 There used to be an app that would tell you that information but I believe it's no longer available.


----------



## billnye97

Brandis said:


> If you have an iPhone, there is a free app from Undercover Tourist for Universal which shows wait times.
> 
> Another app is called Ride Hopper, there is also a free version I think. That one shows wait times of parks all over the US. Just compared current wait times for FJ and both say 75 min right now.



Ride Hopper is also available in the Android Market as well. The FJ wait time on it states 65 minutes so they are both pretty close.


----------



## julie1218

Brandis said:


> If you have an iPhone, there is a free app from Undercover Tourist for Universal which shows wait times.
> 
> Another app is called Ride Hopper, there is also a free version I think. That one shows wait times of parks all over the US. Just compared current wait times for FJ and both say 75 min right now.



i have the free undercover tourist app, and it just shows disney.  is there a separate undercover tourist app for universal?  or if i get the paid ut app will it have universal?  thanks.


----------



## DizDragonfly

julie1218 said:


> i have the free undercover tourist app, and it just shows disney.  is there a separate undercover tourist app for universal?  or if i get the paid ut app will it have universal?  thanks.



On your UT app, tap the little "i" in the upper right hand corner.  You'll see "More Apps" there and a direct link to the Universal Studios Free app.  Hope that helps.


----------



## julie1218

DizDragonfly said:


> On your UT app, tap the little "i" in the upper right hand corner.  You'll see "More Apps" there and a direct link to the Universal Studios Free app.  Hope that helps.



thanks!


----------



## ZellyB

perugiagirl said:


> This recent post stating that on the day this poster went all bags were required to be in lockers -INCLUDING FANNY PACKS!!!--has me concerned.  My strategy included using a hip pack and I am worried that I will now need to stand in locker lines!
> 
> Does anyone else have recent experience in this regard?  I'm really hoping this was just a one day thing, but since I am going next week I need to know if this is a trend!
> 
> The poster above was there just this last Monday (3-14).
> *Have any of you been there in the last week, and if so were fanny/hip packs allowed on FJ?*



I was there last Tuesday 3/15.  I had on a small fanny pack and wasn't questioned about it at all and kept it on for the ride.


----------



## gmark2000

Friends went on Friday the 18th and reported an hour and a half wait at rope drop.  We went on Sunday the 20th and the wait was 30 minutes at 5:30pm and down to 15 minutes at 6:00pm.


----------



## RainbowsMist

Had a MUCH better WWOHP experience today  

I took the advice of a previous poster and arrived at the park at 7:45 (park scheduled to open at 9:00).  We paid for preferred parking (I HATE that walk at the end of the day  ).  We were at the gate by 8:00 waiting in line.  We were about 10th in our line.  Sure enough they opened the gates at 8:30 so off we went.  We then were stopped right before Rip Saw Falls.  We waited there for about 5 minutes then they let everyone through. We headed straight to FJ.  Wait time was posted as 30 minutes (this was MUCH better than Monday the 13th with 90 min wait at park opening).  We grabbed our locker and off we went.  We figured we waited about 25 minutes   (a note on the locker situation today..they were saying "anything that doesn't fit in your pocket MUST go in a locker"....that being said I did see a lady in front of me have a small fanny pack on and they didn't say anything...whether they saw it or not I don't know).  

I got my Butterbeer this time..was about 6th in line (much better than the previous 30-45 min wait)...thought it was nasty to drink but I wanted the mug!!   DD then bought her wand, we went to Honey Dukes and ate at Three Broom Sticks. While we were in line they changed the menu from Breakfast to Lunch so we ordered The Great Feast.  Needless to say we had a really early lunch, but it was all for the experience 

Overall the crowds today were very managable.  FJ was the longest ride we waited for.  Everything else was 10-20 minutes and Universal's wait times were about the same...some 5 minutes 

One note:  we were suppose to go yesterday but got busy doing other things so we went today.  I didn't realize until mid afternoon that IOA closed today at 7:00 rather than 9:00.  I'm wondering if that played a part in why the crowds were so good for Spring Break? I noticed today and next Tuesday have the same closing times. All the other days are 9:00


----------



## damo

RainbowsMist said:


> (a note on the locker situation today..they were saying "anything that doesn't fit in your pocket MUST go in a locker"....that being said I did see a lady in front of me have a small fanny pack on and they didn't say anything...whether they saw it or not I don't know).
> 
> I



Did you actually see people last week with fanny packs being told to put their fanny packs in a locker or did you just hear them say that everything must go in a locker?


----------



## RainbowsMist

damo said:


> Did you actually see people last week with fanny packs being told to put their fanny packs in a locker or did you just hear them say that everything must go in a locker?



Last week I actually saw the attendant standing at the lockers and point to a lady's fanny pack and asked her to go put it in a locker.  Like others have said, maybe it depends who's working  

The lady I saw today had a fanny pack on no bigger than a Pepsi can so maybe they didn't see it..she also had on a heavier sweatshirt and it was half tucked under that.  I only notice it when she turned to speak to her DD.

The locker experience was much better for me today.  I went and did the locker while DH waited with the girls.  It was much less congested.  I was in and out within a couple of minutes.  That early in the morning I didn't run into locker sections being booked already like I did the other day.  I have a large camera so not getting a locker isn't an option for me


----------



## bigAWL

I think I've seen a few reports here now saying that lines were a bit shorter in the evening.  I'll be taking my family for the first time in October, but it'll be the holiday weekend.  We're staying off site.  Would you suggest going as early as possible or waiting until evening?

Do on-site guests get in early every day?


----------



## macraven

bigAWL said:


> I think I've seen a few reports here now saying that lines were a bit shorter in the evening.  I'll be taking my family for the first time in October, but it'll be the holiday weekend.  We're staying off site.  Would you suggest going as early as possible or waiting until evening?
> 
> Do on-site guests get in early every day?





holiday weekend meaning columbus day or halloween?

columbus day weekend can be busy.
IOA closes early on that weekend.
the studios close at 5 and ioa would be 6, unless it is extended to 7:00.
HHN events changes the parks closing time on the weekends in october.

since you are staying off site, go early before the park opens.
you can get more done before 11 than you can near the closing time for that time period.


----------



## bigAWL

macraven said:


> holiday weekend meaning columbus day or halloween?
> 
> columbus day weekend can be busy.
> IOA closes early on that weekend.
> the studios close at 5 and ioa would be 6, unless it is extended to 7:00.
> HHN events changes the parks closing time on the weekends in october.
> 
> since you are staying off site, go early before the park opens.
> you can get more done before 11 than you can near the closing time for that time period.


 
It'll be Sat and Sun of Columbus Day weekend.  I was planning early mornings at IOA both days, and WDW parks in the evening.  So I guess that's what I'll stick with.


----------



## macraven

bigAWL said:


> It'll be Sat and Sun of Columbus Day weekend.  I was planning early mornings at IOA both days, and WDW parks in the evening.  So I guess that's what I'll stick with.



i know that weekend well.

have been going for the same time period for lots of years now for HHN.

go very early on saturday and sunday morning.
be in the line close to 8:00 so that when the onsite and packaged guest people enter early, you will be up front in the line for the general opening.

concentrate on being in the parking garage early as possible.
the walk from the garage to the gate could be 10 minutes, depending on where you park in the garage.


i would not count on late afternoon for less crowds in parry hotter section.
unless there is a heavy rain, guests will probably be there in numbers.

you could get lucky and not have hugh crowds on saturday morning until 11ish.

not every one on vacation will get up early on a saturday morning.
hopefully, your lines will not have long waits and you will be able to do and see all that you desire to.

disney will have later hours those 2 days for the evenings.
i just checked their calendar.

hopefully with your plans, you will get the best out of both worlds on that weekend!


----------



## bigAWL

macraven said:


> i know that weekend well.
> 
> have been going for the same time period for lots of years now for HHN.
> 
> go very early on saturday and sunday morning.
> be in the line close to 8:00 so that when the onsite and packaged guest people enter early, you will be up front in the line for the general opening.
> 
> concentrate on being in the parking garage early as possible.
> the walk from the garage to the gate could be 10 minutes, depending on where you park in the garage.
> 
> 
> i would not count on late afternoon for less crowds in parry hotter section.
> unless there is a heavy rain, guests will probably be there in numbers.
> 
> you could get lucky and not have hugh crowds on saturday morning until 11ish.
> 
> not every one on vacation will get up early on a saturday morning.
> hopefully, your lines will not have long waits and you will be able to do and see all that you desire to.
> 
> disney will have later hours those 2 days for the evenings.
> i just checked their calendar.
> 
> hopefully with your plans, you will get the best out of both worlds on that weekend!


 
Thanks for the great, detailed advice.  Any idea what kind of traffic to expect on I-4 north on those weekend mornings?  Or should I take a different route from AKV?

Oh, and I'll add another question.  I assume HHN will be in effect at the Studios those nights.  Does that normally affect the crowds at IOA?  Or maybe only the evening crowds?


----------



## BiggFam8

I have the Ride Hopper app and it has times for all over the country.  FH shows 40 (estimated).


----------



## macraven

bigAWL said:


> Thanks for the great, detailed advice.  Any idea what kind of traffic to expect on I-4 north on those weekend mornings?  Or should I take a different route from AKV?
> 
> Oh, and I'll add another question.  I assume HHN will be in effect at the Studios those nights.  Does that normally affect the crowds at IOA?  Or maybe only the evening crowds?



i have done the I-4 early in the morning when i switch resorts.
have not had any traffic problems if i hit the road by 7:00 on a weekend.

hhn will not effect ioa that much.
the studios side will start to have increased crowds by 3:00 on those saturday and sundays.
many will come in early and use the stay and scream section so they can stay in the park to await hhn early.

if ioa hours are extended, there will be those that switch from the studios to ioa.
not all, but it does have its numbers.


----------



## itsjustforgames@live

On Forbidden Journey anything not in your pockets are supposed to be put in a locker....I've found that the lines are shorter for FJ if you wait until around 5pm as everyone seems to rush to Hogwarts as soon as the park opens.


----------



## Don Pacho

^^ when I rode FJ around 8 PM, it had a 30 minute wait


----------



## swissfamilyrobinson

We went to IofA Tuesday, March 15 as non-resort guests, in the middle of our nine day trip to WDW (split stay at POFQ and POR). I THOUGHT I had done my research on the US board. We didn't have bags - just wore jackets with pockets that we could put our stuff in (using ziplocs) and then tie around our waists later. 

We got caught up in the horrifically long line for FJ at RD at 9:00 a.m. I'm thinking we could have bypassed the line altogether and gone straight to the single rider line since we had no bags, but there was no one telling the HUGE crowds that. The line was all the way back to Jurassic Park and was two hours long. Finally, my DD went to ask someone about the single rider line, and we got out of that line and went straight to single rider and practically walked right on!! I was confused and irritated with myself for not doing enough research!!

The moral of this story is - ASK someone before you get in the line!! They may not be making announcements, unless you are right up by the castle. I was assuming we had to get in the long line and then split off to single rider when we got closer. Like I said, I was confused!!!

The park was extremely crowded that day. I overheard one employee say that both IofA and US were at capacity. Wall-to-wall people in the WWoHP section. I want to say that by 10:30-11:00 or so, they had closed off the section, and were handing out entry passes. We left after getting a pass, and went to do some other things.  I was about ready to go back to our resort, but we decided to stay and eat lunch and then returned to HP. (Our re-entry time was 1:20-2:20.) I'm glad we didn't work our entry pass like a fast pass, because they were checking each and every pass and I'm not sure we could have entered after our allotted time. The girl, at first, said we couldn't enter yet - that it was too early. They were allowing the 2:10 people in. I said, "No, our time is for 1:20!!!!!" She said, sorry and let us on through.

We decided to bite the bullet and stand in all the lines for the rest of the stuff we bypassed in the morning. I would estimate we stood in line for Ollivander's for 90 minutes, and Honeydukes around 20 minutes just to get in.

I do believe my hair lightened a good bit from standing in line in the sun all day!!!

On a side note, the Hulk ride broke down for an hour or so, and almost all the people who were in the 80 minute line came pouring out. We waited around. It's a good thing we didn't pay too much attention to the worker posted at the entrance - she finally started telling people that the ride wouldn't be fixed anytime soon - could be hours - and within five minutes of her saying that it was up and running!

Also, another hint (which may already be posted, but worth repeating): If you even THINK you might want to get the Express Pass, you may want to get it early, online. I had checked the price online just four days before we went and that Tuesday was supposed to be a green day - $25.99. When we got there the price was $59.99 - it had jumped to an orange day!!!! Needless to say, we didn't get one!

All in all, we had a nice time, and I'm glad we stuck it out. I just wouldn't make the mistake of going during Spring Break again!


----------



## hitomi04

i was today at island of adventure and i was very scared of the heavy crows but it was really ok

Forbidden journey:
Wait times
At 14:00: 50 minutes
At 16:00: 60 minutes
Post 17:00: 20 minutes (I went with my sister and it was a real 20 minutes wait post 5pm)
Single ride: 10 minutes or less always (i wait 5 minutes post 5pm my second time i made the single ride line)
Post 18:00: Close for technical problems (i was in the line my third time and they take all of us out of the castle)

Dragon challange
At 14:00: 20 minutes
At 16:00: 30 minutes
Post 17:00:  25-15 minutes (i wait  15 minutes the two times i went)

Flight of the Hippogriff
20 minutes always or less (i wait 10 minutes)


After 5pm it was excellent at harry potter, i also went 3 times to spiderman (5 minutes wait time after 7pm) and 2 times to hulk (20 minutes wait time after 7pm) 

Amazing day at island of adventure.


----------



## jhwdw92

I was at IOA and WWOHP on Saturday (March 26th). We were worried about the crowds, as we were not staying at a Universal Resort and this was indicated as an "Orange Day" online. We did buy the express pass, but obviously this will not work for FJ.

We drove to the park and arrived at around 8:05 and were in line waiting to get in by 8:15. To our surprise, they opened the park at about 8:30, and we were rerouted to the left and had to walk through Marvel and Toon Lagoon on our way to WWOHP. Once we arrived at the castle at about 8:40, the posted wait time was 30 minutes. We hurriedly threw our bags in a locker and ran into line. We probably only waited 20 minutes and all enjoyed the ride very much.

After this, we rode Dragon Challenge twice with our express passes, still having to wait about 10 minutes per ride. Then we got butterbeer from one of the carts (no wait) and shopped in Honeydukes (no wait). By this point (about 10:30 AM) we were ready to leave WWOHP and saw a posted wait time of 60 minutes for WWOHP and learned they were already handing out re-entry passes for later in the day.

Moral of the story- go early! We finished WWOHP in less than 2 hours (albeit without Ollivanders- decided it wasn't worth the wait) and were able to enjoy all of IOA and US by 6 PM because we had express passes. Overall it was definitely a good day!!


----------



## Toad_Passenger

jhwdw92 said:


> I was at IOA and WWOHP on Saturday (March 26th). We were worried about the crowds, as we were not staying at a Universal Resort and this was indicated as an "Orange Day" online. We did buy the express pass, but obviously this will not work for FJ.
> 
> We drove to the park and arrived at around 8:05 and were in line waiting to get in by 8:15. To our surprise, they opened the park at about 8:30, and we were rerouted to the left and had to walk through Marvel and Toon Lagoon on our way to WWOHP. Once we arrived at the castle at about 8:40, the posted wait time was 30 minutes. We hurriedly threw our bags in a locker and ran into line. We probably only waited 20 minutes and all enjoyed the ride very much.
> 
> After this, we rode Dragon Challenge twice with our express passes, still having to wait about 10 minutes per ride. Then we got butterbeer from one of the carts (no wait) and shopped in Honeydukes (no wait). By this point (about 10:30 AM) we were ready to leave WWOHP and saw a posted wait time of 60 minutes for WWOHP and learned they were already handing out re-entry passes for later in the day.
> 
> Moral of the story- go early! We finished WWOHP in less than 2 hours (albeit without Ollivanders- decided it wasn't worth the wait) and were able to enjoy all of IOA and US by 6 PM because we had express passes. Overall it was definitely a good day!!



This sounds very similar to the day we went (Sunday 3/13).   I can't thank the people on these boards enough for all of the suggestions they gave us.  I've read reports about Saturday 3/12, Monday 3/14, and now Tuesday 3/15 being absolutely jammed with people, but the Sunday we were there we had a crowd-free day.  We were supposed to go that Monday or Tuesday, but people here suggested changing to Sunday...thank you, thank you, thank you.

As to the time in WWOHP, I agree with you.  We were able to ride FJ, and the Hippogriff, buy our wands, eat at 3 Broomsticks (Butterbeer FTW!), shop in Honeyduke's, Zonko's, and Dervish & Bange's, and were out of the WW area by 12noon.  Interestingly enough, we wanted to take some pictures later in the afternoon, and we could still walk back in (appx. 3pm) without return passes.

If anyone out there has a flexible schedule, try and go on a Sunday!


----------



## MouseEarsForLife

I love hearing all of these great things about Sunday! We're going next Sunday, so fingers crossed it's just as good!


----------



## CamdenScott4

Just curious if anyone has done rope drop at IOA, went to WWoHP but went to Hippogriff or Dragons first, not FJ? What are wait times at RD for those - anyone know?


----------



## Toad_Passenger

CamdenScott4 said:


> Just curious if anyone has done rope drop at IOA, went to WWoHP but went to Hippogriff or Dragons first, not FJ? What are wait times at RD for those - anyone know?



As I said in my post above we were there at RD on a Sunday, which wasn't as crowded as other days.  We went right on FJ, which was posted as 20 minutes, but was more like 10.  After that we took our time at Hogsmeade, and then decided to go back to the Hippogriff.  By that time it was about 45-60 minutes after RD, and the wait was posted 15, but took about 20 minutes.  Our day wasn't that crowded and Dragons was only about 20-30 minutes all day, down to 10 by about 3pm.  Not sure what it was at RD, though.


----------



## Procrastinate

We were at IOA on Thursday, 3/24.  We were staying onsite, and arrived at the park around 8:15.  We headed straight to FJ which posted a 30 minute wait.  We had no problem getting a locker.  The line moved very quickly.  If someone tried to stop to take a picture, one of the workers told them to stop and to take a castle tour after the ride.  After FJ, we rode Hippogriff and Dragons (twice), both of which had 5 minute waits.  We heard that FJ was up to a 90 minute wait at that time.  Ollivanders had a 1 hour wait, so we decided to skip it at that time.  We probably finished and left WWOHP by 9:30.  I never saw a line for offsite guests.  As far as I know, they were able to walk in any time after 9.  This was very different than our experience last July when there was a long line to get in after 9 and Hippo and Dragons had long waits.  The general area still seemed pretty crowded.

We did the rest of the park and found short lines everywhere except Hulk and Spiderman.  We went back to WWOHP midafternoon.  Wait time was listed as 60 minutes.  We did single rider, and were probably on within five minutes. By the time we got off the ride, the wait time was down to 30 minutes. Hubby did the castle tour, and said he saw parts that you don't see while waiting in line.  We then did Ollivanders, which was down to a 25 minute wait.  IMO, it wasn't worth waiting any longer than that, but if you're going to stand in line to go into the store, you might as well wait to see the show too.

We headed out of the park around 7, having done most things multiple times.

In all, it was a much better experience than last July.  Better weather, fewer people, and less maintenance problems throughout both parks.  I wouldn't hesitate to go back during spring break.


----------



## Bethenny

swissfamilyrobinson said:


> The moral of this story is - ASK someone before you get in the line!! They may not be making announcements, unless you are right up by the castle. I was assuming we had to get in the long line and then split off to single rider when we got closer. Like I said, I was confused!!!


This applies also to the locker/non-locker lines.  The first day we had no problem walking right into the no bag line. But the second, there was a huge mass of people right at the entrance.  After a few minutes, I could see that they were all trying to funnel into the locker line.  So we were able to bypass that massive crowd and go into the no bag line.  


CamdenScott4 said:


> Just curious if anyone has done rope drop at IOA, went to WWoHP but went to Hippogriff or Dragons first, not FJ? What are wait times at RD for those - anyone know?


Those lines are very short at that time.  We did FJ first (twice), then pretty much walked onto Hippogriff twice before the line got long.  And that was maybe 20-25 minutes.  I actually never saw dragons get higher than 10 minutes.  And we walked on every time with the express pass.  I was just there last week.


----------



## damo

CamdenScott4 said:


> Just curious if anyone has done rope drop at IOA, went to WWoHP but went to Hippogriff or Dragons first, not FJ? What are wait times at RD for those - anyone know?



Do you mean rope drop for early entry or rope drop for the general public?


----------



## Bethenny

damo said:


> Do you mean rope drop for early entry or rope drop for the general public?



Good question.  My answer pertains to early entry.


----------



## msp2mco

We were at IoA and WWOHP today (3/28) at day-use rope drop.  We were let in about 8:45 and walked all the way around to get to WWoHP.  I asked if we were in the single-rider line for FJ and were told that we were.  The line moved quickly, and in 15 minutes we were on, but it was not a single-rider line.  I wonder if they hadn't opened it at that time.  We rode FJ, then we opted for Flight of the Hippogriff.  We went in the day-use line and were walking by all these people in the Express Line.  I even asked the people behind me if they had a special pass to which they said, "No, he just told me to go in this line."  We basically walked right on to the ride, while the people in the Express Line watched us.

Hogsmead filled up quickly after that.  We had lunch at The Three Broomsticks about 10 AM with very little wait. 

It rained off and on in the morning, then it rained harder in the afternoon, so crowds weren't bad in the rest of the park.  We didn't make it back to WWOHP.

NOTE:  We noticed other lines where the Express Pass people actually had to wait a lot longer than the regular wait lines.  Glad we didn't upgrade to that.


----------



## CamdenScott4

damo said:


> Do you mean rope drop for early entry or rope drop for the general public?



Sorry - I meant RD for general public, no Express Pass etc.


----------



## crazy4veggies

We went to IOA on Thursday, 3/24 and were surprised they let us into the park at 8:45. We went straight to FJ, and waited about 45 minutes to ride. When we got out, however, the WWOHP was much more crowded and Ollivanders had a huge line. We ate at the Three Broomsticks with no wait then returned in the evening. We were able to do Ollivanders in 20 minutes after 8 p.m. and FJ had a wait time of 30 minutes.


----------



## MIChessGuy

crazy4veggies said:


> We went to IOA on Thursday, 3/24 and were surprised they let us into the park at 8:45. We went straight to FJ, and waited about 45 minutes to ride. When we got out, however, the WWOHP was much more crowded and Ollivanders had a huge line. We ate at the Three Broomsticks with no wait then returned in the evening. We were able to do Ollivanders in 20 minutes after 8 p.m. and FJ had a wait time of 30 minutes.



This is the strategy I followed last August as an offsite guest.  It worked out pretty well, including the slightly early entry time (8:40 in our case).  The only glitch was about an hour later when FJ's fat police kicked me out.  Having since ridden successfully in the modified seats, I anticipate success on my next trip this summer.  "Bookending" the day seems to be a good approach in general for the Wizarding World -- first thing to get ahead of the massive crowds, and again in the evening when the young'uns have had enough.


----------



## msp2mco

We went to WWoHP yesterday (3/29) and arrived before RD (not hotel guests).  We were let in shortly after 8:40 and walked a bit beyond Spiderman before we were held back at another rope.  Then we walked the rest of the way to WWoHP and had a line to cross the bridge because they were limiting access across the bridge with roped lines.  Once across, we headed for FJ (no bags).  The wait time was already 60 minutes, but we took the single-rider line and truly walked right on.

After the ride, we looked around, had a butter beer, and rode DD.  By the time we left the area (about 10:30), they were handing out return time tickets.


----------



## wheezywhizzy

Does anyone know how the crowds are today!?


----------



## phamton

wheezywhizzy said:


> Does anyone know how the crowds are today!?


  Crazy busy today.  The Ellen show was taping and it brought in a lot of crowds.


----------



## wheezywhizzy

phamton said:


> Crazy busy today.  The Ellen show was taping and it brought in a lot of crowds.



I figured it was crazy because Ellen and Kelly Clarkson were there. Thanks for confirming


----------



## polkadotminnie

I was there on Friday, April 1 and Saturday, April 2nd.  My kids were picked to open the park on Friday. I did not know that they did this so it was quite a nice surprise.  The crowds were actually worse on Friday because the severe storms kept everyone in on Thursday.  We arrived at 7:20 for the 9:00 (offsite) opening.  We parked in valet which we do not do anywhere else but so totally worth it here. They let us in at 8:30.  We got through the gates quickly and headed to see Harry.   The lines for FJ were about 50 minutes both days around 9:00.  Olivanders looked too long so we skipped it.  We went back to HP on Saturday at 3:00 and lines were much shorter.  We finally did Olivanders (waited 30 minutes) and DD8 got picked to be in the show.  She was so excited that she was shaking.  We bought her the wand since her 9th birthday is tomorrow.  All in all, crowds were busy but still a nice weekend.


----------



## datagatherer

Due to our flight dates and the promotion that ends on the 16th those are our two choices for going to see WWOHP and we need to choose one.  I know that the Mardi Gras event is on Sat.  To help us choose, does anyone have any input on if their would be a significant difference in crowd level on Fri. vs. Sat?  We will have the 1 hour early admission, which will help us, at least the 1st hour anyways.  Any help that can be provided would be appreciated.  I'm (mom) taking my 17 year old daughter.
Thanks,
Connie


----------



## phamton

Saturdays are alway busier than Fridays, especially at IOA.


----------



## perugiagirl

We went to WWoHP 3/28 and 3/29.  Monday was very rainy, started raining in earnest around 9:00am and never did let up all day, so I'm sure that affected some of the crowds, but not really the resort guests so much.  I'm sure they figured like we did- we are here, we mind as well go, rain or no rain.

We went straight to Olivanders at 8:00am.  There was already a group in the store.  It was rather unerving to watch hundreds and hundreds of people pour past you on their way to FJ.  We were about 50 people back in the Olivanders line.  We got in the store about 8:20am. My DS11 and DD9 were chosen!  It is funny,after the little "show" when the store clerk took the wands into the next room, she said,"you are under no obligation to buy." Hah!  Tell my children that! Of course, we bought them!(we had them sent back to the room)

We then had no problem getting on FJ.  That ride is made to handle lots and lots of people.  The only word of advice I would give is about lockers.  There are lots and lots of lockers but it is human nature to stop in the first locker room right to the right as you enter the castle.  There are a lot more, with much less wait right  inside around the corner.  Just look around.

The line is very interesting and while it takes a while to walk through, we really never once "waited" in line, but were continually moving.

The ride stopped briefly while we were on it.  The lights came on and we were able to see the inner workings a bit (very interesting!)

After that we did Dragon Challenge and Hippogriff.  We shopped a little and were in line for lunch at the 3 Broomsticks by 9:50am.  It was raining quite hard by then.  Lunch starts at 10, and a queue begins to form outside. Before that you needed reservations if you wanted breakfast.  Food was good and they seemed very organized to handle large crowds.

After that we went out into the rest of IOA. WWoHP had started getting quite congested around 9 or so.  Unfortunatly many outdoor rides in IOA were closed because of lightning.


----------



## xApril

datagatherer said:


> Due to our flight dates and the promotion that ends on the 16th those are our two choices for going to see WWOHP and we need to choose one.  I know that the Mardi Gras event is on Sat.  To help us choose, does anyone have any input on if their would be a significant difference in crowd level on Fri. vs. Sat?  We will have the 1 hour early admission, which will help us, at least the 1st hour anyways.  Any help that can be provided would be appreciated.  I'm (mom) taking my 17 year old daughter.
> Thanks,
> Connie


Friday closes at 6pm, Saturday closes at 11pm.

Grad Bash is going on Friday evening, so it may be in your favor to just go on Saturday instead, that way you'll have more time.

Anyway, I was over there today around 7PM. Wait time for FJ was 30 minutes. Single rider took about 15 minutes. We came out and the line was about 20 minutes at about 7:30. Not too bad!


----------



## rtphokie

we arrived around 8:30, turned in our ticket vouchers for tickets and were through the gates at 9am, straight back to Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey and in line by 9:15.  Line was looped back up to the Jurassic Park gateway and there were no ropes out yet (Universal seems disorganized in this regard, pretty consistently).

Our wait time was 85 minutes.  By the time we were off the ride, the wait time was 110 minutes, by 6pm it was down to 45.  I wont bother riding until the evening again.

Olivanders was running 90 minutes wait in the morning, 30 at 6pm.


----------



## quietgirll

planning a trip may 13-22, trying to decide the best days to go to universal...it sounds like sunday would be the best to go to IOA- is that true? what about US? thanks for the help!


----------



## rtphokie

quietgirll said:


> planning a trip may 13-22, trying to decide the best days to go to universal...it sounds like sunday would be the best to go to IOA- is that true? what about US? thanks for the help!



I've not been on a Sunday but based on what I've read, I'd avoid them.


----------



## mesaboy2

rtphokie said:


> I've not been on a Sunday but based on what I've read, I'd avoid them.



I must disagree.  Other than midweek, Sunday has been a terrific day to visit in my experience.  In general, I recommend avoiding Fridays, Saturdays, and Mondays if at all possible.


----------



## clemsondisneyfan

OK...I bought our tickets a month ago and bought the express passes for $19.99 each.  They are up at the 39.99 mark now.    Thanks Dissers!!

Now, the rest of my family does not like roller coasters  .  What ride should we concentrate on for getting to early or waiting until late in the day?  We have never been before, so I have no idea what is the most popular ride!

I have a great map of the park that my DH printed on 11 x 17 paper  so I can see everything and it lists all of the rides and descriptions too.

Should we go to HP and the FJ?  Is that about all we can do in the Wizard World area if none of them will ride roller coasters??   

We are going to be there next Monday.  I have tickets to Universal on Sunday.  We just want to see what all of the fuss is about before we spend the next week at WDW!

Thank you!!
3 nights at the Swan (alcove suite)
7 nights at the Contemporary (MKV, 14th floor tower)


----------



## damo

rtphokie said:


> I've not been on a Sunday but based on what I've read, I'd avoid them.



We have the most reports coming back here that Sunday is the best day with the lowest crowds.


----------



## julie1218

mesaboy2 said:


> I must disagree.  Other than midweek, Sunday has been a terrific day to visit in my experience.  In general, I recommend avoiding Fridays, Saturdays, and Mondays if at all possible.



would sunday be better than a mid week day?  better than a tuesday? or wednesday?  seems like it would just have to be with most people visiting on weekends.


----------



## mesaboy2

clemsondisneyfan said:


> Should we go to HP and the FJ?  Is that about all we can do in the Wizard World area if none of them will ride roller coasters??



There are only three true attractions at WWoHP:  FJ, Dragon Challenge, and Flight of the Hippogriff.  DC is a true thrill coaster, FotH is a kiddie coaster, and FJ is a combination dark ride/simulator ride.  Express helps on the coasters, but is not recognized on FJ.  Use the single-rider and castle tour queues if the main queue is too long for you.

You should learn more about FJ if no one else in your party likes coasters, they may not like FJ.  While not a coaster, I would classify it as a thrill ride and has the potential to make the queasy, um, more queasy.

Your other options at WWoHP are Ollivander's, a short and mildly-charming "show" that tends to rack up long waits, the lone sit-down restaurant Three Broomsticks, and 5-6 shops--which can also have waits during peak seasons.


----------



## mesaboy2

julie1218 said:


> would sunday be better than a mid week day?  better than a tuesday? or wednesday?  seems like it would just have to be with most people visiting on weekends.



Can't give you a definite answer.  I've been on a Thursday off-season, and Friday-Monday both off-season and on.  The Thursday was of course great. The two or three times I've gone for a weekend, Sunday was usually noticeably less crowded.  Not saying "not crowded", just "less crowded".  . I'm a big believer in Sundays, but my first choice would probably still be midweek, especially in the off-season.

I would guess during peak seasons the difference between *any* of the days is minimal.


----------



## klacey1

mesaboy2 said:


> I must disagree.  Other than midweek, Sunday has been a terrific day to visit in my experience.  In general, I recommend avoiding Fridays, Saturdays, and Mondays if at all possible.



Why Mondays? I thought Sundays and Mondays were the lowest crowd days??
We're sticking with Monday-- the express pass is the lowest price on the day we want to go (8/29)


----------



## julie1218

mesaboy2 said:


> Can't give you a definite answer.  I've been on a Thursday off-season, and Friday-Monday both off-season and on.  The Thursday was of course great. The two or three times I've gone for a weekend, Sunday was usually noticeably less crowded.  Not saying "not crowded", just "less crowded".  . I'm a big believer in Sundays, but my first choice would probably still be midweek, especially in the off-season.
> 
> I would guess during peak seasons the difference between *any* of the days is minimal.



we're there may 17.  is that off season?  before school is out and before memorial day week?  i noticed the express pass price is green now--was blue a few weeks ago


----------



## damo

julie1218 said:


> we're there may 17.  is that off season?  before school is out and before memorial day week?  i noticed the express pass price is green now--was blue a few weeks ago



May 17 should be pretty good.  Any time you get non-vacation days, the crowds will be lower.


----------



## damo

klacey1 said:


> Why Mondays? I thought Sundays and Mondays were the lowest crowd days??
> We're sticking with Monday-- the express pass is the lowest price on the day we want to go (8/29)



Mondays tend to be the first day in many people's vacation and they are gung ho to do the parks right away.


----------



## mesaboy2

damo said:


> May 17 should be pretty good.  Any time you get non-vacation days, the crowds will be lower.



Agreed.


----------



## mesaboy2

damo said:


> Mondays tend to be the first day in many people's vacation and they are gung ho to do the parks right away.



Yep, Sunday-to-Sunday travel is what I've heard too.  I don't roll this way, but it's not the first time I've discovered I'm unusual.

Thanks for the assist, damo!


----------



## julie1218

mesaboy2 said:


> Agreed.



awww... y'all are sweet --making me feel less stressed about my trip!


----------



## I have/need codes

I agree Sunday is the best day with the lowest crowds.. People have to get back to work on Monday...


----------



## klacey1

I always heard people do Saturday-Saturday! I thought this thread had told me Monday was a good day to go  Time to switch ADR's!!
ETA: Okay, just checked the US/IOA website again and noticed Sunday is a green express pass day and Monday is blue. I'm sticking with Monday! Thanks for the advice, though, everyone


----------



## macraven

i always say that tues/wed/thur are great days at the darkside.

weekends get more crowds.


in the off season, you can't go wrong with the 3 days above and sundays.


----------



## MIChessGuy

damo said:


> Mondays tend to be the first day in many people's vacation and they are gung ho to do the parks right away.



I follow this pattern myself on almost all trips.  It's a two-day drive down from Michigan; I show up Sunday night and get set for an early start on Monday.


----------



## Toad_Passenger

klacey1 said:


> I always heard people do Saturday-Saturday! I thought this thread had told me Monday was a good day to go  Time to switch ADR's!!
> ETA: Okay, just checked the US/IOA website again and noticed Sunday is a green express pass day and Monday is blue. I'm sticking with Monday! Thanks for the advice, though, everyone



Back in Mid-March we were planning on going on a Monday.  After running it by the experts here, they suggested Sunday may have been better.  We switched our Disney ADR's and went to IOA on Sunday.  The Express prices were the same for Sunday and Monday.

Long story, short?  We had a perfect day on Sunday for touring.  When I returned home I read on these boards that the Monday we had planned on going, had been horrible for crowds.  If at all possible try and do Sunday.


----------



## SandraLee

Anyone want to venture a guess which day will be least crowded over the Memorial Day weekend?  For me, that includes Saturday, Sunday, Monday & Tuesday.


----------



## klacey1

Toad_Passenger said:


> Back in Mid-March we were planning on going on a Monday.  After running it by the experts here, they suggested Sunday may have been better.  We switched our Disney ADR's and went to IOA on Sunday.  The Express prices were the same for Sunday and Monday.
> 
> Long story, short?  We had a perfect day on Sunday for touring.  When I returned home I read on these boards that the Monday we had planned on going, had been horrible for crowds.  If at all possible try and do Sunday.



Thanks for the advice, but we're going to stick with Monday. We're going in the off (ish) season and it's too much of a hassle to change around our current plans, etc. Plus, in this case, the Express pass price is cheaper on Monday. We'll get there an hour before the park opens-- I think we'll be fine.


----------



## mesaboy2

SandraLee said:


> Anyone want to venture a guess which day will be least crowded over the Memorial Day weekend?  For me, that includes Saturday, Sunday, Monday & Tuesday.



I guess Tuesday, but that seems obvious.  Is this a trick question?


----------



## julie1218

klacey1 said:


> Thanks for the advice, but we're going to stick with Monday. We're going in the off (ish) season and it's too much of a hassle to change around our current plans, etc. Plus, in this case, the Express pass price is cheaper on Monday. We'll get there an hour before the park opens-- I think we'll be fine.



when are you going?


----------



## macraven

SandraLee said:


> Anyone want to venture a guess which day will be least crowded over the Memorial Day weekend?  For me, that includes Saturday, Sunday, Monday & Tuesday.



_i have been there on only two holiday times.
mondays on the memorial weekend and on columbus day, monday, in october.

the memorial weekend was crowded.
the columbus day the last two years at universal was very very crowded.

i don't leave for home until the tuesday or wednesday after the holiday.  those days were low attendance for me.*after* that columbus day, monday._


----------



## klacey1

julie1218 said:


> when are you going?



August 29th


----------



## rtphokie

collage of photos taken this morning around 11am.  Forbidden Journey was running about 110 minute wait and Olivanders was 90 minutes.  Street running between the storefronts was shoulder to shoulder with little if any movement.


----------



## tinydancer09

rtphokie said:


> collage of photos taken this morning around 11am.  Forbidden Journey was running about 110 minute wait and Olivanders was 90 minutes.  Street running between the storefronts was shoulder to shoulder with little if any movement.



*GASP!*

Man o man am I glad I am not on the HS spring break schedule anymore!


----------



## GoingtoDisney

We are considering doing IOA this Saturday, 4/9, before we head for home (been at WDW).  Since this is last minute I have only had minimal time on computer to do my research (and I researched and planned WDW to death).  We would be going to mainly do Harry Potter as we went to IOA and Universal two years ago.  

Should we bite the bullet and stay on site for $350 to get the early entry--an hour early, 8 am, correct? Does it save that much time on lines? Or, save the money and stay somewhere less expensive and go in with everyone else at 9? If we did this what time do we need to arrive at the park? We need to be out of the park by 3 to head for home so staying late is not an option.

Sounds like we should do Ollivanders first, followed by FJ and then the other two rides is best strategy wait wise?

Any advice would be so appreciated.  Usually I read all the relative threads but I have limited internet access right now.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## rtphokie

It's going to be very very crowded. *If it were me I'd invest in the on site hotel and plant head to the wizarding world of Harry potter immediately upon entering at 8am. *Do forbidden journey first and then olivanders.

The wizarding world has been shoulder to shoulder crowds by shortly after 9am all week and Saturday is the busiest.  They were giving out timed return tickets to even enter the area by 9:30 yesterday.


----------



## rbrainerd

Just experienced the past two days at both parks. Wednesday we got to WWofHP at 8:45 as they dropped the rope and headed straight there. Went to FJ ride and got in the no bags line...people where not happy when we said "can we move over to the no bag line"...got the looks of "what do you think you're doing" which makes me feel uncomfortable.. so then we got even more of those looks as we headed up the stairs to the single rider line and got right on with no wait. Proceeded to do the same thing right after we got off...JF done twice by 9:05. Park became busy after that with 40-80 minute waits for popular rides. Did Universal Studios the next day with the longest wait time 20 minutes. I really enjoy the rides at the parks but..I am looking forward to my Disney days this weekend. The parks seemed dirty, the people who work there  seemed "blah" and the garabge cans needed emptying whereever we went...the smell was absolutely terrible.


----------



## damo

rbrainerd said:


> Just experienced the past two days at both parks. Wednesday we got to WWofHP at 8:45 as they dropped the rope and headed straight there. Went to FJ ride and got in the no bags line...people where not happy when we said "can we move over to the no bag line"...got the looks of "what do you think you're doing" which makes me feel uncomfortable.. so then we got even more of those looks as we headed up the stairs to the single rider line and got right on with no wait. Proceeded to do the same thing right after we got off...JF done twice by 9:05. Park became busy after that with 40-80 minute waits for popular rides. Did Universal Studios the next day with the longest wait time 20 minutes. I really enjoy the rides at the parks but..I am looking forward to my Disney days this weekend. The parks seemed dirty, the people who work there  seemed "blah" and the garabge cans needed emptying whereever we went...the smell was absolutely terrible.



Don't get too excited about a clean Disney.  We were there in February and saw so much peeling paint in queues and garbage cans overflowing outside of washrooms.  The one in Animal Kingdom had stuff all over the ground it was so overflowing.  I didn't find any difference in the employees.


----------



## mesaboy2

rtphokie said:


> It's going to be very very crowded. *If it were me I'd invest in the on site hotel and plant head to the wizarding world of Harry potter immediately upon entering at 8am. **Do forbidden journey first and then olivanders.*
> 
> The wizarding world has been shoulder to shoulder crowds by shortly after 9am all week and Saturday is the busiest.  They were giving out timed return tickets to even enter the area by 9:30 yesterday.



Cannot agree with you here either. (Humble apologies O Wise and Powerful Mod.). If GoingtoDisney opts for onsite and early entry, then definitely do O's before FJ.  The line for O's gets long fast and stays that way almost all day.  It's queue is also as uninteresting as uninteresting can be.  FJ's line fluctuates more, is very interesting, and offers other options such as single-rider and castle tour to speed the experience.


----------



## MrShiny

How is it at closing?   When we went in July, he last couple of hours at closing were very bearable- much better than the capacity crowds in the morning.


----------



## mesaboy2

MrShiny said:


> How is it at closing?   When we went in July, he last couple of hours at closing were very bearable- much better than the capacity crowds in the morning.



I've tried this strategy several times and it's been bearable, if not great, every time.  YMMV.


----------



## Don Pacho

MrShiny said:


> How is it at closing?   When we went in July, he last couple of hours at closing were very bearable- much better than the capacity crowds in the morning.



Yes. About a 30 minute wait for FJ and Ollivanders


----------



## Bluer101

rtphokie said:


> collage of photos taken this morning around 11am.  Forbidden Journey was running about 110 minute wait and Olivanders was 90 minutes.  Street running between the storefronts was shoulder to shoulder with little if any movement.



WOW!!!

I hope its not like that Memorial Day weekend. I'm glad we are staying onsite like we usually do. We will be in and out of that area quickly.


----------



## sbevione

Bluer101 said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> I hope its not like that Memorial Day weekend. I'm glad we are staying onsite like we usually do. We will be in and out of that area quickly.




Ugh!  This picture scares me.  I hope it isn't this crowded when we go in July.


----------



## cklinkert

We just got back from Orlando.  We went to IoA on Tuesday.  Our plan was to go first thing in the morning.  We were not staying on site so we planned to be there at rope drop.  Well, it was storming so bad on Tuesday morning.  We waited and waited and the sun came out around 1.  We headed to the park.  We had a 12 year old and a 7 year old.  The 7 year old couldnt get past Suess land so we spent about 35 mins there.  Maybe longer.  We got to WWoHP around 2:15.  We saw the wait for Olivander's was not that bad so we waited - appx 20 mins.  While in line we saw that FJ wait time was TWENTY minutes...really!!  So we got our wands and headed to FJ.  Boy oh Boy did we wish there was a wait - we flew right through the queue!!!  In and out in no time.  My SIL and Ds were the ones who rode the ride and they loved it....the rest of the parkwas the same...very low crowds.  

We went back to US on Thursday - when you are walking in CityWalk and you split off to go to US or IoA - 75% of the people headed to IoA.  US was NOTHING!!!  We rode everything we wanted, some twice, saw what we wanted and were done with the park by 2.  We headed back to IoA (thanks to the Costco 3 Day pass)and OMG - what a difference it was!!!  WWoHP was INSANE!!!  It was soooo crowded - there was a HUGE line to get into even Zonko's and you had to enter through Honeydukes.  That was not the case on Tuesday.  O's line streched on for forever and the wait for FJ was 75 mins.  We were actually in and out in 54 mins and I got to ride with DS this time...WOW!  What a fantastic ride!!!  And I was soooo nervous about it!!


----------



## lovebug33

I hope this isn't crowded next Sunday!


----------



## fhold

Yes, the photo above is scary and accurate at 11:00 a.m., but we were able to do Forbidden Journey 6 times in the last two days with little wait. Our first two times were Friday morning. We had early entry from staying at the Portofino Bay Hotel and arrived at the park at 7:45. Rode FJ twice with about 15 minute wait the first time and 25 minutes the second. 

Went back Friday Evening about 6:30 and the lines were even shorter and the streets much less crowded. Rode twice again in the regular line.

Saturday we were going to Mardis Gras and decided to check out the lines just in case. Time posted was a 45 minute wait at 5:00 p.m., so we decided to try single rider line. Wait was about 10 minutes, went on FJ twice. Ollivanders lines also looked fairly short (probably 40 minutes) but we had to get back over to Universal to ride the Mummy twice before lining up for the parade and concert.'

So, yes, it is crowded and crazy, but by going early and late and using single rider lines you can get your fill of Forbidden Journey. However, note that the single rider line bypasses some of the very cool parts of the castle so this is better done when you've experienced the full tour a few times.


----------



## yulilin3

We went yesterday for the very first time with our AP (Sunday April 10th) arrived around 10:30 and went straight to WWOHP. On our way all the rides we passed were only 5min. The HP asreas was crowded but not super packed. Olivanders had 1 hour wait . FJ was 45minutes we decided to ride it. The line is really great, alot of details and shade and A/C. The ride was awesome!! We then decided to tour the whole area going into all the stores, ate at the 3 Broomsticks around 12 noon, no waiting. Then we went on Flight of the Hippogriff, it was 15 minutes around 1:30pm, the kids did Dragon Challenge around 2pm  5 minutes wait, then we did FJ again using single riders at 2:30, no wait, the standby line was 30 minutes. Around 5pm FJ was 20 minutes and Dragon C. was still 5 minutes. Olivanders was 30 minutes.
Started walking out and all the rides in Toon Lagoon and Marvel were 5 minutes.
In all, from 10:30am to 7:30pm we rode: the Seuss Trolley Train Ride, FJ (3 times), Dragon Challenge (2 times) Flight of the Hippogriff, Jurassic Park River Adventure, Pteranadon Flyers, Poseidon's Fury, Sinbad show, BMX stunt show, Hulk (3 times) Dr. Doom's (2 times) Spiderman, Storm Force Accelatron.


----------



## damo

yulilin3 said:


> We went yesterday for the very first time with our AP (Sunday April 10th) arrived around 10:30 and went straight to WWOHP. On our way all the rides we passed were only 5min. The HP asreas was crowded but not super packed. Olivanders had 1 hour wait . FJ was 45minutes we decided to ride it. The line is really great, alot of details and shade and A/C. The ride was awesome!! We then decided to tour the whole area going into all the stores, ate at the 3 Broomsticks around 12 noon, no waiting. Then we went on Flight of the Hippogriff, it was 15 minutes around 1:30pm, the kids did Dragon Challenge around 2pm  5 minutes wait, then we did FJ again using single riders at 2:30, no wait, the standby line was 30 minutes. Around 5pm FJ was 20 minutes and Dragon C. was still 5 minutes. Olivanders was 30 minutes.
> Started walking out and all the rides in Toon Lagoon and Marvel were 5 minutes.
> In all, from 10:30am to 7:30pm we rode: the Seuss Trolley Train Ride, FJ (3 times), Dragon Challenge (2 times) Flight of the Hippogriff, Jurassic Park River Adventure, Pteranadon Flyers, Poseidon's Fury, Sinbad show, BMX stunt show, Hulk (3 times) Dr. Doom's (2 times) Spiderman, Storm Force Accelatron.



Wow, Sunday crowd levels never cease to amaze me.  That sounds wonderful.


----------



## KerryLynKing

lovebug33 said:


> I hope this isn't crowded next Sunday!



Though we didn't want to wait, my daughter was just there, and said it was worth every minute of wait time.


----------



## mesaboy2

damo said:


> Wow, Sunday crowd levels never cease to amaze me.  That sounds wonderful.



Agreed.  It goes against my logic, but there sure seems to be something to it.


----------



## ekraxa

> Wow, Sunday crowd levels never cease to amaze me. That sounds wonderful.



We're counting on this come June 5th.  We rearranged our entire WDW vacation so we could visit WWOHP on a Sunday.  A few years ago we wouldn't have even considered leaving WDW for Universal Studios but in the past few years my DD has decided Harry is cooler than Cinderella.  Since it's doubtful we'll be able to swing a trip like this again (at least not until she's done with college) we figured we'd better make sure to see Hogwarts.  

Of course that makes us exactly like about a million other families right now...so we're banking on the lower Sunday crowd levels!


----------



## bigAWL

We're going Columbus Day weekend in October.  I'd love to hope for light crowds on Sunday, but I'm doubtful since Monday is a holiday.


----------



## avic77

We are going Columbus day week as well. And I am looking at Columbus Day Monday for Universal. I have tours and halloween scedualed at Disney and it loooks like Monday will be the only open day for WWOHP.
I'm very worried about crowds.


----------



## flfun

_We are going Columbus day week as well. And I am looking at Columbus Day Monday for Universal. I have tours and halloween scedualed at Disney and it loooks like Monday will be the only open day for WWOHP.  I'm very worried about crowds_



Monday will be the best day for that holiday weekend, everyone starts to head home from their 3 day weekend.  This doesn't hold true for a summer holiday since everyone is on vacation anyway and school is out.


----------



## Joanna71985

I was there a couple of weeks ago, on April 1st. I arrived around 2:30pm, and at that point they were giving out return passes for 4:30 to get into Wizarding World.


----------



## MouseEarsForLife

We went Sunday April 3rd, we arrived around 8:22am, we were let into the park around 8:40, and while we did have to go through the Jurassic Park entrance, we were not walked through each land.

Forbidden Journey had a posted 20 minute wait, which was really a walk-on, followed by a minimum wait at Dragon Challenge (less than 5 min). Crowds were nothing like I've seen pictures of, and while the shops were "cozy" and full of people they weren't too unbearable.
We went without bags, which was a great tip, as the line for the ride increased significantly after we got off (and people with bags got in line).

The rest of IoA wasn't too bad, but it was too crowded for us, so we left in the afternoon (tired, all we wanted to do was WWoHP). It's worth noting that Ellen's show was taping that day, so CityWalk was pretty crowded all day.


----------



## DisneyGirl421

I went this past Sunday (April 10th).  Not busy AT ALL.  Got to IoA around noon, and to WWoHP around 2pm.  No timed entry, not all that crowded.  FJ was posted 20 minutes, but was actually around 30 (when we exited, it was posted at 30).  Dragon Challenge was a walk-on. 

Only store to have a wait to enter was Ollivander's, and it was only about 20 minutes.  The other stores weren't even that crowded, and the registers only had maybe a 4-5ish person wait to pay.  No wait at Three Broomsticks or any of the Butterbeer carts.

The rest of IoA was pretty dead as well... Only ride that I waited longer than 10 minutes for was Spiderman, and that was only about 25 mintues.


----------



## stiffmayo

THANKS for this discussion board!  It help me and my family prepare!

We were there for three days, April 4-6.
The first day we went got to the park around 8:45 and they were already opened.  We were held back at two points on the way back to HP land, but no big deal.  We decided to skip the big ride at first, to just enjoy the scenery the first day.  Got a butterbeer and walked around for a bit.  We left after about 2 hours and enjoyed the rest of the park, which was not very crowded because everyone was in HP land!
We wanted to come back later, but in the mid afternoon, it was too crowded and they were passing out return tickets.

The next day it rained in the morning, keeping away a large part of the crowd.  We waited only 20 minutes for Forbidden Journey, did olivanders, then the Hippogriff, and enjoyed the HP land with less people.  By the time the rain ended around noon, it was perfect!  We rode FJ again, strode around and took our time.  Then the rest of the park ( as well as the Studios) was AWESOME - not crowded at all!  The most we waited for ANYTHING was 10 minutes!  

The third day, we went straight to HP land and got in line for FJ.  The wait was about 60 minutes already, at 9:00, but we had already done just about everything else in the two parks!  We didn't spend much time in HP land this time - it was SUPER crowded, in part because the weather was gorgeous!  mid to upper 70s, sunshine.  

We had a great time!  The butterbeer is delish!  The three broomsticks was cool, decent food.  Kids rode the Dragon coaster 4 times!  Saw the frog choir, the train engineer was super friendly.

We saw a guy that looked JUST LIKE Robert Pattinson, at about the time of HP4!  Must have been a character actor, but it was a spitting image!!

ONE piece of advice:  bring your own snacks and water, if you can.  The food can get pricey if you're eating in the park for 3 days!  Stuff it in your backpack or deep pockets!

Thanks to everyone who has posted on here! 
You've helped at least one person's family enjoy their trip to HP land!


----------



## damo

stiffmayo said:


> THANKS for this discussion board!  It help me and my family prepare!
> 
> We were there for three days, April 4-6.
> The first day we went got to the park around 8:45 and they were already opened.  We were held back at two points on the way back to HP land, but no big deal.  We decided to skip the big ride at first, to just enjoy the scenery the first day.  Got a butterbeer and walked around for a bit.  We left after about 2 hours and enjoyed the rest of the park, which was not very crowded because everyone was in HP land!
> We wanted to come back later, but in the mid afternoon, it was too crowded and they were passing out return tickets.
> 
> The next day it rained in the morning, keeping away a large part of the crowd.  We waited only 20 minutes for Forbidden Journey, did olivanders, then the Hippogriff, and enjoyed the HP land with less people.  By the time the rain ended around noon, it was perfect!  We rode FJ again, strode around and took our time.  Then the rest of the park ( as well as the Studios) was AWESOME - not crowded at all!  The most we waited for ANYTHING was 10 minutes!
> 
> The third day, we went straight to HP land and got in line for FJ.  The wait was about 60 minutes already, at 9:00, but we had already done just about everything else in the two parks!  We didn't spend much time in HP land this time - it was SUPER crowded, in part because the weather was gorgeous!  mid to upper 70s, sunshine.
> 
> We had a great time!  The butterbeer is delish!  The three broomsticks was cool, decent food.  Kids rode the Dragon coaster 4 times!  Saw the frog choir, the train engineer was super friendly.
> 
> We saw a guy that looked JUST LIKE Robert Pattinson, at about the time of HP4!  Must have been a character actor, but it was a spitting image!!
> 
> ONE piece of advice:  bring your own snacks and water, if you can.  The food can get pricey if you're eating in the park for 3 days!  Stuff it in your backpack or deep pockets!
> 
> Thanks to everyone who has posted on here!
> You've helped at least one person's family enjoy their trip to HP land!



There are no character actors allowed.  There is the train conductor and the shopkeeper in Ollivanders and of course all the TM's but no character actors are there.  So maybe you did see Robert Pattinson.


----------



## xApril

damo said:


> There are no character actors allowed.  There is the train conductor and the shopkeeper in Ollivanders and of course all the TM's but no character actors are there.  So maybe you did see Robert Pattinson.


There always is the guy from Bill and Ted that played Edward...


----------



## elt0307

Hello all, I will be in Orlando April 27 - May 2 for a conference.  The conference is only Thursday - Saturday so I'm trying to fit in a few park visits around those dates.  My friend is flying in Friday-Monday to join me and we both really want to see WWOHP and fit in a Disney park if we can manage it.  My original idea was to go to IOA Saturday afternoon (right after conference ends) and spend the rest of the day there, mainly focusing on WWOHP and then whatever we had time for in the rest of the park.  Then Sunday would be a Disney park today and Monday morning/afternoon since we don't fly out until 7pm.  However, with what I am reading on these boards, Sundays are much better days as far as crowds go.  Also, looking at park hours, IOA is only open until 6pm on that Saturday??  That wouldn't give me much time in the park.  IOA is open until 9pm on Sunday.

So now I'm thinking IOA all day Sunday.  Also, anyone have a feel for general crowd levels?  It is the weekend AFTER Easter so my way of thinking is that kids are back in school by then, but I don't have any kids so who knows what the school schedules are these days...

And thanks to everyone who's contributed to this thread, it's be very helpful!


----------



## phamton

My vote is IOA on Sunday.  Saturday will be very busy there.


----------



## Judique

We are going middle of May. May 17- 25. Can you suggest a week day for Harry Potter? Maybe Wednesday or Thursday? What wait times would we be looking at? Should we stay in a Universal resort for a night to get any priorities? New to Universal and just starting to plan....

Thanks!


----------



## VincentR

Hey there DIS friends, could I get a crowd forecast for next Saturday (4/23)? The fact the park will be open till 11pm gives me a sinking feeling in my gut that it'll be nuts.


----------



## CheapMom

Here in Orlando now. Spring break, one of the heaviest crowd weeks of the year- happy to report - it isn't that bad. 

We did IOA yesterday, got a late start and didn't arrive until 11am. Headed straight for WWoHP Forbidden Journey ride. Posted was a 75 minute wait and worried that it might get worse we got in line. It turned out to only be 35-40 and the sign was updated as we exited. Dragon Challenge was walk-on. Hippogriff about 20 minutes. Olivander's was about 1/2 hour, Butterbeer lines were pretty thick. We ate lunch at 3 Broomsticks which was busy but we didn't really have to wait long to order.  We were done all of WWOHP, including lunch,  by about 2pm.
Minimal wait at other rides- on average about 15 minute lines. Most of the ride signs overstated the wait.

Tonight we went to U.S. after dinner- there were no lines for anything. Place was a ghost town. Lots of fun.

PS: We are not staying at a Universal Resort.


----------



## Akwafunk

I agree. We were there yesterday too, and while there were a ton of people, we were able to get waaaaaaaaaaaay more accomplished than I had hoped. (I set my expectations extremely low )

Thanks to all the threads here, and another site a couple of compete park newbies, on a Sunday in Spring break with single entry, no-frills tickets, we were able to:

*Ride Flight of the Hippogriff coaster twice with 5 minute wait times with the kid (Got to the Park at 8am at rope drop and went straight to WWOHP)

*Each adult in our party, three of us, was able to ride the Forbidden Journey multiple times with a wait that was the amount of time it took to walk through the single rider line and wait 5 minutes to be matched with an odd numbered party. We also did child swap so the 6-year-old could ride it, ut he found it a little scary. (Single Rider, no bags, we also did the castle tour)

*See Olivander do a wand selection with a 20 minute wait (we went at around 6pm)

*Buy Butter Beer with minimal wait times (bypass the street carts)

So yes. There were a lot of people, and we didn't spend as much quality time as we'd have liked going through the village, because, yes, there were a lot of people, but we're fortunate enough to live close enough that another drive down out of season is a possibility. 

Thanks again. We really accomplished a ton. I'm still amazed.


----------



## julie1218

Akwafunk said:


> I agree. We were there yesterday too, and while there were a ton of people, we were able to get waaaaaaaaaaaay more accomplished than I had hoped. (I set my expectations extremely low )
> 
> Thanks to all the threads here, and another site a couple of compete park newbies, on a Sunday in Spring break with single entry, no-frills tickets, we were able to:
> 
> *Ride Flight of the Hippogriff coaster twice with 5 minute wait times with the kid (Got to the Park at 8am at rope drop and went straight to WWOHP)
> 
> *Each adult in our party, three of us, was able to ride the Forbidden Journey multiple times with a wait that was the amount of time it took to walk through the single rider line and wait 5 minutes to be matched with an odd numbered party. We also did child swap so the 6-year-old could ride it, ut he found it a little scary. (Single Rider, no bags, we also did the castle tour)
> 
> *See Olivander do a wand selection with a 20 minute wait (we went at around 6pm)
> 
> *Buy Butter Beer with minimal wait times (bypass the street carts)
> 
> So yes. There were a lot of people, and we didn't spend as much quality time as we'd have liked going through the village, because, yes, there were a lot of people, but we're fortunate enough to live close enough that another drive down out of season is a possibility.
> 
> Thanks again. We really accomplished a ton. I'm still amazed.



where do you buy butterbeer if you bypass the street carts?


----------



## Dr.Girlfriend

We were there this Saturday.  Walked in the WWOHP at 3:30 p.m. and it was a 45 minute wait to get on FJ.  Decided to come back later at 8:30 p.m. and it was literally a walk on.  Sat right down in a seat and took off.

Long line outside of the wand shop at both times.

Walked right into 3 Brooksticks both times, ordered and ate immediately.


----------



## jeanico2000

julie1218 said:


> where do you buy butterbeer if you bypass the street carts?



The Hogs Head is a good place, with very little wait. Or the Three Broomsticks too!


----------



## Akwafunk

jeanico2000 said:


> The Hogs Head is a good place, with very little wait. Or the Three Broomsticks too!



yup.


----------



## Donnask8pro

Hi Guys,  

     We are going in May. I have DS16 in a wheelchair. I have 2 days planned. Originally 1 was Sat but now reading, I will go for Sunday 5/22 and the other is Wed 5/25. Are these wise choices? I want to make this go as smoothly as possible for him and my younger DS10.

We have not been since HP was added. Any recommendations for us please?  Thanks so much


----------



## CheapMom

We are headed back to ioa tonight- according to my universal wait times app crowds are very heavy now. Over 100 minutes for several rides throughout the park. It is 4pm and very hot here so we're hoping people clear out soon. We plan on arriving around 6 when parking drops to $3. I'll report back later.


----------



## BAD311

CheapMom - any idea how long the fast pass lines are? We got them today for US and we're glad we did or we would be finishing US @ 10pm.


----------



## CheapMom

BAD311 said:


> CheapMom - any idea how long the fast pass lines are? We got them today for US and we're glad we did or we would be finishing US @ 10pm.


No idea- sorry. How much does that cost? Was US crowded today? Last night it was empty. It was awesome. We only went on a few things- Simpsons, MIB, Mummy- but there was little to no wait- all under 10 minutes.

We went to IOA tonight at 7pm and throngs of people were leaving. We did the Posideon Tour, then had dinner and by the time we were done (about 8:30pm) The crowds were not bad.
Dragon Challenge and Jurassic River were walk ons. Harry Potter FJ was 20 minutes but we did single rider and there was no wait. Hippogriph said 20 but we skipped that today. We waited a really long time for Pteradon Flyers though. Sign said 30 minutes but ended up being almost an hour. Dudley Do Right was 5 minutes.

at 4:30pm according to the Undercover Tourist App
Every one of these rides was over an hour. Jurassic, Harry Potter, and Dudley all over 100 minutes. Big difference 4 hours makes.


----------



## Vowelmommy

We are going to IOA for one day in August (25th). I know the boys will want to go to Ollivanders and see the show and get wands. We are going to be there at rope drop, but would it be better to go get wands last, so that we don't have to carry (stow) them all day?  Does Ollivander's have a horrible wait in the evening?


----------



## CheapMom

Vowelmommy said:


> We are going to IOA for one day in August (25th). I know the boys will want to go to Ollivanders and see the show and get wands. We are going to be there at rope drop, but would it be better to go get wands last, so that we don't have to carry (stow) them all day?  Does Ollivander's have a horrible wait in the evening?



You can have the wands sent to the entrance so you can pick them up on the way out. Spme of the wands are so big they won't fit in lockers which means if you carry them all day you won't be able to get on some rides so sending it to the front of the park for later pickup is probably the best option.


----------



## Emjay0074

Hi we were at Universal today.  What a great ride FJ is!  We were there for rope drop at 7 20- park opened at 8 am. 7 am for on site people. We stayed off site.  Used reg. valet (got our car back within 7 min btw).  

We went right to FJ.  We did not take any bags in, so we did not have to use the lockers.  My teens were making fun of me (in a loving way) when I was explaining all about not using a bag.  But they told me I was right when we saw people who were ahead of us at RD far behind us in line.  

The wait was 75 minutes when we got to the line.  We only waited about 50- the line was moving very fast-don't know if that's normal.  When we exited about 9 ish the wait was 120 min!  The Ollivanders line was very long by then- not sure how it was on my way in.  My kids opted not to do it...we might on Friday.  

We then split up- my older kids went to Dueling Dragons..and my younger son and I went to Flight of the Hyppogriff.  We did have Express for both.  My 9 yo and I walked around Honeydukes and it was very crowded.  We opted not to wait in the long line and get some candy.  He was upset at that point that he couldn't do the dueling dragons or Hulk...he missed it by 1 in!  I felt bad that I didn't research that more and prepare him..anyway... 
we got some Butterbeer- that was delish!  Like a cross of cream soda and vanilla soft serve.  The line was very long, but a waitress came up and said she could get us some..we took her up on it- and she wouldn't take a tip, so it was the same price.  We left WWoHP by 10- so happy we had done everything we wanted to.  We did not walk around in the other shops because my kids weren't interested.  However we are going back Friday evening and if the crowds aren't bad, we might then.  They really just wanted to get out to the rest of the park and ride some other things.  We ended up going over to US and riding the RRR...because we checked an app on my husband's phone and the wait was only 15 min. and it was not included in the express passes. And we stayed there and did the Simpsons- our favorite after FJ and Hulk...and my kids knew nothing about the Simpsons going in- although dh and I loved it in the 90s- the kids all ended up loving it, even the 13 yo who is afraid of clowns!  

 another note...I will say this-for us, the express for this busy week ended up being worth it.  We live near Six Flags NE and we never get the express.  We have had season passes some years, where we go a lot or at least a few times over the summer.  Some years, we only go once or twice w/coupons on one of our teens annual passes.  And we never get there early- so we either wait, or go later in the day.  We lived near Hershey park when we had toddlers and babies, and I never even researched anything, like getting there early...there probably weren't even boards then, so we just always waited. 

 Today we got to FJ, and RRR all before 11.  Then we didn't have to sweat about long waits on any other rides.  DD was about 70 min, in the am.  Hulk was 100 min, Spiderman was 60-which I don't think is bad.. and I can't remember the rest, but they were all long and it was a hot hot day (at least for someone from New England). By 2 pm, Dudley Do Right was 140 min. WWoHp was a 50 min standby wait to get in that section of the park, and the ticket re-entry thing was 6pm.  We were planning on leaving by 4 ish, since we were there since 7 30 am..and knew we were going back a second day, later in the day.  So for us, the express was a great option for today, on a very busy week, the only week of the year we could get here.   

We ended up staying in US until after lunch and went to Spiderman when we got back to IOA.  When we were on Spiderman, we were talking to a family of 4.  They heard us talking about FJ.  They were so upset because they got to WWoHP at noon and they could not even get into that section the park.  They were staying IN THE PARK and they missed the early entry hours-didn't think they would have to get up that early on vacation!  They said it was the only reason they came to Universal.  They were shocked how crowded it was.  They said they learned their lesson and were going to be there at 7 the next morning. As I was telling them not to bring any backpacks (although I admitted, I didn't know if that was an issue for on site guests, but it is a busy week) and some other tips, my 15 yo son said- she knows all about this stuff from this website she goes on- and she's been right every time!  Ha ha!  respect! 

So that is my crowd/trip report.  Sorry I got carried away on a few other things..not sure if this is the right place to post it all..but I just sat down with a glass of wine and so loved US (and shhhhh....I think my kids liked it better than you-know-where.maybe because they are older?....will be interesting to hear their insights later on this week)  Sorry this is so long... I hope it helps someone  

MJ


----------



## phamton

Thanks Emjay for the report---lots of great advice!


----------



## Mikelly1221

That was a great trip report!    I'd like to emphasize this part...



> When we were on Spiderman, we were talking to a family of 4.  They heard us talking about FJ.  *They were so upset because they got to WWoHP at noon and they could not even get into that section the park.  They were staying IN THE PARK and they missed the early entry hours-didn't think they would have to get up that early on vacation!  They said it was the only reason they came to Universal.  They were shocked how crowded it was.  They said they learned their lesson and were going to be there at 7 the next morning.*



As we were entering IOA over Spring Break, there was a lady really chewing out the man working the front gate because she had just shown up for early entry and what were all these people (meaning us and the rest of the thousands entering the park) doing here and she paid extra for this!  It was about 8:45am, so she had missed almost all of early entry that she paid for.  I'm glad the people you were talking to learned that early entry means get up early and get there!


----------



## damo

Mikelly1221 said:


> That was a great trip report!    I'd like to emphasize this part...
> 
> 
> 
> As we were entering IOA over Spring Break, there was a lady really chewing out the man working the front gate because she had just shown up for early entry and what were all these people (meaning us and the rest of the thousands entering the park) doing here and she paid extra for this!  It was about 8:45am, so she had missed almost all of early entry that she paid for.  I'm glad the people you were talking to learned that early entry means get up early and get there!



People really underestimate the number of people that just head directly for the WW.  They figure that if they show up any time during early entry, they should be just fine.


----------



## Mikelly1221

damo said:


> People really underestimate the number of people that just head directly for the WW.  They figure that if they show up any time during early entry, they should be just fine.



True, but the lady we saw hadn't even entered the park.  She was busy wasting the last few minutes of her early entry berating the front gate worker.  I'm not sure what exactly she wanted him to do!

I don't know, it seems to me that if you paid for early entry, you'd actually get there early and take advantage of it.  Otherwise, why bother?  But I do understand people underestimating WWOHP's popularity.


----------



## LipglossAndLetdown

We just got back from our WDW and Universal vacation.  We headed to IOA on Wed, and our family will not be going back anytime soon LOL, even thought FJ is the best ride anywhere.  Lots of things went wrong, and not many of the people working there were friendly, but I won't go into those things since everyone just wants to hear about WWOHP and FJ crowds ;P

We arrived around 7:30ish (as we rushed into the park, I didn't even slow down to check my cell phone), and started speed walking with the thousands of other people all walking in the same direction.  I've never been to IOA before, but felt prepared from all the reading I did here and in guidebooks, but didn't realize what a long walk it would through City Walk or whatever it was and then through the parks.  We arrived at the rope drop area at the edge of Jurassic park and could see where they were holding back the crowd, but were a bit back.  We hiked on through Jurassic and by the time we got to WWOHP, they were just starting to direct people through the rope queue on the left for FJ but we just walked the whole way though and then went on to put our stuff in lockers.  Lots of people get confused by these lockers...  I basically did everything for the other members of group and placed their finger down for them so we could hurry.  Most of us ran over to Single Rider, but my older sister has a young son and she wanted to ride next to him so they stayed in the regular line.

Us Single Riders went straight to the Briefing Room.  We waited for about 10 min. without moving, then an announcement was made over the loudspeakers (which you could barely hear over the portraits) that the ride was down and it would be about 15 min.  About 30 min later (at least it was dark and airconditioned in the room... we just sat on the floor to wait.  During this whole time my sister and her son were in the sun outside), a girl walked out and again made an announcement that we could hardly hear... the ride was up but not fully functional, we could still ride or we could choose to leave and get "Fastpasses" for later, but not guarantee about the ride even working at all later.  We decided to stay since we could look around the corner and see where they would board people.  But the line still never moved.   Another half hour goes by, and we send my niece to go ask the status of the ride and now it's completely broken and probably won't be working for awhile.  At this same point, my sister in the regular line texts us to say that they just announced the ride was working.  A little later, they make an announcement that it will be another 15 min.  After about 30 min, we're having to really use the restroom so we send my niece up to ask again and they say it will be a few hours.  Finally they told our group that we could use the restrooms (none in the ride area, we had to fight crowds to use the ones near the Hogshead Pub) and get my 67 y/o diabetic mother a snack out of our lockers because by this time she had been standing for over 2 hours (she used an electric scooter in all the other parks, but choose to forgo the offered wheelchair on FJ for whatever reason).  By the time we arrived back at and got a snack out of the lockers, we could hear the ride clanging so we ran up and were on in a few minutes.  All in all we spent well over 2 hours waiting for the ride to become functional.  We heard from a manager that worked the Circus eatery in Suess Land, that by 8:30 they were already limiting people into WWOHP and that FJ had already broken down again.

There was a looonnnng line to get into each and every shop.  My sister waited in line to get a wand and some postcards (you can have them stamped with the postmark,  but if you want them mailed, they will only mail them if you buy Potter stamps which are 10 stamps for $15).  The register went down as she was paying for her postcards and she waited about 15 min until she got her change.  They told her they were using hand stamps because their regular postmark stamper was broken so the ink will take a while to dry and as she was standing there, the post marks smudged.  So they gave her new ones, and we each had to hold some and fan them around for 5-10 min to try and keep the post marks from  smudging.

After this we ate in Suessland, tried to get one few more rides (had a few more things go wrong... a stroller getting stolen, being told the wrong info by workers, my nephew getting pooped on a by a bird, etc, etc) that half of us went home and half stayed.  Even though we spent so much money, it was so hot and crowded, lines for Hulk were 2 hours and so on, we went back to our hotel to eat, swim and relax LOL.

Later that evening around 5 pm, my other sister that stayed with her teens, were all able to get back into WWOHP in about 5 min wait time, and then Single Rider on FJ in a few minutes as well.  They sort of cheated the locker  line to get their stuff into lockers by just going into the gift shop and using that locker entrance to bypass that whole line and then hopped right onto Single Rider.  But when they opened their locker to put their stuff in, there was already stuff in it.  They told a locker attendant and got a different locker.  The locker security said it happens ALOT.  When they were getting off  the ride, they overheard the lady trying to get her stuff out... what is happening is that as people take their stuff out, they offer other people coming in to put their stuff in their locker.  So the system thinks the locker is empty and the person has no way of getting thier stuff out.

The whole time we were in WWOHP, the wait for Hippogriff was 45 min each time we checked, and Dragon Challenge was 5 to 15 min.  It's a great coaster and we went on several times.

All in all our trip was great, we were just disappointed with IOA, though we realize some of it was just crowds and heat.


----------



## MIChessGuy

I am mentally preparing myself for some of this after deciding to do a rare peak-season trip to Universal.  The U.S. Open chess tournament is the first week of August at the airport Hyatt, so I'll be all day at the theme parks followed by observing the evening game at the Hyatt.  (Are those unattended toll booths still in use?  I was taken by surprise years ago and just drove past one, but haven't been arrested yet, heh.)

Anyhoo, it seems that the key for us offsite rabble is to get there EARLY and make sure to know how the lines and lockers work.  There isn't a lot to be done about ride breakdowns, of course.  Last July we were stuck in the Defence Against the Dark Arts classroom for about 30 minutes, then the ride was fixed, but then I got kicked out anyway by the fat police.  As a previous poster observed, at least you get some A/C if you can make it inside the castle before FJ poops out.  I didn't even know about the tour-only queue before, probably should try that followed by single rider, as I'm no big fan of the Sorting Hat anyway.


----------



## JaxJags08

FJ wait time was 90 minutes this around 3pm.  Overall, I've been told the park is very HOT and very busy.


----------



## Metro West

JaxJags08 said:


> FJ wait time was 90 minutes this around 3pm.  *Overall, I've been told the park is very HOT and very busy.*


 Just wait until July and August.


----------



## JaxJags08

Metro West said:


> Just wait until July and August.



Believe me, I know!  I'm from FL, as is most of my family that is in Orlando right now.  But I have self imposed blackout dates from April until October because of crowds and heat!  Occasionally, I will venture to the parks in May or September, but always at rope drop and with an afternoon break!


----------



## Donnask8pro

Is it really going to be that hot in May? I've been in Sept and it was 95 everyday. I was thinking May wouldnt be as bad..


----------



## Metro West

Donnask8pro said:


> Is it really going to be that hot in May? I've been in Sept and it was 95 everyday. I was thinking May wouldnt be as bad..


 May can be very warm but for the most part...humidity hasn't arrived yet. We are having 90 + degree days now and it's April but again...the humidity isn't here. It's not that bad.


----------



## mesaboy2

Found out yesterday my sister and her two DDs from CT are going to challenge the mobs today.  Classic newbie questions from her, who is of course, "going to see Harry Potter".  Put all my knowledge from here together to tell her the usuals:

- Be there 30 minutes or so before official open.
- Expect to be routed left in the morning (staying off-site)
- If at all interested in it, do Ollivander's first.
- Expect to not be blown away by O's, it's only mildly entertaining.
- You can't buy a wand at O's, so it's not necessary to do it if you want a wand.
- Do the FJ main queue once, use single-rider afterwards.
- Avoid bags and lockers if possible.
- Expect lines just to enter the shops.
- Take time to look in all the store windows for the cool displays and listen for MM in the loo.
- The area is very small and popular.  If you wait until later in the day, expect to get a ticket with a return time.
- Buy Express once there to gauge if it's worth it.  The $80 cost today scared1 didn't scare her off 'cause she has stupid money.
- Express isn't accepted at FJ or PF (only doing IoA).

I'm real curious to hear back from her on how their day was.

ETA:  Sister texted me saying "we ROCKED Harry Potter".  Looks like the arrive early advice was the most important in her case.  They arrived right at park open, did 2-2.5 hours at WWoHP, and left the area.  Noticed that later on it was much busier.  Park-wide, they told me they never waited more than 20 minutes for anything.  She wound up not paying for Express since they gauged the lines and decided not to need it (saving ~$240 right there).  Very surprised to hear her say the crowds weren't as bad as I made them out to be.


----------



## LuvMickey36

We have been here since last saturday. Walked right into WWOHP on Saturday early evening and all day Sunday. Monday was MOBBED! Every other day this week has been very managable. We haven't waited longer than 20-30 min for anything. Thurs night my ds rode the Hippogriff 4-5 times in a row. Just got off and got right back on, no wait. I was prepared for crowds, but have been pleasantly surprised, they are not at all like I thought they would be. I thought yesterday (good friday) would be mobbed, but it actually seemed like a light crowd. We are headed out to the parks now.  BTW, we did not have express passes at all.


----------



## julietcf14

My bf and I will be in Orlando from may10th to may 20th. Does anyone know the best day to go to ioa? We are huge hp fans and the ww os really the only reason we are going to universal. Are there any days during early may that are predicted to be less crowded and what days of the week are typically less crowded? Thank!


----------



## damo

julietcf14 said:


> My bf and I will be in Orlando from may10th to may 20th. Does anyone know the best day to go to ioa? We are huge hp fans and the ww os really the only reason we are going to universal. Are there any days during early may that are predicted to be less crowded and what days of the week are typically less crowded? Thank!



Fridays in May are bad with school groups.  Sundays tend to be the best days.


----------



## TinaRN

I was at IOA on Tuesday April 19th and it was PACKED and HOT! Unfortunately I was there with my DD's Jr. Beta group of 13 & 14 yr olds and they didn't want to wait in lines for anything! The worst part was we didn't get to the park until around 9:30am! Me and another chaperone ran to wait in line for 30 min. to get a fastpass to get INTO WWoHP between 11am-12pm. When we got to IOA the wait for FJ was already 100min according to my app.  By the time we got into WWoHP, the line for FJ was 120 min.  I forgot that there was a single rider line and the kids refused to wait, so I never even got to see the castle! The entire park had wait times of 75+ minutes except for the Dragon Challenge that we rode 3 or 4 times.  The line to get into The 3 Broomsticks was 40min at 12pm.  The lines for Butterbeer were ridiculous!  However one of the chaperones decided to stay in WWoHP by himself and was able to ride FJ twice, buy a couple of wands, and pay someone in line extra to get him a Butterbeer...and it worked! He conveniently didn't get my text begging for one if he purchased one!  The school group really ruined my aha moment of WWoHP.  The good news is my family is going back for 4 days May 28th through June 3 (with one day at Wet N Wild) for my son's senior trip! We're staying at HRH and I WILL be there early and have my teary moment!  

We will arrive on a Sat afternoon.  Should we go to US first then go to IOA the next day or, since Sunday is a better day at IOA, should we go there 1st?  I was just thinking that my DH and the friends traveling with us would be less impressed with US after going to IOA.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  Also, does anyone know where I can get a more detailed map of the WWoHP and IOA?  I have a park map, but I felt lost  while I was there and it was so crowded!


----------



## Ohiodislover

LuvMickey36 said:


> . Monday was MOBBED!




YES IT WAS

We returned last night.  We did Early Entry on Monday, Saturday and Yesterday.  Monday was the worst by far.

Monday AM, we were at the park at 645, and waited for Ollivanders first then on to Forbidden journey.  The wait was around 30 minutes for FJ.  We lucked out because we were pulled from the line to fill a car in the disabled/ child swap area.  By doing this we missed a bit of the ride.  (just Hermione throwing the powder) Because of this we were allowed to ride again immediately.  This was a huge bonus.  It was around 745 by then.  The line when we come out was around 60 min.  We then waited 30 minutes for the Hippogriff, and did the shops.  By 9:30 we left the area.  We were going to return but at 7:30 pm the area was still closed off.

Saturday, the crowds were more manageable by far.  We arrived  at 640, and went straight to FJ.  Rode it twice by 7:50.  It would have been quicker than that except for the ride shutting down for a few minutes.  We walked right on Hippogriph, and Dragon Challenge with no wait, using our express passes.  We checked at The Three Broomsticks and could have walked right in, but decided to wait till 10 and eat lunch.  At 10, we did not have a wait, and there was maybe a 10 minute wait by 10:45.  At that time there were lines for most of the shops.

Yesterday AM (Sun) my DDs went over.  They arrived by 650, and rode forbidden Journey 2 times, Dragon Challenge 2 times, and ate breakfast at the Three Broomsticks, all by 830 or so.  Again FJ broke down for a few minutes while they were in line.


----------



## OrcaPotter

Right now at all the parks this is considered spring break still, since many schools in places of the country have their spring break coincide with Easter.  My CM friends have seen their hours skyrocket this past week and this week as well.  In May, school trips typically dominate the parks.  I've yet to go on a Sunday (not the best day for me due to my schedule) but it sounds like the trend shows low crowds on that day.

I always have the best luck going into WWoHP at the very end of the day, about an hour or two before the park closes.  Everyone leaves the area in droves, so the area is fairly deserted and you have minimal waits for everything.  Another tip is to go when there is poor (rainy) weather ... it scares people away and you have full run of everything.  As long as there is no lightning within so many miles, the roller coasters still run.

Another tip?  The only real draw for the shops in WWoHP is the atmosphere.  They are ridiculously small and frankly don't offer much that isn't already offered at the front of the park.  Zonkos sells a few unique joke toy items recognizable from the books and some ridiculously overpriced t-shirts.  Honeydukes sells a few more items unique to HP that isn't also sold elsewhere in the park.  Filch's shop at the exit of FJ is a nightmare to navigate but at least does not require a line to enter; there may be a little larger collection of things in there.  Dervish & Banges is a waste of time but always has a large line ... you can get nearly everything in that store at the front of the park ... including wands.

Spend your time enjoying the storefronts.  Ollivander's is a very brief little show where one lucky person is chosen to participate (I lucked out on my birthday, no less).  It's neat to see _once_ if the line is short (30 people or less) but otherwise you're better off buying a wand elsewhere.  If I had waited more than 30 minutes to see it I would have been disappointed, especially if I hadn't been chosen.

Don't wait for FJ.  Take the castle tour first (ask a team member), exit, then enter again and ask for the single riders line.  If you're worried about missing the greenhouse by doing this, you're honestly not missing anything.  There's a few hanging plants with venus flytraps and some mandrakes behind a mesh metal wall that don't do anything.  There are a couple of statues and the house points gauges that you will miss as part of the tour ... but on a busy day?  I could live without seeing them just to save stress.


----------



## hammie59

This may be old news to some, but I just read this and boy am I glad I'm just missing these dates....


*Universal Grad Bash - April 15 and 30, May 6 and 7, 2011

Join the graduation party at Universal Orlando - party at both parks! Enjoy live concerts, street entertainment, dance parties and karaoke!

B.o.B (all nights)
Jason Derulo (4/15, 4/30)
Pitbull (5/6, 5/7)
DJ Khaled (all nights)

Gradventure - May 13 and 20, 2011

Graduation party for middle schoolers! Tickets will include entrance to both parks at 4:00 pm and vouchers for dinner.  Guests will celebrate with DJs, dance parties, karaoke, photo ops, street entertainment and dinner.

Big Time Rush - Live at Universal Studios - May 14, 2011 - 7pm*


----------



## 19lottie82

Hi Guys, Im after some advice, sorry if this info has been repeated on here already! 

I am heading to Orlando for a 10 day break in 6 weeks, Im from Scotland where it constantly rains , and I have never been to the states before so I am sooooooooo EXCITED!  

Basically, I am planning to visit WWOHP on Sunday 12th June, firstly will the schools be out by then and also, what time would be best to visit, first thing in the morning, or later on, say 6pm? (If the latter what time is the park open to? And would we be able to fit in a few hours in the rest of Universal first, without it being totally packed?)

Any advice would be more than welcome, thanks again!


----------



## blondietink

Spoke to a man from England at the pool and last Tuesday they went to IOA ... got to the Harry Potter section right at 7 am and it was already full.  Their party went on the rides in the other section of both parks with walk ons to everything, no lines, no waiting.  Got finished and then went back to Harry Potter in the evening and got right in.


----------



## klacey1

Well, y'all have convinced me! I switched one of our WDW ADR's, so now we'll be heading to US/IOA on Sunday, 8/28 instead of the 29th. I'll trust everyone's word that the higher express pass cost (only one tier) is their oversight.


----------



## VincentR

hammie59 said:


> Gradventure - May 13





Woo! Dodged a MAJOR bullet right there! I'm going on the 14th! That's a relief.


----------



## Wendaeh

Was there Easte Sunday.  Got there at 8am (not express pass) and did NOT go to Harry Potter - instead did everything else in IOA and Universal before leaving at 1pm for Mass.  Came back at 7:30 just to do HP -- no wait at that time for FOH or DD - FJ said 45 mins but we walked through the castle and were on the ride in 17.  Drank frozen butterbeer and went in shops and still had time to do JP and Spiderman on the way out before 10pm closing.


----------



## wahoolio

blondietink said:


> Spoke to a man from England at the pool and last Tuesday they went to IOA ... got to the Harry Potter section right at 7 am and it was already full.  Their party went on the rides in the other section of both parks with walk ons to everything, no lines, no waiting.  Got finished and then went back to Harry Potter in the evening and got right in.



This was more or less our experience, as well.  We were there last T-W-Th April 19, 20 and 21.

Given the expanded park hours for the peak of spring break season, we knew we were in for large crowds.  We showed up around 6:50am or so each morning.  That was "late" for the early entry crowd, so we missed the front end of the rope drop.  By the time we entered WWoHP, there was about a 30 minute wait for Ollivanders and perhaps 45 minutes for FJ.  By 8:30am, WWoHP was PACKED with people elbow-to-elbow, and that's not our cup of tea.  We left WWoHP and walked on just about every other attraction in IOA with the on-site FOTL privilege.

Since IOA was open until 11:00pm, my son (12) and I headed back to WWoHP at around 9:30pm on Tuesday evening, just to see what the crowds were like.  To our surprise, while there were still plenty of people around, it was FAR more manageable than when we had left WWoHP at 8:30am that morning.  The posted wait time for FJ was 30 minutes, but we rode several times each using the single-rider queue with virtually no wait.  Did the same Wed evening, as well.

By Thursday morning, we had already experienced all of the attractions, so we took our time, took photos, shopped in Zonkos/Honeydukes, etc.  It was nice not to feel so rushed, as those around us looked as if they were jockeying for position in a 1500m race.

All in all, THANKS TO POSTERS IN THIS FORUM, we had a fun experience in WWoHP, despite the peak operating week and resulting masses.  The best advice we took away from this forum and applied during our visit:


The single rider line at FJ is your friend

I cannot fathom experiencing WWoHP during a peak time (school holiday, summer, etc.) without the early-entry privilege.  There were plenty of folks who showed up for the 8am rope drop that were subject to 1hr+ waits for FJ.  Ollivanders, all of the other shops -- packed like sardines by that hour.  If you can swing it financially, we found the extra cost of staying on site was well worth the early-entry to WWoHP privilege and FOTL just about everywhere else.  Not to mention that the hotels are comfortable and (obviously) convenient.

If the park is open late, try heading back to WWoHP an hour or so before closing time.  Perhaps we just got lucky, but we found WWoHP to be more manageable at that time.  Plus, it's fun to see/experience at night.

Once you've experienced the attractions, take your time and look in the shop windows and in other nooks and crannies.  You'll be glad you did.

If the line at the Butterbeer cart appears interminable, head over to the Hogs Head Saloon (connected to 3 Broomsticks).  Much shorter wait for us, although still stood in line for 10 minutes or so.


----------



## MJAJmom

Thanks so much for all the great HP tips and wait scoop!  We'll be there soon.  Anything going on that Friday or Wed?  Trying to decide which day to do IoA and which day to do Studios.  Would a Wed be better than a Friday to come to WWoHP?


----------



## btrash

HP was probably the best thign about Universal...


----------



## Pinkdiamond816

Ok, so I've done WWHP already, in January. When I walk on to everything, never waited for Butterbeer, and could go in and out of shops as I pleased. 

Now I am taking my cousins and I am a little afraid of what peak crowds will look like. Which days would you recommend? 
We will be staying onsite, so we'll have expresspass and early entry. 

Wed June 22 & Thurs 23
Fri 24th & Sat 25th 
or
 Sat 25th & Sun 26

The plan would be to arrive on the earliest flight, which gets us to the hotel around 10am, and head to Universal for most of they day (there isn't much we need to see there) and around 6/7pm head to WWHP. Then the next day spend in IOA with WWHP our first stop, and then again later in the evening. 

My gut says to go Wed & Thursday, because the schools in the north are in session till Friday, which is the technical start of the summer holidays, but now I am reading Sundays are the slowest days at IOA. 

Which would you suggest?


----------



## mesaboy2

Pinkdiamond816 said:


> My gut says to go Wed & Thursday, because the schools in the north are in session till Friday, which is the technical start of the summer holidays, but now I am reading Sundays are the slowest days at IOA.
> 
> Which would you suggest?



I am a big proponent of Sundays, but that is usually in the context of a weekend stay.  Sunday is almost always the best day on a weekend, which I define as Friday to Monday.  Midweek is also a good time to go.  Just stay away if at all possible from Friday, Saturday, or Monday.

Since you're talking late June though, be prepared for any of them to be fairly crowded.


----------



## ccbayly

So, we will be there next week.  Does anyone have an idea of crowds?


----------



## damo

ccbayly said:


> So, we will be there next week.  Does anyone have an idea of crowds?



Crowds should be very manageable.


----------



## Amsterdaam

Hi Everyone!

I'm visiting the parks the 22nd and 23rd (Sunday and Monday) of this month.  Anything crowd wise I should be concerned about?  From what I've seen here, it sounds like we should go to IOA on the Sunday and Uni on Monday?  

I actually went about 12 days ago...  Fun story... Went with my extended family of 11.  We went to Uni first on a Thursday.  Crowd was very slim, and this was during spring break.  Easy access to all rides and attractions.  The only line we had to wait in was at Richter's for lunch

At about 8 we left the park having been on every ride.  As we were going up the escalators in the parking garage I somehow slipped and banged my knee right into the stair.  I also kind of caught the wall so i was stationary while it was still moving.  I popped back up a bit embarrassed and continued up.  My sister asked if I was ok and I thought I was, then she noticed blood running down.   I was at the top of the parking garage already and there were no cast members to be found.  I'll spare you the gruesome details, but I got a chance to go to the attraction in Orlando with the longest queue times - The ER.  I was at the top of the parking garage already and there were no cast members to be found.  The ride wasn't very fun when my turn came up, either.  13 stitches all the way across my knee.

Of course, I couldn't go to IOA the next day, which was basically the only reason I wanted to go in the first place.  I've been to Uni several times, but IOA only once and that was well before HP.  While sitting in the hotel the next day while the family was at IOA, I called customer care and filed a report about the incident.  They were extremely helpful and were set to extend my ticket so I could come back to IOA when I healed up.  A couple days later, a manager called me, apologized for not having any employees in the area and gave me a brand new 2 day 2 park pass to pick up at will-call. Exceptional!  Especially because it was just an accident and no fault of theirs.  

Just wanted to share that bit of excellent customer service!

-D.


----------



## wholovesthesun

19lottie82 said:


> I am heading to Orlando for a 10 day break in 6 weeks, Im from Scotland where it constantly rains , and I have never been to the states before so I am sooooooooo EXCITED!
> 
> Basically, I am planning to visit WWOHP on Sunday 12th June, firstly will the schools be out by then and also, what time would be best to visit, first thing in the morning, or later on, say 6pm? (If the latter what time is the park open to? And would we be able to fit in a few hours in the rest of Universal first, without it being totally packed?)



first and foremost - welcome to the US for the first time! 

In answer to your question, the schools will generally be out. We celebrate Labor day on the last Monday in May and many schools last day is around that time. 

Regarding timing, keep in mind that it is HOT in June in Florida. More precisely, it is HOT and it is HUMID. The afternoons are simply intolerable in late May - September for me, and I'm from Alabama and my body is generally used to high heat and humidity. If we are at the park in the summer, we spend the afternoons at the water parks at Disney, by the pool, or taking a nap. 

I've met many people from the UK and Canada at the parks who were suffering from the heat and humidity as early as the middle of March (when I thought the weather was pleasant). So I'm afraid you might be a bit miserable (ok - maybe a lot miserable) in the parks in the afternoon, so shoot for early morning and late night (after 8:00 pm or so). 

Good luck and I hope you enjoy your visit!


----------



## AKBrown19

Hello everyone, new poster here  I'm headed to WDW May 21-24 and will be headed to IOA on Wednesday May 25th, any idea what the crowds will be like at WWHP? It's really the only reason we're headed to IOA. 

If there are any other can't miss attractions at IOA I'd love to hear about them.


----------



## damo

AKBrown19 said:


> Hello everyone, new poster here  I'm headed to WDW May 21-24 and will be headed to IOA on Wednesday May 25th, any idea what the crowds will be like at WWHP? It's really the only reason we're headed to IOA.
> 
> If there are any other can't miss attractions at IOA I'd love to hear about them.



Crowds should be manageable that day.  I wouldn't miss Jurassic Park River Adventure, Spiderman, Hulk, Cat in the Hat, Popeye and Bluto Bilge Rat Barges rapids ride, Ripsaw Falls, Dr. Doom and Poseidan's Fury.


----------



## Amsterdaam

Amsterdaam said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I'm visiting the parks the 22nd and 23rd (Sunday and Monday) of this month.  Anything crowd wise I should be concerned about?  From what I've seen here, it sounds like we should go to IOA on the Sunday and Uni on Monday?



Hi folks, I actually asked a Q up there before going into my story, I think I might have obstructed it.   Could anyone assist?


----------



## mesaboy2

Amsterdaam said:


> Hi folks, I actually asked a Q up there before going into my story, I think I might have obstructed it.   Could anyone assist?



That's what I would do--IoA Sunday and Studios Monday.


----------



## DizDragonfly

wholovesthesun said:


> We celebrate Labor day on the last Monday in May and many schools last day is around that time.



That should read Memorial Day.  Labor Day is in September.


----------



## Mel*Pie

I will be visiting US/IOA with my boyfriend in early June for our anniversary. We will be staying onsite at the Royal Pacific. When we were there in February, we took advantage of the early admission to Harry Potter and didn't have any issue with lines at all. Granted, this was February so not the peak of season. But my question is this; we plan to be at US on Friday, June 3 and IOA on Saturday, June 4... if we arrive at IOA and Harry Potter at 10 or 11 am, will we encounter very long waits and overcrowding? Even though we have the Fast Passes for staying onsite? I'm kind of worried about this now, I hope someone can shed some light on this! Thanks for your help!


----------



## Akwafunk

Mel*Pie said:


> I will be visiting US/IOA with my boyfriend in early June for our anniversary. We will be staying onsite at the Royal Pacific. When we were there in February, we took advantage of the early admission to Harry Potter and didn't have any issue with lines at all. Granted, this was February so not the peak of season. But my question is this; we plan to be at US on Friday, June 3 and IOA on Saturday, June 4... if we arrive at IOA and Harry Potter at 10 or 11 am, will we encounter very long waits and overcrowding? Even though we have the Fast Passes for staying onsite? I'm kind of worried about this now, I hope someone can shed some light on this! Thanks for your help!



We encountered long lines and overcrowding in April... Your fast passes don't help much in WWOHP. Your real advantage since you're staying on site is that one hour entry _before_ the rest of the people turn up. Get up early. And go back to the hotel and wait out the mad crowds and the heat of the afternoon.


----------



## damo

Mel*Pie said:


> I will be visiting US/IOA with my boyfriend in early June for our anniversary. We will be staying onsite at the Royal Pacific. When we were there in February, we took advantage of the early admission to Harry Potter and didn't have any issue with lines at all. Granted, this was February so not the peak of season. But my question is this; we plan to be at US on Friday, June 3 and IOA on Saturday, June 4... if we arrive at IOA and Harry Potter at 10 or 11 am, will we encounter very long waits and overcrowding? Even though we have the Fast Passes for staying onsite? I'm kind of worried about this now, I hope someone can shed some light on this! Thanks for your help!



Early June crowds shouldn't be too bad yet.  Mid June-mid August will have the summer crowds.


----------



## KevinW

Hi, We are going in mid may on a sunday.  Anyone who wants to "manage" the big line of FJ should read this series http://www.orlandoinformer.com/2011/03/09/harry-potter-forbidden-journey-book-1/#axzz1KwH1icU6  Book 4 is a revelation! Beware, the info and photos will spoil some of the pre-show.  But well worth it if you have to wait in that LONG 'bag' line.


----------



## TexasErin

If this question looks familiar, yes, it is because I have asked it before (and I know this is also a commonly asked question on this board), but I wanted to see if I would get more advice posting it on this thread......

Okay, we will be staying at HRH on Sunday, June 5. We will be leaving Epcot sometime early afternoon to head over to check into HRH and hit Universal on that day. The next day, we will need to leave around 4 or 5 pm for the LONG drive home. This will be our first time at Universal. Basically we have two three-quarter days.

My original thinking was to go to US on the first day (a Sunday) and then have dinner at Hard Rock Cafe. Then the next day (A MONDAY!!!), to go to IOA, so we could go to WWOHP when it opens. A quick breakfast somewhere (perhaps Cinnabon) and lunch at Three Broomsticks.

But then seeing the pictures of WWOHP at night and hearing that it clears out at night makes me think that we should go to IOA on our first day and then go to US on the second day. I was thinking whichever day, we would probably want to spend a couple of hours at WWOHP. If we waited until it cleared out at night on Sunday, would we have a couple of hours there----or is it that it clears out 30 minutes before closing time?

I did want to have breakfast at Cinnabon, so if we switch our plans around that will mess up having breakfast at Cinnabon. Our must-sees are WWOHP (especially FJ), Spiderman, the Mummy, MIB, ET, the Simpsons, and Suessland.

Plus from what I have learned on this thread, it sounds kind of better to go to IOA on a Sunday and then go to US on Monday.  Neither day will be a full day.

Thanks!


----------



## leshunlenese

Hey! I was wondering if i should be worried about crowds in the beginning of december? i know disney will be having pop warner, are those crowds going to migrate to IOA/US. Im wondering if we should add extra nights at our disney hotel or book at universal to take advantage of early entry?


----------



## phamton

TexasErin said:


> If this question looks familiar, yes, it is because I have asked it before (and I know this is also a commonly asked question on this board), but I wanted to see if I would get more advice posting it on this thread......



I don't think you got an answer since both Sunday and Monday are about the same, crowd-wise.  So either plan will work.



> A quick breakfast somewhere (perhaps Cinnabon) and lunch at Three Broomsticks.
> 
> 
> I did want to have breakfast at Cinnabon, so if we switch our plans around that will mess up having breakfast at Cinnabon.



There is also a a Cinnabon in Citywalk so you can eat there for breakfast whether you go to IoA or Universal.  You pass Cinnabon no matter which park you are going to.



> Plus from what I have learned on this thread, it sounds kind of better to go to IOA on a Sunday and then go to US on Monday.  Neither day will be a full day.
> 
> Thanks!



Both Monday and Sunday will be basically the same.  Personally I think Mondays are less crowded at IoA than Sundays. And Sundays are less crowded at Universal than Monday but, honestly,  that is just an observation and may not always hold true. So if I were to choose, I'd do Universal on Sunday and IoA on Monday.


----------



## mesaboy2

phamton said:


> I don't think you got an answer since both Sunday and Monday are about the same, crowd-wise.  So either plan will work.
> 
> 
> 
> There is also a a Cinnabon in Citywalk so you can eat there for breakfast whether you go to IoA or Universal.  You pass Cinnabon no matter which park you are going to.
> 
> 
> 
> Both Monday and Sunday will be basically the same.  Personally I think Mondays are less crowded at IoA than Sundays. And Sundays are less crowded at Universal than Monday but, honestly,  that is just an observation and may not always hold true. So if I were to choose, I'd do Universal on Sunday and IoA on Monday.



I disagree.  There is post after post on these boards about how Sundays seem light and Mondays seem crazy.  I have also personally noticed light crowds on Sundays.  This is in some ways anecdotal and a matter of perception, but I definitely don't think these two days are similar with respect to crowds.


----------



## phamton

During non-peak seasons, Sundays always seem really dead at Universal but the weekends always seem to be a little busy at IOA since it seems to attract the locals. This has been my experience during the off seasons.  

During peak season (such as Spring Break, summer crowds, and Christmas), then Sundays are usually slow at both parks since Sundays are usually when vacationers are traveling home.  During peak times, most locals don't go to the parks much so Sundays are dead at both parks during peak seasons.  

During non-peak season, I find Mondays just as slow if not more so than Sundays.   If Texas Erin was going the end of June (which is a peak time), my advice would have been different.

But honestly, it is mostly a crap shoot in predicting crowds.  Much depends on weather, park hours, special events like Mardi Gras, Grad Bash, school field trips, etc. The best predictor is to check the prices of express passes on the days you are going.


----------



## Metro West

mesaboy2 said:


> I disagree.  There is post after post on these boards about how Sundays seem light and Mondays seem crazy.  I have also personally noticed light crowds on Sundays.  This is in some ways anecdotal and a matter of perception, but I definitely don't think these two days are similar with respect to crowds.


 I wonder how much longer this will hold true though. We are getting ready for the busy summer season and I doubt any day will be light...especially a weekend day. Last summer, IOA was busy seven days a week but weekends are usually heavier since lots of locals can only go on a weekend...like me.


----------



## mesaboy2

You two may very well be right.  I will be curious to see how summer season will affect this Sunday/Monday thing.


----------



## TexasErin

Now that makes me wish I had gotten the park hopper option.  I booked my hotel and tix through Dreams Unlimited.  If we get there and decide that we would like to go to both parks on the same day, can I upgrade my tickets so that we can go to both parks on the same day?  Is it super expensive (it's me, DH, DD-14, and DS-8)?  If that's an option, where would we do it?

Okay, nevermind.  Found my answer.  It looks like maybe $80 plus tax, total for the four of us, so that's not too bad.  I think we'll stick with the original plan of going to US on Sunday and then if we get done early enough (we'll have Express since we're staying at HRH), we'll head over to IOA to see WWOHP at night.  Then Monday we'll be there for early entry to IOA.  

Thanks for all the advice I have received on these boards!  Looking forward to our first time at Universal!


----------



## wahoolio

phamton said:


> The best predictor is to check the prices of express passes on the days you are going.



This (re: predicting crowds).

The folks who set these prices are paid to study and understand predicted crowd flow and maximize revenue yield accordingly.


----------



## MelanieC

We are going again this July.  We can go to Universal either Saturday, Sunday, Monday, Tuesday or Wednesday.  We are going 3 days (1 day at US & IOA and one combination day of IOA first/then US the second half of the day).  What are the best days of the week now?  Our plans will be to get there a little early before park opening (staying at Disney - not at Universal), seeing if we can get a reservation time to enter Harry Potter World and do most of the park prior to going into HP as we did last summer.  

Any other tips?


----------



## purple hippo

wahoolio said:


> This (re: predicting crowds).
> 
> The folks who set these prices are paid to study and understand predicted crowd flow and maximize revenue yield accordingly.



We will be at US/IOA Oct 23-27 - which should be a off peak time right?  If so then is it necessary to purchase EP?  With four of us going over and three day passes it seems pretty expensive if the parks aren't busy.  So my question is - if you were going at this time would you get EPs?  Just trying to decide....if I wait until I see what the prices are then I should have bought them now, but if we really won't need them and just need a little patience then that's fine....DH thinks 10-15 minutes is a reasonable wait period (which is why we only go off season) and we will have two kids with us (6 and 8).  We won't be going on the extreme rides like Hulk or Dragons or Doom.  I look forward to seeing what you all think...thanks!!!


----------



## mesaboy2

purple hippo said:


> We will be at US/IOA Oct 23-27 - which should be a off peak time right?  If so then is it necessary to purchase EP?  With four of us going over and three day passes it seems pretty expensive if the parks aren't busy.  So my question is - if you were going at this time would you get EPs?  Just trying to decide....if I wait until I see what the prices are then I should have bought them now, but if we really won't need them and just need a little patience then that's fine....DH thinks 10-15 minutes is a reasonable wait period (which is why we only go off season) and we will have two kids with us (6 and 8).  We won't be going on the extreme rides like Hulk or Dragons or Doom.  I look forward to seeing what you all think...thanks!!!



I doubt you'll need them.  You could always wait until you get there, see if the lines are too long for you, then decide.  You never know when a passing shower might clear the parks out for you--for free.


----------



## macraven

TexasErin said:


> Now that makes me wish I had gotten the park hopper option.  I booked my hotel and tix through Dreams Unlimited.  If we get there and decide that we would like to go to both parks on the same day, *can I upgrade my tickets so that we can go to both parks on the same day?  *Is it super expensive (it's me, DH, DD-14, and DS-8)?  If that's an option, where would we do it?
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, nevermind.  Found my answer.  It looks like maybe $80 plus tax, total for the four of us, so that's not too bad.  I think we'll stick with the original plan of going to US on Sunday and then if we get done early enough (we'll have Express since we're staying at HRH), we'll head over to IOA to see WWOHP at night.  Then Monday we'll be there for early entry to IOA.
> 
> Thanks for all the advice I have received on these boards!  Looking forward to our first time at Universal!



if you want to upgrade, go to guest services.
you can do this anytime you are in the park.

why don't you wait and do one park then decide if you want to switch that same day to the other side.

don't spend the money in advance unless it is necessary.





purple hippo said:


> We will be at US/IOA Oct 23-27 - which should be a off peak time right?  If so then is it necessary to purchase EP?  With four of us going over and three day passes it seems pretty expensive if the parks aren't busy.  So my question is - if you were going at this time would you get EPs?  Just trying to decide....if I wait until I see what the prices are then I should have bought them now, but if we really won't need them and just need a little patience then that's fine....DH thinks 10-15 minutes is a reasonable wait period (which is why we only go off season) and we will have two kids with us (6 and 8).  We won't be going on the extreme rides like Hulk or Dragons or Doom.  I look forward to seeing what you all think...thanks!!!



Oct 23rd is a Sunday.
the studios side will close at 5 due to hhn that night.
not sure what time IOA will close, but it will be later than 5:00.

when the hhn event is announced, you will be able to look up the operating hours for the parks.

wed, thur at the studios will also close at 5:00 as there will be HHN happening there those evenings.

HHN happens the last weekend of Sept and all of October.
the hotels fill up quickly due to that event.
(Wed-Sun on various dates.)

Some weekdays should be fine for you to go to the parks. (24-25)
any day that HHN will occur, the studios side usually gets crowded around 3:00.
that park closes at 5:00 and many will come to the park earlier to catch a few rides and get to the stay and scream waiting area.
At 5:00, security is ushering people that do not have the hhn ticket out of the park.

You should be good for Monday and Tuesday in avoiding crowds.
for the other days, buying the epp might be a good thing for your family.
but, do wait until you check out the line waits to see if it is really needed.


----------



## kingken

hi all
we are travelling to orlando from UK 26th august for 2 weeks, am i right in thinking american children will be back at school then, if so can i expect crowds to be a bit better at IOA 
from what i have read here sunday seems to be best but my 2nd sunday there will be day before labor day so i expect it to be busy as i have been before when it was labor day and went to animal kingdom and it was mayhem but after everywhere was empty, any thoughts would be appreciated, thanks


----------



## kingken

hi all
we are travelling to orlando from UK 26th august for 2 weeks, am i right in thinking american children will be back at school then, if so can i expect crowds to be a bit better at IOA 
from what i have read here sunday seems to be best but my 2nd sunday there will be day before labor day so i expect it to be busy as i have been before when it was labor day and went to animal kingdom and it was mayhem but after everywhere was empty, any thoughts would be appreciated, thanks


----------



## mesaboy2

kingken said:


> hi all
> we are travelling to orlando from UK 26th august for 2 weeks, am i right in thinking american children will be back at school then, if so can i expect crowds to be a bit better at IOA
> from what i have read here sunday seems to be best but my 2nd sunday there will be day before labor day so i expect it to be busy as i have been before when it was labor day and went to animal kingdom and it was mayhem but after everywhere was empty, any thoughts would be appreciated, thanks



Yes, most US schools will be back in session by then and crowds should die down a bit.  As for Labor Day, I'm surprised to hear you say you experienced crazy crowds before.  Most reports are that Labor Day has minimal impact on crowds, which is why I am planning to be at Universal myself that weekend.


----------



## wdwcindy

For WWOHP, would you expect a difference in crowd level between the week of May 15 (specifically Thursday or Friday) and the first week of December?
I'm trying to talk myself into a quick trip this month (I'm in the area for a conference) or just wait until my scheduled vacation in December.

Hoping to avoid very crowded. Thanks for any input.

wdwcindy


----------



## kingken

mesaboy2 said:


> Yes, most US schools will be back in session by then and crowds should die down a bit.  As for Labor Day, I'm surprised to hear you say you experienced crazy crowds before.  Most reports are that Labor Day has minimal impact on crowds, which is why I am planning to be at Universal myself that weekend.



thanks, we havebeen to animal kingdom a few times and crowds always managable but the time we went on labor day it was shoulder to shoulder in most places, worst i had seen, maybe a coincidence


----------



## alohamom

kingken said:


> thanks, we havebeen to animal kingdom a few times and crowds always managable but the time we went on labor day it was shoulder to shoulder in most places, worst i had seen, maybe a coincidence



Here in Canada our kids dont go back until the day after Labour Day so many people plan to go up and until Labour Day because the US kids are back to school- just an fyi


----------



## blondietink

alohamom said:


> Here in Canada our kids dont go back until the day after Labour Day so many people plan to go up and until Labour Day because the US kids are back to school- just an fyi



Most northern US states also don't go back to school until after Labor Day, which is why we go to Florida the end of August/beginning of Sept.


----------



## OrcaPotter

wdwcindy said:


> For WWOHP, would you expect a difference in crowd level between the week of May 15 (specifically Thursday or Friday) and the first week of December?
> I'm trying to talk myself into a quick trip this month (I'm in the area for a conference) or just wait until my scheduled vacation in December.
> 
> Hoping to avoid very crowded. Thanks for any input.
> 
> wdwcindy



Do you mean a difference in crowds between going in May versus going in  December?  'Cause otherwise you have a very large time frame!

May can be a bit tricky because many school trips happen at this time.  As a matter of fact, my best friend is chaperoning an 8th grade field trip to the parks this Friday and the parks (or at least US) will be closing early for this purpose.  Usually a good strategy is to go to the parks when they close early, because the typical mentality is people want to go on days the parks are open later in order to get a full day's worth.  So these days tend to be less crowded.

As you hit June, July, and August ... every day has the potential to be insanely crowded.

December can be bad, too, but not as much as summer.  US is fairly friendly to locals, more so than Disney (which is why I have an AP to US versus Disney) and that means when there are weekend holiday events it tends to be more crowded (another reason Sundays tend to be slower).  I took my parents on December 5th last year to see one of the holiday concerts and it was mobbed.  As it gets closer to Christmas and New Year's it'll get worse.  If US does as well as they did last year, they'll reach capacity again.


----------



## Copper Queen

Hi everyone!  I hope Im posting this in the right spot.  We will be staying at WDW in August and have plans to visit HPW on August 22nd (its a Monday  ack!) .  Based on what Ive gathered so far, staying onsite at Universal is the way to go to avoid lineups, but Im not sure that our budget can accommodate the additional $250 price tag.  

Instead, my plan would be for us to be at IOA when it opens, and spend the morning in the park since I know everyone will be at HPW.  We would then perhaps leave early afternoon and return early evening to visit HPW when the crowds are less.  IOA closes at 8 pm that day.  

Is this plan doable? If the park closes at 8 pm, what time do you think would be good to arrive at HPW?  Or should we just bite the bullet and stay on-site for the night?

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## damo

Copper Queen said:


> Hi everyone!  I hope I’m posting this in the right spot.  We will be staying at WDW in August and have plans to visit HPW on August 22nd (it’s a Monday – ack!) .  Based on what I’ve gathered so far, staying onsite at Universal is the way to go to avoid lineups, but I’m not sure that our budget can accommodate the additional $250 price tag.
> 
> Instead, my plan would be for us to be at IOA when it opens, and spend the morning in the park since I know everyone will be at HPW.  We would then perhaps leave early afternoon and return early evening to visit HPW when the crowds are less.  IOA closes at 8 pm that day.
> 
> Is this plan doable? If the park closes at 8 pm, what time do you think would be good to arrive at HPW?  Or should we just bite the bullet and stay on-site for the night?
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions!



Hi Fellow Ontario Person!  The time when you are going, although not the busiest time of the summer, is really, really hot.  I highly recommend that you stay onsite to take advantage of early entry and unlimited express access.  Go to the park for early entry at 8.  Do everything that you can in the morning.  Have lunch and then go back to the hotel for a mid-day break/swim.  Then have an early dinner and head back to the parks.  Remember that you get two full days of unlimited express line access as well as two full early entries with your one night onsite.  So, you can do what I outlined above twice for the price of one night.

Remember that our CAA can be used for the AAA discount.  You can call the Loews reservation line to get this discount or go through CAA.  It can't be booked online on the loews or universal website.

One other option is to book one of the Harry Potter Packages to stay offsite.  It will also give you early entry but not express passes.  These can be found on the www.universalorlando.com website.


----------



## KSDisneyDad

Long time member of the DIS, but this is my first post on the Universal boards.

We plan to be in WDW from May 27th through June 5th.  We are considering stopping at IOA one day (probably Thursday, June 2nd).   We cannot stay on-site for early entry as we are already staying in a DVC villa. 

Three questions:

1.  How long is the wait for HP first thing in the morning for a non-resort guest?  1 hour, two hours or even longer? 

2.  I've read the last few pages of this thread and there seems to be some discussion of waiting until night for HP.  What is the best touring strategy for WWoHP for a non-resort guest - first thing in the morning or night?

3.  How "rough" is the HP ride?  My wife and Mom will be with us.  My wife can't ride roller coasters this trip as she is healing from a spinal fusion surgery last October.   Anything rough could be rough on her healing neck.  My Mom gets motion sickness and doesn't do too many rough rides anymore such as the coasters or Dinosaur.

TIA!


----------



## damo

KSDisneyDad said:


> Long time member of the DIS, but this is my first post on the Universal boards.
> 
> We plan to be in WDW from May 27th through June 5th.  We are considering stopping at IOA one day (probably Thursday, June 2nd).   We cannot stay on-site for early entry as we are already staying in a DVC villa.
> 
> Three questions:
> 
> 1.  How long is the wait for HP first thing in the morning for a non-resort guest?  1 hour, two hours or even longer?
> 
> 2.  I've read the last few pages of this thread and there seems to be some discussion of waiting until night for HP.  What is the best touring strategy for WWoHP for a non-resort guest - first thing in the morning or night?
> 
> 3.  How "rough" is the HP ride?  My wife and Mom will be with us.  My wife can't ride roller coasters this trip as she is healing from a spinal fusion surgery last October.   Anything rough could be rough on her healing neck.  My Mom gets motion sickness and doesn't do too many rough rides anymore such as the coasters or Dinosaur.
> 
> TIA!



First thing in the morning there is about an hour wait.  However, from the sounds it, you might be better doing an alternate plan.  I would take your wife and your mom through the "castle tour".  Tell the TM at the castle entrance that is what you want to do.  Castle tour visitors do not ride.  You can take your time and take pictures etc.  After that you all leave the castle but you should go back to the castle entrance and tell them you want to ride in the single rider line.  You will have minimal wait.  The ride is just as rough as Dinosaur and I wouldn't recommend it for anyone with bad motion sickness or back injuries.

Your wife and Mom can wait for you in the exit store (Filch's emporium) or sit outside on one of the benches.


----------



## KSDisneyDad

damo said:


> First thing in the morning there is about an hour wait.  However, from the sounds it, you might be better doing an alternate plan.  I would take your wife and your mom through the "castle tour".  Tell the TM at the castle entrance that is what you want to do.  Castle tour visitors do not ride.  You can take your time and take pictures etc.  After that you all leave the castle but you should go back to the castle entrance and tell them you want to ride in the single rider line.  You will have minimal wait.  The ride is just as rough as Dinosaur and I wouldn't recommend it for anyone with bad motion sickness or back injuries.
> 
> Your wife and Mom can wait for you in the exit store (Filch's emporium) or sit outside on one of the benches.



Thanks!  That's very helpful.  

My only concern is with the single rider line, I don't want my 9 year old riding by himself.  He might be too scared to ride on his own without one of us.  My two teens would be fine.


----------



## damo

KSDisneyDad said:


> Thanks!  That's very helpful.
> 
> My only concern is with the single rider line, I don't want my 9 year old riding by himself.  He might be too scared to ride on his own without one of us.  My two teens would be fine.



Sorry, for some reason I just assumed it was only the three of you.  You don't really have any other options than to just wait in line.  I don't think Thursday June 7 should be overloaded with people.  I would just get to the gates about 1/2 hour early and hope for the best.


----------



## Copper Queen

damo said:


> Hi Fellow Ontario Person!  The time when you are going, although not the busiest time of the summer, is really, really hot.  I highly recommend that you stay onsite to take advantage of early entry and unlimited express access.  Go to the park for early entry at 8.  Do everything that you can in the morning.  Have lunch and then go back to the hotel for a mid-day break/swim.  Then have an early dinner and head back to the parks.  Remember that you get two full days of unlimited express line access as well as two full early entries with your one night onsite.  So, you can do what I outlined above twice for the price of one night.



Thanks, Damo!  What do you think of this plan?  

We arrive in Orlando on Saturday afternoon at 3:00 pm.   We would go straight to Universal on-site hotel, check in and pretty much have a relaxing evening.  We only have a 1 day park pass so we wouldn't use it until Sunday.  We would then do the early entry on Sunday and after lunch in the park, head to WDW to check in at Pop Century and get settled.  Then after having an early dinner, we would head back to IOA to do HP.  

Considering that we only have a 1 day pass for IOA, is it still worth it to stay onsite?


----------



## damo

Copper Queen said:


> Thanks, Damo!  What do you think of this plan?
> 
> We arrive in Orlando on Saturday afternoon at 3:00 pm.   We would go straight to Universal on-site hotel, check in and pretty much have a relaxing evening.  We only have a 1 day park pass so we wouldn't use it until Sunday.  We would then do the early entry on Sunday and after lunch in the park, head to WDW to check in at Pop Century and get settled.  Then after having an early dinner, we would head back to IOA to do HP.
> 
> Considering that we only have a 1 day pass for IOA, is it still worth it to stay onsite?



I wouldn't head back to Disney 'til you are done at Universal.  I would instead do the water rides a few times after lunch and then go to the hotel to dry off and have a bit of a break.  The Popeye ride is fantastic.

Personally, I would only stay onsite at Universal.


----------



## Coach81

Damo.. or anyone else that might know.. 

Projected wait lines for WWOHP for the week of May 23rd???


----------



## blondietink

If you are staying on-site at Universal, then you should have access to their early entry system, so I would go directly to the Harry Potter section as soon they will allow you in the am.  Then enjoy the rest of the park at your leisure for the rest of the day.


----------



## hopemax

Went yesterday, Tuesday May 10th.  While it was hopping in WWoHP, it was a heck of a lot less crowded than when I was there last year for the grand opening.   Didn't see any lines for people waiting to get into the area.  FJ the longest wait we saw was 60 min, 40 for Hippogriff and 10 for Dragon Challenge.

When we left WWoHP about 2, we did Poseidon, Seuss Trolley, Cat in the Hat, Hulk and Spiderman.  It was about 5 min for the rides, except Spidy which was 40 min (we did single rider).  

Had a great Grand Feast, got my purple pygmy puff to match my pink one, did the Castle Tour, which even though I explained it the rest of my party several times about they didn't "get it" until we were doing it. "Oh, so that's why so many people are in the other part of the line!"  It was nice to do because on our friends has 6 broken vertabrae and can't do rides anymore, which is majorly bumming him out, because he loves FJ.  He was happy to be able to see the whole loops in Dumbledore's office and the classroom.

It was a good day.


----------



## Laurabearz

KSDisneyDad said:


> Long time member of the DIS, but this is my first post on the Universal boards.
> 
> We plan to be in WDW from May 27th through June 5th.  We are considering stopping at IOA one day (probably Thursday, June 2nd).   We cannot stay on-site for early entry as we are already staying in a DVC villa.
> 
> Three questions:
> 
> 1.  How long is the wait for HP first thing in the morning for a non-resort guest?  1 hour, two hours or even longer?
> 
> 2.  I've read the last few pages of this thread and there seems to be some discussion of waiting until night for HP.  What is the best touring strategy for WWoHP for a non-resort guest - first thing in the morning or night?
> 
> 3.  How "rough" is the HP ride?  My wife and Mom will be with us.  My wife can't ride roller coasters this trip as she is healing from a spinal fusion surgery last October.   Anything rough could be rough on her healing neck.  My Mom gets motion sickness and doesn't do too many rough rides anymore such as the coasters or Dinosaur.
> 
> TIA!







damo said:


> First thing in the morning there is about an hour wait.  However, from the sounds it, you might be better doing an alternate plan.  I would take your wife and your mom through the "castle tour".  Tell the TM at the castle entrance that is what you want to do.  Castle tour visitors do not ride.  You can take your time and take pictures etc.  After that you all leave the castle but you should go back to the castle entrance and tell them you want to ride in the single rider line.  You will have minimal wait.  *The ride is just as rough as Dinosaur* and I wouldn't recommend it for anyone with bad motion sickness or back injuries.
> 
> Your wife and Mom can wait for you in the exit store (Filch's emporium) or sit outside on one of the benches.



Oh now... it's not a rough as Dinosaur... BUT it's horrid for motion sickness..... or perhaps I was so nauseous from it I didn't notice how rough it is... hahahaha (thankfully I found a treatment for my positional vertigo and look forward to riding FJ without the need to throw up!)

As for KS... The wait might be an hour first thing in the morning (I doubt it for your dates), but ya know, it goes by really fast. It's a lovely queue, lots to chat about.... I have waited when ALL the switch backs have been open, in August, and had a great time. (although one time I had to pee, so that wasnt so great ha) 

My biggest tip... Once you get inside the castle... feel free to move off to the side and take it all in. Let people pass you... at that point, what's a few more minutes to enjoy all the castle has to offer.


----------



## damo

Laurabearz said:


> Oh now... it's not a rough as Dinosaur... BUT it's horrid for motion sickness..... or perhaps I was so nauseous from it I didn't notice how rough it is... hahahaha (thankfully I found a treatment for my positional vertigo and look forward to riding FJ without the need to throw up!)
> 
> As for KS... The wait might be an hour first thing in the morning (I doubt it for your dates), but ya know, it goes by really fast. It's a lovely queue, lots to chat about.... I have waited when ALL the switch backs have been open, in August, and had a great time. (although one time I had to pee, so that wasnt so great ha)
> 
> My biggest tip... Once you get inside the castle... feel free to move off to the side and take it all in. Let people pass you... at that point, what's a few more minutes to enjoy all the castle has to offer.



As long as you know how to ride Dinosaur--and Indy in DL (riding with your legs, not sitting on your butt) we don't find it that terribly rough. Anyone with a bad back or neck shouldn't be riding FJ because it does move you around in every direction quite unexpectably.  We recently took a new visitor to both parks.  They had no trouble with Dinosaur after we told them to just rest their butts on the edge of the seat and put all the weight on their legs (like you would on a stool) but had a lot of trouble with FJ.


----------



## damo

Coach81 said:


> Damo.. or anyone else that might know..
> 
> Projected wait lines for WWOHP for the week of May 23rd???



We've been there on that weekend since it is a long weekend in Canada.  We didn't find it bad at all but, of course, HP has changed everything.  Since Memorial Day weekend is the following weekend, you would think people would wait until then to go.


----------



## mesaboy2

hopemax said:


> ).  Had a great Grand Feast, *got my purple pygmy puff* to match my pink one, did the Castle Tour, which even though I explained it the rest of my party several times about they didn't "get it" until we were doing it. "Oh, so that's why so many people are in the other part of the line!"  It was nice to do because on our friends has 6 broken vertabrae and can't do rides anymore, which is majorly bumming him out, because he loves FJ.  He was happy to be able to see the whole loops in Dumbledore's office and the classroom.



What's this?  Purples are here now? First report I've seen of this...hope they stock these better than the pink ones early on....


----------



## macraven

KSDisneyDad said:


> My only concern is with the single rider line, I don't want my 9 year old riding by himself.  He might be too scared to ride on his own without one of us.  My two teens would be fine.



you can't make much conversation with the person next to you on the FJ ride.
it's not that type of ride where you can visit with the one next to you.


----------



## ladeedeb

KSDisneyDad said:


> Thanks!  That's very helpful.
> 
> My only concern is with the single rider line, I don't want my 9 year old riding by himself.  He might be too scared to ride on his own without one of us.  My two teens would be fine.



Really, don't worry about that.  If he is too scared that he needs a hand or someone touching him, or looking at him, he really shouldn't ride.  There is a kind of partition between each of the ride seats making it difficult to interact or even see the person next to you.  Stay in the single rider line together.  Have one or both of the teens go first then DS 9, then you go last.  That way there will be someone at the end when he gets there & you will be behind him.  He may be in a row with no one he knows, but he won't see them or be able to interact anyway.  You may want to ride it first to see what you think.  How does he do on other rides?


----------



## 19lottie82

We are heading to IoA on Sunday, 12th June. Any ideas how bad the crowds will be by then? (will the schools be out for summer yet?)

I think the plan is to head along late ish. Would it be a sensible plan to head into IoA around 3pm and then WWOHP about 7pm? 

Any advice is welcome xx


----------



## leshunlenese

Hey! I was wondering if i should be worried about crowds in the beginning of december? i know disney will be having pop warner, are those crowds going to migrate to IOA/US. Im wondering if we should add extra nights at our disney hotel or book at universal to take advantage of early entry? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## tea pot

leshunlenese said:


> Hey! I was wondering if i should be worried about crowds in the beginning of december? i know disney will be having pop warner, are those crowds going to migrate to IOA/US. Im wondering if we should add extra nights at our disney hotel or book at universal to take advantage of early entry?
> Thanks in advance



Thanks I had the same question.
We are staying in Disney the first week of Dec. 12/2-12/9 that's a 
Friday -Friday and hope to drive over to visit on 2 separate days.
 Any guess how the crowds will be around that time?


----------



## Metro West

tea pot said:


> Thanks I had the same question.
> We are staying in Disney the first week of Dec. 12/2-12/9 that's a
> Friday -Friday and hope to drive over to visit on 2 separate days.
> Any guess how the crowds will be around that time?


 Early December is not usually busy so staying onsite is not really necessary. If you are a huge Potter fan and think early entry would be valuable for you, go for it.


----------



## lborne

We will be there this Monday, May 16.  The cost for the express pass that day is $19.99 which is not the cheapest, but hopefully indicates it will not be too crowded.

Can anyone with experience tell me if they think they will be handing out return passes or not?  When we arrive, should we go through Tool Lagoon, or direct through Suess land to get to WWOHP?


----------



## Coach81

lborne said:


> We will be there this Monday, May 16.  The cost for the express pass that day is $19.99 which is not the cheapest, but hopefully indicates it will not be too crowded.
> 
> Can anyone with experience tell me if they think they will be handing out return passes or not?  When we arrive, should we go through Tool Lagoon, or direct through Suess land to get to WWOHP?



Hello fellow cajun.... your family ready for the flood???


----------



## tea pot

Metro West said:


> Early December is not usually busy so staying onsite is not really necessary. If you are a huge Potter fan and think early entry would be valuable for you, go for it.



Thanks a Bunch 
That's what I was hoping to hear.


----------



## mom2rtk

Howdy! 

This is foreign territory for me........ I haven't been to US since 04. But my 10 year old is a big HP fan, and I'm afraid I've been neglecting her HP education by keeping her only at Disney!

I too am interested in feedback for December. We're looking at being there the 10th to the 18th or so. We won't be staying at US. What is the outlook for crowds during this time? Are certain days of the week likely to be better than others?


----------



## mesaboy2

mom2rtk said:


> Howdy!
> 
> This is foreign territory for me........ I haven't been to US since 04. But my 10 year old is a big HP fan, and I'm afraid I've been neglecting her HP education by keeping her only at Disney!
> 
> I too am interested in feedback for December. We're looking at being there the 10th to the 18th or so. We won't be staying at US. What is the outlook for crowds during this time? Are certain days of the week likely to be better than others?



I was there on a Thursday the first week of December last year.  Crowds were very light.  General rule of thumb is that Sunday and Tuesday through Thursday are light while Friday, Saturday, and Monday are heavier.

Feel free to PM me if you want to pelt me with questions--I went to the dark side this past year!


----------



## iwish81792

Hey guys. I was wondering if during the weekend of October 15th it would be better to go to the Studios on Saturday or Sunday. I know Halloween Horror Nights happen on Saturdays which close the park down early but do they happen on Sundays? We're giving ourselves the weekend to do Universal and IoA and trying to figure out which is better to do on which day is getting complicated. Thanks!


----------



## CheapMom

dalownerx3 said:


> During Sunday brunch, a lady at the next table recommended visiting WWHOP about an hour or two before closing to avoid lines.
> 
> My guess is that the lines are longest in the morning and early afternoon.  All those who really want to see WWHOP will get in line then.


I completely agree with this- we were there at a very busy time- Spring Break- and crowds start to thin out after dinner and were pretty short by 8pm. We were there 3 different days during Spring Break and found this to be the case all 3 days.


----------



## mom2rtk

mesaboy2 said:


> I was there on a Thursday the first week of December last year.  Crowds were very light.  General rule of thumb is that Sunday and Tuesday through Thursday are light while Friday, Saturday, and Monday are heavier.
> 
> Feel free to PM me if you want to pelt me with questions--I went to the dark side this past year!



Thanks Mesaboy! When we get settled with a plan, if it looks like we can do it, I'll send you a PM.


----------



## keara507

I'm going this friday 5/20 and I can't wait!!

Are cameras pretty much impossible in the forbidden journey ride? Curious if there are any no-cameras-allowed portions of the Harry Potter section of the park.


----------



## mesaboy2

keara507 said:


> I'm going this friday 5/20 and I can't wait!!
> 
> Are cameras pretty much impossible in the forbidden journey ride? Curious if there are any no-cameras-allowed portions of the Harry Potter section of the park.



Cameras are fine just about anywhere but the rides.  They won't let you have any loose articles, including cameras, on Forbidden Journey or Dragon Challenge.  I have been able to first-person video DD7's experience on Flight of the Hippogriff however, with TMs blessings.  Not sure if they still allow that.

Oh, and


----------



## keara507

thanks!

thats too bad about FJ, was really hoping to get some pictures of inside the castle.


----------



## mesaboy2

keara507 said:


> thanks!
> 
> thats too bad about FJ, was really hoping to get some pictures of inside the castle.



Well, that's a different thing.  They won't let you have cameras on FJ the ride, but you can take pictures of the castle, inside and out.  Ask for the Castle Tour queue and you can take whatever pictures you want for as long as you want--you just will have to exit the castle without riding at the end.


----------



## MrShiny

Yes, you can take pitures or video (without lighting of course) to your heart's content in the castle.  I think the restriction on the ride is just about loose articles flying off and gumming up the works more than the photography.  

Note that light levels are low in the castle, and it is pretty hard to get a convince picture of the moving portraits.  The moving and non-moving portraits which are very hard to distonguish with the eye look completely different on camera in my experience. 

If it is busy, they will rush you through the castle much quicker than you might like, but there is plenty to notice on subsequent trips!


----------



## macraven

iwish81792 said:


> Hey guys. I was wondering if during the weekend of October 15th it would be better to go to the Studios on Saturday or Sunday. I know Halloween Horror Nights happen on Saturdays which close the park down early but do they happen on Sundays? We're giving ourselves the weekend to do Universal and IoA and trying to figure out which is better to do on which day is getting complicated. Thanks!



HHN will be on wed, thur, fri, sat and sun that week of the 11th.
if hell week falls on that week for wed & thurs, you can bet it will be crowded in the daytime.
(I"ll be leaving right before that in order to miss the hell week if it occurs that week.)

the Studios will close at 5:00 on the days it holds HHN.

If you go to the Studios on a Sunday, the park will start to gain crowds around 3ish.
Peeps that are going to HHN, usually like to arrive early in order to catch some of the rides before the park closes.

i have always found that Sundays are lighter than Saturdays.


----------



## Rags

I'm coming in the Sunday before Labor Day. How crowded will be on that Sunday and Monday? Can't wait!!!!


----------



## mesaboy2

Rags said:


> I'm coming in the Sunday before Labor Day. How crowded will be on that Sunday and Monday? Can't wait!!!!



Shouldn't be too bad.  My understanding is that Labor Day doesn't impact crowds much, which is why I'll be there that same weekend.


----------



## Travel Mum

Just had a look at this thread for the first time and started with the last page. OMG, feeling sick, cause I have never heard of "hell week" and still don't know what it is except that it sounds like I might have planned our once in lifetime visit to Universal/IOA to be at the same time  Gosh, it had never occured to me that Universal/IOA might be crowded mid-week 11-14 October!!!  We will be doing Universal one day and IOA the next day (as we will stay onsite for one night to get Express passes to both parks) and it will either be Tues 11 and Wed 12 Oct or Wed 12 and Thu 13 Oct. We could instead go on Sunday 9 October or Monday 10th October but I thought I'd better steer clear of those days considering they are on a holiday weekend and presumed THEY would be busy. What should I do? Please advise


----------



## Travel Mum

Oops, see that this thread is a sticky that I should only be posting about WWHP queues so I will post my query on the main board.


----------



## Donnask8pro

Flying out today. Changed my days to this Sunday and Monday. I'll report on crowds when I get back. Catch you on the flip side..


----------



## macraven

Travel Mum said:


> Oops, see that this thread is a sticky that I should only be posting about WWHP queues so I will post my query on the main board.



sent you a pm.


----------



## hammie59

Just got back from a very long Disney trip and took son over to IOA for one day. (Wed 5/11. Park hours were 9-7) We got there around 8:30. The lines to buy tickets were huge, so I was really glad I bought mine ahead of time. Main entrance lines to get in were about 25 deep when we walked up, but got in pretty quick at 9. We took sly way thru Seuss land by green eggs and was in the wwohp without a problem. I went against the advice on here and skipped Olivanders and went straight to FBJ, which had a 20-30 min wait. Made mistake of getting into locker line thinking it was reg one, but only wasted a few min before I figured it out. Direction isn't very clear in that regard. They let me on with a hip sack. It went pretty quick. We rode it again after riding FotH (wait time around 20) with fbj having about a 35 min wait 2nd time. Not too bad I guess. Started to feel a bit queasy during second ride, which surprised me. Came very close to creating a "lasting memory" so that was the end of that ride for us. Too bad, cuz it's so cool! Ate at Three Broom Sticks around 11 before it got really crazy. 

Crowds weren't too heavy in rest of park, so i'm glad I didn't buy the fastpass thing. Had no problems getting on other rides. Most were 10 min waits with longest being Terra flyers which was about 45. Seemed like forever and ride was too short. Went back to olivanders around 6 and waited about 15 to get in. I'm having withdrawals from the frozen butter beer.


----------



## kingken

hi
noted you said they let you on the forbidden journey ride, does this mean they wont allow bags on it, as my wife will have a messanger bag draped across her and from what i gather locker queue is bigger than ride queue,
thanks in advance


----------



## Metro West

kingken said:


> hi
> noted you said they let you on the forbidden journey ride, does this mean they wont allow bags on it, as my wife will have a messanger bag draped across her and from what i gather locker queue is bigger than ride queue,
> thanks in advance


 No carry on bags are allowed on FJ. She will need to place her bag in a locker or give it to a non-rider in your party. She could ride with a fanny pack but nothing that drapes over the body.


----------



## Brandis

There is another locker location in the Hogwarts Express "train station", but I'm not sure if they are free of charge.


----------



## kingken

Metro West said:


> No carry on bags are allowed on FJ. She will need to place her bag in a locker or give it to a non-rider in your party. She could ride with a fanny pack but nothing that drapes over the body.



thanks alot


----------



## mesaboy2

Brandis said:


> There is another locker location in the Hogwarts Express "train station", but I'm not sure if they are free of charge.



Those are free, but only for a time tied to the wait expected on Dragon Challenge.  You risk being charged for these lockers when you return from FJ.


----------



## SandraLee

How much would the charge be?


----------



## mesaboy2

SandraLee said:


> How much would the charge be?



Don't know, never chanced it.  Probably a couple of bucks or so.

To clarify, any ride at Universal that doesn't allow bags has this free locker setup.  The trick is that they are only free for a short period that is timed to the expected wait time of the ride.  Since Dragon Challenge's wait times are typically less than FJ's, and usually much more so, you are likely to return to your locker at DC after riding FJ and needing to spring some coin.  Not a big deal, but can surprise you if you're not expecting it.


----------



## blondietink

Just a thought for those of you planning a trip in January:  January is typically summer vacation for South America, which can lead to huge tour groups from Brazil (BTG's - Brazilian Tour Groups), family groups from Australia, etc.  I don't know if they are Harry Potter fans or not, but when the BTG's invade WDW, they typically can take up ride lines for a long time.  So, I would expect that the same could happen at Universal/IOA if that is one of their park days.  I believe July is also a big month for BTG's.


----------



## Metro West

blondietink said:


> Just a thought for those of you planning a trip in January:  January is typically summer vacation for South America, which can lead to huge tour groups from Brazil (BTG's - Brazilian Tour Groups), family groups from Australia, etc.  I don't know if they are Harry Potter fans or not, but when the BTG's invade WDW, they typically can take up ride lines for a long time.  So, I would expect that the same could happen at Universal/IOA if that is one of their park days.  I believe July is also a big month for BTG's.


 Indeed...another reason I stay away during the summer.


----------



## disneyluver6

Advice Needed Please!

We have a trip to Orlando planned with full park days being June 2-7.

We are wondering what are going to be the best days to visit Universal Studios and Islands of Adventure.  We would like to spend one day at each park.  We have a couple of big Harry Potter fans which is a big reason for the trip to Universal.  We are willing to go on non consecutive days.  We just want to maximize our time with the least amount of crowds.

The rest of our trip will include a visit to the WDW parks which we have been to enough times to make plans for around these Universal days.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Metro West

disneyluver6 said:


> Advice Needed Please!
> 
> We have a trip to Orlando planned with full park days being June 2-7.
> 
> We are wondering what are going to be the best days to visit Universal Studios and Islands of Adventure.  We would like to spend one day at each park.  We have a couple of big Harry Potter fans which is a big reason for the trip to Universal.  We are willing to go on non consecutive days.  We just want to maximize our time with the least amount of crowds.
> 
> The rest of our trip will include a visit to the WDW parks which we have been to enough times to make plans for around these Universal days.
> 
> Thank you so much!


 That's going to be the start of the busy summer season so I would recommend going Tuesday-Thursday to keep the crowds at a minimum.


----------



## 19lottie82

19lottie82 said:


> We are heading to IoA on Sunday, 12th June. Any ideas how bad the crowds will be by then? (will the schools be out for summer yet?)
> 
> I think the plan is to head along late ish. Would it be a sensible plan to head into IoA around 3pm and then WWOHP about 7pm?
> 
> Any advice is welcome xx



Anyone?


----------



## damo

19lottie82 said:


> Anyone?




That sounds like a good plan.  It is still tough to predict crowds with the Wizarding World.  You would think things would be a little better this summer, but who knows!


----------



## audrey2580

"Originally Posted by disneyluver6  
Advice Needed Please!  
We have a trip to Orlando planned with full park days being June 2-7. 
We are wondering what are going to be the best days to visit Universal Studios and Islands of Adventure. We would like to spend one day at each park. We have a couple of big Harry Potter fans which is a big reason for the trip to Universal. We are willing to go on non consecutive days. We just want to maximize our time with the least amount of crowds."


Metro West said:


> That's going to be the start of the busy summer season so I would recommend going Tuesday-Thursday to keep the crowds at a minimum.




We are planning the same dates but for next year with the same 2 day HP plan.   Are you suggesting Tuesday-Thursday June 7-9th the following week or should she(we) go June 2nd?

Disneyluver6 would love if you could pm me after and tell me what you ended up doing and how the crowds were. 

Thanks


----------



## Coach81

We're heading out tonight.. gonna ride FJ tomorrow night around closing... then every morning for the rest of the week!!!!


----------



## tink20

Coach81 said:


> We're heading out tonight.. gonna ride FJ tomorrow night around closing... then every morning for the rest of the week!!!!



Hope you all have a great time (and no motion sickness) can't wait to hear if you do okay (then maybe there's hope for DS and me)


----------



## tea pot

*Question 
Has the FJ Ride had any recent breakdowns or problems?*
I know the first few months they had a few break downs one that 
involved evacuating the ride including the use of the fire dept and ladders  (thanks Scary UTube videos)
Hoping those bugs are all cleaned up


----------



## Bluer101

Coach81 said:


> We're heading out tonight.. gonna ride FJ tomorrow night around closing... then every morning for the rest of the week!!!!



See you there, we leave in the early am. Plan on doing HP in the later afternoon also an early entry on Thursday and Friday.


----------



## Harry Potter

Coach81 said:


> We're heading out tonight.. gonna ride FJ tomorrow night around closing... then every morning for the rest of the week!!!!



I am so envious! Hope you have a great time! And you, too, Bluer101, have a great time!

Only a few days more for me now... 

I'll be heading out from London to Orlando on Sunday - if my flights aren't cancelled because of the volcanic ash cloud from Iceland.


----------



## Bluer101

Harry Potter said:


> I am so envious! Hope you have a great time! And you, too, Bluer101, have a great time!
> 
> Only a few days more for me now...
> 
> I'll be heading out from London to Orlando on Sunday - if my flights aren't cancelled because of the volcanic ash cloud from Iceland.



I will check the boards everyday, so maybe we will see you there. Hope you have safe flight and mother nature cooperates for you.


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> I will check the boards everyday, so maybe we will see you there. Hope you have safe flight and mother nature cooperates for you.



can't you see me ......    ??

hope you and the fam and Coach and his fam have a great time.


i'm crossing my fingers you two homies will be able to meet up!



_it's always exciting to meet homies at the darkside._


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> can't you see me ......    ??
> 
> hope you and the fam and Coach and his fam have a great time.
> 
> 
> i'm crossing my fingers you two homies will be able to meet up!
> 
> 
> 
> _it's always exciting to meet homies at the darkside._



Sorry mac, just so excited.


----------



## Coach81

Thanks for the well-wishes.. we are very excited.. leaving in just a few hours now.. Good luck, and I hope everyone else going has a great time as well!!!


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Sorry mac, just so excited.



i'm excited for you too !!!

and i'm not even going...........


----------



## aryfairy

We are going to WDW the 2nd through the 9th of July and were going to spend 2 days at US and IOA. Sounds like we better add another day there if we want to see HP land. Yikes!!


----------



## aryfairy

Yikes!! Looks like we better add another day if we want to see HP land.


----------



## avic77

Travel Mum said:


> Just had a look at this thread for the first time and started with the last page. OMG, feeling sick, cause I have never heard of "hell week" and still don't know what it is except that it sounds like I might have planned our once in lifetime visit to Universal/IOA to be at the same time  Gosh, it had never occured to me that Universal/IOA might be crowded mid-week 11-14 October!!!  We will be doing Universal one day and IOA the next day (as we will stay onsite for one night to get Express passes to both parks) and it will either be Tues 11 and Wed 12 Oct or Wed 12 and Thu 13 Oct. We could instead go on Sunday 9 October or Monday 10th October but I thought I'd better steer clear of those days considering they are on a holiday weekend and presumed THEY would be busy. What should I do? Please advise



Oh Crap we are in the same boat... Macraven can you send me the advice you private messaged Travel Mum? 
What's Hell week!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gometros

avic77 said:


> Oh Crap we are in the same boat... Macraven can you send me the advice you private messaged Travel Mum?
> What's Hell week!!!!!!!!!!!



I think I missed the impact of Hell week. We're going to WDW the 11th to the 19th and we were intending on going to IOA on that Sunday, the 16th.  If Hell week ends the 14th, will we be okay?


----------



## macraven

avic77 said:


> Oh Crap we are in the same boat... Macraven can you send me the advice you private messaged Travel Mum?
> What's Hell week!!!!!!!!!!!



my power keeps going out where i am.
big storms happening.

i deleted the pm i sent out of my box the other day but will try to send you a basic outline of what i sent to traveling mum.

traveling mum......can you send me a copy of that pm so i can edit it and help avic?

avic, i will be in touch with  you.


----------



## Travel Mum

I'm PM'd your PM back to you Macraven


----------



## Metro West

gometros said:


> I think I missed the impact of Hell week. We're going to WDW the 11th to the 19th and we were intending on going to IOA on that Sunday, the 16th.  If Hell week ends the 14th, will we be okay?


 Sunday should be OK...just stay away from the Studios in the afternoon as that's an HHN night and the crowds will start rolling in towards mid-afternoon.


----------



## Harry Potter

Memorial day is May 31. Is this a public holiday in USA? I think it is, but how seriously do locals treat this public holiday? Is it just one day, or do you have extra days off work/school etc?

I guess Tuesday 31 May will be pretty insane, but with early entry and UE I should be alright!


----------



## Metro West

Harry Potter said:


> Memorial day is May 31. Is this a public holiday in USA? I think it is, but how seriously do locals treat this public holiday? Is it just one day, or do you have extra days off work/school etc?
> 
> I guess Tuesday 31 May will be pretty insane, but with early entry and UE I should be alright!


 Yes...Memorial Day is a national holiday here. Lots of people are off work and the schools are closed. In a lot of places in the US, it's the official start to the summer season and when public pools open and hotel rates go up. 

I might go to the parks on Monday but probably not over the weekend as it's going to be very busy everywhere.


----------



## Harry Potter

Metro West said:


> Yes...Memorial Day is a national holiday here. Lots of people are off work and the schools are closed. In a lot of places in the US, it's the official start to the summer season and when public pools open and hotel rates go up.
> 
> I might go to the parks on Monday but probably not over the weekend as it's going to be very busy everywhere.



Wrong thread maybe but, on Sunday 29 May I anticipate to arrive in Orlando at 3.30pm, RPR at around 5pm, and in IOA by 6pm. 

Is there a small chance then that IOA may be capacity by that time and they might turn me away (shuts at 10pm on Sunday)? In that case, could I still redeem my tickets at the desk then go back to the hotel?

I know WWoHP is likely to be 'return time only' but that can wait until early entry the following morning. I just wanna ride Hulk, Spidey, etc before I head back to the hotel.


----------



## jrtoastyman

Will be heading to Universal after 6 days at Disney on Tuesday, June 7, likely arriving around 2-3, will be there on a 4 day 2-park pass.  Our number 1 priority is visiting WWOHP.  

Given our arrival time, are we better off holding off on Tuesday (maybe spending some time at USO) and just trying to be in line first thing on Wednesday, or is there a chance we could get in at that time of day this time of year within a reasonable amount of time?


----------



## gometros

Metro West said:


> Sunday should be OK...just stay away from the Studios in the afternoon as that's an HHN night and the crowds will start rolling in towards mid-afternoon.



Thanks. That should work out then, since we are going primarily for Harry Potter and will stay in IOA.


----------



## Dicecatt

We are heading there again on June 7 for two days...I'm debating on trying to get into WWOHP early both mornings, even though we aren't checking in until the 7th...or taking it easy that morning, doing everything else we want to do, trying to get in for a while in the evening just to walk around, and then go again on the 8th early to actually ride and do the shops.

Went last year about a week after it opened and that worked well...is that plan still doable now?  If we can't at least walk it in the evening on the first day, we'll do both days early, but I'd rather not if possible.

Thanks for any insight!


----------



## Donnask8pro

We just got back. We went on Sunday and Monday of this week. Hot Hot Hot.. FJ rocked. Best ride ever, but way too packed me. 


Monday was much busier than Sunday. DH says he is in the wrong business. He wants to sell "drumsticks" (wands lol) The lines were packed to buy the wands...


----------



## ddawnmommy

Thanks for all of the updates.  We are going on Friday, June 10 for our son's 13th birthday.  I hope to be there at least 30 minutes before it opens and head straight for WWOHP then we can relax and tour the rest of the park later.  This will be our only day at US and HP is our main goal.


----------



## BLT1973

Ugh!! I'm torn!  We will be visiting in December and next week our window for making ADR's opens so I'm trying to finalize which days we will be spending in which park.  Needless to say I decided to come here to ask the experts 
If you had your choice of visiting IOA on Sunday December 11th or Thursday December 15th which would you choose?  We were there Thursday of the same week last year and the crowds were small , but it was COLD and they had forecasted rain.  After reading posts here I thought it might be better to go on Sunday since Thursday will be closer to the holiday break. Any suggestions ? Thank you for your help !!


----------



## mesaboy2

BLT1973 said:


> Ugh!! I'm torn!  We will be visiting in December and next week our window for making ADR's opens so I'm trying to finalize which days we will be spending in which park.  Needless to say I decided to come here to ask the experts
> If you had your choice of visiting IOA on Sunday December 11th or Thursday December 15th which would you choose?  We were there Thursday of the same week last year and the crowds were small , but it was COLD and they had forecasted rain.  After reading posts here I thought it might be better to go on Sunday since Thursday will be closer to the holiday break. Any suggestions ? Thank you for your help !!



I don't think you can go wrong with either choice.  I think even the 15th is a little early for the holiday crowds.  Sundays in the offseason also are reportedly light.  Sorry I can't predict the weather for you....


----------



## Metro West

BLT1973 said:


> If you had your choice of visiting IOA on Sunday December 11th or Thursday December 15th which would you choose?  We were there Thursday of the same week last year and the crowds were small , but it was COLD and they had forecasted rain.  After reading posts here I thought it might be better to go on Sunday since Thursday will be closer to the holiday break. Any suggestions ? Thank you for your help !!


 In early December it doesn't really matter when you go. The parks are not busy until Christmas week...with the exception of WWoHP of course. I would go whichever day works better for you.


----------



## blondietink

I would think that Sunday has the better chance of local people adding to the mix, so crowds could be larger.  I would pick thursday.


----------



## jrtoastyman

With respect to the crowds that are there right now at WWOHP, are there still long lines to get into the WWOHP at all, or are there just long lines if you want to ride the rides?  My wife is really just interested in taking in the environment -- should we still expect long lines just to look around, even without riding anything?


----------



## Metro West

jrtoastyman said:


> With respect to the crowds that are there right now at WWOHP, are there still long lines to get into the WWOHP at all, or are there just long lines if you want to ride the rides?  My wife is really just interested in taking in the environment -- should we still expect long lines just to look around, even without riding anything?


 Crowds will be heavy throughout the summer months and there will be long lines for just about everything. That said...I really enjoy going to IOA and just walking around and your wife will enjoy herself too...despite the crowds.


----------



## hammie59

jrtoastyman said:


> With respect to the crowds that are there right now at WWOHP, are there still long lines to get into the WWOHP at all, or are there just long lines if you want to ride the rides?  My wife is really just interested in taking in the environment -- should we still expect long lines just to look around, even without riding anything?



Well, we were there on 5/11, which was a Wednesday. While WWoHP was busy, there was never a line to get into the actual area (as there was during springbreak). I would think that's still the case since most schools are still in session right now. Summer time might be a different story


----------



## Metro West

hammie59 said:


> Well, we were there on 5/11, which was a Wednesday. While WWoHP was busy, there was never a line to get into the actual area (as there was during springbreak). I would think that's still the case since most schools are still in session right now. Summer time might be a different story


 You came during the slow period so the crowds were light compared to what summer crowds usually are.


----------



## hammie59

Metro West said:


> You came during the slow period so the crowds were light compared to what summer crowds usually are.



Yes, I know. I was trying to give perspective of how things are before summer is in full swing.


----------



## jrtoastyman

hammie59 said:


> Well, we were there on 5/11, which was a Wednesday. While WWoHP was busy, there was never a line to get into the actual area (as there was during springbreak). I would think that's still the case since most schools are still in session right now. Summer time might be a different story



We're getting there a week from today, will be there through next Friday, for what it's worth.  Does that count as "summer?"  I know over at Disney, it's supposed to be just before it starts to get the big summer crowds...


----------



## Metro West

jrtoastyman said:


> We're getting there a week from today, will be there through next Friday, for what it's worth.  Does that count as "summer?"  I know over at Disney, it's supposed to be just before it starts to get the big summer crowds...


 If you are arriving on 6/10, it looks like that weekend will be the start of the increase in crowd levels but it shouldn't be too bad...yet...especially during the week. Usually by mid-June the summer crowds have arrived and it will be nuts until the end of August.


----------



## Bluer101

We just got out of IOA and right around 10:30 am the wait for FJ was 120 minutes with the line going out to the Jurassic discovery center. We did early entry 3 times and park closing time with no issues. We were able to ride FJ at least 12-20 times in 6 days. We never stayed more than 1 hour in WWOHP. If you dong have early entry I would wait until the end of the day, but that's me.


----------



## SandraLee

Wow.  120 Minutes yesterday morning?

We were there around 2:15 or so and I'd say the lines were at 45 minutes.  After we got out of the castle, the lines were down to 30 minutes.
This is Tuesday, 5/31.  I was very surprised it was easy.


----------



## donnier

We were there about an hour before closing on 5/28 and there was a 5 minute wait for FJ and basically no wait for the Dragons.  5 minute wait for the "wand ceremony".

Crowd was a little heavier on Sunday night, but not too bad really.

On Monday (Memorial Day) crowds were light most of the day, but really light after 7 pm.


----------



## Bluer101

From Tuesday morning:

Over into Jurassic Park area:






Across the bridge all the way to the front of the castle:






Around the backside of the castle:






Backside of castle and greenhouse:


----------



## tink20

Bluer, in the last two pictures...is that the line to get into WWOHP? Regular line or Early Entry?


----------



## Bluer101

That's the line for FJ that you don't see until you are inside the castle then back outside again. The first 2 pictures is the line for FJ going from the castle all the way into Jurassic Park. At this time and all the time we were there they were not using return ticket system.


----------



## Mickey Fliers

Bluer101 said:


> From Tuesday morning:
> 
> Over into Jurassic Park area:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Across the bridge all the way to the front of the castle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Around the backside of the castle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backside of castle and greenhouse:



Yikes!  What time of day was that?


----------



## hammie59

Those are some scary pictures....


----------



## Bluer101

Mickey Fliers said:


> Yikes!  What time of day was that?



The time stamp on the photos say 10:37 am on this past Tuesday.


----------



## Bluer101

The most I waited the whole time there was about 5 minutes with single rider and early entry. The first day we got there  it was the middle of the day and we rode single rider and we waited 30-40 minutes due to the ride shut down. A lady ended up being removed by paramedics and taken to the hospital on a stretcher.


----------



## jacksg@l

Does FJ not have Express Pass for onsight guests?


----------



## Harry Potter

Hello from very very sunny uor!

I am using my blackberrry in rpr lobby to give update!

Crowds are CRAZY today! Just waited 1hr in mummy single rider line with the ride working perfect both sides! Too many school kids in groups of 20 using the single rider lines.

Wwohp is insane, line been high as 140mins for fj, and 40 mins for hippogriff. Heck even dragchal was upto 25mins lol yesterday!

Got stuck in queue for fj twice so far *** of breakdowsn, once was rite under sorting hat and it took them so long to fix it that they had to turn the statiopn lites on which I had never seen before! Also when finally onride that time, the floo network screens weren't working and only half of the sound effects thruout ride were on! Must have a big breakdown!

All week I been here crowds very high, ie 45mins for doom which I tried for first time, very nice launch but over in 10 seconds. My ride count is over 20 for each of the main rides inc fj, so as u can tell I don't let crowds bother me hahaha

Did also cathat, et, jaws, just once for the fun of it! Won't do them again tho!

Greyed out on hrrr both times, for some reason I find it intense but love hulk and dragchal
In queue tho I saw them use the switch track for hrrr to add extra cars to track! Geeky cool!

Sorry for the txtspk but I will edit when I get home in 3 days! Later!


----------



## Bluer101

Harry Potter said:


> Hello from very very sunny uor!
> 
> I am using my blackberrry in rpr lobby to give update!
> 
> Crowds are CRAZY today! Just waited 1hr in mummy single rider line with the ride working perfect both sides! Too many school kids in groups of 20 using the single rider lines.
> 
> Wwohp is insane, line been high as 140mins for fj, and 40 mins for hippogriff. Heck even dragchal was upto 25mins lol yesterday!
> 
> Got stuck in queue for fj twice so far *** of breakdowsn, once was rite under sorting hat and it took them so long to fix it that they had to turn the statiopn lites on which I had never seen before! Also when finally onride that time, the floo network screens weren't working and only half of the sound effects thruout ride were on! Must have a big breakdown!
> 
> All week I been here crowds very high, ie 45mins for doom which I tried for first time, very nice launch but over in 10 seconds. My ride count is over 20 for each of the main rides inc fj, so as u can tell I don't let crowds bother me hahaha
> 
> Did also cathat, et, jaws, just once for the fun of it! Won't do them again tho!
> 
> Greyed out on hrrr both times, for some reason I find it intense but love hulk and dragchal
> In queue tho I saw them use the switch track for hrrr to add extra cars to track! Geeky cool!
> 
> Sorry for the txtspk but I will edit when I get home in 3 days! Later!



Why are you using the single rider line for Mummy when you are staying onsite? You just use express.


----------



## flightdave82

I'm only assuming here, but my guess is that maybe he's not an onsite guest but instead he just stopped by the hotel to use the wifi and/or for food at a resturant???


----------



## Bluer101

flightdave82 said:


> I'm only assuming here, but my guess is that maybe he's not an onsite guest but instead he just stopped by the hotel to use the wifi and/or for food at a resturant???



I'm positive he is staying there since he discussed booking it a while ago.


----------



## Metro West

jacksg@l said:


> Does FJ not have Express Pass for onsight guests?


 No Express access for anyone.


----------



## Harry Potter

Bluer101 said:


> Why are you using the single rider line for Mummy when you are staying onsite? You just use express.



Single rider for mummy is always a walkon. Maybe 3 ppl ahead of me usually when I get to loading station. In that way it is actually faster than express, trust me try it sometime hahaha

Only today was a joke, all those kids queuejumping whenever they please. They shld have been in the reg line, but they cut under the ropes!

Anyway tomorrow is my last full day, and I'm trying to stay until 9pm when the park - ioa - closes. Done most rides apart from stormforce and poseidon

During the past wk hrrr has been done a lot, and on weds during the torrential storms, everythin was shut apart from indoor rides. I was stuck in mib shop for 50mins until it was safe to go back outside!

My shoes stink from getting soaked on bluto! That ride is brutal! Must invest in flipflops nxt time it will be better I think


----------



## macraven

sounds like you are having fun...

be sure to tell us all about your great trip when you return.



i go solo and stay onsite.

many times i use the single rider line as it doesn't matter where i sit on the rides.

for MIB, the single rider line has been faster for being seated than the express line for me in the fall.


----------



## jacksg@l

Metro West said:


> No Express access for anyone.



What a bummer.  Will go after 5:00 pm and in the mornings take advantage of the one hour early opening for onsite guests. Hopefully that will help cut down the wait time........


----------



## mesaboy2

jacksg@l said:


> What a bummer.  Will go after 5:00 pm and in the mornings take advantage of the one hour early opening for onsite guests. Hopefully that will help cut down the wait time........



Use the single rider and castle tour queues instead.  That can save a lot of time also, and doesn't cost extra or require an onsite stay.  There are tons of posts on these queues here--I know, because I've posted many of them.


----------



## Bluer101

jacksg@l said:


> What a bummer.  Will go after 5:00 pm and in the mornings take advantage of the one hour early opening for onsite guests. Hopefully that will help cut down the wait time........



Thats what we did and had no problems riding multiple times each morning or night. Also use the single riders line. They don't point that out much or advertise it. Just ask a TM where it is the first time and keep using it. We walked right up the left side of the line outside and right into the single rider line with no wait during the daytime hours. Many people just standing inline with no clue.


----------



## SashaFarce

Just got back. Did both Universal parks on Wednesday - we rode Forbidden Journey around 4:45 PM. Line posted wait said 10 minutes but it was around 15 - very manageable and we got to really see the castle. I was pleasantly surprised to learn all benches now have modified seating (I clearly don't keep up with things).


----------



## Harry Potter

Back home now.  I have just awoken from 7hrs sleep so although it's nearly 11pm here in London, I probably won't need to sleep much again overnight.

Will think about writing up a little trip report in the coming days, although I am not promising anything. 

Had a great time though, RPR looks awesome as does the grounds from the resort to the parks. Almost paradise really. The attractions were as good as I remembered them, although I have issues with Dragon Challenge and its minimal and cheap theming, which I will bring up in another thread.

However on my way back to the airport I left my suitcase in the Mears shuttle and joined the Virgin Atlantic check in queue. Only a few minutes later did I realise I had left my bags, so I ran back out to the drop-off point and just managed to catch the driver before he pulled away. Literally, if I had been 5 seconds later, I think I may have lost my suitcase forever. 

Oh, and here are my ride counts which I logged via Twitter:

Hulk x31
Spidey x12
Doctor Doom x1
Ripsaw Falls x4
Bluto's Barges x4
Forbidden Journey x31 (coincidence same as Hulk)
Dragon Challenge x22 (13 Fireball, 9 Horntail)
Hippogriff x1
Cat in the Hat x1

Hollywood Rip Ride Rockit x2
Revenge of the Mummy x16
Jaws x1
MIB x7 (so bad at this, high score was 260k)
E.T. x1
Woody Nuthouse Coaster x1

Incidentally, my total lifetime ridecount for Forbidden Journey now stands at 58, and it hasn't even been open for 12 months yet. And I don't even live in the US. Can anyone beat that?


----------



## mesaboy2

Harry Potter said:


> However on my way back to the airport I left my suitcase in the Mears shuttle and joined the Virgin Atlantic check in queue. Only a few minutes later did I realise I had left my bags, so I ran back out to the drop-off point and just managed to catch the driver before he pulled away. Literally, if I had been 5 seconds later, *I think I may have lost my suitcase forever.*



Couldn't you just have intoned "Accio Samsonite"?


----------



## macraven

Harry Potter said:


> However on my way back to the airport I left my suitcase in the Mears shuttle and joined the Virgin Atlantic check in queue. Only a few minutes later did I realise I had left my bags, so I ran back out to the drop-off point and just managed to catch the driver before he pulled away. Literally, if I had been 5 seconds later, I think I may have lost my suitcase forever.


----------



## Harry Potter

mesaboy2 said:


> Couldn't you just have intoned "Accio Samsonite"?


----------



## mesaboy2

Harry Potter said:


>



Glad you had a good time and didn't lose your luggage.  58 times is, uh, seriously impressive.  I might be at 15 or so, and I'm a two hour drive away.


----------



## MrSteve

HP friends,

My family and I arrive in Orlando Tuesday and will be there June 8-10.  Staying off-site and frankly so worried about long lines at WW that my hair is falling out (although I really should blame my maternal grandfather for the baldness).

SashaFarce, I assume from your report that from 4:45pm onward FJ and the rest of Hogsmeade was not too crowded?

Thanks.


----------



## jacksg@l

Thanks for all the good advice and help from everyone.  This is our first "short-3 total days" trip to UA/IoA (the first two were 5 days and 7 days) and I want to make sure we fit everything in (new things and old favorites in).  We took total advantage of the single rider line at Everest at Disney and rode 3 times in a row.


----------



## tink20

Yesterday (Wed. 6/8) wait time was 75min from around 3-5. @ 6:15 it dropped to 45 min.  I rode in the single rider line, and got through in less than 20min.   If using early entry, hardly no wait at all, even if you do Olivanders first (which we did, with a 10min. wait).


----------



## macraven

MrSteve said:


> HP friends,
> 
> My family and I arrive in Orlando Tuesday and will be there June 8-10.  Staying off-site and frankly so worried about long lines at WW that my hair is falling out (although I really should blame my maternal grandfather for the baldness).
> 
> SashaFarce, I assume from your report that from 4:45pm onward FJ and the rest of Hogsmeade was not too crowded?
> 
> Thanks.





jacksg@l said:


> Thanks for all the good advice and help from everyone.  This is our first "short-3 total days" trip to UA/IoA (the first two were 5 days and 7 days) and I want to make sure we fit everything in (new things and old favorites in).  We took total advantage of the single rider line at Everest at Disney and rode 3 times in a row.





many homies are saying for the present time period, to go back to parry hotter section after 4:30 or even after 7:00/if park opened late, and have little wait for FJ lines......


----------



## TallandGoofy

Here is our experience from this past Tuesday, June 7th.  We arrived just before 8 (7:45ish) for the early access and there was already a line going back to City Walk.  So, first off, I'd say, if you are going to take advantage of the EA, then get there by 7:30 or earlier.  We got to WWoHP by 8:10 or so.  Ollivanders already had a 30 minute wait so we skipped that.  FJ had 10 minutes posted and we did tour only first.  Mistake...not a HUGE one, but when we got into the regular line the wait had jumped to 20.  No biggie.

After FJ we grabbed a frozen  butterbeer.  Took some pics then went into the shops.  We headed out of WWoHP  a little after 9 and it was getting really crowded.  I think the wait was at 30 or 40 by then and shops were filling up.  

We never went back to see it in the evening.  We were doing  both parks in one day so ran out of time.  Had a great day, though!  

I know it's been said before, but let me just say it again....don't bring bags with you.  Leave em in a stroller or with someone prior to.  The Locker line is just stupidly long.  It was so nice to walk right by it and go right in.  Also, after we toured the first time, we walked through the locker room and got right  back in line.  Nice!


----------



## damo

TallandGoofy said:


> Here is our experience from this past Tuesday, June 7th.  We arrived just before 8 (7:45ish) for the early access and there was already a line going back to City Walk.  So, first off, I'd say, if you are going to take advantage of the EA, then get there by 7:30 or earlier.  We got to WWoHP by 8:10 or so.  Ollivanders already had a 30 minute wait so we skipped that.  FJ had 10 minutes posted and we did tour only first.  Mistake...not a HUGE one, but when we got into the regular line the wait had jumped to 20.  No biggie.
> 
> After FJ we grabbed a frozen  butterbeer.  Took some pics then went into the shops.  We headed out of WWoHP  a little after 9 and it was getting really crowded.  I think the wait was at 30 or 40 by then and shops were filling up.
> 
> We never went back to see it in the evening.  We were doing  both parks in one day so ran out of time.  Had a great day, though!
> 
> I know it's been said before, but let me just say it again....don't bring bags with you.  Leave em in a stroller or with someone prior to.  The Locker line is just stupidly long.  It was so nice to walk right by it and go right in.  Also, after we toured the first time, we walked through the locker room and got right  back in line.  Nice!



Since you can tour anytime without a line, I wouldn't waste the early entry hour with a tour.


----------



## TallandGoofy

damo said:


> Since you can tour anytime without a line, I wouldn't waste the early entry hour with a tour.



Agreed!  Should have done that later but wanted to get the whole story line since you get kind of rushed past some parts.  Would have been fine to get it later, though.  Ride is fun either way!


----------



## Mickey Fliers

We started our day yesterday (Sunday, June 12th) with the early entry at WWOHP. We arrived at turnstiles at 7:30 and were among a few of the first people there. They opened the gates a few minutes early and we were in Hogsmeade a few minutes after 8:00. The line for Olivanders was already pretty long so we went straight to FJ. We walked right on and used child swap, which was very easy. After I rode with big kids and DH rode with big kids, we headed away from the castle. 

FoH had no wait and neither did DC. Crowds in the street and in the shops were pretty heavy. Word of advice, don't take your strollers into the shops if you can help it. The shops are very small. Hogs head was not yet serving, so for butterbeer you had to wait in very long lines at the carts or go into Three Broomsticks. 

We left the area at 9:30 and it was getting very crowded. However, we went back at 7:00 and it was practically empty. FJ was a walk on, as well as DC and FoH. Olivanders was about a 15-20 min wait, and honestly it wasn't worth any longer. Way over hyped. Butterbeer lines were very short or non existent. 

The evening experience was great. We couldn't believe the lack of crowds.  Although, it wasn't dark yet so the lights weren't on.


----------



## minnie mouse ears

We waited until later in the afternoon to go to the Harry Potter area. It was crowded but not as bad as I had feared.  We ended up leaving & coming back towards the very end of the day.  At that point, the wait for the castle was only 30 minutes long. It was well worth the wait!  I loved it.   One quick tip, use Childswap if you have small kids.  We had a 4 year old with us and he loved seeing the castle but was to small to ride.  They had a great little room in the castle for the family to sit and take turns riding.  In the Dueling dragon ride, they actually allowed us to jump ahead of a lot of people to go to a seperate line for the child swap.  Again, they had a great little area to wait.   

We skipped the wand shop since the wait was so long.  Also, we refused to let our 4 kids buy a wand outside the castle because they were $31 each according to my husband.  Yikes!  

So to sum it up.... I highly recommend Child Swap and going at the very end of the day if you don't want to fight the morning crowd.  The Flight of the Hipograff only had a 10 minute wait in the last couple of hours.  We were able to ride Hulk and Spiderman and the water rides by walking right on after opening since 90% of the crowd seemed to be heading for HP.  Universal is nice and had a few great rides but the draw for me was Harry Potter.  It was worth the admission cost for one day.  We did 6 days of Disney and one in IOA.


----------



## mesaboy2

Mickey Fliers said:


> We started our day yesterday (Sunday, June 12th) with the early entry at WWOHP. We arrived at turnstiles at 7:30 and were among a few of the first people there. They opened the gates a few minutes early and we were in Hogsmeade a few minutes after 8:00. *The line for Olivanders was already pretty long* so we went straight to FJ. We walked right on and used child swap, which was very easy. After I rode with big kids and DH rode with big kids, we headed away from the castle.



I'm confused.  If you were there for early entry and among a few of the first people there, how was the line to Ollivander's "pretty long"?  Where did those people come from?


----------



## Mickey Fliers

Well, we got caught in the one turnstile that was acting up and by the time we got back to WWOHP the line for Olivanders was easily 80 people deep. It was very plausible that even though were only 5 people deep at the turnstiles upon arriving, we were passed by lots that ran or got through their turnstile quickly. 

That bein said, at about 7:30, there were maybe 25 people in line. I wouldn't wait more than that. The show maybe lasted 5 minutes and is completely over hyped. Not sure why. Maybe because there is a lack of things to do in the area. Without doing Olivanders in the morning, we did 2 rides on FJ, 2 rides on DC, all the shops, got cash since credit mahines were down in the whole area, got butterbeer in Three Broomsticks, tried Pumpkin juice (blech!), and ate our Cauldron cakes from Honeydukes in an hour and a half.


----------



## Kathymford

I am in the beginning stages of planning my first Orlando trip. I didn't read ALL the posts, but here is what I am planning, please let me know if this sounds on target. FWIW, I'm going in early October, so hopefully less crowded.


Planning on going to IOA on a Tuesday, for possible lowest crowds
We will not be staying on-site, so with no early entry, go to Potterland after 430pm

So my list isn't long...any other quick tips?


----------



## mesaboy2

Kathymford said:


> I am in the beginning stages of planning my first Orlando trip. I didn't read ALL the posts, but here is what I am planning, please let me know if this sounds on target. FWIW, I'm going in early October, so hopefully less crowded.
> 
> 
> Planning on going to IOA on a Tuesday, for possible lowest crowds
> We will not be staying on-site, so with no early entry, go to Potterland after 430pm
> 
> So my list isn't long...any other quick tips?



I don't think you'll need to wait to get in WWoHP at all on a Tuesday in early October.  Take a peek earlier in the day and see if you can walk right in.  Should be among the lightest crowds all year.  Emphasis on the *should*.


----------



## MIChessGuy

Mickey Fliers said:


> Well, we got caught in the one turnstile that was acting up and by the time we got back to WWOHP the line for Olivanders was easily 80 people deep. It was very plausible that even though were only 5 people deep at the turnstiles upon arriving, we were passed by lots that ran or got through their turnstile quickly.



Sorry to wander off topic, but the entry system is something that has always burned me about Universal.  After making sure to arrive early and have a touring plan in place, I end up listening to five minutes of "Press down...a little harder....no, that's too hard...hmm, did this get demagnetized? ...  Okay, try it again....." as dozens of people rush past me.  Now that I have an AP, maybe I can avoid that this summer.


----------



## damo

MIChessGuy said:


> Sorry to wander off topic, but the entry system is something that has always burned me about Universal.  After making sure to arrive early and have a touring plan in place, I end up listening to five minutes of "Press down...a little harder....no, that's too hard...hmm, did this get demagnetized? ...  Okay, try it again....." as dozens of people rush past me.  Now that I have an AP, maybe I can avoid that this summer.



You still have to use the same scanner.  What we did this past vacation that had great results was rub our index finger on our clothing before we used the scanner.  It seemed to work extremely well then.


----------



## mesaboy2

Here now for couple hours while I pass through Orlando.  Walked right in to WWoHP at 1:30, posted FJ time 60 minutes, did SR in 10.  Ollivander's looks it's usual crazy wait, 45-60 minutes I'd guess.


----------



## ekraxa

We were in IOA on Sunday, June 5th.  Since our entire reason for going to Universal was Harry Potter we took the advice of people on this board and arrived early to be there at opening.  We also left all of our backpacks and camera cases at the hotel room.  

They opened about 15 minutes early and we followed the crowd to WWoHP.  We walked right onto Forbidden Journey, rode the Dragon Challenge, and made it through Ollivanders (where my 12 yo son was selected) and then ate a wonderful and relaxing lunch at Three Broomsticks all before noon.  We left WWoHP around 1 and the crowds were really starting to get intense.

Few things worth noting - the Dragon Challenge really is intense.  A young woman threw up in front of us as soon as she stepped off the ride.  The butter beer we bought in Three Broomsticks had this wonderful creamy foam on top that was simply divine!!!!  I watched them make it and it was something they sprayed on top of the drink after they filled the cup.  

The wand show at Ollivanders was neat but mostly just because my son was chosen.  Not sure it would have been worth the wait otherwise.  We waited longer for that than any other ride at IOA.

Thanks to everyone here for the advice on how to manage IOA!  Thanks to you we were able to experience the best of WWoHP!


----------



## mesaboy2

ekraxa said:


> The wand show at Ollivanders was neat but mostly just because my son was chosen.  Not sure it would have been worth the wait otherwise.  We waited longer for that than any other ride at IOA.



I consistently advise doing Ollivander's before anything else with early entry for this very reason.  Cute show, but not worth a long wait.


----------



## DVC Dude

I was there yesterday and my best advice is to go on the Singles lines as Harry Potter ride line was 90 minutes for non-singles and less than 5 minutes for singles. We went with a family of 4 and got lucky and rode 2x2.

The other best advice is to travel light and do NOT use the lockers as that was the reason the lines were so long.

Also, don't be cute and try to beat the lockers such as using the ones by the Fire and Ice rides as they only give 30-45 minutes and HP gives almost 2 hours grace periods.

Finally, get your butterbeer in 3 broomsticks as there is A/C and shade and tables to sit down.


----------



## ddd928

Returning to WWoHP in August but with two new visitors (one 13 year old but other 3 adults)...really flexible as to dates and want to do an afternoon and then whole next day in the park.  What days of week do you recommend?  First choice would be to fly in Monday and spend Monday and Tuesday in park...but think I read months ago that Wed is a better day?  Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Metro West

ddd928 said:


> Returning to WWoHP in August but with two new visitors (one 13 year old but other 3 adults)...really flexible as to dates and want to do an afternoon and then whole next day in the park.  What days of week do you recommend?  First choice would be to fly in Monday and spend Monday and Tuesday in park...but think I read months ago that Wed is a better day?  Any advice appreciated.


 Tuesday or Wednesday should work fine for you. It will still be busy in early August but the crowds should be at their lowest midweek.


----------



## dolphindan1

Can anyone give me an Idea of what Mid-sept will look like as far as crowds go...I am Planning IOA on Thursday the 15th and US on that Saturday....or may do Wed and Thursday....Just not sure what to expect...I have been to Universal several times but not since HP has opened


----------



## Kathymford

Most posters have said early to mid-week have the lower crowds...


----------



## macraven

dolphindan1 said:


> Can anyone give me an Idea of what Mid-sept will look like as far as crowds go...I am Planning IOA on Thursday the 15th and US on that Saturday....or may do Wed and Thursday....Just not sure what to expect...I have been to Universal several times but not since HP has opened



i have gone september 17 - 25 on one trip.
it was the lightest crowds i have experienced.

i always say go during the week.
best days for low crowds in the off season is tue- wed- thur.
mondays are also fairly good with low crowds.

parks close earlier in september.
but, you will not have issues with that as you can cover a lot during the day if you start at park opening time.
low crowds make it easier to do more.

be aware that the studio side has some attractions/rides that do not open when the park opens.
get the guide book when you enter the park to see the opening hours of some of those rides.

hit the wed and thurs days.
you mentioned that was one of the options.

do check the calendar to see if any special events will be held on those evenings.
sometimes when special events occur in the evening, the parks have more guests in them prior to their special event.

if you do the 15th and ioa on saturday, hit parry hotter first thing once you enter.
then go on your way through out the park.

do the parks during the day and when they close, hit city walk for a late meal.


----------



## Kathymford

Does anyone have any experience with operating hours in October? I've looked on their website, but they don't have anything posted yet. I am going on Oct 11th, which is the day after Columbus Day. Hopefully that's not substantial enough of a holiday to affect anything. Anyone have thoughts on this?


----------



## macraven

Kathymford said:


> Does anyone have any experience with operating hours in October? I've looked on their website, but they don't have anything posted yet. I am going on Oct 11th, which is the day after Columbus Day. Hopefully that's not substantial enough of a holiday to affect anything. Anyone have thoughts on this?



i'll be there that date also.
i stay onsite and plan to get to the park for early opening.
i haven't had an issues with crowds on that day in the past 5 years.

but, with the addition of parry hotter, who knows if that will be an issue for crowds from the offsite tourists.

most peeps are leaving after the columbus day weekend that morning.

the park should close 6:00 for the studios.
ioa stays open an hour later.

the fall schedule is used during that time period.


----------



## Minniegirl71

Question for anyone who could help me. We are going to universal this July for a day or 2 and I was wondering which day would be better. July 14-15 or July 18-19. Any info would be appreciated. I havent been to universal since 1994. I am bringing my husband,DS-15 and DD-10. If that helps.
Thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## Metro West

Minniegirl71 said:


> Question for anyone who could help me. We are going to universal this July for a day or 2 and I was wondering which day would be better. July 14-15 or July 18-19. Any info would be appreciated. I havent been to universal since 1994. I am bringing my husband,DS-15 and DD-10. If that helps.
> Thanks for any help you can offer.


 I think the new HP movie is coming out on 7/15 so you should avoid IOA like the plague. I would wait and visit on either 7/18 or 7/19.


----------



## MrShiny

And LeakyCon (HP Convention) is at Universal July 13-17, so I'd go with 18-19.


----------



## macraven

MrShiny said:


> And LeakyCon (HP Convention) is at Universal July 13-17, so I'd go with 18-19.



but the special hotel rates for leakycon is valid thru the 20th.

that could make a difference on the crowd level at parry hotter section for the few days after the convention ends.

just a thought..


----------



## Minniegirl71

Thanks!


----------



## gopherit

We were at US/IOA from June 7-10.  We didn't bother doing IOA since we were checking in from Disney to RPH at about 12 pm on the first day - so we just spent our time over at US and basically did everything we wanted to do there 3 times over, LOL, grabbed dinner @ NBA, watched some of the playoff and crashed in the hotel.  NExt day, we couldn't seem to get our rears in gear and were over at the IOA gates at about 8:15.  Ugh.  Got through turnstiles and just as we are about mid-way to HP world, dash it all - they let EVERYONE through.  SO much for 1 hr early entry!  Half hour at best that day.  And those folks were ready and RUNNING... right past us!  Wild stuff, man, just wild....their black robes wafting behind them, blowing us away...  Not even a well-performed patronum was gonna deter that crowd.  So we kept on plodding along and got to HP world and the line for FJ was already at 45 min.  LIne for Olivander's was long but figured eh, let's get er done.  Did that - and agree that it's good for 1 time only and a bit over-hyped.  Kids did Dueling Dragons w/ their dad, I took little man to FoH, and we left HP world.  At that time - FJ line posted was 120 min.  That's just crazy talk... and yet, I saw lemmings joining the line.  No way, sez I.  So we left to ride all the other stuff IOA has to offer.  After touring park, getting sopping wet, and then changing clothes, we went back to Pottersville around 3 pm.  Wait time was posted at 30 min, so we went for it.  Trouble was - ride kept having tech difficulties, so our 30 min wait turned into 40...50...60...  We were doing child swap, and we FINALLY reached the child swap "room" at 4:30.  UGh.  It was quite full, and frankly, while I appreciate the TV screen and seating, it was too crowded to enjoy.  PLus - a few eager-beaver parents were all huddled at the half-door, so it started to feel a bit claustrophobic and "dungeonish" in there after just a few minutes!  Fortunately - it wasn't long before my DH and older gopher pups returned, and it was oh so nice that they let my three elders ride again with me - sort of took the sting out of a 1.5 hr wait for them.  After that, we did the roller coasters again (FoH for litte guy and me, dragons for elders, and left HP world.  After dinner at Mythos, we went back to HP at about 6:45pm.  Ahhhh, much better.  THe streets were no longer body-pressed-to-body, and wait for FJ was posted at 30 min.  We did single-rider and rode 3 times, no sweat, no wait.  The butterbeer lines, however, remained long - 10--12 deep.  Ironically, however - 3 Broomsticks was practically empty.  We walked right in, got our drinks, sat down, and even as we left - the lines continued to be dauntingly long at the carts... even as they SAW us exit 3 broomsticks, cups in hand!  Amazing.

We tried the early entry 2 more times that week - (getting there far earlier) and also came back in the evening the next day.  So with 2 full days, 2 half-days of park-hopping, I believe my kids logged around 12-15 turns on FJ, in addition to multiple rides on all the other rides in the park.  Frankly - I wouldn't bother with the early entry.  We did as much - no, make that more - in the evenings as we ever did in the morning - with no running!  And we could have slept in!


----------



## yulilin3

Yesterday, Sunday June 19th.
We were at the turnstiles at 7:30 for 8am opening. They opened the gates at 7:50am. Went to Hulkm rode twice, Spiderman once, did all of the rides on Seuss Landing. Walked over to WWOHP, got there around 9:20am. Forbbiden Journey was 15min. Ollivander's liune was all the way to where they do the Frog Chorus show 
Did FJ, kids went on Dragon's Challenge (5min) walked around, bought some stuff. Got reservations for Mythos for 11:30am (I love this restaurant) got out at 12:45pm, did Poseidon's Fury, Jurassic Park, kids played at the water area for 2 hours. Went back to WWOHP around 4:30pm, FJ was 30min. DC still 5min did Ollivanders with a 15 min, wait, twice (my DD wanted to get picked but both times the Wand Master picked adults). did FJ one more time (20min) started heading out, everything else was 5min. around 6pm


----------



## TXMemaw

We were there this past Friday, June 17th.  Arrived around 4:30 pm, headed over to IOA and had dinner at Mythos.  It was getting very dark and windy outside as we finished up eating but we decided to go ahead and venture over to WWOHP.  Got there just as the rain started and then the skies opened up for about 20 minutes or so.  We waited (along with everyone else who didn't want to get soaked) in the Owlery (the porch outside Dervish and Banges) and when the rain slowed down, we headed straight over to FJ.  The posted wait time was 30 minutes but we were on the ride in less than 20.  When we came out, the posted wait time was only 10 minutes.  This was around 6:45 or so.  Much different from our previous trips there!  I do think that the rain made an impact but then again, it was also raining the last two times we were there (October and March) and the lines on both those trips were close to over an hour long for FJ.  I'm sure things will be picking back up in a few weeks when the new movie is released.  I did notice that the line for the wand shop was shorter than anytime I've seen it over the last year, but I guess there were those crazy people who waited in the rain (they were SOAKED when we went past) so as not to lose their spots!!!


----------



## spreadingpixiedust

sorry if this has been asked before....

We will be staying at WDW Grand Floridian Nov 14-19.  We are planning to go to Universal (both parks) on Thur the 17th. (Have never been there and are MAJOR HP fans)

Will the crowds be low like they are projected to be at Disney?  Also, with a party of six (adults) would a limo or other private transportation be best?  What would everyone recommend?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## goofyredraider

Hi,
I am planning our first Disney trip and one day at IOA for my HP & Marvel-obsessed crew.  Unfortunately, we will be in Orlando from July 11 (arrival) - July 18.  I know Leaky Con is going on (thanks to this forum) from the 13-17.  Our options for IOA were July 13 or 15, and I figured the 13th would be the best bet because of the movie coming out at midnight on the 15th. I thought the park would be insane then. Did I choose the right day for our itinerary in your opinion?

Also, I am trying to figure out what would be best. Should we do WWoHP first, or save it for the evening?  I don't think I could forgive myself if my daughter (9- avid reader and HP fan) missed it altogether...so I'm trying to figure out if we should knock it out first, or save it for later in the evening.  
Thanks for any advice you could provide!


----------



## mesaboy2

spreadingpixiedust said:


> sorry if this has been asked before....
> 
> We will be staying at WDW Grand Floridian Nov 14-19.  We are planning to go to Universal (both parks) on Thur the 17th. (Have never been there and are MAJOR HP fans)
> 
> *Will the crowds be low like they are projected to be at Disney?*  Also, with a party of six (adults) would a limo or other private transportation be best?  What would everyone recommend?
> 
> Thank you for your help!



Should be.

Don't know the answers to the rest of your questions, sorry.


----------



## mesaboy2

goofyredraider said:


> Hi,
> I am planning our first Disney trip and one day at IOA for my HP & Marvel-obsessed crew.  Unfortunately, we will be in Orlando from July 11 (arrival) - July 18.  I know Leaky Con is going on (thanks to this forum) from the 13-17.  Our options for IOA were July 13 or 15, and I figured the 13th would be the best bet because of the movie coming out at midnight on the 15th. I thought the park would be insane then. *Did I choose the right day for our itinerary in your opinion?*



Based on those choices, yes.  Also, any Wednesday should be less crazy than Friday, even in the middle of peak season.



goofyredraider said:


> Also, I am trying to figure out what would be best. Should we do WWoHP first, or save it for the evening?  I don't think I could forgive myself if my daughter (9- avid reader and HP fan) missed it altogether...so I'm trying to figure out if we should knock it out first, or save it for later in the evening.
> Thanks for any advice you could provide!



Early morning and near close are the best times to go crowd-wise for sure.  There are pros and cons to each:

-  Evening has a great atmosphere and cool lighting, but you're setting yourself up for a limited time in the area.  Also no guarantee you could walk right in without having to wait.

-  Morning assures you all the time you need, but it will be hot already and the crowds will be large.  Still better than midday though.

I can't make the decision for you.  Good luck and have fun whatever you decide!


----------



## MoonFaerie

Do you all think Thurs Dec 16 will be early enough to beat the holiday crowds? We can't fit IOA in any early because we're doing the platinum plan at Disney at the beginning of our trip. We won't be on site for early entry or anything.


----------



## mesaboy2

MoonFaerie said:


> Do you all think Thurs Dec 16 will be early enough to beat the holiday crowds? We can't fit IOA in any early because we're doing the platinum plan at Disney at the beginning of our trip. We won't be on site for early entry or anything.



Yeah, you're probably okay.


----------



## goofyredraider

mesaboy2 said:


> Based on those choices, yes.  Also, any Wednesday should be less crazy than Friday, even in the middle of peak season.
> 
> 
> 
> Early morning and near close are the best times to go crowd-wise for sure.  There are pros and cons to each:
> 
> -  Evening has a great atmosphere and cool lighting, but you're setting yourself up for a limited time in the area.  Also no guarantee you could walk right in without having to wait.
> 
> -  Morning assures you all the time you need, but it will be hot already and the crowds will be large.  Still better than midday though.
> 
> I can't make the decision for you.  Good luck and have fun whatever you decide!



Great! I appreciate your feedback.  I think we will try right when we get to the park and then again before we leave that evening. The ambiance at night might be really cool! 

One other question if you don't mind - regarding the bag issue.  Are there lockers there, or should we just plan on doing the "child swap" line (I think there is one) so id doesn't become an issue?


----------



## mesaboy2

goofyredraider said:


> Great! I appreciate your feedback.  I think we will try right when we get to the park and then again before we leave that evening. The ambiance at night might be really cool!
> 
> One other question if you don't mind - regarding the bag issue.  Are there lockers there, or should we just plan on doing the "child swap" line (I think there is one) so id doesn't become an issue?



There are lockers for Dragon Challenge and for Forbidden Journey.  They are free for a time tied to the wait time expected for their respective ride.  The locker line for FJ is long, but you can skip it if you're doing the child-swap thing.

There isn't a child-swap queue.  In addition to the main queue, which has all the bells and whistles, there is:

- The single rider queue, which is pretty quick but misses almost the entire main queue.
- The castle tour queue, which let's you see most of the cool parts of the main queue, but without the option to ride FJ at the end.

You are likely to be able to do both of these queues in much less time than the main queue once.


----------



## kingken

hi all
on the locker issue, does anyone know if there are lockers at the front of IOA althoughi have been a couple years ago i cant remember, does'nt matter if free or not just think it might be a better bet to leave the wifes bag there than the crazy lines at FJ, thanks


----------



## Brandis

Why not just travelling light and leave the bag at the hotel or in the car (if it doesn't contain any valuables).


----------



## 19lottie82

I went to IoA on Sunday 12th June and US on Friday 17th of June, both days around 4pm. On arrival all the ques were maximum (Forbidden Journey) 30 minutes and by 7pm were about 10 minutes. Single rider ques were basically just walk on. US was very very quiet, even at 4pm, 15 mins ques maximum. Pleasantly surprised!


----------



## Harry Potter

Yesterday, June 22, queues were very high for all of the park. Forbidden Journey reached an hour by I think 10-11am and was still at 55 minutes by 7pm. At one time around midafternoon it reached 115 minutes.

Midafternoon, each of the three water rides were above an hour, with Ripsaw Falls hitting 75 minutes. That does seem to be the most popular of the wate rides for some reason. Maybe people think Popeye gets you TOO wet?


----------



## damo

Harry Potter said:


> Yesterday, June 22, queues were very high for all of the park. Forbidden Journey reached an hour by I think 10-11am and was still at 55 minutes by 7pm. At one time around midafternoon it reached 115 minutes.
> 
> Midafternoon, each of the three water rides were above an hour, with Ripsaw Falls hitting 75 minutes. That does seem to be the most popular of the wate rides for some reason. Maybe people think Popeye gets you TOO wet?



Sounds like summer crowds have arrived.


----------



## Harry Potter

damo said:


> Sounds like summer crowds have arrived.



As I write this now, BEFORE 9AM Orlando time, the line for FJ is already at 100 minutes this morning. 

Possibly Deathly Hallows Part 2 Fever is building up already?

All other lines are ok, as you would expect for this early, but FJ is so popular.


----------



## damo

Harry Potter said:


> As I write this now, BEFORE 9AM Orlando time, the line for FJ is already at 100 minutes.



Then I guess it is official.  Summer crowds HAVE arrived!


----------



## goofyredraider

Good to know.  I wish we could leave the bag, but unfortunately, with three kiddos...I need "stuff" with me. 

And ugh...about the lines already.  I guess we'll just make the best out of it.


----------



## LGithens

I am hoping to do a Universal trip (and probably won't be able to help not doing at least one trip over to WDW) 

I am flexible.  We've only done Universal once, we are kind of Disney snobs.  But I want to see the new Harry Potter area, so I want to try to find a time to go when the crowds will be somewhat lighter.  We've already got a Disney trip planned for Sept, and could probably run over during that time, but I was thinking of going down in Oct or maybe even November and make it pretty much just a Universal trip.

So any suggestions on a better time to choose and can you give me an idea of how busy the HP area is during these times?

My plan is to read the books, and watch the movies before going.  Seriously, I've only read the first one, and never seen any of the movies.  But the one of my friends just got back from Universal and her pictures have me motivated to go and experience it for myself!
Lori


----------



## mesaboy2

LGithens said:


> I am flexible.  We've only done Universal once, we are kind of Disney snobs.  But I want to see the new Harry Potter area, so I want to try to find a time to go when the crowds will be somewhat lighter.  We've already got a Disney trip planned for Sept, and could probably run over during that time, but I was thinking of going down in Oct or maybe even November and make it pretty much just a Universal trip.
> 
> So any suggestions on a better time to choose and can you give me an idea of how busy the HP area is during these times?



I would say early October or early November would be best.  Try to avoid Columbus Day weekend or Veterans Day weekend.  They won't be bad, but they'll be worse than the surrounding days.  You really can't go wrong with September either.

WWoHP will always be busy for the foreseeable future, but I doubt you'll have to deal with timed-entry passes to the area during these times, especially if you're there on a weekday.

And I used to be a Disney snob too, but I was cured.  I love 'em both!


----------



## Danibelle

I just got back from Orlando and this is what I experienced:  IOA opened at 8:00 and I arrived at about 9:00.  I went straight to WWOHP and found a 120 min. wait for Forbidden Journey.  We decided to go ahead and wait because I was afraid of even longer waits as the day went on.  Later in the day, the wait went down to 90 min.  Other rides in IOA varied from 10 min. to 65 min.  It was very hot and crowded in the park but we still had a great time (although we didn't get on many rides that day).  I do recommend visiting WWOHP at least once.  The ride is terrific and the theming is picture perfect!  

FYI: At 9:00 a.m., we didn't have to deal with the timed entry although CM were counting customers as they entered WWOHP.


----------



## Missyrose

LGithens said:


> I am hoping to do a Universal trip (and probably won't be able to help not doing at least one trip over to WDW)
> 
> I am flexible.  We've only done Universal once, we are kind of Disney snobs.  But I want to see the new Harry Potter area, so I want to try to find a time to go when the crowds will be somewhat lighter.  We've already got a Disney trip planned for Sept, and could probably run over during that time, but I was thinking of going down in Oct or maybe even November and make it pretty much just a Universal trip.
> 
> So any suggestions on a better time to choose and can you give me an idea of how busy the HP area is during these times?
> 
> My plan is to read the books, and watch the movies before going.  Seriously, I've only read the first one, and never seen any of the movies.  But the one of my friends just got back from Universal and her pictures have me motivated to go and experience it for myself!
> Lori



We went this past October (Oct. 31) and thought the experience was as good as it was going to get for a VERY popular attraction. We got there about a half-hour before the regular opening. They let us in about 10 minutes later and we followed the mini-crowd of people back to WWoHP. We were a group of four adults so we bypassed Olivanders and headed straight for FJ. We stashed our stuff in the lockers just off Filches Emporium (which saved us from standing in the line for lockers at the entrance of FJ). And we were on the ride in less than five minutes. We got off, ran through again in less than 10 minutes. We then did the castle tour to take pictures. We got out and the park had filled considerably. We wandered around for a while, but with the added people it wasn't much fun, so we headed to other parts of IOA with the plan to return to WWoHP that evening. We did return at about 6 (ahead of an 8:00 close) and were able to do FJ and the rest of the rides with no wait (FotHG 3 times) and were able to shop in the nearly empty shops until about an hour after the park closed. All in all, my advice would be to go early to hit the things you REALLY want to do, but save the bul of WWoHP for the evening hours. The bonus is that place is REALLY magical all lit up at night.


----------



## macraven

LGithens said:


> I am hoping to do a Universal trip (and probably won't be able to help not doing at least one trip over to WDW)
> 
> I am flexible.  We've only done Universal once, we are kind of Disney snobs.  But I want to see the new Harry Potter area, so I want to try to find a time to go when the crowds will be somewhat lighter.  We've already got a Disney trip planned for Sept, and could probably run over during that time, but I was thinking of going down in Oct or maybe even November and make it pretty much just a Universal trip.
> 
> So any suggestions on a better time to choose and can you give me an idea of how busy the HP area is during these times?
> 
> 
> Lori



lori, you can't go wrong in going early november.
if you go the first week, it will be a very low attendance time period.

great rates at the onsite hotels during this time period.


----------



## MoonFaerie

I have 1 more question. We re-worked our plans a little, and we'll be at IOA on Wed. Dec 14. Do you think we'll need the express pass? Their website is showing the pass as only cost $20 for that day, so I assume they don't expect huge crowds. Thoughts?


----------



## macraven

you should be fine for crowds dec 14th.

if you decide you need the epp, buy them that day you are in the park.


if you buy them in advance and change your mind, there are no refunds.


the epp 's are date and park stamped for usage.


----------



## dd50

We went to IOA on Tues and Thursday.  On Tuesday we got there about 6:30 and they let us in at 6:45.  My kids went on the rides with no problems.  At about 7:50 masses of people were coming in.  

On Thursday we got there about 7:15 and there was already a 45 minute wait for FJ.  They rode single rider.  

Both nights that we went back it was still packed with 120 minute waits.


----------



## Metro West

dd50 said:


> We went to IOA on Tues and Thursday.  On Tuesday we got there about 6:30 and they let us in at 6:45.  My kids went on the rides with no problems.  At about 7:50 masses of people were coming in.
> 
> On Thursday we got there about 7:15 and there was already a 45 minute wait for FJ.  They rode single rider.
> 
> Both nights that we went back it was still packed with 120 minute waits.


 Yup...welcome to summer.


----------



## FrancieNolan

We are locals trying to fit in one last night before our black out dates. I'm hopeful that we will be able to experience the entire park HP specifically  tomorrow (Sunday) at night to see things lit up, which we haven't done as of yet. Hoping that the usual low crowds we've encountered on Sunday lasts one more day before summer really & truly kicks in


----------



## llb

My lifes work has me work in locked mental health units, working with the criminally ill and the like.  And the only thing I fear is the wait at HP.  I am planning on going July 8 staying at Royal Palms and leaving on July 9. I have read this thread and what I learned is that I am going on the two worse days-Friday and Saturday. The other item I learned is that it is sometimes better to go at night-crowd wise.  The third item I read but have not learned is that there are two types of line, a ride line and a castle line-but I haven't figured out what that means-enlightenment appreciated from you vets. As well theres two places to stand in line-by Jurassic Park and another site (name escapes me) I think my best bet is to try it Friday night, time suggestion is appreciated and then early entry on Saturday.  It seems its best not to bring any bags, ride HP and then go back to the hotel for any bag and continue going to the rest of the park.  Help is appreciated and needed in all areas!


----------



## mesaboy2

llb said:


> My lifes work has me work in locked mental health units, working with the criminally ill and the like.  And the only thing I fear is the wait at HP.  I am planning on going July 8 staying at Royal Palms and leaving on July 9. I have read this thread and what I learned is that I am going on the two worse days-Friday and Saturday. The other item I learned is that it is sometimes better to go at night-crowd wise.  The third item I read but have not learned is that there are two types of line, a ride line and a castle line-but I haven't figured out what that means-enlightenment appreciated from you vets. As well theres two places to stand in line-by Jurassic Park and another site (name escapes me) I think my best bet is to try it Friday night, time suggestion is appreciated and then early entry on Saturday.  It seems its best not to bring any bags, ride HP and then go back to the hotel for any bag and continue going to the rest of the park.  Help is appreciated and needed in all areas!



For FJ, there are three lines:

1.  Main line--see all of queue, ride ride.  Takes the longest.
2.  Single Rider line--see almost none of queue, ride ride.  Takes 30 minutes at the most.
3.  Castle Tour--see almost all of queue, exit without riding.  Never seen any wait.


----------



## thepowellfamily

Hello, new poster, avid Lurker here.

I've been to HP before, but always at night to beat the crowds.  I love it at night, but I'd actually like to see the park during the day.  I'm starting to feel like a vampire.  

I'm worried about HP-land being full and TPTB closing access to HP-land like in 2010.

I'm going to LeakyCon and will ride FJ and see O's at the after-hours event, as they are indoor atractions anyway.  But I've never been on DC or FotH, as I found them too dark at night to appreciate the set dressing, which is my favorite part of HP-land... the atmosphere.  Only my husband is going to ride DC anyway.  I just want pictures.

We have early admission, but I'm not really enthused about 6:45am.  I have the breakfast scheduled at 9:30.  

If I came at 8am on Friday, could he get on FotH and DC with a short wait?  They didn't seem to be as popular as FJ.  Also, should I shop first at Honeydukes before riding the Hippogriff?  I know the shops get crowded, as well and I just need a Cauldron Cake or two at the Honeydukes bakery and some bottles of pumpkin juice for later snacking.

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## SharonLowe

Just back from Orlando.  Went to Universal on Sunday, June 26.  Arrived at HP around 8:30; Park had opened at 8 (when I had last checked, park was opening at 9 so we thought we were early....).  Walked right on WWOHP; said it was a 30 minute wait but the "wait" was just the walk through the castle.  Wait for Olivander's was over an hour; "kids" waited while I did other things and got them butter beer.  After having done it, I wonder why so many people wait in that line - total waste of time for a 2 minute, at most, "show".  Just go to the shop and pick your wand or go to the carts that now sell wands.  Did the Griffin ride; used express pass; wait for regular was 30 minutes.  Again, not worth that long of a wait - ride is way too short.  We love HP but this park is a bit hyped up; only the one ride worth any wait.


----------



## DonnettaR

We are sneaking in a day at IOA to see Harry Potter before our Disney cruise.  What do you think the crowds will be like so soon after the movie release?


----------



## OrcaPotter

I also went this past Sunday, June 26th.  It was the first time I've gone on a Sunday, so I was interested to see if the theory about it being slower on this day was true.  Turns it is, for the most part.  WWoHP was still the busiest area with the longest waits, but I judge a "light" crowd in that area by how big the open spaces are in Hogsmeade (in the area in front of the Three Broomsticks, there was hardly anyone, and that's a first).  The wait for DC was the longest I'd ever seen (45 min) but honestly, most of your "wait" for that ride is just getting through the obnoxiously long queue.  I was playing tour guide for 2 friends who had never been, so we did DC when it was a 30 minute wait.  We waited for the front row, so in total, it came a little close to that but otherwise, I'd say 20 minutes max.  The posted wait for FH was 30 minutes, but we waited maybe 10-15 tops.  This was all around 2:30 in the afternoon, earlier than I normally would have attempted to do anything in the area but I was with early-to-rise, early-to-leave folks.  We had walked on to nearly every other ride in the park prior to that.  FJ at that time had a posted wait of 90 minutes, so we did the castle tour with no wait, then did the single riders line.  We waited maybe 15-20 minutes.

We did not attempt Ollivander's.  I've seen it once, and would only do it again if there was no wait.  The line wasn't as long as I've seen it in the past, but still at least a 45 minute wait.  The shops had no lines out front otherwise, yet it was still uncomfortable if you just wanted to browse.  Honestly, the prices they are charging for even a simple keychain make Disney look like a bargain ... and folks don't seem to notice.  I don't have nearly as many of the cool things there simply because it's just priced way over what they're worth.  I had finally remembered to bring my Gryffindor sling bag back to see if they would exchange it--the cheap "fabric" ripped clean wide open on the bottom seam after I used it once, holding only my wallet.  And this gem had cost me $20.  A manager agreed that that was ridiculous, but the cashier kept giving me this "look" as if I had caused the bag to rip and was trying to cash in or something without my receipt.

Wait times fluctuated between long and semi-long for most of the afternoon depending on the popularity of the ride.  By 4 PM, though, we had done nearly every ride in the park (thanks to no waits for non-HP rides in the morning) and headed home.  I suspect crowds to be more intense during the upcoming holiday weekend, though.



DonnettaR said:


> We are sneaking in a day at IOA to see Harry Potter before our Disney cruise.  What do you think the crowds will be like so soon after the movie release?



I don't suspect there will be any difference in crowds than normal as result of the movie.  When part 1 was released, though, they DID have a passholder only event in the evening--which caused a lot of anger among many passholders because they limited the event to X amount of APs and not every AP received the invitation at the same time.  By the time I got my invite, the event was already completely booked.  I called to complain, was told I was not the only one upset, and that they were considering doing something again for part 2 and handling it a different way.  So far, nothing has been announced.


----------



## disneygirlinnj

My father and I are heading down Thursday but unfortunately we won't be able to get there until around 10am or 10:30.  Is it going to be useless trying to get to do all the HP stuff?  Not sure if we can squeeze Universal in on another day! Thanks!


----------



## gopherit

disneygirlinnj said:


> My father and I are heading down Thursday but unfortunately we won't be able to get there until around 10am or 10:30.  Is it going to be useless trying to get to do all the HP stuff?  Not sure if we can squeeze Universal in on another day! Thanks!



I wouldn't try it at 10:30 am...at least not FJ anyway... but would wander back at about 5 or 6 pm.  Not sure when park closes (8 or is it 9 pm now?)  but it ought to give you plenty of time to do FJ a few times, ride the coasters, wander the shops, and sip a butterbeer.


----------



## disneygirlinnj

gopherit said:


> I wouldn't try it at 10:30 am...at least not FJ anyway... but would wander back at about 5 or 6 pm.  Not sure when park closes (8 or is it 9 pm now?)  but it ought to give you plenty of time to do FJ a few times, ride the coasters, wander the shops, and sip a butterbeer.



Thank you!  I'm trying to convince him to go on Sat or Sun morning right when it opens instead so we'll see.  If not, I'll try to get him to go at night.  Thanks again!


----------



## mhelsley

Big potter fan but don't like heat, crowds and long waits so we have a trip planned(cruise & a few days at Disney)and i'm tring to figure out if we could/should add Universal/IOA.  This won't be our first time but first for Potter. The cruise part ends on Jan 2 so Universal could happen anywhere from 3-6 with the 3rd being a Tuesday. SO with the above info. would you or would you wait? If go for it what kind of game plan would you have include for both on property and off?  If no when do you think the best time for us would be? Thanxs for the help.


----------



## MrShiny

I would absolutely go at that time of year!  Should be cool and the holiday crowds gone.   If off site, enter wwohp about 2-3 hours before closing and you will have no trouble!


----------



## gailg3horses

We are thinking about trying to see harry potter area on August 2nd.  Its a tuesday.  There isn't anything special going on that I know of.  We have tried hp before and left bc the crowds were so thick they had a que set up to even get in w assigned entrance times and once inside you couldn't move.  Do you think we will be disappointed again on that date?


----------



## JennyMP03

I'm going on Monday, July 11.  We were planning to do Busch Gardens on Sunday, July 10... but we could switch the days and do IoA on Sunday instead.  I would like to go to IoA on the day that it is likely to be least crowded because we're most interested in the Harry Potter attractions.  Any advice on which day to visit IoA, Sunday or Monday, would be appreciated.  Thank you!


----------



## DisneyGayl

I've been stalking this thread to try to gauge what the crowds will be like during Christmas week.  Frankly, I'm worried about the level of crowds I've been reading about!  
We are having a week-long family reunion at WDW.  Our group of 16 is made up of a lot of teens and early 20 year olds.  The main thing they want to do in Orlando is see WWoHP.  We are planning to go on Wednesday, December 28 and Thursday, December 29.
From what I've read, it seems like the best plan for us is to get there before IOA opens and high-tail it to WWoHP as soon as we can!
If anyone has any advice on the best way for us to enjoy WWoHP, I'd greatly appreciate it!

Thanks!
Gayl


----------



## mesaboy2

DisneyGayl said:


> I've been stalking this thread to try to gauge what the crowds will be like during Christmas week.  Frankly, I'm worried about the level of crowds I've been reading about!
> We are having a week-long family reunion at WDW.  Our group of 16 is made up of a lot of teens and early 20 year olds.  The main thing they want to do in Orlando is see WWoHP.  We are planning to go on Wednesday, December 28 and Thursday, December 29.
> From what I've read, it seems like the best plan for us is to get there before IOA opens and high-tail it to WWoHP as soon as we can!
> If anyone has any advice on the best way for us to enjoy WWoHP, I'd greatly appreciate it!
> 
> Thanks!
> Gayl



Unfortunately, you are going to Orlando on the traditionally busiest week of the year for theme parks.  Yes, go as early as you can.  Onsite resort guests will have an hour head start on you, so still expect crowds when you are let in the park.  Only other suggestion for WWoHP is to go near park close, but you are obviously limiting your time there with this approach.  The advantages are that crowds usually start to die off the last hour or two, plus Hogsmeade looks fantastic at night.  Perhaps you can do both early morning and late night?  Good luck whatever you decide....

And !


----------



## MrShiny

I am a big fan of the last few hours approach.  WWoHP is not that big, so if crowds are low (as they often are near closing), you can do everything on a couple of hours (or less) easy. 

I suggest going the first day late - if you are really anxious go and do the rest of IOA first.   

Then you can decide if that was good enough to try again or if you really want to do opening.


----------



## consultant

I've been there week before Xmas which is not as bad as week after Xmas.  But I think my philosophy still holds true no matter when you go.  We are theme park addicts and have never waited in line more than 20-30 minutes any time of year at any park.  Lots of planning and due-diligence and sticking with your schedule is a must.  But here's what all my years of experience and research boil down to:

If the park isn't open past 8 PM, GO EARLY, BE AT GATES 20 MIN PRIOR TO OPENING AND DO ALL THE MOST POPULAR RIDES IN THE PARK ASAP.  Being there before 'rope drop' is CRUCIAL for the early morning strategy to work.  

If the park is open past 8, AND everyone in your party can last until closing, split the most popular rides between early morning and the last two hours before closing or if you don't get there for rope drop, do the 'second tier' rides first and the 'first tier' rides within the last 2 hours of closing.  Which you do early and which you do late depends on the park, the specific hours, and what your party wants to do most.  

For us West Coast people we had great success with a late morning arrival then stay until closing.  This way we didn't have to alter our time schedule that much, we ate lunch and dinner AFTER the peak periods.  When all the families with young children were pooped out after dinner, we were enjoying all the good rides with virtually no lines.

If you are coming from East Coast or MidWest and have young children that are up at the crack of dawn, you may not be able to do the late night thing.


----------



## DisneyGayl

Thank you to everyone for the advice and for welcoming me to the Disboards!

I like the idea of going to WWoHP at night before the park closes!

I checked the Universal Studios website - IOA is open until 11:00 pm during Christmas week.  That's good news!

So I think our plan will be to get to the park before it opens in the morning, ride and see what we can at WWoHP, tour the rest of IOA and Universal Studios, take a break in the middle of the day at my DS's condo and head back to the parks in the evening.  Since we are planning to spend two days at Universal Studios, I think we will have enough time to do all we want to do at the parks!

Thanks again!

Gayl


----------



## consultant

Keep in mind, that EVERYONE goes to WWOHP in the morn.  If you practically run there after the park opens, you'll avoid the lines, but go through the gates 15 min after the park opens, then good luck.  We got to the park about 30 min after opening. I stood for about 15 minutes at the junction where you turn right to go to the Studios side, waiting for people to go to the bathroom and get coffees.  90%+ of the people walking by went straight to IOA.  So, as planned, we went to the Studios side and rode rides like The Mummy twice with no line (my kids loved that ride)  I think some people go to WWOHP in the morn not only because for the first few minutes the lines are short, but mainly because their kids are impatient and that's what they are begging to do, and some families may only spend one day at Universal so they do the important things first.  With two days, I'd do one day you go to Studios right away and the other day you go to WWOHP right away so you can compare.

If you go to WWOHP and there's more than a half hour line for the main rides, you might consider immediately heading to Studios.  We found that it wasn't until a couple hours after opening that Studios started to build crowds as everyone goes to IOA in the morn.



DisneyGayl said:


> Thank you to everyone for the advice and for welcoming me to the Disboards!
> 
> I like the idea of going to WWoHP at night before the park closes!
> 
> I checked the Universal Studios website - IOA is open until 11:00 pm during Christmas week.  That's good news!
> 
> So I think our plan will be to get to the park before it opens in the morning, ride and see what we can at WWoHP, tour the rest of IOA and Universal Studios, take a break in the middle of the day at my DS's condo and head back to the parks in the evening.  Since we are planning to spend two days at Universal Studios, I think we will have enough time to do all we want to do at the parks!
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Gayl


----------



## Paula25

Major HP fans.  We're in the middle of our HP Movie Marathon - watching all the movies in the 2 weeks before we hit the midnight showing on July 14.

Any advice on a January trip?  We're thinking to visit US on Saturday, Jan 7 and hop over to IOA and WWOHP before it closes for the day if the waits are reasonable.  Then early morning arrival at IOA on Sunday, Jan 8 going straight to WWOHP at rope drop.  

Or should we do IOA on a weekday?  Should be smaller crowds that week, but the shorter the waits the better.  

What impact does the marathon at WDW have on crowds at US/IOA?

Thanks for the tips on the bags (we'll leave them at home) and the short cut through Seuss Landing!


----------



## consultant

Definitely go on a weekday if you have that option.  Crowds always less weekdays.  US gets a lot of local people in the parks on weekends.



Paula25 said:


> Major HP fans.  We're in the middle of our HP Movie Marathon - watching all the movies in the 2 weeks before we hit the midnight showing on July 14.
> 
> Any advice on a January trip?  We're thinking to visit US on Saturday, Jan 7 and hop over to IOA and WWOHP before it closes for the day if the waits are reasonable.  Then early morning arrival at IOA on Sunday, Jan 8 going straight to WWOHP at rope drop.
> 
> Or should we do IOA on a weekday?  Should be smaller crowds that week, but the shorter the waits the better.
> 
> What impact does the marathon at WDW have on crowds at US/IOA?
> 
> Thanks for the tips on the bags (we'll leave them at home) and the short cut through Seuss Landing!


----------



## DisneyGayl

This might be slightly off-topic, but where is the short-cut through Suess Landing?  I must have missed reading about that!

Thanks!

Gayl


----------



## Paula25

> This might be slightly off-topic, but where is the short-cut through Suess Landing? I must have missed reading about that!


Probably not technically a shortcut, but the discussion of which way to head to WWOHP clarified the issue for me.  Park maps can be misleading when it comes to the distance between attractions.


----------



## jfelcie

I am planning a trip to WDW and Universal for next year. We will be there June 23-July 4. We will be staying at Disney Boardwalk with teens and are thinking of going to Universal either Monday or Tuesday. How long are the waits for the big coasters, Spiderman and other major attractions? Also would like to see HP. Would we be able to do both parks in one day? We had no trouble in September and the the parks closed early. Just how bad are the summer crowds?


----------



## Harry Potter

How do I subscribe to this thread (and others) so that I get an email notification every time a new message is posted?


----------



## DizDragonfly

Harry Potter said:


> How do I subscribe to this thread (and others) so that I get an email notification every time a new message is posted?



Click on Thread Tools up above and choose subscribe.


----------



## Harry Potter

Thanks for the quick response!

I also found something out myself soon after posting, which is always the way!

Actually, it gives an option when you make a reply to a message.

So now I have chosen to subscribe to this thread and asked for an instant email notification...but what does this mean exactly?

Everytime someone replies to my post (i.e. quotes me), or everytime somebody adds anything to the thread? I would prefer the latter.


----------



## Brandis

By answering to the thread 

Below the message field where you write your text is a box called "Additional Options", in there is "Thread Subscription". I think, by default it's set to "Instant email notification" but you can set it differently as well.


----------



## mesaboy2

Harry Potter said:


> How do I subscribe to this thread (and others) so that I get an email notification every time a new message is posted?



Click on "User CP" in the light blue bar near the top of the page.  Then click on "Edit Options" down the left hand pane of the next page.  Scroll down to the "Messaging & Notifications" area, then click the list box for "Default Thread Subscription Mode" and pick your poison.


----------



## SAtella

It's worth the wait, no matter how long. I waited 90 min last summer just to get into the Harry Potter section. Another 75 min for the ride and 60 min for the butter beer. It was fantastic!


----------



## drag n' fly

Not sure if this has been asked but will part 2 of the movie coming out next week cause a surge of visitors again?


----------



## Pumbaa7287

There is going to be a surge due to LeakyCon happening next week, which is basically a giant fan convention for Harry Potter, this year being held at IOA.


----------



## Metro West

DisneyGayl said:


> This might be slightly off-topic, but where is the short-cut through Suess Landing?  I must have missed reading about that!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Gayl


 As soon as you pass over the bridge into Suess Landing from Port of Entry, make a left and go past Sneech Beach. Follow the path around and you'll come out at the entrance to Lost Continent. It's a little faster than walking through the area.


----------



## macraven

Harry Potter said:


> Thanks for the quick response!
> 
> I also found something out myself soon after posting, which is always the way!
> 
> Actually, it gives an option when you make a reply to a message.
> 
> So now I have chosen to subscribe to this thread and asked for an instant email notification...but what does this mean exactly?
> 
> Everytime someone replies to my post (i.e. quotes me), or everytime somebody adds anything to the thread? I would prefer the latter.





Brandis said:


> By answering to the thread
> 
> Below the message field where you write your text is a box called "Additional Options", in there is "Thread Subscription". I think, by default it's set to "Instant email notification" but you can set it differently as well.




i no longer get the email notifications to my email, haven't for over a year.
now some of my subscriptions notices go to my listings on the dis forum sections.  kind of a hit and miss as only about half i subscribe to end up there.

just takes a bit longer for me to read them that way.
but, no big deal.


----------



## Jaime4004

Crowd update:  Went on Thurs 6/30.  Got to park at 9:30am, FJ posted a 75min wait.  Walked over to WWoHP and FJ was 90mins by the time we got there.  Went to single rider line and waited 10mins.  Stayed in that area until about noon, FJ was posting 120min wait each time I checked.  Ate at 3 broomsticks at noon, with minimal wait, the line moved very fast.  Went last year at this time of year and waited about 30mins to order food.  Went back to FJ a few hours later, a 90min wait was posted.  Decided to wait in that line because the single rider and the castle tour only did not give the full castle experience, IMO.  Actual wait time was 45 mins, yeah for me!
Skipped Ollivander's this time. Did it last year with a 90min wait, it was cute but not worth that wait a 2nd time.  The line never seemed to end there.  No waits for any of the shops when I shopped in the afternoon.


----------



## aryfairy

Just back from our Disney/Universal Trip and was pleasantly surprised with IOA. We were nervous that we wouldn't get to ride everything since we were only doing one day at each of the Universal parks. What we found was no problem at all doing everything in one day. We went to IOA on Sunday July 3rd and could have walked on Dueling Dragons/Dragon Challenge all day with just a 5 minute wait time. Forbidden Journey was the longest with a 45 minute wait which turned out to be a bit longer because the ride was down for a little while. We waited it out and it was well worth it. The ride is amazing. Flight of the Hippogriff was a 20 minute wait.  The butterbeer lines outdoors were quite long so we headed into The Three Broomsticks for dinner and got one there. Ouch ice cream headache but yummy on a hot day : ) We did all of the park in one day and could have done everything again had we wanted to. We did Universal Studios on Wednesday July 6th and it was actually much longer waits for everything. Just about every ride had at least a 30 to 45 minute wait. Although we did luck out and hit Rip Ride Rocket after a breakdown and got on with a 15 minute wait time. The ride is awesome and I love the idea of the video of your ride. Very cool idea. All in all it was a great experience and while I'll always be a Disney girl I did enjoy the days at Universal and IOA.


----------



## MrShiny

Hot and crowded yesterday!  FJ was posted at 90 minutes at 6:00PM.  Don't be fooled by lack of lines outside the castle.  The opened a switchback on the side of the building in an off stage area.  

Got into the castle about 7:10.  

Probably would have been better after sundown, I'm sure!


----------



## rtfelt

Going to IoA/US on Sunday, August 21 (because of all the recommendations for Sunday on this thread), evening of 24th, and the 30th.  We have a park hopper, but are staying offsite, so no early entry or front of line passes.  I plan on spending Sunday in IoA and since we can't get in early it seems many recommend avoiding the am for HP, so I plan on going left at entrance and seeing the other attractions, then going to HP in afternoon/evening.  The schedule only shows open until 8 (wondering if they'll extend the hours again like last year).  Then on the 24th, we'll see anything in HP we either didn't see or want to see again.  We figure to spend the early day on the 30th at US then go to IoA later.  Does this sound like a plan that will avoid lines?  I know it will be hot and humid (something we're not used to, being from S CA), but if we have a lot of line waiting too, I might just faint


----------



## kingken

rtfelt said:


> Going to IoA/US on Sunday, August 21 (because of all the recommendations for Sunday on this thread), evening of 24th, and the 30th.  We have a park hopper, but are staying offsite, so no early entry or front of line passes.  I plan on spending Sunday in IoA and since we can't get in early it seems many recommend avoiding the am for HP, so I plan on going left at entrance and seeing the other attractions, then going to HP in afternoon/evening.  The schedule only shows open until 8 (wondering if they'll extend the hours again like last year).  Then on the 24th, we'll see anything in HP we either didn't see or want to see again.  We figure to spend the early day on the 30th at US then go to IoA later.  Does this sound like a plan that will avoid lines?  I know it will be hot and humid (something we're not used to, being from S CA), but if we have a lot of line waiting too, I might just faint



imagine how we feel coming from england then i'm also interested in this question as we are going 26th august and will be going to ioa on 28th as i have booked mythos for dinner staying offsite, at worst could trot over to US if packed and try later on IOA


----------



## neoavatara

rtfelt said:


> Going to IoA/US on Sunday, August 21 (because of all the recommendations for Sunday on this thread), evening of 24th, and the 30th.  We have a park hopper, but are staying offsite, so no early entry or front of line passes.  I plan on spending Sunday in IoA and since we can't get in early it seems many recommend avoiding the am for HP, so I plan on going left at entrance and seeing the other attractions, then going to HP in afternoon/evening.  The schedule only shows open until 8 (wondering if they'll extend the hours again like last year).  Then on the 24th, we'll see anything in HP we either didn't see or want to see again.  We figure to spend the early day on the 30th at US then go to IoA later.  Does this sound like a plan that will avoid lines?  I know it will be hot and humid (something we're not used to, being from S CA), but if we have a lot of line waiting too, I might just faint



Going to be there on the same day!!! Hoping for the best.  I have the same issue with early entry, but I am still going to try to hit WWoHP first.  We shall see how that works out.


----------



## LMO429

Curious how the crowds are with leakycon going on..im sure its packed.


----------



## ZYanksRule

LMO429 said:


> Curious how the crowds are with leakycon going on..im sure its packed.



Wasn't in Potter land today, but Monday and Tuesday weren't terrible. 60-90 minute waits for FJ.


----------



## rtfelt

> imagine how we feel coming from england then



Yes, that would be worse.  I've never been to England but understand it rarely gets warm there.  Too bad 



> Going to be there on the same day!!! Hoping for the best. I have the same issue with early entry, but I am still going to try to hit WWoHP first. We shall see how that works out.



Well I guess we'll see which works better.  I hope you post your experience after, and I'll post too to see which worked out better for the benefit of others.  If you have an internet based phone maybe you could post your experience as it's happening.  If the lines are non-existent that would be nice to know.  I'll post our experience in real time.

I told my kids the "plan" and especially my 16 year old daughter was VERY concerned about not being able to have enough time at HP. I assured her that if it didn't work, we had 2 other days to see everything.  That made her feel better


----------



## Lwoodward911

We will be in visiting Harry Potter on Sept 29th.  It is a Thursday.  We are really only going for Harry potter experience, anything else will be a bonus.  What can I expect of crowds in late Sept and on a Thursday?  Do we go first thing in am, or do a half day and go later around 4?
Thanks for any thoughts!
Lauren


----------



## macraven

ioa will close at 7, the studios at 5 on sept 29th.

go early for the parry hotter section of ioa.

if there are crowds, you will be missing them hopefully.


you should be fine for the other rides, shows, events in the rest of ioa and the studios.

wait, you only asked about parry hotter.

go early.
if you asre staying onsite or have an offsite package, be at the gate at 7:45.
you will be let in by 8.

if you are offsite and not in a package by universal, still go early for car parking.

be at the gate around 8:15.
you won't be the first in line but will be ahead of many others that come in around 8:30.

there have been days where the tm's allow the second wave of guests to enter prior to 9.
even if it is 10 minute earlier than posted opening hours, you still gain some ground on those that will come in later in the morning.

do all you want when you reach mr hotter land.
if ollivander's is a must, do that first.

the line only gets longer throughout the day.
ollivanders closes before that section closes for the day.

if you get tired and want to see other sections of the park, do so after lunch.
return when ever you want.

from reading reports on trip threads, i noticed that the last 90 minutes of the park hours, have less lines.

some say go at 7, others say they returned at 4 and ate at 3 broomsticks, then enjoyed the castle tour and fj ride.

i think you will be fine.

once you are there and see what crowds are present, you can pretty well judge the time frame of when to return.


drink butterbeer.
it makes you happy...


----------



## mesaboy2

Holy cow, I was just gonna say Thursday September 29 should be *sweet*.  Crowds should be pretty low.


----------



## Lwoodward911

Oh my goodness, thank you so much that is awesome info!!! Much more than I had hoped for.  I will plan to be there early--we are staying at Windsor Hills and be driving over.  Are there any special "fast pass" type things for HP.  Will I need them in Sept?
Lauren


----------



## LMO429

mesaboy2 said:


> Holy cow, I was just gonna say Thursday September 29 should be *sweet*.  Crowds should be pretty low.



we went last year oct 2nd couple days after u intend on going..and it was dead we walked right on forbidden journey...get there early n ride more than once enjoy


----------



## mesaboy2

Lwoodward911 said:


> Oh my goodness, thank you so much that is awesome info!!! Much more than I had hoped for.  I will plan to be there early--we are staying at Windsor Hills and be driving over.  Are there any special "fast pass" type things for HP.  Will I need them in Sept?
> Lauren



I don't think you'll need them.


----------



## llnolte

Okay, I know it is a Saturday but it is the only day we have (doing a Disney cruise on 10/16).  We are staying on-site Friday night specifically so that we can have early access in the morning and will go straight back to WWoHP.  Once we have had our fill of Harry Potter, we plan to do IoA for a while and then will head out about 5pm.  I am seeing threads about HHN and "hell week".  Is this going to be a totally awful day to be at the park with crowds and lines?  I know that we will be able to bypass most lines with our hotel card (except on FJ) so I am hoping that this will make a huge difference in our time and justify the price of our room.  Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## mesaboy2

llnolte said:


> Okay, I know it is a Saturday but it is the only day we have (doing a Disney cruise on 10/16).  We are staying on-site Friday night specifically so that we can have early access in the morning and will go straight back to WWoHP.  Once we have had our fill of Harry Potter, we plan to do IoA for a while and then will head out about 5pm.  I am seeing threads about HHN and "hell week".  Is this going to be a totally awful day to be at the park with crowds and lines?  I know that we will be able to bypass most lines with our hotel card (except on FJ) so I am hoping that this will make a huge difference in our time and justify the price of our room.  Thanks in advance for any advice.



HHN takes place only at the Studios, not IoA.  If you are taking advantage of early entry and your unlimited Express pass from staying onsite, I think you'll be fine at IoA that day.  I don't recall what "hell week" is, but I bet you'll still be fine.


----------



## macraven

Lwoodward911 said:


> Oh my goodness, thank you so much that is awesome info!!! Much more than I had hoped for.  I will plan to be there early--we are staying at Windsor Hills and be driving over.  Are there any special "fast pass" type things for HP.  Will I need them in Sept?
> Lauren


the express pass plus is available to any guest in the park.
you are allowed a one time only ride/show using that epp.

do not buy it until you are in the park.
it can be purchased at the major merch store or at guest services.

if you buy it and it rains, or there are low crowds, you can not get a refund.
it is date required when you purchase it.

you might not even need it.

FJ does not have an express line.
same with PFlyers in IOA.

go early and do potter, you will be fine.


llnolte said:


> Okay, I know it is a Saturday but it is the only day we have (doing a Disney cruise on 10/16).  We are staying on-site Friday night specifically so that we can have early access in the morning and will go straight back to WWoHP.  Once we have had our fill of Harry Potter, we plan to do IoA for a while and then will head out about 5pm.  I am seeing threads about HHN and "hell week".  Is this going to be a totally awful day to be at the park with crowds and lines?  I know that we will be able to bypass most lines with our hotel card (except on FJ) so I am hoping that this will make a huge difference in our time and justify the price of our room.  Thanks in advance for any advice.



hell week will begin after you have left.
you can do parry hotter easily in the day you are going to ioa.

have you booked your room for friday night, oct 14 yet?

go early, use the express lines.
as like other places, saturdays has the most crowds.







mesaboy2 said:


> HHN takes place only at the Studios, not IoA.  If you are taking advantage of early entry and your unlimited Express pass from staying onsite, I think you'll be fine at IoA that day.  I don't recall what "hell week" is, but I bet you'll still be fine.



that week leading up to the 16th, is not hell week.
thursday oct 19th and 26th will be open.
that's the only two hell weeks this year.


----------



## mesaboy2

macraven said:


> that week leading up to the 16th, is not hell week.
> thursday oct 19th and 26th will be open.
> that's the only two hell weeks this year.



so "hell week" at Universal relates to HHN, then?


----------



## klacey1

Contemplating booking a night at Royal Pacific to get early entry/FOTL in late August. We'd get there last August 27th (Saturday) and use the FOTL all day Sunday, August 28th. Is it worth it? How should the crowds be? This would be an extra $275ish for us between the hotel/one way cab ride. (already planning on purchasing park tickets with Mears shuttle-- we'd take a cab over Saturday night from POR and the shuttle back Sunday night)


----------



## macraven

mesaboy2 said:


> so "hell week" at Universal relates to HHN, then?



hell week at universal is when the schools have their fall breaks.
they go in groups to hhn.
meaning, they take up the entire walking space or stop dead in their tracks to talk, or scream

if the teens can get out of bed early enough, they tend to hit parks.
universal and some do disney.

wednesday would be the first day of school break.


i have only encountered hell week one time.
one time was enough for me.


they act like i did when at that age.


----------



## macraven

klacey1 said:


> Contemplating booking a night at Royal Pacific to get early entry/FOTL in late August. We'd get there last August 27th (Saturday) and use the FOTL all day Sunday, August 28th. Is it worth it? How should the crowds be? This would be an extra $275ish for us between the hotel/one way cab ride. (already planning on purchasing park tickets with Mears shuttle-- we'd take a cab over Saturday night from POR and the shuttle back Sunday night)



royal pacific has a relaxing atmosphere to it.
the end of august is a good time to go.

the hours of operation are cut back from the summer ones.
crowds won't be an issue for you.

sunday should be a good day to be there.

with you staying on site, you will receive unlimited express line usage.
on sunday be at the gate early.
be there 20 minutes before park opening.
you will beat the other hotel guests to the back of the park for parry hotter then.
that extra hour before the general public is allowed into the park will allow you to cover and ride A LOT..

if you enjoy your stay at the hotel and want to do more in the parks, upgrade our tickets to a 2 day at guest services before you leave the park on sunday.

when you check out of the hotel on monday, you have the perks of express line usage until the park closes that day.
but, you would have to have the park ticket to enter.
you could do the early entry for hotel guest again and repeat things at ioa.
then leave on the shuttle back to disney.

if you don't have plans on saturday evening at rph, think about doing the luau.
i like it better there than the one at the poly.
you need to register for it thru the hotel prior.
it does sell out.

it is only available on saturday nights at rph.

if you take the mears shuttle, it is $19 per person.
you don't have to use both transfers on the same day.
you can break it up.

you can't take luggage on the shuttle for staying the night at rph but you can take a b.i.g purse or backpack with you for your clothing.

the $38 for the transportation is much cheaper than a taxi.
(for some reason i am assuming it is just 2 in your group.)


----------



## klacey1

macraven said:


> royal pacific has a relaxing atmosphere to it.
> the end of august is a good time to go.
> 
> the hours of operation are cut back from the summer ones.
> crowds won't be an issue for you.
> 
> sunday should be a good day to be there.
> 
> with you staying on site, you will receive unlimited express line usage.
> on sunday be at the gate early.
> be there 20 minutes before park opening.
> you will beat the other hotel guests to the back of the park for parry hotter then.
> that extra hour before the general public is allowed into the park will allow you to cover and ride A LOT..
> 
> if you enjoy your stay at the hotel and want to do more in the parks, upgrade our tickets to a 2 day at guest services before you leave the park on sunday.
> 
> when you check out of the hotel on monday, you have the perks of express line usage until the park closes that day.
> but, you would have to have the park ticket to enter.
> you could do the early entry for hotel guest again and repeat things at ioa.
> then leave on the shuttle back to disney.
> 
> if you don't have plans on saturday evening at rph, think about doing the luau.
> i like it better there than the one at the poly.
> you need to register for it thru the hotel prior.
> it does sell out.
> 
> it is only available on saturday nights at rph.
> 
> if you take the mears shuttle, it is $19 per person.
> you don't have to use both transfers on the same day.
> you can break it up.
> 
> you can't take luggage on the shuttle for staying the night at rph but you can take a b.i.g purse or backpack with you for your clothing.
> 
> the $38 for the transportation is much cheaper than a taxi.
> (for some reason i am assuming it is just 2 in your group.)



THanks for the information! We'd only stay Saturday night and check out Sunday morning, returning to Disney Sunday night. Would Mears shuttle us to IOA/US on Saturday night?? I just assumed we'd take a cab. Also-- thanks for the advice re: not letting us have luggage on the shuttle when returning to Disney on Sunday night. Do you think they would balk at a small duffel? I could claim it had bathing suits/change of clothes to do the water rides....we wouldn't have a suitcase or anything. And yes, it is just the two of us.


----------



## macraven

klacey1 said:


> THanks for the information! We'd only stay Saturday night and check out Sunday morning, returning to Disney Sunday night. Would Mears shuttle us to IOA/US on Saturday night?? I just assumed we'd take a cab. Also-- thanks for the advice re: not letting us have luggage on the shuttle when returning to Disney on Sunday night. Do you think they would balk at a small duffel? I could claim it had bathing suits/change of clothes to do the water rides....we wouldn't have a suitcase or anything. And yes, it is just the two of us.



i don't know about a small duffel.  i  have heard back packs are fine.
i think you should send them an email, it's on their website, and inquire.

since mears has to return for the pick up guests at uo to bring them back to disney, so i would think it would not be an issue to go in the late afternoon to UO.

cabs are always the easiest way to travel.
you pick your time, you can take anything you want with you using them.

they would cost more.
mears is cheaper but it does take longer.
they do stops at other disney resorts coming and going.

you have to ask yourself, which is more important?
going cheap or going at your pace and needs.


if it was me, and i go solo, i would do a cab.
i say that because time is my factor.
i could control the situation on being somewhere when i wanted it and be dropped off in front of the UO hotel.


----------



## BAFFY

Hello There;

We are taking a cruise our of Port Canavrel on November 13th.
Prior to that we will be In Disney/Universal Arriving on the 9th.

I have 3 options I am thinking about and would appreciate everyones input.

Option 1 Take shuttle to Hard Rock November 9th, Relax 
November 10th do IoA and US taking advantage of the FOTL pass.
and take a shuttle or taxi to our Hotel in Disney on the 10th in the evening after the park closes.

Do  MK /EP /HS on the November 11th and 12th.

Option 2 Take shuttle to hotel in Disney stay there and just take a shuttle to and from Disney to US and IoA fo the day but then we do not get to take advantage of the FOTL pass. (Do we need this in November 10th - 12th?)

Option 2 Stay in Disney for the 1st 2 night and Universal fo the last 2 nights seeing IoA and US on the 12th. and Disney on the 10 and 11th.

There are 4 of us  in all. Me my Husband and 16 year old twins that are HP fans.

I really appreciate any and all opinions!


----------



## macraven

BAFFY said:


> Hello There;
> 
> We are taking a cruise our of Port Canavrel on November 13th.
> Prior to that we will be In Disney/Universal Arriving on the 9th.
> 
> I have 3 options I am thinking about and would appreciate everyones input.
> 
> Option 1 Take shuttle to Hard Rock November 9th, Relax
> November 10th do IoA and US taking advantage of the FOTL pass.
> and take a shuttle or taxi to our Hotel in Disney on the 10th in the evening after the park closes.
> 
> i like this option.
> you will be in the parks during the week and have low crowds.
> you will get the perk of usage of the express lines due to being an onsite hotel guest.
> it also includes the perk of express line usage on the day you check out until the park closes.
> 
> you will be able to relax and enjoy the hrh will what it has to offer.
> you'll like it, especially the teens.
> 
> you can book the round trip mears for $19 per person.
> use it for going to uo on the 9th and for the return on the 10th .
> you can split up the dates for mears service.
> 
> 
> the down side to it is the cost.
> fares are: $19 per person round trip.
> i don't know if the 16 yo would get the children's fare of $15 or the adult fare.
> based on 4 adult fares, it would be $76.  tips are optional.
> but, you can not take suitcases with you on that shuttle.
> maybe you can take a back pack each for your clothes and necessities.
> you would be picked up at your disney resort but dropped off at the universal drop off center, not at the UO hotel.
> 
> taxi can run $35 if you go in the off hours.
> cost varies as it is based on time in the cab and mileage.
> you can take luggage with you in a taxi/cab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do  MK /EP /HS on the November 11th and 12th.
> 
> 
> 
> Option 2 Take shuttle to hotel in Disney stay there and just take a shuttle to and from Disney to US and IoA fo the day but then we do not get to take advantage of the FOTL pass. (Do we need this in November 10th - 12th?)
> 
> 
> like any park, saturdays have more crowds.  universal is no exception. if you have not been to UO before, you might enjoy it more by doing two days and not just the one day.
> 
> 
> Option 2 Stay in Disney for the 1st 2 night and Universal fo the last 2 nights seeing IoA and US on the 12th. and Disney on the 10 and 11th.
> 
> another good option to consider.
> even though you will be at universal on a friday and satuday, you will very little line wait with the free unlimited express pass perk.
> 
> have the cab pick you up early from disney.
> check into the hotel and you will all be issued hotel key cards.
> you can then use the early entry for onsite hotel guests for the parry hotter section.
> early entry for november should be at 8:00 am.
> 
> check in to the hotel at 7-7:15 and go to the park for EE.
> you do qualify for it.
> 
> saturday, go early for the EE to see potter.
> 
> There are 4 of us  in all. Me my Husband and 16 year old twins that are HP fans.
> 
> I really appreciate any and all opinions!



first things first.......






and tanx for making us your first time post.
hope you enjoy universal...

i listed my thoughts above in red.

attendance is usually down in the first half of november.
i wouldn't worry about crowds.

staying on site would make this adventure awesome.
you won't have to rush and can do city walk once the parks close.
you won't have far to go when you decide to leave for your hotel.

there are many ways to do this trip from disney to universal.
there will be other homies that will give suggestions also.

we all do universal a different way.
i do believe that if you make it two separate vacations, you will get the best of two worlds.
stay first at disney, end the vacation with the two nights at hrh.


----------



## philliplc

macraven said:


> hell week at universal is when the schools have their fall breaks.
> they go in groups to hhn.
> meaning, they take up the entire walking space or stop dead in their tracks to talk, or scream
> 
> if the teens can get out of bed early enough, they tend to hit parks.
> universal and some do disney.
> 
> wednesday would be the first day of school break.
> 
> 
> i have only encountered hell week one time.
> one time was enough for me.
> 
> 
> they act like i did when at that age.




We're doing disney/universal Oct 12 -22. So you're saying Orlando schools are out Wed-Fri 19-21st?


----------



## macraven

philliplc said:


> We're doing disney/universal Oct 12 -22. So you're saying Orlando schools are out Wed-Fri 19-21st?



no, i do not know when the orlando schools will be released.

fall break is in october for many school districts in florida.



i have not seen any of the school break times yet, but universal increases days during hhn.

their increase of hhn dates usually coincide with school breaks.
not necessarily orlando school's.

until the school schedule has been released, all i can do is assume based on past years, how the crowds increases.


----------



## kpk89

We are going to be at Disney Aug 12 - 19th --  which day would be the best to try and visit WWoHP?


----------



## BAFFY

Macraven

thanks so much for your reply.

It helps so much to get someones opinion,My family leaves everything up tp me!

I am pretty sure I am going with option 1.

It gives me all the perks staying on site without being too too expensive.

I thing I found a tranfer company that is very reasonable.

Ciao


----------



## macraven

you made a good choice.


i have tried all types of ways to do the parks.
i usually share my experiences with others.
glad i could help with suggestions.


i always do a split stay.
first i do the motherland then move over to the darkside.

i love them both.


----------



## klacey1

macraven said:


> i don't know about a small duffel.  i  have heard back packs are fine.
> i think you should send them an email, it's on their website, and inquire.
> 
> since mears has to return for the pick up guests at uo to bring them back to disney, so i would think it would not be an issue to go in the late afternoon to UO.
> 
> cabs are always the easiest way to travel.
> you pick your time, you can take anything you want with you using them.
> 
> they would cost more.
> mears is cheaper but it does take longer.
> they do stops at other disney resorts coming and going.
> 
> you have to ask yourself, which is more important?
> going cheap or going at your pace and needs.
> 
> 
> if it was me, and i go solo, i would do a cab.
> i say that because time is my factor.
> i could control the situation on being somewhere when i wanted it and be dropped off in front of the UO hotel.



Our tickets include the shuttle, so I think we'll stick with them-- especially if they will drive us to UO at night (this I have to find out). Do you happen to have their email address (easier than calling at work)? I combed their website and couldn't find it...


----------



## rymomaph

Is the week after Thanksgiving usually a slow week?
I looked back in the thread to that time in 2010, and it seemed to be slow?

Can anyone confirm?

Also, we are only going to have about 6 hours in IoA strickly for WWoHP
we are possibly doing the excursion from the cruiseline.

is it worth the $550 i am going to spend for a family of 4, or should we just plan a UO/IoA trip for the following year?

help


----------



## mesaboy2

rymomaph said:


> Is the week after Thanksgiving usually a slow week?
> I looked back in the thread to that time in 2010, and it seemed to be slow?
> 
> Can anyone confirm?
> 
> Also, we are only going to have about 6 hours in IoA strickly for WWoHP
> we are possibly doing the excursion from the cruiseline.
> 
> is it worth the $550 i am going to spend for a family of 4, or should we just plan a UO/IoA trip for the following year?
> 
> help



Yes, the following week should be back to normal off-peak crowds.  Six hours is enough to take in all of WWoHP, but $550 for those 6 hours would be too rich for my blood.  YMMV.


----------



## rymomaph

mesaboy2 said:


> Yes, the following week should be back to normal off-peak crowds.  Six hours is enough to take in all of WWoHP, but $550 for those 6 hours would be too rich for my blood.  YMMV.



trying to find a less expensive way....
the cruise line is 160 per adult 120 per child...including transfers total $596
if i use the transfer only and buy tix online it is $520 total...

i wonder if i leave my family on the ship and go off by myself.....
but what kills me is that my kids are not ride lovers like me....

instead of a cruise next yr, UO/IoA it may be

thanks


----------



## Howellsy

kpk89 said:


> We are going to be at Disney Aug 12 - 19th --  which day would be the best to try and visit WWoHP?



I'm wondering this too - I'm there 7th-21st and am not sure what crowd levels will be like. Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## DisMomAmy

We'll be at Disney from 4/22-4/29 next year.  We're planning our first visit to IoA one day during our trip.  Easter is early next year (April 8th) and our school vacation week is a week later than most of the other New England vacation weeks.  We usually encounter fairly low crowds during this week at Disney.  I'm hoping it's the same at IoA.  

FJ is the main attraction that we really want to visit but we won't be eligible for early entry.  

I don't see any park hours out yet but the express pass is listed as $25.99 on Tuesday, Wednesday & Thursday of that week.  

How do you think the crowds will be?  

Is our best bet to arrive 30 minutes early and head right to FJ or closer to park closing, or both?  

Our two boys both have high functioning autism.  They can handle some lines but definitely not 60+ minutes for one ride.

Also - Am I ok with a fanny pack type bag?  We will plan to skip the lockers if possible.  I wear Rx glasses & need to swap them out with my sunglasses so I need to carry some sort of small bag.    

Thanks!!


----------



## macraven

if you can put the glasses in a case and slip them in your pocket, that would work.
or put them in your fanny pack.



carrying a small bag could be an issue.
you need to be 'hands free' on FJ.

some have stated they wear a fanny 3 pronk pack and have not had issues.

you talked about a fanny pack and then carry a small bag for your sunglasses.

i don't know if you are talking about 2 separate things or not.


----------



## DisMomAmy

macraven said:


> if you can put the glasses in a case and slip them in your pocket, that would work.
> or put them in your fanny pack.
> 
> 
> 
> carrying a small bag could be an issue.
> you need to be 'hands free' on FJ.
> 
> some have stated they wear a fanny 3 pronk pack and have not had issues.
> 
> you talked about a fanny pack and then carry a small bag for your sunglasses.
> 
> i don't know if you are talking about 2 separate things or not.



I'm talking about just doing a fanny pack instead of a bag for this trip.  I need some type of "bag" to hold the glasses (a hard case that can't fit in my pocket) but a fanny pack should do the trick.  It would be great if I could skip the lockers.


----------



## macraven

DisMomAmy said:


> I'm talking about just doing a fanny pack instead of a bag for this trip.  I need some type of "bag" to hold the glasses (a hard case that can't fit in my pocket) but a fanny pack should do the trick.  It would be great if I could skip the lockers.



if your fanny pack has three prongs, you should be fine wearing it on the rides.


----------



## DisMomAmy

macraven said:


> if your fanny pack has three prongs, you should be fine wearing it on the rides.



Thank you!!  That's great!

Any thoughts on the crowd levels during our visit & our plan of attack for FJ?


----------



## mesaboy2

DisMomAmy said:


> Thank you!!  That's great!
> 
> Any thoughts on the crowd levels during our visit & our plan of attack for FJ?



Crowds at WDW and UO will generally track together, so if you've had good luck with that time in the past then that's your best guide.  Personally I'm wary of the mid-March to late April timeframe due to Easter and Spring Break season.  Too many systems have too many different schedules for me to pin down a good week to go.

Certainly the two best times to hit WWoHP are first thing in the morning or last thing at night.  You can count on most anytime in between being pretty crowded in WWoHP 365 days of the year.  Which one (or both) is up to you.


----------



## mom2rtk

OK, so I'm back to thinking about this again for December. We'd be going on a Tuesday the 13th or Sunday the 18th, not staying on site. Is one noticeably better than the other?

It might just be my daughter and me and she probably won't do the really intense ride. Is it still worth it?

Mostly I'm reconsidering because I was looking at photos of Seuss Landing from our trip many years ago and want to see it again. Would we want to do Seuss Landing first when no one is there then take our chances at WWHOP since we're not doing one of the rides anyway?

Also, I think Mesaboy pointed out they book character meals around 60 days out. Am I recalling that correctly? What location has the Grinch? And is there anyone else there too?


----------



## mesaboy2

mom2rtk said:


> OK, so I'm back to thinking about this again for December. We'd be going on a Tuesday the 13th or Sunday the 18th, not staying on site. Is one noticeably better than the other?
> 
> It might just be my daughter and me and she probably won't do the really intense ride. Is it still worth it?
> 
> Mostly I'm reconsidering because I was looking at photos of Seuss Landing from our trip many years ago and want to see it again. Would we want to do Seuss Landing first when no one is there then take our chances at WWHOP since we're not doing one of the rides anyway?
> 
> Also, I think Mesaboy pointed out they book character meals around 60 days out. Am I recalling that correctly? What location has the Grinch? And is there anyone else there too?



Out of your two dates, I'd suggest Tuesday the 13th simply because it's further away from Christmas.  I was at Universal in early December last year on a Thursday and it was dead.

I've loved going to the dark side over this last year--WWoHP is magnificently themed.  I think it's worth it at least once.  Your little one would still like Flight of the Hippogriff, Ollivander's, and some of the little shows.

DD7's favorite parts of IoA are WWoHP and Seuss.  General rule of thumb is to do WWoHP first before the midday crowds come.  Even in the offseason, WWoHP gets crowded due to it's small size.

I don't recall saying much about character meals, but that probably just means I'm getting old.   I may know my WDW characters, but am pretty dumb when it comes to Universal.  We've seen a few, but mainly these are ones we just come across.  Any of my Universal peeps want to help my good WDW friend an assist with this part of her question?  Or any other part for that matter?


----------



## wdhinn89

How have the crowds been seen the release of the last movie?


----------



## macraven

i thought it was 30 days out was the max time you could do a reservation.



if you go to opentable, it was 30 days out last time i looked.

but, you never know if things changed from october last year to now.


----------



## macraven

the 30 days out would be for confisco grille character breakfast.
for mythos and some of city walk places.
if you do the breakfast Grinch, 30 days out.

that is it for character breakfast in the parks.



for the character dinners at the three hotels, ressie's aren't really needed.

i was the sole dinner at the Island dining room last year and had scooby doo all to myself.



the hotels will take ressies for dinner but it probably would only be necessary during a high holiday time period.
thanksgiving, christmas, type of holiday.


if you want a character dinner, call the hotel and ask when the characters will be at your hotel.

the character dining alternates between the 3 hotels.
if they are at rph on a saturday, then hrh and pbh will not be having the character dining that night.

you order off the regular menu and as a bonus, characters will be present during the dinner hour.


that is character dining the darkside way.........

city walk doesn't have character dinners but some places have activities during the meal times.

margarittaville will have the ballon maker and the volcano.
things like that...


----------



## macraven

anyone can dine at the hotels.

you do not have to be a guest at the hotel to do so.

some dinners don't even do the parks but come to the hotel for a meal.



no restrictions on who comes to dinner.

as long as you cover your bill, you are welcome there.


----------



## DizDragonfly

macraven said:


> the 30 days out would be for confisco grille character breakfast.
> for mythos and some of city walk places.
> if you do the breakfast Grinch, 30 days out.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> margarittaville will have the ballon maker and the volcano.
> things like that...



Will we need reservations for Mythos lunch or Margarittaville dinner on Labor Day or the day after Labor Day?


----------



## macraven

DizDragonfly said:


> Will we need reservations for Mythos lunch or Margarittaville dinner on Labor Day or the day after Labor Day?



depending on the crowd, you might want to make one for labor day for both of them.

the day after, probably not a necessity.


mythos closes early.
they are not open during the dinner hour time.
exceptions would be during the high attendance time period though.


go to www.opentable.com and see if you can make a ressie this far out.
i don't think you can, but why not try....



i have only made a ressie one time for mythos.
never had to in the past.
i did the reservation stand in city walk around 9:30 that morning for a first seating at mythos.
think it was for opening time, 11:30.

you can do a ressie that day at the kiosk ressie stand in city walk.
or you can plan in advance with open table.

or you can walk up to the restaurant the day you want to eat there and have your name put on a wait list.

all of them work.

for margarittaville, if you have a large group, do make a ressie in advance.
if it is just a regular family of 4-5, not necessary if you eat at the off times.

5:00-30 or after 8:00 i consider the off times.
once the park closes, many will go to margaritaville for dinner.
at that point, you will have a wait for a table.
if you go early before park closing, you will be fine.

M'ville sometimes gives a priority to hotel guests for seating them.


----------



## macraven

i pulled up opentable and put in labor day.
this is what came up.

ressies could only be made up to august 5th from today.



OpenTable Home> Orlando / Central Florida East restaurants> Restaurant availability
Orlando / Central Florida East Change Location 
Restaurants

Date 

mm/dd/yyyyTime 
Party Size



Availability for Margaritaville at Univeral Orlando Citywalk
Restaurant Name	Price	Availability (click time to reserve)
Margaritaville at Univeral Orlando Citywalk
I Drive / Sand Lake | American
$$	
No tables are available within 2.5 hours of your 6:00 PM request.

Margaritaville at Univeral Orlando Citywalk Next Available Around 6:00 PM
Saturday, July 30, 2011	
5:30
5:45

6:15
6:45
Sunday, July 31, 2011	
5:30
5:45
6:00 PM
6:15
6:30
Monday, August 1, 2011	
5:30
5:45
6:00 PM
6:15
6:30
Tuesday, August 2, 2011	
5:30
5:45
6:00 PM
6:15
6:30
Wednesday, August 3, 2011	
5:30
5:45
6:00 PM
6:15
6:30
Thursday, August 4, 2011	
5:30
5:45
6:00 PM
6:15
6:30
Friday, August 5, 2011	
5:30
5:45
6:00 PM
6:15
6:30
See Next 7 Available 
Show me other options


----------



## mom2rtk

mesaboy2 said:


> Out of your two dates, I'd suggest Tuesday the 13th simply because it's further away from Christmas.  I was at Universal in early December last year on a Thursday and it was dead.
> 
> I've loved going to the dark side over this last year--WWoHP is magnificently themed.  I think it's worth it at least once.  Your little one would still like Flight of the Hippogriff, Ollivander's, and some of the little shows.
> 
> DD7's favorite parts of IoA are WWoHP and Seuss.  General rule of thumb is to do WWoHP first before the midday crowds come.  Even in the offseason, WWoHP gets crowded due to it's small size.
> 
> I don't recall saying much about character meals, but that probably just means I'm getting old.   I may know my WDW characters, but am pretty dumb when it comes to Universal.  We've seen a few, but mainly these are ones we just come across.  Any of my Universal peeps want to help my good WDW friend an assist with this part of her question?  Or any other part for that matter?




OK, so WWOHP would be first. So save me from appearing to be a complete newb...... what is the name of the second ride. I think Forbidden Journey is the bigger more intense one, right? (the one we won't be doing......) I keep hearing how crowded the wand shop is. Should we head there first? How crowded will the whole area feel since on-site guests will already be there ahead of us?

Thanks for putting out the request for help. I feel TOTALLY lost. We haven't stepped foot in US since 2004! YIKES!



macraven said:


> the 30 days out would be for confisco grille character breakfast.
> for mythos and some of city walk places.
> if you do the breakfast Grinch, 30 days out.
> 
> that is it for character breakfast in the parks.
> 
> 
> 
> for the character dinners at the three hotels, ressie's aren't really needed.
> 
> i was the sole dinner at the Island dining room last year and had scooby doo all to myself.
> 
> 
> 
> the hotels will take ressies for dinner but it probably would only be necessary during a high holiday time period.
> thanksgiving, christmas, type of holiday.
> 
> 
> if you want a character dinner, call the hotel and ask when the characters will be at your hotel.
> 
> the character dining alternates between the 3 hotels.
> if they are at rph on a saturday, then hrh and pbh will not be having the character dining that night.
> 
> you order off the regular menu and as a bonus, characters will be present during the dinner hour.
> 
> 
> that is character dining the darkside way.........
> 
> city walk doesn't have character dinners but some places have activities during the meal times.
> 
> margarittaville will have the ballon maker and the volcano.
> things like that...




30 days out. WOW! You do know that for a 180 day WDW uber-planner, that's hard to swallow! 

Actually we would only do the Grinch meal. I just don't care enough about the other characters. I did some nosing around since I posted my first message and it looks like last year they only ran the Grinch meal on the weekends.

Mesaboy........ if I really wanted to do the Grinch character meal, how bad do you think Sunday the 18th would be? 

Have any of you seen the Macy's parade at US? We really would just be spending one day, and I don't want to race through 2 parks in one day, but if it's really cool, it might be worth going over to the other park for just that.

Thanks everyone. I never should have dug out those 2004 photos to scrapbook.......... I could be perfectly content going all Disney again..........


----------



## macraven

if you want the grinch character breakfast, call universal and book thru them.

if you can't book far out, they will give you the date you can book it .



it is at confisco grille.

at other times of the year, it is the spidey, thing 1-2 and some other characters for the breakfast buffet.

you will enjoy the grinch.

but, he will act in character.


----------



## macraven

mesaboy2 said:


> Out of your two dates, I'd suggest Tuesday the 13th simply because it's further away from Christmas.  I was at Universal in early December last year on a Thursday and it was dead.
> 
> I've loved going to the dark side over this last year--WWoHP is magnificently themed.  I think it's worth it at least once.  Your little one would still like Flight of the Hippogriff, Ollivander's, and some of the little shows.
> 
> DD7's favorite parts of IoA are WWoHP and Seuss.  General rule of thumb is to do WWoHP first before the midday crowds come.  Even in the offseason, WWoHP gets crowded due to it's small size.
> 
> I don't recall saying much about character meals, but that probably just means I'm getting old.   I may know my WDW characters, but am pretty dumb when it comes to Universal.  We've seen a few, but mainly these are ones we just come across.  Any of my Universal peeps want to help my good WDW friend an assist with this part of her question?  Or any other part for that matter?



ok, i just wrote another essay to save your butt.

what do i win???


----------



## mom2rtk

macraven said:


> if you want the grinch character breakfast, call universal and book thru them.
> 
> if you can't book far out, they will give you the date you can book it .
> 
> 
> 
> it is at confisco grille.
> 
> at other times of the year, it is the spidey, thing 1-2 and some other characters for the breakfast buffet.
> 
> you will enjoy the grinch.
> 
> but, he will act in character.




Thank you so much! That helps! I feel so Universal-STUPID!



macraven said:


> ok, i just wrote another essay to save your butt.
> 
> what do i win???




LOL! Sounds like you have to do that a lot. That's OK......... I've always got him covered over on that WDW board!


----------



## macraven

mom2rtk said:


> OK, so WWOHP would be first. So save me from appearing to be a complete newb...... what is the name of the second ride. I think Forbidden Journey is the bigger more intense one, right? (the one we won't be doing......) I keep hearing how crowded the wand shop is. Should we head there first? How crowded will the whole area feel since on-site guests will already be there ahead of us?
> 
> Thanks for putting out the request for help. I feel TOTALLY lost. We haven't stepped foot in US since 2004! YIKES!



sorry, i over looked this question.

if you don't want to do FJ, do the wand show.
Ollivanders is the name of the joint.

about 25 peeps are allowed in for each 7-10ish minute show.

after the show, you enter into a shop for merch and can buy a wand here.

devilish and bangles something like that is the shop.

the owlpost is last.

you can buy cards here and have them stamped for parry hotter ville.


you can see, i don't do hotter......but i have enjoyed that new section.

just call me a muggle.....

the former flying unicorn is now the hippo something ride.  wait, i remembered, flight of the hippograf

it's a kiddie roller coaster and it is short but lots of fun.


those two are the main rides in this section.
dueling dragons is a roller coaster, fire and ice.
wait, that was renamed also when potter came to town.

think it is called dragon challenge.

if you don't like coasters, you might take a pass on this.

there are a couple of shows done outside.
singing and dancing, well not dancing but a performance that is cute.

that is something you can ask a TM on what time it will be held.
you might like them.



go to the wand shop/ollivanders first.
the line only grows longer by the minute there.

the shop is small so not many in for the shows.

if you are into potter, check out the fronts of all the shops.
listen to myrtle moan while in the rest room.

talk to the train conductor.
he stays in character the entire time.



and that is mac 101 on the parry hotter section for rides and entertainment.

do enter three broomsticks
grab a frozenbutter beer.
delicious.


----------



## macraven

i have tried to edit my above post but it won't go thru.

scratch hogsmead to three broomsticks.


----------



## macraven

mom2rtk said:


> Thank you so much! That helps! I feel so Universal-STUPID!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Sounds like you have to do that a lot. That's OK......... I've always got him covered over on that WDW board!




you are not stupid.
you are learning and pretty soon will be an expert!!

and, you are now an official homie here on the darkside.
you post here, you are one of us....


i've been doing the motherland since 1974......
have been doing split vacations since 93 annually to the motherland resorts first and then switch to the darkside resorts.

i enjoy them both!


----------



## mom2rtk

macraven said:


> you are not stupid.
> you are learning and pretty soon will be an expert!!
> 
> and, you are now an official homie here on the darkside.
> you post here, you are one of us....
> 
> 
> i've been doing the motherland since 1974......
> have been doing split vacations since 93 annually to the motherland resorts first and then switch to the darkside resorts.
> 
> i enjoy them both!



Well, many thanks. I don't think I feel quite at home yet though. Nobody has told me I need professional help yet......or is that something they save for  the WDW board? 

I really appreciate the quick rundown.

I clearly have much to do in the way of my own Harry Potter education. The last exposure I had was taking my now 18 year old son to one of the movies with a group of friends when he turned 9. The lead character was named Harry, right????????   My daughter is the real fan, as I'm sure you can tell already.......


----------



## macraven

you'll be fine.

you'll have two parry hotter experts with you.
i went in blindly.



i listened to other guests in the park oh and ah about things.
i learned quick.

i have not read the books.
i tried two movies twice and gave up after an hour of it.

_let the stoning begin...........
_
i guess i am more of the Lord of the Rings type of person.

but, i really did enjoy the setting, ambiance and structure of all the buildings and the little added extras to the area.

it is beautiful in that area.
you don't have to read the books or see the movies to figure the place out.

you can enjoy it thoroughly with limited background.

i stayed 8 days onsite last fall and only did the early entry once.
rest of the time i did visit mr potter each day but at different times the crowds were low or not there.

i'll be repeating it all again for 8 days this fall.

i might get out of bed and in the line for the early entry this time around.

it is good.
it's all good in that new section.

details everywhere!


----------



## DizDragonfly

macraven said:


> depending on the crowd, you might want to make one for labor day for both of them.



Thanks for the help!  You rock!!


----------



## macraven

DizDragonfly said:


> Thanks for the help!  You rock!!



i enjoy sharing what i have experienced.  i like helping others.  i know that feeling of going blindly into a new park.
it can be overwhelming..



thank you.


----------



## mesaboy2

*mom* and *mac*--you two crack me up. Here's WWoHP according to the Mesa.

Rides

- Forbidden Journey. Half dark-ride, half-simulator. Ride vehicle is 4-person bench on end of robotic arm similar to Sum of all Thrills. Except the arm is on an omnimover type track. Dark-ride elements can be scary and get as close as I've ever seen. Simulator portions get a fair number of people sick. Robotic arm motion very smooth and fluid. All that said, FJ is the most unique and probably coolest ride I've ever been on and worth a chance to anyone willing. Universal Express not accepted, but single-rider and castle-tour queues are a good alternative.

- Dragon Challenge née Dueling Dragons. Two inverted thrill coaster tracks with multiple inversions each. More intense than anything at WDW IMO. Universal Express accepted.

- Flight of the Hippogriff née Flight of the Unicorn. Kiddie coaster not unlike Goofy's Barnstormer. Universal Express accepted.

Shows

- Ollivander's. Recreation of wand selection scene in first HP movie. Cute but not jaw-dropping. Lines build fast and move slow. If any desire to see, do either as close to park open or park close as possible. Worth a 45-minute wait to first-timer, 30-minutes repeat visitors IMO. Lines often much longer than this. Universal Express not accepted.

Frog Choir. Roughly 10 minute concert with 6-8 students, some with frog puppets (oops, spoiler) like choir in brief scene near beginning of third Harry Potter book/movie. UE not required.

Beauxbatons/Durmstrangs. Maybe 10 minutes of two competing school students doing routines akin to those early in fourth HP book/movie. UE not required.

Shops

- Owl Post/Dervish & Banges. Ollivander's wand show dumps out into Owl Post, which is connected internally to D&B. OP has all the different wands, D&B has robes, broomsticks, and various other merch. If Ollivander's is not done, OP can be accessed via D&B, but even this can have a short line sometimes.

Honeyduke's/Zonko's. Connected internally, H's has all sorts of HP candy and sweets while Z's has mainly jokeshop-type stuff. DD7 has two Pygmy Puffs from Z's--one pink one purple. Lines also possible here.

Filch's. The shop that FJ riders are dumped into. More various HP merch. Never seen a line to enter.

Restaurants etc.

- Three Broomsticks. Well-themed CS restaurant for lunch and dinner. Mainly British-type food such as fish and chips, Cornish pasties, roasted chicken, and Shepherd's pie. Breakfast also available through package reservations almost exclusively. Occasional reports of successful walk-ups for breakfast.

Hogs Head Tavern. Connected to 3B internally and can get Butterbeer here in addition to outside carts where lines can be long. I think it also has adult bevs, but since Mesa is a dry city I don't know much about that.

Overall, WWoHP rivals and probably surpasses anything WDW has in terms of theming. Area is small, however, and the shops in particular. Moderate to busy days often require a FastPass-type entry system merely to enter the area. In my opinion, WWoHP is a must-do for either the most casual HP fan or any theme-park fan.

How's *that* for an essay?


----------



## macraven

mesaboy2 said:


> *mom* and *mac*--you two crack me up. Here's WWoHP according to the Mesa.
> 
> Rides
> 
> - Forbidden Journey. Half dark-ride, half-simulator. Ride vehicle is 4-person bench on end of robotic arm similar to Sum of all Thrills. Except the arm is on an omnimover type track. Dark-ride elements can be scary and get as close as I've ever seen. Simulator portions get a fair number of people sick. Robotic arm motion very smooth and fluid. All that said, FJ is the most unique and probably coolest ride I've ever been on and worth a chance to anyone willing. Universal Express not accepted, but single-rider and castle-tour queues are a good alternative.
> 
> - Dragon Challenge née Dueling Dragons. Two inverted thrill coaster tracks with multiple inversions each. More intense than anything at WDW IMO. Universal Express accepted.
> 
> - Flight of the Hippogriff née Flight of the Unicorn. Kiddie coaster not unlike Goofy's Barnstormer. Universal Express accepted.
> 
> Shows
> 
> - Ollivander's. Recreation of wand selection scene in first HP movie. Cute but not jaw-dropping. Lines build fast and move slow. If any desire to see, do either as close to park open or park close as possible. Worth a 45-minute wait to first-timer, 30-minutes repeat visitors IMO. Lines often much longer than this. Universal Express not accepted.
> 
> Frog Choir. Roughly 10 minute concert with 6-8 students, some with frog puppets (oops, spoiler) like choir in brief scene near beginning of third Harry Potter book/movie. UE not required.
> 
> Beauxbatons/Durmstrangs. Maybe 10 minutes of two competing school students doing routines akin to those early in fourth HP book/movie. UE not required.
> 
> Shops
> 
> - Owl Post/Dervish & Banges. Ollivander's wand show dumps out into Owl Post, which is connected internally to D&B. OP has all the different wands, D&B has robes, broomsticks, and various other merch. If Ollivander's is not done, OP can be accessed via D&B, but even this can have a short line sometimes.
> 
> Honeyduke's/Zonko's. Connected internally, H's has all sorts of HP candy and sweets while Z's has mainly jokeshop-type stuff. DD7 has two Pygmy Puffs from Z's--one pink one purple. Lines also possible here.
> 
> Filch's. The shop that FJ riders are dumped into. More various HP merch. Never seen a line to enter.
> 
> Restaurants etc.
> 
> - Three Broomsticks. Well-themed CS restaurant for lunch and dinner. Mainly British-type food such as fish and chips, Cornish pasties, roasted chicken, and Shepherd's pie. Breakfast also available through package reservations almost exclusively. Occasional reports of successful walk-ups for breakfast.
> 
> Hogs Head Tavern. Connected to 3B internally and can get Butterbeer here in addition to outside carts where lines can be long. I think it also has adult bevs, but since Mesa is a dry city I don't know much about that.
> 
> Overall, WWoHP rivals and probably surpasses anything WDW has in terms of theming. Area is small, however, and the shops in particular. Moderate to busy days often require a FastPass-type entry system merely to enter the area. In my opinion, WWoHP is a must-do for either the most casual HP fan or any theme-park fan.
> 
> How's *that* for an essay?






*A +*







you are hired!!





_and i like how you were my translater on the big parry hotter words....things...
i use Mac 101 on them_


----------



## ducky_love

I stopped in last night and it was beautiful!  10min wait for FJ single rider, 10 min wait for Spiderman.  Weather was perfect after dark.


----------



## kingken

macraven said:


> i pulled up opentable and put in labor day.
> this is what came up.
> 
> ressies could only be made up to august 5th from today.
> 
> 
> 
> OpenTable Home> Orlando / Central Florida East restaurants> Restaurant availability
> Orlando / Central Florida East Change Location 
> Restaurants
> 
> Date
> 
> mm/dd/yyyyTime
> Party Size
> 
> 
> 
> Availability for Margaritaville at Univeral Orlando Citywalk
> Restaurant Name	Price	Availability (click time to reserve)
> Margaritaville at Univeral Orlando Citywalk
> I Drive / Sand Lake | American
> $$
> No tables are available within 2.5 hours of your 6:00 PM request.
> 
> Margaritaville at Univeral Orlando Citywalk Next Available Around 6:00 PM
> Saturday, July 30, 2011
> 5:30
> 5:45
> 
> 6:15
> 6:45
> Sunday, July 31, 2011
> 5:30
> 5:45
> 6:00 PM
> 6:15
> 6:30
> Monday, August 1, 2011
> 5:30
> 5:45
> 6:00 PM
> 6:15
> 6:30
> Tuesday, August 2, 2011
> 5:30
> 5:45
> 6:00 PM
> 6:15
> 6:30
> Wednesday, August 3, 2011
> 5:30
> 5:45
> 6:00 PM
> 6:15
> 6:30
> Thursday, August 4, 2011
> 5:30
> 5:45
> 6:00 PM
> 6:15
> 6:30
> Friday, August 5, 2011
> 5:30
> 5:45
> 6:00 PM
> 6:15
> 6:30
> See Next 7 Available 
> Show me other options



i booked for 26th august about 2/3 weeks ago and got a reservation, also did lombards for a couple days later with no problems


----------



## macraven

kingken said:


> i booked for 26th august about 2/3 weeks ago and got a reservation, also did lombards for a couple days later with no problems



great!..

i put the dates in late last night and had restrictions.
i used open table.

did you use opentable to book or did you call?
if you called, maybe that would be best for those wanting ressies in advance.

i am sure homies are going to be thrilled if they can book asasp.


----------



## kingken

macraven said:


> great!..
> 
> i put the dates in late last night and had restrictions.
> i used open table.
> 
> did you use opentable to book or did you call?
> if you called, maybe that would be best for those wanting ressies in advance.
> 
> i am sure homies are going to be thrilled if they can book asasp.



i used open table


----------



## disneymama148

We went to WWOHP on 7/26 and 7/27.  

Got to the area at about 8pm on 7/26.  Posted time for FJ was 45mins at 8:30 and was pretty acurate.  FotH was walk on with Express Pass. The stores were PACKED right up until about 10 minutes before closing ~ totally, completely, claustrophobically packed.  The Three Broomsticks was walk right up to get Butterbeer (yum!!).

Had early entry on 7/27 and we were running a bit late.  Got into WWOHP at about 7:15 (early entry was 7:00).  We didn't have breakfast because we were running late and they do NOT allow you to stop anywhere other than WWOHP until the park is officially open.  If you do not have a Three Broomsticks res there are very limited options to get breakfast in WWOHP.  Posted time for FJ was 45 mins at that time but DH reported it was really only like 20 mins.  I only did it once the night before because it definately made me queasy  

I was able to go through Honeydukes and Zonkos at my leisure while the family did FJ.  I was also able to get pictures because the night before the street was just too crowded to be able to take many.  The Three Broomsticks was only open for breakfast reservations so it was the long line at the Butterbeer cart.  DH and DS got onto DD fairly quick with the Express Pass but definately not walk on.

We did not do the Olivander's show at all - the line was always huge and my kids decided to pass because as DS said "it would be too much of a bummer to see it and not get picked".    

We left the area around 9:00 am and they were already handing out return time tickets.

It was hot and crowded.  But it was..... magical!!  Universal got it just perfect, IMHO.


----------



## xipetotec

What are crowds generally like on the first week of March? By generally, I mean all Harry Potter aside, do we expect large or small crowds?


----------



## mesaboy2

xipetotec said:


> What are crowds generally like on the first week of March? By generally, I mean all Harry Potter aside, do we expect large or small crowds?



Small to medium generally.  That week is usually on the extreme leading edge of the spring break season.


----------



## xipetotec

mesaboy2 said:


> Small to medium generally.  That week is usually on the extreme leading edge of the spring break season.



Awesome, that's what I was kind of thinking/hoping. It's really the only time we can do. We are planning on going on either the Tue/Wed/Thur of that week. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Montog

We'll be at Royal Pacific August 8-10, I've got to work but my mom will be coming with us and taking kids over to Universal.  We'll get in Monday about 11:00 am, they can hit the parks after that, all day tuesday, and then weds until about 3.  I was planning on buying them 3-day passes from Costco so they could go as much as they wanted.  They are HUGE Harry Potter fans, and I want to suggest the best itinerary for her to avoid heat and crowds.  I know, this is about impossible this time of year, but any help appreciated. It is also my oldest daughter's birthday on Monday and I know more than anything she wants to get into Harry Potter and say she did it for her birthday, so I may not be able to convince them to wait until the extra hour on Tuesday morning.  Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## kkmauch

IOA and Universal first timer. The whole family is spending a day at IOA just for WWoHP.

We will be there May 7, 2012 (Monday). Staying at WDW so no early access. What is the typical operating hours for WWoHP (looked like 9-7 for this last May) and how are the crowds at that time of year? Is it worth investing in the express pass for 7 adults? To see everything at WWoHP is there a recommended tour strategy for one day?

Thanks all!


----------



## damo

kkmauch said:


> IOA and Universal first timer. The whole family is spending a day at IOA just for WWoHP.
> 
> We will be there May 7, 2012 (Monday). Staying at WDW so no early access. What is the typical operating hours for WWoHP (looked like 9-7 for this last May) and how are the crowds at that time of year? Is it worth investing in the express pass for 7 adults? To see everything at WWoHP is there a recommended tour strategy for one day?
> 
> Thanks all!



Early May is a lovely time to go.  Don't buy the express passes ahead of time.  Go and see how the lines are first.  You should have no problems doing everything that you want in one day.


----------



## hellosue

Hi, Myself and my 2 Daughters (all mad HP fans) will be visiting IOA & US Sept 10-12 with 3 park pass including park hopper and Staying at Pacific Royal - First timers to IOA & Florida - Question - what will the crowds be like and is it worth getting food ticket for the days


----------



## mesaboy2

hellosue said:


> Hi, Myself and my 2 Daughters (all mad HP fans) will be visiting IOA & US Sept 10-12 with 3 park pass including park hopper and Staying at Pacific Royal - First timers to IOA & Florida - Question - what will the crowds be like and is it worth getting food ticket for the days



Crowds should be pretty light.  It's a weekend, so the locals will be out, but most of them won't have the early entry or unlimited Express pass privileges like you will.  You should have a great time!

I've never ordered the meal deals; the experts on here generally give it the thumbs-down.


----------



## Cannonsmomi

We r planning visit to WWofHP on Friday sept 9th....trying to decide if staying onsite is best option given crowds.  Have 8 and 6 yr old boys who are slightly impatient. Better rates at outside hotels but better perks on site.  We get in at 830 the eve before so won't be utilizing hotel facilities due to having to check out by noon.  Unless we can use pool even after checkout on the day of checkout.  We can only stay for one day and then must leave.  Thoughts anyone?


----------



## wilma-bride

The last time we went to Universal and IOA we were staying onsite so had the benefit of Express Pass and early entry.  This time we only have one day for IOA and we are offsite - is it still preferable to do WWOHP first, then double back and start at Marvel Super Hero Island.

Or do the experts out there have any other suggestions as to how to maximise our time (the day we are going is Friday 21st October).


----------



## VirataMama4

Any thoughts on how crowds will be Aug. 18 at IOA?  TIA!


----------



## mesaboy2

Take a number, everyone....  



Cannonsmomi said:


> We r planning visit to WWofHP on Friday sept 9th....trying to decide if staying onsite is best option given crowds.  Have 8 and 6 yr old boys who are slightly impatient. Better rates at outside hotels but better perks on site.  We get in at 830 the eve before so won't be utilizing hotel facilities due to having to check out by noon.  Unless we can use pool even after checkout on the day of checkout.  We can only stay for one day and then must leave.  Thoughts anyone?



Crowds should be pretty light.  I don't know that onsite is worth it in your case.  I do believe you would be able to use the pool after checkout, but not totally sure.



wilma-bride said:


> The last time we went to Universal and IOA we were staying onsite so had the benefit of Express Pass and early entry.  This time we only have one day for IOA and we are offsite - is it still preferable to do WWOHP first, then double back and start at Marvel Super Hero Island.
> 
> Or do the experts out there have any other suggestions as to how to maximise our time (the day we are going is Friday 21st October).



IMO WWoHP should be done either very first thing or very last.  What you do and in what order outside WWoHP won't matter much I don't think.  October is a quiet month outside of Columbus Day weekend and you don't have to think about HHN at the Studios.



VirataMama4 said:


> Any thoughts on how crowds will be Aug. 18 at IOA?  TIA!



Tail end of the summer season on a Thursday?  Magic 8-Ball says:  "Shouldn't be too bad".


----------



## macraven

wilma-bride said:


> The last time we went to Universal and IOA we were staying onsite so had the benefit of Express Pass and early entry.  This time we only have one day for IOA and we are offsite - is it still preferable to do WWOHP first, then double back and start at Marvel Super Hero Island.
> 
> Or do the experts out there have any other suggestions as to how to maximise our time (the day we are going is Friday 21st October).



go early.
be there before the early entry guests are allowed in.

that way you will be in front of the regular line.

go directly to potterville.

once you are done there, then head back to the front of the park to catch marvel land.

eat at off time periods and go to the lines then for the rides.
use the single line rider for all the rides if available.

the park closes at 7:00.

head back to potterville an hour before that and hope the lines are short.

hhn is at the studios that friday.
there are those hhn ticket holders that might stay over at ioa until the hhn opening time of 6:30.



if you plan to eat at city walk once you leave ioa, leave before the park closes.

you will have less of a wait for a table if you are at city walk before the park closes.


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> if you plan to eat at city walk once you leave ioa, leave before the park closes.
> 
> you will have less of a wait for a table if you are at city walk before the park closes.


 Yes indeed...HHN will turn CityWalk into a zoo in no time!


----------



## MIChessGuy

I was surprised to see that the wait for Ollivander's had moderated a bit by late morning today.  Because I am not early-entry, by the time I had hoofed it to the WW, there were already a ton of people waiting.  It looked like at least 80-90 minutes.  So, I went ahead with the FJ castle tour, then single rider, an early lunch at the Three Broomsticks and some other stuff.  When I returned to Ollivander's around 11:15 a.m., the wait was down to about 45 minutes.  I was behind the last person to get into the show ahead of me, so I waited next to the TM posted at the door.  He had to explain what Ollivander's was about every 8 seconds, since people constantly came up to ask him about it.  He also mentioned that O's cuts off about an hour before park closing time, which I didn't know.


----------



## disneymama148

Cannonsmomi said:


> We r planning visit to WWofHP on Friday sept 9th....trying to decide if staying onsite is best option given crowds.  Have 8 and 6 yr old boys who are slightly impatient. Better rates at outside hotels but better perks on site.  We get in at 830 the eve before so won't be utilizing hotel facilities due to having to check out by noon.  Unless we can use pool even after checkout on the day of checkout.  We can only stay for one day and then must leave.  Thoughts anyone?




We stayed at the Royal Pacific for one night last week.  We went to WWofHP for Early Entry and came back to the hotel at about 10:30.  Checkout is 11:00.  We got everything packed up and then I stopped at the desk to be sure we  could still use the pool.  They were very nice and said we were certainly welcome to use the pool all day if we liked.  They have a gym near the pool with changing rooms and lockers.  We just brought a small duffle bag down with us and in exchange for your room key (which they return to you) they will give you a key to a locker.  We were just planning on a quick dip but my kids loved the pool so much, we stayed for at least 3 hours.  We changed, picked dropped off the locker key and got our room key back, left our bag with luggage services, and went back to the parks.


----------



## wilma-bride

mesaboy2 said:


> IMO WWoHP should be done either very first thing or very last.  What you do and in what order outside WWoHP won't matter much I don't think.  October is a quiet month outside of Columbus Day weekend and you don't have to think about HHN at the Studios.





macraven said:


> go early.
> be there before the early entry guests are allowed in.
> 
> that way you will be in front of the regular line.
> 
> go directly to potterville.
> 
> once you are done there, then head back to the front of the park to catch marvel land.
> 
> eat at off time periods and go to the lines then for the rides.
> use the single line rider for all the rides if available.
> 
> the park closes at 7:00.
> 
> head back to potterville an hour before that and hope the lines are short.
> 
> hhn is at the studios that friday.
> there are those hhn ticket holders that might stay over at ioa until the hhn opening time of 6:30.
> 
> 
> 
> if you plan to eat at city walk once you leave ioa, leave before the park closes.
> 
> you will have less of a wait for a table if you are at city walk before the park closes.



Thanks for the advice   We won't be eating at City Walk that night and we will make sure to get there nice and early.


----------



## klacey1

So excited! We decided to stay at RPR for one night-- Saturday Sept. 27th and enjoy IOA/US on Sunday. I've never tried to do IOA/US in only one day and I think staying onsite will help us be able to do as much as possible!


----------



## DiNap44

klacey1 said:


> So excited! We decided to stay at RPR for one night-- Saturday Sept. 27th and enjoy IOA/US on Sunday. I've never tried to do IOA/US in only one day and I think staying onsite will help us be able to do as much as possible!



You're going to love the RPR. 

Both parks in one day? Be prepared for a long day. There is so  much to do. I would suggest using the Early Entry if you want to ride FJ at WWOHP. Good Luck and enjoy.


----------



## EEyorelover22

I would recommend going Sat night if you can.  We did that last summer...went around 5 pm Sat and then used all day Sunday.  We mapped out what we wanted to do and hit those high points.  We didn't leave until Monday morning though.

We all loved it there!


----------



## rtfelt

It seems this thread is getting off topic a bit IMO.  Isn't it supposed to be a "crowd report thread" from those who have gone, when they went, what the crowds were like,what their strategy was, and how it worked?  I personally would still be interested in how people's strategy is working for them.  Is going first thing in the morning to HP the best way (as many here have stated) or should you do the rest of IoA first then go back to HP later after the "enthusiastic" crowds have dissipated (this is the recommendation from a IoA site I found)?  What did you do when you went to HP recently and what would you change if anything now you have 20/20 hindsight?


----------



## MrTriVan

rtfelt said:


> It seems this thread is getting off topic a bit IMO.  Isn't it supposed to be a "crowd report thread" from those who have gone, when they went, what the crowds were like,what their strategy was, and how it worked?  I personally would still be interested in how people's strategy is working for them.  Is going first thing in the morning to HP the best way (as many here have stated) or should you do the rest of IoA first then go back to HP later after the "enthusiastic" crowds have dissipated (this is the recommendation from a IoA site I found)?  What did you do when you went to HP recently and what would you change if anything now you have 20/20 hindsight?



We were there this past Saturday and Sunday.  If you're staying on site, definately take advantage of early entry into HP.  For us, that meant 7am on Saturday, since the park opened at 8am.  We did Ollivander's first.  We had about a 20 minute wait. I think we were in the third show for the day.  We then did FJ with about a 15 minute wait.  

We used our express pass to ride Hippogriff & Dragons, bought a butterbeer and then watched the frog choir at 9am.  When we left around 9:30 the line for Ollivanders was extremely long, and hordes of people were still streaming into the area.

We came back to have dinner at the Three Broomsticks around 5pm, and the crowds were still pretty heavy, but there was no wait for ordering food.

We went back on Sunday and did the castle-only tour since we moved through the line so quickly on Saturday.  We also watched the Tri-Wizards Spirit Rally.  Speaking of which, the two shows aren't very well advertised, nor are the show times listed on the park map.  We had no problem showing up 5 minutes before the show started and getting a spot on the ground in the "front row".  The shows occur every 30 minutes on the half hour, alternating between the two shows, with no shows at 12pm or 12:30pm (lunch break for the performers we were told, although I'm not sure why you need a lunch break when you're only performing once an hour for 10-15 minutes, but that's a different topic...!)


----------



## klacey1

DiNap44 said:


> You're going to love the RPR.
> 
> Both parks in one day? Be prepared for a long day. There is so  much to do. I would suggest using the Early Entry if you want to ride FJ at WWOHP. Good Luck and enjoy.



We will of course do early entry! It's basically the reason we're staying onsite! I've been to US/IOA plenty of times, so I know which rides we;re going to hit at each park. Obviously we won't be able to do everything, but I think we'll get my favorites done!
I will enjoy-- I'm  really looking forward to staying onsite!


----------



## arlsdimples

Does anyone have a magic 8 ball handy? Any guesses as to what the crowds will be like on Aug 19 or the 21st? 

This will be our first visit to Universal and obviously WWoHP. Would it be in our best interest to drag everyone out of bed uber early? We will be staying on WDW property.


----------



## mesaboy2

arlsdimples said:


> Does anyone have a magic 8 ball handy? Any guesses as to what the crowds will be like on Aug 19 or the 21st?
> 
> This will be our first visit to Universal and obviously WWoHP. Would it be in our best interest to drag everyone out of bed uber early? We will be staying on WDW property.



Did you not like my answer on the Wizarding FAQ thread?

Crowds this time of year are tough to predict as we are into the final weeks of the summer peak season.  I suggested Sunday in the other thread because a) Sundays are often better than Fridays, and b) it's two days closer to the end of the season, not that that matters much.

You can find tons of posts on here that discuss advantages and disadvantages of going early, midday, and late.  Midday is by far the least attractive option, but cases can be made for and against the other two.  It's really up to you.


----------



## arlsdimples

Sorry....I did very much appreciate your response in the other thread. I guess I have a hard time trying to word what I am trying to figure out. I was more curious as to what the crowds in general will be like on either day. As in normal summer insanity, holiday crowd insanity, or slightly better. Knowing it is still summer I expect it to be crowded. However a few times when we were in Disney in late August the crowds were mildly better during the week because it seemed a lot of schools were back in session. I have no idea when in August this happens, perhaps it's the following week. In our area most schools begin after Labor Day. 

I believe I'm over thinking and trying to find answers to things that can not be answered. At any rate thank you very much for your responses they have been most helpful.


----------



## mesaboy2

arlsdimples said:


> Sorry....I did very much appreciate your response in the other thread. I guess I have a hard time trying to word what I am trying to figure out. I was more curious as to what the crowds in general will be like on either day. As in normal summer insanity, holiday crowd insanity, or slightly better. Knowing it is still summer I expect it to be crowded. However a few times when we were in Disney in late August the crowds were mildly better during the week because it seemed a lot of schools were back in session. I have no idea when in August this happens, perhaps it's the following week. In our area most schools begin after Labor Day.
> 
> I believe I'm over thinking and trying to find answers to things that can not be answered. At any rate thank you very much for your responses they have been most helpful.



No worries.  Crowds should be generally falling off about now.  Schools in my area are beginning to start up this week and next.  Of your three crowd level choices, I'd guess "slightly better".  The two days you're considering won't be much different, but my money's on Sunday being better.


----------



## dvcspain

hello
we are going to be there 25 an 26 sptember(sunday and monday) what do you think about the crowds and how can we tour the 2 parks?

harry the first thing or the last thing to avoid crowds?

thank you


----------



## mesaboy2

dvcspain said:


> hello
> we are going to be there 25 an 26 sptember(sunday and monday) what do you think about the crowds and how can we tour the 2 parks?
> 
> harry the first thing or the last thing to avoid crowds?
> 
> thank you



Crowds should be fairly light, except for WWoHP where it is almost always crowded.  Do WWoHP either early in the day or late in the day to avoid the midday peaks.


----------



## callieriggs

So we are going on a big family trip to Orlando the week of Thanksgiving.  The rest of the family is flying so to save money they are leaving Friday morning.  We want to go to Harry Potter world and no one else really does...go figure.  That means we could go the Fri after Thanksgiving.  Any one have an idea of the crowds for that day?  I figure we need to be there early and be patient, figure it will be a ZOO!  Sound right?


----------



## mesaboy2

callieriggs said:


> So we are going on a big family trip to Orlando the week of Thanksgiving.  The rest of the family is flying so to save money they are leaving Friday morning.  We want to go to Harry Potter world and no one else really does...go figure.  That means we could go the Fri after Thanksgiving.  Any one have an idea of the crowds for that day?  I figure we need to be there early and be patient, figure it will be a ZOO!  Sound right?



Sounds about right.


----------



## Taytortots

Hi everyone 
I'll be going to Disney and Universal On December 3rd until December 13th. I'm wondering what the crowds will be like at that time and if we should go at the begging of our stay or at the end. I figured beginning would be best because the holiday crowds will start coming in later but i'm not sure. Thanks


----------



## macraven

callieriggs said:


> So we are going on a big family trip to Orlando the week of Thanksgiving.  The rest of the family is flying so to save money they are leaving Friday morning.  We want to go to Harry Potter world and no one else really does...go figure.  That means we could go the Fri after Thanksgiving.  Any one have an idea of the crowds for that day?  I figure we need to be there early and be patient, figure it will be a ZOO!  Sound right?


zoo is correct.
the day after Tday is crowded





Taytortots said:


> Hi everyone
> I'll be going to Disney and Universal On December 3rd until December 13th. I'm wondering what the crowds will be like at that time and if we should go at the begging of our stay or at the end. I figured beginning would be best because the holiday crowds will start coming in later but i'm not sure. Thanks



early december is delightful.
low crowds and the decorations will be out at universal.


----------



## roobix

Hey Everyone!

My wife and I are thinking about going to IOA the Sunday or Monday after Thanksgiving.

Does anyone have experience with crowds on those days? I see that it's a zoo for the week of Thanksgiving..what about the week following?

We're mostly going just for WWoHP.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mesaboy2

roobix said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> My wife and I are thinking about going to IOA the Sunday or Monday after Thanksgiving.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with crowds on those days? I see that it's a zoo for the week of Thanksgiving..what about the week following?
> 
> We're mostly going just for WWoHP.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Sunday may still be busy, Monday probably not as much.  Just guessing.


----------



## hmmerr02

Ok, I swore I would never go to IOA again after going on January 3rd of this year and catching EVERYONE still on Christmas break.  We couldn't even get our stroller in WWOHP.  

Of course....now I am seriously wanting to go back and do all of the things that I couldn't do the first time!  I need serious advice.   2 adults 2 children (age 2 and 4).  Not too terribly much into thrill rides.  Would like to do WWOHP thoroughly and need advice on when/how to do it.  Also, what is there for the daughters to do?

Help for a newbie?


----------



## OrcaPotter

hmmerr02 said:


> 2 adults 2 children (age 2 and 4).  Not too terribly much into thrill rides.  Would like to do WWOHP thoroughly and need advice on when/how to do it.  Also, what is there for the daughters to do?
> 
> Help for a newbie?



Crowds for WWOHP are still strong, so to avoid the biggest of crowds, you'll want to plan to come in the off season.  This includes September through early November, then mid-January through February.  I would try to avoid October, because that _used_ to be a slow month but has gained popularity.  I would also plan your vacation to occur in the middle of a week, because Universal is popular with locals wave: ) on the weekends--Saturdays in particular.

My #1 advice, too, is to visit WWOHP at the _end_ of the day.  Because resort guests get that extra hour to fill WWOHP, unless you're part of that group, you take the chance of entering an already full area depending on how many resort guests took advantage of their early entry.  Even on the most crowded of days, I've been able to walk through WWOHP and ride things if I waited until an hour or two before park close.

As for what to do in the area for small children?  Your options are a little limited.  If the wait isn't long, Ollivander's is a cute 5 minute show if your children are familiar with the books/movies.  Flight of the Hippogriff is a little kiddie coaster if your kids are feeling a little more daring.  Finally, you can do the castle tour through Hogwarts since they likely aren't tall enough to ride.  Fortunately, there's rarely any sort of wait to do the castle tour--you just have to ask a team member for entry.  Then there's just taking in all the ambiance of Hogsmeade, but this can be difficult if it's wall to wall people.


----------



## damo

hmmerr02 said:


> Ok, I swore I would never go to IOA again after going on January 3rd of this year and catching EVERYONE still on Christmas break.  We couldn't even get our stroller in WWOHP.
> 
> Of course....now I am seriously wanting to go back and do all of the things that I couldn't do the first time!  I need serious advice.   2 adults 2 children (age 2 and 4).  Not too terribly much into thrill rides.  Would like to do WWOHP thoroughly and need advice on when/how to do it.  Also, what is there for the daughters to do?
> 
> Help for a newbie?



There is quite a bit for little ones throughout the park.  The entire Seuss Landing is geared towards them.  There is a playground and ride in Jurassic Park (Pteranadon Flyers).  Toon Lagoon has a splash area right beside Dudley Do-Right and Me Ship the Olive is a boat playground.  In the Marvel area there is Storm Force Acceletron which is the same as the teacups ride in Disney.  You'd have to check the height restrictions on that one.


----------



## Hygiene99

arlsdimples said:


> Does anyone have a magic 8 ball handy? Any guesses as to what the crowds will be like on Aug 19 or the 21st?
> 
> This will be our first visit to Universal and obviously WWoHP. Would it be in our best interest to drag everyone out of bed uber early? We will be staying on WDW property.



Well, that is the day we are going!  staying onsite @Portifino bay , then over to Disney.  early entry.   so since there are 7 of us .. Crowds will be Heavy!


----------



## saintstickets

We are going to WWoHP the week BEFORE Memorial Day, 2012.  We will arrive late Sunday night (5/20/12) and leave on Friday (5/25/12).  We will probably visit IoA the Monday and/or Tuesday of that week.  Any visitors go at that time this year?  How were the crowds?  TIA.


----------



## damo

saintstickets said:


> We are going to WWoHP the week BEFORE Memorial Day, 2012.  We will arrive late Sunday night (5/20/12) and leave on Friday (5/25/12).  We will probably visit IoA the Monday and/or Tuesday of that week.  Any visitors go at that time this year?  How were the crowds?  TIA.



We were there that exact time but it was before Harry Potter showed up.  The crowd were really great.


----------



## jjjmranch

We were at Universal last Monday and Tuesday. August 8th & 9th.  The Forbidden Journey wait in the morning was two hours.  BUT if you went in the afternoon, the wait time was only 45 minutes on both days.   It seems everyone runs to the ride in the morning. We took our time and enjoyed a less wait time in the afternoon.


----------



## Turtlemom

Did you have any trouble getting into the WWOHP???  I've read that there can be lines to enter the Harry Potter area and that you need to get there early or you have to wait in a big standby line.  Is that still true, or have things calmed down a bit???

Just wondering.  We will be there next week sometime.


----------



## jjjmranch

We just walked into Hogsmeade, no lines to get in the village. The biggest craziness was the lockers where you put your bags. None can be brought onto FJ.  The crowds were manageable but the line for Ollivanders was long. We didn't even try to get in there. We bought our wands in CityWalk at the Universal Store.  The gift shop for HP is really small and that's the exit for the ride as well as getting back to the lockers.  I don't know what they were thinking when they built the gift shop area.


----------



## Echo queen

Sunday August 14 we checked in at RPR and went to ioa first arriving at the gate at 745a the park was open.  We went back to HP and then on to other parts of the park  we then went over to US and did more rides had lunch we got the call our room was ready about 1pm. The park was not busy just hot. We went back to the room from 1p to 4p missed the afternoon shower then back to both parks that evening until 10p close. The longest line was 20min posted at all the rides so no wait with fotl. Most 5nin Rip rocket was 45min or more each time we checked, we did not ride. 

It was not that busy none of the lines for food  or snacks were long. My family felt no need to go back a 2nd day so we slept in had a big breakfast and left RPR. We were here last year the same time, lower crowds for sure this year. We still have over a week of vacation left. Yea haa. My boy are 16 and soon be 13 (tomorrow) and dh. Party of 4.


----------



## mark2311

I know it's hard to predict these things but I'll be in Orlando from 7-18 September. Does anyone have any idea what the crowds will be like during these dates or any recommendations for best days during that time


----------



## macraven

that time period in september is usually light with no crowd issues.

but for parry hotter, it is always busy........

you might get lucky and not have many crowds there.
i'll cross my fingers that happens for you.


----------



## rtfelt

> We were at Universal last Monday and Tuesday. August 8th & 9th. The Forbidden Journey wait in the morning was two hours. BUT if you went in the afternoon, the wait time was only 45 minutes on both days. It seems everyone runs to the ride in the morning. We took our time and enjoyed a less wait time in the afternoon.



This is good to hear.  We'll be there on the 21st and this was our plan based on the recommendation from another website--do the rest of IoA first and then go to WWoHP later in the afternoon.  I've been tracking this thread and hadn't heard back from anyone who did this, so thanks for posting your experience.

We can't wait


----------



## neoavatara

Going next week, still going back and forth whether to do WWHOP first or later...guess I may just flip a coin.  How about that for planning?


----------



## Marvin123

We were there in the evening at about 7pm last Tuesday (9/8) and it was lovely - really quiet, 20 mins for FJ and walk-on for the other two.  
We went back yesterday evening (Monday 15/8) and it was horrible!  Really busy, huge queues for everything.  We were there about 8pm and I wondered if it was because US closed at 8pm that night so everyone went over to IoA?


----------



## kimkreis

Hoping to do IOA on the Tuesday before Columbus Day weekend.  Crowds should be more manageable, yes?  We have been once before this year during April spring break.  Figure anything will be better than that, yes?


----------



## mesaboy2

kimkreis said:


> Hoping to do IOA on the Tuesday before Columbus Day weekend.  Crowds should be more manageable, yes?  We have been once before this year during April spring break.  Figure anything will be better than that, yes?



That sounds to me like a great day to go.


----------



## macraven

it is a great time to be in the parks, that tuesday before columbus day.


i always hit that time period.
(start on that day and stay until a few days after columbus day.)

i'll be in the parks that day.


crowds are not there.

easy to get where you want and on the rides/shows easily.


----------



## Alejop

Thursday before colombus day will be so crowd? Touringplans says that the crowd @ Disney that day will be level but i dont trust them a lot, what do you think? Ir would me crowded? Please help  thanks 
P.D: which of the colombus weekend are crowded? Saturday, sunday, and monday? Or just saturday and sunday? Is the colombus weekend full?


----------



## mom2princess&prince

I am wondering if every day is an early entry day at IOA for people staying onsite or just certain days.  Also, would it be too risky to go mid day and hope for shorter lines closer to park closing?  We are going the week of Thanksgiving, probably that Sunday.  Thanks!


----------



## mesaboy2

mom2princess&prince said:


> I am wondering if every day is an early entry day at IOA for people staying onsite or just certain days.  Also, would it be too risky to go mid day and hope for shorter lines closer to park closing?  We are going the week of Thanksgiving, probably that Sunday.  Thanks!



Early entry for onsites is offered everyday.  Anytime near Thanksgiving will be busy, so it is risky IMO to arrive midday and expect to get in.  At the very least you should expect to get a return ticket for entry later in the day, if still available.


----------



## klacey1

How have the last few days been? We'll be there a week from Sunday and are hoping for light crowds (we'll say onsite the night before, so we'll have early entry).


----------



## KeroKero

Wondering how the crowd levels are these days.  We'll be arriving in Orlando Thursday and spending 2 days at US/IOA the following week ... just curious on what to expect


----------



## Alejop

The thursday before the columbus weekend is gonna be so crowd?


----------



## DCDisney

Many schools have Fall breaks around Columbus Day and it will probably be very crowded.  It was last year.  Mid-morning they restricted access to Hogsmeade and gave out tickets to come back later.


----------



## Alejop

DCDisney said:


> Many schools have Fall breaks around Columbus Day and it will probably be very crowded.  It was last year.  Mid-morning they restricted access to Hogsmeade and gave out tickets to come back later.



After o before?


----------



## kaylyn2012

Visiting Universal for 1st time Feb 18-21 on-site @ Hard Rock - crowd level? Any suggestions about maneuvering around parks with 13 year old boy - LOVES Harry Potter! Thanks!


----------



## rtfelt

Going to IoA tomorrow (Sunday) and plan on going "left" and doing the rest of the park first and then HP later in the day.  I'll let you all know how it went and give a crowd report.


----------



## klacey1

rtfelt said:


> Going to IoA tomorrow (Sunday) and plan on going "left" and doing the rest of the park first and then HP later in the day.  I'll let you all know how it went and give a crowd report.



Please do! I hope your day is going well and crowds are low!!


----------



## rtfelt

Ar Harry Potter world right now. We stated the day without early entry. They 
	
	




		Code:
	



let us in @ 8:45. We went left & did not follow thd crowd to HP. We did spiderman, hulk... first. No lines. We then went to HP about 2 pm. FG was 30 min everything else less than 10. Haven't been to Ollivanders but line looks like about 30 min. If we go Ill report. Sorry 4 typos I'm on my phone .


----------



## mesaboy2

rtfelt said:


> Ar Harry Potter world right now. We stated the day without early entry. They
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let us in @ 8:45. We went left & did not follow thd crowd to HP. We did spiderman, hulk... first. No lines. We then went to HP about 2 pm. FG was 30 min everything else less than 10. Haven't been to Ollivanders but line looks like about 30 min. If we go Ill report. Sorry 4 typos I'm on my phone .



FG = Forbidden Gurney?


----------



## gometros

mesaboy2 said:


> FG = Forbidden Gurney?



Forbidden Grawp


----------



## kingken

rtfelt said:


> Going to IoA tomorrow (Sunday) and plan on going "left" and doing the rest of the park first and then HP later in the day.  I'll let you all know how it went and give a crowd report.



thanks for the update, going friday (hurricane permitting) for 2 weeks so hopefully crowd levels will be lighter, what was universal like if you went


----------



## mesaboy2

Went three times this week in the late afternoon after work while in town on business and flying solo.  Monday and Tuesday afternoon (8/22 and 8/23) were what I would call moderately crowded, which is more than I was expecting.  Tuesday was the worst (relatively speaking), with waits at FJ posted wait at 75 minutes for the main queue (SR down the stairs), Spiderman 30 minutes.  I think those waits were longer because of the on-and-off rains that day, which to my way of thinking has people going to the more indoor rides.

Thursday (8/25) wasn't bad at all, longest wait I saw in either park was Simpsons at 30.  Hulk was walk-on, Spiderman and Mummy 15, FJ was 20 for main queue (SR walk on), FotH 10, MiB at 20 (SR walk on), Jaws 10.  Didn't notice any others.

Never had to wait to enter WWoHP on any day, though I never arrived earlier than 3:30.  Still, WWoHP was pretty packed all days--just the nature of the beast.

Hope this helps future planners.


----------



## wisblue

rtfelt said:


> Ar Harry Potter world right now. We stated the day without early entry. They
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let us in @ 8:45. We went left & did not follow thd crowd to HP. We did spiderman, hulk... first. No lines. We then went to HP about 2 pm. FG was 30 min everything else less than 10. Haven't been to Ollivanders but line looks like about 30 min. If we go Ill report. Sorry 4 typos I'm on my phone .



We visited IOA on Sunday, August 21 and, at least by my standards, the park was NOT crowded.

We were staying at WDW and drove to Universal early to pick up tickets and get in line for admission. We were allowed into the park at about 8:45 and went right to WWOHP. The area was not crowded at all, though there was a line for the show at Olivander's (from early entry guests). We walked right on FJ, Hippogriff, and Dragon Challenge and then spent some time walking through the shops at Hogsmeade. We then walked through the rest of the park, riding Jurassic Park (5 min wait), Spiderman (5 min), and Hulk (less than 5 min with single riders; posted time was 20 min.) We then went back to WWOHP for lunch at Three Broomsticks, and walked back for The Cat in the Hat (10 min due to a short breakdown).

Around 12:30 we went back to ride FJ again, intending to use the single rider line. But, because the posted wait time was 30 min, we decided to go through the line so we could see the castle at a slower pace. Even then, we moved pretty quickly, and were on and off the ride in about 15 minutes.

Because it was getting extremely hot, we had done everything we wanted to do, and we had some shopping to do to get ready for my daughter's check-in at the Disney College Program the next day, we stopped in a few shops and left the park around 2 PM.

The longest posted wait time we saw was for the Ripsaw Falls water ride (60 min), presumably because it was so hot. Because we didn't want to get drenched before getting in the car, we didn't intend to ride that anyway.

My daughter, who had visited IOA last August, said that the crowds, especially at WWOHP and the shops at Hogsmeade, were significantly lower this time. There was no wait to get into the WWOHP area when we left, and I doubt if there was one all day.


----------



## damo

wisblue said:


> We visited IOA on Sunday, August 21 and, at least by my standards, the park was NOT crowded.
> 
> We were staying at WDW and drove to Universal early to pick up tickets and get in line for admission. We were allowed into the park at about 8:45 and went right to WWOHP. The area was not crowded at all, though there was a line for the show at Olivander's (from early entry guests). We walked right on FJ, Hippogriff, and Dragon Challenge and then spent some time walking through the shops at Hogsmeade. We then walked through the rest of the park, riding Jurassic Park (5 min wait), Spiderman (5 min), and Hulk (less than 5 min with single riders; posted time was 20 min.) We then went back to WWOHP for lunch at Three Broomsticks, and walked back for The Cat in the Hat (10 min due to a short breakdown).
> 
> Around 12:30 we went back to ride FJ again, intending to use the single rider line. But, because the posted wait time was 30 min, we decided to go through the line so we could see the castle at a slower pace. Even then, we moved pretty quickly, and were on and off the ride in about 15 minutes.
> 
> Because it was getting extremely hot, we had done everything we wanted to do, and we had some shopping to do to get ready for my daughter's check-in at the Disney College Program the next day, we stopped in a few shops and left the park around 2 PM.
> 
> The longest posted wait time we saw was for the Ripsaw Falls water ride (60 min), presumably because it was so hot. Because we didn't want to get drenched before getting in the car, we didn't intend to ride that anyway.
> 
> My daughter, who had visited IOA last August, said that the crowds, especially at WWOHP and the shops at Hogsmeade, were significantly lower this time. There was no wait to get into the WWOHP area when we left, and I doubt if there was one all day.



Sundays are lovely.


----------



## HolliePoppins

We are going to WWOHP in Sept. for one day. I am trying to choose between a Wed 9/21 or Fri 9/23. Is there a significant difference in crowds between a wed. and a fri.?  TIA


----------



## mesaboy2

HolliePoppins said:


> We are going to WWOHP in Sept. for one day. I am trying to choose between a Wed 9/21 or Fri 9/23. Is there a significant difference in crowds between a wed. and a fri.?  TIA



Going on Wednesday should take many locals out of the equation.  Definitely suggest Wednesday.


----------



## mcjw2011

I'm thinking about going in November, and leave a few days prior to the HP celebration. How busy was it last year? It probably was midway through, due to the "Deathly Hallows: Part 1" release in mid-November.


----------



## Metro West

mcjw2011 said:


> I'm thinking about going in November, and leave a few days prior to the HP celebration. How busy was it last year? It probably was midway through, due to the "Deathly Hallows: Part 1" release in mid-November.


 WWoHP was busy practically everyday last year and I don't see it really slowing down any this year. Mid-November isn't usually crowded so you should have no problems with seeing the rest of the parks.


----------



## mesaboy2

mcjw2011 said:


> I'm thinking about going in November, and leave a few days prior to the HP celebration. How busy was it last year? It probably was midway through, due to the "Deathly Hallows: Part 1" release in mid-November.



I don't think the movie releases impact crowds much, other than the theaters at City Walk.

If you're going in early November and getting out of Dodge before the celebration, I would guess you won't encounter heavy crowds.


----------



## Alejop

Im going to IOA 6 of october (just before columbus weekend) its thursday...ir will be so crowd?
Thanks


----------



## mesaboy2

Alejop said:


> Im going to IOA 6 of october (just before columbus weekend) its thursday...ir will be so crowd?
> Thanks



I think you'll have very manageable crowds.


----------



## macraven

that thursday usually is

i've been there on that date for the last 7 years.


----------



## Alejop

macraven said:


> that thursday usually is
> 
> i've been there on that date for the last 7 years.


usually is....? 
hahaha thnks


----------



## magicgirl

Hope someone can help.  We are going to Orlando next week and can go to Universal on either Tuesday Sept 6 or Sunday Sept 11.  We are desperate to spend time looking at and riding Harry Potter things.  We are not staying at a Universal Hotel so will not have early entry.  Which do you think will be the best day to visit and what would be the best time of day to see HP


----------



## mesaboy2

magicgirl said:


> Hope someone can help.  We are going to Orlando next week and can go to Universal on either Tuesday Sept 6 or Sunday Sept 11.  We are desperate to spend time looking at and riding Harry Potter things.  We are not staying at a Universal Hotel so will not have early entry.  Which do you think will be the best day to visit and what would be the best time of day to see HP



Either day should be good--I might choose the Tuesday.  No matter what day, WWoHP is best tackled first thing in the morning or the last few hours before close.  Midday has the worst crowds.


----------



## mcjw2011

Metro West said:


> WWoHP was busy practically everyday last year and I don't see it really slowing down any this year. Mid-November isn't usually crowded so you should have no problems with seeing the rest of the parks.



I know... I went there a month after it opened. Big crowds, but oh it was so worth it. I'm very impressed by both IOA and Universal Studios, but the WWoHP was the icing on the cake.


----------



## AK_Christina

What day would you guys recommend going between Tues Sept 13 - Sat Sept 17? I have been thinking we would go on Thursday, thinking it would be a 'slow' day of the week. We only have 1 day at Universal and want to battle the least amount of crowds as possible =)


----------



## macraven

i would avoid the weekends, fri/sat as many locals do come to the parks then.

some say sunday is good, others disagree.

but, since that day of the week is not in the running.......


----------



## Stew_Mouse

mesaboy2 said:


> Went three times this week in the late afternoon after work while in town on business and flying solo.  Monday and Tuesday afternoon (8/22 and 8/23) were what I would call moderately crowded, which is more than I was expecting.  Tuesday was the worst (relatively speaking), with waits at FJ posted wait at 75 minutes for the main queue (SR down the stairs), Spiderman 30 minutes.  I think those waits were longer because of the on-and-off rains that day, which to my way of thinking has people going to the more indoor rides.



I'm glad you mentioned going on Tuesday (8/23). It was my first time there and I suggested to the family to do WWoHP near park closing, but even at 7pm (park closing at 8pm), the single rider line for FJ was about 20 minutes. The standby line was about an hour or so. I was quite surprised, and someone in the single rider line mentioned how he had never seen the single rider line so long. Hopefully this isn't common for those of you going in the near future!


----------



## mesaboy2

Stew_Mouse said:


> I'm glad you mentioned going on Tuesday (8/23). It was my first time there and I suggested to the family to do WWoHP near park closing, but even at 7pm (park closing at 8pm), the single rider line for FJ was about 20 minutes. The standby line was about an hour or so. I was quite surprised, and someone in the single rider line mentioned how he had *never seen the single rider line so long*. Hopefully this isn't common for those of you going in the near future!



Neither had I.  It doesn't usually extend down the stairs, but I have heard occasional reports of it.  This was the first time I personally witnessed it.

Usually, you walk right up to the TM on the far end of the Gryffindor common room and wait for him or her to direct you further up towards the Sorting Hat.


----------



## neoavatara

...with that Tuesday.  I was there on Sunday 8/21, and the single rider line was never more than 15 minutes that I saw, and most of the day standby was around 30-45 minutes, dropping to less than that in the morning and later in the evening.


----------



## damo

mesaboy2 said:


> Neither had I.  It doesn't usually extend down the stairs, but I have heard occasional reports of it.  This was the first time I personally witnessed it.
> 
> Usually, you walk right up to the TM on the far end of the Gryffindor common room and wait for him or her to direct you further up towards the Sorting Hat.



We hit a very long single rider's line in June.  We couldn't figure out what was going on.  Could have been a TM not handling the single rider line well or someone handling the normal line very well.  When we finally got to the front of the line we noticed the TM in charge was just going an excellent job filling the rows with the standby lines of 2s, 3s and 4s.  There just weren't a ton of options for the single rider.


----------



## Stew_Mouse

damo said:


> We hit a very long single rider's line in June.  We couldn't figure out what was going on.  Could have been a TM not handling the single rider line well or someone handling the normal line very well.  When we finally got to the front of the line we noticed the TM in charge was just going an excellent job filling the rows with the standby lines of 2s, 3s and 4s.  There just weren't a ton of options for the single rider.



Hmm, that's very interesting. I was wondering if a TM notices the single rider line hasn't been used in awhile, do they ever just let a few go to keep it moving? Or does standby always have first go?

And @neoavatara, I think you are right about it just being bad luck. Oh well!


----------



## SnowWhiteIsDreaming

Stew Mouse, 
   I was also there on Tuesday, the 23rd. I wonder if the single rider line was long due to the fact the FJ was down for an hour to start the day. We got there at 8:10am and got right in line. But the line wasn't moving. They said the ride started up fine, but then shut down a few minutes later. They said it was very uncommon for it to break down in the morning like that. A lot of people left the line. We waited in line until about 9:10, and then it started to work again, and the line moved right along, but it really backed up behind us as we were waiting. 

  We got to do the ride about 3 times that day thanks to acquiring elusive FJ express passes for all 8 of us which we could use once each day of our 4 day trip! That was quite a bonus for us!


----------



## Stew_Mouse

SnowWhiteIsDreaming said:


> Stew Mouse,
> I was also there on Tuesday, the 23rd. I wonder if the single rider line was long due to the fact the FJ was down for an hour to start the day. We got there at 8:10am and got right in line. But the line wasn't moving. They said the ride started up fine, but then shut down a few minutes later. They said it was very uncommon for it to break down in the morning like that. A lot of people left the line. We waited in line until about 9:10, and then it started to work again, and the line moved right along, but it really backed up behind us as we were waiting.
> 
> We got to do the ride about 3 times that day thanks to acquiring elusive FJ express passes for all 8 of us which we could use once each day of our 4 day trip! That was quite a bonus for us!



That's awesome that you got express passes for FJ! Thanks for that information, I didn't realize the ride had shut down that morning. We started at US that day. Other than FJ being busy, it seemed like all the other rides around that time of night was walk on. I did Spiderman twice on single rider and it was walk on.


----------



## klacey1

We were there Sunday, Aug 28th. Did early entry and rode FJ with no wait twice. Explored the area, left and went to US for awhile. Came back at 3 pm and rode FJ with a 15 minute wait. Insanely low crowds throughout the rest of the parks as well.


----------



## LauraLap

Went to US in the morning and got to WWOHP at about 11:30.  Got right in and the line for FJ was 30 mins.  At 1pm it was down to 20 minutes.  Had a great time and enjoyed my first butterbeer!


----------



## Disney999

This month I going to visit Harry Potter on a Monday.  I can't wait and hope that this will be low crowd day!


----------



## BensDaddy

We will be there on October 1st -- a Saturday. Early entry since we're staying at Portofino but still nervous about crowds, temperatures, etc.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

We were WWoHP Aug.18-20 and all I have to say is what a difference from last year. We were there almost exactly the same dates and the crowds weren't as bad. My kids were able to ride FJ quite a few times instead of just the 1 ride per day. I remember last year the wait being up to almost 3 hrs.!!! I never saw anything close to that this yr.
So anybody going soon- it's not that bad if you  are staying on property.


----------



## sandymandr

Which day would be best for WWoHP?  Tuesday - Thursday 10/11-13/11?  All week days, so kind of hoping that they will all be relatively good??


----------



## mesaboy2

sandymandr said:


> Which day would be best for WWoHP?  Tuesday - Thursday 10/11-13/11?  All week days, so kind of hoping that they will all be relatively good??



Any of those days should be good.

To all: here now, FJ was just posting 25 minutes and DC 15 with about an hour until close.  Ollivander's pretty short too, looked like 25-30 minutes max to me.


----------



## wendypleakley

We'll be at WDW the week of Sept. 11 and plan on spending one day at IOA. The days we have to choose from are Monday the 12th and Thursday the 15th.
Our main priority will be WWOHP, which we will head to first thing when we get there. 
Would Monday or Thursday be best?

Thanks!


----------



## cruisin'Mike

We he the chance to spend three nights at Universal next summer. We'd be there June 30-July 3. I know it's not the ideal time to visit, but I looked back in this thread and it didn't seem as bad this year as I thought it would have been. We'd definitely stay onsite (love RPR!). Do you think it would be doable crowd-wise, or am I crazy for considering it?  Also, I know when WWoHP opened, the Front of the line access for onsite guests did not extend to FJ. Is that still the case?  Are the coasters included?


----------



## mesaboy2

wendypleakley said:


> We'll be at WDW the week of Sept. 11 and plan on spending one day at IOA. The days we have to choose from are Monday the 12th and Thursday the 15th.
> Our main priority will be WWOHP, which we will head to first thing when we get there.
> Would Monday or Thursday be best?
> 
> Thanks!



Probably not a big difference--both should be nice, but I would choose Thursday.


----------



## mesaboy2

cruisin'Mike said:


> We he the chance to spend three nights at Universal next summer. We'd be there June 30-July 3. I know it's not the ideal time to visit, but I looked back in this thread and it didn't seem as bad this year as I thought it would have been. We'd definitely stay onsite (love RPR!). Do you think it would be doable crowd-wise, or am I crazy for considering it?  Also, I know when WWoHP opened, the Front of the line access for onsite guests did not extend to FJ. Is that still the case?  Are the coasters included?



With onsite Express privileges, you'll be fine those dates.  Express still does not work on Forbidden Journey or Peranadon Flyers at IoA, nor at Rip Ride Rockit at the Studios.  Use single-rider at FJ if you want to save time and don't care about seeing the queue.


----------



## cruisin'Mike

mesaboy2 said:


> With onsite Express privileges, you'll be fine those dates.  Express still does not work on Forbidden Journey or Peranadon Flyers at IoA, nor at Rip Ride Rockit at the Studios.  Use single-rider at FJ if you want to save time and don't care about seeing the queue.



Thanks. That's pretty much what I thought, although I didn't realize there was no Express Pass for Rip Ride Rockit. And that's definitely on our list for this trip.


----------



## OrlandoMagic

We are going Friday Sept 23rd and hoping to hit WWoHP later in the day, about 5-5:30pm.

Will the fact that HHN is on that night draw a lot of the crowds out of IoA? How is WWoHP crowd wise in the evenings anyway?

Thanks!


----------



## macraven

OrlandoMagic said:


> We are going Friday Sept 23rd and hoping to hit WWoHP later in the day, about 5-5:30pm.
> 
> Will the fact that HHN is on that night draw a lot of the crowds out of IoA? How is WWoHP crowd wise in the evenings anyway?
> 
> Thanks!



if you are coming from the studios, they will be closed at 5:00 that day.

since it will be opening night for hhn, i would think that ioa would not be very crowded in the late afternoon.


----------



## bouncycat

We finally picked a day, Monday Sept 19th, we are hoping for lower crowds...since my family is weird like that.  It doesn't bother me tho.  We'll probably hit HP Area first.  We chose a weekday on purpose.  So I'm keeping my fingers crossed!!!  Now to get the sleepers up in time to get there early!!!!  LOL


----------



## OrcaPotter

Spent the day at the parks--happy to say that the summer crowds have definitely died down.  All rides were either walk-ons, or no more than 20 minutes max.  FJ was 20 minutes!  Crazy!  And this was around 2 PM.  The parks were closing early, due to either prep for Rock the Universe or Rock the Universe itself (I'm not sure if it started tonight).  Humid as heck, though.  Ah, Florida.  I remember why I don't do theme parks in the summer


----------



## Thumper_Man

sandymandr said:


> Which day would be best for WWoHP?  Tuesday - Thursday 10/11-13/11?  All week days, so kind of hoping that they will all be relatively good??



Looking at your dates, I'll see you'll be there the week after Columbus Day.  We went the Thursday after Columbus Day last year and even though it wasn't bad, the WWoHP  area was still pretty crowded.  FJ never had less than a 45 minute wait and Ollivander's was over an hour.  Other than those 2, everything else was manageable.  We were able to get in to eat lunch at 3BS without any wait at all.  Shops weren't that crowded either.  We were in and out of Zonko's and Honeydukes pretty quickly.  Went into Hogshead to get Butterbeer and the Hogshead beer.  Think the longest we waited in line was 10 minutes.  Other times it was just walk up.  The rest of the park was pretty slow.  Our longest wait other than FJ was for Jurassic Park and Bluto's Barge.  45 minutes for JP and 30 for BB.


----------



## Disneybound!!

Thanks to all who give such great information through this thread!  I need some expert help.  I know it is a lower crowd time of the year, so I'm not too worried about either day, but I am going without my hubby and will have my 2 boys with me (5 and 8).  I'd prefer to pick the least crowded day that I can.  We plan to do IoA and have 2 choices.  The first is Sunday, September 25, but we could only arrive around 12 or 1 o'clock that day.  The second choice is Friday, September 30. We can arrive at opening (staying off site) that day.  Which do you think would be the best choice considering crowds and the amount of time we'll have or not have?  Thanks so much!


----------



## OrcaPotter

Disneybound!! said:


> Thanks to all who give such great information through this thread!  I need some expert help.  I know it is a lower crowd time of the year, so I'm not too worried about either day, but I am going without my hubby and will have my 2 boys with me (5 and 8).  I'd prefer to pick the least crowded day that I can.  We plan to do IoA and have 2 choices.  The first is Sunday, September 25, but we could only arrive around 12 or 1 o'clock that day.  The second choice is Friday, September 30. We can arrive at opening (staying off site) that day.  Which do you think would be the best choice considering crowds and the amount of time we'll have or not have?  Thanks so much!



Of course it's tough to give anyone a definite of "it will be the least crowded on X day" because it can be difficult to predict.  Yesterday, the crowds were really light but were made up mostly of Brazilian tour groups.  In general, though, the time between Labor Day and October tends to have the lowest crowds.  Saturdays will probably be the most crowded at these times, 'cause of us locals, with Friday possibly ahead of that.  If you are only planning on doing WWoHP, you shouldn't have to battle big crowds later in the day if you go on Sunday.  If you choose Friday, your best course of action is to hit ALL the other rides FIRST before going into WWoHP.  You should hit no to minimum wait times.  If it's a hot day, expect Dudley Do-Right Falls to have a crazy wait.  Popeye shouldn't be too bad.

Once October hits, expect crowds to surge for a bit, taper off toward middle November, then surge as the holiday crowds start to roll in.  More and more people are combining Universal with their Disney vacations, so the patterns at Disney are reflecting similarly on Universal.


----------



## IndianSummer

This is dd's b-day and she really wants to spend it at WWoHP and the rest of IoA. Is this a holiday in the US or anything else I should know why it might not be a recommended day?


----------



## sceavis

I will be at HP on oct 3rd How busy do you think it will be.Planning at three broomsticks.Thanks for the help?


----------



## macraven

sceavis said:


> I will be at HP on oct 3rd How busy do you think it will be.Planning at three broomsticks.Thanks for the help?



shouldn't be that busy on wednesday.
and that is where i will be that morning.........


----------



## sceavis

macraven said:


> shouldn't be that busy on wednesday.
> and that is where i will be that morning.........



 See you there


----------



## macraven

you betcha'  !


----------



## justbishop

Going tomorrow (Saturday). Staying offsite, but planning to be there for park opening. Can anyone tell mevwhat the Saturday crowds have been like lately?


----------



## phamton

Normally the crowds start thinning out but this weekend is Rock the Universe and many of the people go to IOA during the day of the event, even though RTU is at Universal Studios that evening. I suspect it might be busier that usual tomorrow.


----------



## justbishop

Blehhhhh, poop. We are planning on focusing on WWOHP for the entire day. If we did nothing else, is it likely that we will get all of it done?


----------



## phamton

You should be able to do all of WWoHP and probably most of IOA.  But I would plan on getting there at opening.  The crowds usually start to build by the afternoon for RTU.


----------



## Disneybound!!

Thanks OrcaPotter!


----------



## skylock

I was just at Universal Mon-Thur this week.

Got to the parks around 10am each day. Got to Harry Potter Land around 12 Wed and Thur. Rode the harry ride 4 times, 1 time in the reg line and 3 in single rider line in about 1 hour.

Reg line about 20 min wait, single rider line as fast as you can walk.

Ate at 3 broom sticks around 1pm with absolutely no wait. Straight to the registers, got my food and was shown to a table. The food was pretty good.

Most everything had a 5-10 min wait. Rode everything multiple times.


----------



## LetsGoSteelers

We are planning on going to Universal  WWOHP on either Sun Or Mon, Oct 2 or 3.  

We are Mom, Dad, Daughters 13 & 7.  Any recommendations on things to do?  Will we have time to do anything other than Harry Potter stuff?  

Only planning to do one day...need to look again at what is in that park vs the other Universal park.  Should we buy the Express pass option?

thanks!


----------



## justbishop

LetsGoSteelers said:


> We are planning on going to Universal  WWOHP on either Sun Or Mon, Oct 2 or 3.
> 
> We are Mom, Dad, Daughters 13 & 7.  Any recommendations on things to do?  Will we have time to do anything other than Harry Potter stuff?
> 
> Only planning to do one day...need to look again at what is in that park vs the other Universal park.  Should we buy the Express pass option?
> 
> thanks!



We were there today. Got there before opening. WWOHP is smaller than we thought it would be. Did FJ shortly after we arrived, long walk through the empty parts of the queue, but almost no wait. Did both of the dragon coasters with about a 5 minute wait, one late morning, the other right before close. Did Ollivander's in late morning, and waited a good 30 minutes to get in the room. Line at 3 Broomsticks for lunch was long, so we ate in Jurrasic Park instead. 

All in all, not too bad, but WWOHP seemed much more crowded with people milling around than other areas of IOA.

WWOHP is definitely not big enough to keep you busy all day long, unless you just wanted to ride the stuff there over and over and over. It was crowded today, and we spent maybe half the day there, between the time we did in the morning and going back right before closing.


----------



## bouncycat

I can't wait!!! One more week and we'll be at IOA With my seeeeeester!!  She's a huge HP fan, but doesn't like crowds. I've been filling her in with the reports from here, so hopfully us going on a monday it will be very low crowds.  We're going the 19th.


----------



## Metro West

bouncycat said:


> I can't wait!!! One more week and we'll be at IOA With my seeeeeester!!  She's a huge HP fan, but doesn't like crowds. I've been filling her in with the reports from here, so hopfully us going on a monday it will be very low crowds.  We're going the 19th.


 Well hey there stranger! Glad to see you posting over here!


----------



## bouncycat

Metro West said:


> Well hey there stranger! Glad to see you posting over here!



Yep!!!  We got a IOA day coming up.....so I'm here!!!   My sister is freaked about crowds, and we'll have like 4 wheelchairs in our group, so just feeling things out to make her a little more comfortable!!!


----------



## Metro West

bouncycat said:


> Yep!!!  We got a IOA day coming up.....so I'm here!!!   My sister is freaked about crowds, and we'll have like 4 wheelchairs in our group, so just feeling things out to make her a little more comfortable!!!


 If you ever want to do a DIS meet at Universal, let me know and we'll see what we can arrange.

It would have to be on a weekend though.


----------



## bouncycat

Metro West said:


> If you ever want to do a DIS meet at Universal, let me know and we'll see what we can arrange.
> 
> It would have to be on a weekend though.



Maybe one of these days.  My aunt is getting us all one day one park tickets, and there's like 10 of us going that monday.  I don't think I'd be that mean to put you thru my family!!


----------



## LetsGoSteelers

justbishop said:


> We were there today. Got there before opening. WWOHP is smaller than we thought it would be. Did FJ shortly after we arrived, long walk through the empty parts of the queue, but almost no wait. Did both of the dragon coasters with about a 5 minute wait, one late morning, the other right before close. Did Ollivander's in late morning, and waited a good 30 minutes to get in the room. Line at 3 Broomsticks for lunch was long, so we ate in Jurrasic Park instead.
> 
> All in all, not too bad, but WWOHP seemed much more crowded with people milling around than other areas of IOA.
> 
> WWOHP is definitely not big enough to keep you busy all day long, unless you just wanted to ride the stuff there over and over and over. It was crowded today, and we spent maybe half the day there, between the time we did in the morning and going back right before closing.



Are there any rides/attractions the 7 year old won't be able to do?

Any other recommendations for the rest of the park?

tks!


----------



## macraven

check the website for the height requirements.

it will be listed.

(i don't know how tall your son is)


----------



## MissMagnolia

So, we were planning one day for both US/IOA with a mandatory WWOHP as part of it.  We are rethinking timing...wondering about opinions as spending some time at HP is critical.  I want to make sure we can go on the ride a couple of times and really get to look around the shops.

We are staying at WDW and were going to buy the one-day, two-park tickets with the Mears transportation option.  If we buy a two-day, two-park ticket I am not sure the Mears option is there.  May need to rent a car for a few of the days to make it the most economical.  Here is our plan...what do you think?  We want to hit all the rides at both parks and then take in the shows if possible.  We will be there in January.

1/8 Sunday:
Arrive late morning.  Go to MK (late EMH day)
1/9 Monday:
Original plan was to go to DHS all day and they have late EMH.  If we do a two-day US/IOA we may go to US/IOA in the morning, and then go to DHS in the late afternoon/early evening.  DHS is open until 10:00 and we have a 6:00 ADR at the Yacht Club.  OPINIONS?
1/10 Tuesday:
Epcot day
1/11 Wednesday:
US/IOA all day (that was the original plan and the only day we were going...should we add the Monday 1/2-3/4 day?)
1/12 Thursday:
MK day (am EMH)
1/13 Friday:
DHS all day
1/14 Saturday:
Animal Kingdom day
1/15 Sunday:
Leave for home

What do you all think that do both WDW and US/IOA?  This will be our first adventure outside of "The World" .


----------



## OrcaPotter

MissMagnolia said:


> So, we were planning one day for both US/IOA with a mandatory WWOHP as part of it.  We are rethinking timing...wondering about opinions as spending some time at HP is critical.  I want to make sure we can go on the ride a couple of times and really get to look around the shops.
> 
> We are staying at WDW and were going to buy the one-day, two-park tickets with the Mears transportation option.  If we buy a two-day, two-park ticket I am not sure the Mears option is there.  May need to rent a car for a few of the days to make it the most economical.  Here is our plan...what do you think?  We want to hit all the rides at both parks and then take in the shows if possible.  We will be there in January.
> 
> What do you all think that do both WDW and US/IOA?  This will be our first adventure outside of "The World" .



At that point in January, the crowds will probably be at their lowest.  Most of the holiday crowds will have gone home and locals will be recouping from holiday spending.  Since you are only allocating one day for Universal, and on a Wednesday to boot, you should have no problems seeing everything in WWoHP.  If you wanted to see _all_ of Universal Orlando, then you would want to do two days.  Honestly, the price difference between a 2-park, 1 day ticket and a 1-park, 1 day ticket may make the difference for you--just grab a taxi or rent a car.  Universal is not open as long as Disney, especially in the off season, so unless the crowds are _super low_, you may feel rushed if you want to see the best of both parks in one day.

Personally, if crowds are low enough to make entering the shops and getting on the rides easy ... you could "see it all" in that area in under 2 or 3 hours.  The shops are small, so browsing won't take you long (if you're not also fighting hoards of people to look at a shelf).  Plan a meal for the Three Broomsticks ... try to go early or late around lunch time.


----------



## eculmone

MissMagnolia said:


> So, we were planning one day for both US/IOA with a mandatory WWOHP as part of it.  We are rethinking timing...wondering about opinions as spending some time at HP is critical.
> 
> We are staying at WDW and were going to buy the one-day, two-park tickets with the Mears transportation option.
> 
> 1/8 Sunday:
> Arrive late morning.  Go to MK (late EMH day)
> 1/9 Monday:
> Original plan was to go to DHS all day and they have late EMH.  If we do a two-day US/IOA we may go to US/IOA in the morning, and then go to DHS in the late afternoon/early evening.  DHS is open until 10:00 and we have a 6:00 ADR at the Yacht Club.  OPINIONS?
> 1/10 Tuesday:
> Epcot day
> 1/11 Wednesday:
> US/IOA all day (that was the original plan and the only day we were going...should we add the Monday 1/2-3/4 day?)
> 1/12 Thursday:
> MK day (am EMH)
> 1/13 Friday:
> DHS all day
> 1/14 Saturday:
> Animal Kingdom day
> 1/15 Sunday:
> Leave for home
> 
> What do you all think that do both WDW and US/IOA?  This will be our first adventure outside of "The World" .



Can I come?


----------



## 1rbrown1212

Wanted to know what the crowds would be like during the week following Christmas.  I know the crowds at Disney are the largest of the year, but have also heard that the crowd levels at Universal are down comparatively speaking.  Just wondering if anyone had any info/advice on this?  Want to experience Grinchmas and HP.  Were there for the grand opening and didn't get to experience the shops.  Should this be a problem again?  Doing a 1 day ticket for IOA only.  Thanks for the replies.


----------



## mesaboy2

1rbrown1212 said:


> Wanted to know what the crowds would be like during the week following Christmas.  I know the crowds at Disney are the largest of the year, but have also heard that the crowd levels at Universal are down comparatively speaking.  Just wondering if anyone had any info/advice on this?  Want to experience Grinchmas and HP.  Were there for the grand opening and didn't get to experience the shops.  Should this be a problem again?  Doing a 1 day ticket for IOA only.  Thanks for the replies.



I've only ever heard that Universal crowds are crazy busy that week also.


----------



## macraven

mesa and i think alike.

from christmas to new years day, universal is busy and crowded.......


----------



## 1rbrown1212

That is what I figured.  Imagine both WDW and US are crazy busy.  Thanks.


----------



## Metro West

1rbrown1212 said:


> Wanted to know what the crowds would be like during the week following Christmas.  I know the crowds at Disney are the largest of the year, but have also heard that the crowd levels at Universal are down comparatively speaking.  Just wondering if anyone had any info/advice on this?  Want to experience Grinchmas and HP.  Were there for the grand opening and didn't get to experience the shops.  Should this be a problem again?  Doing a 1 day ticket for IOA only.  Thanks for the replies.


 All local theme parks are jammed that week and going to WWoHP is going to be an adventure. You won't catch me at any of the parks that week...and I live here.


----------



## bouncycat

we go tomorrow!! I'm excited!!!


----------



## LetsGoSteelers

how were the crowds this past saturday?  

looks like we may be going Sat, 10/1 now so just curious how long the wait times are... 

tks


----------



## bethzfl

Just wanted to chime in since I utilized this thread a lot the past few weeks.

We went yesterday, 9/18 and the crowds were AMAZING. FJ wasn't more than a 30 min wait all day!! Got to ride a few times  

The entire park was like that, too.


----------



## roysbrew

We were planning on heading to Universal on Wed. Oct 5th.  Is Wed usually a low crowd day.  We may go for a 2nd day on that Sat or Sun which day would be least crowded.  We have done Disney many times but never universal.  It makes me nervous to not have enough info.

We want to absolutely do WWoHP  it's the reason for the trip.  Should we run there first at opening or go later in the day as some people suggest because we won't have early entry option?

What else should we not miss.  It will be Me, DH, DD (9), DS (9), DD (3), DS (3).  I don't do big coasters so I could take the little kids somewhere while DH takes the big kids on the coasters.

I would love to "zag"  while everyone else "zigs"  but I don't know where to find out that info.


----------



## mesaboy2

roysbrew said:


> We were planning on heading to Universal on Wed. Oct 5th.  Is Wed usually a low crowd day.  We may go for a 2nd day on that Sat or Sun which day would be least crowded.  We have done Disney many times but never universal.  It makes me nervous to not have enough info.
> 
> We want to absolutely do WWoHP  it's the reason for the trip.  Should we run there first at opening or go later in the day as some people suggest because we won't have early entry option?
> 
> What else should we not miss.  It will be Me, DH, DD (9), DS (9), DD (3), DS (3).  I don't do big coasters so I could take the little kids somewhere while DH takes the big kids on the coasters.
> 
> I would love to "zag"  while everyone else "zigs"  but I don't know where to find out that info.



Wednesday the 5th should be a light-crowd day.  Whether you hit WWoHP early or late in the day is up to you, I've had success with both.

If you do return that weekend, generally Sundays will have much more manageable crowds than Saturdays.  If that's Columbus Day weekend though--I think it is--the difference will be less noticeable.


----------



## macraven

roysbrew said:


> We were planning on heading to Universal on Wed. Oct 5th.  Is Wed usually a low crowd day.  We may go for a 2nd day on that Sat or Sun which day would be least crowded.  We have done Disney many times but never universal.  It makes me nervous to not have enough info.
> 
> We want to absolutely do WWoHP  it's the reason for the trip.  Should we run there first at opening or go later in the day as some people suggest because we won't have early entry option?
> 
> What else should we not miss.  It will be Me, DH, DD (9), DS (9), DD (3), DS (3).  I don't do big coasters so I could take the little kids somewhere while DH takes the big kids on the coasters.
> 
> I would love to "zag"  while everyone else "zigs"  but I don't know where to find out that info.



i'll be at the parks from oct 4-12.
have been going during that time period the last 8 years staying onsite.

i can tell you that the tuesday, wednesday and thursday will have low crowds.
mainly tue and wed the best two days that week to go.

take the kids to seussland.
it is great!!

i'll join you and go on the rides with the kiddlettes...
i love that section of the park.
the 9 year olds will love the 'parade' of the fantastic four.
great for interacting and picture taking for that event.

i'll even volunteer to be your camera person....

if your husband goes on Hulk, Dr Doom, spidey, those areas i mentioned are in the same vicinity, kind of.
he could do the coasters and you can play with the children and still be intertained.

jurassic park discovery center is fun for all kids.
i'm sure they would like it.

i don't know what to tell you about going on sat/sun.
it will have it's crowds due to the columbus day weekend and hhn on those nights.
studios will close at 5 but ioa will stay open until 7.

usually sundays are great but i doubt it for that sunday the 9th.



mesaboy2 said:


> Wednesday the 5th should be a light-crowd day.  Whether you hit WWoHP early or late in the day is up to you, I've had success with both.
> 
> If you do return that weekend, generally Sundays will have much more manageable crowds than Saturdays.  If that's Columbus Day weekend though--I think it is--the difference will be less noticeable.



mesa, it's a tough call for that weekend.
i have been there for it the last 8 years.

saturdays are always crowded and with it being columbus day weekend, a lot of out of towners will be there.
it should be light or low crowds up to 11:30.
off site peeps usually are in the parks around 11ish or so.
that is when the crowds appear.

sundays used to be great on that weekend until about 3 years back.
the secret is out and more use that weekend for a family time at the parks.

i know that the studios will be packed once it is about 2ish in the afternoon.
ioa will have large crowds for potterville.
rest of ioa should be decent for most of the day.
many that are going to do hhn, will be at ioa for the afternoon and switch over to the studios about 4ish.

unless it rains, i think the parks will have crowds in different sections.

i'll let you know how it is once i return from that upcoming trip.

i can only guess on crowd levels based on the past years of attending and being in both parks.

sundays used to be just a non peak night for hhn.
now it is open until 1:00 am for the event.

i watch the cost of the epp to get an idea of what universal projects crowds to be.
then i know which park to go to first.
even with the usage of the express lines, i still try to avoid long lines.


----------



## Princess Sleepy

When you say it's busy on Saturdays, what can I expect? We will be there Saturday the 29th and we only have the one day for IOA. We are not staying on property so I am trying to decide if we should buy the express passes. We want to be sure to hit WWoHP, Spiderman, Ripsaw Falls, Jurassic Park, and Seussland. Any opinions on whether we will need them? I don't know what to expect for wait times; we have never been to Universal or IOA, just WDW.


----------



## macraven

be there when it opens and you will be ahead of crowds.

don't buy the ep until you are there and can judge the crowds.

you might not need it.


use the single rider line all you can.

eat at the off times to avoid crowds.


have fun!


----------



## Princess Sleepy

Thank you!


----------



## DisMomAmy

We have a Disney trip planned for April 22-29 (a week later than most of the New England school vacations).  We want to take one day to visit IoA.  I think I've read that Tuesdays, Wednesdays & Thursdays are best.  Can someone recommend the best day?  

Thanks!


----------



## loco122003

Hello, I hope I'm not repeating a question. I will be with my family on Oct 16 - Oct 22 on Orlando . We will be offsite and the plan in to vist IoA on Oct 18 and US on Oct 22. We don't plan any HHN. Can you please let me know if this plan could work for those days?

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## dimndgal1

So helpful in planning!

We're looking to hit IoA next Tuesday to (hopefully) avoid the holiday crowds.  Question:  the park is open until 6 while most other days is 7... is there a reason for that?

Also, how does rain play into WWoHP?  Do most attractions still run?  It's looking like we might get to play in a Florida storm (ahhh, gotta love the 3pm shower!) but we want to plan accordingly!

Thanks!  Can't wait!!!


----------



## zack123

I was just there October 1-3 (Saturday, Sunday, Monday).  Crowds were big at IOA but manageable all three days, same for US on Saturday and Sunday.  US was almost a ghost town on Monday (no HHN that night).

Spent all day Saturday at IOA, Sunday at US all day then back to IOA when it closed (US closed at 5, IOA at 7).  Monday I went back and forth.

On Saturday before 1:00, WWoHP crowds were low.  Single rider line for FJ was walk-on, regular line about 20 minutes.  In the afternoon it was intense (single rider 30+ minutes, regular line well over one hour).  At 7:00 (park closing) the regular line was still going strong with about a 45-minute wait, but they still let on everyone who got in line before 7.  

On Sunday evening, crowds were much lighter again - I showed up around 5:30, ate at Three Broomsticks, walked around and took pictures, and still rode FJ 5 times before park closing (single rider line).  Regular line was about a 30 minute wait.

WWoHP crowds were biggest on Monday between 11-3, partially because the FJ ride kept breaking down.  On Monday evening (6-7) there were hardly any people there and even the regular line for FJ was walk-on.  I went through the tour line and got much better pictures than on Saturday, because there were no people in the ride line and you could see everything better.    

Shops were very cramped all three days, worst on Monday.  Lines for the Ollivander's show were reasonable Sat-Sun (20 minutes or less most of the day) and ridiculous on Monday (didn't ask, but the line was about twice the size of the day before - I'd estimate 45-60 minutes).  Glad I saw it on Saturday. 

Tip for buying wands:  If you want a wand, and you want to buy it inside Ollivander's, look at the ones on display at the outdoor cart first and decide which one you want.  There is almost no room to really look at the wands inside the store without other people bumping into you.  And measure your suitcase ahead of time if you're flying home - the boxes are very long.

Tip for Butterbeer:  If the lines at the outdoor carts are long, take a peek into the Hog's Head tavern.  There were dozens of people waiting at the carts and only 4 people in line at the tavern.  Plus grown-ups can buy adult beverages in the tavern, or you can get pear/apple cider or pumpkin juice - outside I think you only get butterbeer.

Tips for other souvenirs:  WWoHP souvenirs are available in that area of the park and at various other gift shops throughout IOA and US.  Beware that not all stores carry the same items.  The shirt I liked the best was only at the IOA gift shop near the front of the park.  If you're going more than one day, it might be worth it to check out your options and purchase later.  Something else I learned about souvenir mugs:  You can only buy a Hog's Head souvenir mug if you are purchasing an alcoholic beverage (they won't put butterbeer in it).  If you buy butterbeer, you can only get the butterbeer souvenir mug (they won't put alcohol in it).  Someone said it was to help monitor underage drinking (since only alcohol goes in the Hog's Head mugs, they will know if you buy it and gives it to someone under 21 with alcohol in it).

Lines for Dueling Dragons and Flight of the Hippogriff were short (5 minutes or less) for both rides most of the weekend.  

Three Broomsticks was busy for most of Saturday, but no significant waits except at lunch.  Didn't check it out until after 6 on Sunday, zero lines at that time.  Did not go in on Monday, but glanced over from Hog's Head and it didn't look too busy.

If you want pictures of the storefronts/Hogsmeade, the best time to get them is after 6 pm, when there are fewer people in the park.  Also, they turn on lights when it starts to get dark, which creates a very cool atmosphere that makes for some great pictures.  From Marvel Comics land, you can get some awesome sunset pictures of Hogwarts castle and its reflection in the water.

If there is an odd day they are closing early, it could be because of a private event.  They were doing something at US on Monday (tables set up in New York area around closing time).


----------



## mickeysmith

We will be in Hogwarts on the 18th without early entry, sadly.  Do they still route the offsite guests in another direction, or are we safe to assume we can travel by Green Eggs and Ham?
We plan to do WWoHP in the morning, skip over to Universal, then back to finish our Islands' adventure!  I purchased the 2 park/1 day ticket and Express Pass just to be safe. 
Have the locker/non-locker lines to FJ been changed at all?  I know some were entering through Filch's.    Thanks to this board, I have purchased a handy-dandy fanny pack to hopefully avoid the lockers.


----------



## mesaboy2

mickeysmith said:


> We will be in Hogwarts on the 18th without early entry, sadly.  Do they still route the offsite guests in another direction, or are we safe to assume we can travel by Green Eggs and Ham?
> We plan to do WWoHP in the morning, skip over to Universal, then back to finish our Islands' adventure!  I purchased the 2 park/1 day ticket and Express Pass just to be safe.
> Have the locker/non-locker lines to FJ been changed at all?  I know some were entering through Filch's.    Thanks to this board, I have purchased a handy-dandy fanny pack to hopefully avoid the lockers.



I don't think you'll have any trouble going through Seuss and GE&H.  I believe they do that other route for off-sites during more peak times.  No changes to the lockers at FJ, either.


----------



## mickeysmith

mesaboy2 said:


> I don't think you'll have any trouble going through Seuss and GE&H.  I believe they do that other route for off-sites during more peak times.  No changes to the lockers at FJ, either.



Excellent!  Thank you for all you do for us on this board!


----------



## mesaboy2

mickeysmith said:


> Excellent!  Thank you for all you do for us on this board!



Just a theme-park nerd sharing what I know.  Love doing it!


----------



## Carrol

mesaboy2 said:


> I don't think you'll have any trouble going through Seuss and GE&H.  I believe they do that other route for off-sites during more peak times.  No changes to the lockers at FJ, either.



We were there Sept. 28, 30 and Oct. 3.  Took the shortcut each time.  The  wait time was about 20 minutes for the wand show.  Most rides were practically walk ons.  The longest wait time we encountered was for Jaws which was about 1/2 an hour.  I have no idea why that one was so long.

My son proposed to his girlfriend just after the wand show.  He slipped away from us just after we entered IOA and bought a wand which she was intending to buy and slipped the ring on it.  It was so funny watching him trying to hide this long box as we were waiting in line for the show.


----------



## Princess Sleepy

zack123 said:


> I was just there October 1-3 (Saturday, Sunday, Monday).  Crowds were big at IOA but manageable all three days, same for US on Saturday and Sunday.  US was almost a ghost town on Monday (no HHN that night).
> 
> Spent all day Saturday at IOA, Sunday at US all day then back to IOA when it closed (US closed at 5, IOA at 7).  Monday I went back and forth.
> 
> On Saturday before 1:00, WWoHP crowds were low.  Single rider line for FJ was walk-on, regular line about 20 minutes.  In the afternoon it was intense (single rider 30+ minutes, regular line well over one hour).  At 7:00 (park closing) the regular line was still going strong with about a 45-minute wait, but they still let on everyone who got in line before 7.
> 
> On Sunday evening, crowds were much lighter again - I showed up around 5:30, ate at Three Broomsticks, walked around and took pictures, and still rode FJ 5 times before park closing (single rider line).  Regular line was about a 30 minute wait.
> 
> WWoHP crowds were biggest on Monday between 11-3, partially because the FJ ride kept breaking down.  On Monday evening (6-7) there were hardly any people there and even the regular line for FJ was walk-on.  I went through the tour line and got much better pictures than on Saturday, because there were no people in the ride line and you could see everything better.
> 
> Shops were very cramped all three days, worst on Monday.  Lines for the Ollivander's show were reasonable Sat-Sun (20 minutes or less most of the day) and ridiculous on Monday (didn't ask, but the line was about twice the size of the day before - I'd estimate 45-60 minutes).  Glad I saw it on Saturday.
> 
> Tip for buying wands:  If you want a wand, and you want to buy it inside Ollivander's, look at the ones on display at the outdoor cart first and decide which one you want.  There is almost no room to really look at the wands inside the store without other people bumping into you.  And measure your suitcase ahead of time if you're flying home - the boxes are very long.
> 
> Tip for Butterbeer:  If the lines at the outdoor carts are long, take a peek into the Hog's Head tavern.  There were dozens of people waiting at the carts and only 4 people in line at the tavern.  Plus grown-ups can buy adult beverages in the tavern, or you can get pear/apple cider or pumpkin juice - outside I think you only get butterbeer.
> 
> Tips for other souvenirs:  WWoHP souvenirs are available in that area of the park and at various other gift shops throughout IOA and US.  Beware that not all stores carry the same items.  The shirt I liked the best was only at the IOA gift shop near the front of the park.  If you're going more than one day, it might be worth it to check out your options and purchase later.  Something else I learned about souvenir mugs:  You can only buy a Hog's Head souvenir mug if you are purchasing an alcoholic beverage (they won't put butterbeer in it).  If you buy butterbeer, you can only get the butterbeer souvenir mug (they won't put alcohol in it).  Someone said it was to help monitor underage drinking (since only alcohol goes in the Hog's Head mugs, they will know if you buy it and gives it to someone under 21 with alcohol in it).
> 
> Lines for Dueling Dragons and Flight of the Hippogriff were short (5 minutes or less) for both rides most of the weekend.
> 
> Three Broomsticks was busy for most of Saturday, but no significant waits except at lunch.  Didn't check it out until after 6 on Sunday, zero lines at that time.  Did not go in on Monday, but glanced over from Hog's Head and it didn't look too busy.
> 
> If you want pictures of the storefronts/Hogsmeade, the best time to get them is after 6 pm, when there are fewer people in the park.  Also, they turn on lights when it starts to get dark, which creates a very cool atmosphere that makes for some great pictures.  From Marvel Comics land, you can get some awesome sunset pictures of Hogwarts castle and its reflection in the water.
> 
> If there is an odd day they are closing early, it could be because of a private event.  They were doing something at US on Monday (tables set up in New York area around closing time).



Thank you for all the great information!


----------



## abminer

We did IOA last Tuesday, 10/4.  We got there at 9am and stayed until 5ish.  While everyone else ran to WWOHP at opening, we started with Hulk and worked our way around.  All the rides on that side of the park were walk-ons or had 5min posted.  By the time we got to WWOHP, the crowds had thinned.  The worst we saw all day was 30min for FJ.  As the day progressed the line got shorter so it was about 15min for FJ when we left.  The line for the wand show at Ollivander's was about 10-15 min. 

We found bigger than expected crowds at Disney (MK on Monday and Ep on Wednesday), but IOA was a breeze!


----------



## Bootxn

Would anyone like to comment on visiting both parks on Tues May 15 and Wed May 16 2012?   Would we really have to stay onsite for FOTL?


----------



## MissMagnolia

I have been watching the wait times on the Undercover Tourist app and the past few days have been EXTREMELY busy.  What is going on in FL this time of year?  I know Columbus Day was Monday, but here in WI it is not a "school's out" holiday.  Thoughts?


----------



## mesaboy2

Bootxn said:


> Would anyone like to comment on visiting both parks on Tues May 15 and Wed May 16 2012?   Would we really have to stay onsite for FOTL?



Those dates are pretty much after spring break and before summer.  I would think you'd be fine without Express, especially with mid-week days like those.


----------



## belleatheart

I work at both Magic Kingdom and WWoHP and both areas have been extremely busy the past few days, like extremely


----------



## mom2princess&prince

We are trying to finalize our park plans for our trip to Disney and WWOHP the week of 11/19 - 11/26 (Thanksgiving week).  We were planning to go for just one day, Sun, 11/20 based on the advice from this board, however, going on Mon. 11/21 seems to fit much better into our plans for other parks, dining, etc.

My question is does anyone have any idea how much busier it might be on Mon. 21st vs. Sun. 20th?  Or is it going to be so busy both days that it won't really matter?  Is there an IOA / WWHOP crowd calendar anywhere?

I know no one knows for sure but even a guess would be appreciated, just trying to decide if it is worth it to change all our plans around and go Sun. instead.  Thanks for any help you can offer!


----------



## mesaboy2

mom2princess&prince said:


> We are trying to finalize our park plans for our trip to Disney and WWOHP the week of 11/19 - 11/26 (Thanksgiving week).  We were planning to go for just one day, Sun, 11/20 based on the advice from this board, however, going on Mon. 11/21 seems to fit much better into our plans for other parks, dining, etc.
> 
> My question is does anyone have any idea how much busier it might be on Mon. 21st vs. Sun. 20th?  Or is it going to be so busy both days that it won't really matter?  Is there an IOA / WWHOP crowd calendar anywhere?
> 
> I know no one knows for sure but even a guess would be appreciated, just trying to decide if it is worth it to change all our plans around and go Sun. instead.  Thanks for any help you can offer!



I know of no crowd calendars for Universal.  As for Sunday versus Monday, it has been reported many times by posters how Sunday tends to be less busier than Mondays, at least in the off-peak seasons.  But since you're going close to Thanksgiving, I think it's hard to guess.  I would go with whatever day works best for you and hope for the best.  For WWoHP (or most any theme park really), the standard advice is to go either early or late in the day to avoid the peak time of day.  Have fun!


----------



## Kristmay

I'm thinking of going to IOA/US 1/25-1/27/12 - Wednesday - Friday.  Do you think I'll need front of the line access for those dates? I'd rather stay offsite and save some money.


----------



## xipetotec

belleatheart said:


> I work at both Magic Kingdom and WWoHP and both areas have been extremely busy the past few days, like extremely



I didn't know you could work at both. I thought they would insist on one or the other. ( Conflict of interest, or NDR agreements or something ) 

Cool!


----------



## mesaboy2

Kristmay said:


> I'm thinking of going to IOA/US 1/25-1/27/12 - Wednesday - Friday.  *Do you think I'll need front of the line access for those dates?* I'd rather stay offsite and save some money.



Nope,  I seriously doubt it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson

We're planning an end of October trip to USF/IOA, and we'll be at the parks all day on Fri. 10/28/, Sat. 10/29, and Sun. 10/30.  We'd rather not stay on site to save some money.  Does anyone have an educated guess on how crowded WWoHP will be at this time of year?  How about the wait times at other rides besides FJ?  Is it really worth it to stay on site or buy an Express Pass?  Is it "safe" to just go with the regular 3 day pass and take our chances?  Does anyone have a recommendation for visiting IOA on Friday, Saturday, or Sunday?  Thanks so much.


----------



## mesaboy2

HomerJSimpson said:


> We're planning an end of October trip to USF/IOA, and we'll be at the parks all day on Fri. 10/28/, Sat. 10/29, and Sun. 10/30.  We'd rather not stay on site to save some money.  Does anyone have an educated guess on how crowded WWoHP will be at this time of year?  How about the wait times at other rides besides FJ?  Is it really worth it to stay on site or buy an Express Pass?  Is it "safe" to just go with the regular 3 day pass and take our chances?  Does anyone have a recommendation for visiting IOA on Friday, Saturday, or Sunday?  Thanks so much.



I would think crowd levels would be moderate at worst.  You can wait on the Express Pass until you're there so you can see the crowds for yourself and make an informed decision.  In general, Fridays and Saturdays tend to be among the busiest days of the week at Universal, while Sundays tend to be among the least crowded.


----------



## spreadingpixiedust

Planning our first trip to Orlando Universal Studios and IOA.  Going on Thursday, Nov 17th.  6 adults.  We want to do both parks on that one day but Harry Potter is the priority.  
The crowd calendar for WDW is very low that day.  Will we be able to do the headliners in both parks in one day considering the short hours?  Should we do Harry Potter first and again last if there is time?  Any touring suggestions are very welcome!
Thanks!


----------



## belleatheart

xipetotec said:


> I didn't know you could work at both. I thought they would insist on one or the other. ( Conflict of interest, or NDR agreements or something )
> 
> Cool!



As long as you work in different lines of business you are ok


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

belleatheart said:


> As long as you work in different lines of business you are ok



Is that just for the Magic Kingdom/WWoHP? I know people who work as ride attendants at WWoHP and as ride attendants at Disney.


----------



## gertiesquidge

Hi everyone,

Can anyone recommend what would likely be the quietest couple of days to visit WWoHP between Tuesday 9th Nov and Mon 14th Nov 2011?  We want to spend a couple of days there, with WWoHP being the most important, but seeing some of US and IoA would be great too.

One of our children is Autistic and so we want to cut down on waiting as much as we can.  He wouldn't be able to cope with the special needs pass where they give you a time and ask you to come back to the ride later, that would cause a LOT of upset for him.  Would we be better to book a night in one of the onsite hotels and get the pass?  Or would it be cheaper to buy Express Passes?  Or would we not need them at all?  

Sorry for all the questions, hope you can help
Best wishes
Gertiesquidge


----------



## amystevekai&bump

MissMagnolia said:


> I have been watching the wait times on the Undercover Tourist app and the past few days have been EXTREMELY busy.  What is going on in FL this time of year?  I know Columbus Day was Monday, but here in WI it is not a "school's out" holiday.  Thoughts?



I would be interested to know the answer to this too  We are arriving on 10/10/12 (2 days after Columbus Day) next year and are in Orlando for 15 nights.  We are thinking of going to WWOHP mid vacation and wondered what the crowds are like.  Is it better to go closer to Columbus day or closer to halloween?  (we will be going home before halloween itself so won't be there for the actually holiday)

Many thanks for any info


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

mom2princess&prince said:


> We are trying to finalize our park plans for our trip to Disney and WWOHP the week of 11/19 - 11/26 (Thanksgiving week).  We were planning to go for just one day, Sun, 11/20 based on the advice from this board, however, going on Mon. 11/21 seems to fit much better into our plans for other parks, dining, etc.
> 
> My question is does anyone have any idea how much busier it might be on Mon. 21st vs. Sun. 20th?  Or is it going to be so busy both days that it won't really matter?  Is there an IOA / WWHOP crowd calendar anywhere?
> 
> I know no one knows for sure but even a guess would be appreciated, just trying to decide if it is worth it to change all our plans around and go Sun. instead.  Thanks for any help you can offer!



Check here for a crowd calendar:

http://www.orlandoinformer.com/universal/crowd-calendar/#axzz1aqoXHuZX

Its not specific to WWOHP, but maybe it will help a little.


----------



## mesaboy2

gertiesquidge said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can anyone recommend what would likely be the quietest couple of days to visit WWoHP between Tuesday 9th Nov and Mon 14th Nov 2011?  We want to spend a couple of days there, with WWoHP being the most important, but seeing some of US and IoA would be great too.
> 
> One of our children is Autistic and so we want to cut down on waiting as much as we can.  He wouldn't be able to cope with the special needs pass where they give you a time and ask you to come back to the ride later, that would cause a LOT of upset for him.  Would we be better to book a night in one of the onsite hotels and get the pass?  Or would it be cheaper to buy Express Passes?  Or would we not need them at all?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, hope you can help
> Best wishes
> Gertiesquidge



The Tuesday/Wednesday/Thursday at the beginning of your dates will probably be the quietest.  I doubt you'll need Express or to stay onsite.  Just my educated guesses.


----------



## zack123

gertiesquidge said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can anyone recommend what would likely be the quietest couple of days to visit WWoHP between Tuesday 9th Nov and Mon 14th Nov 2011?  We want to spend a couple of days there, with WWoHP being the most important, but seeing some of US and IoA would be great too.
> 
> One of our children is Autistic and so we want to cut down on waiting as much as we can.  He wouldn't be able to cope with the special needs pass where they give you a time and ask you to come back to the ride later, that would cause a LOT of upset for him.  Would we be better to book a night in one of the onsite hotels and get the pass?  Or would it be cheaper to buy Express Passes?  Or would we not need them at all?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, hope you can help
> Best wishes
> Gertiesquidge



Is your son able to do single rider lines?  If so, that also cuts down on the wait time for some of the attractions.  Of course, in some cases (like FJ in WWoHP) you miss some of the cool things in the regular line, but at least for that one you can go back through on a tour and see the rest at your leisure.  But in a single rider line, you don't usually all get to go in the same car; that doesn't always work for all families.


----------



## dancer72

Anyone have any projections on crowds for 12/22-12/25?  I expect things to be very busy 12/26-1/2, but what about the days leading up to that?  With 12/24-12/25 as the weekend, would that mean the crowds those days would be just as bad?  What about 12/22-12/23 - any guesses?  

Going for 12/22-12/29 and trying to figure out which parks to do which days, covering US, IOA, SW and DC, and which days would need to make sure I have express pass vs. days not needed...


----------



## zack123

gertiesquidge said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can anyone recommend what would likely be the quietest couple of days to visit WWoHP between Tuesday 9th Nov and Mon 14th Nov 2011?  We want to spend a couple of days there, with WWoHP being the most important, but seeing some of US and IoA would be great too.
> 
> One of our children is Autistic and so we want to cut down on waiting as much as we can.  He wouldn't be able to cope with the special needs pass where they give you a time and ask you to come back to the ride later, that would cause a LOT of upset for him.  Would we be better to book a night in one of the onsite hotels and get the pass?  Or would it be cheaper to buy Express Passes?  Or would we not need them at all?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, hope you can help
> Best wishes
> Gertiesquidge



November 9-10 and November 14 will be the quietest of your days.  November 11-13, there is a big "Celebration of Harry Potter Films" event, meaning there will probably be big crowds at IOA and WWoHP those days.  

I'm no expert, but I'd pick Tuesday, November 9, for IOA/WWoHP and the 10the or the 14th for US.


----------



## Glencora

dancer72 said:


> Anyone have any projections on crowds for 12/22-12/25?  I expect things to be very busy 12/26-1/2, but what about the days leading up to that?  With 12/24-12/25 as the weekend, would that mean the crowds those days would be just as bad?  What about 12/22-12/23 - any guesses?
> 
> Going for 12/22-12/29 and trying to figure out which parks to do which days, covering US, IOA, SW and DC, and which days would need to make sure I have express pass vs. days not needed...



Here's a link to a Universal crowd calendar.  As always, YMMV.  

http://www.orlandoinformer.com/universal/crowd-calendar/#axzz1aqoXHuZX


----------



## Armadillo4

mesaboy2 said:


> As for Sunday versus Monday, it has been reported many times by posters how Sunday tends to be less busier than Mondays, at least in the off-peak seasons.


I'll be in Orlando starting this Saturday through Thursday. I'm going to try IOA on Sunday as I've seen that very thing posted here several times. And if I decide to go for a second day, I'll try Wednesday too. Hoping for low to moderate crowds at this time of year.


----------



## LMO429

Just curious why monday would be more crowded than a sunday?


----------



## mesaboy2

LMO429 said:


> Just curious why monday would be more crowded than a sunday?



The prevalant theory is that most out-of-towners fly on Sundays and are then in a hurry to hit the parks the next day.  Not sure I buy it, but it seems to pan out, at least in the offseason.


----------



## dancer72

Glencora said:


> Here's a link to a Universal crowd calendar.  As always, YMMV.
> 
> http://www.orlandoinformer.com/universal/crowd-calendar/#axzz1aqoXHuZX



Thanks, that is helpful.

It says here 12/22-12/25 would be "moderate".  What does "moderate" translate into in terms of wait times?  Are express passes recommended for moderate days or are you OK on moderate days without it?


----------



## OrlandoInformer

dancer72 said:


> Thanks, that is helpful.
> 
> It says here 12/22-12/25 would be "moderate".  What does "moderate" translate into in terms of wait times?  Are express passes recommended for moderate days or are you OK on moderate days without it?



Thanks for using my Universal crowd calendar. I updated the calendar legend with wait time and Express Pass advice. Hope that helps!


----------



## zack123

mesaboy2 said:


> The prevalant theory is that most out-of-towners fly on Sundays and are then in a hurry to hit the parks the next day.  Not sure I buy it, but it seems to pan out, at least in the offseason.



Not sure why, but I was there Sat-Sun-Mon (Oct. 1-3), and Monday was the busiest day for IOA and the least busy for US.  WWoHP was particularly busy on Monday, even worse than Saturday, until about 5:30 p.m.  Then the whole park turned into a ghost town.  

US was busier on Sunday than Monday, but I didn't go on Saturday so I don't know what it was like then.  There was HHN on Sunday but not Monday, so that made more sense.


----------



## philliplc

Here now. As expected Monday the 17 was busier than Sunday 16. Sunday evening was awesome with an uncrowded Hogsmeade and FJ dropping to next to nothing near closing. Monday wasn't terrible either but there were definitely more people around. Went to Disney today, but I imagine with the iffy weather it was very slow at IOA.


----------



## Armadillo4

LMO429 said:


> Just curious why monday would be more crowded than a sunday?





mesaboy2 said:


> The prevalant theory is that most out-of-towners fly on Sundays and are then in a hurry to hit the parks the next day.  Not sure I buy it, but it seems to pan out, at least in the offseason.


My friends and I discussed this during our last trip trying to figure it out too. We hit upon the same idea as *mesaboy2* and took it a little further.


Out-of-town visitors often fly in on the weekend, both Saturday and Sunday.
Visitors arriving on Saturday: they spend Sunday at a Disney park, then go to IOA on Monday.
Visitors arriving on Sunday: the many Harry Potter fans go to IOA on Monday.
At the same time, out-of-town visitors are _flying back home_ on the weekends. Guests leaving Orlando on Sunday, means fewer people visiting IOA that day.
Again, this is _complete speculation_ by my friends and I with no data to back it up. But it's our best guess as to why Sundays are less crowded than Mondays, at least in the off-season. I'll be testing out our theory when we get there this weekend.


----------



## zack123

Armadillo4 said:


> My friends and I discussed this during our last trip trying to figure it out too. We hit upon the same idea as *mesaboy2* and took it a little further.
> 
> 
> Out-of-town visitors often fly in on the weekend, both Saturday and Sunday.
> Visitors arriving on Saturday: they spend Sunday at a Disney park, then go to IOA on Monday.
> Visitors arriving on Sunday: the many Harry Potter fans go to IOA on Monday.
> At the same time, out-of-town visitors are _flying back home_ on the weekends. Guests leaving Orlando on Sunday, means fewer people visiting IOA that day.
> Again, this is _complete speculation_ by my friends and I with no data to back it up. But it's our best guess as to why Sundays are less crowded than Mondays, at least in the off-season. I'll be testing out our theory when we get there this weekend.



This makes sense . . . it also makes sense, if you are going to take a one-week vacation and you normally work M-F, to fly out on a Sunday and fly home on a Saturday (or very early Sunday).  That way, you get the Saturday before your trip to be sure everything's in order, and the Sunday after you get home to recoup and get ready to head back to work or school.

For budget-conscious travellers, the cheapest day to fly is generally Tuesday, and if you're leaving on Tuesday your last park day would be Monday.  

If your main focus was Disney, you might choose to visit WWoHP/IOA on your last day or your first day (so you could switch hotels easier).

Either way, Monday is going to be busy because it's a lot of people's first day or last day of vacation.


----------



## OrlandoInformer

I was at the Wizarding World of Harry Potter today, and the wait time for Pteranodon Flyers was longer than the wait for Forbidden Journey (55 minutes vs. 45 minutes). It is definitely the slow season.


----------



## OrlandoInformer

Just wrote the following article for my site and I thought I'd share it with you guys as a way to thank you for linking to my crowd calendar. Here it is:


*Top misconceptions about the Wizarding World of Harry Potter
*
The Wizarding World of Harry Potter is over a year old now. (By the way, I was there for the one-year anniversarycheck out the video at the bottom of the post.) Despite its maturity, there are still plenty of misconceptions that persist. Lets take a look, shall we


*The Wizarding World of Harry Potter is its own theme park*

The oldest and still most prevalent misconception is that the Wizarding World of Harry Potter is its own theme park. This misconception was brought on originally by the fact that Universal Orlando branded the area as a theme park within a theme park, as you can see in this 2009 article from OrlandoSentinel.com:

    Each of Orlandos theme-park resorts is promoting new attractions this year, but its something that wont open until next year that really has people talking.

    The Wizarding World of Harry Potter, the $200million-plus theme park within a theme park that is scheduled to open by next summer in Universal Orlandos Islands of Adventure, has sparked a near-constant stream of speculation about just how the resort will bring Harry Potters universe to life.

Sometime in 2010 management got wise to all the confusion the a nifty-sounding claim created and dropped the term. However, the misconception continues now because of the next item on the list


*You do/dont need a separate ticket to get into the Wizarding World*

I have spent literally over 100 hours around and inside the Wizarding World of Harry Potter. Thats why I know that the one issue that raises the most confusion for guests who are actually visiting the park is the WWoHP reservation and return ticket system. The confusion is brought on by the fact that, to this day, Universal Orlando does not publish a single piece of information about the systemtheres nothing on their website and nothing in print at the parks. Further adding to the confusion is the fact that the system is only periodically used, and the system itself has changed several timesin several significant wayssince it was first introduced.

To go back to the first item on this list, the over ambitious marketing terminology mixed with the need for some guests to some times get a separate ticket for entrance into the Wizarding World perpetuates the misconception that the Wizarding World is its own park.


*The Wizarding World of Harry Potter is an all-new area*

While the Wizarding World of Harry Potter was a $265 million expansion of Islands of Adventure, and it is now the largest island in said park, it is far from being all-new. In fact, of the three official attractions inside the Wizarding World, only Forbidden Journey was built from scratch. The other twoDragon Challenge and Flight of the Hippogriffhad previous lives as Dueling Dragons and Flying Unicorn. Before you cancel your travel plans, you will be happy to know that Hogsmeade Village is practically all-new. Speaking of Hogsmeade


*Is it Hogsmeade Village is Diagon Alley?*

Hogsmeade Village, the lower area of the Wizarding World of Harry Potter, is not Diagon Alley. The tiny town with bent chimneys is meant to represent Hogsmeade Village. This misconception persists mostly because Ollivanders Wand Shop is located in Diagon Alley according to the Harry Potter books and movies. So how did it end up in Hogsmeade Village? Ive been told that the location in Hogsmeade is a franchise of the original Ollivanders. You have to applaud the successful small business owner.


*The Wizarding World is the only place you can buy official wands*

While were on the topic of Ollivanders, lets put to rest a two other misconceptions. First, Ollivanders Wand Shop at the Wizarding World of Harry Potter is not the only place in the world where you can purchase official Wizarding World wands. When the area first opened, it is true that they only sold official wands inside the gates of Hogsmeade Village. However, that has changed considerably over the last year, and now you can purchase official wands throughout Universal Orlando, at the Orlando International Airport, and even online from Universal. (Visit this page to learn more about where to buy wands.) The other Ollivanders misconception


*Everyone visiting Ollivanders gets to have the wand experience*

I think most guests arriving at the Wizarding World know by now that the longest wait is going to be for Ollivanders. What many do not realize though, is despite the fact that your family may wait up to two hours in the sun to get inside Ollivanders, not every family entering the shop will get to have the wand experience. Indeed, only one lucky Muggle out of the group of about 20 people gets to have the wand choose him or her. Everyone else is a happy, or not-so-happy, spectator.


I have another five or so other misconceptions in the article on my site, but I'm going to cut off the article here so this doesn't become to large to post. If you want to see the rest, you can click here.

Thanks again for sharing my Universal crowd calendar!


----------



## mesaboy2

OrlandoInformer said:


> While were on the topic of Ollivanders, lets put to rest a two other misconceptions. First, *Ollivanders Wand Shop* at the Wizarding World of Harry Potter is not the only place in the world where you can purchase official Wizarding World wands.



Since we're talking misconceptions, I thought it was the Owl Post where guests could purchase wands.  Ollivander's proper is only the show space.  Or do I have that wrong?  Truly I want to know so I can share accurately with others who ask....


----------



## OrlandoInformer

mesaboy2 said:


> Since we're talking misconceptions, I thought it was the Owl Post where guests could purchase wands.  Ollivander's proper is only the show space.  Or do I have that wrong?  Truly I want to know so I can share accurately with others who ask....



Technically the original wand store was the Owl Post, you are correct. It has since expanded to include a new room in Dervish & Banges, the store connected to the Owl Post. But you can also buy them now at a cart outside of Hogwarts Castle, and also at the big Universal Stores at the front of each park and at CityWalk. And yes, you actually have never been able to buy wands inside Ollivander's--it is just a show place for the wand experience.

You can learn more on this page.

Hope that helps!


----------



## christophfam

OrlandoInformer said:


> I was at the Wizarding World of Harry Potter today, and the wait time for Pteranodon Flyers was longer than the wait for Forbidden Journey (55 minutes vs. 45 minutes). It is definitely the slow season.



I was there thurs and fri.  It didn't feel like the slow season to me at all!  The parks were very crowded with fj at 75 minutes most of the day. It was so much more crowded than when we were there early June.


----------



## christophfam

christophfam said:


> I was there thurs and fri.  It didn't feel like the slow season to me at all!  The parks were very crowded with fj at 75 minutes most of the day. It was so much more crowded than when we were there early June.



Here again today and what a difference!  FJ is just 30 minutes. Still a lot of people around, but wait times are much shorter than a couple of days ago.


----------



## mesaboy2

christophfam said:


> Here again today and what a difference!  FJ is just 30 minutes. Still a lot of people around, but wait times are much shorter than a couple of days ago.



Sundays are funny that way.


----------



## doclegler

christophfam said:


> I was there thurs and fri.  It didn't feel like the slow season to me at all!  The parks were very crowded with fj at 75 minutes most of the day. It was so much more crowded than when we were there early June.


I totally agree. We were there on Thursday Oct. 20 and it was extremely crowded! I really didn't enjoy much of the park due to the shoulder to shouler crowds, but we did have EE to HP since we stayed at a partner hotel. Thank goodness for EE or we wouldn't have seen ANYTHING! We waited over 45 minutes for Cat in the Hat, a ride we used to walk onto over and over a few years ago. Just isn't as much fun anymore...  We were just at WDW in June, and the crowds weren't even *that* bad! The only time I've ever seen anything like the crowds at IoA was at the parties at WDW (Halloween and X-mas).


----------



## Rags

What do you think the crowds will be like Friday Jan 27th thru Sunday morning? Any special planning required? Oh and we are staying at the Hard Rock. TIA and woo hoo


----------



## disney-akj

So since Sunday seems to be so popular it is making me rethink my plans.  What would your vote be-  Sunday, March 18 or Wednesday March 21st to visit WWoHP.  I was thinking mid-week would be better but if Sunday is more likely to be slower??  I know it will busy either day, but....


----------



## mesaboy2

Rags said:


> What do you think the crowds will be like Friday Jan 27th thru Sunday morning? Any special planning required? Oh and we are staying at the Hard Rock. TIA and woo hoo



Late January with on-site privileges?  You should have a blast....


----------



## mesaboy2

disney-akj said:


> So since Sunday seems to be so popular it is making me rethink my plans.  What would your vote be-  Sunday, March 18 or Wednesday March 21st to visit WWoHP.  I was thinking mid-week would be better but if Sunday is more likely to be slower??  I know it will busy either day, but....



Spring break should be getting started up around then so you're right, it'll probably be busy either day.  In your case, I'd just do what fits your plans best.


----------



## disney-akj

mesaboy2 said:


> Spring break should be getting started up around then so you're right, it'll probably be busy either day.  In your case, I'd just do what fits your plans best.



Thanks!  Now I am leaning towards Sunday- hoping that maybe it will get busier with spring breakers as the week unfolds??  Hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## LMO429

We will be there tomorrow! Yes Can't Wait! Based on what I am reading from this thread it seems crowded down there.  MIght not do WWOHP till tues morning.


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

LMO429 said:


> We will be there tomorrow! Yes Can't Wait! Based on what I am reading from this thread it seems crowded down there.  MIght not do WWOHP till tues morning.



Forbidden Journey was only a 10-30 minute from opening to 3PM today. Not sure if it'll get busier tomorrow but I don't see a reason for that happening


----------



## LMO429

BrinkofSunshine said:


> Forbidden Journey was only a 10-30 minute from opening to 3PM today. Not sure if it'll get busier tomorrow but I don't see a reason for that happening



last year we were at universal on a tuesday i think it was oct 3 or 4th and it was very quiet at WWOHP..we walked right on at around 9am and we were not staying on site.

Preparing for crowds but will be pleasantly surprised if there are none.


----------



## Armadillo4

christophfam said:


> Here again today and what a difference!  FJ is just 30 minutes. Still a lot of people around, but wait times are much shorter than a couple of days ago.


I was there today (Sunday) too! I loved the low crowds. Rode FJ with a 20 min. wait twice before 11am. Park hopped to the Studios, then returned at 5pm and saw it at 30 min. Then rode it one last time just before closing with a 15 min. standby. Both Universal parks were fairly light. 



mesaboy2 said:


> Sundays are funny that way.


Perhaps you meant, Sundays are AWESOME that way.


----------



## christophfam

Armadillo4 said:


> I was there today (Sunday) too! I loved the low crowds. Rode FJ with a 20 min. wait twice before 11am. Park hopped to the Studios, then returned at 5pm and saw it at 30 min. Then rode it one last time just before closing with a 15 min. standby. Both Universal parks were fairly light.
> 
> 
> Perhaps you meant, Sundays are AWESOME that way.





I couldn't believe the difference between Thurs/Fri and Sunday.  Thurs and Fri waits were 75+ for FJ with the single rider line backed up all the way down the stairs.   Sunday we walked right on using the single rider line.  We didn't orginally intend on going back on Sunday, but because we didn't get everything done that we wanted to on Thurs/Fri we did.  I think it was Universal's mad plan to get me to renew my annual passes that expired on that Saturday.


----------



## gometros

We were at IOA on Sunday, the 16th.  We got there shortly before 9:00 and went right in and directly to Potter World.  The wait for FJ was 20 minutes, although it didn't seem that long.  Olivander's however, was 45 minutes by the time we got off of FJ.  Flight of the Hippogriff was 5 minutes.  I thought about riding FJ again, but by late morning, the wait climbed up to 40 minutes.


----------



## MissMagnolia

Sundays vs. Mondays in January (1/7 vs. 1/8)....does it matter?  We had a flight change and now are flying in on Saturday instead (initially we were to arrive Sunday).  Now we can go part of the day to Universal/IOA on Saturday and then go to MK at WDW for evening EMH or go to Universal/IOA on Monday and go to DHS at WDW for evening EMH.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Armadillo4

Went back to both parks today, Wednesday Oct. 26. Both parks were fairly light again! Spent the morning at the Studios, then went to IOA after lunch. FJ was 10 min. at 2pm. The ride did go down around 2:30pm, so we left to go play in Seuss Landing -- High in the Sky Trolley was only 5 min. Went back to WWOHP at 3:30 and noticed that FJ was back up, but the downtime did cause the wait time to climb to 45 min. Single rider was the way to go. Good luck to everyone visiting soon!


----------



## Toot Sweet

Was there on Tuesday, Oct 25. Got to WWOHP at about 9:15. Went to FJ first and there was a 45 min wait. Then got in line for Olivander's and the line took well over an hour. My kids were disappointed that they waited in that long line for such a teensy end result. I thought it was cute, but had I known it was so brief, I would not have waited in line for it either. 

Hogsmeade was very crowded, but when we ate at Three Broomsticks at noon, there wasn't much of a line at all. (Very tasty food, BTW, and I loved that they had seaters to help people find a seat.  )

The rest of the park had five to ten minute waits for the rides. We had Express Pass for both parks but didn't need it. 

I LOVED WWOHP and spent several hours there.


----------



## cpascci

We will be at Disney's Animal Kingdom Lodge beginning Saturday 1/7/12 through Saturday 1/14/12.  There will be 4 of us, 2 parents and 2 young adults.  We were thinking of taking a cab on Wednesday 1/11/12 to Islands of Adventure.  We will not have early admission, but we will be there before 9 am opening with tickets already purchased.  I am hoping for small lines at Harry Potter.  Is this wishful thinking, or do we have a chance for low crowds?  Would another day be better?


----------



## mesaboy2

cpascci said:


> We will be at Disney's Animal Kingdom Lodge beginning Saturday 1/7/12 through Saturday 1/14/12.  There will be 4 of us, 2 parents and 2 young adults.  We were thinking of taking a cab on Wednesday 1/11/12 to Islands of Adventure.  We will not have early admission, but we will be there before 9 am opening with tickets already purchased.  I am hoping for small lines at Harry Potter.  Is this wishful thinking, or do we have a chance for low crowds?  Would another day be better?



I think Wednesday would be a great day to go and have minimal crowds.  WWoHP is small so it pretty much always seems busy, but I don't think you can do much better by your day.


----------



## KigerKat

We're planning on visiting for the day from Ocala on Friday.  We went to DHS several years ago on the day after Thanksgiving, and it was wonderful, but after reading the crowd predictions we're starting to get worried.  Has anyone been the day after Thanksgiving in recent years?


----------



## kohlby

We were there Tues, Nov 15th.  We stayed off-site and were there at RD.  Crowds were very, very managable.  We went to Ollivander's first and waited about 8 minutes for that.  Then headed over to FJ which had a 10 minute line posted - though I'm not sure how long it really was since it took us a while to get through the castle, at which point, it seemed like we waited a lot less than 10 minutes.  We then did Flight of the Hippogriff several times since the 2 year old loved that.  That was a walk-on.  We skipped Dragon Challenge since the oldest didn't want to do it and the other two weren't tall enough.  (And my husband and I have likely ridden Dueling Dragons well over 100 times so we were fine with skipping it).  The stores were a bit crowded.  We could move as long as we stayed with the traffic pattern.  We ate lunch at Three Broomsticks and were VERY impressed with how they control traffic there - much better than any other theme park counter service restaurant I've ever eaten at, even without crowds.  We came back to the WWoHP stores at around 4:30 pm, since I was buying chocolate I didn't want to melt.  The stores were now almost empty.  The park closed at 6pm and we were gone by 5:30.

*The crowd calendar had our day as very low but then changed it to moderate, likely due to the film release party the weekend before.  However, I think it should have been kept very low.  I did not see the FJ line go up past 10 minutes at any point, though we weren't at WWoHP at mid-day - though it was 10 minutes from 9am-11am and from 4pm-5pm.  We were off-site so no Express pass and we didn't need it.


----------



## saintstickets

We are going to Orlando from Sunday 5/20/12 - Friday 5/25/12.  This is the week BEFORE the Memorial Day holiday.  We will arrive late Sunday and leave early Friday so we only have Monday-Thursday to do everything.  One day is for Discovery Cove; one day for Seaworld; one day for WWoHP and the final day for a return trip to Universal/IoA or Seaworld or a day trip to Cape Kennedy.  I want to go ahead and reserve my day at Discovery so does anyone have suggestions for the least crowded day to visit WWoHP?  We are staying at VWL on DVC points so early entry to WWoHP via a hotel connection is not available.  TIA for any comments or suggestions.


----------



## nitaworm

Went on Thanksgiving day 11/25/11 and it was PACKED! Ride at the castle was a 2 hour wait until about 3:30pm and then it was down to just 45min. It was almost standing room only in all shops and the line for Butter Beer was VERY long at around 10:30am-3pm. So we left and enjoyed other parts of the park then went back after 3:30pm, which seemed to work well. The park overall was full but not overstuffed with most rides not having less than a 45min wait in the Island of Adventure.


----------



## mesaboy2

Here now.  TM says crowds today much better than yesterday.  Almost instituted timed entry system yesterday, no plans to today.  Crowded but not insane IMO.  Saving HP for night time now.  Don't know wait times in WWoHP, but in Seuss CitH is only 30 and Trolley Train 15.  Bodes well for a decent day and a pleasant surprise.


----------



## ohiotinkfan

Last night at 9:20 PM my DD and I walked on FJ!!!!  The sign said 20 minutes but it was walk on!!  Today the crowds were there but what do you expect on Saturday middle of the day.  Yes, stores crowded FJ said 90 m.  We just looked around and plan on going back later tonight!


----------



## Metro West

ohiotinkfan said:


> Last night at 9:20 PM my DD and I walked on FJ!!!!  The sign said 20 minutes but it was walk on!!  Today the crowds were there but what do you expect on Saturday middle of the day.  Yes, stores crowded FJ said 90 m. * We just looked around and plan on going back later tonight!*


 Wise move!


----------



## mesaboy2

FJ @ 4:45p was 90 minutes, posted 75.  Hippogriff currently @ 5 minutes.  Posted FJ is 60.


----------



## KigerKat

DH and went yesterday, and arrived at 8:30AM.  They just started letting people in (30 minutes early), and we followed the crowd straight to WWOHP.  Jumped in the line for FJ, got on in about 30 minutes.  Next, we did the little coaster, waited about 10 minutes.  Then we waiting for Olivander's for about an hour, but we were okay with that.  After that, we headed for Dueling Dragons, and walked on that.  Had lunch at Three Broomsticks, and it took about 20 minutes to get in, order, and get a table.

Then we went over to US for a while and came back to IOA around 9-ish.  FJ was at 20 minutes, and everything was much less crowded than earlier in the day.  

For our first Universal Studios/IOA experience, we were very pleased.  We thought the crowds were no where near as bad as we had read, and we were able to do just about everything we wanted.  Plus, we couldn't have asked for better weather!  Simply gorgeous!  

Of course, I doubt the day would have been as smooth if we hadn't gotten there at RD.  So, if anyone is ever curious about future crowds the day after Thanksgiving, we had no problems at all.


----------



## KigerKat

ohiotinkfan said:


> Last night at 9:20 PM my DD and I walked on FJ!!!!  The sign said 20 minutes but it was walk on!!  Today the crowds were there but what do you expect on Saturday middle of the day.  Yes, stores crowded FJ said 90 m.  We just looked around and plan on going back later tonight!



DH and I were in there about that time!  But we didn't ride.  He just wanted to take pictures of the queuing line.  We rode it that morning, and while I loved it, he can get sick on simulator rides like that.  But he didn't have his camera with him in the morning when we first went through.  So if you saw a couple just standing around taking pictures, that was us!!


----------



## Meteora

When we went last March, conventional wisdom was that Sunday was the best day of the week to do WWoHP. It looks from a quick scan like this is still the case--can anyone confirm? WE aren't going for awhile (June), so obviously things could change, but since our dining reservations need to be in soon we're trying to get together a preliminary plan.


----------



## mesaboy2

Meteora said:


> When we went last March, conventional wisdom was that Sunday was the best day of the week to do WWoHP. It looks from a quick scan like this is still the case--can anyone confirm? WE aren't going for awhile (June), so obviously things could change, but since our dining reservations need to be in soon we're trying to get together a preliminary plan.



I think that's still the case, but applies more during the off-peak seasons.  I don't think it matters as much during times like summer, spring break, Christmas, and holiday weekends.  If you're going in early June, I'd definitely try to do a Sunday at WWoHP.  Still not a bad choice any other time.


----------



## westside8

Does anyone know hwo the crowd will be on Dec 16?  Or just that period just before Christmas?  Is there the whole "rope drop" rush to Harry Potter like WDW would have for their popular rides?  Or if I'll be ok if we stroll in a little bit later?

Thanks


----------



## thriftynotcheap

Do you think if we get there at RD on Dec 24th, we can do the major rides in HP in less than 2 hrs? We were going to make reservations for the Grinch breakfast but the latest time is 10...worried we'll have unfullfilled kids... We can return later that evening or the next to soak up more of the atmosphere..

Or would it be a better plan to do the Grinch breakfast Chrismas morning and just stay on Christmas Eve at HP until we've finished everything?


----------



## ohiotinkfan

We got home last night.  We did go on Sunday to US around 10:45 AM and the crowds were great!  DD rode RRHR several times, with no wait in the single line side, reg line said 30 minutes but I don't think it was that long.  We rode a few other rides and took some pics of the Macy's parade stuff that they were putting up...cute!   On over to HP around 12:15 or so.  First up, lunch at Three Broomsticks, not that crowded, no line!  It was busy and we were seated but it was not bad.   FJ said 15 minutes around 1:00 or so, WOW!  We did that again, of course, and didn't wait 15 minutes. DD rode Dragon Challenge several times and then we had to go...

Crowds were not as big as Friday and Saturday.


----------



## Meteora

mesaboy2 said:


> I think that's still the case, but applies more during the off-peak seasons.  I don't think it matters as much during times like summer, spring break, Christmas, and holiday weekends.  If you're going in early June, I'd definitely try to do a Sunday at WWoHP.  Still not a bad choice any other time.



Thank you! It would be Sunday, June 3rd--I'll tentatively plan on that.


----------



## tea pot

Hi Everyone

Heading down in 4 days and plan to go WWoHP a week from today
*Sunday Dec 1**1* 
Any guess on the crowd level for this date and the rest of the week?
We're staying over at Disney and will be spending the day
hoping for Rope Drop till closing then dinner at Mama Dela's a family favorite.
We are also considering a multi day ticket to be able to visit later in the week.

Thanks


----------



## v_gan

tea pot said:


> Heading down in 4 days and plan to go WWoHP a week from today
> *Sunday Dec 1**1*
> Any guess on the crowd level for this date and the rest of the week?
> We're staying over at Disney and will be spending the day
> hoping for Rope Drop till closing then dinner at Mama Dela's a family favorite.
> We are also considering a multi day ticket to be able to visit later in the week.



I'm visiting IOA on the 10th and Universal on the 11th, so I'm curious, as well!


----------



## macraven

early december has always been a good time to visit the parks.
crowds usually are not bad the first two weeks of december.

you should be fine.


----------



## tea pot

macraven said:


> early december has always been a good time to visit the parks.
> crowds usually are not bad the first two weeks of december.
> 
> you should be fine.



Thanks  That's what I was hoping to hear


----------



## lions1995

We went Tuesday 11/29. I picked it months in advance since we were only doing one day at universal and based in on touring plans Disney resort crowd calander (it was marked a 3). We go to the turnstiles by 8:30 AM. At 8:45 they opened the park. There was hardly anybody in line. We took the short cut to the left through Dr Suess and got to FJ. I looked back expecting to see some short of mass of people, but just saw a light crowd taking their time into the Wizarding World. We walked through the catle, at limes letting folks pass us so we could see everything. When we got the front, it was a 2 minute wait and we ewre on. We jumped right back on. Since my two DDs did not care for the ride, we did rider swap. Again I proactically walked right on with my son. When we returned, I stayed with my DD and My wife and son went on. We did the FOP three time, and Dragon Challenge twice. We walked through the shops, ate at the three broomsticks and were done with the wizarding world by noon. We did not do Olivanders sincethe line was an hour wait. Did most of the other attractions in IOA (except the water rides - too cold) and were out of the park by 3 PM.


----------



## LaceyLace

I was shocked at how uncrowded it was this past week (12/1-12/5).  I didn't even bother using early entry or even trying to get there at opening...

Most afternoons there was a 10 minute wait.  The most crowded I saw was a 20 minute wait on Sunday afternoon around 2 p.m.  

Walkways were passable, and even the shops were doable.  There were people inside naturally, but very easy to browse.

Absolutely not crowded at all right now.


----------



## LaceyLace

Ooops.  Double post!


----------



## Bluer101

LaceyLace said:


> I was shocked at how uncrowded it was this past week (12/1-12/5).  I didn't even bother using early entry or even trying to get there at opening...
> 
> Most afternoons there was a 10 minute wait.  The most crowded I saw was a 20 minute wait on Sunday afternoon around 2 p.m.
> 
> Walkways were passable, and even the shops were doable.  There were people inside naturally, but very easy to browse.
> 
> Absolutely not crowded at all right now.



We were there the same time as you and also noticed that it was very manageable. We also never used early entry. It was nice sleeping in at RPR and going to the parks late for a change.


----------



## Ddennis37

We decided to stay on-site and make this a Universal Vacation vs a Disney vacation and spending one day at both parks. Part of the appeal is the express pass for on-site guests. I, too, am looking forward to sleeping in for once, knowing we can go when we want and won't (I hope) have to worry about crowds. We arrive this Thursday and fly back the following Thursday.

Glad to hear there isn't much of a crowd right now. Closely watching the weather trends, looks like high 70's the entire time. Woo Hoo!


----------



## flfun

Ddennis37 said:


> We decided to stay on-site and make this a Universal Vacation vs a Disney vacation and spending one day at both parks. Part of the appeal is the express pass for on-site guests. I, too, am looking forward to sleeping in for once, knowing we can go when we want and won't (I hope) have to worry about crowds. We arrive this Thursday and fly back the following Thursday.
> 
> Glad to hear there isn't much of a crowd right now. Closely watching the weather trends, looks like high 70's the entire time. Woo Hoo!




Things will be great til the end of this week but remember that after the weekend it will be a lot more crowded.  Schools let out for holiday break and holiday travelers will be arriving as well as local families.  It won't be crazy til the week after Chrismas, but I wouldn't suggest sleeping in next week either.


----------



## tinydancer09

Crowd report: what crowd? 10 o'clock this morning walked! Onto harry potter. Crowds are picking up now though because the rain has stopped.


----------



## Buzz's Buddy

Wednesday, December 7th, we got to WWOP at approximately 10:45am and found the crowd to be very light. We practically walked right onto FJ, only slowing slightly at Dumbledore's office and again where Harry, Ron & Hermione are. The line for Olivander's was pretty long though. 

We went back to IOA on Saturday, December 10th for the early entry (we stayed at Portofino). What a difference between midweek and the weekend! I think my son and I waited about 20 minutes for FJ. While we rode FJ, my wife, daughter and youngest son got in line for Olivander's. We were off the ride and spent about 5 minutes looking for them before they emerged, so their wait was slightly longer than ours. We ended up back in IOA Saturday evening around 6:30-7:00 and the wait for FJ was 60 minutes.


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

.


----------



## tinydancer09

BrinkofSunshine said:


> Today, December 12th I was a greeter at the FJ Courtyard from 2PM to close and we never went above 10 minutes!



This was the buzz around the parks today. Anyone I told this too was flipping out with me. Crazy! Sorry I missed a DisB greeter!... Hey if you happen to find a mickey christmas pin... it fell off on FJ, just sayin.  haha


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

.


----------



## ECUTeacher97

Heading to Orlando tomorrow-  quick advice question.. what do you think the crowds will be like on Sunday?  OR should I do Monday?  Can't wait for Harry Potter!!!


----------



## TIGGERGUY

I usually wait til the evening to hit FJ, but headed over around 9:15am this morning and it was 10 minutes.


----------



## v_gan

I was at IOA this past Sunday (the 11th) and crowds were GREAT. Peak wait time for FJ that I saw was 30 minutes, and that didn't last long. We rode twice in the morning (they let regular guests in 10-15 minutes early) through the regular queue - no wait. I also rode twice in the afternoon through the single ride queue with no wait. I saw the Triwizard Spirit Rally twice and saw the Frog Choir once. When it started getting dark, me and my boyfriend got in line for Ollivander's and only waited about 15 minutes. I even got pictures inside Zonko's with no people in them! The rain definitely pushed people out of the park for the last two hours or so.

In addition to WWoHP: Rode Hulk 3 times, rode each of the dragons once, rode Flight of the Hippogriff, rode Spider-man twice, rode JP twice, and rode the High in the Sky Seuss Trolly Train Ride. Met plenty of characters and would have had time to see the Grinch show, but my party was boring and wouldn't go with me.


----------



## islands

I recently went to Islands of Adventure, and enjoyed the whole park with my Express pass from the Royal Pacific, but when I got to the Harry Potter area, there were huge crowds.  I took one glance at the Forbidden Journey ride, and left because the line went all the way out to the entrance of the ride!  And they don't take Express at that ride.  I'm glad I rode it last time I went so I could skip this time.  The line at the Forbidden Journey reminds me of the hell I have to go through at Disney.  I went to Disney World about a year and a half ago, and may never go again because waiting in line ruined it for me.


----------



## mesaboy2

islands said:


> I recently went to Islands of Adventure, and enjoyed the whole park with my Express pass from the Royal Pacific, but when I got to the Harry Potter area, there were huge crowds.  I took one glance at the Forbidden Journey ride, and left because the line went all the way out to the entrance of the ride!  And they don't take Express at that ride.  I'm glad I rode it last time I went so I could skip this time.  The line at the Forbidden Journey reminds me of the hell I have to go through at Disney.  I went to Disney World about a year and a half ago, and may never go again because waiting in line ruined it for me.



In this case, single-rider is your friend.


----------



## Rags

We are flying in around 9am on Friday and staying thru Sunday. Should we plan for big crowds because it is the weekend? TIA


----------



## mesaboy2

Rags said:


> We are flying in around 9am on Friday and staying thru Sunday. Should we plan for big crowds because it is the weekend? TIA



Doubtful--that's a pretty dead time of year.


----------



## Rags

mesaboy2 said:


> Doubtful--that's a pretty dead time of year.




yippie


----------



## nesser1981

We are going to IOA March 1st for my DD's MAW trip.  Should we head straight to Harry Potter?  Or would we be ok hitting Seuss Landing first?  She doesn't care about it that much, she's only 6.  But DH and I are very excited.  We want to hit all the shops, eat at the 3 broomsticks and maybe ride the Flight of the Hippogriff, since its the only one the kids are tall enough for.


----------



## bowtie7

I would think it would be fine to spend time in Seuss Landing first, you will most likely have the place to yourself. Also remember that even if your kids are too small for the Forbidden Journey ride you can all do the Castle Tour (or you could use the regular line and child swap so the adults can do the ride). First thing in the morning might also be a great time for the Pteranodon Flyers kids coaster in the Jurassic Park section.


----------



## nesser1981

bowtie7 said:


> I would think it would be fine to spend time in Seuss Landing first, you will most likely have the place to yourself. Also remember that even if your kids are too small for the Forbidden Journey ride you can all do the Castle Tour (or you could use the regular line and child swap so the adults can do the ride). First thing in the morning might also be a great time for the Pteranodon Flyers kids coaster in the Jurassic Park section.



Oooh, I didn't think about the Castle tour!  That would be awesome.  

I've never been to IOA.  I'm really looking forward to it.  

I have the Pteranodon Flyers on my list of things to do there.  Thank you!


----------



## mhf

hammie59 said:


> This may be old news to some, but I just read this and boy am I glad I'm just missing these dates....
> 
> 
> *Universal Grad Bash - April 15 and 30, May 6 and 7, 2011
> 
> Join the graduation party at Universal Orlando - party at both parks! Enjoy live concerts, street entertainment, dance parties and karaoke!
> 
> B.o.B (all nights)
> Jason Derulo (4/15, 4/30)
> Pitbull (5/6, 5/7)
> DJ Khaled (all nights)
> 
> Gradventure - May 13 and 20, 2011
> 
> Graduation party for middle schoolers! Tickets will include entrance to both parks at 4:00 pm and vouchers for dinner.  Guests will celebrate with DJs, dance parties, karaoke, photo ops, street entertainment and dinner.
> 
> Big Time Rush - Live at Universal Studios - May 14, 2011 - 7pm*



Anyone know where to find this info for 2012?  We are looking at late April/early May for our first taste of Harry.  Will leave the parks to the grads on the party nites!

Thanks!


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

mhf said:


> Anyone know where to find this info for 2012?  We are looking at late April/early May for our first taste of Harry.  Will leave the parks to the grads on the party nites!
> 
> Thanks!



Can't remember where the info is, but Universal closes the parks to the public before they let the grads in. The parks may close a little earlier than normal, but I can't imagine it would effect the regular park guests all that much


----------



## littleaussie

Not sure if people are still interested in a crowd report but I was there this past Sunday, 1/22/12.  Got there at 8:30, park opened at 9.  Only about 5 people in front of me at the gate.  Walked over to HP from The lost continent.  There were some people milling around but not bad at all.  I was able to capture some street photos with no people in them  .  FJ wait time was posted at 10 minutes but I walked right on.  We rode twice with no wait.  Rode Dragon Challenge twice also, with no wait.  Posted wait time for that was 10 minutes also.  Olivanders, I was told was about a 20-25 minute wait so we skipped that.

I was very surprised that we were able to complete IOA tour in 3 hours and 30 minutes (although Jurassic park was closed).  Skipped the kiddie stuff though.  So we upgraded and went over to the Studios.  Finished everything  by 6 pm.  Longest wait was 40 minutes for HRRR.  Everything else (including spiderman, The hulk, Mummy, etc. . .) was 10 minutes or less.

All I can say is wow!  HP was so amazing and FJ was indescribable!  I don't know if we just picked a lucky day or what but it made for an incredible day of touring.


----------



## MIChessGuy

Thanks for the update.  I'll be there in about a week, and I understand that AP holders will be allowed early entry just as if they were staying on-site.  That should help for Ollivander's, at least.  Have any other AP holders here done the early entry?  Was it worthwhile?


----------



## mesaboy2

MIChessGuy said:


> Thanks for the update.  I'll be there in about a week, and I understand that AP holders will be allowed early entry just as if they were staying on-site.  That should help for Ollivander's, at least.  Have any other AP holders here done the early entry?  Was it worthwhile?



This is news to me about AP holders getting early entry.  Has something changed?


----------



## macraven

mesaboy2 said:


> This is news to me about AP holders getting early entry.  Has something changed?



in my AP last newsletter, they had something about AP holders could enter one hour early on certain dates.
maybe it was for the month of january.

this is no ongoing perk for AP holders but a perk for a certain time period


i cleaned the computer desk on the weekend, through out that newsletter or i would quote from it.


ap holders get some special perks on some months.
last May it was an appreciation month for ap holders.

i think this EE is similar to that.

i'd have to go the the ap online site to tell you more about it.


----------



## MIChessGuy

Sorry, I should have specified that the early entry is one of the perks of "Passholder Appreciation Month," which is January 5 - February 5, 2012.  The other offering is breakfast at the Three Broomsticks.  Unfortunately, the only seating time available is 8:30 a.m., which I believe is right in the middle of the early-entry hour, so that held little appeal for me.  

Also, all of the above is limited to Premier and Preferred APs only.


----------



## ascardino

Going to Disney 6/19 - 7/3.  Was thinking of taking a couple of days and going over to Universal. My 6 year old has never been and my 10 year old was there about 8 years ago.  My DH and I went to a special event last March held in the evening at WWOHP.  

My kids are not big into the rides but do like HP and Nick.  

Do you have any advice on what days, where/what to see?  Should we maybe stay a night or two at a Universal hotel to get the line access?

It has been so long, just wondering if those who have been recently can give us some advice.

Thx!


----------



## Annie78

Any guesses on crowds during the last week of September (midweek, not weekend)? We are considering adding a day at IOA to our planned WDW trip, but hate fighting crowds/queuing. WWOHP and the Seuss section are the only IOA lands of real interest to our group.


----------



## macraven

Annie78 said:


> Any guesses on crowds during the last week of September (midweek, not weekend)? We are considering adding a day at IOA to our planned WDW trip, but hate fighting crowds/queuing. WWOHP and the Seuss section are the only IOA lands of real interest to our group.



it's a decent time to go.
go in mid week for lesser crowds.


----------



## AmyPyjamas

Im going to Orlando for the first time in November during Thanksgiving week. I will be staying at Disney for the majority of the trip but i want to take two days out to go to Universal and IOA to go WWOHP. I know its going to be busy which ever day i go but when do you think would be slightly more manageable.


----------

